# No 1/6 Commission



## DrLove

Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards  








						Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
					

A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...




					www.google.com


----------



## Mac1958

Well, maybe they can launch another Benghazi investigation.


----------



## McRib

The fascists win again.


----------



## Votto

I still want to know who killed JFK.

We need some closure here people!

I know, we will give Mueller $30 million to find out who killed JFK.

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## irosie91

Votto said:


> I still want to know who killed JFK.
> 
> We need some closure here people!
> 
> I know, we will give Mueller $30 million to find out who killed JFK.
> 
> What could possibly go wrong?


first Jimmy Hoffa


----------



## Votto

irosie91 said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still want to know who killed JFK.
> 
> We need some closure here people!
> 
> I know, we will give Mueller $30 million to find out who killed JFK.
> 
> What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> first Jimmy Hoffa
Click to expand...

Nope, don't care about Jimmy.


----------



## irosie91

Votto said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still want to know who killed JFK.
> 
> We need some closure here people!
> 
> I know, we will give Mueller $30 million to find out who killed JFK.
> 
> What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> first Jimmy Hoffa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, don't care about Jimmy.
Click to expand...

Carmen San Diego  ???


----------



## DrLove

Mac1958 said:


> Well, maybe they can launch another Benghazi investigation.



I know right? Ten just wasn’t enough 
Well, time for Nancy to get busy. This will backfire on The Insurrectionist Party - Bigly.
NP will name a select committee that will start calling in witnesses. Start with Kevin and Mitch!
Hopefully 3 Rs and three Ds. No one currently serving.
It will be covered nonstop by everyone but the usual media suspects.


----------



## Floyd61




----------



## toobfreak

DrLove said:


> No 1/6 Commission​Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards



Poor baby.  Time now to move past that day back to investigating the fraudulent election which CAUSED 1/6 to happen!


----------



## Mac1958

DrLove said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, maybe they can launch another Benghazi investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know right? Ten just wasn’t enough
> Well, time for Nancy to get busy. This will backfire on The Insurrectionist Party - Bigly.
> NP will name a select committee. Hopefully 3 Rs and three Ds. No one currently serving.
> It will be covered nonstop by everyone but the usual media suspects.
Click to expand...

Yeah.  If anything tangible is found, they won't be able to deny it.

They WILL deny it, of course, no matter what, but the country will see it.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

DrLove said:


> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards


Fine by me.  Like every other commission it would be a waste of millions of dollars with no end result other than politicians being able to grandstand in front of the cameras in the appearance they are actually doing something for their constituents.


----------



## toobfreak

odanny said:


> The fascists win again.



Poor baby.  Time now to move past that day back to investigating the fraudulent election which CAUSED 1/6 to happen!


----------



## toobfreak

Votto said:


> I still want to know who killed JFK.




It was Sirhan Sirhan!


----------



## Donald H

There's more political value in it for the D's to have it blocked.

Unfortunately for the R's, they talked themselves into taking a position that's going to cost them support and haunt them for long time to come.

Too fkng obvious!

The D's can have their own commission now for as long as it pleases them to keep it up, keep it up.

This has got to be an outstanding example of American stupidity on the part of the R's.


----------



## McRib

I don't think voters will forget this. At least a majority of us. We know who the enemy of democracy is.


----------



## Donald H

DrLove said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, maybe they can launch another Benghazi investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know right? Ten just wasn’t enough
> Well, time for Nancy to get busy. This will backfire on The Insurrectionist Party - Bigly.
> NP will name a select committee that will start calling in witnesses. Start with Kevin and Mitch!
> Hopefully 3 Rs and three Ds. No one currently serving.
> It will be covered nonstop by everyone but the usual media suspects.
Click to expand...

You're obviously right on how the D's will handle it. This was political manipulation by the D's and it's surprising that the R's took the bait.

Except that, they had talked themselves into the position of having to deny a bi-partisan commission!


----------



## Ringel05

irosie91 said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still want to know who killed JFK.
> 
> We need some closure here people!
> 
> I know, we will give Mueller $30 million to find out who killed JFK.
> 
> What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> first Jimmy Hoffa
Click to expand...

Jimmy is alive and well, prospering on the Ferengi home world..........


----------



## Ringel05

odanny said:


> I don't think voters will forget this. At least a majority of us. We know who the enemy of democracy is.


Yup, politicians.


----------



## Oddball

DrLove said:


> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


No dog-and-pony show to distract from what a complete cluster fuck train wreck your senile suck puppet and his neo-fascist handlers are...


----------



## DrLove

Donald H said:


> There's more political value in it for the D's to have it blocked.
> 
> Unfortunately for the R's, they talked themselves into taking a position that's going to cost them support and haunt them for long time to come.
> 
> Too fkng obvious!
> 
> The D's can have their own commission now for as long as it pleases them to keep it up, keep it up.
> 
> This has got to be an outstanding example of American stupidity on the part of the R's.



Morning Joe Scarborough predicts the same and he’s politically pretty damn astute.

D’s gave them everything they wanted. Happens every damn time of late. No reason to bargain with them on infrastructure either.

Same deal will happen again. These are not honest brokers.


----------



## Rye Catcher

Let's face this fact:  The 21st iteration of the Republican Party has become the RINO.  The values and principles going back to IKE [see:  Republican Party Platform of 1956 | The American Presidency Project] have devolved into a party rejecting the first principle in the link above:

*"Our Government was created by the people for all the people, and it must serve no less a purpose."*​​Further more in the same link:

*"Our great President Dwight D. Eisenhower has counseled us further: "In all those things which deal with people, be liberal, be human. In all those things which deal with people's money, or their economy, or their form of government, be conservative."*​
_*"While jealously guarding the free institutions and preserving the principles upon which our Republic was founded and has flourished, the purpose of the Republican Party is to establish and maintain a peaceful world and build at home a dynamic prosperity in which every citizen fairly shares.*_​​*"We shall ever build anew, that our children and their children, without distinction because of race, creed or color, may know the blessings of our free land."*​​This 21st century Republican Party is not conservative by any means, it is radical and rejects overtly by their words and deeds (meaning McConnell & trump specifically, and those elected members of Congress who put their job first and foremost), a rejection of the words in bold above.


----------



## Donald H

odanny said:


> I don't think voters will forget this. At least a majority of us. We know who the enemy of democracy is.


The R party has made a choice to end the noise by not taking part in a commission. They're gambling that is the quickest way to kill the fuss being made. 

The trials and the convictions of some of the rioters will keep this thing going. 

The D's just need to time the court cases and convictions for just before the next election.


----------



## Oddball

toobfreak said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still want to know who killed JFK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was Sirhan Sirhan!
Click to expand...

On the grassy knoll, while Osama bin Laden was taking pilot training  from Amelia Erhart!


----------



## Darkwind

odanny said:


> The fascists win again.


Sounds to Me like the Democrats lost this one.  They are the true fascists.


----------



## Dana7360

The republicans filibustered the bill. So there wasn't 60 votes to advance the legislation.

The republicans succeeded in killing the legislation just like they do with all good legislation our nation needs so badly.

Most Americans know why the republicans don't want an investigation into their attack on our capitol last January.

This won't stop the investigations. All it does is prevent a bipartisan investigation. 

Now, the democrats can and probably will set up their own investigations without republicans stopping it. 

Bad choice. At least with the commission it was bipartisan. Now, republicans will have little if any say in the investigations.



			Senate Republicans Block Jan. 6 Riot Commission


----------



## Oddball

DrLove said:


> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's more political value in it for the D's to have it blocked.
> 
> Unfortunately for the R's, they talked themselves into taking a position that's going to cost them support and haunt them for long time to come.
> 
> Too fkng obvious!
> 
> The D's can have their own commission now for as long as it pleases them to keep it up, keep it up.
> 
> This has got to be an outstanding example of American stupidity on the part of the R's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Joe Scarborough predicts the same and he’s politically pretty damn astute.
> 
> D’s gave them everything they wanted. Happens every damn time of late. No reason to bargain with them on infrastructure either.
> 
> Same deal will happen again. These are not honest brokers.
Click to expand...

Morning Joke......_*ROFLMFAO!!*_

That two-faced asshole is still mad about Trump spurning him and his balloon headed wife from the '17 inauguration festivities.


----------



## Darkwind

Dana7360 said:


> The republicans filibustered the bill. So there wasn't 60 votes to advance the legislation.
> 
> The republicans succeeded in killing the legislation just like they do with all good legislation our nation needs so badly.
> 
> Most Americans know why the republicans don't want an investigation into their attack on our capitol last January.
> 
> This won't stop the investigations. All it does is prevent a bipartisan investigation.
> 
> Now, the democrats can and probably will set up their own investigations without republicans stopping it.
> 
> Bad choice. At least with the commission it was bipartisan. Now, republicans will have little if any say in the investigations.
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans Block Jan. 6 Riot Commission


Just like the Democrats who filibustered all good legislation proposed by Republicans.   Now you are outraged.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

DrLove said:


> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


It was going to be another Leftist goat fuck, anyway.


----------



## Donald H

DrLove said:


> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's more political value in it for the D's to have it blocked.
> 
> Unfortunately for the R's, they talked themselves into taking a position that's going to cost them support and haunt them for long time to come.
> 
> Too fkng obvious!
> 
> The D's can have their own commission now for as long as it pleases them to keep it up, keep it up.
> 
> This has got to be an outstanding example of American stupidity on the part of the R's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Joe Scarborough predicts the same and he’s politically pretty damn astute.
> 
> D’s gave them everything they wanted. Happens every damn time of late. No reason to bargain with them on infrastructure either.
> 
> Same deal will happen again. These are not honest brokers.
Click to expand...

The D's couldn't lose on this thing, but the outcome gave them a bigger win than the opposite result.

And too, this gives the D's added energy on their ambitions of dumping the filibuster, by putting egg all over Manchin's face.


----------



## DrLove

Rye Catcher said:


> Let's face this fact:  The 21st iteration of the Republican Party has become the RINO.  The values and principles going back to IKE [see:  Republican Party Platform of 1956 | The American Presidency Project] have devolved into a party rejecting the first principle in the link above:
> 
> *"Our Government was created by the people for all the people, and it must serve no less a purpose."*​​Further more in the same link:
> 
> *"Our great President Dwight D. Eisenhower has counseled us further: "In all those things which deal with people, be liberal, be human. In all those things which deal with people's money, or their economy, or their form of government, be conservative."*​
> _*"While jealously guarding the free institutions and preserving the principles upon which our Republic was founded and has flourished, the purpose of the Republican Party is to establish and maintain a peaceful world and build at home a dynamic prosperity in which every citizen fairly shares.*_​​*"We shall ever build anew, that our children and their children, without distinction because of race, creed or color, may know the blessings of our free land."*​​This 21st century Republican Party is not conservative by any means, it is radical and rejects overtly by their words and deeds (meaning McConnell & trump specifically, and those elected members of Congress who put their job first and foremost) a rejection of the words in bold above.



Ya know, most of the time I semi-comprehend McTurtle’s political plays.
Not this one - Just flat out box-o-rocks stoopid.


----------



## Alexandre Fedorovski

*Another attempt by Democrat extremists to discredit the Republican Party and thereby prevent Trump from running in the 2024 election has failed!*​Senate blocks legislation to create a bipartisan commission to investigate the January 6 insurrection.​*

*

The Senate voted 54-35 to reject the creation of a January 6 commission.

Source: Senate blocks legislation to create a bipartisan commission to investigate the January 6 insurrection


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

odanny said:


> I don't think voters will forget this. At least a majority of us. We know who the enemy of democracy is.


You mean, you support government run thought police?


----------



## Oddball

Dana7360 said:


> The republicans filibustered the bill. So there wasn't 60 votes to advance the legislation.
> 
> The republicans succeeded in killing the legislation just like they do with all good legislation our nation needs so badly.
> 
> Most Americans know why the republicans don't want an investigation into their attack on our capitol last January.
> 
> This won't stop the investigations. All it does is prevent a bipartisan investigation.
> 
> Now, the democrats can and probably will set up their own investigations without republicans stopping it.
> 
> Bad choice. At least with the commission it was bipartisan. Now, republicans will have little if any say in the investigations.
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans Block Jan. 6 Riot Commission


Tissue?


----------



## Lastamender

Raskin on January 6 Commission: We Need to 'Get the Truth Out' -- Make Trump an 'Absolute Pariah in America'
					

Representative Jamie Raskin (D-MD) said Thursday on CNN's "Don Lemon Tonight" that congressional Democrats wanted to investigate former President Donald Trump's connection to the Capitol riot because Trump to be considered "an absolute pariah in America." | Clips




					www.breitbart.com
				




The whole thing is to lie about Trump under the guise of giving one shit about this country. Democrats DO NOT give a shit about this country. It is what they have shown and continue to prove with actions like this.


----------



## Donald H

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was going to be another Leftist goat fuck, anyway.
Click to expand...

Now the D's are going to make it into a huge goat fuck that will be timed to last for as long as it serves their purpose.


----------



## DrLove

Donald H said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's more political value in it for the D's to have it blocked.
> 
> Unfortunately for the R's, they talked themselves into taking a position that's going to cost them support and haunt them for long time to come.
> 
> Too fkng obvious!
> 
> The D's can have their own commission now for as long as it pleases them to keep it up, keep it up.
> 
> This has got to be an outstanding example of American stupidity on the part of the R's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Joe Scarborough predicts the same and he’s politically pretty damn astute.
> 
> D’s gave them everything they wanted. Happens every damn time of late. No reason to bargain with them on infrastructure either.
> 
> Same deal will happen again. These are not honest brokers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The D's couldn't lose on this thing, but the outcome gave them a bigger win than the opposite result.
> 
> And too, this gives the D's added energy on their ambitions of dumping the filibuster, by putting egg all over Manchin's face.
Click to expand...


I think Joe has about had it with this bunch. He may be about ready to give up his bipartisan schtick and nuke the filibuster.


----------



## jbander

The right wing congressman and public attempt to white wash the Attack on the Capital, are traitors to this country, we can't except that and expect to stay a Republic/Democracy. They are willing to sell out every value that makes us what and who we are as a country to stay in power. When in fact the actions of 1/6 and the response now is enough reason in itself to erase these traitors from our country. Their party should be destroyed and remade with some semblance of patriotism for the conservative voice that is needed in this country but it is up to them to create a voice that has enough support without being 100% hate based as it is now and for the real conservative trying to find reason to support this hate group you dishonor conservatism. It is nothing but a organized hate group as it is now. Don't let them destroy us , they will without a care. You have a choice, look the other way or stand up for this great country. There is nothing in between. You are part of it or you are a solution for it.


----------



## B. Kidd

The Dimm's just lost their main political narrative going into the mid-terms.


----------



## DrLove

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was going to be another Leftist goat fuck, anyway.
Click to expand...


Well Bill, you just sit back, relax, and enjoy the show!


----------



## Claudette

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> Fine by me.  Like every other commission it would be a waste of millions of dollars with no end result other than politicians being able to grandstand in front of the cameras in the appearance they are actually doing something for their constituents.
Click to expand...

Yup. A giant waste of time and tax dollars. Hell its been investigated to death already. 

Politicians love to grand stand and pat themselves on the back. Worthless, one and all.


----------



## Donald H

DrLove said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's face this fact:  The 21st iteration of the Republican Party has become the RINO.  The values and principles going back to IKE [see:  Republican Party Platform of 1956 | The American Presidency Project] have devolved into a party rejecting the first principle in the link above:
> 
> *"Our Government was created by the people for all the people, and it must serve no less a purpose."*​​Further more in the same link:
> 
> *"Our great President Dwight D. Eisenhower has counseled us further: "In all those things which deal with people, be liberal, be human. In all those things which deal with people's money, or their economy, or their form of government, be conservative."*​
> _*"While jealously guarding the free institutions and preserving the principles upon which our Republic was founded and has flourished, the purpose of the Republican Party is to establish and maintain a peaceful world and build at home a dynamic prosperity in which every citizen fairly shares.*_​​*"We shall ever build anew, that our children and their children, without distinction because of race, creed or color, may know the blessings of our free land."*​​This 21st century Republican Party is not conservative by any means, it is radical and rejects overtly by their words and deeds (meaning McConnell & trump specifically, and those elected members of Congress who put their job first and foremost) a rejection of the words in bold above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know, most of the time I semi-comprehend McTurtle’s political plays.
> Not this one - Just flat out box-o-rocks stoopid.
> 
> View attachment 494645
Click to expand...

The only explanation is that he was manipulated into his position by stupid people down the ladder. McConnell will have realized that his party was being conned.

Or.................... Could McConnell have been a willing part of the con? 

This can only serve McConnell's goal of being able to deal with the Trump problem. He's blown his cover too many times on what he thinks of Trump, but he was hijacked into having to pretend to be Trump's friend.


----------



## NightFox

Dana7360 said:


> The republicans filibustered the bill. So there wasn't 60 votes to advance the legislation.
> 
> The republicans succeeded in killing the legislation just like they do with all good legislation our nation needs so badly.
> 
> Most Americans know why the republicans don't want an investigation into their attack on our capitol last January.
> 
> This won't stop the investigations. All it does is prevent a bipartisan investigation.
> 
> Now, the democrats can and probably will set up their own investigations without republicans stopping it.
> 
> Bad choice. At least with the commission it was bipartisan. Now, republicans will have little if any say in the investigations.
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans Block Jan. 6 Riot Commission


Why is a commission to investigate the Jan. 6 Riot "_good legislation that our nation needs so badly_"? Have the pertinent *law enforcement agencies* STOPPED investigating it or something? If not, why do the Congress Critters need to waste their time & OUR MONEY investigating it? Don't they have better things to do?

Let law enforcement do its job and refrain from politicizing this mess, we don't need another "Congressional Commission" aka GRANDSTANDING EXERCISE.


----------



## Oddball

Donald H said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's face this fact:  The 21st iteration of the Republican Party has become the RINO.  The values and principles going back to IKE [see:  Republican Party Platform of 1956 | The American Presidency Project] have devolved into a party rejecting the first principle in the link above:
> 
> *"Our Government was created by the people for all the people, and it must serve no less a purpose."*​​Further more in the same link:
> 
> *"Our great President Dwight D. Eisenhower has counseled us further: "In all those things which deal with people, be liberal, be human. In all those things which deal with people's money, or their economy, or their form of government, be conservative."*​
> _*"While jealously guarding the free institutions and preserving the principles upon which our Republic was founded and has flourished, the purpose of the Republican Party is to establish and maintain a peaceful world and build at home a dynamic prosperity in which every citizen fairly shares.*_​​*"We shall ever build anew, that our children and their children, without distinction because of race, creed or color, may know the blessings of our free land."*​​This 21st century Republican Party is not conservative by any means, it is radical and rejects overtly by their words and deeds (meaning McConnell & trump specifically, and those elected members of Congress who put their job first and foremost) a rejection of the words in bold above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know, most of the time I semi-comprehend McTurtle’s political plays.
> Not this one - Just flat out box-o-rocks stoopid.
> 
> View attachment 494645
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only explanation is that he was manipulated into his position by stupid people down the ladder. McConnell will have realized that his party was being conned.
> 
> Or.................... Could McConnell have been a willing part of the con?
> 
> This can only serve McConnell's goal of being able to deal with the Trump problem. He's blown his cover too many times on what he thinks of Trump, but he was hijacked into having to pretend to be Trump's friend.
Click to expand...

Another explanation is that he's not an unhinged TDS suffering fuckng crackpot, like you two schmendricks.


----------



## Mac1958

jbander said:


> The right wing congressman and public attempt to white wash the Attack on the Capital, are traitors to this country, we can't except that and expect to stay a Republic/Democracy. They are willing to sell out every value that makes us what and who we are as a country to stay in power. When in fact the actions of 1/6 and the response now is enough reason in itself to erase these traitors from our country. Their party should be destroyed and remade with some semblance of patriotism for the conservative voice that is needed in this country but it is up to them to create a voice that has enough support without being 100% hate based as it is now and for the real conservative trying to find reason to support this hate group you dishonor conservatism. It is nothing but a organized hate group as it is now. Don't let them destroy us , they will without a care. You have a choice, look the other way or stand up for this great country. There is nothing in between. You are part of it or you are a solution for it.


They'll continue to whitewash it, but they're the only ones buying into this stuff.

Ten Benghazi investigations are fine, but an attack that had them barricaded for their lives was no big deal.

This is the Republican Party now.  These are not outliers.  The party is fully behind this madness.


----------



## Floyd61

The "insurrection" getting this much attention is an insult to BLM and Antifa


----------



## sarahgop

Biden and  his fascist  party should  be  investigated for  sending out the Black shirts to burn down and  loot cities and to murder  people.


----------



## Mac1958

odanny said:


> The fascists win again.


Pelosi will start a select committee and the digging will begin.


----------



## Vel

jbander said:


> The right wing congressman and public attempt to white wash the Attack on the Capital, are traitors to this country, we can't except that and expect to stay a Republic/Democracy. They are willing to sell out every value that makes us what and who we are as a country to stay in power. When in fact the actions of 1/6 and the response now is enough reason in itself to erase these traitors from our country. Their party should be destroyed and remade with some semblance of patriotism for the conservative voice that is needed in this country but it is up to them to create a voice that has enough support without being 100% hate based as it is now and for the real conservative trying to find reason to support this hate group you dishonor conservatism. It is nothing but a organized hate group as it is now. Don't let them destroy us , they will without a care. You have a choice, look the other way or stand up for this great country. There is nothing in between. You are part of it or you are a solution for it.


Bless your heart. Another leftist losing their mind over the "mostly peaceful" protest on January 6, 2021.


----------



## Jets

This is why the filibuster needs to go.


----------



## DrLove

Donald H said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's face this fact:  The 21st iteration of the Republican Party has become the RINO.  The values and principles going back to IKE [see:  Republican Party Platform of 1956 | The American Presidency Project] have devolved into a party rejecting the first principle in the link above:
> 
> *"Our Government was created by the people for all the people, and it must serve no less a purpose."*​​Further more in the same link:
> 
> *"Our great President Dwight D. Eisenhower has counseled us further: "In all those things which deal with people, be liberal, be human. In all those things which deal with people's money, or their economy, or their form of government, be conservative."*​
> _*"While jealously guarding the free institutions and preserving the principles upon which our Republic was founded and has flourished, the purpose of the Republican Party is to establish and maintain a peaceful world and build at home a dynamic prosperity in which every citizen fairly shares.*_​​*"We shall ever build anew, that our children and their children, without distinction because of race, creed or color, may know the blessings of our free land."*​​This 21st century Republican Party is not conservative by any means, it is radical and rejects overtly by their words and deeds (meaning McConnell & trump specifically, and those elected members of Congress who put their job first and foremost) a rejection of the words in bold above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know, most of the time I semi-comprehend McTurtle’s political plays.
> Not this one - Just flat out box-o-rocks stoopid.
> 
> View attachment 494645
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only explanation is that he was manipulated into his position by stupid people down the ladder. McConnell will have realized that his party was being conned.
> 
> Or.................... Could McConnell have been a willing part of the con?
> 
> This can only serve McConnell's goal of being able to deal with the Trump problem. He's blown his cover too many times on what he thinks of Trump, but he was hijacked into having to pretend to be Trump's friend.
Click to expand...


No question Mitch LOATHES the Dotard and would love to see him purged.
A 1/6 commission might have done that job for him.
Golden opportunity missed!


----------



## B. Kidd

Mac1958 said:


> odanny said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fascists win again.
> 
> 
> 
> Pelosi will start a select committee and the digging will begin.
Click to expand...


Would lack any real impact.


----------



## Oddball

jbander said:


> The right wing congressman and public attempt to white wash the Attack on the Capital, are traitors to this country, we can't except that and expect to stay a Republic/Democracy. They are willing to sell out every value that makes us what and who we are as a country to stay in power. When in fact the actions of 1/6 and the response now is enough reason in itself to erase these traitors from our country. Their party should be destroyed and remade with some semblance of patriotism for the conservative voice that is needed in this country but it is up to them to create a voice that has enough support without being 100% hate based as it is now and for the real conservative trying to find reason to support this hate group you dishonor conservatism. It is nothing but a organized hate group as it is now. Don't let them destroy us , they will without a care. You have a choice, look the other way or stand up for this great country. There is nothing in between. You are part of it or you are a solution for it.


----------



## Oddball

Floyd61 said:


> The "insurrection" getting this much attention is an insult to BLM and Antifa


No coincidence.


----------



## DrLove

Oddball said:


> View attachment 494647


----------



## Rye Catcher

Oddball said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still want to know who killed JFK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was Sirhan Sirhan!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On the grassy knoll, while Osama bin Laden was taking pilot training  from Amelia Erhart!
Click to expand...


Idiot-gram ^^^; typical of Odd Dude:   he's not a Democrat, he's not a Republican, he's not a Libertarian, or Green.  He has proved to be a No Nothing curmudgeon with a desperate need for attention.  In short, one very sick puppy.


----------



## Donald H

Oddball said:


> Another explanation is that he's not an unhinged TDS suffering fuckng crackpot, like you two schmendricks.


If you're referring to McConnell, I would agree he's no crackpot. He could be a traitor too who has covertly manipulated his party into taking the position they took and are now saddled with.

And there's little doubt that McConnell has taken it up the ass from Trump many times already! 

How can McConnell handle this situation now, as he's been forced to take a position against having his party involved?


----------



## Oddball

DrLove said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 494647
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 494650
Click to expand...

You pussies are crying a little girl who didn't get a Tiny Tears doll for Christmas.

Methinks thou dost protesteth too much.


----------



## Oddball

Rye Catcher said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still want to know who killed JFK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was Sirhan Sirhan!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On the grassy knoll, while Osama bin Laden was taking pilot training  from Amelia Erhart!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot-gram ^^^; Varity typical of Odd Dude:   he's not a Democrat, he's not a Republican, he's not a Libertarian, or Green.  He has proved to be a No Nothing curmudgeon with a desperate need for attention.  In short, one very sick puppy.
Click to expand...

^^
Too much of a fucking dullard to recognize that he and his loonytoons crew are being mocked into the ground, as you should be.


----------



## DrLove

Oddball said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 494647
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 494650
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You pussies are crying a little girl who didn't get a Tiny Tears doll for Christmas.
> 
> Methinks thou dost protesteth too much.
Click to expand...


Nah, I predict this ends very badly for The Insurrectionist Party.


----------



## Rye Catcher

Donald H said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another explanation is that he's not an unhinged TDS suffering fuckng crackpot, like you two schmendricks.
> 
> 
> 
> If you're referring to McConnell, I would agree he's no crackpot. He could be a traitor too who has covertly manipulated his party into taking the position they took and are now saddled with.
> 
> And there's little doubt that McConnell has taken it up the ass from Trump many times already!
> 
> How can McConnell handle this situation now, as he's been forced to take a position against having his party involved?
Click to expand...

McConnell speaks out of both sides of his mouth.  Much like Trump, he lies and lies about his lies by lying.


----------



## Care4all

What are republicans so afraid of...?  Those in office are such slimey, yellowbelly cowards imo...it shows where they stand, which is with their own reelection and not their oath of office, instead of getting answers for those harmed on January 6th, and getting to the bottom of why security failed so miserably, and what happened with Ashley, and who ordered what, when?  Did Capitol Police chief get orders from sergeant of arms to stand down or not prepare for possible civil unrest?

This commission outside of congress, bipartisan, equal commissioners, equal subpoena power... on both sides, should have been welcomed by everyone.


----------



## Donald H

Mac1958 said:


> They'll continue to whitewash it, but they're the only ones buying into this stuff.
> 
> Ten Benghazi investigations are fine, but an attack that had them barricaded for their lives was no big deal.
> 
> This is the Republican Party now.  These are not outliers.  The party is fully behind this madness.


The R party has hogtied itself to making the claim that it was only a peaceful visit to the Capitol. That won't work!
And now they have effectively stuffed gags in the mouths of their champions who would have been able to argue their case to the joint commission. 

Huge tactical fuck up!


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat.

DrLove said:


> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


Investigation of a field trip ? Who took selfies inside the ropes?  Democrats are so childish ... boo hoo we are not getting our way , time to go nuclear ... bunch of dopes. . . If you fools need to investigate,  investigate nov. 3.


----------



## Donald H

Rye Catcher said:


> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another explanation is that he's not an unhinged TDS suffering fuckng crackpot, like you two schmendricks.
> 
> 
> 
> If you're referring to McConnell, I would agree he's no crackpot. He could be a traitor too who has covertly manipulated his party into taking the position they took and are now saddled with.
> 
> And there's little doubt that McConnell has taken it up the ass from Trump many times already!
> 
> How can McConnell handle this situation now, as he's been forced to take a position against having his party involved?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> McConnell speaks out of both sides of his mouth.  Much like Trump, he lies and lies about his lies by lying.
Click to expand...

It sounds like this is too complicated for you to understand.


----------



## Rye Catcher

Oddball said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still want to know who killed JFK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was Sirhan Sirhan!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On the grassy knoll, while Osama bin Laden was taking pilot training  from Amelia Erhart!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot-gram ^^^; Varity typical of Odd Dude:   he's not a Democrat, he's not a Republican, he's not a Libertarian, or Green.  He has proved to be a No Nothing curmudgeon with a desperate need for attention.  In short, one very sick puppy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^
> Too much of a fucking dullard to recognize that he and his loonytoons crew are being mocked into the ground, as you should be.
Click to expand...

The sad fact is, I didn't mock you, what I posted is factual.


----------



## Mac1958

Donald H said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They'll continue to whitewash it, but they're the only ones buying into this stuff.
> 
> Ten Benghazi investigations are fine, but an attack that had them barricaded for their lives was no big deal.
> 
> This is the Republican Party now.  These are not outliers.  The party is fully behind this madness.
> 
> 
> 
> The R party has hogtied itself to making the claim that it was only a peaceful visit to the Capitol. That won't work!
> And now they have effectively stuffed gags in the mouths of their champions who would have been able to argue their case to the joint commission.
> 
> Huge tactical fuck up!
Click to expand...

I hope so, but I'm not assuming anything.

If these ignorant, misguided, dishonest people see electoral wins, then that's where this country is.  That's the scary part.


----------



## toobfreak

DrLove said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 494647
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 494650
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You pussies are crying a little girl who didn't get a Tiny Tears doll for Christmas.
> 
> Methinks thou dost protesteth too much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, I predict this ends very badly for The Insurrectionist Party.
Click to expand...



What a great name for the democrats!  They steal elections, drive people to stampede the Capitol in hot protest, then want to spend millions investigating WHY it happened.  WE ALREADY KNOW!


DEMOCRATS.


----------



## forkup

NightFox said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The republicans filibustered the bill. So there wasn't 60 votes to advance the legislation.
> 
> The republicans succeeded in killing the legislation just like they do with all good legislation our nation needs so badly.
> 
> Most Americans know why the republicans don't want an investigation into their attack on our capitol last January.
> 
> This won't stop the investigations. All it does is prevent a bipartisan investigation.
> 
> Now, the democrats can and probably will set up their own investigations without republicans stopping it.
> 
> Bad choice. At least with the commission it was bipartisan. Now, republicans will have little if any say in the investigations.
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans Block Jan. 6 Riot Commission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is a commission to investigate the Jan. 6 Riot "_good legislation that our nation needs so badly_"? Have the pertinent *law enforcement agencies* STOPPED investigating it or something? If not, why do the Congress Critters need to waste their time & OUR MONEY investigating it? Don't they have better things to do?
> 
> Let law enforcement do its job and refrain from politicizing this mess, we don't need another "Congressional Commission" aka GRANDSTANDING EXERCISE.
Click to expand...

First of saying you don't want to politicize an instance where the former US president didn't want to accept election results to the point that he asked his supporters to stop the certification of that election is kind of disingenuous. This is NOT just a law enforcement issue. This is an inherently political issue too.

The political question is way more important IMO. How do you have a representative Democracy when one party of a binary election can simply say, "I lost legally so I feel within my rights to use extralegal means to remain in power?"

Even if it wouldn't be something that is strictly illegal, investigating the question and be forced to reckon with the answer is probably one of the most important things you can do.

The whole problem is I suspect, that having to reckon with that answer is something the GOP doesn't want to do because it would force them to take a position instead of straddling the fence in order to keep their caucus together.


----------



## Mr Natural

Like it never even happened.


----------



## toobfreak

Rye Catcher said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still want to know who killed JFK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was Sirhan Sirhan!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On the grassy knoll, while Osama bin Laden was taking pilot training  from Amelia Erhart!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot-gram ^^^; Varity typical of Odd Dude:   he's not a Democrat, he's not a Republican, he's not a Libertarian, or Green.  He has proved to be a No Nothing curmudgeon with a desperate need for attention.  In short, one very sick puppy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^
> Too much of a fucking dullard to recognize that he and his loonytoons crew are being mocked into the ground, as you should be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sad fact is, I didn't mock you, what I posted is factual.
Click to expand...



Everything you post is dead balls-on factual.  I set my watch by you.  You're so accurate that the Sun checks with you first on what time to come up.


----------



## Donald H

Care4all said:


> What are republicans so afraid of...?  Those in office are such slimey, yellowbelly cowards imo...it shows where they stand, which is with their own reelection and not their oath of office, instead of getting answers for those harmed on January 6th, and getting to the bottom of why security failed so miserably, and what happened with Ashley, and who ordered what, when?  Did Capitol Police chief get orders from sergeant of arms to stand down or not prepare for possible civil unrest?
> 
> This commission outside of congress, bipartisan, equal commissioners, equal subpoena power... on both sides, should have been welcomed by everyone.


You might just consider that many of the R's who voted against it were also casting a vote against Trump and his control over the R party. 

This whole issue could have been handled and eventually put to bed much quicker with a bi-partisan commission. *Now it has a new life!*


----------



## Oddball

Rye Catcher said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still want to know who killed JFK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was Sirhan Sirhan!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On the grassy knoll, while Osama bin Laden was taking pilot training  from Amelia Erhart!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot-gram ^^^; Varity typical of Odd Dude:   he's not a Democrat, he's not a Republican, he's not a Libertarian, or Green.  He has proved to be a No Nothing curmudgeon with a desperate need for attention.  In short, one very sick puppy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^
> Too much of a fucking dullard to recognize that he and his loonytoons crew are being mocked into the ground, as you should be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sad fact is, I didn't mock you, what I posted is factual.
Click to expand...

Read for comprehension much?...You really are a dumbfuck, aren't you?


----------



## Jets

Nine Republican senators and two Democrats didn't vote on the January 6 commission.
These are the 11 senators who didn't vote on the bill:


Republican Sen. Marsha Blackburn of Tennessee
Republican Sen. Roy Blunt of Missouri
Republican Sen. Mike Braun of Indiana
Republican Sen. Richard Burr of North Carolina
Republican Sen. Jim Inhofe of Oklahoma
Democratic Sen. Patty Murray of Washington
Republican Sen. Mike Rounds of South Dakota 
Republican Sen. James Risch of Idaho
Republican Sen. Richard Shelby of Alabama
Democratic Sen. Kyrsten Sinema of Arizona
Republican Sen. Pat Toomey of Pennsylvania









						These 11 Senators didn't vote on the January 6 commission
					

Senate Republicans blocked a bill on Friday to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot.




					www.cnn.com
				





How convenient...


----------



## Oddball

Donald H said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's face this fact:  The 21st iteration of the Republican Party has become the RINO.  The values and principles going back to IKE [see:  Republican Party Platform of 1956 | The American Presidency Project] have devolved into a party rejecting the first principle in the link above:
> 
> *"Our Government was created by the people for all the people, and it must serve no less a purpose."*​​Further more in the same link:
> 
> *"Our great President Dwight D. Eisenhower has counseled us further: "In all those things which deal with people, be liberal, be human. In all those things which deal with people's money, or their economy, or their form of government, be conservative."*​
> _*"While jealously guarding the free institutions and preserving the principles upon which our Republic was founded and has flourished, the purpose of the Republican Party is to establish and maintain a peaceful world and build at home a dynamic prosperity in which every citizen fairly shares.*_​​*"We shall ever build anew, that our children and their children, without distinction because of race, creed or color, may know the blessings of our free land."*​​This 21st century Republican Party is not conservative by any means, it is radical and rejects overtly by their words and deeds (meaning McConnell & trump specifically, and those elected members of Congress who put their job first and foremost) a rejection of the words in bold above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know, most of the time I semi-comprehend McTurtle’s political plays.
> Not this one - Just flat out box-o-rocks stoopid.
> 
> View attachment 494645
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only explanation is that he was manipulated into his position by stupid people down the ladder. McConnell will have realized that his party was being conned.
> 
> Or.................... Could McConnell have been a willing part of the con?
> 
> This can only serve McConnell's goal of being able to deal with the Trump problem. He's blown his cover too many times on what he thinks of Trump, but he was hijacked into having to pretend to be Trump's friend.
Click to expand...

Or maybe Schumer knew he didn't have the votes in the first place, and only brought it to the floor to get deranged moonbats like you to shit chickens for a few days.

Looks like its working.


----------



## Oddball

Jets said:


> Nine Republican senators and two Democrats didn't vote on the January 6 commission.
> These are the 11 senators who didn't vote on the bill:
> 
> 
> Republican Sen. Marsha Blackburn of Tennessee
> Republican Sen. Roy Blunt of Missouri
> Republican Sen. Mike Braun of Indiana
> Republican Sen. Richard Burr of North Carolina
> Republican Sen. Jim Inhofe of Oklahoma
> Democratic Sen. Patty Murray of Washington
> Republican Sen. Mike Rounds of South Dakota
> Republican Sen. James Risch of Idaho
> Republican Sen. Richard Shelby of Alabama
> Democratic Sen. Kyrsten Sinema of Arizona
> Republican Sen. Pat Toomey of Pennsylvania
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These 11 Senators didn't vote on the January 6 commission
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans blocked a bill on Friday to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How convenient...


Schumer knew this...Continue with your unhinged hysterics.....It's what Chucky wants you to do.


----------



## Donald H

Rye Catcher said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still want to know who killed JFK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was Sirhan Sirhan!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On the grassy knoll, while Osama bin Laden was taking pilot training  from Amelia Erhart!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot-gram ^^^; Varity typical of Odd Dude:   he's not a Democrat, he's not a Republican, he's not a Libertarian, or Green.  He has proved to be a No Nothing curmudgeon with a desperate need for attention.  In short, one very sick puppy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^
> Too much of a fucking dullard to recognize that he and his loonytoons crew are being mocked into the ground, as you should be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sad fact is, I didn't mock you, what I posted is factual.
Click to expand...

Fwiw, it was a successful coup. And the murder of Robert was necessary to prevent more of the same reform that Jack was making happen.

The Trump phenomenon could be the motivation for Americans to revisit it and get to the truth.

The conclusion to draw is that both Trump and Biden are at great risk. Neither are concusive to maintaining the status quo for the very wealthy.


----------



## August West

The event is being investigated by the Justice Dept. and there`s not a thing that the GQP can do to stop it. Enjoy your high-fives and spiking the ball while you can.


----------



## Oddball

August West said:


> The event is being investigated by the Justice Dept. and there`s not a thing that the GQP can do to stop it. Enjoy your high-fives and spiking the ball while you can.


Yet not a single person of the dozens hauled in has been charged with more than a petty misdemeanor.

Enjoy your contrived outrage while you can.


----------



## Donald H

Oddball said:


> Or maybe Schumer knew he didn't have the votes in the first place, and only brought it to the floor to get deranged moonbats like you to shit chickens for a few days.
> 
> Looks like its working.


There's no doubt Shumer knew he didn't have the votes! Gee he's stupid for trying!

You are so far gone that you're not able to even consider the outcome of this fuck up by the R's. And it's delightful to see you stumble along with your spamming, because you've been left with nothing else.


----------



## Doc7505

BREAKING: Effort to Open Debate on Bill to Create January 6 Commission Fails in the Senate – Here are the Republicans Who Voted with Democrats​








						BREAKING: Effort to Open Debate on Bill to Create January 6 Commission Fails in the Senate - Here are the Republicans Who Voted with Democrats
					

The GOP finally successfully blocked the Democrats in its first filibuster of the Biden Administration. The effort to open debate on a bill to create a commission to investigate the January 6 Capitol riot failed in the senate on Friday in a 54-35 vote. 60 votes were needed to move the bill...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				



The GOP finally successfully blocked the Democrats in its first filibuster of the Biden Administration.
The effort to open debate on a bill to create a commission to investigate the January 6 Capitol riot failed in the senate on Friday in a* 54-35 vote*.
Here are the 6 Republican senators who voted with the Democrats in favor of a January 6 commission:  

Collins
Murkowski
Romney
Cassidy
Sasse
Portman

Comment:
Obviously there were also Democrats that voted not to create a Commission to investigate the Jan 6th riot. 
Glad to see that there is still some sanity within the Senate in this Bi-Partisan voting....


----------



## Donald H

Oddball said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> The event is being investigated by the Justice Dept. and there`s not a thing that the GQP can do to stop it. Enjoy your high-fives and spiking the ball while you can.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet not a single person of the dozens hauled in has been charged with more than a petty misdemeanor.
Click to expand...

But you know they will be don't you hon!


----------



## Oddball

Donald H said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> The event is being investigated by the Justice Dept. and there`s not a thing that the GQP can do to stop it. Enjoy your high-fives and spiking the ball while you can.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet not a single person of the dozens hauled in has been charged with more than a petty misdemeanor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you know they will be don't you hon!
Click to expand...

I don't know one way or the other, and neither do you.

But I do know that if there was anyone in the sights of the hacks at DOJ, their name would have been leaked to the media and they would have been doxxed by now...So suck on that.


----------



## Jets

Oddball said:


> Jets said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nine Republican senators and two Democrats didn't vote on the January 6 commission.
> These are the 11 senators who didn't vote on the bill:
> 
> 
> Republican Sen. Marsha Blackburn of Tennessee
> Republican Sen. Roy Blunt of Missouri
> Republican Sen. Mike Braun of Indiana
> Republican Sen. Richard Burr of North Carolina
> Republican Sen. Jim Inhofe of Oklahoma
> Democratic Sen. Patty Murray of Washington
> Republican Sen. Mike Rounds of South Dakota
> Republican Sen. James Risch of Idaho
> Republican Sen. Richard Shelby of Alabama
> Democratic Sen. Kyrsten Sinema of Arizona
> Republican Sen. Pat Toomey of Pennsylvania
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These 11 Senators didn't vote on the January 6 commission
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans blocked a bill on Friday to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How convenient...
> 
> 
> 
> Schumer knew this...Continue with your unhinged hysterics.....It's what Chucky wants you to do.
Click to expand...


No hysterics here. It was not going to pass anyway.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

odanny said:


> The fascists win again.


you would know,pot meet kettle


----------



## Oddball

Donald H said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe Schumer knew he didn't have the votes in the first place, and only brought it to the floor to get deranged moonbats like you to shit chickens for a few days.
> 
> Looks like its working.
> 
> 
> 
> There's no doubt Shumer knew he didn't have the votes! Gee he's stupid for trying!
> 
> You are so far gone that you're not able to even consider the outcome of this fuck up by the R's. And it's delightful to see you stumble along with your spamming, because you've been left with nothing else.
Click to expand...

I'm not the one shitting myself over losing the vote, you are....And it was brought to the floor on purpose, as you already acknowledged.

We're too far away from the '22 election for this to be remembered...The intent is clear...Congrats on being such an easily manipulated tool.


----------



## Care4all

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Investigation of a field trip ? Who took selfies inside the ropes?  Democrats are so childish ... boo hoo we are not getting our way , time to go nuclear ... bunch of dopes. . . If you fools need to investigate,  investigate nov. 3.
Click to expand...

What you are talking about with them walking orderly inside, happened earlier, on another side of the Capitol building....
and not the side of the violent rioters beating up the cops and smashing and ram rodding windows and doors to get in....

It's deceiving to imply, they were the same incident...imo.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Votto said:


> I still want to know who killed JFK.
> 
> We need some closure here people!
> 
> I know, we will give Mueller $30 million to find out who killed JFK.
> 
> What could possibly go wrong?


Indeed.Mueller is looking out for the people and has their best interests in mind,,he is a patriot,he'll have an independent investigation into it, not one controlled by government entitys and do a great exhaustive investigation into it and solve the case who really fired the fatal head shot.


----------



## Votto

odanny said:


> I don't think voters will forget this. At least a majority of us. We know who the enemy of democracy is.


Exactly.  It's the democrat party that controls the media and academia.

Well said.


----------



## Bernhard

forkup said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The republicans filibustered the bill. So there wasn't 60 votes to advance the legislation.
> 
> The republicans succeeded in killing the legislation just like they do with all good legislation our nation needs so badly.
> 
> Most Americans know why the republicans don't want an investigation into their attack on our capitol last January.
> 
> This won't stop the investigations. All it does is prevent a bipartisan investigation.
> 
> Now, the democrats can and probably will set up their own investigations without republicans stopping it.
> 
> Bad choice. At least with the commission it was bipartisan. Now, republicans will have little if any say in the investigations.
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans Block Jan. 6 Riot Commission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is a commission to investigate the Jan. 6 Riot "_good legislation that our nation needs so badly_"? Have the pertinent *law enforcement agencies* STOPPED investigating it or something? If not, why do the Congress Critters need to waste their time & OUR MONEY investigating it? Don't they have better things to do?
> 
> Let law enforcement do its job and refrain from politicizing this mess, we don't need another "Congressional Commission" aka GRANDSTANDING EXERCISE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of saying you don't want to politicize an instance where the former US president didn't want to accept election results to the point that he asked his supporters to stop the certification of that election is kind of disingenuous. This is NOT just a law enforcement issue. This is an inherently political issue too.
> 
> The political question is way more important IMO. How do you have a representative Democracy when one party of a binary election can simply say, "I lost legally so I feel within my rights to use extralegal means to remain in power?"
> 
> Even if it wouldn't be something that is strictly illegal, investigating the question and be forced to reckon with the answer is probably one of the most important things you can do.
> 
> The whole problem is I suspect, that having to reckon with that answer is something the GOP doesn't want to do because it would force them to take a position instead of straddling the fence in order to keep their caucus together.
Click to expand...


It's certainly safe to say that the future of American freedom and democracy is still at grave danger -- until the Republicans finally acknowledge what Trump did, openly distance themselves from him and condemn him.

Until this happens, there is still the risk of an anti-constitutional, anti-freedom and democracy party winning the next election and turning America into a dictatorship, so that 200 years of freedom and constitutional rule will appear like a historical exception. 

America will then become just one more of these American banana republics where the military or some right-wing insurgents putsch themselves to power and establish a half-assed nationalistic dictatorship.

Christians know that there is a clear rule: There can be no forgiveness without remorse. Likewise, the Republicans cannot be forgiven what they attempted to do on January 6th, unless they stop sinning against freedom and democracy and put Trump on trial.


----------



## Oddball

Jets said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jets said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nine Republican senators and two Democrats didn't vote on the January 6 commission.
> These are the 11 senators who didn't vote on the bill:
> 
> 
> Republican Sen. Marsha Blackburn of Tennessee
> Republican Sen. Roy Blunt of Missouri
> Republican Sen. Mike Braun of Indiana
> Republican Sen. Richard Burr of North Carolina
> Republican Sen. Jim Inhofe of Oklahoma
> Democratic Sen. Patty Murray of Washington
> Republican Sen. Mike Rounds of South Dakota
> Republican Sen. James Risch of Idaho
> Republican Sen. Richard Shelby of Alabama
> Democratic Sen. Kyrsten Sinema of Arizona
> Republican Sen. Pat Toomey of Pennsylvania
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These 11 Senators didn't vote on the January 6 commission
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans blocked a bill on Friday to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How convenient...
> 
> 
> 
> Schumer knew this...Continue with your unhinged hysterics.....It's what Chucky wants you to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No hysterics here. It was not going to pass anyway.
Click to expand...

No hysterics here?....I can  practically see the spittle being sprayed onto monitors all across the forum, from the usual hysterical suspects.

You chumps are way too easy.


----------



## Oddball

Bernhard said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The republicans filibustered the bill. So there wasn't 60 votes to advance the legislation.
> 
> The republicans succeeded in killing the legislation just like they do with all good legislation our nation needs so badly.
> 
> Most Americans know why the republicans don't want an investigation into their attack on our capitol last January.
> 
> This won't stop the investigations. All it does is prevent a bipartisan investigation.
> 
> Now, the democrats can and probably will set up their own investigations without republicans stopping it.
> 
> Bad choice. At least with the commission it was bipartisan. Now, republicans will have little if any say in the investigations.
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans Block Jan. 6 Riot Commission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is a commission to investigate the Jan. 6 Riot "_good legislation that our nation needs so badly_"? Have the pertinent *law enforcement agencies* STOPPED investigating it or something? If not, why do the Congress Critters need to waste their time & OUR MONEY investigating it? Don't they have better things to do?
> 
> Let law enforcement do its job and refrain from politicizing this mess, we don't need another "Congressional Commission" aka GRANDSTANDING EXERCISE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of saying you don't want to politicize an instance where the former US president didn't want to accept election results to the point that he asked his supporters to stop the certification of that election is kind of disingenuous. This is NOT just a law enforcement issue. This is an inherently political issue too.
> 
> The political question is way more important IMO. How do you have a representative Democracy when one party of a binary election can simply say, "I lost legally so I feel within my rights to use extralegal means to remain in power?"
> 
> Even if it wouldn't be something that is strictly illegal, investigating the question and be forced to reckon with the answer is probably one of the most important things you can do.
> 
> The whole problem is I suspect, that having to reckon with that answer is something the GOP doesn't want to do because it would force them to take a position instead of straddling the fence in order to keep their caucus together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's certainly safe to say that the future of American freedom and democracy is still at grave danger -- until the Republicans finally acknowledge what Trump did, openly distance themselves from him and condemn him.
> 
> Until this happens, there is still the risk of an anti-constitutional, anti-freedom and democracy party winning the next election and turning America into a dictatorship, so that 200 years of freedom and constitutional rule will appear like a historical exception.
> 
> America will then become just one more of these American banana republics where the military or some right-wing insurgents putsch themselves to power and establish a half-assed nationalistic dictatorship.
> 
> Christians know that there is a clear rule: There can be no forgiveness without remorse. Likewise, the Republicans cannot be forgiven what they attempted to do on January 6th, unless they stop sinning against freedom and democracy and put Trump on trial.
Click to expand...


----------



## Donald H

Patty Murray didn't vote for it??

Her and Shumer must have discussed that move thoroughly beforehand. There's absolutely no way she would do that if there was a chance of it passing. 

This time the con job on the R's is complete!


----------



## Bernhard

Votto said:


> odanny said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think voters will forget this. At least a majority of us. We know who the enemy of democracy is.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  It's the democrat party that controls the media and academia.
> 
> Well said.
Click to expand...


Actually, the Trump fans are nothing but useful idiots for certain big business interests who run right-wing propaganda channels and fake news factories online, blinding parts of the population with patent absurdities and blatant lies, and people like you fall for it. Although it's just the people who own all the money that oppresses just the people who cheer for them. It's sad, really.


----------



## Godboy

DrLove said:


> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


Why on earth would you need a commission for this anyway? Hell, your last democrat commission lied and fabricated evidence to make people think our president worked for Putin.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Ringel05 said:


> odanny said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think voters will forget this. At least a majority of us. We know who the enemy of democracy is.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, politicians.
Click to expand...

Incredible,this is the first post i have ever seen you make in your entire existance here where you were not trolling and not acting juvenile posting facts instead of defending everything the government told you to be true.the world MUST be coming to an end.


----------



## Votto

Bernhard said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The republicans filibustered the bill. So there wasn't 60 votes to advance the legislation.
> 
> The republicans succeeded in killing the legislation just like they do with all good legislation our nation needs so badly.
> 
> Most Americans know why the republicans don't want an investigation into their attack on our capitol last January.
> 
> This won't stop the investigations. All it does is prevent a bipartisan investigation.
> 
> Now, the democrats can and probably will set up their own investigations without republicans stopping it.
> 
> Bad choice. At least with the commission it was bipartisan. Now, republicans will have little if any say in the investigations.
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans Block Jan. 6 Riot Commission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is a commission to investigate the Jan. 6 Riot "_good legislation that our nation needs so badly_"? Have the pertinent *law enforcement agencies* STOPPED investigating it or something? If not, why do the Congress Critters need to waste their time & OUR MONEY investigating it? Don't they have better things to do?
> 
> Let law enforcement do its job and refrain from politicizing this mess, we don't need another "Congressional Commission" aka GRANDSTANDING EXERCISE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of saying you don't want to politicize an instance where the former US president didn't want to accept election results to the point that he asked his supporters to stop the certification of that election is kind of disingenuous. This is NOT just a law enforcement issue. This is an inherently political issue too.
> 
> The political question is way more important IMO. How do you have a representative Democracy when one party of a binary election can simply say, "I lost legally so I feel within my rights to use extralegal means to remain in power?"
> 
> Even if it wouldn't be something that is strictly illegal, investigating the question and be forced to reckon with the answer is probably one of the most important things you can do.
> 
> The whole problem is I suspect, that having to reckon with that answer is something the GOP doesn't want to do because it would force them to take a position instead of straddling the fence in order to keep their caucus together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's certainly safe to say that the future of American freedom and democracy is still at grave danger -- until the Republicans finally acknowledge what Trump did, openly distance themselves from him and condemn him.
> 
> Until this happens, there is still the risk of an anti-constitutional, anti-freedom and democracy party winning the next election and turning America into a dictatorship, so that 200 years of freedom and constitutional rule will appear like a historical exception.
> 
> America will then become just one more of these American banana republics where the military or some right-wing insurgents putsch themselves to power and establish a half-assed nationalistic dictatorship.
> 
> Christians know that there is a clear rule: There can be no forgiveness without remorse. Likewise, the Republicans cannot be forgiven what they attempted to do on January 6th, unless they stop sinning against freedom and democracy and put Trump on trial.
Click to expand...

What Trump did?

The democrat party had a 3 year witch hunt from anything from paying taxes to Russian collusion headed by Mueller that resulted in a nothing burger with 24/7 press coverage.

Then Trump stumbles onto the Hunter Biden scandal and the press refuses to print anything about it.

In fact, about 30% of Biden voters said they would have voted differently had they known.

If the DNC can have their conspiracy theories then why not the GOP?

Hmmm?


----------



## Bernhard

Oddball said:


> Bernhard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The republicans filibustered the bill. So there wasn't 60 votes to advance the legislation.
> 
> The republicans succeeded in killing the legislation just like they do with all good legislation our nation needs so badly.
> 
> Most Americans know why the republicans don't want an investigation into their attack on our capitol last January.
> 
> This won't stop the investigations. All it does is prevent a bipartisan investigation.
> 
> Now, the democrats can and probably will set up their own investigations without republicans stopping it.
> 
> Bad choice. At least with the commission it was bipartisan. Now, republicans will have little if any say in the investigations.
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans Block Jan. 6 Riot Commission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is a commission to investigate the Jan. 6 Riot "_good legislation that our nation needs so badly_"? Have the pertinent *law enforcement agencies* STOPPED investigating it or something? If not, why do the Congress Critters need to waste their time & OUR MONEY investigating it? Don't they have better things to do?
> 
> Let law enforcement do its job and refrain from politicizing this mess, we don't need another "Congressional Commission" aka GRANDSTANDING EXERCISE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of saying you don't want to politicize an instance where the former US president didn't want to accept election results to the point that he asked his supporters to stop the certification of that election is kind of disingenuous. This is NOT just a law enforcement issue. This is an inherently political issue too.
> 
> The political question is way more important IMO. How do you have a representative Democracy when one party of a binary election can simply say, "I lost legally so I feel within my rights to use extralegal means to remain in power?"
> 
> Even if it wouldn't be something that is strictly illegal, investigating the question and be forced to reckon with the answer is probably one of the most important things you can do.
> 
> The whole problem is I suspect, that having to reckon with that answer is something the GOP doesn't want to do because it would force them to take a position instead of straddling the fence in order to keep their caucus together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's certainly safe to say that the future of American freedom and democracy is still at grave danger -- until the Republicans finally acknowledge what Trump did, openly distance themselves from him and condemn him.
> 
> Until this happens, there is still the risk of an anti-constitutional, anti-freedom and democracy party winning the next election and turning America into a dictatorship, so that 200 years of freedom and constitutional rule will appear like a historical exception.
> 
> America will then become just one more of these American banana republics where the military or some right-wing insurgents putsch themselves to power and establish a half-assed nationalistic dictatorship.
> 
> Christians know that there is a clear rule: There can be no forgiveness without remorse. Likewise, the Republicans cannot be forgiven what they attempted to do on January 6th, unless they stop sinning against freedom and democracy and put Trump on trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 494657
Click to expand...


Nope, it's not hyperbole.

It's exactly what happened. The entire world can see it for what it is. That so many Americans still cannot, is very naive, but perhaps not surprising, considering you never had such a threat to your freedom.

But hey, take this advice from a German for what it's worth.


----------



## Jets

Oddball said:


> Jets said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jets said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nine Republican senators and two Democrats didn't vote on the January 6 commission.
> These are the 11 senators who didn't vote on the bill:
> 
> 
> Republican Sen. Marsha Blackburn of Tennessee
> Republican Sen. Roy Blunt of Missouri
> Republican Sen. Mike Braun of Indiana
> Republican Sen. Richard Burr of North Carolina
> Republican Sen. Jim Inhofe of Oklahoma
> Democratic Sen. Patty Murray of Washington
> Republican Sen. Mike Rounds of South Dakota
> Republican Sen. James Risch of Idaho
> Republican Sen. Richard Shelby of Alabama
> Democratic Sen. Kyrsten Sinema of Arizona
> Republican Sen. Pat Toomey of Pennsylvania
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These 11 Senators didn't vote on the January 6 commission
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans blocked a bill on Friday to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How convenient...
> 
> 
> 
> Schumer knew this...Continue with your unhinged hysterics.....It's what Chucky wants you to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No hysterics here. It was not going to pass anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No hysterics here?....I can  practically see the spittle being sprayed onto monitors all across the forum, from usual hysterical suspects.
> 
> You chumps are too easy.
Click to expand...


And I’m one of the usual suspects?

Thats priceless...


----------



## Oddball

Bernhard said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> odanny said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think voters will forget this. At least a majority of us. We know who the enemy of democracy is.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  It's the democrat party that controls the media and academia.
> 
> Well said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, the Trump fans are nothing but useful idiots for certain big business interests who run right-wing propaganda channels and fake news factories online, blinding parts of the population with patent absurdities and blatant lies, and people like you fall for it. Although it's just the people who own all the money that oppresses just the people who cheer for them. It's sad, really.
Click to expand...







						Self-Awareness | SkillsYouNeed
					

Self-awareness is a key component of emotional intelligence (EI), encompassing emotional awareness, accurate self-assessment and self-confidence.




					www.skillsyouneed.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Oddball said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No dog-and-pony show to distract from what a complete cluster fuck train wreck your senile suck puppet and his neo-fascist handlers are...
Click to expand...



I'm not the one shitting myself over losing the vote, you are....And it was brought to the floor on purpose, as you already acknowledged.

We're too far away from the '22 election for this to be remembered...The intent is clear...Congrats on being such an easily manipulated tool.  
Yeah  USMBS resident troll sockpuppet shill  from Langley Donald is indeed shitting himself over losing the vote.


----------



## Oddball

Bernhard said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bernhard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The republicans filibustered the bill. So there wasn't 60 votes to advance the legislation.
> 
> The republicans succeeded in killing the legislation just like they do with all good legislation our nation needs so badly.
> 
> Most Americans know why the republicans don't want an investigation into their attack on our capitol last January.
> 
> This won't stop the investigations. All it does is prevent a bipartisan investigation.
> 
> Now, the democrats can and probably will set up their own investigations without republicans stopping it.
> 
> Bad choice. At least with the commission it was bipartisan. Now, republicans will have little if any say in the investigations.
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans Block Jan. 6 Riot Commission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is a commission to investigate the Jan. 6 Riot "_good legislation that our nation needs so badly_"? Have the pertinent *law enforcement agencies* STOPPED investigating it or something? If not, why do the Congress Critters need to waste their time & OUR MONEY investigating it? Don't they have better things to do?
> 
> Let law enforcement do its job and refrain from politicizing this mess, we don't need another "Congressional Commission" aka GRANDSTANDING EXERCISE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of saying you don't want to politicize an instance where the former US president didn't want to accept election results to the point that he asked his supporters to stop the certification of that election is kind of disingenuous. This is NOT just a law enforcement issue. This is an inherently political issue too.
> 
> The political question is way more important IMO. How do you have a representative Democracy when one party of a binary election can simply say, "I lost legally so I feel within my rights to use extralegal means to remain in power?"
> 
> Even if it wouldn't be something that is strictly illegal, investigating the question and be forced to reckon with the answer is probably one of the most important things you can do.
> 
> The whole problem is I suspect, that having to reckon with that answer is something the GOP doesn't want to do because it would force them to take a position instead of straddling the fence in order to keep their caucus together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's certainly safe to say that the future of American freedom and democracy is still at grave danger -- until the Republicans finally acknowledge what Trump did, openly distance themselves from him and condemn him.
> 
> Until this happens, there is still the risk of an anti-constitutional, anti-freedom and democracy party winning the next election and turning America into a dictatorship, so that 200 years of freedom and constitutional rule will appear like a historical exception.
> 
> America will then become just one more of these American banana republics where the military or some right-wing insurgents putsch themselves to power and establish a half-assed nationalistic dictatorship.
> 
> Christians know that there is a clear rule: There can be no forgiveness without remorse. Likewise, the Republicans cannot be forgiven what they attempted to do on January 6th, unless they stop sinning against freedom and democracy and put Trump on trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 494657
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, it's not hyperbole.
> 
> It's exactly what happened. The entire world can see it for what it is. That so many Americans still cannot, is very naive, but perhaps not surprising, considering you never had such a threat to your freedom.
> 
> But hey, take this advice from a German for what it's worth.
Click to expand...

It's massive hyperbole and projection...Like the rest of your  moonbat crew, you're totally hysterical to go with completely lacking of any introspection whatsoever.


----------



## Bernhard

Votto said:


> Bernhard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The republicans filibustered the bill. So there wasn't 60 votes to advance the legislation.
> 
> The republicans succeeded in killing the legislation just like they do with all good legislation our nation needs so badly.
> 
> Most Americans know why the republicans don't want an investigation into their attack on our capitol last January.
> 
> This won't stop the investigations. All it does is prevent a bipartisan investigation.
> 
> Now, the democrats can and probably will set up their own investigations without republicans stopping it.
> 
> Bad choice. At least with the commission it was bipartisan. Now, republicans will have little if any say in the investigations.
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans Block Jan. 6 Riot Commission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is a commission to investigate the Jan. 6 Riot "_good legislation that our nation needs so badly_"? Have the pertinent *law enforcement agencies* STOPPED investigating it or something? If not, why do the Congress Critters need to waste their time & OUR MONEY investigating it? Don't they have better things to do?
> 
> Let law enforcement do its job and refrain from politicizing this mess, we don't need another "Congressional Commission" aka GRANDSTANDING EXERCISE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of saying you don't want to politicize an instance where the former US president didn't want to accept election results to the point that he asked his supporters to stop the certification of that election is kind of disingenuous. This is NOT just a law enforcement issue. This is an inherently political issue too.
> 
> The political question is way more important IMO. How do you have a representative Democracy when one party of a binary election can simply say, "I lost legally so I feel within my rights to use extralegal means to remain in power?"
> 
> Even if it wouldn't be something that is strictly illegal, investigating the question and be forced to reckon with the answer is probably one of the most important things you can do.
> 
> The whole problem is I suspect, that having to reckon with that answer is something the GOP doesn't want to do because it would force them to take a position instead of straddling the fence in order to keep their caucus together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's certainly safe to say that the future of American freedom and democracy is still at grave danger -- until the Republicans finally acknowledge what Trump did, openly distance themselves from him and condemn him.
> 
> Until this happens, there is still the risk of an anti-constitutional, anti-freedom and democracy party winning the next election and turning America into a dictatorship, so that 200 years of freedom and constitutional rule will appear like a historical exception.
> 
> America will then become just one more of these American banana republics where the military or some right-wing insurgents putsch themselves to power and establish a half-assed nationalistic dictatorship.
> 
> Christians know that there is a clear rule: There can be no forgiveness without remorse. Likewise, the Republicans cannot be forgiven what they attempted to do on January 6th, unless they stop sinning against freedom and democracy and put Trump on trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Trump did?
> 
> The democrat party had a 3 year witch hunt from anything from paying taxes to Russian collusion headed by Mueller that resulted in a nothing burger with 24/7 press coverage.
> 
> Then Trump stumbles onto the Hunter Biden scandal and the press refuses to print anything about it.
> 
> In fact, about 30% of Biden voters said they would have voted differently had they known.
> 
> If the DNC can have their conspiracy theories then why not the GOP?
> 
> Hmmm?
Click to expand...


Well, the Mueller commission was blocked by the Republicans who were deep in Trump's ass and placed power over truth and freedom.

The difference is, what the Democrats accuse Trump of, as any sane, sober American should do, is fact, it actually happened.

While almost everything the Republicans accused Democrats of was nothing but obviously fabricated blatant lies and patent absurdities dispersed by a huge fake news propaganda machine.


----------



## Rye Catcher

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Investigation of a field trip ? Who took selfies inside the ropes?  Democrats are so childish ... boo hoo we are not getting our way , time to go nuclear ... bunch of dopes. . . If you fools need to investigate,  investigate nov. 3.
Click to expand...


Are you really this dishonest, or so brainwashed you actually believe this fantasy?


----------



## Dana7360

DrLove said:


> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com





No keep the filibuster. If the filibuster is removed and the republicans get control of our government again, there will be nothing to stop their irresponsible economic policies and their irresponsible, hateful and discriminatory social policy. 

Look what has happened with the courts since the filibuster was removed on federal judges. The filibuster brought at least some balance and moderation to appointees. Without it, we got a Supreme Court and federal courts full of right wing crazy people. 

The answer is to vote. Over come all the obstacles that the republicans put in place for voting and vote every single one of them out of office.

Then set to the big job of cleaning up the huge mess they made. 

People with their economic and social policies don't belong in our government.


----------



## Donald H

Oddball said:


> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe Schumer knew he didn't have the votes in the first place, and only brought it to the floor to get deranged moonbats like you to shit chickens for a few days.
> 
> Looks like its working.
> 
> 
> 
> There's no doubt Shumer knew he didn't have the votes! Gee he's stupid for trying!
> 
> You are so far gone that you're not able to even consider the outcome of this fuck up by the R's. And it's delightful to see you stumble along with your spamming, because you've been left with nothing else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not the one shitting myself over losing the vote, you are....And it was brought to the floor on purpose, as you already acknowledged.
> 
> We're too far away from the '22 election for this to be remembered...The intent is clear...Congrats on being such an easily manipulated tool.
Click to expand...

It could be that the charges against the rioters are being saved until it gets closer to the 22 election. That would be a dirty trick that would be the D's usual dirty tricks. 
And then just how long can they keep the one-sided commission going?

You could always take the position that there will be no significant charges! Please?


----------



## NightFox

forkup said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The republicans filibustered the bill. So there wasn't 60 votes to advance the legislation.
> 
> The republicans succeeded in killing the legislation just like they do with all good legislation our nation needs so badly.
> 
> Most Americans know why the republicans don't want an investigation into their attack on our capitol last January.
> 
> This won't stop the investigations. All it does is prevent a bipartisan investigation.
> 
> Now, the democrats can and probably will set up their own investigations without republicans stopping it.
> 
> Bad choice. At least with the commission it was bipartisan. Now, republicans will have little if any say in the investigations.
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans Block Jan. 6 Riot Commission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is a commission to investigate the Jan. 6 Riot "_good legislation that our nation needs so badly_"? Have the pertinent *law enforcement agencies* STOPPED investigating it or something? If not, why do the Congress Critters need to waste their time & OUR MONEY investigating it? Don't they have better things to do?
> 
> Let law enforcement do its job and refrain from politicizing this mess, we don't need another "Congressional Commission" aka GRANDSTANDING EXERCISE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of saying you don't want to politicize an instance where the former US president didn't want to accept election results to the point that he asked his supporters to stop the certification of that election is kind of disingenuous. This is NOT just a law enforcement issue. This is an inherently political issue too.
> 
> The political question is way more important IMO. How do you have a representative Democracy when one party of a binary election can simply say, "I lost legally so I feel within my rights to use extralegal means to remain in power?"
> 
> Even if it wouldn't be something that is strictly illegal, investigating the question and be forced to reckon with the answer is probably one of the most important things you can do.
> 
> The whole problem is I suspect, that having to reckon with that answer is something the GOP doesn't want to do because it would force them to take a position instead of straddling the fence in order to keep their caucus together.
Click to expand...

Why is it “inherently a political issue” ? What Donny is accused of doing on Jan.6 (inciting a riot/insurrection) is a CRIME right? 

We’ve already dealt with the political side of the equation in the manner mandated by the U.S.Constitution for a sitting President (impeachment) if there are further actions necessary they fall SOLELY in the realm of LAW ENFORCEMENT (principally the Justice Department).

What the Democrats are attempting to do is insert themselves into the realm of Law Enforcement, which from my perspective is likely because:
1. They want to use that heinous incident as a GRANDSTANDING exercise
2. They want to perform a de facto extension of the IMPEACHMENT PROCESS

The more this gets politicized the more likely the hands of LAW ENFORCEMENT will get restrained from seeing Justice Served.

The FBI is FAR more capable of investigating this than Congress Critters ever have been or ever will be, that is as long as politicians leave them alone and let them do their job.


----------



## Votto

Bernhard said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bernhard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The republicans filibustered the bill. So there wasn't 60 votes to advance the legislation.
> 
> The republicans succeeded in killing the legislation just like they do with all good legislation our nation needs so badly.
> 
> Most Americans know why the republicans don't want an investigation into their attack on our capitol last January.
> 
> This won't stop the investigations. All it does is prevent a bipartisan investigation.
> 
> Now, the democrats can and probably will set up their own investigations without republicans stopping it.
> 
> Bad choice. At least with the commission it was bipartisan. Now, republicans will have little if any say in the investigations.
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans Block Jan. 6 Riot Commission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is a commission to investigate the Jan. 6 Riot "_good legislation that our nation needs so badly_"? Have the pertinent *law enforcement agencies* STOPPED investigating it or something? If not, why do the Congress Critters need to waste their time & OUR MONEY investigating it? Don't they have better things to do?
> 
> Let law enforcement do its job and refrain from politicizing this mess, we don't need another "Congressional Commission" aka GRANDSTANDING EXERCISE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of saying you don't want to politicize an instance where the former US president didn't want to accept election results to the point that he asked his supporters to stop the certification of that election is kind of disingenuous. This is NOT just a law enforcement issue. This is an inherently political issue too.
> 
> The political question is way more important IMO. How do you have a representative Democracy when one party of a binary election can simply say, "I lost legally so I feel within my rights to use extralegal means to remain in power?"
> 
> Even if it wouldn't be something that is strictly illegal, investigating the question and be forced to reckon with the answer is probably one of the most important things you can do.
> 
> The whole problem is I suspect, that having to reckon with that answer is something the GOP doesn't want to do because it would force them to take a position instead of straddling the fence in order to keep their caucus together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's certainly safe to say that the future of American freedom and democracy is still at grave danger -- until the Republicans finally acknowledge what Trump did, openly distance themselves from him and condemn him.
> 
> Until this happens, there is still the risk of an anti-constitutional, anti-freedom and democracy party winning the next election and turning America into a dictatorship, so that 200 years of freedom and constitutional rule will appear like a historical exception.
> 
> America will then become just one more of these American banana republics where the military or some right-wing insurgents putsch themselves to power and establish a half-assed nationalistic dictatorship.
> 
> Christians know that there is a clear rule: There can be no forgiveness without remorse. Likewise, the Republicans cannot be forgiven what they attempted to do on January 6th, unless they stop sinning against freedom and democracy and put Trump on trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Trump did?
> 
> The democrat party had a 3 year witch hunt from anything from paying taxes to Russian collusion headed by Mueller that resulted in a nothing burger with 24/7 press coverage.
> 
> Then Trump stumbles onto the Hunter Biden scandal and the press refuses to print anything about it.
> 
> In fact, about 30% of Biden voters said they would have voted differently had they known.
> 
> If the DNC can have their conspiracy theories then why not the GOP?
> 
> Hmmm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, the Mueller commission was blocked by the Republicans who were deep in Trump's ass and placed power over truth and freedom.
> 
> The difference is, what the Democrats accuse Trump of, as any sane, sober American should do, is fact, it actually happened.
> 
> While almost everything the Republicans accused Democrats of was nothing but obviously fabricated blatant lies and patent absurdities dispersed by a huge fake news propaganda machine.
Click to expand...

LOL.  

So Hunter Biden earned all those millions of dollars overseas that had nothing to do with political corruption?

Must..............sell......................bridge................................to...................................................him..............................................................now.


----------



## Rye Catcher

Oddball said:


> Bernhard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bernhard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The republicans filibustered the bill. So there wasn't 60 votes to advance the legislation.
> 
> The republicans succeeded in killing the legislation just like they do with all good legislation our nation needs so badly.
> 
> Most Americans know why the republicans don't want an investigation into their attack on our capitol last January.
> 
> This won't stop the investigations. All it does is prevent a bipartisan investigation.
> 
> Now, the democrats can and probably will set up their own investigations without republicans stopping it.
> 
> Bad choice. At least with the commission it was bipartisan. Now, republicans will have little if any say in the investigations.
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans Block Jan. 6 Riot Commission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is a commission to investigate the Jan. 6 Riot "_good legislation that our nation needs so badly_"? Have the pertinent *law enforcement agencies* STOPPED investigating it or something? If not, why do the Congress Critters need to waste their time & OUR MONEY investigating it? Don't they have better things to do?
> 
> Let law enforcement do its job and refrain from politicizing this mess, we don't need another "Congressional Commission" aka GRANDSTANDING EXERCISE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of saying you don't want to politicize an instance where the former US president didn't want to accept election results to the point that he asked his supporters to stop the certification of that election is kind of disingenuous. This is NOT just a law enforcement issue. This is an inherently political issue too.
> 
> The political question is way more important IMO. How do you have a representative Democracy when one party of a binary election can simply say, "I lost legally so I feel within my rights to use extralegal means to remain in power?"
> 
> Even if it wouldn't be something that is strictly illegal, investigating the question and be forced to reckon with the answer is probably one of the most important things you can do.
> 
> The whole problem is I suspect, that having to reckon with that answer is something the GOP doesn't want to do because it would force them to take a position instead of straddling the fence in order to keep their caucus together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's certainly safe to say that the future of American freedom and democracy is still at grave danger -- until the Republicans finally acknowledge what Trump did, openly distance themselves from him and condemn him.
> 
> Until this happens, there is still the risk of an anti-constitutional, anti-freedom and democracy party winning the next election and turning America into a dictatorship, so that 200 years of freedom and constitutional rule will appear like a historical exception.
> 
> America will then become just one more of these American banana republics where the military or some right-wing insurgents putsch themselves to power and establish a half-assed nationalistic dictatorship.
> 
> Christians know that there is a clear rule: There can be no forgiveness without remorse. Likewise, the Republicans cannot be forgiven what they attempted to do on January 6th, unless they stop sinning against freedom and democracy and put Trump on trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 494657
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, it's not hyperbole.
> 
> It's exactly what happened. The entire world can see it for what it is. That so many Americans still cannot, is very naive, but perhaps not surprising, considering you never had such a threat to your freedom.
> 
> But hey, take this advice from a German for what it's worth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's massive hyperbole and projection...Like the rest of your  moonbat crew, you're totally hysterical to go with completely lacking of any introspection whatsoever.
Click to expand...


The only thing this very odd dude seems to post are personal attacks.  Can anyone prove to disprove this claim?


----------



## Bernhard

Oddball said:


> Bernhard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bernhard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The republicans filibustered the bill. So there wasn't 60 votes to advance the legislation.
> 
> The republicans succeeded in killing the legislation just like they do with all good legislation our nation needs so badly.
> 
> Most Americans know why the republicans don't want an investigation into their attack on our capitol last January.
> 
> This won't stop the investigations. All it does is prevent a bipartisan investigation.
> 
> Now, the democrats can and probably will set up their own investigations without republicans stopping it.
> 
> Bad choice. At least with the commission it was bipartisan. Now, republicans will have little if any say in the investigations.
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans Block Jan. 6 Riot Commission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is a commission to investigate the Jan. 6 Riot "_good legislation that our nation needs so badly_"? Have the pertinent *law enforcement agencies* STOPPED investigating it or something? If not, why do the Congress Critters need to waste their time & OUR MONEY investigating it? Don't they have better things to do?
> 
> Let law enforcement do its job and refrain from politicizing this mess, we don't need another "Congressional Commission" aka GRANDSTANDING EXERCISE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of saying you don't want to politicize an instance where the former US president didn't want to accept election results to the point that he asked his supporters to stop the certification of that election is kind of disingenuous. This is NOT just a law enforcement issue. This is an inherently political issue too.
> 
> The political question is way more important IMO. How do you have a representative Democracy when one party of a binary election can simply say, "I lost legally so I feel within my rights to use extralegal means to remain in power?"
> 
> Even if it wouldn't be something that is strictly illegal, investigating the question and be forced to reckon with the answer is probably one of the most important things you can do.
> 
> The whole problem is I suspect, that having to reckon with that answer is something the GOP doesn't want to do because it would force them to take a position instead of straddling the fence in order to keep their caucus together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's certainly safe to say that the future of American freedom and democracy is still at grave danger -- until the Republicans finally acknowledge what Trump did, openly distance themselves from him and condemn him.
> 
> Until this happens, there is still the risk of an anti-constitutional, anti-freedom and democracy party winning the next election and turning America into a dictatorship, so that 200 years of freedom and constitutional rule will appear like a historical exception.
> 
> America will then become just one more of these American banana republics where the military or some right-wing insurgents putsch themselves to power and establish a half-assed nationalistic dictatorship.
> 
> Christians know that there is a clear rule: There can be no forgiveness without remorse. Likewise, the Republicans cannot be forgiven what they attempted to do on January 6th, unless they stop sinning against freedom and democracy and put Trump on trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 494657
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, it's not hyperbole.
> 
> It's exactly what happened. The entire world can see it for what it is. That so many Americans still cannot, is very naive, but perhaps not surprising, considering you never had such a threat to your freedom.
> 
> But hey, take this advice from a German for what it's worth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's massive hyperbole and projection...Like the rest of your  moonbat crew, you're totally hysterical to go with completely lacking of any introspection whatsoever.
Click to expand...


Your then sitting, but diselected President incited a mob to storm the US Parliament. The whole world could see it.

What is so hard for you to understand about that?

I imagine it must be hard for you to admit that the guy you placed all your hopes in, suddenly turns out as cartoonishly evil ... but seriously, this is bigger than party politics. Your freedom and democracy is at stake.


----------



## Dana7360

odanny said:


> The fascists win again.




Actually they lost. They are so stupid that they actually caused themselves more problems.

The democrats gave the republicans everything they demanded for that commission. It was bipartisan. Equal power to all. 

Now, democrats can form their own investigations in both houses without it being bipartisan with everyone having equal power. 

trump didn't want the commission so they voted to stop it. 

trump and the republicans are their own worst enemy.


----------



## westwall

Jets said:


> This is why the filibuster needs to go.








Fascist morons, like you, hate our Republic so of course you want to dismantle the checks on oppressive government control.


----------



## Oddball

Donald H said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe Schumer knew he didn't have the votes in the first place, and only brought it to the floor to get deranged moonbats like you to shit chickens for a few days.
> 
> Looks like its working.
> 
> 
> 
> There's no doubt Shumer knew he didn't have the votes! Gee he's stupid for trying!
> 
> You are so far gone that you're not able to even consider the outcome of this fuck up by the R's. And it's delightful to see you stumble along with your spamming, because you've been left with nothing else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not the one shitting myself over losing the vote, you are....And it was brought to the floor on purpose, as you already acknowledged.
> 
> We're too far away from the '22 election for this to be remembered...The intent is clear...Congrats on being such an easily manipulated tool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It could be that the charges against the rioters are being saved until it gets closer to the 22 election. That would be a dirty trick that would be the D's usual dirty tricks.
> And then just how long can they keep the one-sided commission going?
> 
> You could always take the position that there will be no significant charges! Please?
Click to expand...

Well, nobody thought that those straws were going to grasp at themselves.


----------



## Ringel05

LA RAM FAN said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> odanny said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think voters will forget this. At least a majority of us. We know who the enemy of democracy is.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, politicians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incredible,this is the first post i have ever seen you make in your entire existance here where you were not trolling and not acting juvenile posting facts instead of defending everything the government told you to be true.the world MUST be coming to an end.
Click to expand...

Ya must not have looked to hard..........  As for the rest of your assessment.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Oddball said:


> Bernhard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bernhard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The republicans filibustered the bill. So there wasn't 60 votes to advance the legislation.
> 
> The republicans succeeded in killing the legislation just like they do with all good legislation our nation needs so badly.
> 
> Most Americans know why the republicans don't want an investigation into their attack on our capitol last January.
> 
> This won't stop the investigations. All it does is prevent a bipartisan investigation.
> 
> Now, the democrats can and probably will set up their own investigations without republicans stopping it.
> 
> Bad choice. At least with the commission it was bipartisan. Now, republicans will have little if any say in the investigations.
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans Block Jan. 6 Riot Commission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is a commission to investigate the Jan. 6 Riot "_good legislation that our nation needs so badly_"? Have the pertinent *law enforcement agencies* STOPPED investigating it or something? If not, why do the Congress Critters need to waste their time & OUR MONEY investigating it? Don't they have better things to do?
> 
> Let law enforcement do its job and refrain from politicizing this mess, we don't need another "Congressional Commission" aka GRANDSTANDING EXERCISE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of saying you don't want to politicize an instance where the former US president didn't want to accept election results to the point that he asked his supporters to stop the certification of that election is kind of disingenuous. This is NOT just a law enforcement issue. This is an inherently political issue too.
> 
> The political question is way more important IMO. How do you have a representative Democracy when one party of a binary election can simply say, "I lost legally so I feel within my rights to use extralegal means to remain in power?"
> 
> Even if it wouldn't be something that is strictly illegal, investigating the question and be forced to reckon with the answer is probably one of the most important things you can do.
> 
> The whole problem is I suspect, that having to reckon with that answer is something the GOP doesn't want to do because it would force them to take a position instead of straddling the fence in order to keep their caucus together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's certainly safe to say that the future of American freedom and democracy is still at grave danger -- until the Republicans finally acknowledge what Trump did, openly distance themselves from him and condemn him.
> 
> Until this happens, there is still the risk of an anti-constitutional, anti-freedom and democracy party winning the next election and turning America into a dictatorship, so that 200 years of freedom and constitutional rule will appear like a historical exception.
> 
> America will then become just one more of these American banana republics where the military or some right-wing insurgents putsch themselves to power and establish a half-assed nationalistic dictatorship.
> 
> Christians know that there is a clear rule: There can be no forgiveness without remorse. Likewise, the Republicans cannot be forgiven what they attempted to do on January 6th, unless they stop sinning against freedom and democracy and put Trump on trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 494657
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, it's not hyperbole.
> 
> It's exactly what happened. The entire world can see it for what it is. That so many Americans still cannot, is very naive, but perhaps not surprising, considering you never had such a threat to your freedom.
> 
> But hey, take this advice from a German for what it's worth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's massive hyperbole and projection...Like the rest of your  moonbat crew, you're totally hysterical to go with completely lacking of any introspection whatsoever.
Click to expand...

as always,you nailed it.you are so much owning and humiliating these paid trolls.  their bosses sure pay them a lot for their ass beatings,no way in hell would these trolls you own  do it for free and keep coming back for these ass beatings everyday from  folks like  you.


----------



## Lastamender

DrLove said:


> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


Why can't Democrats respect the law?


----------



## Jets

westwall said:


> Jets said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why the filibuster needs to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fascist morons, like you, hate our Republic so of course you want to dismantle the checks on oppressive government control.
Click to expand...


What are you mewling about?


----------



## Oddball

Bernhard said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bernhard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bernhard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The republicans filibustered the bill. So there wasn't 60 votes to advance the legislation.
> 
> The republicans succeeded in killing the legislation just like they do with all good legislation our nation needs so badly.
> 
> Most Americans know why the republicans don't want an investigation into their attack on our capitol last January.
> 
> This won't stop the investigations. All it does is prevent a bipartisan investigation.
> 
> Now, the democrats can and probably will set up their own investigations without republicans stopping it.
> 
> Bad choice. At least with the commission it was bipartisan. Now, republicans will have little if any say in the investigations.
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans Block Jan. 6 Riot Commission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is a commission to investigate the Jan. 6 Riot "_good legislation that our nation needs so badly_"? Have the pertinent *law enforcement agencies* STOPPED investigating it or something? If not, why do the Congress Critters need to waste their time & OUR MONEY investigating it? Don't they have better things to do?
> 
> Let law enforcement do its job and refrain from politicizing this mess, we don't need another "Congressional Commission" aka GRANDSTANDING EXERCISE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of saying you don't want to politicize an instance where the former US president didn't want to accept election results to the point that he asked his supporters to stop the certification of that election is kind of disingenuous. This is NOT just a law enforcement issue. This is an inherently political issue too.
> 
> The political question is way more important IMO. How do you have a representative Democracy when one party of a binary election can simply say, "I lost legally so I feel within my rights to use extralegal means to remain in power?"
> 
> Even if it wouldn't be something that is strictly illegal, investigating the question and be forced to reckon with the answer is probably one of the most important things you can do.
> 
> The whole problem is I suspect, that having to reckon with that answer is something the GOP doesn't want to do because it would force them to take a position instead of straddling the fence in order to keep their caucus together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's certainly safe to say that the future of American freedom and democracy is still at grave danger -- until the Republicans finally acknowledge what Trump did, openly distance themselves from him and condemn him.
> 
> Until this happens, there is still the risk of an anti-constitutional, anti-freedom and democracy party winning the next election and turning America into a dictatorship, so that 200 years of freedom and constitutional rule will appear like a historical exception.
> 
> America will then become just one more of these American banana republics where the military or some right-wing insurgents putsch themselves to power and establish a half-assed nationalistic dictatorship.
> 
> Christians know that there is a clear rule: There can be no forgiveness without remorse. Likewise, the Republicans cannot be forgiven what they attempted to do on January 6th, unless they stop sinning against freedom and democracy and put Trump on trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 494657
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, it's not hyperbole.
> 
> It's exactly what happened. The entire world can see it for what it is. That so many Americans still cannot, is very naive, but perhaps not surprising, considering you never had such a threat to your freedom.
> 
> But hey, take this advice from a German for what it's worth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's massive hyperbole and projection...Like the rest of your  moonbat crew, you're totally hysterical to go with completely lacking of any introspection whatsoever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your then sitting, but diselected President incited a mob to storm the US Parliament. The whole world could see it.
> 
> What is so hard for you to understand about that?
> 
> I imagine it must be hard for you to admit that the guy you placed all your hopes in, suddenly turns out as cartoonishly evil ... but seriously, this is bigger than party politics. Your freedom and democracy is at stake.
Click to expand...

No he didn't....The mob scene happened only after a couple minutes of Trump speaking....For them to be incited, they would have had to leave the speech before he started to "storm" the capitol.....It's a half-hour walk from one point to the other without a throng of thousands.

The cartoonish ones are you  hysterical freaks.


----------



## forkup

Oddball said:


> Bernhard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bernhard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The republicans filibustered the bill. So there wasn't 60 votes to advance the legislation.
> 
> The republicans succeeded in killing the legislation just like they do with all good legislation our nation needs so badly.
> 
> Most Americans know why the republicans don't want an investigation into their attack on our capitol last January.
> 
> This won't stop the investigations. All it does is prevent a bipartisan investigation.
> 
> Now, the democrats can and probably will set up their own investigations without republicans stopping it.
> 
> Bad choice. At least with the commission it was bipartisan. Now, republicans will have little if any say in the investigations.
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans Block Jan. 6 Riot Commission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is a commission to investigate the Jan. 6 Riot "_good legislation that our nation needs so badly_"? Have the pertinent *law enforcement agencies* STOPPED investigating it or something? If not, why do the Congress Critters need to waste their time & OUR MONEY investigating it? Don't they have better things to do?
> 
> Let law enforcement do its job and refrain from politicizing this mess, we don't need another "Congressional Commission" aka GRANDSTANDING EXERCISE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of saying you don't want to politicize an instance where the former US president didn't want to accept election results to the point that he asked his supporters to stop the certification of that election is kind of disingenuous. This is NOT just a law enforcement issue. This is an inherently political issue too.
> 
> The political question is way more important IMO. How do you have a representative Democracy when one party of a binary election can simply say, "I lost legally so I feel within my rights to use extralegal means to remain in power?"
> 
> Even if it wouldn't be something that is strictly illegal, investigating the question and be forced to reckon with the answer is probably one of the most important things you can do.
> 
> The whole problem is I suspect, that having to reckon with that answer is something the GOP doesn't want to do because it would force them to take a position instead of straddling the fence in order to keep their caucus together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's certainly safe to say that the future of American freedom and democracy is still at grave danger -- until the Republicans finally acknowledge what Trump did, openly distance themselves from him and condemn him.
> 
> Until this happens, there is still the risk of an anti-constitutional, anti-freedom and democracy party winning the next election and turning America into a dictatorship, so that 200 years of freedom and constitutional rule will appear like a historical exception.
> 
> America will then become just one more of these American banana republics where the military or some right-wing insurgents putsch themselves to power and establish a half-assed nationalistic dictatorship.
> 
> Christians know that there is a clear rule: There can be no forgiveness without remorse. Likewise, the Republicans cannot be forgiven what they attempted to do on January 6th, unless they stop sinning against freedom and democracy and put Trump on trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 494657
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, it's not hyperbole.
> 
> It's exactly what happened. The entire world can see it for what it is. That so many Americans still cannot, is very naive, but perhaps not surprising, considering you never had such a threat to your freedom.
> 
> But hey, take this advice from a German for what it's worth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's massive hyperbole and projection...Like the rest of your  moonbat crew, you're totally hysterical to go with completely lacking of any introspection whatsoever.
Click to expand...

Tell me what is hyperbolic?
Trump didn't ask his supporters to stop the certification of the election?
Trump didn't do this after he lost all his legal challenges?
This isn't literally asking to ignore the election results?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Oddball said:


> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe Schumer knew he didn't have the votes in the first place, and only brought it to the floor to get deranged moonbats like you to shit chickens for a few days.
> 
> Looks like its working.
> 
> 
> 
> There's no doubt Shumer knew he didn't have the votes! Gee he's stupid for trying!
> 
> You are so far gone that you're not able to even consider the outcome of this fuck up by the R's. And it's delightful to see you stumble along with your spamming, because you've been left with nothing else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not the one shitting myself over losing the vote, you are....And it was brought to the floor on purpose, as you already acknowledged.
> 
> We're too far away from the '22 election for this to be remembered...The intent is clear...Congrats on being such an easily manipulated tool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It could be that the charges against the rioters are being saved until it gets closer to the 22 election. That would be a dirty trick that would be the D's usual dirty tricks.
> And then just how long can they keep the one-sided commission going?
> 
> You could always take the position that there will be no significant charges! Please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, nobody thought that those straws were going to grasp at themselves.
Click to expand...


Donald  always gets desperate and throws hail marys everyday.  the sockpuppet from langley needs to be well paid for his humiliation he suffers everyday from folks like you.


----------



## Faun

DrLove said:


> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


No worries. Democrats tried to hold a bipartisan joint investigation. Now it will have to be partisan investigations held independently in each chamber.


----------



## Rye Catcher

NightFox said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The republicans filibustered the bill. So there wasn't 60 votes to advance the legislation.
> 
> The republicans succeeded in killing the legislation just like they do with all good legislation our nation needs so badly.
> 
> Most Americans know why the republicans don't want an investigation into their attack on our capitol last January.
> 
> This won't stop the investigations. All it does is prevent a bipartisan investigation.
> 
> Now, the democrats can and probably will set up their own investigations without republicans stopping it.
> 
> Bad choice. At least with the commission it was bipartisan. Now, republicans will have little if any say in the investigations.
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans Block Jan. 6 Riot Commission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is a commission to investigate the Jan. 6 Riot "_good legislation that our nation needs so badly_"? Have the pertinent *law enforcement agencies* STOPPED investigating it or something? If not, why do the Congress Critters need to waste their time & OUR MONEY investigating it? Don't they have better things to do?
> 
> Let law enforcement do its job and refrain from politicizing this mess, we don't need another "Congressional Commission" aka GRANDSTANDING EXERCISE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of saying you don't want to politicize an instance where the former US president didn't want to accept election results to the point that he asked his supporters to stop the certification of that election is kind of disingenuous. This is NOT just a law enforcement issue. This is an inherently political issue too.
> 
> The political question is way more important IMO. How do you have a representative Democracy when one party of a binary election can simply say, "I lost legally so I feel within my rights to use extralegal means to remain in power?"
> 
> Even if it wouldn't be something that is strictly illegal, investigating the question and be forced to reckon with the answer is probably one of the most important things you can do.
> 
> The whole problem is I suspect, that having to reckon with that answer is something the GOP doesn't want to do because it would force them to take a position instead of straddling the fence in order to keep their caucus together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it “inherently a political issue” ? What Donny is accused of doing on Jan.6 (inciting a riot/insurrection) is a CRIME right?
> 
> We’ve already dealt with the political side of the equation in the manner mandated by the U.S.Constitution for a sitting President (impeachment) if there are further actions necessary they fall SOLELY in the realm of LAW ENFORCEMENT (principally the Justice Department).
> 
> What the Democrats are attempting to do is insert themselves into the realm of Law Enforcement, which from my perspective is likely because:
> 1. They want to use that heinous incident as a GRANDSTANDING exercise
> 2. They want to perform a de facto extension of the IMPEACHMENT PROCESS
> 
> The more this gets politicized the more likely the hands of LAW ENFORCEMENT will get restrained from seeing Justice Served.
> 
> The FBI is FAR more capable of investigating this than Congress Critters ever have been or ever will be, that is as long as politicians leave them alone and let them do their job.
Click to expand...


Nice spin.  In short, however, you might as well make a claim that trump is innocent and the event on January 6th last was just any other day.  Let's see how this plays out during the next 19 months; You are not be able to fool everyone and I believe the majority see through this spin.


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No worries. Democrats tried to hold a bipartisan joint investigation. Now it will have to be partisan investigations held independently in each chamber.
Click to expand...

Bipartisan? Who are you kidding? Bicommunist is more like it.


----------



## Faun

irosie91 said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still want to know who killed JFK.
> 
> We need some closure here people!
> 
> I know, we will give Mueller $30 million to find out who killed JFK.
> 
> What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> first Jimmy Hoffa
Click to expand...










						Watch The Irishman | Netflix Official Site
					

Hit man Frank Sheeran looks back at the secrets he kept as a loyal member of the Bufalino crime family in this acclaimed film from Martin Scorsese.




					www.netflix.com


----------



## strollingbones

how the hell is a 10 person committee made up of 5 people from each party ....partisan?  Faun


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No worries. Democrats tried to hold a bipartisan joint investigation. Now it will have to be partisan investigations held independently in each chamber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bipartisan? Who are you kidding? Bicommunist is more like it.
Click to expand...

Fuck off, nut, until you learn what bipartisan means.


----------



## Faun

strollingbones said:


> how the hell is a 10 person committee made up of 5 people from each party ....partisan?  Faun


It means neither party controls the the direction of the investigation or the contents that end up in the final report.

That's out the window now. Now it will all be controlled by Democrats. Get your fainting couches prepared.


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No worries. Democrats tried to hold a bipartisan joint investigation. Now it will have to be partisan investigations held independently in each chamber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bipartisan? Who are you kidding? Bicommunist is more like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck off, nut, until you learn what bipartisan means.
Click to expand...

Fuck off troll. There should have been a bipartisan investigation of fraud and Jan. 6th never would have happened.


----------



## westwall

Jets said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jets said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why the filibuster needs to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fascist morons, like you, hate our Republic so of course you want to dismantle the checks on oppressive government control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you mewling about?
Click to expand...







You are the one whining, jackass.  I merely stated a fact.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No worries. Democrats tried to hold a bipartisan joint investigation. Now it will have to be partisan investigations held independently in each chamber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bipartisan? Who are you kidding? Bicommunist is more like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck off, nut, until you learn what bipartisan means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck off troll. There should have been a bipartisan investigation of fraud and Jan. 6th never would have happened.
Click to expand...

The states already did that, Fruitcake. Then they certified their slates. In turn, certified by the Congress which included several objections.


----------



## jknowgood

odanny said:


> I don't think voters will forget this. At least a majority of us. We know who the enemy of democracy is.


Liberal tears, so great to see on this memorial day weekend!


----------



## NightFox

Rye Catcher said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The republicans filibustered the bill. So there wasn't 60 votes to advance the legislation.
> 
> The republicans succeeded in killing the legislation just like they do with all good legislation our nation needs so badly.
> 
> Most Americans know why the republicans don't want an investigation into their attack on our capitol last January.
> 
> This won't stop the investigations. All it does is prevent a bipartisan investigation.
> 
> Now, the democrats can and probably will set up their own investigations without republicans stopping it.
> 
> Bad choice. At least with the commission it was bipartisan. Now, republicans will have little if any say in the investigations.
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans Block Jan. 6 Riot Commission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is a commission to investigate the Jan. 6 Riot "_good legislation that our nation needs so badly_"? Have the pertinent *law enforcement agencies* STOPPED investigating it or something? If not, why do the Congress Critters need to waste their time & OUR MONEY investigating it? Don't they have better things to do?
> 
> Let law enforcement do its job and refrain from politicizing this mess, we don't need another "Congressional Commission" aka GRANDSTANDING EXERCISE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of saying you don't want to politicize an instance where the former US president didn't want to accept election results to the point that he asked his supporters to stop the certification of that election is kind of disingenuous. This is NOT just a law enforcement issue. This is an inherently political issue too.
> 
> The political question is way more important IMO. How do you have a representative Democracy when one party of a binary election can simply say, "I lost legally so I feel within my rights to use extralegal means to remain in power?"
> 
> Even if it wouldn't be something that is strictly illegal, investigating the question and be forced to reckon with the answer is probably one of the most important things you can do.
> 
> The whole problem is I suspect, that having to reckon with that answer is something the GOP doesn't want to do because it would force them to take a position instead of straddling the fence in order to keep their caucus together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it “inherently a political issue” ? What Donny is accused of doing on Jan.6 (inciting a riot/insurrection) is a CRIME right?
> 
> We’ve already dealt with the political side of the equation in the manner mandated by the U.S.Constitution for a sitting President (impeachment) if there are further actions necessary they fall SOLELY in the realm of LAW ENFORCEMENT (principally the Justice Department).
> 
> What the Democrats are attempting to do is insert themselves into the realm of Law Enforcement, which from my perspective is likely because:
> 1. They want to use that heinous incident as a GRANDSTANDING exercise
> 2. They want to perform a de facto extension of the IMPEACHMENT PROCESS
> 
> The more this gets politicized the more likely the hands of LAW ENFORCEMENT will get restrained from seeing Justice Served.
> 
> The FBI is FAR more capable of investigating this than Congress Critters ever have been or ever will be, that is as long as politicians leave them alone and let them do their job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice spin.  In short, however, you might as well make a claim that trump is innocent and the event on January 6th last was just any other day.  Let's see how this plays out during the next 19 months.
> 
> You can fool ....
Click to expand...

To be perfectly honest, from what I saw from the publicly available video evidence, I think Donny is GUILTY, however I know of one sure way to make sure that he’s NEVER held accountable for it and that is to let the party before country Congress Critters to politicize this even more than it already has been by enpaneling yet another “Congressional Commission”, they just make it harder for LAW ENFORCEMENT to investigate and prosecute the case.

Despite all of the partisan attacks on the FBI, it still has WAY more credibility than Congress Critters with the majority of Americans.

Did you learn nothing from the way the Hillary Clinton “illegal server” investigation unfolded after our Boys & Girls in Congress got a hold of it? How did that work out with respect to the way the FBI was backed into a corner with respect to handling the case?


----------



## Jets

westwall said:


> Jets said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jets said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why the filibuster needs to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fascist morons, like you, hate our Republic so of course you want to dismantle the checks on oppressive government control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you mewling about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one whining, jackass.  I merely stated a fact.
Click to expand...


Nope. You threw out words that show how clueless you are about my politics.

Want to try again, or do you prefer more egg on your face.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Votto said:


> odanny said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think voters will forget this. At least a majority of us. We know who the enemy of democracy is.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  It's the democrat party that controls the media and academia.
> 
> Well said.
Click to expand...


You are halfway right there votto. The CIA controls the mainstream media. for all the fools that say otherwise,try to explain away their operation from decades ago called OPERATION MOCKINGBIRD you cant. The democrats are parroting the CIA medias voices because they have infiltrated the dem party with terrorists they funded. 

They have not been able to successfully penetrated the GOP party thanks to the Donald who is not part of the corrupt two party system. Our last great president JFK is rolling over in his grave right now on what the democrat party has become. the Democrat trolls on this board will never accept reality and facts the democrat party is nothing like it used to be under JFK and carter as well who was also one of the good guys.

Reality and facts like that is something they have never had an interest in.


----------



## Donald H

LA RAM FAN said:


> Donald  always gets desperate and throws hail marys everyday.  the sockpuppet from langley needs to be well paid for his humiliation he suffers everyday from folks like you.



You're such an ignorant dumbfuck that you nearly always fail to understand what others are talking about.


----------



## Votto

LA RAM FAN said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> odanny said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think voters will forget this. At least a majority of us. We know who the enemy of democracy is.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  It's the democrat party that controls the media and academia.
> 
> Well said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are halfway right there votto. The CIA controls the mainstream media. for all the fools that say otherwise,try to explain away their operation from decades ago called OPERATION MOCKINGBIRD you cant. The democrats are parroting the CIA medias voices because they have infiltrated the dem party with terrorists they funded. They have not been able to successfully penetrated the GOP party thanks to the Donald who is not part of the corrupt two party system. Our last great president JFK is rolling over in his grave right now on what the democrat party has become. the Democrat trolls on this board will never accept reality and facts the democrat party is nothing like it used to be under JFK and carter as well who was also one of the good guys.
> 
> Reality and facts like that is something they have never had an interest in.
Click to expand...

Well whoever is behind the curtain, tell them they are doing a fine job.

But you are right, we should give credit where it is due.

Would not want to hurt anyone's feelings.


----------



## Faun

NightFox said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The republicans filibustered the bill. So there wasn't 60 votes to advance the legislation.
> 
> The republicans succeeded in killing the legislation just like they do with all good legislation our nation needs so badly.
> 
> Most Americans know why the republicans don't want an investigation into their attack on our capitol last January.
> 
> This won't stop the investigations. All it does is prevent a bipartisan investigation.
> 
> Now, the democrats can and probably will set up their own investigations without republicans stopping it.
> 
> Bad choice. At least with the commission it was bipartisan. Now, republicans will have little if any say in the investigations.
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans Block Jan. 6 Riot Commission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is a commission to investigate the Jan. 6 Riot "_good legislation that our nation needs so badly_"? Have the pertinent *law enforcement agencies* STOPPED investigating it or something? If not, why do the Congress Critters need to waste their time & OUR MONEY investigating it? Don't they have better things to do?
> 
> Let law enforcement do its job and refrain from politicizing this mess, we don't need another "Congressional Commission" aka GRANDSTANDING EXERCISE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of saying you don't want to politicize an instance where the former US president didn't want to accept election results to the point that he asked his supporters to stop the certification of that election is kind of disingenuous. This is NOT just a law enforcement issue. This is an inherently political issue too.
> 
> The political question is way more important IMO. How do you have a representative Democracy when one party of a binary election can simply say, "I lost legally so I feel within my rights to use extralegal means to remain in power?"
> 
> Even if it wouldn't be something that is strictly illegal, investigating the question and be forced to reckon with the answer is probably one of the most important things you can do.
> 
> The whole problem is I suspect, that having to reckon with that answer is something the GOP doesn't want to do because it would force them to take a position instead of straddling the fence in order to keep their caucus together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it “inherently a political issue” ? What Donny is accused of doing on Jan.6 (inciting a riot/insurrection) is a CRIME right?
> 
> We’ve already dealt with the political side of the equation in the manner mandated by the U.S.Constitution for a sitting President (impeachment) if there are further actions necessary they fall SOLELY in the realm of LAW ENFORCEMENT (principally the Justice Department).
> 
> What the Democrats are attempting to do is insert themselves into the realm of Law Enforcement, which from my perspective is likely because:
> 1. They want to use that heinous incident as a GRANDSTANDING exercise
> 2. They want to perform a de facto extension of the IMPEACHMENT PROCESS
> 
> The more this gets politicized the more likely the hands of LAW ENFORCEMENT will get restrained from seeing Justice Served.
> 
> The FBI is FAR more capable of investigating this than Congress Critters ever have been or ever will be, that is as long as politicians leave them alone and let them do their job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice spin.  In short, however, you might as well make a claim that trump is innocent and the event on January 6th last was just any other day.  Let's see how this plays out during the next 19 months.
> 
> You can fool ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be perfectly honest, from what I saw from the publicly available video evidence, I think Donny is GUILTY, however I know of one sure way to make sure that he’s NEVER held accountable for it and that is to let the party before country Congress Critters to politicize this even more than it already has been by enpaneling yet another “Congressional Commission”, they just make it harder for LAW ENFORCEMENT to investigate and prosecute the case.
> 
> Despite all of the partisan attacks on the FBI, it still has WAY more credibility than Congress Critters with the majority of Americans.
> 
> Did you learn nothing from the way the Hillary Clinton “illegal server” investigation unfolded after our Boys & Girls in Congress got a hold of it? How did that work out with respect to the way the FBI was backed into a corner with respect to handling the case?
Click to expand...

All that's needed to keep Trump out of office is to keep Democrats to win control of Congress in the 2024 election.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No worries. Democrats tried to hold a bipartisan joint investigation. Now it will have to be partisan investigations held independently in each chamber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bipartisan? Who are you kidding? Bicommunist is more like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck off, nut, until you learn what bipartisan means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck off troll. There should have been a bipartisan investigation of fraud and Jan. 6th never would have happened.
Click to expand...

do yourself a favor.put this shill from Langley on ignore,i did that years ago.


----------



## westwall

Jets said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jets said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jets said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why the filibuster needs to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fascist morons, like you, hate our Republic so of course you want to dismantle the checks on oppressive government control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you mewling about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one whining, jackass.  I merely stated a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. You threw out words that show how clueless you are about my politics.
> 
> Want to try again, or do you prefer more egg on your face.
Click to expand...








Fascists hate controls on government abuse.  The filibuster is exactly that.  The only person with egg on their face is you, either for being exposed as a fascist, or being too stupid to understand what you are saying.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Donald H said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald  always gets desperate and throws hail marys everyday.  the sockpuppet from langley needs to be well paid for his humiliation he suffers everyday from folks like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're such an ignorant dumbfuck that you nearly always fail to understand what others are talking about.
Click to expand...

you would know sockpuppet  shill.       i always put shills from langley on ignore as i did with your lover dr lovea long time ago  so time for you to join the other langley shills on that list like him.have fun talking to yourself sockpuppet langley shill.


----------



## Dana7360

Alexandre Fedorovski said:


> *Another attempt by Democrat extremists to discredit the Republican Party and thereby prevent Trump from running in the 2024 election has failed!*​Senate blocks legislation to create a bipartisan commission to investigate the January 6 insurrection.​*View attachment 494644*
> 
> The Senate voted 54-35 to reject the creation of a January 6 commission.
> 
> Source: Senate blocks legislation to create a bipartisan commission to investigate the January 6 insurrection





Actually the majority voted for it. 

54 voted for it. The majority.

35 voted against it. The minority.

In a democratic republic, that would have become law. 

The only reason why it didn't advance is because the republicans have destroyed democracy in our senate. A democracy requires over 50% to vote for it. Which is what happened. 

Only a third voted against it.

Your lie is pathetic and has the situation backwards but then I expect it from people who believe that Barak Obama is a muslim from Kenya and Michelle is a man.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

DrLove said:


> Wild Bill Kelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was going to be another Leftist goat fuck, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Bill, you just sit back, relax, and enjoy the show!
Click to expand...

It's hilarious watching the Democrats fuck the dog, Doc...lol


----------



## Jets

westwall said:


> Jets said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jets said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jets said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why the filibuster needs to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fascist morons, like you, hate our Republic so of course you want to dismantle the checks on oppressive government control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you mewling about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one whining, jackass.  I merely stated a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. You threw out words that show how clueless you are about my politics.
> 
> Want to try again, or do you prefer more egg on your face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fascists hate controls on government abuse.  The filibuster is exactly that.  The only person with egg on their face is you, either for being exposed as a fascist, or being too stupid to understand what you are saying.
Click to expand...


Translation: I got nothing but puerile name calling.

Dismissed. Thanks for playing.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

DrLove said:


> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's more political value in it for the D's to have it blocked.
> 
> Unfortunately for the R's, they talked themselves into taking a position that's going to cost them support and haunt them for long time to come.
> 
> Too fkng obvious!
> 
> The D's can have their own commission now for as long as it pleases them to keep it up, keep it up.
> 
> This has got to be an outstanding example of American stupidity on the part of the R's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Joe Scarborough predicts the same and he’s politically pretty damn astute.
> 
> D’s gave them everything they wanted. Happens every damn time of late. No reason to bargain with them on infrastructure either.
> 
> Same deal will happen again. These are not honest brokers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The D's couldn't lose on this thing, but the outcome gave them a bigger win than the opposite result.
> 
> And too, this gives the D's added energy on their ambitions of dumping the filibuster, by putting egg all over Manchin's face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Joe has about had it with this bunch. He may be about ready to give up his bipartisan schtick and nuke the filibuster.
Click to expand...


Why, so he can kiss his seat goodbye?


----------



## Donald H

Faun said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No worries. Democrats tried to hold a bipartisan joint investigation. Now it will have to be partisan investigations held independently in each chamber.
Click to expand...

Yes of course! But the D's had to take the step of making the offer. Now they can keep it all alive and drag it out until they're satisfied with the results.

The only thing really curious about the results is Patty Murray's no vote.

That had to be prearranged with Shumer, to send a message. It couldn't be anything else when Shumer knew he wouldn't win the vote. And there's no way that Patty is a renegade.


----------



## NightFox

Faun said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The republicans filibustered the bill. So there wasn't 60 votes to advance the legislation.
> 
> The republicans succeeded in killing the legislation just like they do with all good legislation our nation needs so badly.
> 
> Most Americans know why the republicans don't want an investigation into their attack on our capitol last January.
> 
> This won't stop the investigations. All it does is prevent a bipartisan investigation.
> 
> Now, the democrats can and probably will set up their own investigations without republicans stopping it.
> 
> Bad choice. At least with the commission it was bipartisan. Now, republicans will have little if any say in the investigations.
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans Block Jan. 6 Riot Commission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is a commission to investigate the Jan. 6 Riot "_good legislation that our nation needs so badly_"? Have the pertinent *law enforcement agencies* STOPPED investigating it or something? If not, why do the Congress Critters need to waste their time & OUR MONEY investigating it? Don't they have better things to do?
> 
> Let law enforcement do its job and refrain from politicizing this mess, we don't need another "Congressional Commission" aka GRANDSTANDING EXERCISE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of saying you don't want to politicize an instance where the former US president didn't want to accept election results to the point that he asked his supporters to stop the certification of that election is kind of disingenuous. This is NOT just a law enforcement issue. This is an inherently political issue too.
> 
> The political question is way more important IMO. How do you have a representative Democracy when one party of a binary election can simply say, "I lost legally so I feel within my rights to use extralegal means to remain in power?"
> 
> Even if it wouldn't be something that is strictly illegal, investigating the question and be forced to reckon with the answer is probably one of the most important things you can do.
> 
> The whole problem is I suspect, that having to reckon with that answer is something the GOP doesn't want to do because it would force them to take a position instead of straddling the fence in order to keep their caucus together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it “inherently a political issue” ? What Donny is accused of doing on Jan.6 (inciting a riot/insurrection) is a CRIME right?
> 
> We’ve already dealt with the political side of the equation in the manner mandated by the U.S.Constitution for a sitting President (impeachment) if there are further actions necessary they fall SOLELY in the realm of LAW ENFORCEMENT (principally the Justice Department).
> 
> What the Democrats are attempting to do is insert themselves into the realm of Law Enforcement, which from my perspective is likely because:
> 1. They want to use that heinous incident as a GRANDSTANDING exercise
> 2. They want to perform a de facto extension of the IMPEACHMENT PROCESS
> 
> The more this gets politicized the more likely the hands of LAW ENFORCEMENT will get restrained from seeing Justice Served.
> 
> The FBI is FAR more capable of investigating this than Congress Critters ever have been or ever will be, that is as long as politicians leave them alone and let them do their job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice spin.  In short, however, you might as well make a claim that trump is innocent and the event on January 6th last was just any other day.  Let's see how this plays out during the next 19 months.
> 
> You can fool ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be perfectly honest, from what I saw from the publicly available video evidence, I think Donny is GUILTY, however I know of one sure way to make sure that he’s NEVER held accountable for it and that is to let the party before country Congress Critters to politicize this even more than it already has been by enpaneling yet another “Congressional Commission”, they just make it harder for LAW ENFORCEMENT to investigate and prosecute the case.
> 
> Despite all of the partisan attacks on the FBI, it still has WAY more credibility than Congress Critters with the majority of Americans.
> 
> Did you learn nothing from the way the Hillary Clinton “illegal server” investigation unfolded after our Boys & Girls in Congress got a hold of it? How did that work out with respect to the way the FBI was backed into a corner with respect to handling the case?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that's needed to keep Trump out of office is to keep Democrats to win control of Congress in the 2024 election.
Click to expand...

.. yeah and Democrat partisans are doing everything they possibly can to ensure that Republicans win back control of Congress in 2024, did you folks learn nothing from 2010? Apparently not because from what I can see Crime Family-D is making all the same mistakes.

“_The Definition of Insanity: Doing the same things over and over again and expecting different results”_ — *Albert Einstein*


----------



## Alexandre Fedorovski

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> odanny said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think voters will forget this. At least a majority of us. We know who the enemy of democracy is.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean, you support government run thought police?
Click to expand...

No. It is a very certain part of the ethnic group.


----------



## strollingbones

truth withstands all questions...why so afraid of the truth?


----------



## Orangecat

DrLove said:


> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards


You're such a child. The rules exist for a reason.


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No worries. Democrats tried to hold a bipartisan joint investigation. Now it will have to be partisan investigations held independently in each chamber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bipartisan? Who are you kidding? Bicommunist is more like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck off, nut, until you learn what bipartisan means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck off troll. There should have been a bipartisan investigation of fraud and Jan. 6th never would have happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The states already did that, Fruitcake. Then they certified their slates. In turn, certified by the Congress which included several objections.
Click to expand...

They were offered the chance to do what they did in the late 1800's. 40% of voters had viable questions, 7 states symbolically picked alternative electors, one state PA. wrote Pence and asked him not to certify their electors and Congress did nothing but vote it down and prove their complicity in the theft of the election. Period Assflap.


----------



## DrLove

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No worries. Democrats tried to hold a bipartisan joint investigation. Now it will have to be partisan investigations held independently in each chamber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bipartisan? Who are you kidding? Bicommunist is more like it.
Click to expand...

So a 3/3 or 2/2 panel with well respected people out of government no worky for Lasty?
Hell, you’d have likely loved one with all loons like Matt, Marge, Boebert, Gohmert, RonAnon & Baby Gaetz huh? 
Done in less than a day!


----------



## Lastamender

strollingbones said:


> truth withstands all questions...why so afraid of the truth?


Does that go for the people trying to stop the audits too?


----------



## Lastamender

DrLove said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No worries. Democrats tried to hold a bipartisan joint investigation. Now it will have to be partisan investigations held independently in each chamber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bipartisan? Who are you kidding? Bicommunist is more like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a 3/3 or 2/2 panel with well respected people out of government no worky for Lasty?
> Hell, you’d have likely loved one with all loons like Matt, Marge, Boebert, Gohmert, RonAnon & Baby Gaetz huh?
> Done in less than a day!
Click to expand...

There are no well respected people in our government.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wild Bill Kelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was going to be another Leftist goat fuck, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Bill, you just sit back, relax, and enjoy the show!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's hilarious watching the Democrats fuck the dog, Doc...lol
Click to expand...

Isnt it though Bill?  the paid democrat  trolls on here like donald and dr love hate reality that thousands of Americans are fleeing the democrat party left and right. Gracie a  long time dem going all the way back to the days oF JFK,she voted for Obama the first time but after he lied to the people that he would reverse all the dreconian policys of warmonger Bush only EXPANDING them,she has left the democrat party and especially after this last election,she wants nothing to do with the democrat party anymore. there are thousands of Americans around the country just like Gracie and the paid trolls on here HATE that reality.


----------



## NightFox

Rye Catcher said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bernhard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bernhard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The republicans filibustered the bill. So there wasn't 60 votes to advance the legislation.
> 
> The republicans succeeded in killing the legislation just like they do with all good legislation our nation needs so badly.
> 
> Most Americans know why the republicans don't want an investigation into their attack on our capitol last January.
> 
> This won't stop the investigations. All it does is prevent a bipartisan investigation.
> 
> Now, the democrats can and probably will set up their own investigations without republicans stopping it.
> 
> Bad choice. At least with the commission it was bipartisan. Now, republicans will have little if any say in the investigations.
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans Block Jan. 6 Riot Commission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is a commission to investigate the Jan. 6 Riot "_good legislation that our nation needs so badly_"? Have the pertinent *law enforcement agencies* STOPPED investigating it or something? If not, why do the Congress Critters need to waste their time & OUR MONEY investigating it? Don't they have better things to do?
> 
> Let law enforcement do its job and refrain from politicizing this mess, we don't need another "Congressional Commission" aka GRANDSTANDING EXERCISE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of saying you don't want to politicize an instance where the former US president didn't want to accept election results to the point that he asked his supporters to stop the certification of that election is kind of disingenuous. This is NOT just a law enforcement issue. This is an inherently political issue too.
> 
> The political question is way more important IMO. How do you have a representative Democracy when one party of a binary election can simply say, "I lost legally so I feel within my rights to use extralegal means to remain in power?"
> 
> Even if it wouldn't be something that is strictly illegal, investigating the question and be forced to reckon with the answer is probably one of the most important things you can do.
> 
> The whole problem is I suspect, that having to reckon with that answer is something the GOP doesn't want to do because it would force them to take a position instead of straddling the fence in order to keep their caucus together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's certainly safe to say that the future of American freedom and democracy is still at grave danger -- until the Republicans finally acknowledge what Trump did, openly distance themselves from him and condemn him.
> 
> Until this happens, there is still the risk of an anti-constitutional, anti-freedom and democracy party winning the next election and turning America into a dictatorship, so that 200 years of freedom and constitutional rule will appear like a historical exception.
> 
> America will then become just one more of these American banana republics where the military or some right-wing insurgents putsch themselves to power and establish a half-assed nationalistic dictatorship.
> 
> Christians know that there is a clear rule: There can be no forgiveness without remorse. Likewise, the Republicans cannot be forgiven what they attempted to do on January 6th, unless they stop sinning against freedom and democracy and put Trump on trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 494657
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, it's not hyperbole.
> 
> It's exactly what happened. The entire world can see it for what it is. That so many Americans still cannot, is very naive, but perhaps not surprising, considering you never had such a threat to your freedom.
> 
> But hey, take this advice from a German for what it's worth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's massive hyperbole and projection...Like the rest of your  moonbat crew, you're totally hysterical to go with completely lacking of any introspection whatsoever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing this very odd dude seems to post are personal attacks.  Can anyone prove to disprove this claim?
Click to expand...

It’s a subjective question but if you don’t like his posts don’t read or respond to them.

Personally I think Oddball comes up with some witty stuff which makes me laugh and thats is ALWAYS appreciated!   

“_Laughter is the spice of life”_


----------



## Turtlesoup

Votto said:


> I still want to know who killed JFK.
> 
> We need some closure here people!
> 
> I know, we will give Mueller $30 million to find out who killed JFK.
> 
> What could possibly go wrong?


Russians/mob/his dirty family/opec and bankers..so many choices.   

the mob silenced the only true witness------which is quit telling.    Why would the mob in bed with the Kennedys silence the patsy or shooter of Kennedy...


----------



## Orangecat

odanny said:


> We know who the enemy of democracy is.


And you voted for biden/harris regardless.


----------



## DrLove

Dana7360 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No keep the filibuster. If the filibuster is removed and the republicans get control of our government again, there will be nothing to stop their irresponsible economic policies and their irresponsible, hateful and discriminatory social policy.
> 
> Look what has happened with the courts since the filibuster was removed on federal judges. The filibuster brought at least some balance and moderation to appointees. Without it, we got a Supreme Court and federal courts full of right wing crazy people.
> 
> The answer is to vote. Over come all the obstacles that the republicans put in place for voting and vote every single one of them out of office.
> 
> Then set to the big job of cleaning up the huge mess they made.
> 
> People with their economic and social policies don't belong in our government.
Click to expand...


I get that Dana. But history is on the side of Rs in midterms.
Gotta get everything done (that the American people WANT) before then!


----------



## August West

Floyd61 said:


> The "insurrection" getting this much attention is an insult to BLM and Antifa


Simple minds easily stray from the topic.


----------



## Orangecat

Donald H said:


> The D's just need to time the court cases and convictions for just before the next election.


Manipulating the justice system for political reasons isn't a virtue, dumbass.


----------



## DrLove

Godboy said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why on earth would you need a commission for this anyway? Hell, your last democrat commission lied and fabricated evidence to make people think our president worked for Putin.
Click to expand...


Why did you need 10 Ben Ghazi investigations which found bupkis?
Did Hillary try to hang Biden or something?


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

strollingbones said:


> truth withstands all questions...why so afraid of the truth?


The Democrats will invent lies.


----------



## BlackSand

DrLove said:


> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


.

In 2020, Democrats used the Filibuster Rule you are bitching about 327 times ... The Republicans used it once.
Too little, too late for your sorry ass ... No need to cry about it now.

.​


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Orangecat said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> You're such a child. The rules exist for a reason.
Click to expand...

those first four words you posted is the UNDERSTATEMENT of the year.  

The Democrats will invent lies.

ALSO the understatement of the year Bill.well said,


----------



## NightFox

strollingbones said:


> truth withstands all questions...why so afraid of the truth?


TRUTH? From CONGRESS? Surely you jest.

When was the last time that happened? 1789 ? And even then I’m pretty sure it was an accident.


----------



## Godboy

DrLove said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why on earth would you need a commission for this anyway? Hell, your last democrat commission lied and fabricated evidence to make people think our president worked for Putin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did you need 10 Ben Ghazi investigations which found bupkis?
> Did Hillary try to hang Biden or something?
Click to expand...

Hillary didnt send them help, thats why. Also, at no point did they fabricate evidence like democrats did against Trump.


----------



## Godboy

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> truth withstands all questions...why so afraid of the truth?
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats will invent lies.
Click to expand...

Yep, just like their last commission did. They tried send the President to prison based on lies.


----------



## Rye Catcher

Oddball said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still want to know who killed JFK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was Sirhan Sirhan!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On the grassy knoll, while Osama bin Laden was taking pilot training  from Amelia Erhart!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot-gram ^^^; Varity typical of Odd Dude:   he's not a Democrat, he's not a Republican, he's not a Libertarian, or Green.  He has proved to be a No Nothing curmudgeon with a desperate need for attention.  In short, one very sick puppy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^
> Too much of a fucking dullard to recognize that he and his loonytoons crew are being mocked into the ground, as you should be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sad fact is, I didn't mock you, what I posted is factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read for comprehension much?...You really are a dumbfuck, aren't you?
Click to expand...

 Another personal attack lacking any substance, that being no evidence to prove your claim.   The use of "dumbfuck" isn't a rebuttal, it's from the gutter, not from someone with a high education or a mature person.


----------



## DrLove

Oddball said:


> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe Schumer knew he didn't have the votes in the first place, and only brought it to the floor to get deranged moonbats like you to shit chickens for a few days.
> 
> Looks like its working.
> 
> 
> 
> There's no doubt Shumer knew he didn't have the votes! Gee he's stupid for trying!
> 
> You are so far gone that you're not able to even consider the outcome of this fuck up by the R's. And it's delightful to see you stumble along with your spamming, because you've been left with nothing else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not the one shitting myself over losing the vote, you are....And it was brought to the floor on purpose, as you already acknowledged.
> 
> We're too far away from the '22 election for this to be remembered...The intent is clear...Congrats on being such an easily manipulated tool.
Click to expand...


Dude, you’re in for a thrill ride the likes of which you’ve never seen ..
But stay stoopid!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

BlackSand said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> In 2020, Democrats used the Filibuster Rule you are bitching about 327 times ... The Republicans used it once.
> Too little, too late for your sorry ass ... No need to cry about it now.
> 
> .​
Click to expand...

Democrat trolls like Dr Love and Donald expose what hypocrite shills they are. last year the democrats were up in arms screaming about dominion voting how it stole votes from them,NOW that the shoe is on the other foot that they stole votes away from Trump and gave them to Biden,all of a sudden they have the fucked up logic the machines were right then but somehow are wrong now, these democrat trolls are on drugs,such fucking hypocricy the lies they come up with that this was a fair election with no vote fraud.  talk about a desperate hail mary they are throwing.


----------



## Donald H

Faun said:


> All that's needed to keep Trump out of office is to keep Democrats to win control of Congress in the 2024 election.


From a Canadian's POV, I see it as a situation in which Trump must be prevented from regaining the presidency. This will be a mutually agreed position of all of America's security agencies. It's just too unthinkable to contemplate the damage he could do if he regains power.

For that reason, all options are on the table to stop him! 

This has called for Biden to begin to compromise on his planned agenda in order to maintain popularity of his D party. Biden will be following directions from responsible Americans who fully understand America's precarious position. He must know that America's future is on very shaky ground with the fascist threat, even if it's not with Trump leading it.

If necessary, government will deal with Trump even if it calls for the Kennedy solution!

The China threat to America's superiority can't be ignored for much longer, just for the sake of domestic division in America. America must find it's way back to sanity and start to pull together.
This certainly calls for the elimination of the Trump problem.


----------



## DrLove

Godboy said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why on earth would you need a commission for this anyway? Hell, your last democrat commission lied and fabricated evidence to make people think our president worked for Putin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did you need 10 Ben Ghazi investigations which found bupkis?
> Did Hillary try to hang Biden or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hillary didnt send them help, thats why. Also, at no point did they fabricate evidence like democrats did against Trump.
Click to expand...


Remind me of when Dear Leader called off his riot or called in the National Guard 
Wait never mind, he didn’t - Too busy watching on TeeVee FOR 3 hours.
IDIOT


----------



## Rye Catcher

Oddball said:


> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's face this fact:  The 21st iteration of the Republican Party has become the RINO.  The values and principles going back to IKE [see:  Republican Party Platform of 1956 | The American Presidency Project] have devolved into a party rejecting the first principle in the link above:
> 
> *"Our Government was created by the people for all the people, and it must serve no less a purpose."*​​Further more in the same link:
> 
> *"Our great President Dwight D. Eisenhower has counseled us further: "In all those things which deal with people, be liberal, be human. In all those things which deal with people's money, or their economy, or their form of government, be conservative."*​
> _*"While jealously guarding the free institutions and preserving the principles upon which our Republic was founded and has flourished, the purpose of the Republican Party is to establish and maintain a peaceful world and build at home a dynamic prosperity in which every citizen fairly shares.*_​​*"We shall ever build anew, that our children and their children, without distinction because of race, creed or color, may know the blessings of our free land."*​​This 21st century Republican Party is not conservative by any means, it is radical and rejects overtly by their words and deeds (meaning McConnell & trump specifically, and those elected members of Congress who put their job first and foremost) a rejection of the words in bold above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know, most of the time I semi-comprehend McTurtle’s political plays.
> Not this one - Just flat out box-o-rocks stoopid.
> 
> View attachment 494645
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only explanation is that he was manipulated into his position by stupid people down the ladder. McConnell will have realized that his party was being conned.
> 
> Or.................... Could McConnell have been a willing part of the con?
> 
> This can only serve McConnell's goal of being able to deal with the Trump problem. He's blown his cover too many times on what he thinks of Trump, but he was hijacked into having to pretend to be Trump's friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or maybe Schumer knew he didn't have the votes in the first place, and only brought it to the floor to get deranged moonbats like you to shit chickens for a few days.
> 
> Looks like its working.
Click to expand...


I wonder, Odd Dude, if you wear a dress on days you post as PoliticalChic?  It seems the genre used to attack the messengers by attacking their intelligence is common to both of you, or to you when in drag.


----------



## Lastamender

Donald H said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> All that's needed to keep Trump out of office is to keep Democrats to win control of Congress in the 2024 election.
> 
> 
> 
> From a Canadian's POV, I see it as a situation in which Trump must be prevented from regaining the presidency. This will be a mutually agreed position of all of America's security agencies. It's just too unthinkable to contemplate the damage he could do if he regains power.
> 
> For that reason, all options are on the table to stop him!
> 
> This has called for Biden to begin to compromise on his planned agenda in order to maintain popularity of his D party. Biden will be following directions from responsible Americans who fully understand America's precarious position. He must know that America's future is on very shaky ground with the fascist threat, even if it's not with Trump leading it.
> 
> If necessary, government will deal with Trump even if it calls for the Kennedy solution!
> 
> The China threat to America's superiority can't be ignored for much longer, just for the sake of domestic division in America. America must find it's way back to sanity and start to pull together.
> This certainly calls for the elimination of the Trump problem.
Click to expand...




> *From a Canadian's POV,*


No reason to read anymore after that. Quite a time saver, thanks.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

NightFox said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> truth withstands all questions...why so afraid of the truth?
> 
> 
> 
> TRUTH? From CONGRESS? Surely you jest.
> 
> When was the last time that happened? 1789 ? And even then I’m pretty sure it was an accident.
Click to expand...

 best damn post on this thread,truth from congress? yeah that is so correct,the only time that ever happened was way back in that year 1789 when it was actually not corrupt.


----------



## Dana7360

Donald H said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> The event is being investigated by the Justice Dept. and there`s not a thing that the GQP can do to stop it. Enjoy your high-fives and spiking the ball while you can.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet not a single person of the dozens hauled in has been charged with more than a petty misdemeanor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you know they will be don't you hon!
Click to expand...



The person you replied to lied.

Many of the people arrested thus far face felony charges.


----------



## DrLove

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's more political value in it for the D's to have it blocked.
> 
> Unfortunately for the R's, they talked themselves into taking a position that's going to cost them support and haunt them for long time to come.
> 
> Too fkng obvious!
> 
> The D's can have their own commission now for as long as it pleases them to keep it up, keep it up.
> 
> This has got to be an outstanding example of American stupidity on the part of the R's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Joe Scarborough predicts the same and he’s politically pretty damn astute.
> 
> D’s gave them everything they wanted. Happens every damn time of late. No reason to bargain with them on infrastructure either.
> 
> Same deal will happen again. These are not honest brokers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The D's couldn't lose on this thing, but the outcome gave them a bigger win than the opposite result.
> 
> And too, this gives the D's added energy on their ambitions of dumping the filibuster, by putting egg all over Manchin's face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Joe has about had it with this bunch. He may be about ready to give up his bipartisan schtick and nuke the filibuster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why, so he can kiss his seat goodbye?
Click to expand...


Well Billy, what is IS. You can either grow a fucking backbone, or kill your party that was.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Lastamender said:


> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> All that's needed to keep Trump out of office is to keep Democrats to win control of Congress in the 2024 election.
> 
> 
> 
> From a Canadian's POV, I see it as a situation in which Trump must be prevented from regaining the presidency. This will be a mutually agreed position of all of America's security agencies. It's just too unthinkable to contemplate the damage he could do if he regains power.
> 
> For that reason, all options are on the table to stop him!
> 
> This has called for Biden to begin to compromise on his planned agenda in order to maintain popularity of his D party. Biden will be following directions from responsible Americans who fully understand America's precarious position. He must know that America's future is on very shaky ground with the fascist threat, even if it's not with Trump leading it.
> 
> If necessary, government will deal with Trump even if it calls for the Kennedy solution!
> 
> The China threat to America's superiority can't be ignored for much longer, just for the sake of domestic division in America. America must find it's way back to sanity and start to pull together.
> This certainly calls for the elimination of the Trump problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *From a Canadian's POV,*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No reason to read anymore after that. Quite a time saver, thanks.
Click to expand...

sockpuppet shill  Doanlds posts never give you a reason to read them.


----------



## DrLove

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wild Bill Kelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was going to be another Leftist goat fuck, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Bill, you just sit back, relax, and enjoy the show!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's hilarious watching the Democrats fuck the dog, Doc...lol
Click to expand...

The term is “screw the pooch” And for the love of God, stop doing that to yours!


----------



## Orangecat

Rye Catcher said:


> The use of "dumbfuck" isn't a rebuttal, it's from the gutter, not from someone with a high education or a mature person.


Actually, it's an accurate description of you and the other libtards infesting the dialog here. Own it, kid.


----------



## NightFox

DrLove said:


> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards


Doc, have you forgotten what happened the last time the Democrats went after the filibuster? Allow me to refresh your memory, Senate Democrats led by Harry Reid nuked the filibuster regarding Presidential and Judicial Nominees THEN Republicans used that as a precedent to bust it for SCOTUS nominees.

How’d that work out for your team? You looking for a repeat the next time Crime Family-R is in charge? Or do you just have an aversion to learning the lessons history wants to teach you.


----------



## Donald H

LA RAM FAN said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .​
> 
> 
> 
> Democrat trolls like Dr Love and Donald expose what hypocrite shills they are. last year the democrats were up in arms screaming about dominion voting how it stole votes from them,NOW that the shoe is on the other foot that they stole votes away from Trump and gave them to Biden,all of a sudden they have the fucked up logic the machines were right then but somehow are wrong now, these democrat trolls are on dregs,such fucking hypocricy the lies they come up with that this was a fair election with no votre fraud.
Click to expand...


What a curious piece of work you have become! What's to debate with you when you can't even express with clear meaning, what you'r trying to say??

D or R or whatever you are, you are undoubtedly the dumbest fukking wanker on this board!


----------



## B. Kidd

Mac1958 said:


> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They'll continue to whitewash it, but they're the only ones buying into this stuff.
> 
> Ten Benghazi investigations are fine, but an attack that had them barricaded for their lives was no big deal.
> 
> This is the Republican Party now.  These are not outliers.  The party is fully behind this madness.
> 
> 
> 
> The R party has hogtied itself to making the claim that it was only a peaceful visit to the Capitol. That won't work!
> And now they have effectively stuffed gags in the mouths of their champions who would have been able to argue their case to the joint commission.
> 
> Huge tactical fuck up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so, but I'm not assuming anything.
> 
> If these ignorant, misguided, dishonest people see electoral wins, then that's where this country is.  That's the scary part.
Click to expand...


The only scary part is that we have too many anti-American dotards that think like you!


----------



## Orangecat

Rye Catcher said:


> I wonder, Odd Dude, if you wear a dress on days you post as PoliticalChic?


Do you often find yourself wondering about men in dresses?


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

DrLove said:


> Wild Bill Kelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wild Bill Kelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was going to be another Leftist goat fuck, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Bill, you just sit back, relax, and enjoy the show!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's hilarious watching the Democrats fuck the dog, Doc...lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The term is “screw the pooch” And for the love of God, stop doing that to yours!
Click to expand...

You realize it's the same thing.  Right?...lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Godboy said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why on earth would you need a commission for this anyway? Hell, your last democrat commission lied and fabricated evidence to make people think our president worked for Putin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did you need 10 Ben Ghazi investigations which found bupkis?
> Did Hillary try to hang Biden or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hillary didnt send them help, thats why. Also, at no point did they fabricate evidence like democrats did against Trump.
Click to expand...


you hurt the trolls feelings,,he got so angry over that truth you spoke  he neg repped you and is crying now over that truth,the truth hurts.


----------



## Dana7360

Donald H said:


> Patty Murray didn't vote for it??
> 
> Her and Shumer must have discussed that move thoroughly beforehand. There's absolutely no way she would do that if there was a chance of it passing.
> 
> This time the con job on the R's is complete!




She wasn't there to vote for it.

I'm sure if she had been in DC she would have voted for it.


----------



## DrLove

NightFox said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> Doc, have you forgotten what happened the last time the Democrats went after the filibuster? Allow me to refresh your memory, Senate Democrats led by Harry Reid nuked the filibuster regarding Presidential and Judicial Nominees THEN Republicans used that as a precedent to bust it for SCOTUS nominees.
> 
> How’d that work out for your team? You looking for a repeat the next time Crime Family-R is in charge? Or do you just have an aversion to learning the lessons history wants to teach you.
Click to expand...


Yes Fox I am familiar. Time for Ds to play Trumpian-style hardball.
I’m an Indy, but Ds are too damn nice.
That changes NOW!!


----------



## Faun

NightFox said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The republicans filibustered the bill. So there wasn't 60 votes to advance the legislation.
> 
> The republicans succeeded in killing the legislation just like they do with all good legislation our nation needs so badly.
> 
> Most Americans know why the republicans don't want an investigation into their attack on our capitol last January.
> 
> This won't stop the investigations. All it does is prevent a bipartisan investigation.
> 
> Now, the democrats can and probably will set up their own investigations without republicans stopping it.
> 
> Bad choice. At least with the commission it was bipartisan. Now, republicans will have little if any say in the investigations.
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans Block Jan. 6 Riot Commission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is a commission to investigate the Jan. 6 Riot "_good legislation that our nation needs so badly_"? Have the pertinent *law enforcement agencies* STOPPED investigating it or something? If not, why do the Congress Critters need to waste their time & OUR MONEY investigating it? Don't they have better things to do?
> 
> Let law enforcement do its job and refrain from politicizing this mess, we don't need another "Congressional Commission" aka GRANDSTANDING EXERCISE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of saying you don't want to politicize an instance where the former US president didn't want to accept election results to the point that he asked his supporters to stop the certification of that election is kind of disingenuous. This is NOT just a law enforcement issue. This is an inherently political issue too.
> 
> The political question is way more important IMO. How do you have a representative Democracy when one party of a binary election can simply say, "I lost legally so I feel within my rights to use extralegal means to remain in power?"
> 
> Even if it wouldn't be something that is strictly illegal, investigating the question and be forced to reckon with the answer is probably one of the most important things you can do.
> 
> The whole problem is I suspect, that having to reckon with that answer is something the GOP doesn't want to do because it would force them to take a position instead of straddling the fence in order to keep their caucus together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it “inherently a political issue” ? What Donny is accused of doing on Jan.6 (inciting a riot/insurrection) is a CRIME right?
> 
> We’ve already dealt with the political side of the equation in the manner mandated by the U.S.Constitution for a sitting President (impeachment) if there are further actions necessary they fall SOLELY in the realm of LAW ENFORCEMENT (principally the Justice Department).
> 
> What the Democrats are attempting to do is insert themselves into the realm of Law Enforcement, which from my perspective is likely because:
> 1. They want to use that heinous incident as a GRANDSTANDING exercise
> 2. They want to perform a de facto extension of the IMPEACHMENT PROCESS
> 
> The more this gets politicized the more likely the hands of LAW ENFORCEMENT will get restrained from seeing Justice Served.
> 
> The FBI is FAR more capable of investigating this than Congress Critters ever have been or ever will be, that is as long as politicians leave them alone and let them do their job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice spin.  In short, however, you might as well make a claim that trump is innocent and the event on January 6th last was just any other day.  Let's see how this plays out during the next 19 months.
> 
> You can fool ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be perfectly honest, from what I saw from the publicly available video evidence, I think Donny is GUILTY, however I know of one sure way to make sure that he’s NEVER held accountable for it and that is to let the party before country Congress Critters to politicize this even more than it already has been by enpaneling yet another “Congressional Commission”, they just make it harder for LAW ENFORCEMENT to investigate and prosecute the case.
> 
> Despite all of the partisan attacks on the FBI, it still has WAY more credibility than Congress Critters with the majority of Americans.
> 
> Did you learn nothing from the way the Hillary Clinton “illegal server” investigation unfolded after our Boys & Girls in Congress got a hold of it? How did that work out with respect to the way the FBI was backed into a corner with respect to handling the case?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that's needed to keep Trump out of office is to keep Democrats to win control of Congress in the 2024 election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .. yeah and Democrat partisans are doing everything they possibly can to ensure that Republicans win back control of Congress in 2024, did you folks learn nothing from 2010? Apparently not because from what I can see Crime Family-D is making all the same mistakes.
> 
> “_The Definition of Insanity: Doing the same things over and over again and expecting different results”_ — *Albert Einstein*
Click to expand...

With so many on the right feeling utter hopelessness over our election process, I'm not too concerned about that.


----------



## Mac1958

B. Kidd said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They'll continue to whitewash it, but they're the only ones buying into this stuff.
> 
> Ten Benghazi investigations are fine, but an attack that had them barricaded for their lives was no big deal.
> 
> This is the Republican Party now.  These are not outliers.  The party is fully behind this madness.
> 
> 
> 
> The R party has hogtied itself to making the claim that it was only a peaceful visit to the Capitol. That won't work!
> And now they have effectively stuffed gags in the mouths of their champions who would have been able to argue their case to the joint commission.
> 
> Huge tactical fuck up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so, but I'm not assuming anything.
> 
> If these ignorant, misguided, dishonest people see electoral wins, then that's where this country is.  That's the scary part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only scary part is that we have too many anti-American dotards that think like you!
Click to expand...

WillHaftawaite , would this be considered "trolling"?


----------



## Godboy

DrLove said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why on earth would you need a commission for this anyway? Hell, your last democrat commission lied and fabricated evidence to make people think our president worked for Putin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did you need 10 Ben Ghazi investigations which found bupkis?
> Did Hillary try to hang Biden or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hillary didnt send them help, thats why. Also, at no point did they fabricate evidence like democrats did against Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remind me of when Dear Leader called off his riot or called in the National Guard
> Wait never mind, he didn’t - Too busy watching on TeeVee FOR 3 hours.
> IDIOT
Click to expand...

Why would you want them to call the National Guard? It was over almost instantly. Democrats got angry when Trump sent Feds to Portland, remember? Trump wanted to use the National Guard all fucking year but democrats said that was bad. Why the sudden change of heart?

This level of hypocrisy requires a tremendously low IQ. How stupid are you to hand me such an easy lay up?


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

DrLove said:


> Wild Bill Kelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's more political value in it for the D's to have it blocked.
> 
> Unfortunately for the R's, they talked themselves into taking a position that's going to cost them support and haunt them for long time to come.
> 
> Too fkng obvious!
> 
> The D's can have their own commission now for as long as it pleases them to keep it up, keep it up.
> 
> This has got to be an outstanding example of American stupidity on the part of the R's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Joe Scarborough predicts the same and he’s politically pretty damn astute.
> 
> D’s gave them everything they wanted. Happens every damn time of late. No reason to bargain with them on infrastructure either.
> 
> Same deal will happen again. These are not honest brokers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The D's couldn't lose on this thing, but the outcome gave them a bigger win than the opposite result.
> 
> And too, this gives the D's added energy on their ambitions of dumping the filibuster, by putting egg all over Manchin's face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Joe has about had it with this bunch. He may be about ready to give up his bipartisan schtick and nuke the filibuster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why, so he can kiss his seat goodbye?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Billy, what is IS. You can either grow a fucking backbone, or kill your party that was.
Click to expand...

Standing up to the Communist Democrats will grow the Republican party.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No worries. Democrats tried to hold a bipartisan joint investigation. Now it will have to be partisan investigations held independently in each chamber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bipartisan? Who are you kidding? Bicommunist is more like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck off, nut, until you learn what bipartisan means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck off troll. There should have been a bipartisan investigation of fraud and Jan. 6th never would have happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The states already did that, Fruitcake. Then they certified their slates. In turn, certified by the Congress which included several objections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were offered the chance to do what they did in the late 1800's. 40% of voters had viable questions, 7 states symbolically picked alternative electors, one state PA. wrote Pence and asked him not to certify their electors and Congress did nothing but vote it down and prove their complicity in the theft of the election. Period Assflap.
Click to expand...

Congress fulfilled exactly what the Constitution provides.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

B. Kidd said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They'll continue to whitewash it, but they're the only ones buying into this stuff.
> 
> Ten Benghazi investigations are fine, but an attack that had them barricaded for their lives was no big deal.
> 
> This is the Republican Party now.  These are not outliers.  The party is fully behind this madness.
> 
> 
> 
> The R party has hogtied itself to making the claim that it was only a peaceful visit to the Capitol. That won't work!
> And now they have effectively stuffed gags in the mouths of their champions who would have been able to argue their case to the joint commission.
> 
> Huge tactical fuck up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so, but I'm not assuming anything.
> 
> If these ignorant, misguided, dishonest people see electoral wins, then that's where this country is.  That's the scary part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only scary part is that we have too many anti-American dotards that think like you!
Click to expand...

 Donald is a sockpuppet troll from langley as are all the dem lovers on here,they are reserving themselves a spot in hell with their participation  in this coverup.


----------



## toobfreak

Rye Catcher said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sad fact is, I didn't mock you, what I posted is factual.
> 
> 
> 
> Read for comprehension much?...You really are a dumbfuck, aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another personal attack lacking any substance, that being no evidence to prove your claim.   The use of "dumbfuck" isn't a rebuttal, it's from the gutter, not from someone with a high education or a mature person.
Click to expand...



BRILLIANT.  Say the stupidest things, get called out on the rug for it, then try to fall back on the excuse that a mature person of high education wouldn't rebuttal like that, ie, attack the credibility of the rebuttal, yet apparently you can still say the stupidest things which PROVOKED the response in the first place with impunity!  

Shades of 1/6.  Will call that the Insurrectionist Defense.


----------



## Lastamender

Mac1958 said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They'll continue to whitewash it, but they're the only ones buying into this stuff.
> 
> Ten Benghazi investigations are fine, but an attack that had them barricaded for their lives was no big deal.
> 
> This is the Republican Party now.  These are not outliers.  The party is fully behind this madness.
> 
> 
> 
> The R party has hogtied itself to making the claim that it was only a peaceful visit to the Capitol. That won't work!
> And now they have effectively stuffed gags in the mouths of their champions who would have been able to argue their case to the joint commission.
> 
> Huge tactical fuck up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so, but I'm not assuming anything.
> 
> If these ignorant, misguided, dishonest people see electoral wins, then that's where this country is.  That's the scary part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only scary part is that we have too many anti-American dotards that think like you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WillHaftawaite , would this be considered "trolling"?
Click to expand...

Why ask, did the mean man upset you?


----------



## Mac1958

Lastamender said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They'll continue to whitewash it, but they're the only ones buying into this stuff.
> 
> Ten Benghazi investigations are fine, but an attack that had them barricaded for their lives was no big deal.
> 
> This is the Republican Party now.  These are not outliers.  The party is fully behind this madness.
> 
> 
> 
> The R party has hogtied itself to making the claim that it was only a peaceful visit to the Capitol. That won't work!
> And now they have effectively stuffed gags in the mouths of their champions who would have been able to argue their case to the joint commission.
> 
> Huge tactical fuck up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so, but I'm not assuming anything.
> 
> If these ignorant, misguided, dishonest people see electoral wins, then that's where this country is.  That's the scary part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only scary part is that we have too many anti-American dotards that think like you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WillHaftawaite , would this be considered "trolling"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why ask, did the mean man upset you?
Click to expand...

Oh yes, very much.


----------



## Faun

Godboy said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why on earth would you need a commission for this anyway? Hell, your last democrat commission lied and fabricated evidence to make people think our president worked for Putin.
Click to expand...

What Democrat commission was that??


----------



## B. Kidd

Mac1958 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They'll continue to whitewash it, but they're the only ones buying into this stuff.
> 
> Ten Benghazi investigations are fine, but an attack that had them barricaded for their lives was no big deal.
> 
> This is the Republican Party now.  These are not outliers.  The party is fully behind this madness.
> 
> 
> 
> The R party has hogtied itself to making the claim that it was only a peaceful visit to the Capitol. That won't work!
> And now they have effectively stuffed gags in the mouths of their champions who would have been able to argue their case to the joint commission.
> 
> Huge tactical fuck up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so, but I'm not assuming anything.
> 
> If these ignorant, misguided, dishonest people see electoral wins, then that's where this country is.  That's the scary part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only scary part is that we have too many anti-American dotards that think like you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WillHaftawaite , would this be considered "trolling"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why ask, did the mean man upset you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yes, very much.
Click to expand...


I can delete it myself if I gave you a headache.


----------



## NightFox

DrLove said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> Doc, have you forgotten what happened the last time the Democrats went after the filibuster? Allow me to refresh your memory, Senate Democrats led by Harry Reid nuked the filibuster regarding Presidential and Judicial Nominees THEN Republicans used that as a precedent to bust it for SCOTUS nominees.
> 
> How’d that work out for your team? You looking for a repeat the next time Crime Family-R is in charge? Or do you just have an aversion to learning the lessons history wants to teach you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes Fox I am familiar. Time for Ds to play Trumpian-style hardball.
> I’m an Indy, but Ds are too damn nice.
> That changes NOW!!
Click to expand...

That’s just SHORT TERM thinking and is a principal reason that our politics is so fucked up right now, nobody seems to consider the consequences beyond the next election.

The Senate filibuster is the last mechanism left that encourages ANY cooperation, you want to get rid of that so the Republicans can run roughshod the next time they put someone like Donny (or heaven forbid Donny himself) in the Oval Office?

Personally I don’t want either of the major crime families to have ZERO roadblocks to inflicting idiotic ideas and fanciful legislative experiments on the citizenry, we already had enough of that nonsense to last 50 life times.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wild Bill Kelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's more political value in it for the D's to have it blocked.
> 
> Unfortunately for the R's, they talked themselves into taking a position that's going to cost them support and haunt them for long time to come.
> 
> Too fkng obvious!
> 
> The D's can have their own commission now for as long as it pleases them to keep it up, keep it up.
> 
> This has got to be an outstanding example of American stupidity on the part of the R's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Joe Scarborough predicts the same and he’s politically pretty damn astute.
> 
> D’s gave them everything they wanted. Happens every damn time of late. No reason to bargain with them on infrastructure either.
> 
> Same deal will happen again. These are not honest brokers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The D's couldn't lose on this thing, but the outcome gave them a bigger win than the opposite result.
> 
> And too, this gives the D's added energy on their ambitions of dumping the filibuster, by putting egg all over Manchin's face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Joe has about had it with this bunch. He may be about ready to give up his bipartisan schtick and nuke the filibuster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why, so he can kiss his seat goodbye?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Billy, what is IS. You can either grow a fucking backbone, or kill your party that was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standing up to the Communist Democrats will grow the Republican party.
Click to expand...


well even though the republicans have not fully been infiltrated by terrorists as the dems have,there are still too many bad apples in the GOP party in bed with them and biden like Bush,Romney,Murkowski,and Graham and many others that are global,ist GOPS and sense the GOP has a bad name attached to it because of corrupt people like them in the GOP over decades,the GOP party needs to be abolished as well and we need a new party the libertarian party started and the people representing it held accountable for their actions,something presidents have NEVER been.


----------



## Who_Me?

Oh those that voted against this will be documented in history as total imbeciles.  Party over democracy.  Once you divorce yourself from that orange tub of goo you will see clearly that your political career is over.


----------



## Godboy

Rye Catcher said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still want to know who killed JFK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was Sirhan Sirhan!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On the grassy knoll, while Osama bin Laden was taking pilot training  from Amelia Erhart!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot-gram ^^^; Varity typical of Odd Dude:   he's not a Democrat, he's not a Republican, he's not a Libertarian, or Green.  He has proved to be a No Nothing curmudgeon with a desperate need for attention.  In short, one very sick puppy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^
> Too much of a fucking dullard to recognize that he and his loonytoons crew are being mocked into the ground, as you should be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sad fact is, I didn't mock you, what I posted is factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read for comprehension much?...You really are a dumbfuck, aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another personal attack lacking any substance, that being no evidence to prove your claim.   The use of "dumbfuck" isn't a rebuttal, it's from the gutter, not from someone with a high education or a mature person.
Click to expand...

You were the first person to use insults in this discussion. Quit whining, hypocrite.


----------



## Godboy

Dana7360 said:


> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> The event is being investigated by the Justice Dept. and there`s not a thing that the GQP can do to stop it. Enjoy your high-fives and spiking the ball while you can.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet not a single person of the dozens hauled in has been charged with more than a petty misdemeanor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you know they will be don't you hon!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The person you replied to lied.
> 
> Many of the people arrested thus far face felony charges.
Click to expand...

No, almost everyone is getting misdemeanor charges.


----------



## BlackSand

DrLove said:


> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


 .

The longest Filibuster on record in the US Congress, is when the Democrats Filibustered the 1964 Civil Rights Act.

The individual record  ... On August the 28th, 1957, Democrat Senator Strom Thurmond, from South Carolina
Filibustered the Civil Rights Act of 1957 for more than 24 hours straight.

.​


----------



## Godboy

Who_Me? said:


> Oh those that voted against this will be documented in history as total imbeciles.  Party over democracy.  Once you divorce yourself from that orange tub of goo you will see clearly that your political career is over.


You wish. No one will ever remember that this even happened in a week, but i will do my best to remind you of this democrat failure.


----------



## NightFox

Faun said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The republicans filibustered the bill. So there wasn't 60 votes to advance the legislation.
> 
> The republicans succeeded in killing the legislation just like they do with all good legislation our nation needs so badly.
> 
> Most Americans know why the republicans don't want an investigation into their attack on our capitol last January.
> 
> This won't stop the investigations. All it does is prevent a bipartisan investigation.
> 
> Now, the democrats can and probably will set up their own investigations without republicans stopping it.
> 
> Bad choice. At least with the commission it was bipartisan. Now, republicans will have little if any say in the investigations.
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans Block Jan. 6 Riot Commission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is a commission to investigate the Jan. 6 Riot "_good legislation that our nation needs so badly_"? Have the pertinent *law enforcement agencies* STOPPED investigating it or something? If not, why do the Congress Critters need to waste their time & OUR MONEY investigating it? Don't they have better things to do?
> 
> Let law enforcement do its job and refrain from politicizing this mess, we don't need another "Congressional Commission" aka GRANDSTANDING EXERCISE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of saying you don't want to politicize an instance where the former US president didn't want to accept election results to the point that he asked his supporters to stop the certification of that election is kind of disingenuous. This is NOT just a law enforcement issue. This is an inherently political issue too.
> 
> The political question is way more important IMO. How do you have a representative Democracy when one party of a binary election can simply say, "I lost legally so I feel within my rights to use extralegal means to remain in power?"
> 
> Even if it wouldn't be something that is strictly illegal, investigating the question and be forced to reckon with the answer is probably one of the most important things you can do.
> 
> The whole problem is I suspect, that having to reckon with that answer is something the GOP doesn't want to do because it would force them to take a position instead of straddling the fence in order to keep their caucus together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it “inherently a political issue” ? What Donny is accused of doing on Jan.6 (inciting a riot/insurrection) is a CRIME right?
> 
> We’ve already dealt with the political side of the equation in the manner mandated by the U.S.Constitution for a sitting President (impeachment) if there are further actions necessary they fall SOLELY in the realm of LAW ENFORCEMENT (principally the Justice Department).
> 
> What the Democrats are attempting to do is insert themselves into the realm of Law Enforcement, which from my perspective is likely because:
> 1. They want to use that heinous incident as a GRANDSTANDING exercise
> 2. They want to perform a de facto extension of the IMPEACHMENT PROCESS
> 
> The more this gets politicized the more likely the hands of LAW ENFORCEMENT will get restrained from seeing Justice Served.
> 
> The FBI is FAR more capable of investigating this than Congress Critters ever have been or ever will be, that is as long as politicians leave them alone and let them do their job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice spin.  In short, however, you might as well make a claim that trump is innocent and the event on January 6th last was just any other day.  Let's see how this plays out during the next 19 months.
> 
> You can fool ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be perfectly honest, from what I saw from the publicly available video evidence, I think Donny is GUILTY, however I know of one sure way to make sure that he’s NEVER held accountable for it and that is to let the party before country Congress Critters to politicize this even more than it already has been by enpaneling yet another “Congressional Commission”, they just make it harder for LAW ENFORCEMENT to investigate and prosecute the case.
> 
> Despite all of the partisan attacks on the FBI, it still has WAY more credibility than Congress Critters with the majority of Americans.
> 
> Did you learn nothing from the way the Hillary Clinton “illegal server” investigation unfolded after our Boys & Girls in Congress got a hold of it? How did that work out with respect to the way the FBI was backed into a corner with respect to handling the case?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that's needed to keep Trump out of office is to keep Democrats to win control of Congress in the 2024 election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .. yeah and Democrat partisans are doing everything they possibly can to ensure that Republicans win back control of Congress in 2024, did you folks learn nothing from 2010? Apparently not because from what I can see Crime Family-D is making all the same mistakes.
> 
> “_The Definition of Insanity: Doing the same things over and over again and expecting different results”_ — *Albert Einstein*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With so many on the right feeling utter hopelessness over our election process, I'm not too concerned about that.
Click to expand...

Just like many of your fellow partisans were in 2010, 2014 and 2016, after the last time the Repubicrats we’re feeling “utter hopelessness” because the Democrats won power.

It’s that sort of smug attitude that keeps coming to bite the Democrats in the rear again and again.Also note that even though Biden won the Presidency convincely in 2020, the Congressional races were pretty close and the Republicans are in a better position with respect to Congressional Seats than they were in 2010.

You want to keep handing the Republicans gifts in our still CENTER RIGHT country, I’m sure they’ll happily accept them.


----------



## Faun

Donald H said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> All that's needed to keep Trump out of office is to keep Democrats to win control of Congress in the 2024 election.
> 
> 
> 
> From a Canadian's POV, I see it as a situation in which Trump must be prevented from regaining the presidency. This will be a mutually agreed position of all of America's security agencies. It's just too unthinkable to contemplate the damage he could do if he regains power.
> 
> For that reason, all options are on the table to stop him!
> 
> This has called for Biden to begin to compromise on his planned agenda in order to maintain popularity of his D party. Biden will be following directions from responsible Americans who fully understand America's precarious position. He must know that America's future is on very shaky ground with the fascist threat, even if it's not with Trump leading it.
> 
> If necessary, government will deal with Trump even if it calls for the Kennedy solution!
> 
> The China threat to America's superiority can't be ignored for much longer, just for the sake of domestic division in America. America must find it's way back to sanity and start to pull together.
> This certainly calls for the elimination of the Trump problem.
Click to expand...

We have the 14th Amendment to keep him out, but will need Democrats in control of Congress on 1.6.25 to enforce it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Godboy said:


> Wild Bill Kelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> truth withstands all questions...why so afraid of the truth?
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats will invent lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, just like their last commission did. They tried send the President to prison based on lies.
Click to expand...

that is all the proof in the world the donald is not corrupt and part of the the corrupt two party system we have same as JFK wasnt.If he was another Bush or Obama or Biden,the house and senate would not be trying to impeach a former president and be doing everything they can to try and put a president behind bars for the first time in mankind history.

the last thing the lamestream media would be doing is demonizing him if he was part of the corrupt  two party system. They  are doing the same thing to Trump they have done to carter the last four decades,demonize him because same as carter,they were both non warmongers. He is easily the most anti war president sense carter and the government and media hate him and want to destroy  him for that same as they have attacked carter unfairly all these decades unfarily calling him the worst president ever which sadly, so many brainwashed sheep in America have fallen for hook,line and sinker.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat.

Jets said:


> Nine Republican senators and two Democrats didn't vote on the January 6 commission.
> These are the 11 senators who didn't vote on the bill:
> 
> 
> Republican Sen. Marsha Blackburn of Tennessee
> Republican Sen. Roy Blunt of Missouri
> Republican Sen. Mike Braun of Indiana
> Republican Sen. Richard Burr of North Carolina
> Republican Sen. Jim Inhofe of Oklahoma
> Democratic Sen. Patty Murray of Washington
> Republican Sen. Mike Rounds of South Dakota
> Republican Sen. James Risch of Idaho
> Republican Sen. Richard Shelby of Alabama
> Democratic Sen. Kyrsten Sinema of Arizona
> Republican Sen. Pat Toomey of Pennsylvania
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These 11 Senators didn't vote on the January 6 commission
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans blocked a bill on Friday to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How convenient...


Are you gonna burn their house down?


----------



## Donald H

LA RAM FAN said:


> well even though the republicans have not fully been infiltrated by terrorists as the dems have,there are still too many bad apples in the GOP party in bed with them and biden like Bush,Romney,Murkowski,and Graham and many others that are global,ist GOPS and sense the GOP has a bad name attached to it because of corrupt people like them in the GOP over decades,the GOP party needs to be abolished as well and we need a new party the libertarian party started and the people representing it held accountable for their actions,something presidents have NEVER been.



The point is, you stupid wanker, you run everything into one long sentence and that destroys any meaning you were trying to get across. You can do better and you need to start to try. Trust me, nobody can understand your gibberish the way you write it.


----------



## Oddball

Dana7360 said:


> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> The event is being investigated by the Justice Dept. and there`s not a thing that the GQP can do to stop it. Enjoy your high-fives and spiking the ball while you can.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet not a single person of the dozens hauled in has been charged with more than a petty misdemeanor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you know they will be don't you hon!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The person you replied to lied.
> 
> Many of the people arrested thus far face felony charges.
Click to expand...


Name them.


----------



## B. Kidd

I held off on my next donation to the REPUBS until I saw what was going to come of this 1/6 Dimm proposed debacle.
I'll be gladly signing a check to them this weekend!!


----------



## Jets

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> Jets said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nine Republican senators and two Democrats didn't vote on the January 6 commission.
> These are the 11 senators who didn't vote on the bill:
> 
> 
> Republican Sen. Marsha Blackburn of Tennessee
> Republican Sen. Roy Blunt of Missouri
> Republican Sen. Mike Braun of Indiana
> Republican Sen. Richard Burr of North Carolina
> Republican Sen. Jim Inhofe of Oklahoma
> Democratic Sen. Patty Murray of Washington
> Republican Sen. Mike Rounds of South Dakota
> Republican Sen. James Risch of Idaho
> Republican Sen. Richard Shelby of Alabama
> Democratic Sen. Kyrsten Sinema of Arizona
> Republican Sen. Pat Toomey of Pennsylvania
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These 11 Senators didn't vote on the January 6 commission
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans blocked a bill on Friday to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How convenient...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you gonna burn their house down?
Click to expand...


Nah, I’m too cool to do that.


----------



## Faun

NightFox said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The republicans filibustered the bill. So there wasn't 60 votes to advance the legislation.
> 
> The republicans succeeded in killing the legislation just like they do with all good legislation our nation needs so badly.
> 
> Most Americans know why the republicans don't want an investigation into their attack on our capitol last January.
> 
> This won't stop the investigations. All it does is prevent a bipartisan investigation.
> 
> Now, the democrats can and probably will set up their own investigations without republicans stopping it.
> 
> Bad choice. At least with the commission it was bipartisan. Now, republicans will have little if any say in the investigations.
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans Block Jan. 6 Riot Commission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is a commission to investigate the Jan. 6 Riot "_good legislation that our nation needs so badly_"? Have the pertinent *law enforcement agencies* STOPPED investigating it or something? If not, why do the Congress Critters need to waste their time & OUR MONEY investigating it? Don't they have better things to do?
> 
> Let law enforcement do its job and refrain from politicizing this mess, we don't need another "Congressional Commission" aka GRANDSTANDING EXERCISE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of saying you don't want to politicize an instance where the former US president didn't want to accept election results to the point that he asked his supporters to stop the certification of that election is kind of disingenuous. This is NOT just a law enforcement issue. This is an inherently political issue too.
> 
> The political question is way more important IMO. How do you have a representative Democracy when one party of a binary election can simply say, "I lost legally so I feel within my rights to use extralegal means to remain in power?"
> 
> Even if it wouldn't be something that is strictly illegal, investigating the question and be forced to reckon with the answer is probably one of the most important things you can do.
> 
> The whole problem is I suspect, that having to reckon with that answer is something the GOP doesn't want to do because it would force them to take a position instead of straddling the fence in order to keep their caucus together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it “inherently a political issue” ? What Donny is accused of doing on Jan.6 (inciting a riot/insurrection) is a CRIME right?
> 
> We’ve already dealt with the political side of the equation in the manner mandated by the U.S.Constitution for a sitting President (impeachment) if there are further actions necessary they fall SOLELY in the realm of LAW ENFORCEMENT (principally the Justice Department).
> 
> What the Democrats are attempting to do is insert themselves into the realm of Law Enforcement, which from my perspective is likely because:
> 1. They want to use that heinous incident as a GRANDSTANDING exercise
> 2. They want to perform a de facto extension of the IMPEACHMENT PROCESS
> 
> The more this gets politicized the more likely the hands of LAW ENFORCEMENT will get restrained from seeing Justice Served.
> 
> The FBI is FAR more capable of investigating this than Congress Critters ever have been or ever will be, that is as long as politicians leave them alone and let them do their job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice spin.  In short, however, you might as well make a claim that trump is innocent and the event on January 6th last was just any other day.  Let's see how this plays out during the next 19 months.
> 
> You can fool ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be perfectly honest, from what I saw from the publicly available video evidence, I think Donny is GUILTY, however I know of one sure way to make sure that he’s NEVER held accountable for it and that is to let the party before country Congress Critters to politicize this even more than it already has been by enpaneling yet another “Congressional Commission”, they just make it harder for LAW ENFORCEMENT to investigate and prosecute the case.
> 
> Despite all of the partisan attacks on the FBI, it still has WAY more credibility than Congress Critters with the majority of Americans.
> 
> Did you learn nothing from the way the Hillary Clinton “illegal server” investigation unfolded after our Boys & Girls in Congress got a hold of it? How did that work out with respect to the way the FBI was backed into a corner with respect to handling the case?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that's needed to keep Trump out of office is to keep Democrats to win control of Congress in the 2024 election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .. yeah and Democrat partisans are doing everything they possibly can to ensure that Republicans win back control of Congress in 2024, did you folks learn nothing from 2010? Apparently not because from what I can see Crime Family-D is making all the same mistakes.
> 
> “_The Definition of Insanity: Doing the same things over and over again and expecting different results”_ — *Albert Einstein*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With so many on the right feeling utter hopelessness over our election process, I'm not too concerned about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like many of your fellow partisans were in 2010, 2014 and 2016, after the last time the Repubicrats we’re feeling “utter hopelessness” because the Democrats won power.
> 
> It’s that sort of smug attitude that keeps coming to bite the Democrats in the rear again and again.Also note that even though Biden won the Presidency convincely in 2020, the Congressional races were pretty close and the Republicans are in a better position with respect to Congressional Seats than they were in 2010.
> 
> You want to keep handing the Republicans gifts in our still CENTER RIGHT country, I’m sure they’ll happily accept them.
Click to expand...

Uh, no, nothing like that. None of those elections rendered the left with an utter sense of hopelessness over our election process.

That feeling is what cost Republicans the Senate this year. I don't see it abating any time soon.


----------



## Oddball

B. Kidd said:


> I held off on my next donation to the REPUBS until I saw what was going to come of this 1/6 Dimm proposed debacle.
> I'll be gladly signing a check to them this weekend!!


Too soon....Too many republicans voted in favor of that fan dance.

Don't be a sap.


----------



## NightFox

Faun said:


> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> All that's needed to keep Trump out of office is to keep Democrats to win control of Congress in the 2024 election.
> 
> 
> 
> From a Canadian's POV, I see it as a situation in which Trump must be prevented from regaining the presidency. This will be a mutually agreed position of all of America's security agencies. It's just too unthinkable to contemplate the damage he could do if he regains power.
> 
> For that reason, all options are on the table to stop him!
> 
> This has called for Biden to begin to compromise on his planned agenda in order to maintain popularity of his D party. Biden will be following directions from responsible Americans who fully understand America's precarious position. He must know that America's future is on very shaky ground with the fascist threat, even if it's not with Trump leading it.
> 
> If necessary, government will deal with Trump even if it calls for the Kennedy solution!
> 
> The China threat to America's superiority can't be ignored for much longer, just for the sake of domestic division in America. America must find it's way back to sanity and start to pull together.
> This certainly calls for the elimination of the Trump problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have the 14th Amendment to keep him out, but will need Democrats in control of Congress on 1.6.25 to enforce it.
Click to expand...

Ummm… yeah.

OH WAIT, remind me, what are the members of SCOTUS names again and who appointed them? I seem to recall something about a strict constructionist bent on the court or some such.

I will admit, you’re a GAMBLER.

“_Know when to hold ‘em, know when to fold ‘em, know when to walk away, know when to run, you *NEVER COUNT YOUR WINNINGS WHEN YOU’RE SITTING AT THE TABLE*” — _*Kenny Rogers*


----------



## Faun

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why on earth would you need a commission for this anyway? Hell, your last democrat commission lied and fabricated evidence to make people think our president worked for Putin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Democrat commission was that??
Click to expand...

_<crickets>_


----------



## B. Kidd

Oddball said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I held off on my next donation to the REPUBS until I saw what was going to come of this 1/6 Dimm proposed debacle.
> I'll be gladly signing a check to them this weekend!!
> 
> 
> 
> Too soon....Too many republicans voted in favor of that fan dance.
> 
> Don't be a sap.
Click to expand...


Still. My money. My choice.


----------



## Faun

NightFox said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> All that's needed to keep Trump out of office is to keep Democrats to win control of Congress in the 2024 election.
> 
> 
> 
> From a Canadian's POV, I see it as a situation in which Trump must be prevented from regaining the presidency. This will be a mutually agreed position of all of America's security agencies. It's just too unthinkable to contemplate the damage he could do if he regains power.
> 
> For that reason, all options are on the table to stop him!
> 
> This has called for Biden to begin to compromise on his planned agenda in order to maintain popularity of his D party. Biden will be following directions from responsible Americans who fully understand America's precarious position. He must know that America's future is on very shaky ground with the fascist threat, even if it's not with Trump leading it.
> 
> If necessary, government will deal with Trump even if it calls for the Kennedy solution!
> 
> The China threat to America's superiority can't be ignored for much longer, just for the sake of domestic division in America. America must find it's way back to sanity and start to pull together.
> This certainly calls for the elimination of the Trump problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have the 14th Amendment to keep him out, but will need Democrats in control of Congress on 1.6.25 to enforce it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ummm… yeah.
> 
> OH WAIT, remind me, what are the members of SCOTUS names again and who appointed them? I seem to recall something about a strict constructionist bent on the court or some such.
> 
> I will admit, you’re a GAMBLER.
> 
> “_Know when to hold ‘em, know when to fold ‘em, know when to walk away, know when to run, you *NEVER COUNT YOUR WINNINGS WHEN YOU’RE SITTING AT THE TABLE*” — _*Kenny Rogers*
Click to expand...

SCOTUS doesn't certify elections -- Congress does.


----------



## Oddball

DrLove said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe Schumer knew he didn't have the votes in the first place, and only brought it to the floor to get deranged moonbats like you to shit chickens for a few days.
> 
> Looks like its working.
> 
> 
> 
> There's no doubt Shumer knew he didn't have the votes! Gee he's stupid for trying!
> 
> You are so far gone that you're not able to even consider the outcome of this fuck up by the R's. And it's delightful to see you stumble along with your spamming, because you've been left with nothing else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not the one shitting myself over losing the vote, you are....And it was brought to the floor on purpose, as you already acknowledged.
> 
> We're too far away from the '22 election for this to be remembered...The intent is clear...Congrats on being such an easily manipulated tool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, you’re in for a thrill ride the likes of which you’ve never seen ..
> But stay stoopid!!
Click to expand...

Whatever....Only easily manipulated tools like you will remember this.


----------



## Rye Catcher

Who_Me? said:


> Oh those that voted against this will be documented in history as total imbeciles.  Party over democracy.  Once you divorce yourself from that orange tub of goo you will see clearly that your political career is over.



I hope so, the problem is the GOP promulgates BIG LIES over and over and accepts Conspiracy Stories are the truth; they're then echoed by the true believers that the election was stolen by the Democrats.


----------



## Godboy

Faun said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why on earth would you need a commission for this anyway? Hell, your last democrat commission lied and fabricated evidence to make people think our president worked for Putin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Democrat commission was that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _<crickets>_
Click to expand...

Im not going to explain obvious shit to you. Whatever your retarded game is, im not playing it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Oddball said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I held off on my next donation to the REPUBS until I saw what was going to come of this 1/6 Dimm proposed debacle.
> I'll be gladly signing a check to them this weekend!!
> 
> 
> 
> Too soon....Too many republicans voted in favor of that fan dance.
> 
> Don't be a sap.
Click to expand...

Indeed,while there ARE some good GOPS out there not part of the corrupt two party system such as Desantis and Noem,there are too many others out there like Bush,Graham and Romney in bed with the dems who voted for Biden so by all means,put your support behind Desantis but thats it,be careful of the other republicans out there.


----------



## Oddball

B. Kidd said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I held off on my next donation to the REPUBS until I saw what was going to come of this 1/6 Dimm proposed debacle.
> I'll be gladly signing a check to them this weekend!!
> 
> 
> 
> Too soon....Too many republicans voted in favor of that fan dance.
> 
> Don't be a sap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still. My money. My choice.
Click to expand...

Choose to put on a longshot at the horse track....Your odds for a payoff with the current crop of swampers running the party will be greatly higher.....Choosing and individual would be best.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why on earth would you need a commission for this anyway? Hell, your last democrat commission lied and fabricated evidence to make people think our president worked for Putin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Democrat commission was that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _<crickets>_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im not going to explain obvious shit to you. Whatever your retarded game is, im not playing it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rye Catcher

B. Kidd said:


> I held off on my next donation to the REPUBS until I saw what was going to come of this 1/6 Dimm proposed debacle.
> I'll be gladly signing a check to them this weekend!!



Does the money for the check come from a bank in Moscow?


----------



## Oddball

Rye Catcher said:


> Who_Me? said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh those that voted against this will be documented in history as total imbeciles.  Party over democracy.  Once you divorce yourself from that orange tub of goo you will see clearly that your political career is over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so, the problem is the GOP promulgates BIG LIES over and over and accepts Conspiracy Stories are the truth; they're then are echoed by the true believers that the election was stolen by the Democrats.
Click to expand...







						Self-Awareness | SkillsYouNeed
					

Self-awareness is a key component of emotional intelligence (EI), encompassing emotional awareness, accurate self-assessment and self-confidence.




					www.skillsyouneed.com


----------



## B. Kidd

Still, the Dimm's got headed off at the pass. Worth a donation to me, under the circumstances.


----------



## forkup

NightFox said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The republicans filibustered the bill. So there wasn't 60 votes to advance the legislation.
> 
> The republicans succeeded in killing the legislation just like they do with all good legislation our nation needs so badly.
> 
> Most Americans know why the republicans don't want an investigation into their attack on our capitol last January.
> 
> This won't stop the investigations. All it does is prevent a bipartisan investigation.
> 
> Now, the democrats can and probably will set up their own investigations without republicans stopping it.
> 
> Bad choice. At least with the commission it was bipartisan. Now, republicans will have little if any say in the investigations.
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans Block Jan. 6 Riot Commission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is a commission to investigate the Jan. 6 Riot "_good legislation that our nation needs so badly_"? Have the pertinent *law enforcement agencies* STOPPED investigating it or something? If not, why do the Congress Critters need to waste their time & OUR MONEY investigating it? Don't they have better things to do?
> 
> Let law enforcement do its job and refrain from politicizing this mess, we don't need another "Congressional Commission" aka GRANDSTANDING EXERCISE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of saying you don't want to politicize an instance where the former US president didn't want to accept election results to the point that he asked his supporters to stop the certification of that election is kind of disingenuous. This is NOT just a law enforcement issue. This is an inherently political issue too.
> 
> The political question is way more important IMO. How do you have a representative Democracy when one party of a binary election can simply say, "I lost legally so I feel within my rights to use extralegal means to remain in power?"
> 
> Even if it wouldn't be something that is strictly illegal, investigating the question and be forced to reckon with the answer is probably one of the most important things you can do.
> 
> The whole problem is I suspect, that having to reckon with that answer is something the GOP doesn't want to do because it would force them to take a position instead of straddling the fence in order to keep their caucus together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it “inherently a political issue” ? What Donny is accused of doing on Jan.6 (inciting a riot/insurrection) is a CRIME right?
> 
> We’ve already dealt with the political side of the equation in the manner mandated by the U.S.Constitution for a sitting President (impeachment) if there are further actions necessary they fall SOLELY in the realm of LAW ENFORCEMENT (principally the Justice Department).
> 
> What the Democrats are attempting to do is insert themselves into the realm of Law Enforcement, which from my perspective is likely because:
> 1. They want to use that heinous incident as a GRANDSTANDING exercise
> 2. They want to perform a de facto extension of the IMPEACHMENT PROCESS
> 
> The more this gets politicized the more likely the hands of LAW ENFORCEMENT will get restrained from seeing Justice Served.
> 
> The FBI is FAR more capable of investigating this than Congress Critters ever have been or ever will be, that is as long as politicians leave them alone and let them do their job.
Click to expand...

What "Donny" is accused of is trying to overturn the result of the election without any legal standing to do so. I'm not sure that's illegal. I am sure it goes against well over 200 years of (mostly) peaceful transition of power.

Impeachment didn't address that issue, in fact, the GOP's argument was focused on legalistic terms so they didn't have to address it poilitically. To close to Biden's inauguration was the justification to do so. Just like you are now trying to argue that there is no reason to do so because of the fact that Law Enforcement is doing so.

And again legal arguments are simply less important than political ones if we are talking about what it actually means to be a functioning Democracy.


----------



## Rye Catcher

Oddball said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who_Me? said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh those that voted against this will be documented in history as total imbeciles.  Party over democracy.  Once you divorce yourself from that orange tub of goo you will see clearly that your political career is over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so, the problem is the GOP promulgates BIG LIES over and over and accepts Conspiracy Stories are the truth; they're then are echoed by the true believers that the election was stolen by the Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Self-Awareness | SkillsYouNeed
> 
> 
> Self-awareness is a key component of emotional intelligence (EI), encompassing emotional awareness, accurate self-assessment and self-confidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skillsyouneed.com
Click to expand...


I see you are not in dress today.  What is odd, besides you, is that you and PoliticalChic are never seen together.


----------



## Dana7360

Donald H said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No worries. Democrats tried to hold a bipartisan joint investigation. Now it will have to be partisan investigations held independently in each chamber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes of course! But the D's had to take the step of making the offer. Now they can keep it all alive and drag it out until they're satisfied with the results.
> 
> The only thing really curious about the results is Patty Murray's no vote.
> 
> That had to be prearranged with Shumer, to send a message. It couldn't be anything else when Shumer knew he wouldn't win the vote. And there's no way that Patty is a renegade.
Click to expand...




Patty Murray did not vote no. 

Patty Murray was not in the senate to cast a vote.

There were 11 senators who didn't vote at all. Nine of those eleven were republicans. Two of them were democrats. One of those democrats who didn't vote at all was Patty Murray. She did not vote no.


----------



## Faun

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why on earth would you need a commission for this anyway? Hell, your last democrat commission lied and fabricated evidence to make people think our president worked for Putin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Democrat commission was that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _<crickets>_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im not going to explain obvious shit to you. Whatever your retarded game is, im not playing it.
Click to expand...

Then you're the retard because there was no Democrat commission to make anyone think Trump worked for Putin. That's the real reason you can't elucidate.


----------



## NightFox

Faun said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> All that's needed to keep Trump out of office is to keep Democrats to win control of Congress in the 2024 election.
> 
> 
> 
> From a Canadian's POV, I see it as a situation in which Trump must be prevented from regaining the presidency. This will be a mutually agreed position of all of America's security agencies. It's just too unthinkable to contemplate the damage he could do if he regains power.
> 
> For that reason, all options are on the table to stop him!
> 
> This has called for Biden to begin to compromise on his planned agenda in order to maintain popularity of his D party. Biden will be following directions from responsible Americans who fully understand America's precarious position. He must know that America's future is on very shaky ground with the fascist threat, even if it's not with Trump leading it.
> 
> If necessary, government will deal with Trump even if it calls for the Kennedy solution!
> 
> The China threat to America's superiority can't be ignored for much longer, just for the sake of domestic division in America. America must find it's way back to sanity and start to pull together.
> This certainly calls for the elimination of the Trump problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have the 14th Amendment to keep him out, but will need Democrats in control of Congress on 1.6.25 to enforce it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ummm… yeah.
> 
> OH WAIT, remind me, what are the members of SCOTUS names again and who appointed them? I seem to recall something about a strict constructionist bent on the court or some such.
> 
> I will admit, you’re a GAMBLER.
> 
> “_Know when to hold ‘em, know when to fold ‘em, know when to walk away, know when to run, you *NEVER COUNT YOUR WINNINGS WHEN YOU’RE SITTING AT THE TABLE*” — _*Kenny Rogers*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SCOTUS doesn't certify elections -- Congress does.
Click to expand...

Which branch has responsibility for interpreting CONSTITUTIONAL AMENDMENTS when, for example, a candidates eligibility for the Presidency is challenged based on the 14th AMENDMENT TO THE CONSTITUTION?

Come on now, you know better than this.


----------



## theHawk

DrLove said:


> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


.


----------



## Oddball

Rye Catcher said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who_Me? said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh those that voted against this will be documented in history as total imbeciles.  Party over democracy.  Once you divorce yourself from that orange tub of goo you will see clearly that your political career is over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so, the problem is the GOP promulgates BIG LIES over and over and accepts Conspiracy Stories are the truth; they're then are echoed by the true believers that the election was stolen by the Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Self-Awareness | SkillsYouNeed
> 
> 
> Self-awareness is a key component of emotional intelligence (EI), encompassing emotional awareness, accurate self-assessment and self-confidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skillsyouneed.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see you are not in dress today.  What is odd, besides you, is that you and PoliticalChic are never seen together.
Click to expand...

Is that all you got, Francis?


----------



## forkup

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No worries. Democrats tried to hold a bipartisan joint investigation. Now it will have to be partisan investigations held independently in each chamber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bipartisan? Who are you kidding? Bicommunist is more like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck off, nut, until you learn what bipartisan means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck off troll. There should have been a bipartisan investigation of fraud and Jan. 6th never would have happened.
Click to expand...

There was, they call it the election process. Administered by both parties, supervised by both parties, and judges nominated by both parties judging any challenges to the election. That is what BIPARTISAN means.


----------



## Faun

LA RAM FAN said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why on earth would you need a commission for this anyway? Hell, your last democrat commission lied and fabricated evidence to make people think our president worked for Putin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Democrat commission was that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _<crickets>_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im not going to explain obvious shit to you. Whatever your retarded game is, im not playing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

LOL

Leave it to an idiot to applaud failure.


----------



## Dana7360

DrLove said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No keep the filibuster. If the filibuster is removed and the republicans get control of our government again, there will be nothing to stop their irresponsible economic policies and their irresponsible, hateful and discriminatory social policy.
> 
> Look what has happened with the courts since the filibuster was removed on federal judges. The filibuster brought at least some balance and moderation to appointees. Without it, we got a Supreme Court and federal courts full of right wing crazy people.
> 
> The answer is to vote. Over come all the obstacles that the republicans put in place for voting and vote every single one of them out of office.
> 
> Then set to the big job of cleaning up the huge mess they made.
> 
> People with their economic and social policies don't belong in our government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get that Dana. But history is on the side of Rs in midterms.
> Gotta get everything done (that the American people WANT) before then!
Click to expand...



Then they will take over the congress and reverse everything that the democrats did. 

No thank you.


----------



## Faun

NightFox said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> All that's needed to keep Trump out of office is to keep Democrats to win control of Congress in the 2024 election.
> 
> 
> 
> From a Canadian's POV, I see it as a situation in which Trump must be prevented from regaining the presidency. This will be a mutually agreed position of all of America's security agencies. It's just too unthinkable to contemplate the damage he could do if he regains power.
> 
> For that reason, all options are on the table to stop him!
> 
> This has called for Biden to begin to compromise on his planned agenda in order to maintain popularity of his D party. Biden will be following directions from responsible Americans who fully understand America's precarious position. He must know that America's future is on very shaky ground with the fascist threat, even if it's not with Trump leading it.
> 
> If necessary, government will deal with Trump even if it calls for the Kennedy solution!
> 
> The China threat to America's superiority can't be ignored for much longer, just for the sake of domestic division in America. America must find it's way back to sanity and start to pull together.
> This certainly calls for the elimination of the Trump problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have the 14th Amendment to keep him out, but will need Democrats in control of Congress on 1.6.25 to enforce it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ummm… yeah.
> 
> OH WAIT, remind me, what are the members of SCOTUS names again and who appointed them? I seem to recall something about a strict constructionist bent on the court or some such.
> 
> I will admit, you’re a GAMBLER.
> 
> “_Know when to hold ‘em, know when to fold ‘em, know when to walk away, know when to run, you *NEVER COUNT YOUR WINNINGS WHEN YOU’RE SITTING AT THE TABLE*” — _*Kenny Rogers*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SCOTUS doesn't certify elections -- Congress does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which branch has responsibility for interpreting CONSTITUTIONAL AMENDMENTS when, for example, a candidates eligibility for the Presidency is challenged based on the 14th AMENDMENT TO THE CONSTITUTION?
> 
> Come on now, you know better than this.
Click to expand...

If you _think_ the SCOTUS can overrule a Congressional certification of an election, why do you _think_ that same SCOTUS didn't do that in 2021?


----------



## Donald H

Faun said:


> We have the 14th Amendment to keep him out, but will need Democrats in control of Congress on 1.6.25 to enforce it.


I think it's time to start considering whether Trump can gain enough support to make him a threat to your country and democracy. He almost certainly can't gain enough support by voters but he do huge damage to America with even just a third of the people supporting him.

Fascism can win out over a democracy by the use of force, when that force can be appied by their greater will to bring fascism, over the comparably peaceful populace who aren't inclined toward violence. 

While the Jan.6 demonstration by Trump only became a circus act if compared to a real coup attempt, it still should have sent a very powerful message. Can Trump rally his troops to try it again, only with guns the next time and with serious intent?

I still think that the democracy's army will eliminate him first, or at least make the attempt.

Can he still rise again to power even with much less support than a majority? Hitler did.

A huge landslide vote against Trump and his enablers may not be powerful enough to stop him!


----------



## blackhawk

Oh no we won’t get another partisan shit show where everyone pretends like they are looking for answers and the truth when in reality they had there mind made up months ago.


----------



## DrLove

Dana7360 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No keep the filibuster. If the filibuster is removed and the republicans get control of our government again, there will be nothing to stop their irresponsible economic policies and their irresponsible, hateful and discriminatory social policy.
> 
> Look what has happened with the courts since the filibuster was removed on federal judges. The filibuster brought at least some balance and moderation to appointees. Without it, we got a Supreme Court and federal courts full of right wing crazy people.
> 
> The answer is to vote. Over come all the obstacles that the republicans put in place for voting and vote every single one of them out of office.
> 
> Then set to the big job of cleaning up the huge mess they made.
> 
> People with their economic and social policies don't belong in our government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get that Dana. But history is on the side of Rs in midterms.
> Gotta get everything done (that the American people WANT) before then!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then they will take over the congress and reverse everything that the democrats did.
> 
> No thank you.
Click to expand...


Not if D’s get stuff done that 60-70% of the American people WANT!


----------



## B. Kidd

Oddball said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I held off on my next donation to the REPUBS until I saw what was going to come of this 1/6 Dimm proposed debacle.
> I'll be gladly signing a check to them this weekend!!
> 
> 
> 
> Too soon....Too many republicans voted in favor of that fan dance.
> 
> Don't be a sap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still. My money. My choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Choose to put on a longshot at the horse track....Your odds for a payoff with the current crop of swampers running the party will be greatly higher.....Choosing and individual would be best.
Click to expand...


If you think humans are a bad bet, I never put money on an animal.


----------



## Rye Catcher

Republicans block independent commission to investigate attack on U.S. Capitol
					

The House-passed legislation hit a dead end in the Senate due to Republican opposition led by Sen. Mitch McConnell.




					www.nbcnews.com
				









						Republican Party Platform of 1956 | The American Presidency Project
					






					www.presidency.ucsb.edu
				












						Explaining the audit of the presidential election in Maricopa County, Ariz.
					

The ballot counting process has been criticized by members of both parties.




					www.yahoo.com
				




Of course these links are well known now, but maybe some will read them and actually think outside the box where they have been placed:


----------



## Rye Catcher

Oddball said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who_Me? said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh those that voted against this will be documented in history as total imbeciles.  Party over democracy.  Once you divorce yourself from that orange tub of goo you will see clearly that your political career is over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so, the problem is the GOP promulgates BIG LIES over and over and accepts Conspiracy Stories are the truth; they're then are echoed by the true believers that the election was stolen by the Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Self-Awareness | SkillsYouNeed
> 
> 
> Self-awareness is a key component of emotional intelligence (EI), encompassing emotional awareness, accurate self-assessment and self-confidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skillsyouneed.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see you are not in dress today.  What is odd, besides you, is that you and PoliticalChic are never seen together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that all you got, Francis?
Click to expand...

More than the truth?  Hardly, but putting the truth to you is a waste of time.  Thus I mock you, and of course in doing so I'm actually using truths.


----------



## B. Kidd

Rye Catcher said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who_Me? said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh those that voted against this will be documented in history as total imbeciles.  Party over democracy.  Once you divorce yourself from that orange tub of goo you will see clearly that your political career is over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so, the problem is the GOP promulgates BIG LIES over and over and accepts Conspiracy Stories are the truth; they're then are echoed by the true believers that the election was stolen by the Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Self-Awareness | SkillsYouNeed
> 
> 
> Self-awareness is a key component of emotional intelligence (EI), encompassing emotional awareness, accurate self-assessment and self-confidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skillsyouneed.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see you are not in dress today.  What is odd, besides you, is that you and PoliticalChic are never seen together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that all you got, Francis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More than the truth?  Hardly, but putting the truth to you is a waste of time.  Thus I mock you, and of course in doing so I'm actually using truths.
Click to expand...


This just makes you a sore loser this political round.


----------



## TemplarKormac

DrLove said:


> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com



Hahahahahaha!

(inhales EXTRA deep)

Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## TemplarKormac

Now they can stop wasting our time and do something productive, if they can manage it. 

Which they won't. Ever.


----------



## Wyatt earp

odanny said:


> I don't think voters will forget this. At least a majority of us. We know who the enemy of democracy is.


Yeah it's anyone who is an American, we are not a democracy


----------



## NightFox

Faun said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> All that's needed to keep Trump out of office is to keep Democrats to win control of Congress in the 2024 election.
> 
> 
> 
> From a Canadian's POV, I see it as a situation in which Trump must be prevented from regaining the presidency. This will be a mutually agreed position of all of America's security agencies. It's just too unthinkable to contemplate the damage he could do if he regains power.
> 
> For that reason, all options are on the table to stop him!
> 
> This has called for Biden to begin to compromise on his planned agenda in order to maintain popularity of his D party. Biden will be following directions from responsible Americans who fully understand America's precarious position. He must know that America's future is on very shaky ground with the fascist threat, even if it's not with Trump leading it.
> 
> If necessary, government will deal with Trump even if it calls for the Kennedy solution!
> 
> The China threat to America's superiority can't be ignored for much longer, just for the sake of domestic division in America. America must find it's way back to sanity and start to pull together.
> This certainly calls for the elimination of the Trump problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have the 14th Amendment to keep him out, but will need Democrats in control of Congress on 1.6.25 to enforce it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ummm… yeah.
> 
> OH WAIT, remind me, what are the members of SCOTUS names again and who appointed them? I seem to recall something about a strict constructionist bent on the court or some such.
> 
> I will admit, you’re a GAMBLER.
> 
> “_Know when to hold ‘em, know when to fold ‘em, know when to walk away, know when to run, you *NEVER COUNT YOUR WINNINGS WHEN YOU’RE SITTING AT THE TABLE*” — _*Kenny Rogers*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SCOTUS doesn't certify elections -- Congress does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which branch has responsibility for interpreting CONSTITUTIONAL AMENDMENTS when, for example, a candidates eligibility for the Presidency is challenged based on the 14th AMENDMENT TO THE CONSTITUTION?
> 
> Come on now, you know better than this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you _think_ the SCOTUS can overrule a Congressional certification of an election, why do you _think_ that same SCOTUS didn't do that in 2021?
Click to expand...

I KNOW FOR A *FACT* That SCOTUS *CAN OVERRULE A CHALLENGE TO A CANDIDATES ELIGIBILTY IF THAT CHALLENGE IS BASED ON THE 14th AMENDMENT* but since you don't (or you DO and just cannot admit that you're WRONG) I can only draw one of two conclusions:

You have no idea how our legal system at the Federal Level functions or what the term "judicial review" means
You're one of those individuals that just cannot bring themselves to admit when he/she is CLEARLY WRONG.
No matter which one of those possibilities is actually the case, You & I have no basis for continuing the conversation since we're operating on two completely different levels.

Good luck.


----------



## Faun

NightFox said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> All that's needed to keep Trump out of office is to keep Democrats to win control of Congress in the 2024 election.
> 
> 
> 
> From a Canadian's POV, I see it as a situation in which Trump must be prevented from regaining the presidency. This will be a mutually agreed position of all of America's security agencies. It's just too unthinkable to contemplate the damage he could do if he regains power.
> 
> For that reason, all options are on the table to stop him!
> 
> This has called for Biden to begin to compromise on his planned agenda in order to maintain popularity of his D party. Biden will be following directions from responsible Americans who fully understand America's precarious position. He must know that America's future is on very shaky ground with the fascist threat, even if it's not with Trump leading it.
> 
> If necessary, government will deal with Trump even if it calls for the Kennedy solution!
> 
> The China threat to America's superiority can't be ignored for much longer, just for the sake of domestic division in America. America must find it's way back to sanity and start to pull together.
> This certainly calls for the elimination of the Trump problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have the 14th Amendment to keep him out, but will need Democrats in control of Congress on 1.6.25 to enforce it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ummm… yeah.
> 
> OH WAIT, remind me, what are the members of SCOTUS names again and who appointed them? I seem to recall something about a strict constructionist bent on the court or some such.
> 
> I will admit, you’re a GAMBLER.
> 
> “_Know when to hold ‘em, know when to fold ‘em, know when to walk away, know when to run, you *NEVER COUNT YOUR WINNINGS WHEN YOU’RE SITTING AT THE TABLE*” — _*Kenny Rogers*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SCOTUS doesn't certify elections -- Congress does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which branch has responsibility for interpreting CONSTITUTIONAL AMENDMENTS when, for example, a candidates eligibility for the Presidency is challenged based on the 14th AMENDMENT TO THE CONSTITUTION?
> 
> Come on now, you know better than this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you _think_ the SCOTUS can overrule a Congressional certification of an election, why do you _think_ that same SCOTUS didn't do that in 2021?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I KNOW FOR A *FACT* That SCOTUS *CAN OVERRULE A CHALLENGE TO A CANDIDATES ELIGIBILTY IF THAT CHALLENGE IS BASED ON THE 14th AMENDMENT* but since you don't (or you DO and just cannot admit that you're WRONG) I can only draw one of two conclusions:
> 
> You have no idea how our legal system at the Federal Level functions or what the term "judicial review" means
> You're one of those individuals that just cannot bring themselves to admit when he/she is CLEARLY WRONG.
> No matter which one of those possibilities is actually the case, You & I have no basis for continuing the conversation since we're operating on two completely different levels.
> 
> Good luck.
Click to expand...

Nope, the SCOTUS only has authority to correct unconstitutional actions taken by the Congress. The Congress can constitutionally deny Trump certification of the election based on the 14th Amendment.


----------



## NightFox

Faun said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> All that's needed to keep Trump out of office is to keep Democrats to win control of Congress in the 2024 election.
> 
> 
> 
> From a Canadian's POV, I see it as a situation in which Trump must be prevented from regaining the presidency. This will be a mutually agreed position of all of America's security agencies. It's just too unthinkable to contemplate the damage he could do if he regains power.
> 
> For that reason, all options are on the table to stop him!
> 
> This has called for Biden to begin to compromise on his planned agenda in order to maintain popularity of his D party. Biden will be following directions from responsible Americans who fully understand America's precarious position. He must know that America's future is on very shaky ground with the fascist threat, even if it's not with Trump leading it.
> 
> If necessary, government will deal with Trump even if it calls for the Kennedy solution!
> 
> The China threat to America's superiority can't be ignored for much longer, just for the sake of domestic division in America. America must find it's way back to sanity and start to pull together.
> This certainly calls for the elimination of the Trump problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have the 14th Amendment to keep him out, but will need Democrats in control of Congress on 1.6.25 to enforce it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ummm… yeah.
> 
> OH WAIT, remind me, what are the members of SCOTUS names again and who appointed them? I seem to recall something about a strict constructionist bent on the court or some such.
> 
> I will admit, you’re a GAMBLER.
> 
> “_Know when to hold ‘em, know when to fold ‘em, know when to walk away, know when to run, you *NEVER COUNT YOUR WINNINGS WHEN YOU’RE SITTING AT THE TABLE*” — _*Kenny Rogers*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SCOTUS doesn't certify elections -- Congress does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which branch has responsibility for interpreting CONSTITUTIONAL AMENDMENTS when, for example, a candidates eligibility for the Presidency is challenged based on the 14th AMENDMENT TO THE CONSTITUTION?
> 
> Come on now, you know better than this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you _think_ the SCOTUS can overrule a Congressional certification of an election, why do you _think_ that same SCOTUS didn't do that in 2021?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I KNOW FOR A *FACT* That SCOTUS *CAN OVERRULE A CHALLENGE TO A CANDIDATES ELIGIBILTY IF THAT CHALLENGE IS BASED ON THE 14th AMENDMENT* but since you don't (or you DO and just cannot admit that you're WRONG) I can only draw one of two conclusions:
> 
> You have no idea how our legal system at the Federal Level functions or what the term "judicial review" means
> You're one of those individuals that just cannot bring themselves to admit when he/she is CLEARLY WRONG.
> No matter which one of those possibilities is actually the case, You & I have no basis for continuing the conversation since we're operating on two completely different levels.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, the SCOTUS only has authority to correct unconstitutional actions taken by the Congress. The Congress can constitutionally deny Trump certification of the election based on the 14th Amendment.
Click to expand...

… Oh so you’re theory is that Congress can challenge the eligibility of a Candidate that WON an election Based on the 14th Amendment without it going to the Judicial Branch? Tell me exactly how that’s going to happen? Is Congress going to overturn the election results from EVERY STATE and just de facto APPOINT A PRESIDENT that the VOTERS DIDN’T ELECT by simply holding up the 14th Amendment and declaring “hey, screw the judicial branch, screw the voters WE SAY WHAT THE CONSTITUTION MEANS!”

By the way, What Country are you talking about? North Korea ?


----------



## Faun

NightFox said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> All that's needed to keep Trump out of office is to keep Democrats to win control of Congress in the 2024 election.
> 
> 
> 
> From a Canadian's POV, I see it as a situation in which Trump must be prevented from regaining the presidency. This will be a mutually agreed position of all of America's security agencies. It's just too unthinkable to contemplate the damage he could do if he regains power.
> 
> For that reason, all options are on the table to stop him!
> 
> This has called for Biden to begin to compromise on his planned agenda in order to maintain popularity of his D party. Biden will be following directions from responsible Americans who fully understand America's precarious position. He must know that America's future is on very shaky ground with the fascist threat, even if it's not with Trump leading it.
> 
> If necessary, government will deal with Trump even if it calls for the Kennedy solution!
> 
> The China threat to America's superiority can't be ignored for much longer, just for the sake of domestic division in America. America must find it's way back to sanity and start to pull together.
> This certainly calls for the elimination of the Trump problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have the 14th Amendment to keep him out, but will need Democrats in control of Congress on 1.6.25 to enforce it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ummm… yeah.
> 
> OH WAIT, remind me, what are the members of SCOTUS names again and who appointed them? I seem to recall something about a strict constructionist bent on the court or some such.
> 
> I will admit, you’re a GAMBLER.
> 
> “_Know when to hold ‘em, know when to fold ‘em, know when to walk away, know when to run, you *NEVER COUNT YOUR WINNINGS WHEN YOU’RE SITTING AT THE TABLE*” — _*Kenny Rogers*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SCOTUS doesn't certify elections -- Congress does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which branch has responsibility for interpreting CONSTITUTIONAL AMENDMENTS when, for example, a candidates eligibility for the Presidency is challenged based on the 14th AMENDMENT TO THE CONSTITUTION?
> 
> Come on now, you know better than this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you _think_ the SCOTUS can overrule a Congressional certification of an election, why do you _think_ that same SCOTUS didn't do that in 2021?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I KNOW FOR A *FACT* That SCOTUS *CAN OVERRULE A CHALLENGE TO A CANDIDATES ELIGIBILTY IF THAT CHALLENGE IS BASED ON THE 14th AMENDMENT* but since you don't (or you DO and just cannot admit that you're WRONG) I can only draw one of two conclusions:
> 
> You have no idea how our legal system at the Federal Level functions or what the term "judicial review" means
> You're one of those individuals that just cannot bring themselves to admit when he/she is CLEARLY WRONG.
> No matter which one of those possibilities is actually the case, You & I have no basis for continuing the conversation since we're operating on two completely different levels.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, the SCOTUS only has authority to correct unconstitutional actions taken by the Congress. The Congress can constitutionally deny Trump certification of the election based on the 14th Amendment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> … Oh so you’re theory is that Congress can challenge the eligibility of a Candidate that WON an election Based on the 14th Amendment without it going to the Judicial Branch? Tell me exactly how that’s going to happen? Is Congress going to overturn the election results from EVERY STATE and just de facto APPOINT A PRESIDENT that the VOTERS DIDN’T ELECT by simply holding up the 14th Amendment and declaring “hey, screw the judicial branch, screw the voters WE SAY WHAT THE CONSTITUTION MEANS!”
> 
> By the way, What Country are you talking about? North Korea ?
Click to expand...

I would elaborate, but since you already admitted you're on a lower plane than myself and that there's no basis for continuing this debate, there's no need to.


----------



## NightFox

Faun said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> All that's needed to keep Trump out of office is to keep Democrats to win control of Congress in the 2024 election.
> 
> 
> 
> From a Canadian's POV, I see it as a situation in which Trump must be prevented from regaining the presidency. This will be a mutually agreed position of all of America's security agencies. It's just too unthinkable to contemplate the damage he could do if he regains power.
> 
> For that reason, all options are on the table to stop him!
> 
> This has called for Biden to begin to compromise on his planned agenda in order to maintain popularity of his D party. Biden will be following directions from responsible Americans who fully understand America's precarious position. He must know that America's future is on very shaky ground with the fascist threat, even if it's not with Trump leading it.
> 
> If necessary, government will deal with Trump even if it calls for the Kennedy solution!
> 
> The China threat to America's superiority can't be ignored for much longer, just for the sake of domestic division in America. America must find it's way back to sanity and start to pull together.
> This certainly calls for the elimination of the Trump problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have the 14th Amendment to keep him out, but will need Democrats in control of Congress on 1.6.25 to enforce it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ummm… yeah.
> 
> OH WAIT, remind me, what are the members of SCOTUS names again and who appointed them? I seem to recall something about a strict constructionist bent on the court or some such.
> 
> I will admit, you’re a GAMBLER.
> 
> “_Know when to hold ‘em, know when to fold ‘em, know when to walk away, know when to run, you *NEVER COUNT YOUR WINNINGS WHEN YOU’RE SITTING AT THE TABLE*” — _*Kenny Rogers*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SCOTUS doesn't certify elections -- Congress does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which branch has responsibility for interpreting CONSTITUTIONAL AMENDMENTS when, for example, a candidates eligibility for the Presidency is challenged based on the 14th AMENDMENT TO THE CONSTITUTION?
> 
> Come on now, you know better than this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you _think_ the SCOTUS can overrule a Congressional certification of an election, why do you _think_ that same SCOTUS didn't do that in 2021?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I KNOW FOR A *FACT* That SCOTUS *CAN OVERRULE A CHALLENGE TO A CANDIDATES ELIGIBILTY IF THAT CHALLENGE IS BASED ON THE 14th AMENDMENT* but since you don't (or you DO and just cannot admit that you're WRONG) I can only draw one of two conclusions:
> 
> You have no idea how our legal system at the Federal Level functions or what the term "judicial review" means
> You're one of those individuals that just cannot bring themselves to admit when he/she is CLEARLY WRONG.
> No matter which one of those possibilities is actually the case, You & I have no basis for continuing the conversation since we're operating on two completely different levels.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, the SCOTUS only has authority to correct unconstitutional actions taken by the Congress. The Congress can constitutionally deny Trump certification of the election based on the 14th Amendment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> … Oh so you’re theory is that Congress can challenge the eligibility of a Candidate that WON an election Based on the 14th Amendment without it going to the Judicial Branch? Tell me exactly how that’s going to happen? Is Congress going to overturn the election results from EVERY STATE and just de facto APPOINT A PRESIDENT that the VOTERS DIDN’T ELECT by simply holding up the 14th Amendment and declaring “hey, screw the judicial branch, screw the voters WE SAY WHAT THE CONSTITUTION MEANS!”
> 
> By the way, What Country are you talking about? North Korea ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would elaborate, but since you already admitted you're on a lower plane than myself and that there's no basis for continuing this debate, there's no need to.
Click to expand...

LOL, I DO have to hand it to you, that’s a some genuine SOVIET STYLE shit you’ve dreamed up.

Sheesh.. I thought Donny and his gaggle of Trumpkins were irrational but you’ve got them beat by several thousand miles, CONGRATS, I did NOT think that was possible.


----------



## Rye Catcher

B. Kidd said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who_Me? said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh those that voted against this will be documented in history as total imbeciles.  Party over democracy.  Once you divorce yourself from that orange tub of goo you will see clearly that your political career is over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so, the problem is the GOP promulgates BIG LIES over and over and accepts Conspiracy Stories are the truth; they're then are echoed by the true believers that the election was stolen by the Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Self-Awareness | SkillsYouNeed
> 
> 
> Self-awareness is a key component of emotional intelligence (EI), encompassing emotional awareness, accurate self-assessment and self-confidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skillsyouneed.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see you are not in dress today.  What is odd, besides you, is that you and PoliticalChic are never seen together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that all you got, Francis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More than the truth?  Hardly, but putting the truth to you is a waste of time.  Thus I mock you, and of course in doing so I'm actually using truths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This just makes you a sore loser this political round.
Click to expand...

I'm not a sore loser, a nation gets the governance it deserves.  I'm fiscally secure, have a healthy family and retired at age 57.  My concern is noted in my post #22 in the thread, "No 1/6 Commission" on the Republican Party.

To repeat:

Let's face this fact: The 21st iteration of the Republican Party has become the RINO. The values and principles going back to IKE

 [see: Republican Party Platform of 1956 | The American Presidency Project]

 have devolved into a party rejecting the first principle in the link above:

*"Our Government was created by the people for all the people, and it must serve no less a purpose."*

Further more in the same link:

*"Our great President Dwight D. Eisenhower has counseled us further: "In all those things which deal with people, be liberal, be human. In all those things which deal with people's money, or their economy, or their form of government, be conservative."*
_*"While jealously guarding the free institutions and preserving the principles upon which our Republic was founded and has flourished, the purpose of the Republican Party is to establish and maintain a peaceful world and build at home a dynamic prosperity in which every citizen fairly shares.*_

*"We shall ever build anew, that our children and their children, without distinction because of race, creed or color, may know the blessings of our free land."*

This 21st century Republican Party is not conservative by any means, it is radical and rejects overtly by their words and deeds (meaning McConnell & trump specifically, and those elected members of Congress who put their job first and foremost), a rejection of the words in bold above.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

blackhawk said:


> Oh no we won’t get another partisan shit show where everyone pretends like they are looking for answers and the truth when in reality they had there mind made up months ago.


 best damn post on this thread>


----------



## Faun

NightFox said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> All that's needed to keep Trump out of office is to keep Democrats to win control of Congress in the 2024 election.
> 
> 
> 
> From a Canadian's POV, I see it as a situation in which Trump must be prevented from regaining the presidency. This will be a mutually agreed position of all of America's security agencies. It's just too unthinkable to contemplate the damage he could do if he regains power.
> 
> For that reason, all options are on the table to stop him!
> 
> This has called for Biden to begin to compromise on his planned agenda in order to maintain popularity of his D party. Biden will be following directions from responsible Americans who fully understand America's precarious position. He must know that America's future is on very shaky ground with the fascist threat, even if it's not with Trump leading it.
> 
> If necessary, government will deal with Trump even if it calls for the Kennedy solution!
> 
> The China threat to America's superiority can't be ignored for much longer, just for the sake of domestic division in America. America must find it's way back to sanity and start to pull together.
> This certainly calls for the elimination of the Trump problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have the 14th Amendment to keep him out, but will need Democrats in control of Congress on 1.6.25 to enforce it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ummm… yeah.
> 
> OH WAIT, remind me, what are the members of SCOTUS names again and who appointed them? I seem to recall something about a strict constructionist bent on the court or some such.
> 
> I will admit, you’re a GAMBLER.
> 
> “_Know when to hold ‘em, know when to fold ‘em, know when to walk away, know when to run, you *NEVER COUNT YOUR WINNINGS WHEN YOU’RE SITTING AT THE TABLE*” — _*Kenny Rogers*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SCOTUS doesn't certify elections -- Congress does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which branch has responsibility for interpreting CONSTITUTIONAL AMENDMENTS when, for example, a candidates eligibility for the Presidency is challenged based on the 14th AMENDMENT TO THE CONSTITUTION?
> 
> Come on now, you know better than this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you _think_ the SCOTUS can overrule a Congressional certification of an election, why do you _think_ that same SCOTUS didn't do that in 2021?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I KNOW FOR A *FACT* That SCOTUS *CAN OVERRULE A CHALLENGE TO A CANDIDATES ELIGIBILTY IF THAT CHALLENGE IS BASED ON THE 14th AMENDMENT* but since you don't (or you DO and just cannot admit that you're WRONG) I can only draw one of two conclusions:
> 
> You have no idea how our legal system at the Federal Level functions or what the term "judicial review" means
> You're one of those individuals that just cannot bring themselves to admit when he/she is CLEARLY WRONG.
> No matter which one of those possibilities is actually the case, You & I have no basis for continuing the conversation since we're operating on two completely different levels.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, the SCOTUS only has authority to correct unconstitutional actions taken by the Congress. The Congress can constitutionally deny Trump certification of the election based on the 14th Amendment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> … Oh so you’re theory is that Congress can challenge the eligibility of a Candidate that WON an election Based on the 14th Amendment without it going to the Judicial Branch? Tell me exactly how that’s going to happen? Is Congress going to overturn the election results from EVERY STATE and just de facto APPOINT A PRESIDENT that the VOTERS DIDN’T ELECT by simply holding up the 14th Amendment and declaring “hey, screw the judicial branch, screw the voters WE SAY WHAT THE CONSTITUTION MEANS!”
> 
> By the way, What Country are you talking about? North Korea ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would elaborate, but since you already admitted you're on a lower plane than myself and that there's no basis for continuing this debate, there's no need to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, I DO have to hand it to you, that’s a some genuine SOVIET STYLE shit you’ve dreamed up.
> 
> Sheesh.. I thought Donny and his gaggle of Trumpkins were irrational but you’ve got them beat by several thousand miles, CONGRATS, I did NOT think that was possible.
Click to expand...

LOL

Uh, no. We abide by our Constitution, not the Soviets.


----------



## B. Kidd

Rye Catcher said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who_Me? said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh those that voted against this will be documented in history as total imbeciles.  Party over democracy.  Once you divorce yourself from that orange tub of goo you will see clearly that your political career is over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so, the problem is the GOP promulgates BIG LIES over and over and accepts Conspiracy Stories are the truth; they're then are echoed by the true believers that the election was stolen by the Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Self-Awareness | SkillsYouNeed
> 
> 
> Self-awareness is a key component of emotional intelligence (EI), encompassing emotional awareness, accurate self-assessment and self-confidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skillsyouneed.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see you are not in dress today.  What is odd, besides you, is that you and PoliticalChic are never seen together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that all you got, Francis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More than the truth?  Hardly, but putting the truth to you is a waste of time.  Thus I mock you, and of course in doing so I'm actually using truths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This just makes you a sore loser this political round.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not a sore loser, a nation gets the governance it deserves.  I'm fiscally secure, have a healthy family and retired at age 57.  My concern is noted in my post #22 in the thread, "No 1/6 Commission" on the Republican Party.
> 
> To repeat:
> 
> Let's face this fact: The 21st iteration of the Republican Party has become the RINO. The values and principles going back to IKE
> 
> [see: Republican Party Platform of 1956 | The American Presidency Project]
> 
> have devolved into a party rejecting the first principle in the link above:
> 
> *"Our Government was created by the people for all the people, and it must serve no less a purpose."*
> 
> Further more in the same link:
> 
> *"Our great President Dwight D. Eisenhower has counseled us further: "In all those things which deal with people, be liberal, be human. In all those things which deal with people's money, or their economy, or their form of government, be conservative."*
> _*"While jealously guarding the free institutions and preserving the principles upon which our Republic was founded and has flourished, the purpose of the Republican Party is to establish and maintain a peaceful world and build at home a dynamic prosperity in which every citizen fairly shares.*_
> 
> *"We shall ever build anew, that our children and their children, without distinction because of race, creed or color, may know the blessings of our free land."*
> 
> This 21st century Republican Party is not conservative by any means, it is radical and rejects overtly by their words and deeds (meaning McConnell & trump specifically, and those elected members of Congress who put their job first and foremost), a rejection of the words in bold above.
Click to expand...


And of course, in your misguided perspective, the Democrats are not radical.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

Donald H said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> All that's needed to keep Trump out of office is to keep Democrats to win control of Congress in the 2024 election.
> 
> 
> 
> From a Canadian's POV, I see it as a situation in which Trump must be prevented from regaining the presidency. This will be a mutually agreed position of all of America's security agencies. It's just too unthinkable to contemplate the damage he could do if he regains power.
> 
> For that reason, all options are on the table to stop him!
> 
> This has called for Biden to begin to compromise on his planned agenda in order to maintain popularity of his D party. Biden will be following directions from responsible Americans who fully understand America's precarious position. He must know that America's future is on very shaky ground with the fascist threat, even if it's not with Trump leading it.
> 
> If necessary, government will deal with Trump even if it calls for the Kennedy solution!
> 
> The China threat to America's superiority can't be ignored for much longer, just for the sake of domestic division in America. America must find it's way back to sanity and start to pull together.
> This certainly calls for the elimination of the Trump problem.
Click to expand...


What you're calling for, is treason.  That's some third world shit you wanna do...lol


----------



## bodecea

DrLove said:


> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


Time for the Capitol Police to catch the Blue Flu.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

Faun said:


> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> All that's needed to keep Trump out of office is to keep Democrats to win control of Congress in the 2024 election.
> 
> 
> 
> From a Canadian's POV, I see it as a situation in which Trump must be prevented from regaining the presidency. This will be a mutually agreed position of all of America's security agencies. It's just too unthinkable to contemplate the damage he could do if he regains power.
> 
> For that reason, all options are on the table to stop him!
> 
> This has called for Biden to begin to compromise on his planned agenda in order to maintain popularity of his D party. Biden will be following directions from responsible Americans who fully understand America's precarious position. He must know that America's future is on very shaky ground with the fascist threat, even if it's not with Trump leading it.
> 
> If necessary, government will deal with Trump even if it calls for the Kennedy solution!
> 
> The China threat to America's superiority can't be ignored for much longer, just for the sake of domestic division in America. America must find it's way back to sanity and start to pull together.
> This certainly calls for the elimination of the Trump problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have the 14th Amendment to keep him out, but will need Democrats in control of Congress on 1.6.25 to enforce it.
Click to expand...


How will the Congress use the 14th Amendment keep Trump out of office?


----------



## bodecea

odanny said:


> The fascists win again.


For now.


----------



## bodecea

Darkwind said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The republicans filibustered the bill. So there wasn't 60 votes to advance the legislation.
> 
> The republicans succeeded in killing the legislation just like they do with all good legislation our nation needs so badly.
> 
> Most Americans know why the republicans don't want an investigation into their attack on our capitol last January.
> 
> This won't stop the investigations. All it does is prevent a bipartisan investigation.
> 
> Now, the democrats can and probably will set up their own investigations without republicans stopping it.
> 
> Bad choice. At least with the commission it was bipartisan. Now, republicans will have little if any say in the investigations.
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans Block Jan. 6 Riot Commission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like the Democrats who filibustered all good legislation proposed by Republicans.   Now you are outraged.
Click to expand...

Give us a few examples of that happening.


----------



## B. Kidd

Even Sicknick's mommy couldn't get the ball across the goal line.
What ghoulish Dem put her up to that?


----------



## LeftofLeft

Democrats ignored cities being burned, businesses looted, and innocent bystanders beaten in what were supposed to be peaceful protests for social justice. Law enforcement is investigating 1/6. No need for a Congressional Investigation.


----------



## yidnar

DrLove said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, maybe they can launch another Benghazi investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know right? Ten just wasn’t enough
> Well, time for Nancy to get busy. This will backfire on The Insurrectionist Party - Bigly.
> NP will name a select committee that will start calling in witnesses. Start with Kevin and Mitch!
> Hopefully 3 Rs and three Ds. No one currently serving.
> It will be covered nonstop by everyone but the usual media suspects.
Click to expand...

i wonder how many billions in damage will be caused when your marxist comrades loot burn kill and riot this summer ?


----------



## Oddball

B. Kidd said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I held off on my next donation to the REPUBS until I saw what was going to come of this 1/6 Dimm proposed debacle.
> I'll be gladly signing a check to them this weekend!!
> 
> 
> 
> Too soon....Too many republicans voted in favor of that fan dance.
> 
> Don't be a sap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still. My money. My choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Choose to put on a longshot at the horse track....Your odds for a payoff with the current crop of swampers running the party will be greatly higher.....Choosing and individual would be best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think humans are a bad bet, I never put money on an animal.
Click to expand...

I know the animal will run in the same direction every time, istead of teling me it's going to run in one direction then goes the other as soon as the gate opens.


----------



## Godboy

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> All that's needed to keep Trump out of office is to keep Democrats to win control of Congress in the 2024 election.
> 
> 
> 
> From a Canadian's POV, I see it as a situation in which Trump must be prevented from regaining the presidency. This will be a mutually agreed position of all of America's security agencies. It's just too unthinkable to contemplate the damage he could do if he regains power.
> 
> For that reason, all options are on the table to stop him!
> 
> This has called for Biden to begin to compromise on his planned agenda in order to maintain popularity of his D party. Biden will be following directions from responsible Americans who fully understand America's precarious position. He must know that America's future is on very shaky ground with the fascist threat, even if it's not with Trump leading it.
> 
> If necessary, government will deal with Trump even if it calls for the Kennedy solution!
> 
> The China threat to America's superiority can't be ignored for much longer, just for the sake of domestic division in America. America must find it's way back to sanity and start to pull together.
> This certainly calls for the elimination of the Trump problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you're calling for, is treason.  That's some third world shit you wanna do...lol
Click to expand...

If you sent this quote to the Secret Service, they would take his "JFK Solution" threat very seriously. Literally one phone call and this guy is in deep shit.


----------



## Oddball

Rye Catcher said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who_Me? said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh those that voted against this will be documented in history as total imbeciles.  Party over democracy.  Once you divorce yourself from that orange tub of goo you will see clearly that your political career is over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so, the problem is the GOP promulgates BIG LIES over and over and accepts Conspiracy Stories are the truth; they're then are echoed by the true believers that the election was stolen by the Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Self-Awareness | SkillsYouNeed
> 
> 
> Self-awareness is a key component of emotional intelligence (EI), encompassing emotional awareness, accurate self-assessment and self-confidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skillsyouneed.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see you are not in dress today.  What is odd, besides you, is that you and PoliticalChic are never seen together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that all you got, Francis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More than the truth?  Hardly, but putting the truth to you is a waste of time.  Thus I mock you, and of course in doing so I'm actually using truths.
Click to expand...

You wouldn't know the truth if it punched you in the nose.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Mac1958 said:


> Well, maybe they can launch another Benghazi investigation.


*READ:* If the investigation is into Democratic leaders it is all bullshit!!.... against Republicans... it is legit and automatically GUILTY!!!


----------



## Godboy

Oddball said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I held off on my next donation to the REPUBS until I saw what was going to come of this 1/6 Dimm proposed debacle.
> I'll be gladly signing a check to them this weekend!!
> 
> 
> 
> Too soon....Too many republicans voted in favor of that fan dance.
> 
> Don't be a sap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still. My money. My choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Choose to put on a longshot at the horse track....Your odds for a payoff with the current crop of swampers running the party will be greatly higher.....Choosing and individual would be best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think humans are a bad bet, I never put money on an animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know the animal will run in the same direction every time, istead of teling me it's going to run in one direction then goes the other as soon as the gate opens.
Click to expand...

It can happen.


----------



## boedicca

Oh darn. No Star Chamber Show Trials to keep the Prog-Fascists entertained.

The world's smallest violin is still too large....


----------



## B. Kidd

Oddball said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I held off on my next donation to the REPUBS until I saw what was going to come of this 1/6 Dimm proposed debacle.
> I'll be gladly signing a check to them this weekend!!
> 
> 
> 
> Too soon....Too many republicans voted in favor of that fan dance.
> 
> Don't be a sap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still. My money. My choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Choose to put on a longshot at the horse track....Your odds for a payoff with the current crop of swampers running the party will be greatly higher.....Choosing and individual would be best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think humans are a bad bet, I never put money on an animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know the animal will run in the same direction every time, istead of teling me it's going to run in one direction then goes the other as soon as the gate opens.
Click to expand...


They stumble, too.

And while you persist as to how I should politically spend my money, *IT IS very Bidenesque of you to continue to do so.*


----------



## Mac1958

iamwhatiseem said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, maybe they can launch another Benghazi investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> *READ:* If the investigation is into Democratic leaders it is all bullshit!!.... against Republicans... it is legit and automatically GUILTY!!!
Click to expand...

Is that what you perceive from that post?


----------



## horselightning

In victory for Trump, Republicans block probe of U.S. Capitol riot
					

Republicans in the U.S. Senate on Friday derailed a bipartisan inquiry into the deadly assault on the Capitol by former President Donald Trump's supporters, despite a torrent of criticism the lawmakers were playing down the violence.




					www.reuters.com
				




slow my foot republicans blocked it. celebration time.


----------



## Oddball

B. Kidd said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I held off on my next donation to the REPUBS until I saw what was going to come of this 1/6 Dimm proposed debacle.
> I'll be gladly signing a check to them this weekend!!
> 
> 
> 
> Too soon....Too many republicans voted in favor of that fan dance.
> 
> Don't be a sap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still. My money. My choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Choose to put on a longshot at the horse track....Your odds for a payoff with the current crop of swampers running the party will be greatly higher.....Choosing and individual would be best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think humans are a bad bet, I never put money on an animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know the animal will run in the same direction every time, istead of teling me it's going to run in one direction then goes the other as soon as the gate opens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They stumble, too.
> 
> And while you persist as to how I should politically spend my money, *IT IS very Bidenesque of you to continue to do so.*
Click to expand...

Not telling you....Just pointing out that throwing money at the RNC at this point is like Fauci funding the Wuhan lab...Your funeral, if you want to spend it on kneecapping what you say you really want.


----------



## Darkwind

bodecea said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The republicans filibustered the bill. So there wasn't 60 votes to advance the legislation.
> 
> The republicans succeeded in killing the legislation just like they do with all good legislation our nation needs so badly.
> 
> Most Americans know why the republicans don't want an investigation into their attack on our capitol last January.
> 
> This won't stop the investigations. All it does is prevent a bipartisan investigation.
> 
> Now, the democrats can and probably will set up their own investigations without republicans stopping it.
> 
> Bad choice. At least with the commission it was bipartisan. Now, republicans will have little if any say in the investigations.
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans Block Jan. 6 Riot Commission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like the Democrats who filibustered all good legislation proposed by Republicans.   Now you are outraged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us a few examples of that happening.
Click to expand...

2016, 2017, 2018, 2019.

That enough examples for you?


----------



## Oddball

Only about eight threads started on this tired topic today.


----------



## B. Kidd

Godboy said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I held off on my next donation to the REPUBS until I saw what was going to come of this 1/6 Dimm proposed debacle.
> I'll be gladly signing a check to them this weekend!!
> 
> 
> 
> Too soon....Too many republicans voted in favor of that fan dance.
> 
> Don't be a sap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still. My money. My choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Choose to put on a longshot at the horse track....Your odds for a payoff with the current crop of swampers running the party will be greatly higher.....Choosing and individual would be best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think humans are a bad bet, I never put money on an animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know the animal will run in the same direction every time, istead of teling me it's going to run in one direction then goes the other as soon as the gate opens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It can happen.
Click to expand...


Ironically the horse that got interfered with and ran 2nd was named Statehood!
Too funny!


----------



## bodecea

horselightning said:


> In victory for Trump, Republicans block probe of U.S. Capitol riot
> 
> 
> Republicans in the U.S. Senate on Friday derailed a bipartisan inquiry into the deadly assault on the Capitol by former President Donald Trump's supporters, despite a torrent of criticism the lawmakers were playing down the violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slow my foot republicans blocked it. celebration time.


Capitol Police should walk off the job.


----------



## horselightning

bodecea said:


> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In victory for Trump, Republicans block probe of U.S. Capitol riot
> 
> 
> Republicans in the U.S. Senate on Friday derailed a bipartisan inquiry into the deadly assault on the Capitol by former President Donald Trump's supporters, despite a torrent of criticism the lawmakers were playing down the violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slow my foot republicans blocked it. celebration time.
> 
> 
> 
> Capitol Police should walk off the job.
Click to expand...

why do they matter more then other police.  how many of them, were shot, bit, and had glass and rock tossed at hme like blm cops?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Mac1958 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, maybe they can launch another Benghazi investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> *READ:* If the investigation is into Democratic leaders it is all bullshit!!.... against Republicans... it is legit and automatically GUILTY!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that what you perceive from that post?
Click to expand...

100%.
  Doing yet another divisive "investigation" where Congress waste even more time and money on yet another distraction from their actual fucking job. We don't need anymore political based "investigations".  That is all the Democrats did the past 4 years. And nothing came from it.
  Benghazi was a real event where our soldiers were left to die to protect politicians from making a hard decision. 
There is no comparison between the two.


----------



## horselightning

Oddball said:


> Only about eight threads started on this tired topic today.


oops sorry


----------



## Esdraelon

All they did was remove the imprimatur of "bipartisanship" from the latest witch hunt.  Trust me... the Dems have until 2022 to drag people before their little kangaroo courts and destroy their reputations and bankrupt them as a political exercise.
About 400 citizens have been arrested and are IN CUSTODY and the strongest charge I'm aware of is "trespassing and vandalism".  It's been close to 5 months and not a SINGLE charge for any of them for sedition or insurrection.  There was no arson, the only gunshot fired was used to kill an unarmed citizen.


----------



## horselightning

ESDRAELON said:


> All they did was remove the imprimatur of "bipartisanship" from the latest witch hunt.  Trust me... the Dems have until 2022 to drag people before their little kangaroo courts and destroy their reputations and bankrupt them as a political exercise.
> About 400 citizens have been arrested and are IN CUSTODY and the strongest charge I'm aware of is "trespassing and vandalism".  It's been close to 5 months and not a SINGLE charge for any of them for sedition or insurrection.  There was no arson, the only gunshot fired was used to kill an unarmed citizen.


the sickly obsssessed dems will contine on of course and kep getting being  fought by the right.


----------



## MarcATL

Why is this something to celebrate OP?


----------



## jknowgood

bodecea said:


> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In victory for Trump, Republicans block probe of U.S. Capitol riot
> 
> 
> Republicans in the U.S. Senate on Friday derailed a bipartisan inquiry into the deadly assault on the Capitol by former President Donald Trump's supporters, despite a torrent of criticism the lawmakers were playing down the violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slow my foot republicans blocked it. celebration time.
> 
> 
> 
> Capitol Police should walk off the job.
Click to expand...

Yep so should the police in Portland, Chicago, Minneapolis, New York, Los Angeles, San Francisco, and Seattle. Leave liberals to kill their own! Oh and Capitol police let those peaceful protestors in. Nancy just don't like the average people around her.


----------



## White 6

horselightning said:


> In victory for Trump, Republicans block probe of U.S. Capitol riot
> 
> 
> Republicans in the U.S. Senate on Friday derailed a bipartisan inquiry into the deadly assault on the Capitol by former President Donald Trump's supporters, despite a torrent of criticism the lawmakers were playing down the violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slow my foot republicans blocked it. celebration time.


I suspect it is not stopped, only delayed for the moment.


----------



## jknowgood

ESDRAELON said:


> All they did was remove the imprimatur of "bipartisanship" from the latest witch hunt.  Trust me... the Dems have until 2022 to drag people before their little kangaroo courts and destroy their reputations and bankrupt them as a political exercise.
> About 400 citizens have been arrested and are IN CUSTODY and the strongest charge I'm aware of is "trespassing and vandalism".  It's been close to 5 months and not a SINGLE charge for any of them for sedition or insurrection.  There was no arson, the only gunshot fired was used to kill an unarmed citizen.


I hope they sue the democrat party into bankruptcy.


----------



## DrLove

Oddball said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I held off on my next donation to the REPUBS until I saw what was going to come of this 1/6 Dimm proposed debacle.
> I'll be gladly signing a check to them this weekend!!
> 
> 
> 
> Too soon....Too many republicans voted in favor of that fan dance.
> 
> Don't be a sap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still. My money. My choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Choose to put on a longshot at the horse track....Your odds for a payoff with the current crop of swampers running the party will be greatly higher.....Choosing and individual would be best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think humans are a bad bet, I never put money on an animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know the animal will run in the same direction every time, istead of teling me it's going to run in one direction then goes the other as soon as the gate opens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They stumble, too.
> 
> And while you persist as to how I should politically spend my money, *IT IS very Bidenesque of you to continue to do so.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not telling you....Just pointing out that throwing money at the RNC at this point is like Fauci funding the Wuhan lab...Your funeral, if you want to spend it on kneecapping what you say you really want.
Click to expand...

Waiting for Preciant post from our Oddest of Balls - Should prolly STFU


----------



## bravoactual

DrLove said:


> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com



Totally Fucking Agree.  All the law and order Cons do not care about 140 Capitol Hill Police Officers injured that day.

Fuck the Cons.


----------



## bravoactual

DrLove said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I held off on my next donation to the REPUBS until I saw what was going to come of this 1/6 Dimm proposed debacle.
> I'll be gladly signing a check to them this weekend!!
> 
> 
> 
> Too soon....Too many republicans voted in favor of that fan dance.
> 
> Don't be a sap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still. My money. My choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Choose to put on a longshot at the horse track....Your odds for a payoff with the current crop of swampers running the party will be greatly higher.....Choosing and individual would be best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think humans are a bad bet, I never put money on an animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know the animal will run in the same direction every time, istead of teling me it's going to run in one direction then goes the other as soon as the gate opens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They stumble, too.
> 
> And while you persist as to how I should politically spend my money, *IT IS very Bidenesque of you to continue to do so.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not telling you....Just pointing out that throwing money at the RNC at this point is like Fauci funding the Wuhan lab...Your funeral, if you want to spend it on kneecapping what you say you really want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waiting for Preciant post from our Oddest of Balls - Should prolly STFU
Click to expand...


All this does is set the stage for another more violent attempt Insurrection.  Fuck Republicans


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> All that's needed to keep Trump out of office is to keep Democrats to win control of Congress in the 2024 election.
> 
> 
> 
> From a Canadian's POV, I see it as a situation in which Trump must be prevented from regaining the presidency. This will be a mutually agreed position of all of America's security agencies. It's just too unthinkable to contemplate the damage he could do if he regains power.
> 
> For that reason, all options are on the table to stop him!
> 
> This has called for Biden to begin to compromise on his planned agenda in order to maintain popularity of his D party. Biden will be following directions from responsible Americans who fully understand America's precarious position. He must know that America's future is on very shaky ground with the fascist threat, even if it's not with Trump leading it.
> 
> If necessary, government will deal with Trump even if it calls for the Kennedy solution!
> 
> The China threat to America's superiority can't be ignored for much longer, just for the sake of domestic division in America. America must find it's way back to sanity and start to pull together.
> This certainly calls for the elimination of the Trump problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you're calling for, is treason.  That's some third world shit you wanna do...lol
Click to expand...

he just exposed to the entire board what I have been saying about him is factual,that he is a sockpuppet shill from Langley especially sense this fucking troll has never called for the assassination of warmonger presidents Bush or Obama or Clinton.yet a non warmonger president comes along and he wants HIM assassinated.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

bravoactual said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I held off on my next donation to the REPUBS until I saw what was going to come of this 1/6 Dimm proposed debacle.
> I'll be gladly signing a check to them this weekend!!
> 
> 
> 
> Too soon....Too many republicans voted in favor of that fan dance.
> 
> Don't be a sap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still. My money. My choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Choose to put on a longshot at the horse track....Your odds for a payoff with the current crop of swampers running the party will be greatly higher.....Choosing and individual would be best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think humans are a bad bet, I never put money on an animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know the animal will run in the same direction every time, istead of teling me it's going to run in one direction then goes the other as soon as the gate opens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They stumble, too.
> 
> And while you persist as to how I should politically spend my money, *IT IS very Bidenesque of you to continue to do so.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not telling you....Just pointing out that throwing money at the RNC at this point is like Fauci funding the Wuhan lab...Your funeral, if you want to spend it on kneecapping what you say you really want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waiting for Preciant post from our Oddest of Balls - Should prolly STFU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All this does is set the stage for another more violent attempt Insurrection.  Fuck Republicans
Click to expand...

the langley shills are coming out in droves now folks.


----------



## bravoactual

bravoactual said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I held off on my next donation to the REPUBS until I saw what was going to come of this 1/6 Dimm proposed debacle.
> I'll be gladly signing a check to them this weekend!!
> 
> 
> 
> Too soon....Too many republicans voted in favor of that fan dance.
> 
> Don't be a sap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still. My money. My choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Choose to put on a longshot at the horse track....Your odds for a payoff with the current crop of swampers running the party will be greatly higher.....Choosing and individual would be best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think humans are a bad bet, I never put money on an animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know the animal will run in the same direction every time, istead of teling me it's going to run in one direction then goes the other as soon as the gate opens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They stumble, too.
> 
> And while you persist as to how I should politically spend my money, *IT IS very Bidenesque of you to continue to do so.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not telling you....Just pointing out that throwing money at the RNC at this point is like Fauci funding the Wuhan lab...Your funeral, if you want to spend it on kneecapping what you say you really want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waiting for Preciant post from our Oddest of Balls - Should prolly STFU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All this does is set the stage for another more violent attempt Insurrection.  Fuck Republicans
Click to expand...


Which the Cons would love


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Votto said:


> I still want to know who killed JFK.
> 
> We need some closure here people!
> 
> I know, we will give Mueller $30 million to find out who killed JFK.
> 
> What could possibly go wrong?


A bunch of moronic cultists might keep the person from being prosecuted. Thanks for asking!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

bravoactual said:


> this does is set the stage for another more violent attempt Insurrection.


Which is just going to result in all of those people being hosed down by the national guard next time. Not that the GOP cares. They have no affinity for their base.


----------



## HaShev




----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

HaShev said:


> View attachment 494725


Except she pushed for it. And that didn't happen anyway. Gotdam we are a country half full of morons.


----------



## HaShev

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 494725
> 
> 
> 
> Except she pushed for it. And that didn't happen anyway. Gotdam we are a country half full of morons.
Click to expand...

So you just admitted the commission would have been corrupt and that the half of the country that are morons have their laptops missing.  *L*


----------



## bodecea

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> this does is set the stage for another more violent attempt Insurrection.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is just going to result in all of those people being hosed down by the national guard next time. Not that the GOP cares. They have no affinity for their base.
Click to expand...

Exactly...next time, guns loaded I'll bet.


----------



## DrLove

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> this does is set the stage for another more violent attempt Insurrection.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is just going to result in all of those people being hosed down by the national guard next time. Not that the GOP cares. They have no affinity for their base.
Click to expand...


High pressure hoses as used against blacks in the 50s n 60s and installed for immediate pressurization and usage against violent RW insurrectionists could work!

Sure be fun to see a few of those buttfuckers blown down a few staircases same as they dragged Officer Fanone!


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

DrLove said:


> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


Need tissues honey?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

HaShev said:


> you just admitted the commission would have been corrupt


Liar. Poor little guy has to lie to himself to have anything to say.


----------



## horselightning

MarcATL said:


> Why is this something to celebrate OP?


onestep forward for republicans in stopping wasted time,


----------



## horselightning

jknowgood said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In victory for Trump, Republicans block probe of U.S. Capitol riot
> 
> 
> Republicans in the U.S. Senate on Friday derailed a bipartisan inquiry into the deadly assault on the Capitol by former President Donald Trump's supporters, despite a torrent of criticism the lawmakers were playing down the violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slow my foot republicans blocked it. celebration time.
> 
> 
> 
> Capitol Police should walk off the job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep so should the police in Portland, Chicago, Minneapolis, New York, Los Angeles, San Francisco, and Seattle. Leave liberals to kill their own! Oh and Capitol police let those peaceful protestors in. Nancy just don't like the average people around her.
Click to expand...

what all the suidden other cops matter.  they put up with a lot moe thne capitoal police ever have.


----------



## bripat9643

bodecea said:


> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In victory for Trump, Republicans block probe of U.S. Capitol riot
> 
> 
> Republicans in the U.S. Senate on Friday derailed a bipartisan inquiry into the deadly assault on the Capitol by former President Donald Trump's supporters, despite a torrent of criticism the lawmakers were playing down the violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slow my foot republicans blocked it. celebration time.
> 
> 
> 
> Capitol Police should walk off the job.
Click to expand...

I hope they do.


----------



## Doc7505

Care4all said:


> Whodatsaywhodat. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Investigation of a field trip ? Who took selfies inside the ropes?  Democrats are so childish ... boo hoo we are not getting our way , time to go nuclear ... bunch of dopes. . . If you fools need to investigate,  investigate nov. 3.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you are talking about with them walking orderly inside, happened earlier, on another side of the Capitol building....
> and not the side of the violent rioters beating up the cops and smashing and ram rodding windows and doors to get in....
> 
> It's deceiving to imply, they were the same incident...imo.
Click to expand...


~~~~~~
Indeed, those breaking windows and beating the police were led by John Sullivan and his BLM/Antifa terrorists that infiltrated the protest. 









						Chat History Reveals BLM Infiltrator of D.C. Rally Planned to Incite Violence at Capitol
					

Screenshots of a Discord chat showed that leftist John Sullivan was in D.C. on January 6 with the aim of turning the Trump rally violent.




					thenewamerican.com
				



**********​








						Facial recognition identifies extremists storming the Capitol
					

Trump supporters say that Antifa members disguised as one of them infiltrated the protesters who stormed the U.S. Capitol on Wednesday.




					www.washingtontimes.com


----------



## Lakhota

Republicans are evil.  They really proved it today - again...


----------



## DukeU

Democrats are now for law and order?!? Who knew???


----------



## bripat9643

Lakhota said:


> Republicans are evil.  They really proved it today - again...


They proved they aren't as gullible as the Democrat Reich minions think they are.


----------



## Who_Me?

These guys will soon wake up and see that they are on the wrong side of history.


----------



## asaratis

DrLove said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, maybe they can launch another Benghazi investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know right? Ten just wasn’t enough
> Well, time for Nancy to get busy. This will backfire on The Insurrectionist Party - Bigly.
> NP will name a select committee that will start calling in witnesses. Start with Kevin and Mitch!
> Hopefully 3 Rs and three Ds. No one currently serving.
> It will be covered nonstop by everyone but the usual media suspects.
Click to expand...

There was no insurrection.

Their is nothing here comparable to the War Between the States.

Their is nothing here comparable to 9-11.

Their is nothing here comparable to Pearl Harbor.

Our current President, our Speaker of the House, our Democrat Party Leaders, our fake-news-media pundits are all FULL OF SHIT, PISS and VINEGAR!!!

Liberalism is a blatantly obvious mental disorder.


----------



## asaratis

Jets said:


> This is why the filibuster needs to go.


The filibuster functions much the same as the Electoral College.  Both keep the minority side from being raped by the majority.

The filibuster saves the liberal asses just as much as it saves the conservative asses.  Your buddy Harry Reid proved that for you.

Liberalism is well represented by anti-American assholes!


----------



## Esdraelon

forkup said:


> he asked his supporters to stop the certification of that election


Give a source for HIS WORDS doing this or STFU...people are tired of your bullshyt.


----------



## Esdraelon

Care4all said:


> It's deceiving to imply, they were the same incident.


Yeah... kind of like the media references to "armed, bloody insurrection", huh?


----------



## McRib




----------



## Godboy

bravoactual said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I held off on my next donation to the REPUBS until I saw what was going to come of this 1/6 Dimm proposed debacle.
> I'll be gladly signing a check to them this weekend!!
> 
> 
> 
> Too soon....Too many republicans voted in favor of that fan dance.
> 
> Don't be a sap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still. My money. My choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Choose to put on a longshot at the horse track....Your odds for a payoff with the current crop of swampers running the party will be greatly higher.....Choosing and individual would be best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think humans are a bad bet, I never put money on an animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know the animal will run in the same direction every time, istead of teling me it's going to run in one direction then goes the other as soon as the gate opens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They stumble, too.
> 
> And while you persist as to how I should politically spend my money, *IT IS very Bidenesque of you to continue to do so.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not telling you....Just pointing out that throwing money at the RNC at this point is like Fauci funding the Wuhan lab...Your funeral, if you want to spend it on kneecapping what you say you really want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waiting for Preciant post from our Oddest of Balls - Should prolly STFU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All this does is set the stage for another more violent attempt Insurrection.  Fuck Republicans
Click to expand...

Why are you worried about "republican insurrection", when you know democrats are the ones who are going to riot constantly? We have seen MANY riots since Jan 6th, and not one of them was right wing. You probably wont see another right wing riot in your life time, so whats with this unreasonable fear? Why do you only comment on the one riot and not the hundreds of others?


----------



## jbander

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> Fine by me.  Like every other commission it would be a waste of millions of dollars with no end result other than politicians being able to grandstand in front of the cameras in the appearance they are actually doing something for their constituents.
Click to expand...

Or it will be good enough to have the hate group the right calls a party flushed down the shitter were they belong. The people who tried to bring down this country for the sake of a mentally ill dictator and the people who still support them  are anti Americans traitor. They have to go, if we want to save our democracy. These people belong in Russia with the rest of the right wing supporters.


----------



## jbander

Godboy said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I held off on my next donation to the REPUBS until I saw what was going to come of this 1/6 Dimm proposed debacle.
> I'll be gladly signing a check to them this weekend!!
> 
> 
> 
> Too soon....Too many republicans voted in favor of that fan dance.
> 
> Don't be a sap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still. My money. My choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Choose to put on a longshot at the horse track....Your odds for a payoff with the current crop of swampers running the party will be greatly higher.....Choosing and individual would be best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think humans are a bad bet, I never put money on an animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know the animal will run in the same direction every time, istead of teling me it's going to run in one direction then goes the other as soon as the gate opens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They stumble, too.
> 
> And while you persist as to how I should politically spend my money, *IT IS very Bidenesque of you to continue to do so.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not telling you....Just pointing out that throwing money at the RNC at this point is like Fauci funding the Wuhan lab...Your funeral, if you want to spend it on kneecapping what you say you really want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waiting for Preciant post from our Oddest of Balls - Should prolly STFU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All this does is set the stage for another more violent attempt Insurrection.  Fuck Republicans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you worried about "republican insurrection", when you know democrats are the ones who are going to riot constantly? We have seen MANY riots since Jan 6th, and not one of them was right wing. You probably wont see another right wing riot in your life time, so whats with this unreasonable fear? Why do you only comment on the one riot and not the hundreds of others?
Click to expand...

Not even close the threat to demactacy is totally from the right , hate crimes are by republicans and hate deaths are literally all done by the hate party right. No Antifa or BLM has been charged ever with a hate crime killing,. Hundreds by the the hate party right. Thousand when it includes all hate crimes. When The right opens their mouth then they are lying.


----------



## Godboy

jbander said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I held off on my next donation to the REPUBS until I saw what was going to come of this 1/6 Dimm proposed debacle.
> I'll be gladly signing a check to them this weekend!!
> 
> 
> 
> Too soon....Too many republicans voted in favor of that fan dance.
> 
> Don't be a sap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still. My money. My choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Choose to put on a longshot at the horse track....Your odds for a payoff with the current crop of swampers running the party will be greatly higher.....Choosing and individual would be best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think humans are a bad bet, I never put money on an animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know the animal will run in the same direction every time, istead of teling me it's going to run in one direction then goes the other as soon as the gate opens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They stumble, too.
> 
> And while you persist as to how I should politically spend my money, *IT IS very Bidenesque of you to continue to do so.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not telling you....Just pointing out that throwing money at the RNC at this point is like Fauci funding the Wuhan lab...Your funeral, if you want to spend it on kneecapping what you say you really want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waiting for Preciant post from our Oddest of Balls - Should prolly STFU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All this does is set the stage for another more violent attempt Insurrection.  Fuck Republicans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you worried about "republican insurrection", when you know democrats are the ones who are going to riot constantly? We have seen MANY riots since Jan 6th, and not one of them was right wing. You probably wont see another right wing riot in your life time, so whats with this unreasonable fear? Why do you only comment on the one riot and not the hundreds of others?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close the threat to demactacy is totally from the right , hate crimes are by republicans and hate deaths are literally all done by the hate party right. No Antifa or BLM has been charged ever with a hate crime killing,. Hundreds by the the hate party right. Thousand when it includes all hate crimes. When The right opens their mouth then they are lying.
Click to expand...

What fucking hate crimes by the right? Furthermore, why hasnt BLM and ANTIFA been charged with a hate crime? Is there another group in the nation who has attacked people based on skin color or political beliefs more than them?


----------



## jbander

Alexandre Fedorovski said:


> *Another attempt by Democrat extremists to discredit the Republican Party and thereby prevent Trump from running in the 2024 election has failed!*​Senate blocks legislation to create a bipartisan commission to investigate the January 6 insurrection.​*View attachment 494644*
> 
> The Senate voted 54-35 to reject the creation of a January 6 commission.
> 
> Source: Senate blocks legislation to create a bipartisan commission to investigate the January 6 insurrection


God I love these idiots, anyone on the right want to tell us why the right rejected this commission.  This should be good.


----------



## horselightning

I make perfect sense. We got the left thinking the only cops  that matter are the capitol security. the police all over the us have put up with enough abuse far more then the capitol ones. The cops on the streets have put up with a lot nmore abuse then the ones at the capitol did. They all should matter.


----------



## Vel

jbander said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I held off on my next donation to the REPUBS until I saw what was going to come of this 1/6 Dimm proposed debacle.
> I'll be gladly signing a check to them this weekend!!
> 
> 
> 
> Too soon....Too many republicans voted in favor of that fan dance.
> 
> Don't be a sap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still. My money. My choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Choose to put on a longshot at the horse track....Your odds for a payoff with the current crop of swampers running the party will be greatly higher.....Choosing and individual would be best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think humans are a bad bet, I never put money on an animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know the animal will run in the same direction every time, istead of teling me it's going to run in one direction then goes the other as soon as the gate opens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They stumble, too.
> 
> And while you persist as to how I should politically spend my money, *IT IS very Bidenesque of you to continue to do so.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not telling you....Just pointing out that throwing money at the RNC at this point is like Fauci funding the Wuhan lab...Your funeral, if you want to spend it on kneecapping what you say you really want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waiting for Preciant post from our Oddest of Balls - Should prolly STFU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All this does is set the stage for another more violent attempt Insurrection.  Fuck Republicans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you worried about "republican insurrection", when you know democrats are the ones who are going to riot constantly? We have seen MANY riots since Jan 6th, and not one of them was right wing. You probably wont see another right wing riot in your life time, so whats with this unreasonable fear? Why do you only comment on the one riot and not the hundreds of others?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close the threat to demactacy is totally from the right , hate crimes are by republicans and hate deaths are literally all done by the hate party right. No Antifa or BLM has been charged ever with a hate crime killing,. Hundreds by the the hate party right. Thousand when it includes all hate crimes. When The right opens their mouth then they are lying.
Click to expand...

Why bless your tiny heart, You really ARE insane. You should seek professional help.


----------



## jbander

Godboy said:


> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I held off on my next donation to the REPUBS until I saw what was going to come of this 1/6 Dimm proposed debacle.
> I'll be gladly signing a check to them this weekend!!
> 
> 
> 
> Too soon....Too many republicans voted in favor of that fan dance.
> 
> Don't be a sap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still. My money. My choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Choose to put on a longshot at the horse track....Your odds for a payoff with the current crop of swampers running the party will be greatly higher.....Choosing and individual would be best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think humans are a bad bet, I never put money on an animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know the animal will run in the same direction every time, istead of teling me it's going to run in one direction then goes the other as soon as the gate opens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They stumble, too.
> 
> And while you persist as to how I should politically spend my money, *IT IS very Bidenesque of you to continue to do so.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not telling you....Just pointing out that throwing money at the RNC at this point is like Fauci funding the Wuhan lab...Your funeral, if you want to spend it on kneecapping what you say you really want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waiting for Preciant post from our Oddest of Balls - Should prolly STFU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All this does is set the stage for another more violent attempt Insurrection.  Fuck Republicans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you worried about "republican insurrection", when you know democrats are the ones who are going to riot constantly? We have seen MANY riots since Jan 6th, and not one of them was right wing. You probably wont see another right wing riot in your life time, so whats with this unreasonable fear? Why do you only comment on the one riot and not the hundreds of others?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close the threat to demactacy is totally from the right , hate crimes are by republicans and hate deaths are literally all done by the hate party right. No Antifa or BLM has been charged ever with a hate crime killing,. Hundreds by the the hate party right. Thousand when it includes all hate crimes. When The right opens their mouth then they are lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What fucking hate crimes by the right? Furthermore, why hasnt BLM and ANTIFA been charged with a hate crime? Is there another group in the nation who has attacked people based on skin color or political beliefs more than them?
Click to expand...

If they open their mouths it is a lie. They don't even come close to the truth, everything they got is made up lies from someone else, these micro minds read it and it becomes fact to them. They have no concept at all of critical thinking.


----------



## Orangecat

jbander said:


> Not even close the threat to demactacy is totally from the right ,


Aww shit, demactacy is in trouble!


----------



## jbander

Vel said:


> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I held off on my next donation to the REPUBS until I saw what was going to come of this 1/6 Dimm proposed debacle.
> I'll be gladly signing a check to them this weekend!!
> 
> 
> 
> Too soon....Too many republicans voted in favor of that fan dance.
> 
> Don't be a sap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still. My money. My choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Choose to put on a longshot at the horse track....Your odds for a payoff with the current crop of swampers running the party will be greatly higher.....Choosing and individual would be best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think humans are a bad bet, I never put money on an animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know the animal will run in the same direction every time, istead of teling me it's going to run in one direction then goes the other as soon as the gate opens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They stumble, too.
> 
> And while you persist as to how I should politically spend my money, *IT IS very Bidenesque of you to continue to do so.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not telling you....Just pointing out that throwing money at the RNC at this point is like Fauci funding the Wuhan lab...Your funeral, if you want to spend it on kneecapping what you say you really want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waiting for Preciant post from our Oddest of Balls - Should prolly STFU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All this does is set the stage for another more violent attempt Insurrection.  Fuck Republicans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you worried about "republican insurrection", when you know democrats are the ones who are going to riot constantly? We have seen MANY riots since Jan 6th, and not one of them was right wing. You probably wont see another right wing riot in your life time, so whats with this unreasonable fear? Why do you only comment on the one riot and not the hundreds of others?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close the threat to demactacy is totally from the right , hate crimes are by republicans and hate deaths are literally all done by the hate party right. No Antifa or BLM has been charged ever with a hate crime killing,. Hundreds by the the hate party right. Thousand when it includes all hate crimes. When The right opens their mouth then they are lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why bless your tiny heart, You really ARE insane. You should seek professional help.
Click to expand...

That's all you got, what a pitiful display of nothing. This guy thinks he actually said something. A thought, why do you think that I would care about what traitors to my country think of me, in fact the more hate you send my way would be a bolstering compliment wouldn't it? I should be gracious enough to thank you , but I won't because I hate all the threats and enemy of my country.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

DrLove said:


> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


Even after having ‘lost’ the Senate, Republicans still maintain some minority rule.


----------



## jbander

Godboy said:


> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I held off on my next donation to the REPUBS until I saw what was going to come of this 1/6 Dimm proposed debacle.
> I'll be gladly signing a check to them this weekend!!
> 
> 
> 
> Too soon....Too many republicans voted in favor of that fan dance.
> 
> Don't be a sap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still. My money. My choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Choose to put on a longshot at the horse track....Your odds for a payoff with the current crop of swampers running the party will be greatly higher.....Choosing and individual would be best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think humans are a bad bet, I never put money on an animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know the animal will run in the same direction every time, istead of teling me it's going to run in one direction then goes the other as soon as the gate opens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They stumble, too.
> 
> And while you persist as to how I should politically spend my money, *IT IS very Bidenesque of you to continue to do so.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not telling you....Just pointing out that throwing money at the RNC at this point is like Fauci funding the Wuhan lab...Your funeral, if you want to spend it on kneecapping what you say you really want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waiting for Preciant post from our Oddest of Balls - Should prolly STFU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All this does is set the stage for another more violent attempt Insurrection.  Fuck Republicans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you worried about "republican insurrection", when you know democrats are the ones who are going to riot constantly? We have seen MANY riots since Jan 6th, and not one of them was right wing. You probably wont see another right wing riot in your life time, so whats with this unreasonable fear? Why do you only comment on the one riot and not the hundreds of others?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close the threat to demactacy is totally from the right , hate crimes are by republicans and hate deaths are literally all done by the hate party right. No Antifa or BLM has been charged ever with a hate crime killing,. Hundreds by the the hate party right. Thousand when it includes all hate crimes. When The right opens their mouth then they are lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What fucking hate crimes by the right? Furthermore, why hasnt BLM and ANTIFA been charged with a hate crime? Is there another group in the nation who has attacked people based on skin color or political beliefs more than them?
Click to expand...

I'll give you a lesson here,hate crimes is a government designation and listing of hate crimes and hate crime murders in this country. Just look it up. Example in 2018 there was only 50 hate crime murders in this country , every single one were done by your hate party, Not one by Muslims or any left wing organization. everyone by one of your many hate groups that the right supports.


----------



## jbander

sarahgop said:


> Biden and  his fascist  party should  be  investigated for  sending out the Black shirts to burn down and  loot cities and to murder  people.


Won't wash ace , so much crap coming from your side. Comparing BLM protest to you and your people trying to bring down this country is a hoot.


----------



## Godboy

jbander said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I held off on my next donation to the REPUBS until I saw what was going to come of this 1/6 Dimm proposed debacle.
> I'll be gladly signing a check to them this weekend!!
> 
> 
> 
> Too soon....Too many republicans voted in favor of that fan dance.
> 
> Don't be a sap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still. My money. My choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Choose to put on a longshot at the horse track....Your odds for a payoff with the current crop of swampers running the party will be greatly higher.....Choosing and individual would be best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think humans are a bad bet, I never put money on an animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know the animal will run in the same direction every time, istead of teling me it's going to run in one direction then goes the other as soon as the gate opens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They stumble, too.
> 
> And while you persist as to how I should politically spend my money, *IT IS very Bidenesque of you to continue to do so.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not telling you....Just pointing out that throwing money at the RNC at this point is like Fauci funding the Wuhan lab...Your funeral, if you want to spend it on kneecapping what you say you really want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waiting for Preciant post from our Oddest of Balls - Should prolly STFU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All this does is set the stage for another more violent attempt Insurrection.  Fuck Republicans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you worried about "republican insurrection", when you know democrats are the ones who are going to riot constantly? We have seen MANY riots since Jan 6th, and not one of them was right wing. You probably wont see another right wing riot in your life time, so whats with this unreasonable fear? Why do you only comment on the one riot and not the hundreds of others?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close the threat to demactacy is totally from the right , hate crimes are by republicans and hate deaths are literally all done by the hate party right. No Antifa or BLM has been charged ever with a hate crime killing,. Hundreds by the the hate party right. Thousand when it includes all hate crimes. When The right opens their mouth then they are lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What fucking hate crimes by the right? Furthermore, why hasnt BLM and ANTIFA been charged with a hate crime? Is there another group in the nation who has attacked people based on skin color or political beliefs more than them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll give you a lesson here,hate crimes is a government designation and listing of hate crimes and hate crime murders in this country. Just look it up. Example in 2018 there was only 50 hate crime murders in this country , every single one were done by your hate party, Not one by Muslims or any left wing organization. everyone by one of your many hate groups that the right supports.
Click to expand...

Bro, you are woefully uninformed about hate crimes. "Only 50 in 2018" and all were committed by the right? Are you fucking crazy? Who the fuck told you that, and why did you believe him?

_In 2018, race was reported for *6,266* known hate crime offenders. Of these offenders:_


_53.6 percent were White._
_24.0 percent were Black or African American._
_6.9 percent were groups made up of individuals of various races (group of multiple races)._
_1.3 percent were Asian._
_1.0 percent were American Indian or Alaska Native._
_0.3 percent (19 offenders) were Native Hawaiian or Other Pacific Islander._
_12.9 percent were unknown._
_








						Offenders
					





					ucr.fbi.gov
				



_


----------



## jbander

HaShev said:


> View attachment 494725


THis the right thinks is a actual response to counteract the support of the right in the destruction of this country


----------



## Godboy

jbander said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 494725
> 
> 
> 
> THis the right thinks is a actual response to counteract the support of the right in the destruction of this country
Click to expand...

Remind us again about all the democrat destruction. How many billions in damage was it? How many lives and businesses were destroyed? The fucking balls you have to blame destruction on the right is border lining on mental retardation.


----------



## Doc7505

jbander said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I held off on my next donation to the REPUBS until I saw what was going to come of this 1/6 Dimm proposed debacle.
> I'll be gladly signing a check to them this weekend!!
> 
> 
> 
> Too soon....Too many republicans voted in favor of that fan dance.
> 
> Don't be a sap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still. My money. My choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Choose to put on a longshot at the horse track....Your odds for a payoff with the current crop of swampers running the party will be greatly higher.....Choosing and individual would be best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think humans are a bad bet, I never put money on an animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know the animal will run in the same direction every time, istead of teling me it's going to run in one direction then goes the other as soon as the gate opens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They stumble, too.
> 
> And while you persist as to how I should politically spend my money, *IT IS very Bidenesque of you to continue to do so.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not telling you....Just pointing out that throwing money at the RNC at this point is like Fauci funding the Wuhan lab...Your funeral, if you want to spend it on kneecapping what you say you really want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waiting for Preciant post from our Oddest of Balls - Should prolly STFU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All this does is set the stage for another more violent attempt Insurrection.  Fuck Republicans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you worried about "republican insurrection", when you know democrats are the ones who are going to riot constantly? We have seen MANY riots since Jan 6th, and not one of them was right wing. You probably wont see another right wing riot in your life time, so whats with this unreasonable fear? Why do you only comment on the one riot and not the hundreds of others?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close the threat to demactacy is totally from the right , hate crimes are by republicans and hate deaths are literally all done by the hate party right. No Antifa or BLM has been charged ever with a hate crime killing,. Hundreds by the the hate party right. Thousand when it includes all hate crimes. When The right opens their mouth then they are lying.
Click to expand...


~~~~~~








						Black Man Charged with Hate Crime
					

By AFRO Staff A Black Pennsylvania man has been charged with beating and throwing another man onto a train track in a racially motivated attack, according to Port Authority of […]




					afro.com
				



**********​








						Black man charged with hate crime after allegedly yelling 'black lives matter' before stabbing white man
					

Police have arrested a man who is believed to have stabbed another man moments after screaming, “Black lives matter” at him.




					www.washingtonexaminer.com
				



**********​








						Black Lives Matter activist  from Seattle charged with anti-Asian hate crime
					

A Black Lives Matter activist from Seattle has been arrested — for an alleged anti-Asian hate crime, according to reports. Christopher Hamner, 51, who is black, was charged with allegedly att…




					nypost.com
				



**********​








						NYC Man Charged with Multiple Hate Crimes Linked to Attacks on Synagogues
					

A Bronx man has been arrested on numerous hate crime charges in connection to several attacks on synagogues in the area in recent weeks.




					people.com
				



**********​


			Man charged with hate crime after attack on Asian American woman caught on video
		

**********​








						Man who viciously beat white manager in Macy's store is arrested and charged with assault
					

The hooligan who was filmed maliciously attacking a white Macy's store manager has finally been charged, though not with a hate crime.




					www.bizpacreview.com
				




Just how many of these fine upstanding persons march with BLM?


----------



## TheGreatSatan

Oddball said:


> Only about eight threads started on this tired topic today.


They are trying to pretend people care about their setup riot where the cops let people in and took selfies with them.


----------



## jbander

Godboy said:


> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I held off on my next donation to the REPUBS until I saw what was going to come of this 1/6 Dimm proposed debacle.
> I'll be gladly signing a check to them this weekend!!
> 
> 
> 
> Too soon....Too many republicans voted in favor of that fan dance.
> 
> Don't be a sap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still. My money. My choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Choose to put on a longshot at the horse track....Your odds for a payoff with the current crop of swampers running the party will be greatly higher.....Choosing and individual would be best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think humans are a bad bet, I never put money on an animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know the animal will run in the same direction every time, istead of teling me it's going to run in one direction then goes the other as soon as the gate opens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They stumble, too.
> 
> And while you persist as to how I should politically spend my money, *IT IS very Bidenesque of you to continue to do so.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not telling you....Just pointing out that throwing money at the RNC at this point is like Fauci funding the Wuhan lab...Your funeral, if you want to spend it on kneecapping what you say you really want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waiting for Preciant post from our Oddest of Balls - Should prolly STFU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All this does is set the stage for another more violent attempt Insurrection.  Fuck Republicans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you worried about "republican insurrection", when you know democrats are the ones who are going to riot constantly? We have seen MANY riots since Jan 6th, and not one of them was right wing. You probably wont see another right wing riot in your life time, so whats with this unreasonable fear? Why do you only comment on the one riot and not the hundreds of others?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close the threat to demactacy is totally from the right , hate crimes are by republicans and hate deaths are literally all done by the hate party right. No Antifa or BLM has been charged ever with a hate crime killing,. Hundreds by the the hate party right. Thousand when it includes all hate crimes. When The right opens their mouth then they are lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What fucking hate crimes by the right? Furthermore, why hasnt BLM and ANTIFA been charged with a hate crime? Is there another group in the nation who has attacked people based on skin color or political beliefs more than them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll give you a lesson here,hate crimes is a government designation and listing of hate crimes and hate crime murders in this country. Just look it up. Example in 2018 there was only 50 hate crime murders in this country , every single one were done by your hate party, Not one by Muslims or any left wing organization. everyone by one of your many hate groups that the right supports.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bro, you are woefully uninformed about hate crimes. "Only 50 in 2018" and all were committed by the right? Are you fucking crazy? Who the fuck told you that, and why did you believe him?
> 
> _In 2018, race was reported for *6,266* known hate crime offenders. Of these offenders:_
> 
> 
> _53.6 percent were White._
> _24.0 percent were Black or African American._
> _6.9 percent were groups made up of individuals of various races (group of multiple races)._
> _1.3 percent were Asian._
> _1.0 percent were American Indian or Alaska Native._
> _0.3 percent (19 offenders) were Native Hawaiian or Other Pacific Islander._
> _12.9 percent were unknown._
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Offenders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ucr.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
Click to expand...

I always love to show how idiotic a righty's remarks are. 








						PolitiFact - Explaining the numbers behind the rise in reported hate crimes
					

Many people were concerned about President Donald Trump's response to the New Zealand mosque shooting in March, when




					www.politifact.com
				





I ALWAYS LOVE THIS PART< THE TOP THREE THAT MAKE UP JUST ABOUT ALL THE 7000 HATE CRIMES IN 2017 is No 1. RACE ETHNICITY ANCESTRY NO 2. IS RELIGION AND NUMBER 3. IS SEXUAL ORIENTATION .THEN IT IS DISABILITY, GENDER, GENDER IDENTITY . NOw this is a chance to make a idiiot of yourself , tell us how any of these things are a issue of the left. This should be good . On your 2018 hate crime death question, that you say doesn't exist, how many sources do you want -------https://www.voanews.com/usa/2018-least-50-us-deaths-surging-right-wing-extremist-attacks








						Right-Wing Extremism Linked to Every 2018 Extremist Murder in the U.S., ADL Finds | ADL
					






					www.adl.org
				











						Extremist-related killings in 2018 'overwhelmingly linked to right-wing' movements: ADL
					

At least 50 people were killed at the hands of domestic extremists in 2018, an increase of 35 percent from the previous year, according to the ADL.




					abcnews.go.com
				











						All of the extremist killings in the US in 2018 had links to right-wing extremism, according to new report
					

There were at least 50 extremist-related killings in 2018, according to the Anti-Defamation League's Center on Extremism report.




					www.businessinsider.com
				











						Right-wing killings eclipsed all other extremist-related murders in 2018. The numbers don't lie. - Jewish Telegraphic Agency
					

Right-wing extremists have been responsible for more than 70 percent of the 427 extremist-related killings over the past 10 years, writes the head of the ADL




					www.jta.org


----------



## jbander

Doc7505 said:


> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I held off on my next donation to the REPUBS until I saw what was going to come of this 1/6 Dimm proposed debacle.
> I'll be gladly signing a check to them this weekend!!
> 
> 
> 
> Too soon....Too many republicans voted in favor of that fan dance.
> 
> Don't be a sap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still. My money. My choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Choose to put on a longshot at the horse track....Your odds for a payoff with the current crop of swampers running the party will be greatly higher.....Choosing and individual would be best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think humans are a bad bet, I never put money on an animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know the animal will run in the same direction every time, istead of teling me it's going to run in one direction then goes the other as soon as the gate opens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They stumble, too.
> 
> And while you persist as to how I should politically spend my money, *IT IS very Bidenesque of you to continue to do so.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not telling you....Just pointing out that throwing money at the RNC at this point is like Fauci funding the Wuhan lab...Your funeral, if you want to spend it on kneecapping what you say you really want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waiting for Preciant post from our Oddest of Balls - Should prolly STFU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All this does is set the stage for another more violent attempt Insurrection.  Fuck Republicans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you worried about "republican insurrection", when you know democrats are the ones who are going to riot constantly? We have seen MANY riots since Jan 6th, and not one of them was right wing. You probably wont see another right wing riot in your life time, so whats with this unreasonable fear? Why do you only comment on the one riot and not the hundreds of others?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close the threat to demactacy is totally from the right , hate crimes are by republicans and hate deaths are literally all done by the hate party right. No Antifa or BLM has been charged ever with a hate crime killing,. Hundreds by the the hate party right. Thousand when it includes all hate crimes. When The right opens their mouth then they are lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Man Charged with Hate Crime
> 
> 
> By AFRO Staff A Black Pennsylvania man has been charged with beating and throwing another man onto a train track in a racially motivated attack, according to Port Authority of […]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> afro.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **********​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black man charged with hate crime after allegedly yelling 'black lives matter' before stabbing white man
> 
> 
> Police have arrested a man who is believed to have stabbed another man moments after screaming, “Black lives matter” at him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.washingtonexaminer.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **********​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Lives Matter activist  from Seattle charged with anti-Asian hate crime
> 
> 
> A Black Lives Matter activist from Seattle has been arrested — for an alleged anti-Asian hate crime, according to reports. Christopher Hamner, 51, who is black, was charged with allegedly att…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **********​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYC Man Charged with Multiple Hate Crimes Linked to Attacks on Synagogues
> 
> 
> A Bronx man has been arrested on numerous hate crime charges in connection to several attacks on synagogues in the area in recent weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **********​
> 
> 
> Man charged with hate crime after attack on Asian American woman caught on video
> 
> 
> **********​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man who viciously beat white manager in Macy's store is arrested and charged with assault
> 
> 
> The hooligan who was filmed maliciously attacking a white Macy's store manager has finally been charged, though not with a hate crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bizpacreview.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just how many of these fine upstanding persons march with BLM?
Click to expand...

YOU WANT TO SEE HOW LIARS LIE LOOK at these charges . look how these bonzo"s in everyone of these cases decided it was a hate crime< funny thing none of these are on the official hate crime list >


----------



## Oddball

jbander said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I held off on my next donation to the REPUBS until I saw what was going to come of this 1/6 Dimm proposed debacle.
> I'll be gladly signing a check to them this weekend!!
> 
> 
> 
> Too soon....Too many republicans voted in favor of that fan dance.
> 
> Don't be a sap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still. My money. My choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Choose to put on a longshot at the horse track....Your odds for a payoff with the current crop of swampers running the party will be greatly higher.....Choosing and individual would be best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think humans are a bad bet, I never put money on an animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know the animal will run in the same direction every time, istead of teling me it's going to run in one direction then goes the other as soon as the gate opens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They stumble, too.
> 
> And while you persist as to how I should politically spend my money, *IT IS very Bidenesque of you to continue to do so.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not telling you....Just pointing out that throwing money at the RNC at this point is like Fauci funding the Wuhan lab...Your funeral, if you want to spend it on kneecapping what you say you really want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waiting for Preciant post from our Oddest of Balls - Should prolly STFU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All this does is set the stage for another more violent attempt Insurrection.  Fuck Republicans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you worried about "republican insurrection", when you know democrats are the ones who are going to riot constantly? We have seen MANY riots since Jan 6th, and not one of them was right wing. You probably wont see another right wing riot in your life time, so whats with this unreasonable fear? Why do you only comment on the one riot and not the hundreds of others?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close the threat to demactacy is totally from the right , hate crimes are by republicans and hate deaths are literally all done by the hate party right. No Antifa or BLM has been charged ever with a hate crime killing,. Hundreds by the the hate party right. Thousand when it includes all hate crimes. When The right opens their mouth then they are lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What fucking hate crimes by the right? Furthermore, why hasnt BLM and ANTIFA been charged with a hate crime? Is there another group in the nation who has attacked people based on skin color or political beliefs more than them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they open their mouths it is a lie. They don't even come close to the truth, everything they got is made up lies from someone else, these micro minds read it and it becomes fact to them. They have no concept at all of critical thinking.
Click to expand...


----------



## jbander

lOVE DEALING WITH STUPIDITY, IT IS SO EASY TO SHOW IT TO OTHER PEOPLE WHO COUNT AND WHO CAN ACTUALLY THINK,


----------



## Oddball

jbander said:


> lOVE DEALING WITH STUPIDITY, IT IS SO EASY TO SHOW IT TO OTHER PEOPLE WHO COUNT AND WHO CAN ACTUALLY THINK,


Your lack of sense of irony is only eclipsed by your complete dearth of self-awareness


----------



## Damaged Eagle

jbander said:


> The right wing congressman and public attempt to white wash the Attack on the Capital, are traitors to this country, we can't except that and expect to stay a Republic/Democracy. They are willing to sell out every value that makes us what and who we are as a country to stay in power. When in fact the actions of 1/6 and the response now is enough reason in itself to erase these traitors from our country. Their party should be destroyed and remade with some semblance of patriotism for the conservative voice that is needed in this country but it is up to them to create a voice that has enough support without being 100% hate based as it is now and for the real conservative trying to find reason to support this hate group you dishonor conservatism. It is nothing but a organized hate group as it is now. Don't let them destroy us , they will without a care. You have a choice, look the other way or stand up for this great country. There is nothing in between. You are part of it or you are a solution for it.







You're absolutely right and with the authorized murder of the unarmed female protestor by the Capitol police because our congresspersons feared for their lives; we need to pass an Amendment to the Constitution of the United States that authorizes castle doctrine and concealed carry across the nation for all homeowners and business owners for the same reason.

This needs to happen yesterday!!!

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## horselightning

Godboy said:


> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 494725
> 
> 
> 
> THis the right thinks is a actual response to counteract the support of the right in the destruction of this country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remind us again about all the democrat destruction. How many billions in damage was it? How many lives and businesses were destroyed? The fucking balls you have to blame destruction on the right is border lining on mental retardation.
Click to expand...

clap clap clap- you go.


----------



## frigidweirdo

DrLove said:


> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com



Like China stopping an investigation into the coronavirus.


----------



## horselightning

Godboy said:


> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I held off on my next donation to the REPUBS until I saw what was going to come of this 1/6 Dimm proposed debacle.
> I'll be gladly signing a check to them this weekend!!
> 
> 
> 
> Too soon....Too many republicans voted in favor of that fan dance.
> 
> Don't be a sap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still. My money. My choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Choose to put on a longshot at the horse track....Your odds for a payoff with the current crop of swampers running the party will be greatly higher.....Choosing and individual would be best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think humans are a bad bet, I never put money on an animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know the animal will run in the same direction every time, istead of teling me it's going to run in one direction then goes the other as soon as the gate opens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They stumble, too.
> 
> And while you persist as to how I should politically spend my money, *IT IS very Bidenesque of you to continue to do so.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not telling you....Just pointing out that throwing money at the RNC at this point is like Fauci funding the Wuhan lab...Your funeral, if you want to spend it on kneecapping what you say you really want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waiting for Preciant post from our Oddest of Balls - Should prolly STFU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All this does is set the stage for another more violent attempt Insurrection.  Fuck Republicans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you worried about "republican insurrection", when you know democrats are the ones who are going to riot constantly? We have seen MANY riots since Jan 6th, and not one of them was right wing. You probably wont see another right wing riot in your life time, so whats with this unreasonable fear? Why do you only comment on the one riot and not the hundreds of others?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close the threat to demactacy is totally from the right , hate crimes are by republicans and hate deaths are literally all done by the hate party right. No Antifa or BLM has been charged ever with a hate crime killing,. Hundreds by the the hate party right. Thousand when it includes all hate crimes. When The right opens their mouth then they are lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What fucking hate crimes by the right? Furthermore, why hasnt BLM and ANTIFA been charged with a hate crime? Is there another group in the nation who has attacked people based on skin color or political beliefs more than them?
Click to expand...

thats what im wondering


----------



## McRib

There will be a bunch of Republicans giving speeches on Memorial Day, talking about sacrifice and duty and honor, and they all have voted  (not all, but over 90%) and are all on record as having no duty, no courage, and most of all, no honor.


----------



## asaratis

jbander said:


> Alexandre Fedorovski said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Another attempt by Democrat extremists to discredit the Republican Party and thereby prevent Trump from running in the 2024 election has failed!*​Senate blocks legislation to create a bipartisan commission to investigate the January 6 insurrection.​*View attachment 494644*
> 
> The Senate voted 54-35 to reject the creation of a January 6 commission.
> 
> Source: Senate blocks legislation to create a bipartisan commission to investigate the January 6 insurrection
> 
> 
> 
> God I love these idiots, anyone on the right want to tell us why the right rejected this commission.  This should be good.
Click to expand...


There are already multiple investigations being performed
It would be just another liberal waste of money
Nancy Pelosi wants to control another one
Nancy picks all of the staff for the commission - it makes no difference that the commission is balanced.  The outcome would be biased and accomplish nothing more than stuffing liberals' pockets with taxpayer dollars.


----------



## Care4all

Doc7505 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whodatsaywhodat. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Investigation of a field trip ? Who took selfies inside the ropes?  Democrats are so childish ... boo hoo we are not getting our way , time to go nuclear ... bunch of dopes. . . If you fools need to investigate,  investigate nov. 3.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you are talking about with them walking orderly inside, happened earlier, on another side of the Capitol building....
> and not the side of the violent rioters beating up the cops and smashing and ram rodding windows and doors to get in....
> 
> It's deceiving to imply, they were the same incident...imo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ~~~~~~
> Indeed, those breaking windows and beating the police were led by John Sullivan and his BLM/Antifa terrorists that infiltrated the protest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chat History Reveals BLM Infiltrator of D.C. Rally Planned to Incite Violence at Capitol
> 
> 
> Screenshots of a Discord chat showed that leftist John Sullivan was in D.C. on January 6 with the aim of turning the Trump rally violent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thenewamerican.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **********​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facial recognition identifies extremists storming the Capitol
> 
> 
> Trump supporters say that Antifa members disguised as one of them infiltrated the protesters who stormed the U.S. Capitol on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.washingtontimes.com
Click to expand...

Nope....

Yes, Sullivan was there with camera lady.  He was a trouble maker, but was not a leader of who entered the building....  He was not with blm or antifa but another like group that did have a tiny gathering earlier in the day but the group did not amount to much of anything....  out of the nearly 500 arrests, Sullivan being just one in the Trumpet crowd, which amounts to zip.

If you've watched the arrests and charges brought from Jan 3, these men and women were most certainly trump supporters, and the planners were trump supporters, and those coordinating with walkie talkies were trump supporters, and the ones who beat up the 140 cops were TRUMP supporters and the ones who put up the hanging gallows shouting hang Mike pence were trumpers too.

Sullivan was lookin' for trouble and good footage it would bring, and has been arrested for it, but the Capitol event and riot was planned and executed, by others.

Your second article from the Washington Times basically says, oops, we lied, the facial recognition equipment did NOT FIND antifa or blm there as they initially claimed, it was neo Nazis that the facial recognition software found.....


----------



## Pellinore

At any other time in American history, I think, the GOP torpedoing a bipartisan investigation into an armed and violent mob-storm on the US Capitol during election proceedings would be political suicide.  These days, though, so many Republicans have kicked aside their conservative values and gone balls-deep for Trumpy nationalism that they are cheering it on as some sort of victory. 

Hamilton, Madison, and Jay must be spinning like lathes right now.


----------



## asaratis

Care4all said:


> Sullivan was lookin' for trouble and good footage it would bring, and has been arrested for it, but the Capitol event and riot was planned and executed, by others.


Apparently, he was urging people to break in.  He incited rioting more than any speech Trump ever gave.

Sullivan is a shill for Antifa and BLM.


----------



## HaShev

jbander said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 494725
> 
> 
> 
> THis the right thinks is a actual response to counteract the support of the right in the destruction of this country
Click to expand...

Huh?  Where's my Biden decoder ring when I need it?
The right isn't poorly running cities into the ground, nor running states like gulags.
The right wasn't sabotaging trade deals by obstructing the gov't and commiting logan act interferences.
The right wasn't doing quid pro quos with China to let cartels bring China Fetynal into the country.
The right didn't elect the 1 guy that is doing everything you falsely claimed Trump as doing.
The right didn't kill hundreds of thousands of people for political control by down playing remedies and censoring knowledge about the medications and supplements that elleviate the intensity of the virus.
The right didn't create antifa and BLM terrorists nor higher crimes through defund police dabacles.   They didn't create the mental instability, nor the sanitation issues, nor the riots and looting.  And lastly not all the protestors Jan6 were from the right, especially not the ones who got roudy wnd broke laws, many people preplaned the protests left right and center and anti gov't types over lockdowns not the voting.
Pelosi knew this and the left had instigator. (proof=guy with dixie flag was a Dem from Delaware and his fur collar friend who broke in was a dem) which is why she purposely refused national guard reinforcements, with intent to incite and use it as a political theater piece.  You fell for it but the vote for the commission did not.


----------



## forkup

ESDRAELON said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> he asked his supporters to stop the certification of that election
> 
> 
> 
> Give a source for HIS WORDS doing this or STFU...people are tired of your bullshyt.
Click to expand...


----------



## beagle9

Rye Catcher said:


> Let's face this fact:  The 21st iteration of the Republican Party has become the RINO.  The values and principles going back to IKE [see:  Republican Party Platform of 1956 | The American Presidency Project] have devolved into a party rejecting the first principle in the link above:
> 
> *"Our Government was created by the people for all the people, and it must serve no less a purpose."*​​Further more in the same link:
> 
> *"Our great President Dwight D. Eisenhower has counseled us further: "In all those things which deal with people, be liberal, be human. In all those things which deal with people's money, or their economy, or their form of government, be conservative."*​
> _*"While jealously guarding the free institutions and preserving the principles upon which our Republic was founded and has flourished, the purpose of the Republican Party is to establish and maintain a peaceful world and build at home a dynamic prosperity in which every citizen fairly shares.*_​​*"We shall ever build anew, that our children and their children, without distinction because of race, creed or color, may know the blessings of our free land."*​​This 21st century Republican Party is not conservative by any means, it is radical and rejects overtly by their words and deeds (meaning McConnell & trump specifically, and those elected members of Congress who put their job first and foremost), a rejection of the words in bold above.


Anything the republican's have become, they became that way because of Democrat's. The countering of radical Democrat's has driven the republican's along with the citizenry (mad), as in mentally unstable mad.

You people could drive a snake crazy, and that's saying something. Look at the chaos you've caused already, yet the very definition of looney is not admitting to it, and then attempting to blame someone else for it.


----------



## forkup

beagle9 said:


> Anything the republican's have become





beagle9 said:


> as in mentally unstable mad.





beagle9 said:


> they became that way because of Democrat's.





beagle9 said:


> the very definition of looney is not admitting to it, and then attempting to blame someone else for it.


You understand how ironic this is?


----------



## beagle9

Claudette said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> Fine by me.  Like every other commission it would be a waste of millions of dollars with no end result other than politicians being able to grandstand in front of the cameras in the appearance they are actually doing something for their constituents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup. A giant waste of time and tax dollars. Hell its been investigated to death already.
> 
> Politicians love to grand stand and pat themselves on the back. Worthless, one and all.
Click to expand...

Agree, and if it hasn't been, then where is our DOJ, FBI, CIA, and HLS at ???? They have plenty of power already to do these things, so the only explanation is that the Democrat's keep trying to use the thing to play politic's against Trump who became their biggest fear ever.

The thing is, is that the American people have got to wake up, and quit allowing this stuff to continue in their name without consequences either swiftly or at the upcoming poles.

Heard now that there is evidence that Biden knew more about his son's dealings with some bad player's in the world, yet we don't hear cries from the halls of power to impeach the alledged crooked politician occupying the people's house currently. Why don't the people want better for their country than what we've been seeing ?? How about lower taxes, more job's, better retirement for senior's, better conditions for senior's who paved the way for those up and coming behind them, better management of our government service's where infrastructure is concerned, and putting the manual drive switches back onto everything they've been removed from, otherwise to insulate ourselves from attack in order to survive while fighting back ?????????? Stop government from playing their social experimentation on the citizen's. Get out of the citizen's business where it doesn't belong, and fix the media problem by creating a bipartisan media channel that only gives the news in which pertains to the economy and security of our country, and hopefully this would relegate the entertainment news to being a bafoon that people will finally give up on, and realize the damage it has caused, and the spell in which they were under.


----------



## beagle9

forkup said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anything the republican's have become
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> as in mentally unstable mad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> they became that way because of Democrat's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the very definition of looney is not admitting to it, and then attempting to blame someone else for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You understand how ironic this is?
Click to expand...

Well it's a different kind of mad, where as the Pubs have been driven to becoming mad by the Crats.....But as for the Democrat's, well they undoubtedly are just born mad. LOL.

Good catch on your part. I see it in my writings however -the blame is where the irony fails, because the Repubs don't run around blaming everyone else for it's fails, but rather it goes into counter mode when it is being blamed when it shouldn't be being blamed by those making the claim. It's a set up.


----------



## beagle9

Care4all said:


> What are republicans so afraid of...?  Those in office are such slimey, yellowbelly cowards imo...it shows where they stand, which is with their own reelection and not their oath of office, instead of getting answers for those harmed on January 6th, and getting to the bottom of why security failed so miserably, and what happened with Ashley, and who ordered what, when?  Did Capitol Police chief get orders from sergeant of arms to stand down or not prepare for possible civil unrest?
> 
> This commission outside of congress, bipartisan, equal commissioners, equal subpoena power... on both sides, should have been welcomed by everyone.


It shouldn't be politicized, and that's exactly what the aim was for undoubtedly, because we have a DOJ and other services that already have the powers to get to the bottom of these things, but certain player's are attempting to use it for political purposes. That's all


----------



## IM2

toobfreak said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> No 1/6 Commission​Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor baby.  Time now to move past that day back to investigating the fraudulent election which CAUSED 1/6 to happen!
Click to expand...

No, there will be none of that. Republicans know they have members who were complicit in 1-6. This is why they voted against it.


----------



## beagle9

August West said:


> The event is being investigated by the Justice Dept. and there`s not a thing that the GQP can do to stop it. Enjoy your high-fives and spiking the ball while you can.


Oh like the left have done for 4 years, otherwise ignoring the justice dept when killing, looting, burning, occupying, ignoring a pandemic, lying, crying and etc ?  Now all of a sudden you believe in the justice system again eh ?? Well isn't that special.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anything the republican's have become
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> as in mentally unstable mad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> they became that way because of Democrat's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the very definition of looney is not admitting to it, and then attempting to blame someone else for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You understand how ironic this is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it's a different kind of mad, where as the Pubs have been driven to becoming mad by the Crats.....But as for the Democrat's, well they undoubtedly are just born mad. LOL.
> 
> Good catch on your part. I see it in my writings however -the blame is where the irony fails, because the Repubs don't run around blaming everyone else for it's fails, but rather it goes into counter mode when it is being blamed when it shouldn't be being blamed by those making the claim. It's a set up.
Click to expand...

No, that is not the case. The racist lunatics started taking over the party in 1980 and most of the sane normal republicans have died off. So now it's  straight loony bin.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> The event is being investigated by the Justice Dept. and there`s not a thing that the GQP can do to stop it. Enjoy your high-fives and spiking the ball while you can.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh like you all have done for 4 years, otherwise ignoring the justice dept when killing, looting, burning, occupying, ignoring a pandemic, lying, crying and etc ?  Now all of a sudden you believe in the justice system again eh ?? Well isn't that special.
Click to expand...

There was no justice department under trump.


----------



## Jets

asaratis said:


> Jets said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why the filibuster needs to go.
> 
> 
> 
> The filibuster functions much the same as the Electoral College.  Both keep the minority side from being raped by the majority.
> 
> The filibuster saves the liberal asses just as much as it saves the conservative asses.  Your buddy Harry Reid proved that for you.
> 
> Liberalism is well represented by anti-American assholes!
Click to expand...


First of all Harry Reid is not my “buddy”. 
Secondly, I do not support ”Liberalism“.

Elections are supposed to have consequences. No minority party should be able to shut down legislation arbitrarily because of a 60 vote threshold. If compromise is such an anathema than let *either* party pass legislation by 51 to 49 votes.

If elected reps in the minority party object to the bill, vote against it. If there aren’t enough votes to defeat the measure, too bad. Go win the next election.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

toobfreak said:


> odanny said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fascists win again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor baby.  Time now to move past that day back to investigating the fraudulent election which CAUSED 1/6 to happen!
Click to expand...

The Demo RATS should be investigating the mob violence, the killings, fires, looting, and property destruction instead


----------



## lantern2814

DrLove said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why on earth would you need a commission for this anyway? Hell, your last democrat commission lied and fabricated evidence to make people think our president worked for Putin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did you need 10 Ben Ghazi investigations which found bupkis?
> Did Hillary try to hang Biden or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hillary didnt send them help, thats why. Also, at no point did they fabricate evidence like democrats did against Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remind me of when Dear Leader called off his riot or called in the National Guard
> Wait never mind, he didn’t - Too busy watching on TeeVee FOR 3 hours.
> IDIOT
Click to expand...

Well fucktard, Trump offered the National Guard and Pisslosi the drunk refused it. As well as any other added security. On a day the FBI says they knew something may happen. Makes it Nancy’s fault. His riot? No retard, it’s YOUR riot. Not insurrection, riot. YOUR term. Remind us when Biden, Harris, and other Dems called off the Portland attempted (and at times successful) murderers? Oh wait, they encouraged them to continue. IDIOT.


----------



## forkup

beagle9 said:


> because the Repubs don't run around blaming everyone else for it's fails


You really think so?

Isn't the whole reason for the need for this commission a result of Trump blaming everyone, including people of his own party for him FAILING to win this election?

I'll tell you what. How much do you want to bet me that after the Democrats convene their own select commission? Everyone on this board on the right, everyone in the right-wing media, and every right-wing politician will disregard the conclusions reached, citing the non-bipartisan nature of the investigation as a reason to do so? You all will BLAME the Democrats for this commission not being bipartisan while at the same time conveniently forget to mention that you choose to not participate?

*Are you willing to make that wager?*


----------



## forkup

beagle9 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are republicans so afraid of...?  Those in office are such slimey, yellowbelly cowards imo...it shows where they stand, which is with their own reelection and not their oath of office, instead of getting answers for those harmed on January 6th, and getting to the bottom of why security failed so miserably, and what happened with Ashley, and who ordered what, when?  Did Capitol Police chief get orders from sergeant of arms to stand down or not prepare for possible civil unrest?
> 
> This commission outside of congress, bipartisan, equal commissioners, equal subpoena power... on both sides, should have been welcomed by everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> It shouldn't be politicized, and that's exactly what the aim was for undoubtedly, because we have a DOJ and other services that already have the powers to get to the bottom of these things, but certain player's are attempting to use it for political purposes. That's all
Click to expand...

What is not political about not accepting the election results and trying to stop the certification of the election? Isn't that an inherently political act?


----------



## DrLove

lantern2814 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why on earth would you need a commission for this anyway? Hell, your last democrat commission lied and fabricated evidence to make people think our president worked for Putin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did you need 10 Ben Ghazi investigations which found bupkis?
> Did Hillary try to hang Biden or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hillary didnt send them help, thats why. Also, at no point did they fabricate evidence like democrats did against Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remind me of when Dear Leader called off his riot or called in the National Guard
> Wait never mind, he didn’t - Too busy watching on TeeVee FOR 3 hours.
> IDIOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well fucktard, Trump offered the National Guard and Pisslosi the drunk refused it. As well as any other added security. On a day the FBI says they knew something may happen. Makes it Nancy’s fault. His riot? No retard, it’s YOUR riot. Not insurrection, riot. YOUR term. Remind us when Biden, Harris, and other Dems called off the Portland attempted (and at times successful) murderers? Oh wait, they encouraged them to continue. IDIOT.
Click to expand...


Dude, you have anger management issues and are once again spinning like a top. 
Call upstairs for a nice Hot Pocket


----------



## DrLove

Donald H said:


> odanny said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think voters will forget this. At least a majority of us. We know who the enemy of democracy is.
> 
> 
> 
> The R party has made a choice to end the noise by not taking part in a commission. They're gambling that is the quickest way to kill the fuss being made.
> 
> The trials and the convictions of some of the rioters will keep this thing going.
> 
> The D's just need to time the court cases and convictions for just before the next election.
Click to expand...


When you speak of “timing” - I’d rather keep it as apolitical as possible while still playing hardball.
I get the temptation, but there’s a way to play dirty like the Insurrection Party without being quite so obvious about it.


----------



## DrLove

Rye Catcher said:


> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another explanation is that he's not an unhinged TDS suffering fuckng crackpot, like you two schmendricks.
> 
> 
> 
> If you're referring to McConnell, I would agree he's no crackpot. He could be a traitor too who has covertly manipulated his party into taking the position they took and are now saddled with.
> 
> And there's little doubt that McConnell has taken it up the ass from Trump many times already!
> 
> How can McConnell handle this situation now, as he's been forced to take a position against having his party involved?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> McConnell speaks out of both sides of his mouth.  Much like Trump, he lies and lies about his lies by lying.
Click to expand...


McTurtle: Two faces/ Three chins


----------



## DrLove

Lastamender said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't Democrats respect the law?
Click to expand...


Show me the part of the constitution about the filibuster


----------



## DrLove

Faun said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No worries. Democrats tried to hold a bipartisan joint investigation. Now it will have to be partisan investigations held independently in each chamber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bipartisan? Who are you kidding? Bicommunist is more like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck off, nut, until you learn what bipartisan means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck off troll. There should have been a bipartisan investigation of fraud and Jan. 6th never would have happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The states already did that, Fruitcake. Then they certified their slates. In turn, certified by the Congress which included several objections.
Click to expand...


Several objections? I’d put that number somewhere upwards of 160 ultimate no votes.
Only one way to fix traitors such as Hawley, Cruz and over 140 House Pugs: Deport them all to Belarus!


----------



## DrLove

Dana7360 said:


> Alexandre Fedorovski said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Another attempt by Democrat extremists to discredit the Republican Party and thereby prevent Trump from running in the 2024 election has failed!*​Senate blocks legislation to create a bipartisan commission to investigate the January 6 insurrection.​*View attachment 494644*
> 
> The Senate voted 54-35 to reject the creation of a January 6 commission.
> 
> Source: Senate blocks legislation to create a bipartisan commission to investigate the January 6 insurrection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the majority voted for it.
> 
> 54 voted for it. The majority.
> 
> 35 voted against it. The minority.
> 
> In a democratic republic, that would have become law.
> 
> The only reason why it didn't advance is because the republicans have destroyed democracy in our senate. A democracy requires over 50% to vote for it. Which is what happened.
> 
> Only a third voted against it.
> 
> Your lie is pathetic and has the situation backwards but then I expect it from people who believe that Barak Obama is a muslim from Kenya and Michelle is a man.
Click to expand...


Yep Dana. We are the only developed nation in the world where you can win 54-35 and still lose. 
Imagine a football game ending with that score where the team getting 35 points declares victory.


----------



## DrLove

B. Kidd said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They'll continue to whitewash it, but they're the only ones buying into this stuff.
> 
> Ten Benghazi investigations are fine, but an attack that had them barricaded for their lives was no big deal.
> 
> This is the Republican Party now.  These are not outliers.  The party is fully behind this madness.
> 
> 
> 
> The R party has hogtied itself to making the claim that it was only a peaceful visit to the Capitol. That won't work!
> And now they have effectively stuffed gags in the mouths of their champions who would have been able to argue their case to the joint commission.
> 
> Huge tactical fuck up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so, but I'm not assuming anything.
> 
> If these ignorant, misguided, dishonest people see electoral wins, then that's where this country is.  That's the scary part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only scary part is that we have too many anti-American dotards that think like you!
Click to expand...


You’ll need to find a new name to call progressives. “Dotard” is taken


----------



## Care4all

beagle9 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are republicans so afraid of...?  Those in office are such slimey, yellowbelly cowards imo...it shows where they stand, which is with their own reelection and not their oath of office, instead of getting answers for those harmed on January 6th, and getting to the bottom of why security failed so miserably, and what happened with Ashley, and who ordered what, when?  Did Capitol Police chief get orders from sergeant of arms to stand down or not prepare for possible civil unrest?
> 
> This commission outside of congress, bipartisan, equal commissioners, equal subpoena power... on both sides, should have been welcomed by everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> It shouldn't be politicized, and that's exactly what the aim was for undoubtedly, because we have a DOJ and other services that already have the powers to get to the bottom of these things, but certain player's are attempting to use it for political purposes. That's all
Click to expand...

Having congress doing the investigation, aka Bengazi style with 8 investigations in to it, is political....

Having a 9/11 style commission OUTSIDE of house congressmen and Senate senators, with equal number of commissioners, equal subpoena power on each side of the aisle,

Was the best, non partisan way to investigate this situation.

Having all those house hearings and investigations is NOT... 

 the right wing will be shouting FOUL all the way through the investigations...  A commission would have been seen as legitimate, with both sides equal, and the truth they uncover, would have been believed, even by some Trump supporters....and Trump did NOT want to take a chance on that happening....

Having the democrat majority house do the investigation, trump can call it a Witch Hunt, Fake News etc...and THAT is what Trump wants.....  He has you all, wrapped around his pinky finger...and he smiles....


----------



## DrLove

Faun said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> All that's needed to keep Trump out of office is to keep Democrats to win control of Congress in the 2024 election.
> 
> 
> 
> From a Canadian's POV, I see it as a situation in which Trump must be prevented from regaining the presidency. This will be a mutually agreed position of all of America's security agencies. It's just too unthinkable to contemplate the damage he could do if he regains power.
> 
> For that reason, all options are on the table to stop him!
> 
> This has called for Biden to begin to compromise on his planned agenda in order to maintain popularity of his D party. Biden will be following directions from responsible Americans who fully understand America's precarious position. He must know that America's future is on very shaky ground with the fascist threat, even if it's not with Trump leading it.
> 
> If necessary, government will deal with Trump even if it calls for the Kennedy solution!
> 
> The China threat to America's superiority can't be ignored for much longer, just for the sake of domestic division in America. America must find it's way back to sanity and start to pull together.
> This certainly calls for the elimination of the Trump problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have the 14th Amendment to keep him out, but will need Democrats in control of Congress on 1.6.25 to enforce it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ummm… yeah.
> 
> OH WAIT, remind me, what are the members of SCOTUS names again and who appointed them? I seem to recall something about a strict constructionist bent on the court or some such.
> 
> I will admit, you’re a GAMBLER.
> 
> “_Know when to hold ‘em, know when to fold ‘em, know when to walk away, know when to run, you *NEVER COUNT YOUR WINNINGS WHEN YOU’RE SITTING AT THE TABLE*” — _*Kenny Rogers*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SCOTUS doesn't certify elections -- Congress does.
Click to expand...


Most Trumpettes are like Dear Leader. They never took Civics or Government 101.


----------



## DrLove

Rye Catcher said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I held off on my next donation to the REPUBS until I saw what was going to come of this 1/6 Dimm proposed debacle.
> I'll be gladly signing a check to them this weekend!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the money for the check come from a bank in Moscow?
Click to expand...


Bank of China actually. They figured if Donnie had a secret account there, so should they!


----------



## DrLove

Donald H said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have the 14th Amendment to keep him out, but will need Democrats in control of Congress on 1.6.25 to enforce it.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's time to start considering whether Trump can gain enough support to make him a threat to your country and democracy. He almost certainly can't gain enough support by voters but he do huge damage to America with even just a third of the people supporting him.
> 
> Fascism can win out over a democracy by the use of force, when that force can be appied by their greater will to bring fascism, over the comparably peaceful populace who aren't inclined toward violence.
> 
> While the Jan.6 demonstration by Trump only became a circus act if compared to a real coup attempt, it still should have sent a very powerful message. Can Trump rally his troops to try it again, only with guns the next time and with serious intent?
> 
> I still think that the democracy's army will eliminate him first, or at least make the attempt.
> 
> Can he still rise again to power even with much less support than a majority? Hitler did.
> 
> A huge landslide vote against Trump and his enablers may not be powerful enough to stop him!
Click to expand...


I’m not gonna support an assassin, prison will suffice. Little RICO Bay-Bee! 


			Redirect Notice


----------



## NightFox

DrLove said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> All that's needed to keep Trump out of office is to keep Democrats to win control of Congress in the 2024 election.
> 
> 
> 
> From a Canadian's POV, I see it as a situation in which Trump must be prevented from regaining the presidency. This will be a mutually agreed position of all of America's security agencies. It's just too unthinkable to contemplate the damage he could do if he regains power.
> 
> For that reason, all options are on the table to stop him!
> 
> This has called for Biden to begin to compromise on his planned agenda in order to maintain popularity of his D party. Biden will be following directions from responsible Americans who fully understand America's precarious position. He must know that America's future is on very shaky ground with the fascist threat, even if it's not with Trump leading it.
> 
> If necessary, government will deal with Trump even if it calls for the Kennedy solution!
> 
> The China threat to America's superiority can't be ignored for much longer, just for the sake of domestic division in America. America must find it's way back to sanity and start to pull together.
> This certainly calls for the elimination of the Trump problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have the 14th Amendment to keep him out, but will need Democrats in control of Congress on 1.6.25 to enforce it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ummm… yeah.
> 
> OH WAIT, remind me, what are the members of SCOTUS names again and who appointed them? I seem to recall something about a strict constructionist bent on the court or some such.
> 
> I will admit, you’re a GAMBLER.
> 
> “_Know when to hold ‘em, know when to fold ‘em, know when to walk away, know when to run, you *NEVER COUNT YOUR WINNINGS WHEN YOU’RE SITTING AT THE TABLE*” — _*Kenny Rogers*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SCOTUS doesn't certify elections -- Congress does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Trumpettes are like Dear Leader. They never took Civics or Government 101.
Click to expand...

ROFLMAO! Well I see the disease has spread, but I’m betting that like the poster you quoted YOU won’t be able to delineate the strategy whereby Congress could utilize the 14th Amendment to decertify an election without the Judicial Branch having the final say.

Or are you like your predecessor in this idiotic theory hoping that we’ll go into full SOVIET UNION MODE on the small chance that Donny were to manage to get re-elected and thus allow the Congress to de-certify the state elections, disenfranchise the voters and simply APPOINT their candidate of choice while SCOTUS just goes into a corner and sulks.

Come on! of you two genius back up your argument with something that looks like reason.


----------



## August West

DrLove said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexandre Fedorovski said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Another attempt by Democrat extremists to discredit the Republican Party and thereby prevent Trump from running in the 2024 election has failed!*​Senate blocks legislation to create a bipartisan commission to investigate the January 6 insurrection.​*View attachment 494644*
> 
> The Senate voted 54-35 to reject the creation of a January 6 commission.
> 
> Source: Senate blocks legislation to create a bipartisan commission to investigate the January 6 insurrection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the majority voted for it.
> 
> 54 voted for it. The majority.
> 
> 35 voted against it. The minority.
> 
> In a democratic republic, that would have become law.
> 
> The only reason why it didn't advance is because the republicans have destroyed democracy in our senate. A democracy requires over 50% to vote for it. Which is what happened.
> 
> Only a third voted against it.
> 
> Your lie is pathetic and has the situation backwards but then I expect it from people who believe that Barak Obama is a muslim from Kenya and Michelle is a man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep Dana. We are the only developed nation in the world where you can win 54-35 and still lose.
> Imagine a football game ending with that score where the team getting 35 points declares victory.
Click to expand...

They think that Trump losing the election by 7 million votes means he won.


----------



## DrLove

LeftofLeft said:


> Democrats ignored cities being burned, businesses looted, and innocent bystanders beaten in what were supposed to be peaceful protests for social justice. Law enforcement is investigating 1/6. No need for a Congressional Investigation.



So investigate those things if it blows yer skirt up. Separate matter. 
Maybe you could bring back Trey “_Howdy_” Gowdy.


----------



## DrLove

jknowgood said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In victory for Trump, Republicans block probe of U.S. Capitol riot
> 
> 
> Republicans in the U.S. Senate on Friday derailed a bipartisan inquiry into the deadly assault on the Capitol by former President Donald Trump's supporters, despite a torrent of criticism the lawmakers were playing down the violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slow my foot republicans blocked it. celebration time.
> 
> 
> 
> Capitol Police should walk off the job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep so should the police in Portland, Chicago, Minneapolis, New York, Los Angeles, San Francisco, and Seattle. Leave liberals to kill their own! Oh and Capitol police let those peaceful protestors in. Nancy just don't like the average people around her.
Click to expand...


Cap Cops let them in? Is that what they told you on OAN?


----------



## DrLove

ESDRAELON said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> he asked his supporters to stop the certification of that election
> 
> 
> 
> Give a source for HIS WORDS doing this or STFU...people are tired of your bullshyt.
Click to expand...


_“We’re going to march to the Capitol - and I’ll be with you - and fight like hell. Otherwise, you’re not going to have a country.”_


----------



## DrLove

Oddball said:


> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I held off on my next donation to the REPUBS until I saw what was going to come of this 1/6 Dimm proposed debacle.
> I'll be gladly signing a check to them this weekend!!
> 
> 
> 
> Too soon....Too many republicans voted in favor of that fan dance.
> 
> Don't be a sap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still. My money. My choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Choose to put on a longshot at the horse track....Your odds for a payoff with the current crop of swampers running the party will be greatly higher.....Choosing and individual would be best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think humans are a bad bet, I never put money on an animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know the animal will run in the same direction every time, istead of teling me it's going to run in one direction then goes the other as soon as the gate opens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They stumble, too.
> 
> And while you persist as to how I should politically spend my money, *IT IS very Bidenesque of you to continue to do so.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not telling you....Just pointing out that throwing money at the RNC at this point is like Fauci funding the Wuhan lab...Your funeral, if you want to spend it on kneecapping what you say you really want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waiting for Preciant post from our Oddest of Balls - Should prolly STFU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All this does is set the stage for another more violent attempt Insurrection.  Fuck Republicans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you worried about "republican insurrection", when you know democrats are the ones who are going to riot constantly? We have seen MANY riots since Jan 6th, and not one of them was right wing. You probably wont see another right wing riot in your life time, so whats with this unreasonable fear? Why do you only comment on the one riot and not the hundreds of others?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close the threat to demactacy is totally from the right , hate crimes are by republicans and hate deaths are literally all done by the hate party right. No Antifa or BLM has been charged ever with a hate crime killing,. Hundreds by the the hate party right. Thousand when it includes all hate crimes. When The right opens their mouth then they are lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What fucking hate crimes by the right? Furthermore, why hasnt BLM and ANTIFA been charged with a hate crime? Is there another group in the nation who has attacked people based on skin color or political beliefs more than them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they open their mouths it is a lie. They don't even come close to the truth, everything they got is made up lies from someone else, these micro minds read it and it becomes fact to them. They have no concept at all of critical thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


 Very Trumpian - HuH


----------



## LeftofLeft

DrLove said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats ignored cities being burned, businesses looted, and innocent bystanders beaten in what were supposed to be peaceful protests for social justice. Law enforcement is investigating 1/6. No need for a Congressional Investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So investigate those things if it blows yer skirt up. Separate matter.
> Maybe you could bring back Trey “_Howdy_” Gowdy.
Click to expand...


So what is a Democrat-led Congressional investigation going to yield for the American people that a Law Enforcement Investigation won’t yield for the American People? This is really just a vehicle to extend the GET TRUMP fight. A riot will never again happen at the US Capitol. No need for a Congressional investigation when Law Enforcement is already active.


----------



## August West

Trump told them to come to the capitol on January 6th and the protest will be "wild".








						Capitol rioters say Trump told them to do it, which some legal experts say could open him to criminal charges
					

Trump instructed his supporters to come to Washington on January 6 and promised the protest would be "wild."




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Oddball

DrLove said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In victory for Trump, Republicans block probe of U.S. Capitol riot
> 
> 
> Republicans in the U.S. Senate on Friday derailed a bipartisan inquiry into the deadly assault on the Capitol by former President Donald Trump's supporters, despite a torrent of criticism the lawmakers were playing down the violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slow my foot republicans blocked it. celebration time.
> 
> 
> 
> Capitol Police should walk off the job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep so should the police in Portland, Chicago, Minneapolis, New York, Los Angeles, San Francisco, and Seattle. Leave liberals to kill their own! Oh and Capitol police let those peaceful protestors in. Nancy just don't like the average people around her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cap Cops let them in? Is that what they told you on OAN?
Click to expand...


----------



## DrLove

LeftofLeft said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats ignored cities being burned, businesses looted, and innocent bystanders beaten in what were supposed to be peaceful protests for social justice. Law enforcement is investigating 1/6. No need for a Congressional Investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So investigate those things if it blows yer skirt up. Separate matter.
> Maybe you could bring back Trey “_Howdy_” Gowdy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what is a Democrat-led Congressional investigation going to yield for the American people that a Law Enforcement Investigation won’t yield for the American People? This is really just a vehicle to extend the GET TRUMP fight. A riot will never again happen at the US Capitol. No need for a Congressional investigation when Law Enforcement is already active.
Click to expand...


Sorry, we must find out who in government was complicit. We already have a general idea.


----------



## LeftofLeft

Oddball said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In victory for Trump, Republicans block probe of U.S. Capitol riot
> 
> 
> Republicans in the U.S. Senate on Friday derailed a bipartisan inquiry into the deadly assault on the Capitol by former President Donald Trump's supporters, despite a torrent of criticism the lawmakers were playing down the violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slow my foot republicans blocked it. celebration time.
> 
> 
> 
> Capitol Police should walk off the job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep so should the police in Portland, Chicago, Minneapolis, New York, Los Angeles, San Francisco, and Seattle. Leave liberals to kill their own! Oh and Capitol police let those peaceful protestors in. Nancy just don't like the average people around her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cap Cops let them in? Is that what they told you on OAN?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Democrats can’t explain this.


----------



## beagle9

Jets said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jets said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why the filibuster needs to go.
> 
> 
> 
> The filibuster functions much the same as the Electoral College.  Both keep the minority side from being raped by the majority.
> 
> The filibuster saves the liberal asses just as much as it saves the conservative asses.  Your buddy Harry Reid proved that for you.
> 
> Liberalism is well represented by anti-American assholes!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all Harry Reid is not my “buddy”.
> Secondly, I do not support ”Liberalism“.
> 
> Elections are supposed to have consequences. No minority party should be able to shut down legislation arbitrarily because of a 60 vote threshold. If compromise is such an anathema than let *either* party pass legislation by 51 to 49 votes.
> 
> If elected reps in the minority party object to the bill, vote against it. If there aren’t enough votes to defeat the measure, too bad. Go win the next election.
Click to expand...

Yeah, well it's funny how that flip's everytime a party in opposition takes control over the other, where as the lever's start getting pulled in order to protect either party from each other's so called policy vengeance or wrath given. It's a constant war waged by either party against each other, while we the people suffer through it all.


----------



## DrLove

Oddball said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In victory for Trump, Republicans block probe of U.S. Capitol riot
> 
> 
> Republicans in the U.S. Senate on Friday derailed a bipartisan inquiry into the deadly assault on the Capitol by former President Donald Trump's supporters, despite a torrent of criticism the lawmakers were playing down the violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slow my foot republicans blocked it. celebration time.
> 
> 
> 
> Capitol Police should walk off the job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep so should the police in Portland, Chicago, Minneapolis, New York, Los Angeles, San Francisco, and Seattle. Leave liberals to kill their own! Oh and Capitol police let those peaceful protestors in. Nancy just don't like the average people around her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cap Cops let them in? Is that what they told you on OAN?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


That’s one entrance out of many opened by cops who knew they were outnumbered and preferred staying alive. Several others were fired for their obvious empathy for a bunch of violent sore losers .. like you


----------



## Oddball

DrLove said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In victory for Trump, Republicans block probe of U.S. Capitol riot
> 
> 
> Republicans in the U.S. Senate on Friday derailed a bipartisan inquiry into the deadly assault on the Capitol by former President Donald Trump's supporters, despite a torrent of criticism the lawmakers were playing down the violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slow my foot republicans blocked it. celebration time.
> 
> 
> 
> Capitol Police should walk off the job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep so should the police in Portland, Chicago, Minneapolis, New York, Los Angeles, San Francisco, and Seattle. Leave liberals to kill their own! Oh and Capitol police let those peaceful protestors in. Nancy just don't like the average people around her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cap Cops let them in? Is that what they told you on OAN?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That’s one entrance out of many opened by cops who knew they were outnumbered and preferred staying alive. Several others were fired for their obvious empathy for a bunch of violent sore losers .. like you
Click to expand...

You're a mind reader now?...Your guess as to why they removed the barricades and waved people in is immaterial.

You asked where the idea that the capitol police allowed people in came from, and you were shown the video that cannot be denied.

The facts are the facts, asshole.


----------



## Jets

beagle9 said:


> Jets said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jets said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why the filibuster needs to go.
> 
> 
> 
> The filibuster functions much the same as the Electoral College.  Both keep the minority side from being raped by the majority.
> 
> The filibuster saves the liberal asses just as much as it saves the conservative asses.  Your buddy Harry Reid proved that for you.
> 
> Liberalism is well represented by anti-American assholes!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all Harry Reid is not my “buddy”.
> Secondly, I do not support ”Liberalism“.
> 
> Elections are supposed to have consequences. No minority party should be able to shut down legislation arbitrarily because of a 60 vote threshold. If compromise is such an anathema than let *either* party pass legislation by 51 to 49 votes.
> 
> If elected reps in the minority party object to the bill, vote against it. If there aren’t enough votes to defeat the measure, too bad. Go win the next election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, well it's funny how that flip's everytime a party in opposition takes control over the other, where as the lever's start getting pulled in order to protect either party from each other's so called policy vengeance or wrath given. It's a constant war waged by either party against each other, while we the people suffer through it all.
Click to expand...


Of course, each party is only concerned about its own power. The hypocrisy is unceasing…


----------



## bripat9643

jbander said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I held off on my next donation to the REPUBS until I saw what was going to come of this 1/6 Dimm proposed debacle.
> I'll be gladly signing a check to them this weekend!!
> 
> 
> 
> Too soon....Too many republicans voted in favor of that fan dance.
> 
> Don't be a sap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still. My money. My choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Choose to put on a longshot at the horse track....Your odds for a payoff with the current crop of swampers running the party will be greatly higher.....Choosing and individual would be best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think humans are a bad bet, I never put money on an animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know the animal will run in the same direction every time, istead of teling me it's going to run in one direction then goes the other as soon as the gate opens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They stumble, too.
> 
> And while you persist as to how I should politically spend my money, *IT IS very Bidenesque of you to continue to do so.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not telling you....Just pointing out that throwing money at the RNC at this point is like Fauci funding the Wuhan lab...Your funeral, if you want to spend it on kneecapping what you say you really want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waiting for Preciant post from our Oddest of Balls - Should prolly STFU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All this does is set the stage for another more violent attempt Insurrection.  Fuck Republicans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you worried about "republican insurrection", when you know democrats are the ones who are going to riot constantly? We have seen MANY riots since Jan 6th, and not one of them was right wing. You probably wont see another right wing riot in your life time, so whats with this unreasonable fear? Why do you only comment on the one riot and not the hundreds of others?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close the threat to demactacy is totally from the right , hate crimes are by republicans and hate deaths are literally all done by the hate party right. No Antifa or BLM has been charged ever with a hate crime killing,. Hundreds by the the hate party right. Thousand when it includes all hate crimes. When The right opens their mouth then they are lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What fucking hate crimes by the right? Furthermore, why hasnt BLM and ANTIFA been charged with a hate crime? Is there another group in the nation who has attacked people based on skin color or political beliefs more than them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll give you a lesson here,hate crimes is a government designation and listing of hate crimes and hate crime murders in this country. Just look it up. Example in 2018 there was only 50 hate crime murders in this country , every single one were done by your hate party, Not one by Muslims or any left wing organization. everyone by one of your many hate groups that the right supports.
Click to expand...

That's because the definition of "hate crime" is when a right winger commits a crime.


----------



## Care4all

asaratis said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sullivan was lookin' for trouble and good footage it would bring, and has been arrested for it, but the Capitol event and riot was planned and executed, by others.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, he was urging people to break in.  He incited rioting more than any speech Trump ever gave.
> 
> Sullivan is a shill for Antifa and BLM.
Click to expand...

Antifa nor Blm claim him.....

And Sullivan does not claim them either...  seems he just goes where trouble is, to make more trouble....??

I haven't seen video of him urging  others to break in to the Capitol Building....??  Is there video, a link?


----------



## bripat9643

jbander said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I held off on my next donation to the REPUBS until I saw what was going to come of this 1/6 Dimm proposed debacle.
> I'll be gladly signing a check to them this weekend!!
> 
> 
> 
> Too soon....Too many republicans voted in favor of that fan dance.
> 
> Don't be a sap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still. My money. My choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Choose to put on a longshot at the horse track....Your odds for a payoff with the current crop of swampers running the party will be greatly higher.....Choosing and individual would be best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think humans are a bad bet, I never put money on an animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know the animal will run in the same direction every time, istead of teling me it's going to run in one direction then goes the other as soon as the gate opens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They stumble, too.
> 
> And while you persist as to how I should politically spend my money, *IT IS very Bidenesque of you to continue to do so.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not telling you....Just pointing out that throwing money at the RNC at this point is like Fauci funding the Wuhan lab...Your funeral, if you want to spend it on kneecapping what you say you really want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waiting for Preciant post from our Oddest of Balls - Should prolly STFU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All this does is set the stage for another more violent attempt Insurrection.  Fuck Republicans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you worried about "republican insurrection", when you know democrats are the ones who are going to riot constantly? We have seen MANY riots since Jan 6th, and not one of them was right wing. You probably wont see another right wing riot in your life time, so whats with this unreasonable fear? Why do you only comment on the one riot and not the hundreds of others?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close the threat to demactacy is totally from the right , hate crimes are by republicans and hate deaths are literally all done by the hate party right. No Antifa or BLM has been charged ever with a hate crime killing,. Hundreds by the the hate party right. Thousand when it includes all hate crimes. When The right opens their mouth then they are lying.
Click to expand...

EVery crime committed during the riots in Portland, Seattle and Kenosha was a hate crime, and they were all committed by the left.


----------



## Oddball

Care4all said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sullivan was lookin' for trouble and good footage it would bring, and has been arrested for it, but the Capitol event and riot was planned and executed, by others.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, he was urging people to break in.  He incited rioting more than any speech Trump ever gave.
> 
> Sullivan is a shill for Antifa and BLM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Antifa nor Blm claim him.....
> 
> And Sullivan does not claim them either...  seems he just goes where trouble is, to make more trouble....??
> 
> I haven't seen video of him urging  others to break in to the Capitol Building....??  Is there video, a link?
Click to expand...

You expect goons who are too cowardly to show their faces in public to yell the truth about one of their own?...Seriously?


----------



## beagle9

DrLove said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another explanation is that he's not an unhinged TDS suffering fuckng crackpot, like you two schmendricks.
> 
> 
> 
> If you're referring to McConnell, I would agree he's no crackpot. He could be a traitor too who has covertly manipulated his party into taking the position they took and are now saddled with.
> 
> And there's little doubt that McConnell has taken it up the ass from Trump many times already!
> 
> How can McConnell handle this situation now, as he's been forced to take a position against having his party involved?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> McConnell speaks out of both sides of his mouth.  Much like Trump, he lies and lies about his lies by lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> McTurtle: Two faces/ Three chins
> 
> View attachment 494952
Click to expand...

Hmmm, have we ever heard McConnell engaging in the act of or attacking someone over their looks ???? 

Are you being a hypocrite right now, otherwise when your party acted all outraged over Trump's using of one's looks when he had attacks against him, and in return he so chose to use such tactics on the politician or candidate in return, but y'all went crazy about that.

Not the best thing to do, and infact it was actually school yard level bullcrap, but it appears that no one is exempt from the tactic being used when anger consumes a person.

But here you are with all your so called smarts that you think you have, and being worse than Trump because you attack a person that doesn't even engage in such things, and even if he did why not be the better person instead of becoming that which you claim you hate so bad in life ???


----------



## bodecea

horselightning said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In victory for Trump, Republicans block probe of U.S. Capitol riot
> 
> 
> Republicans in the U.S. Senate on Friday derailed a bipartisan inquiry into the deadly assault on the Capitol by former President Donald Trump's supporters, despite a torrent of criticism the lawmakers were playing down the violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slow my foot republicans blocked it. celebration time.
> 
> 
> 
> Capitol Police should walk off the job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do they matter more then other police.  how many of them, were shot, bit, and had glass and rock tossed at hme like blm cops?
Click to expand...

"Blue Lives Matter" my ass.....trump fluffers grasping at excuses for beating on cops on Jan 6th.


----------



## bodecea

MarcATL said:


> Why is this something to celebrate OP?


They are celebrating getting away with beating on cops.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

DukeU said:


> Democrats are now for law and order?!? Who knew???


And suddenly republicans arent. This simpleton talking point works both ways.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

LeftofLeft said:


> what is a Democrat-led Congressional investigation going to yield for the American people that a Law Enforcement Investigation won’t yield for the American People?


Public testimony under oath, subpoenas acquired in less time, for starters. Thanks for asking.


----------



## beagle9

DrLove said:


> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> he asked his supporters to stop the certification of that election
> 
> 
> 
> Give a source for HIS WORDS doing this or STFU...people are tired of your bullshyt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _“We’re going to march to the Capitol - and I’ll be with you - and fight like hell. Otherwise, you’re not going to have a country.”_
Click to expand...

That's not a paragraph full of word's that implicates Trump in calling for the riot or violence that took place on that day, otherwise the protest took on a life of it's own. Trump is no dummy, even though you want him to be but can't quite pull it off. The American people are no dummies either, even though your movement is working it's hardest to make them that way. It ain't happening, and this metaphoric "FIGHT" ain't over by no stretch of the imaginative lefts imagination.

The fact that you have put your money on Biden doing the nation's Business, and in conducting foriegn policy in the best interest of all American's is simply telling about your intellectual mental state. You are bankrupt.


----------



## jbander

Damaged Eagle said:


> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The right wing congressman and public attempt to white wash the Attack on the Capital, are traitors to this country, we can't except that and expect to stay a Republic/Democracy. They are willing to sell out every value that makes us what and who we are as a country to stay in power. When in fact the actions of 1/6 and the response now is enough reason in itself to erase these traitors from our country. Their party should be destroyed and remade with some semblance of patriotism for the conservative voice that is needed in this country but it is up to them to create a voice that has enough support without being 100% hate based as it is now and for the real conservative trying to find reason to support this hate group you dishonor conservatism. It is nothing but a organized hate group as it is now. Don't let them destroy us , they will without a care. You have a choice, look the other way or stand up for this great country. There is nothing in between. You are part of it or you are a solution for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 494840
> 
> You're absolutely right and with the authorized murder of the unarmed female protestor by the Capitol police because our congresspersons feared for their lives; we need to pass an Amendment to the Constitution of the United States that authorizes castle doctrine and concealed carry across the nation for all homeowners and business owners for the same reason.
> 
> This needs to happen yesterday!!!
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
Click to expand...

WERE THE HELL IS THE LOGIC IN THIS, I CAN'T EVEN IMAGINE WHAT WOULD HAVE HAPPENED IF THESE TRAITORS WHO TRIED TO BRING DOWN THIS COUNTRY ALL HAD GUNS.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

beagle9 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> he asked his supporters to stop the certification of that election
> 
> 
> 
> Give a source for HIS WORDS doing this or STFU...people are tired of your bullshyt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _“We’re going to march to the Capitol - and I’ll be with you - and fight like hell. Otherwise, you’re not going to have a country.”_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not a paragraph full of word's that implicates Trump in calling for the riot or violence that took place on that day, otherwise the protest took on a life of it's own. Trump is no dummy, even though you want him to be but can't quite pull it off. The American people are no dummies either, even though your movement is working it's hardest to make them that way. It ain't happening, and this metaphoric "FIGHT" ain't over by no stretch of the imaginative lefts imagination.
> 
> The fact that you have put your money on Biden doing the nation's Business, and in conducting foriegn policy in the best interest of all American's is simply telling about your intellectual mental state. You are bankrupt.
Click to expand...

Since you are so confident, you wont mind if we put the people in Trumps insurrection war tent under oath in Congress. Because surely they wont describe a crazy old man who was watching with glee. Or how he immediately ran to the TV when his speech ended, to watch the result of his speech, and was pleased to see they were what he expected and wanted.. No worries, right?


----------



## jbander

HaShev said:


> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 494725
> 
> 
> 
> THis the right thinks is a actual response to counteract the support of the right in the destruction of this country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh?  Where's my Biden decoder ring when I need it?
> The right isn't poorly running cities into the ground, nor running states like gulags.
> The right wasn't sabotaging trade deals by obstructing the gov't and commiting logan act interferences.
> The right wasn't doing quid pro quos with China to let cartels bring China Fetynal into the country.
> The right didn't elect the 1 guy that is doing everything you falsely claimed Trump as doing.
> The right didn't kill hundreds of thousands of people for political control by down playing remedies and censoring knowledge about the medications and supplements that elleviate the intensity of the virus.
> The right didn't create antifa and BLM terrorists nor higher crimes through defund police dabacles.   They didn't create the mental instability, nor the sanitation issues, nor the riots and looting.  And lastly not all the protestors Jan6 were from the right, especially not the ones who got roudy wnd broke laws, many people preplaned the protests left right and center and anti gov't types over lockdowns not the voting.
> Pelosi knew this and the left had instigator. (proof=guy with dixie flag was a Dem from Delaware and his fur collar friend who broke in was a dem) which is why she purposely refused national guard reinforcements, with intent to incite and use it as a political theater piece.  You fell for it but the vote for the commission did not.
Click to expand...

tHEY ARE SO LAME THAT THEY PUT A LONG MULTIPLE ARGUMENT TOGETHER WITH BULLSHIT, THAT THE MAKE BELIEVERS HAVE MADE UP AND POSTED ONCE TO BE THEN CONSIDERED FACTS BY ALL THESE GOOFBALLS. GIBBERISH


----------



## forkup

beagle9 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> he asked his supporters to stop the certification of that election
> 
> 
> 
> Give a source for HIS WORDS doing this or STFU...people are tired of your bullshyt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _“We’re going to march to the Capitol - and I’ll be with you - and fight like hell. Otherwise, you’re not going to have a country.”_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not a paragraph full of word's that implicates Trump in calling for the riot or violence that took place on that day, otherwise the protest took on a life of it's own. Trump is no dummy, even though you want him to be but can't quite pull it off. The American people are no dummies either, even though your movement is working it's hardest to make them that way. It ain't happening, and this metaphoric "FIGHT" ain't over by no stretch of the imaginative lefts imagination.
> 
> The fact that you have put your money on Biden doing the nation's Business, and in conducting foriegn policy in the best interest of all American's is simply telling about your intellectual mental state. You are bankrupt.
Click to expand...

Just because he didn't say the words go to the capitol and break-in doesn't mean he doesn't carry responsibility for that happening.

It was Trump who kept and even keeps on claiming the election was stolen. It was Trump who held that rally that turned violent. It is Trump who was at least one of the people who took steps to prevent congress from certifying the election.

I'll put in this analogy. Let's say you are a shop owner of a failing shop. So you hire an ex-con who is a known pyromaniac.  and let it drop to that person that it would be a good thing if "something" happened to that shop. The guy then burns it down. Would you accept the shop owner saying that he didn't litterally say he wanted the shop burned down to the pyromaniac as an excuse?

As to be intellectually bankrupt. I noted that you didn't reply to my last response to you. Do you want to remedy that?


----------



## jbander

beagle9 said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's face this fact:  The 21st iteration of the Republican Party has become the RINO.  The values and principles going back to IKE [see:  Republican Party Platform of 1956 | The American Presidency Project] have devolved into a party rejecting the first principle in the link above:
> 
> *"Our Government was created by the people for all the people, and it must serve no less a purpose."*​​Further more in the same link:
> 
> *"Our great President Dwight D. Eisenhower has counseled us further: "In all those things which deal with people, be liberal, be human. In all those things which deal with people's money, or their economy, or their form of government, be conservative."*​
> _*"While jealously guarding the free institutions and preserving the principles upon which our Republic was founded and has flourished, the purpose of the Republican Party is to establish and maintain a peaceful world and build at home a dynamic prosperity in which every citizen fairly shares.*_​​*"We shall ever build anew, that our children and their children, without distinction because of race, creed or color, may know the blessings of our free land."*​​This 21st century Republican Party is not conservative by any means, it is radical and rejects overtly by their words and deeds (meaning McConnell & trump specifically, and those elected members of Congress who put their job first and foremost), a rejection of the words in bold above.
> 
> 
> 
> Anything the republican's have become, they became that way because of Democrat's. The countering of radical Democrat's has driven the republican's along with the citizenry (mad), as in mentally unstable mad.
> 
> You people could drive a snake crazy, and that's saying something. Look at the chaos you've caused already, yet the very definition of looney is not admitting to it, and then attempting to blame someone else for it.
Click to expand...

THIS HE THINKS IS A RESPONSE TO A THREAD ABOUT THE RIGHT AND IT'S ATTEMPT TO BRING DOWN OUR DEMOCRACY FOR THE SAKE OF A MENTALLY ILL DICTATOR.


----------



## forkup

forkup said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> because the Repubs don't run around blaming everyone else for it's fails
> 
> 
> 
> You really think so?
> 
> Isn't the whole reason for the need for this commission a result of Trump blaming everyone, including people of his own party for him FAILING to win this election?
> 
> I'll tell you what. How much do you want to bet me that after the Democrats convene their own select commission? Everyone on this board on the right, everyone in the right-wing media, and every right-wing politician will disregard the conclusions reached, citing the non-bipartisan nature of the investigation as a reason to do so? You all will BLAME the Democrats for this commission not being bipartisan while at the same time conveniently forget to mention that you choose to not participate?
> 
> *Are you willing to make that wager?*
Click to expand...


----------



## bodecea

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is a Democrat-led Congressional investigation going to yield for the American people that a Law Enforcement Investigation won’t yield for the American People?
> 
> 
> 
> Public testimony under oath, subpoenas acquired in less time, for starters. Thanks for asking.
Click to expand...

Perhaps time for a Special Counsel.


----------



## LeftofLeft

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is a Democrat-led Congressional investigation going to yield for the American people that a Law Enforcement Investigation won’t yield for the American People?
> 
> 
> 
> Public testimony under oath, subpoenas acquired in less time, for starters. Thanks for asking.
Click to expand...


OK. What is your higher goal..... prevent from ever happening again or use as a tool to punish the opposition politically?


----------



## jbander

beagle9 said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> Fine by me.  Like every other commission it would be a waste of millions of dollars with no end result other than politicians being able to grandstand in front of the cameras in the appearance they are actually doing something for their constituents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup. A giant waste of time and tax dollars. Hell its been investigated to death already.
> 
> Politicians love to grand stand and pat themselves on the back. Worthless, one and all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agree, and if it hasn't been, then where is our DOJ, FBI, CIA, and HLS at ???? They have plenty of power already to do these things, so the only explanation is that the Democrat's keep trying to use the thing to play politic's against Trump who became their biggest fear ever.
> 
> The thing is, is that the American people have got to wake up, and quit allowing this stuff to continue in their name without consequences either swiftly or at the upcoming poles.
> 
> Heard now that there is evidence that Biden knew more about his son's dealings with some bad player's in the world, yet we don't hear cries from the halls of power to impeach the alledged crooked politician occupying the people's house currently. Why don't the people want better for their country than what we've been seeing ?? How about lower taxes, more job's, better retirement for senior's, better conditions for senior's who paved the way for those up and coming behind them, better management of our government service's where infrastructure is concerned, and putting the manual drive switches back onto everything they've been removed from, otherwise to insulate ourselves from attack in order to survive while fighting back ?????????? Stop government from playing their social experimentation on the citizen's. Get out of the citizen's business where it doesn't belong, and fix the media problem by creating a bipartisan media channel that only gives the news in which pertains to the economy and security of our country, and hopefully this would relegate the entertainment news to being a bafoon that people will finally give up on, and realize the damage it has caused, and the spell in which they were under.
Click to expand...

THIS GUY IS MAKING HIS POINT BEHIND A PICTURE OF ONE OF OUR COUNTRY'S BIGGEST BIGOT.


----------



## bodecea

jbander said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The right wing congressman and public attempt to white wash the Attack on the Capital, are traitors to this country, we can't except that and expect to stay a Republic/Democracy. They are willing to sell out every value that makes us what and who we are as a country to stay in power. When in fact the actions of 1/6 and the response now is enough reason in itself to erase these traitors from our country. Their party should be destroyed and remade with some semblance of patriotism for the conservative voice that is needed in this country but it is up to them to create a voice that has enough support without being 100% hate based as it is now and for the real conservative trying to find reason to support this hate group you dishonor conservatism. It is nothing but a organized hate group as it is now. Don't let them destroy us , they will without a care. You have a choice, look the other way or stand up for this great country. There is nothing in between. You are part of it or you are a solution for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 494840
> 
> You're absolutely right and with the authorized murder of the unarmed female protestor by the Capitol police because our congresspersons feared for their lives; we need to pass an Amendment to the Constitution of the United States that authorizes castle doctrine and concealed carry across the nation for all homeowners and business owners for the same reason.
> 
> This needs to happen yesterday!!!
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WERE THE HELL IS THE LOGIC IN THIS, I CAN'T EVEN IMAGINE WHAT WOULD HAVE HAPPENED IF THESE TRAITORS WHO TRIED TO BRING DOWN THIS COUNTRY ALL HAD GUNS.
Click to expand...

Next time they may....if you read RW social media, they are trying to work each other up to such an event.   I'm sure that the Authorities will meet them armed this time with "weapons free".


----------



## Death Angel

Donald H said:


> The D's can have their own commission now for as long as it pleases them to keep it up, keep it up


Democrats need to be able to hide under "bipartisanship"


----------



## forkup

bodecea said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is a Democrat-led Congressional investigation going to yield for the American people that a Law Enforcement Investigation won’t yield for the American People?
> 
> 
> 
> Public testimony under oath, subpoenas acquired in less time, for starters. Thanks for asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps time for a Special Counsel.
Click to expand...

A special counsel will by definition only rule on the legality of it. Legality is less important than the political aspect.

The 9/11 commission for instance was not there to rule on legal issues. They were there to ascertain what happened. Where mistakes were made, and how those mistakes could be prevented. A more streamlined flow of information across the intelligence communities is an example of measures taken. 

A special counsel wouldn't deal with those issues.


----------



## jbander

lantern2814 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why on earth would you need a commission for this anyway? Hell, your last democrat commission lied and fabricated evidence to make people think our president worked for Putin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did you need 10 Ben Ghazi investigations which found bupkis?
> Did Hillary try to hang Biden or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hillary didnt send them help, thats why. Also, at no point did they fabricate evidence like democrats did against Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remind me of when Dear Leader called off his riot or called in the National Guard
> Wait never mind, he didn’t - Too busy watching on TeeVee FOR 3 hours.
> IDIOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well fucktard, Trump offered the National Guard and Pisslosi the drunk refused it. As well as any other added security. On a day the FBI says they knew something may happen. Makes it Nancy’s fault. His riot? No retard, it’s YOUR riot. Not insurrection, riot. YOUR term. Remind us when Biden, Harris, and other Dems called off the Portland attempted (and at times successful) murderers? Oh wait, they encouraged them to continue. IDIOT.
Click to expand...

The insanity of people who have a serious mentally ill hate monger as their leader.This is what you get, they believe there is something to what they say. The sad part is how easily they got to this point. One of these haters says a opinion and it becomes fact to the rest of them. Monothink ,which takes a hell of a weak mind to follow.


----------



## bravoactual

DrLove said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> this does is set the stage for another more violent attempt Insurrection.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is just going to result in all of those people being hosed down by the national guard next time. Not that the GOP cares. They have no affinity for their base.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



These assholes who preach of Law and Order and Respect for "*Blue Lives Matter*".  These assholes shit on the memory of 140-Injured Capitol Hill Police Officers who defended these cowardly pieces liquid shit.

These shit stains wipe their asses with the United States Constitution, which they have sworn to protect and instead use as toilet paper.

These fucking cowards, who hid in their offices while Insurrectionists attacked our Capitol, crawl on their bellies to a Traitor.

Fuck every last one of belly crawling, shit sucking cowards  They care nothing for our country, they worship a 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Coward.

Fuck every last of them.


----------



## forkup

Death Angel said:


> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> The D's can have their own commission now for as long as it pleases them to keep it up, keep it up
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats need to be able to hide under "bipartisanship"
Click to expand...

How do you "hide" under bipartisanship? 

Bipartisan is what prevents only one side being able to influence the investigations.

It seems to me this is the GOP wanting to hide under the label of partisanship, so they won't have to deal with what happened.


----------



## bodecea

LeftofLeft said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is a Democrat-led Congressional investigation going to yield for the American people that a Law Enforcement Investigation won’t yield for the American People?
> 
> 
> 
> Public testimony under oath, subpoenas acquired in less time, for starters. Thanks for asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK. What is your higher goal..... prevent from ever happening again or use as a tool to punish the opposition politically?
Click to expand...

Prevent from happening again which includes finding out who caused it to happen.


----------



## bripat9643

bodecea said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this something to celebrate OP?
> 
> 
> 
> They are celebrating getting away with beating on cops.
Click to expand...

They didn't beat any cops.    BLM protestors threw Molotov cocktails at cops and your ilk didn't give a shit.


----------



## bodecea

forkup said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> The D's can have their own commission now for as long as it pleases them to keep it up, keep it up
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats need to be able to hide under "bipartisanship"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> Bipartisan is what prevents only one side being able to influence the investigations.
> 
> It seems to me this is the GOP wanting to hide under the label of partisanship, so they won't have to deal with what happened.
Click to expand...

They are afraid...of trump...of trump cultists....of being held responsible for their part.  They are afraid.


----------



## bodecea

bripat9643 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this something to celebrate OP?
> 
> 
> 
> They are celebrating getting away with beating on cops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't beat any cops.    BLM protestors threw Molotov cocktails at cops and your ilk didn't give a shit.
Click to expand...

You are delusional.   Willfully or else you have a mental health issue.


----------



## bripat9643

DrLove said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In victory for Trump, Republicans block probe of U.S. Capitol riot
> 
> 
> Republicans in the U.S. Senate on Friday derailed a bipartisan inquiry into the deadly assault on the Capitol by former President Donald Trump's supporters, despite a torrent of criticism the lawmakers were playing down the violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slow my foot republicans blocked it. celebration time.
> 
> 
> 
> Capitol Police should walk off the job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep so should the police in Portland, Chicago, Minneapolis, New York, Los Angeles, San Francisco, and Seattle. Leave liberals to kill their own! Oh and Capitol police let those peaceful protestors in. Nancy just don't like the average people around her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cap Cops let them in? Is that what they told you on OAN?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That’s one entrance out of many opened by cops who knew they were outnumbered and preferred staying alive. Several others were fired for their obvious empathy for a bunch of violent sore losers .. like you
Click to expand...

Your excuses don't matter.  The cops admitted them, so they didn't break the law when they were invited in.


----------



## beagle9

forkup said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> he asked his supporters to stop the certification of that election
> 
> 
> 
> Give a source for HIS WORDS doing this or STFU...people are tired of your bullshyt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _“We’re going to march to the Capitol - and I’ll be with you - and fight like hell. Otherwise, you’re not going to have a country.”_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not a paragraph full of word's that implicates Trump in calling for the riot or violence that took place on that day, otherwise the protest took on a life of it's own. Trump is no dummy, even though you want him to be but can't quite pull it off. The American people are no dummies either, even though your movement is working it's hardest to make them that way. It ain't happening, and this metaphoric "FIGHT" ain't over by no stretch of the imaginative lefts imagination.
> 
> The fact that you have put your money on Biden doing the nation's Business, and in conducting foriegn policy in the best interest of all American's is simply telling about your intellectual mental state. You are bankrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because he didn't say the words go to the capitol and break-in doesn't mean he doesn't carry responsibility for that happening.
> 
> It was Trump who kept and even keeps on claiming the election was stolen. It was Trump who held that rally that turned violent. It is Trump who was at least one of the people who took steps to prevent congress from certifying the election.
> 
> I'll put in this analogy. Let's say you are a shop owner of a failing shop. So you hire an ex-con who is a known pyromaniac.  and let it drop to that person that it would be a good thing if "something" happened to that shop. The guy then burns it down. Would you accept the shop owner saying that he didn't litterally say he wanted the shop burned down to the pyromaniac as an excuse?
> 
> As to be intellectually bankrupt. I noted that you didn't reply to my last response to you. Do you want to remedy that?
Click to expand...

You trying to speak for Dr.Evil instead of letting him speak ?  Unless you can link Trump to that imaginative ex-con who went forth to alledgedly burn the capital down on Trump's order or to literally as a proxy attempt to stop the certification through violence, then you are just speaking on emotion's due to your TDS, and due your loyalty to party over country.


----------



## bripat9643

DrLove said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats ignored cities being burned, businesses looted, and innocent bystanders beaten in what were supposed to be peaceful protests for social justice. Law enforcement is investigating 1/6. No need for a Congressional Investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So investigate those things if it blows yer skirt up. Separate matter.
> Maybe you could bring back Trey “_Howdy_” Gowdy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what is a Democrat-led Congressional investigation going to yield for the American people that a Law Enforcement Investigation won’t yield for the American People? This is really just a vehicle to extend the GET TRUMP fight. A riot will never again happen at the US Capitol. No need for a Congressional investigation when Law Enforcement is already active.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, we must find out who in government was complicit. We already have a general idea
Click to expand...


Nazi Piglosi.


----------



## jbander

beagle9 said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> The event is being investigated by the Justice Dept. and there`s not a thing that the GQP can do to stop it. Enjoy your high-fives and spiking the ball while you can.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh like the left have done for 4 years, otherwise ignoring the justice dept when killing, looting, burning, occupying, ignoring a pandemic, lying, crying and etc ?  Now all of a sudden you believe in the justice system again eh ?? Well isn't that special.
Click to expand...

Every now and then you have to make that extra step to define stupid. The  black life's mater protest was done by great Americans, for a cause that is true and honorable - totally legal. The people who burned and rob should have been shot. The protest of the election which was based solely on a lie, which was totally dishonorable, done by people who have no clue was also totally legal ,even though it was totally stupid. The people who attacked the capital to bring down our democracy for the sake of a mentally ill dictator should all been shot.


----------



## bripat9643

jbander said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> The event is being investigated by the Justice Dept. and there`s not a thing that the GQP can do to stop it. Enjoy your high-fives and spiking the ball while you can.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh like the left have done for 4 years, otherwise ignoring the justice dept when killing, looting, burning, occupying, ignoring a pandemic, lying, crying and etc ?  Now all of a sudden you believe in the justice system again eh ?? Well isn't that special.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every now and then you have to make that extra step to define stupid. The  black life's mater protest was done by great Americans, for a cause that is true and honorable - totally legal. The people who burned and rob should have been shot. The protest of the election which was based solely on a lie, which was totally dishonorable, done by people who have no clue was also totally legal ,even though it was totally stupid. The people who attacked the capital to bring down our democracy for the sake of a mentally ill dictator should all been shot.
Click to expand...

Horseshit. There's nothing "legal" or honorable about throwing bricks and Molotov cocktails at the police.


----------



## jbander

First is there even one response from the right that has substance and a reason why the right now, across the board, supports the take over of this country by their mentally ill wacked out dictator. Also every response by the left to these wack jobs should be started with a clear statement that the right wing hate party are traitors to this country.


----------



## jbander

beagle9 said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> he asked his supporters to stop the certification of that election
> 
> 
> 
> Give a source for HIS WORDS doing this or STFU...people are tired of your bullshyt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _“We’re going to march to the Capitol - and I’ll be with you - and fight like hell. Otherwise, you’re not going to have a country.”_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not a paragraph full of word's that implicates Trump in calling for the riot or violence that took place on that day, otherwise the protest took on a life of it's own. Trump is no dummy, even though you want him to be but can't quite pull it off. The American people are no dummies either, even though your movement is working it's hardest to make them that way. It ain't happening, and this metaphoric "FIGHT" ain't over by no stretch of the imaginative lefts imagination.
> 
> The fact that you have put your money on Biden doing the nation's Business, and in conducting foriegn policy in the best interest of all American's is simply telling about your intellectual mental state. You are bankrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because he didn't say the words go to the capitol and break-in doesn't mean he doesn't carry responsibility for that happening.
> 
> It was Trump who kept and even keeps on claiming the election was stolen. It was Trump who held that rally that turned violent. It is Trump who was at least one of the people who took steps to prevent congress from certifying the election.
> 
> I'll put in this analogy. Let's say you are a shop owner of a failing shop. So you hire an ex-con who is a known pyromaniac.  and let it drop to that person that it would be a good thing if "something" happened to that shop. The guy then burns it down. Would you accept the shop owner saying that he didn't litterally say he wanted the shop burned down to the pyromaniac as an excuse?
> 
> As to be intellectually bankrupt. I noted that you didn't reply to my last response to you. Do you want to remedy that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You trying to speak for Dr.Evil instead of letting him speak ?  Unless you can link Trump to that imaginative ex-con who went forth to alledgedly burn the capital down on Trump's order or to literally as a proxy attempt to stop the certification through violence, then you are just speaking on emotion's due to your TDS, and due your loyalty to party over country.
Click to expand...

Bizarre!


----------



## Faun

HaShev said:


> proof=guy with dixie flag was a Dem from Delaware


Bullshit.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

bripat9643 said:


> They didn't beat any cops.


Wrong as usual.


----------



## jbander

LeftofLeft said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats ignored cities being burned, businesses looted, and innocent bystanders beaten in what were supposed to be peaceful protests for social justice. Law enforcement is investigating 1/6. No need for a Congressional Investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So investigate those things if it blows yer skirt up. Separate matter.
> Maybe you could bring back Trey “_Howdy_” Gowdy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what is a Democrat-led Congressional investigation going to yield for the American people that a Law Enforcement Investigation won’t yield for the American People? This is really just a vehicle to extend the GET TRUMP fight. A riot will never again happen at the US Capitol. No need for a Congressional investigation when Law Enforcement is already active.
Click to expand...

This is getting old , reading nonsense trying to justify their support for the destruction of our great country and democracy.  The right across the board are traitors.


----------



## ClaireH

NightFox said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The republicans filibustered the bill. So there wasn't 60 votes to advance the legislation.
> 
> The republicans succeeded in killing the legislation just like they do with all good legislation our nation needs so badly.
> 
> Most Americans know why the republicans don't want an investigation into their attack on our capitol last January.
> 
> This won't stop the investigations. All it does is prevent a bipartisan investigation.
> 
> Now, the democrats can and probably will set up their own investigations without republicans stopping it.
> 
> Bad choice. At least with the commission it was bipartisan. Now, republicans will have little if any say in the investigations.
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans Block Jan. 6 Riot Commission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is a commission to investigate the Jan. 6 Riot "_good legislation that our nation needs so badly_"? Have the pertinent *law enforcement agencies* STOPPED investigating it or something? If not, why do the Congress Critters need to waste their time & OUR MONEY investigating it? Don't they have better things to do?
> 
> Let law enforcement do its job and refrain from politicizing this mess, we don't need another "Congressional Commission" aka GRANDSTANDING EXERCISE.
Click to expand...

NF- I see I need my running shoes on to keep up with you… yet the idea that crimes should be investigated by the government instead of law enforcement professionals is accepted by the masses that voters are at the mercy of their government overlords. Setting this type of precedent of incompetent politicians determining guilt and origin of alleged crimes, as if we were a state without a legal arm, with their specific political biases and goals is criminal in itself imo. Both Democrat and Republican representatives indulge themselves whenever the opportunity strikes to grandstand for ego saturation and potential votes.

There will be a 3rd party candidate win in our near future; more of this will only ensure that it happens sooner….so I can only be “so sad” about this unsurprising spectacle. Just another opportunity for a one upping and “we got them where we want um” and all the other useless motivations that prevent our country from showing any signs of smooth sailing… almost as if a rougher course is preferable;  ask any good captain, he’ll tell you otherwise.


----------



## beagle9

forkup said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> because the Repubs don't run around blaming everyone else for it's fails
> 
> 
> 
> You really think so?
> 
> Isn't the whole reason for the need for this commission a result of Trump blaming everyone, including people of his own party for him FAILING to win this election?
> 
> I'll tell you what. How much do you want to bet me that after the Democrats convene their own select commission? Everyone on this board on the right, everyone in the right-wing media, and every right-wing politician will disregard the conclusions reached, citing the non-bipartisan nature of the investigation as a reason to do so? You all will BLAME the Democrats for this commission not being bipartisan while at the same time conveniently forget to mention that you choose to not participate?
> 
> *Are you willing to make that wager?*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Oh you mean they will act like the Democrat's have acted over the years in the same ways ??? Hey what's fit for the goose is fit for the gander right ? You have to meet strategies and tactics of your opposition in order to defeat them with the same strategies and tactics maybe ?? Why should anyone attempt to not fight fire with fire these days ?? Time to set the brush ablaze in order to stop the out of control firestorm coming at you, so let the Chip's fall where they may. 

A review of leftist policies and agenda's might be in order for you to review, because the weakness of those policies and agenda's will be the lefts Achilles heel, otherwise in regards to the American voters all around thinking on the important issues that are most important to them. Yeah bringing in the illegals in mass won't save the leftist political ambition's either.


----------



## forkup

beagle9 said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> he asked his supporters to stop the certification of that election
> 
> 
> 
> Give a source for HIS WORDS doing this or STFU...people are tired of your bullshyt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _“We’re going to march to the Capitol - and I’ll be with you - and fight like hell. Otherwise, you’re not going to have a country.”_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not a paragraph full of word's that implicates Trump in calling for the riot or violence that took place on that day, otherwise the protest took on a life of it's own. Trump is no dummy, even though you want him to be but can't quite pull it off. The American people are no dummies either, even though your movement is working it's hardest to make them that way. It ain't happening, and this metaphoric "FIGHT" ain't over by no stretch of the imaginative lefts imagination.
> 
> The fact that you have put your money on Biden doing the nation's Business, and in conducting foriegn policy in the best interest of all American's is simply telling about your intellectual mental state. You are bankrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because he didn't say the words go to the capitol and break-in doesn't mean he doesn't carry responsibility for that happening.
> 
> It was Trump who kept and even keeps on claiming the election was stolen. It was Trump who held that rally that turned violent. It is Trump who was at least one of the people who took steps to prevent congress from certifying the election.
> 
> I'll put in this analogy. Let's say you are a shop owner of a failing shop. So you hire an ex-con who is a known pyromaniac.  and let it drop to that person that it would be a good thing if "something" happened to that shop. The guy then burns it down. Would you accept the shop owner saying that he didn't litterally say he wanted the shop burned down to the pyromaniac as an excuse?
> 
> As to be intellectually bankrupt. I noted that you didn't reply to my last response to you. Do you want to remedy that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You trying to speak for Dr.Evil instead of letting him speak ?  Unless you can link Trump to that imaginative ex-con who went forth to alledgedly burn the capital down on Trump's order or to literally as a proxy attempt to stop the certification through violence, then you are just speaking on emotion's due to your TDS, and due your loyalty to party over country.
Click to expand...

Dr. Love responded to my post 352 and you interjected yourself in that. So why can't I do the same here?

Secondly, that post gives primary sources (Trump words himself) all focused on him trying to stop the certification of the election by various means. 

Thirdly I don't have to prove that Trump was willing to use violence to stop that certification. I simply have to prove ( and it has been proven) that Trump wanted to prevent Biden's election win from being certified. That in itself is more than enough basis for a congressional commission dealing with that issue alone. Since we are talking about the President of the United States actively trying to prevent a peaceful transfer of power.

The fact that those attempts ended in violence is simply another nail in that betrayal of his oath of office.


----------



## forkup

beagle9 said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> because the Repubs don't run around blaming everyone else for it's fails
> 
> 
> 
> You really think so?
> 
> Isn't the whole reason for the need for this commission a result of Trump blaming everyone, including people of his own party for him FAILING to win this election?
> 
> I'll tell you what. How much do you want to bet me that after the Democrats convene their own select commission? Everyone on this board on the right, everyone in the right-wing media, and every right-wing politician will disregard the conclusions reached, citing the non-bipartisan nature of the investigation as a reason to do so? You all will BLAME the Democrats for this commission not being bipartisan while at the same time conveniently forget to mention that you choose to not participate?
> 
> *Are you willing to make that wager?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you mean they will act like the Democrat's have acted over the years in the same ways ??? Hey what's fit for the goose is fit for the gander right ? You have to meet strategies and tactics of your opposition in order to defeat them with the same strategies and tactics maybe ?? Why should anyone attempt to not fight fire with fire these days ?? Time to set the brush ablaze in order to stop the out of control firestorm coming at you, so let the Chip's fall where they may.
> 
> A review of leftist policies and agenda's might be in order for you to review, because the weakness of those policies and agenda's will be the lefts Achilles heel, otherwise in regards to the American voters all around thinking on the important issues that are most important to them. Yeah bringing in the illegals in mass won't save the leftist political ambition's either.
Click to expand...

This is called whataboutism. (appeal to hypocrisy.)

Hey, at least you are giving up your claim that Republicans are willing to take responsibility for their own failures.


----------



## Esdraelon

MarcATL said:


> Why is this something to celebrate OP?


If I may?  It's slightly encouraging from the Right to see some kind of resistance to the non-stop bullshyte the Left has engaged in.  It isn't going to even be a speed bump on Nancy's way to her newest Star Chamber exercise, so don't despair.  The media will plaster every detail, 24/7, for your viewing enjoyment.  The rest of us will be taking notes as the means you used to cheat in 2020 are fully exposed by audits your thugs can't stop.


----------



## bripat9643

jbander said:


> First is there even one response from the right that has substance and a reason why the right now, across the board, supports the take over of this country by their mentally ill wacked out dictator. Also every response by the left to these wack jobs should be started with a clear statement that the right wing hate party are traitors to this country.


Why do Republicans need excuses to win elections?


----------



## beagle9

forkup said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is a Democrat-led Congressional investigation going to yield for the American people that a Law Enforcement Investigation won’t yield for the American People?
> 
> 
> 
> Public testimony under oath, subpoenas acquired in less time, for starters. Thanks for asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps time for a Special Counsel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A special counsel will by definition only rule on the legality of it. Legality is less important than the political aspect.
> 
> The 9/11 commission for instance was not there to rule on legal issues. They were there to ascertain what happened. Where mistakes were made, and how those mistakes could be prevented. A more streamlined flow of information across the intelligence communities is an example of measures taken.
> 
> A special counsel wouldn't deal with those issues.
Click to expand...

Pffft, yeah just get Mueller to head it up again...  Rotflmbo.He can then hire all his leftist croney partisans to attempt to frame people up again or to pressure people into saying things based upon threats unrelated to the issue altogether, and then hoping for an outcome through intimidation tactics. Yeah that really went well didn't it ? Talk about a waste of taxpayers money, and worse it segregated the nation into tribes now who are since warring against each other. 

Ohhhh the damage Democrat's can do to a city, town or country when they try to run them. It's just that bad.


----------



## bripat9643

forkup said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> because the Repubs don't run around blaming everyone else for it's fails
> 
> 
> 
> You really think so?
> 
> Isn't the whole reason for the need for this commission a result of Trump blaming everyone, including people of his own party for him FAILING to win this election?
> 
> I'll tell you what. How much do you want to bet me that after the Democrats convene their own select commission? Everyone on this board on the right, everyone in the right-wing media, and every right-wing politician will disregard the conclusions reached, citing the non-bipartisan nature of the investigation as a reason to do so? You all will BLAME the Democrats for this commission not being bipartisan while at the same time conveniently forget to mention that you choose to not participate?
> 
> *Are you willing to make that wager?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you mean they will act like the Democrat's have acted over the years in the same ways ??? Hey what's fit for the goose is fit for the gander right ? You have to meet strategies and tactics of your opposition in order to defeat them with the same strategies and tactics maybe ?? Why should anyone attempt to not fight fire with fire these days ?? Time to set the brush ablaze in order to stop the out of control firestorm coming at you, so let the Chip's fall where they may.
> 
> A review of leftist policies and agenda's might be in order for you to review, because the weakness of those policies and agenda's will be the lefts Achilles heel, otherwise in regards to the American voters all around thinking on the important issues that are most important to them. Yeah bringing in the illegals in mass won't save the leftist political ambition's either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is called whataboutism. (appeal to hypocrisy.)
> 
> Hey, at least you are giving up your claim that Republicans are willing to take responsibility for their own failures.
Click to expand...

"Whataboutism" is the way Democrats tell us they are proud to be hypocrites.


----------



## jbander

beagle9 said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> because the Repubs don't run around blaming everyone else for it's fails
> 
> 
> 
> You really think so?
> 
> Isn't the whole reason for the need for this commission a result of Trump blaming everyone, including people of his own party for him FAILING to win this election?
> 
> I'll tell you what. How much do you want to bet me that after the Democrats convene their own select commission? Everyone on this board on the right, everyone in the right-wing media, and every right-wing politician will disregard the conclusions reached, citing the non-bipartisan nature of the investigation as a reason to do so? You all will BLAME the Democrats for this commission not being bipartisan while at the same time conveniently forget to mention that you choose to not participate?
> 
> *Are you willing to make that wager?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you mean they will act like the Democrat's have acted over the years in the same ways ??? Hey what's fit for the goose is fit for the gander right ? You have to meet strategies and tactics of your opposition in order to defeat them with the same strategies and tactics maybe ?? Why should anyone attempt to not fight fire with fire these days ?? Time to set the brush ablaze in order to stop the out of control firestorm coming at you, so let the Chip's fall where they may.
> 
> A review of leftist policies and agenda's might be in order for you to review, because the weakness of those policies and agenda's will be the lefts Achilles heel, otherwise in regards to the American voters all around thinking on the important issues that are most important to them. Yeah bringing in the illegals in mass won't save the leftist political ambition's either.
Click to expand...

Try to get past the stupidity of responding to the attack on your hate group by try to switch it to a statement about the left , or when bringing up your leader president scum Bag, to answer it with something that Hillary Clinton said , people who can think realize instantly the stupidity in such responses.


----------



## jknowgood

DrLove said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In victory for Trump, Republicans block probe of U.S. Capitol riot
> 
> 
> Republicans in the U.S. Senate on Friday derailed a bipartisan inquiry into the deadly assault on the Capitol by former President Donald Trump's supporters, despite a torrent of criticism the lawmakers were playing down the violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slow my foot republicans blocked it. celebration time.
> 
> 
> 
> Capitol Police should walk off the job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep so should the police in Portland, Chicago, Minneapolis, New York, Los Angeles, San Francisco, and Seattle. Leave liberals to kill their own! Oh and Capitol police let those peaceful protestors in. Nancy just don't like the average people around her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cap Cops let them in? Is that what they told you on OAN?
Click to expand...

I saw the video where they move the barricades back. Cnn won't show you that.


----------



## jbander

ESDRAELON said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this something to celebrate OP?
> 
> 
> 
> If I may?  It's slightly encouraging from the Right to see some kind of resistance to the non-stop bullshyte the Left has engaged in.  It isn't going to even be a speed bump on Nancy's way to her newest Star Chamber exercise, so don't despair.  The media will plaster every detail, 24/7, for your viewing enjoyment.  The rest of us will be taking notes as the means you used to cheat in 2020 are fully exposed by audits your thugs can't stop.
Click to expand...

The total insanity!


----------



## jbander

beagle9 said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is a Democrat-led Congressional investigation going to yield for the American people that a Law Enforcement Investigation won’t yield for the American People?
> 
> 
> 
> Public testimony under oath, subpoenas acquired in less time, for starters. Thanks for asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps time for a Special Counsel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A special counsel will by definition only rule on the legality of it. Legality is less important than the political aspect.
> 
> The 9/11 commission for instance was not there to rule on legal issues. They were there to ascertain what happened. Where mistakes were made, and how those mistakes could be prevented. A more streamlined flow of information across the intelligence communities is an example of measures taken.
> 
> A special counsel wouldn't deal with those issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pffft, yeah just get Mueller to head it up again...  Rotflmbo.He can then hire all his leftist croney partisans to attempt to frame people up again or to pressure people into saying things based upon threats unrelated to the issue altogether, and then hoping for an outcome through intimidation tactics. Yeah that really went well didn't it ? Talk about a waste of taxpayers money, and worse it segregated the nation into tribes now who are since warring against each other.
> 
> Ohhhh the damage Democrat's can do to a city, town or country when they try to run them. It's just that bad.
Click to expand...

feeble!


----------



## DrLove

jknowgood said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In victory for Trump, Republicans block probe of U.S. Capitol riot
> 
> 
> Republicans in the U.S. Senate on Friday derailed a bipartisan inquiry into the deadly assault on the Capitol by former President Donald Trump's supporters, despite a torrent of criticism the lawmakers were playing down the violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slow my foot republicans blocked it. celebration time.
> 
> 
> 
> Capitol Police should walk off the job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep so should the police in Portland, Chicago, Minneapolis, New York, Los Angeles, San Francisco, and Seattle. Leave liberals to kill their own! Oh and Capitol police let those peaceful protestors in. Nancy just don't like the average people around her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cap Cops let them in? Is that what they told you on OAN?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw the video where they move the barricades back. Cnn won't show you that.
Click to expand...


Too bad it’s the ONLY video OAN, Fox & Newsmax showed you.


----------



## jknowgood

DrLove said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In victory for Trump, Republicans block probe of U.S. Capitol riot
> 
> 
> Republicans in the U.S. Senate on Friday derailed a bipartisan inquiry into the deadly assault on the Capitol by former President Donald Trump's supporters, despite a torrent of criticism the lawmakers were playing down the violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slow my foot republicans blocked it. celebration time.
> 
> 
> 
> Capitol Police should walk off the job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep so should the police in Portland, Chicago, Minneapolis, New York, Los Angeles, San Francisco, and Seattle. Leave liberals to kill their own! Oh and Capitol police let those peaceful protestors in. Nancy just don't like the average people around her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cap Cops let them in? Is that what they told you on OAN?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw the video where they move the barricades back. Cnn won't show you that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad it’s the ONLY video OAN, Fox & Newsmax showed you.
Click to expand...

They let them in, sucks to be you.


----------



## jbander

I guess I could just respond with this one response to everyone of the posts from the right/
"Try to get past the stupidity of responding to the attack on your hate group by try to switch it to a statement about the left , or when bringing up your leader president scum Bag, to answer it with something that Hillary Clinton said , people who can think realize instantly the stupidity in such responses." after a while you end up having no clue how to respond to stupid!


----------



## bripat9643

forkup said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> he asked his supporters to stop the certification of that election
> 
> 
> 
> Give a source for HIS WORDS doing this or STFU...people are tired of your bullshyt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _“We’re going to march to the Capitol - and I’ll be with you - and fight like hell. Otherwise, you’re not going to have a country.”_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not a paragraph full of word's that implicates Trump in calling for the riot or violence that took place on that day, otherwise the protest took on a life of it's own. Trump is no dummy, even though you want him to be but can't quite pull it off. The American people are no dummies either, even though your movement is working it's hardest to make them that way. It ain't happening, and this metaphoric "FIGHT" ain't over by no stretch of the imaginative lefts imagination.
> 
> The fact that you have put your money on Biden doing the nation's Business, and in conducting foriegn policy in the best interest of all American's is simply telling about your intellectual mental state. You are bankrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because he didn't say the words go to the capitol and break-in doesn't mean he doesn't carry responsibility for that happening.
> 
> It was Trump who kept and even keeps on claiming the election was stolen. It was Trump who held that rally that turned violent. It is Trump who was at least one of the people who took steps to prevent congress from certifying the election.
> 
> I'll put in this analogy. Let's say you are a shop owner of a failing shop. So you hire an ex-con who is a known pyromaniac.  and let it drop to that person that it would be a good thing if "something" happened to that shop. The guy then burns it down. Would you accept the shop owner saying that he didn't litterally say he wanted the shop burned down to the pyromaniac as an excuse?
> 
> As to be intellectually bankrupt. I noted that you didn't reply to my last response to you. Do you want to remedy that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You trying to speak for Dr.Evil instead of letting him speak ?  Unless you can link Trump to that imaginative ex-con who went forth to alledgedly burn the capital down on Trump's order or to literally as a proxy attempt to stop the certification through violence, then you are just speaking on emotion's due to your TDS, and due your loyalty to party over country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dr. Love responded to my post 352 and you interjected yourself in that. So why can't I do the same here?
> 
> Secondly, that post gives primary sources (Trump words himself) all focused on him trying to stop the certification of the election by various means.
> 
> Thirdly I don't have to prove that Trump was willing to use violence to stop that certification. I simply have to prove ( and it has been proven) that Trump wanted to prevent Biden's election win from being certified. That in itself is more than enough basis for a congressional commission dealing with that issue alone. Since we are talking about the President of the United States actively trying to prevent a peaceful transfer of power.
> 
> The fact that those attempts ended in violence is simply another nail in that betrayal of his oath of office.
Click to expand...

We laugh at what you believe.


----------



## Esdraelon

jbander said:


> They have to go,


Any time you feel up to it... come get some.  This group you like to broad brush as evil or stupid is about 75 million Americans.  We're tired of your shit and we aren't going ANYWHERE.  This country isn't the exclusive playground for you and those like you, we all share it.


----------



## forkup

beagle9 said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is a Democrat-led Congressional investigation going to yield for the American people that a Law Enforcement Investigation won’t yield for the American People?
> 
> 
> 
> Public testimony under oath, subpoenas acquired in less time, for starters. Thanks for asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps time for a Special Counsel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A special counsel will by definition only rule on the legality of it. Legality is less important than the political aspect.
> 
> The 9/11 commission for instance was not there to rule on legal issues. They were there to ascertain what happened. Where mistakes were made, and how those mistakes could be prevented. A more streamlined flow of information across the intelligence communities is an example of measures taken.
> 
> A special counsel wouldn't deal with those issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pffft, yeah just get Mueller to head it up again...  Rotflmbo.He can then hire all his leftist croney partisans to attempt to frame people up again or to pressure people into saying things based upon threats unrelated to the issue altogether, and then hoping for an outcome through intimidation tactics. Yeah that really went well didn't it ? Talk about a waste of taxpayers money, and worse it segregated the nation into tribes now who are since warring against each other.
> 
> Ohhhh the damage Democrat's can do to a city, town or country when they try to run them. It's just that bad.
Click to expand...

You do realize I just argued against a special counsel? And if you are SO very worried about partisan investigations (not that the Mueller investigation was one.) Why are you arguing against a BIPARTISAN commission?

It's not that this will prevent Congress from investigating it simply prevents REPUBLICANS from participating.

Do you have any idea how inconsistent your position is?


----------



## forkup

bripat9643 said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> he asked his supporters to stop the certification of that election
> 
> 
> 
> Give a source for HIS WORDS doing this or STFU...people are tired of your bullshyt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _“We’re going to march to the Capitol - and I’ll be with you - and fight like hell. Otherwise, you’re not going to have a country.”_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not a paragraph full of word's that implicates Trump in calling for the riot or violence that took place on that day, otherwise the protest took on a life of it's own. Trump is no dummy, even though you want him to be but can't quite pull it off. The American people are no dummies either, even though your movement is working it's hardest to make them that way. It ain't happening, and this metaphoric "FIGHT" ain't over by no stretch of the imaginative lefts imagination.
> 
> The fact that you have put your money on Biden doing the nation's Business, and in conducting foriegn policy in the best interest of all American's is simply telling about your intellectual mental state. You are bankrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because he didn't say the words go to the capitol and break-in doesn't mean he doesn't carry responsibility for that happening.
> 
> It was Trump who kept and even keeps on claiming the election was stolen. It was Trump who held that rally that turned violent. It is Trump who was at least one of the people who took steps to prevent congress from certifying the election.
> 
> I'll put in this analogy. Let's say you are a shop owner of a failing shop. So you hire an ex-con who is a known pyromaniac.  and let it drop to that person that it would be a good thing if "something" happened to that shop. The guy then burns it down. Would you accept the shop owner saying that he didn't litterally say he wanted the shop burned down to the pyromaniac as an excuse?
> 
> As to be intellectually bankrupt. I noted that you didn't reply to my last response to you. Do you want to remedy that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You trying to speak for Dr.Evil instead of letting him speak ?  Unless you can link Trump to that imaginative ex-con who went forth to alledgedly burn the capital down on Trump's order or to literally as a proxy attempt to stop the certification through violence, then you are just speaking on emotion's due to your TDS, and due your loyalty to party over country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dr. Love responded to my post 352 and you interjected yourself in that. So why can't I do the same here?
> 
> Secondly, that post gives primary sources (Trump words himself) all focused on him trying to stop the certification of the election by various means.
> 
> Thirdly I don't have to prove that Trump was willing to use violence to stop that certification. I simply have to prove ( and it has been proven) that Trump wanted to prevent Biden's election win from being certified. That in itself is more than enough basis for a congressional commission dealing with that issue alone. Since we are talking about the President of the United States actively trying to prevent a peaceful transfer of power.
> 
> The fact that those attempts ended in violence is simply another nail in that betrayal of his oath of office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We laugh at what you believe.
Click to expand...

Fair enough. At least I'm willing to articulate it and give actual counterarguments to those who don't believe as I do.


----------



## Faun

jknowgood said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In victory for Trump, Republicans block probe of U.S. Capitol riot
> 
> 
> Republicans in the U.S. Senate on Friday derailed a bipartisan inquiry into the deadly assault on the Capitol by former President Donald Trump's supporters, despite a torrent of criticism the lawmakers were playing down the violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slow my foot republicans blocked it. celebration time.
> 
> 
> 
> Capitol Police should walk off the job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep so should the police in Portland, Chicago, Minneapolis, New York, Los Angeles, San Francisco, and Seattle. Leave liberals to kill their own! Oh and Capitol police let those peaceful protestors in. Nancy just don't like the average people around her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cap Cops let them in? Is that what they told you on OAN?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw the video where they move the barricades back. Cnn won't show you that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad it’s the ONLY video OAN, Fox & Newsmax showed you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They let them in, sucks to be you.
Click to expand...

This is "letting them in," right, rightard...?


----------



## bripat9643

jbander said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats ignored cities being burned, businesses looted, and innocent bystanders beaten in what were supposed to be peaceful protests for social justice. Law enforcement is investigating 1/6. No need for a Congressional Investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So investigate those things if it blows yer skirt up. Separate matter.
> Maybe you could bring back Trey “_Howdy_” Gowdy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what is a Democrat-led Congressional investigation going to yield for the American people that a Law Enforcement Investigation won’t yield for the American People? This is really just a vehicle to extend the GET TRUMP fight. A riot will never again happen at the US Capitol. No need for a Congressional investigation when Law Enforcement is already active.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is getting old , reading nonsense trying to justify their support for the destruction of our great country and democracy.  The right across the board are traitors.
Click to expand...

No one is justifying the rioting, you fucking moron.


----------



## bripat9643

forkup said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> he asked his supporters to stop the certification of that election
> 
> 
> 
> Give a source for HIS WORDS doing this or STFU...people are tired of your bullshyt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _“We’re going to march to the Capitol - and I’ll be with you - and fight like hell. Otherwise, you’re not going to have a country.”_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not a paragraph full of word's that implicates Trump in calling for the riot or violence that took place on that day, otherwise the protest took on a life of it's own. Trump is no dummy, even though you want him to be but can't quite pull it off. The American people are no dummies either, even though your movement is working it's hardest to make them that way. It ain't happening, and this metaphoric "FIGHT" ain't over by no stretch of the imaginative lefts imagination.
> 
> The fact that you have put your money on Biden doing the nation's Business, and in conducting foriegn policy in the best interest of all American's is simply telling about your intellectual mental state. You are bankrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because he didn't say the words go to the capitol and break-in doesn't mean he doesn't carry responsibility for that happening.
> 
> It was Trump who kept and even keeps on claiming the election was stolen. It was Trump who held that rally that turned violent. It is Trump who was at least one of the people who took steps to prevent congress from certifying the election.
> 
> I'll put in this analogy. Let's say you are a shop owner of a failing shop. So you hire an ex-con who is a known pyromaniac.  and let it drop to that person that it would be a good thing if "something" happened to that shop. The guy then burns it down. Would you accept the shop owner saying that he didn't litterally say he wanted the shop burned down to the pyromaniac as an excuse?
> 
> As to be intellectually bankrupt. I noted that you didn't reply to my last response to you. Do you want to remedy that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You trying to speak for Dr.Evil instead of letting him speak ?  Unless you can link Trump to that imaginative ex-con who went forth to alledgedly burn the capital down on Trump's order or to literally as a proxy attempt to stop the certification through violence, then you are just speaking on emotion's due to your TDS, and due your loyalty to party over country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dr. Love responded to my post 352 and you interjected yourself in that. So why can't I do the same here?
> 
> Secondly, that post gives primary sources (Trump words himself) all focused on him trying to stop the certification of the election by various means.
> 
> Thirdly I don't have to prove that Trump was willing to use violence to stop that certification. I simply have to prove ( and it has been proven) that Trump wanted to prevent Biden's election win from being certified. That in itself is more than enough basis for a congressional commission dealing with that issue alone. Since we are talking about the President of the United States actively trying to prevent a peaceful transfer of power.
> 
> The fact that those attempts ended in violence is simply another nail in that betrayal of his oath of office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We laugh at what you believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fair enough. At least I'm willing to articulate it and give actual counterarguments to those who don't believe as I do.
Click to expand...

We're heard your stupid arguments 10,000 times already, and they are just as stupid as they ever were.


----------



## bripat9643

jbander said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> because the Repubs don't run around blaming everyone else for it's fails
> 
> 
> 
> You really think so?
> 
> Isn't the whole reason for the need for this commission a result of Trump blaming everyone, including people of his own party for him FAILING to win this election?
> 
> I'll tell you what. How much do you want to bet me that after the Democrats convene their own select commission? Everyone on this board on the right, everyone in the right-wing media, and every right-wing politician will disregard the conclusions reached, citing the non-bipartisan nature of the investigation as a reason to do so? You all will BLAME the Democrats for this commission not being bipartisan while at the same time conveniently forget to mention that you choose to not participate?
> 
> *Are you willing to make that wager?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you mean they will act like the Democrat's have acted over the years in the same ways ??? Hey what's fit for the goose is fit for the gander right ? You have to meet strategies and tactics of your opposition in order to defeat them with the same strategies and tactics maybe ?? Why should anyone attempt to not fight fire with fire these days ?? Time to set the brush ablaze in order to stop the out of control firestorm coming at you, so let the Chip's fall where they may.
> 
> A review of leftist policies and agenda's might be in order for you to review, because the weakness of those policies and agenda's will be the lefts Achilles heel, otherwise in regards to the American voters all around thinking on the important issues that are most important to them. Yeah bringing in the illegals in mass won't save the leftist political ambition's either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try to get past the stupidity of responding to the attack on your hate group by try to switch it to a statement about the left , or when bringing up your leader president scum Bag, to answer it with something that Hillary Clinton said , people who can think realize instantly the stupidity in such responses.
Click to expand...

It's called pointing out your craven hypocrisy, you brain damaged piece of shit.


Leftists seem to believe they get a special exemption for their hypocrisy.


----------



## HaShev

Faun said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> proof=guy with dixie flag was a Dem from Delaware
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
Click to expand...

You doubt the FBI?


----------



## Faun

HaShev said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> proof=guy with dixie flag was a Dem from Delaware
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You doubt the FBI?
Click to expand...

I doubt you. Post your evidence...


----------



## ClaireH

forkup said:


> Even if it wouldn't be something that is strictly illegal, investigating the question and be forced to reckon with the answer is probably one of the most important things you can do.


Indeed, yet looking at this from outside of the immediate political events, should voters begin requiring on the state and national level that our elected representatives have legal backgrounds/ qualifications? I’m not sure if that is the best way to skew our already limited selection of “good” politicians.  There are good politicians, but not many get air time. The loudest ones get the coverage and the loudest ones will be wasting our time and our money grandstanding during these procedures.

Overall, we have one *saturated* mess of one-sided politics with a one-size fits all blanket labeling.

Our country’s social and economic conditions will significantly improve when voters demand that  candidates take a battery of tests and post their scores. This is the way forward, instead of this useless back-and-forth Dem/Rep rope pulling contest we’ve had going on for years.

Is it even reasonable to assume that a politically-saturated person will view primary evidence without their partisan lens? I’m stuck on this, as a constitutionalist and as a big-picture thinker.


----------



## Lastamender

DrLove said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't Democrats respect the law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me the part of the constitution about the filibuster
Click to expand...

The Constitution does not contain every law we have. Also the Democrats do not give a shit about the Constitution or they would not make such a fuss over the Constitutional guarantee of election integrity. Next.


----------



## Death Angel

forkup said:


> do you "hide" under bipartisanship?


By setting LIMITS (imposed by Democrats)  of what can be investigated and more importantly, what cant be investigated


----------



## forkup

ClaireH said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if it wouldn't be something that is strictly illegal, investigating the question and be forced to reckon with the answer is probably one of the most important things you can do.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, yet looking at this from outside of the immediate political events, should voters begin requiring on the state and national level that our elected representatives have legal backgrounds/ qualifications? I’m not sure if that is the best way to skew our already limited selection of “good” politicians.  There are good politicians, but not many get air time. The loudest ones get the coverage and the loudest ones will be wasting our time and our money grandstanding during these procedures.
> 
> Overall, we have one *saturated* mess of one-sided politics with a one-size fits all blanket labeling.
> 
> Our countries social and economic conditions will significantly improve when voters demand that  candidates take a battery of tests and post their scores. This is the way forward, instead of this useless back-and-forth Dem/Rep rope pulling contest we’ve had going on for years.
> 
> Is it even reasonable to assume that a politically-saturated person will view primary evidence without their partisan lens? I’m stuck on this, as a constitutionalist and as a big-picture thinker.
Click to expand...

No, I don't think there should be any requisite conditions besides maybe age to run for public office.

The question however seems to be completely irrelevant to whether or not the loser of any particular election can invoke any but the constitutionally allowed legal challenges? And if not, this commission seems the most straightforward way to start tackling that question.

My whole problem here is not strictly focused on Trump. It is focused on the precedent that Trump set and the response now in motion by the GOP to make that precedent stick in future elections. A precedent and this is the only opinion I'll give that leads to something else than representative Democracy.


----------



## bripat9643

Death Angel said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> 
> 
> By setting LIMITS (imposed by Democrats)  of what can be investigated and more importantly, what cant be investigated
Click to expand...

Notice that they won't be investigating any Democrat members of Congress.  The investigation is a farce from the get-go.


----------



## Circe

Floyd61 said:


>


Boy, I sure like the second one better ----


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> 
> 
> By setting LIMITS (imposed by Democrats)  of what can be investigated and more importantly, what cant be investigated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Notice that they won't be investigating any Democrat members of Congress.  The investigation is a farce from the get-go.
Click to expand...

Investigate Democrat members for what?


----------



## Circe

toobfreak said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still want to know who killed JFK.
> 
> 
> 
> It was Sirhan Sirhan!
Click to expand...

Hey, close enough for government work.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> 
> 
> By setting LIMITS (imposed by Democrats)  of what can be investigated and more importantly, what cant be investigated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Notice that they won't be investigating any Democrat members of Congress.  The investigation is a farce from the get-go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Investigate Democrat members for what?
Click to expand...

Like Nazi piglosi refusing to call in additional security for Jan 6.


----------



## toobfreak

Democrats and progressive liberals are forever showing their hypocrisy--- --- they have reviled the attack on the Capitol 1/6 while proudly supporting and defending the Capitol police as HEROS even after murdering a defenseless woman yet last year when Trump had to clear 1,000 rowdy idiots from Washington who were blocking his ability to even be able to step outside to take a press photo, the same people acted like Trump was Castro for doing so, and tried to sue him!

Well, idiots, another one of your anti-Trump "gonna-get-him-this-times" has FAILED YET AGAIN.

Failure, a way of life for the sycophant Left.

*The DOJ has recommended to the judge that all charges in the case be dropped.*  And remember, when a judge declines or dismisses a case, that ALWAYS means that there was never no case there!

Your words.

Trump walks free.  Tee hee.









						DOJ urges judge to dismiss lawsuits against Trump and Barr over clearing protesters in Lafayette Square
					

The Justice Department asked a federal judge to toss lawsuits against former President Donald Trump and Attorney General William Barr related to the clearing of protesters last summer from Lafayette Square near the White House.




					www.washingtonexaminer.com


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> 
> 
> By setting LIMITS (imposed by Democrats)  of what can be investigated and more importantly, what cant be investigated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Notice that they won't be investigating any Democrat members of Congress.  The investigation is a farce from the get-go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Investigate Democrat members for what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like Nazi piglosi refusing to call in additional security for Jan 6.
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

Fucking moron, Pelosi is the one who called for an investigation into that and other Insurrection Day matters. It's Republicans who are trying to prevent such investigations.

Are you ever not a fucking moron? 

Ever???


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> 
> 
> By setting LIMITS (imposed by Democrats)  of what can be investigated and more importantly, what cant be investigated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Notice that they won't be investigating any Democrat members of Congress.  The investigation is a farce from the get-go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Investigate Democrat members for what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like Nazi piglosi refusing to call in additional security for Jan 6.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Fucking moron, Pelosi is the one who called for an investigation into that and other Insurrection Day matters. It's Republicans who are trying to prevent such investigations.
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
Click to expand...

Is Piglosi being forced to testify? Eh, dumbass?


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> 
> 
> By setting LIMITS (imposed by Democrats)  of what can be investigated and more importantly, what cant be investigated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Notice that they won't be investigating any Democrat members of Congress.  The investigation is a farce from the get-go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Investigate Democrat members for what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like Nazi piglosi refusing to call in additional security for Jan 6.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Fucking moron, Pelosi is the one who called for an investigation into that and other Insurrection Day matters. It's Republicans who are trying to prevent such investigations.
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Piglosi being forced to testify? Eh, dumbass?
Click to expand...

Fucking moron, she doesn't have to testify for her actions regarding Insurrection Day to be investigated. 

Are you ever not a fucking moron? 

Ever???


----------



## beagle9

forkup said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> The D's can have their own commission now for as long as it pleases them to keep it up, keep it up
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats need to be able to hide under "bipartisanship"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> Bipartisan is what prevents only one side being able to influence the investigations.
> 
> It seems to me this is the GOP wanting to hide under the label of partisanship, so they won't have to deal with what happened.
Click to expand...

"Hiding" under the label of being bipartisan isn't trying to suggest bipartisanship will take place nor does it have the intent of being bipartisan from a Democrat perspective, thus the meaning of "hiding" under the label is appropriate in the context it was written in.


----------



## beagle9

bripat9643 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this something to celebrate OP?
> 
> 
> 
> They are celebrating getting away with beating on cops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't beat any cops.    BLM protestors threw Molotov cocktails at cops and your ilk didn't give a shit.
Click to expand...

And still could care less, but they expect cop's to respect them, and to follow them regardless of their attacks on them. I'll be so glad when the country finally wakes up from it's delusional nightmare being lived. Even the military is under attack, but they are so disciplined that they feel that no matter what, they must listen to who is in charge no matter how bad he or she is. What a shame it all is.


----------



## forkup

beagle9 said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> The D's can have their own commission now for as long as it pleases them to keep it up, keep it up
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats need to be able to hide under "bipartisanship"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> Bipartisan is what prevents only one side being able to influence the investigations.
> 
> It seems to me this is the GOP wanting to hide under the label of partisanship, so they won't have to deal with what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hiding" under the label of being bipartisan isn't trying to suggest bipartisanship will take place nor does it have the intent of being bipartisan from a Democrat perspective, thus the meaning of "hiding" under the label is appropriate in the context it was written in.
Click to expand...

So you are contending that a commission represent equally by both parties won't be bipartisan? Care to explain how you come to this conclusion?


----------



## Faun

Faun said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> proof=guy with dixie flag was a Dem from Delaware
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You doubt the FBI?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt you. Post your evidence...
Click to expand...

_<crickets>_


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> 
> 
> By setting LIMITS (imposed by Democrats)  of what can be investigated and more importantly, what cant be investigated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Notice that they won't be investigating any Democrat members of Congress.  The investigation is a farce from the get-go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Investigate Democrat members for what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like Nazi piglosi refusing to call in additional security for Jan 6.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Fucking moron, Pelosi is the one who called for an investigation into that and other Insurrection Day matters. It's Republicans who are trying to prevent such investigations.
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Piglosi being forced to testify? Eh, dumbass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking moron, she doesn't have to testify for her actions regarding Insurrection Day to be investigated.
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
Click to expand...

You are just admitting that the investigation will be a whitewash.


----------



## bripat9643

forkup said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> The D's can have their own commission now for as long as it pleases them to keep it up, keep it up
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats need to be able to hide under "bipartisanship"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> Bipartisan is what prevents only one side being able to influence the investigations.
> 
> It seems to me this is the GOP wanting to hide under the label of partisanship, so they won't have to deal with what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hiding" under the label of being bipartisan isn't trying to suggest bipartisanship will take place nor does it have the intent of being bipartisan from a Democrat perspective, thus the meaning of "hiding" under the label is appropriate in the context it was written in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are contending that a commission represent equally by both parties won't be bipartisan? Care to explain how you come to this conclusion?
Click to expand...

Let's have an "bipartisan" investigation on how politicians enabled the BLM riots.

You don't have a problem with that, do you?


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> 
> 
> By setting LIMITS (imposed by Democrats)  of what can be investigated and more importantly, what cant be investigated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Notice that they won't be investigating any Democrat members of Congress.  The investigation is a farce from the get-go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Investigate Democrat members for what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like Nazi piglosi refusing to call in additional security for Jan 6.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Fucking moron, Pelosi is the one who called for an investigation into that and other Insurrection Day matters. It's Republicans who are trying to prevent such investigations.
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Piglosi being forced to testify? Eh, dumbass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking moron, she doesn't have to testify for her actions regarding Insurrection Day to be investigated.
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are just admitting that the investigation will be a whitewash.
Click to expand...

By "whitewash," you mean learning how it happened.

Are you ever not a fucking moron?

Ever??


----------



## bodecea

bripat9643 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats ignored cities being burned, businesses looted, and innocent bystanders beaten in what were supposed to be peaceful protests for social justice. Law enforcement is investigating 1/6. No need for a Congressional Investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So investigate those things if it blows yer skirt up. Separate matter.
> Maybe you could bring back Trey “_Howdy_” Gowdy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what is a Democrat-led Congressional investigation going to yield for the American people that a Law Enforcement Investigation won’t yield for the American People? This is really just a vehicle to extend the GET TRUMP fight. A riot will never again happen at the US Capitol. No need for a Congressional investigation when Law Enforcement is already active.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, we must find out who in government was complicit. We already have a general idea
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazi Piglosi.
Click to expand...

There's that N-word again.


----------



## bodecea

bripat9643 said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> The D's can have their own commission now for as long as it pleases them to keep it up, keep it up
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats need to be able to hide under "bipartisanship"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> Bipartisan is what prevents only one side being able to influence the investigations.
> 
> It seems to me this is the GOP wanting to hide under the label of partisanship, so they won't have to deal with what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hiding" under the label of being bipartisan isn't trying to suggest bipartisanship will take place nor does it have the intent of being bipartisan from a Democrat perspective, thus the meaning of "hiding" under the label is appropriate in the context it was written in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are contending that a commission represent equally by both parties won't be bipartisan? Care to explain how you come to this conclusion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's have an "bipartisan" investigation on how politicians enabled the BLM riots.
> 
> You don't have a problem with that, do you?
Click to expand...

Go right ahead.....who has submitted it?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Doc7505 said:


> BREAKING: Effort to Open Debate on Bill to Create January 6 Commission Fails in the Senate – Here are the Republicans Who Voted with Democrats​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING: Effort to Open Debate on Bill to Create January 6 Commission Fails in the Senate - Here are the Republicans Who Voted with Democrats
> 
> 
> The GOP finally successfully blocked the Democrats in its first filibuster of the Biden Administration. The effort to open debate on a bill to create a commission to investigate the January 6 Capitol riot failed in the senate on Friday in a 54-35 vote. 60 votes were needed to move the bill...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP finally successfully blocked the Democrats in its first filibuster of the Biden Administration.
> The effort to open debate on a bill to create a commission to investigate the January 6 Capitol riot failed in the senate on Friday in a* 54-35 vote*.
> Here are the 6 Republican senators who voted with the Democrats in favor of a January 6 commission:
> 
> Collins
> Murkowski
> Romney
> Cassidy
> Sasse
> Portman
> 
> Comment:
> Obviously there were also Democrats that voted not to create a Commission to investigate the Jan 6th riot.
> Glad to see that there is still some sanity within the Senate in this Bi-Partisan voting....



No surprise in the least on the two ones i know about Romney and Murkowski.Romney is a clone of Obama, during the debates,they said the same exact same things. Murkowski is destorying jobs in Alaska.I have my fingers crossed that kelly whats her name gets nominated in the next election for the new governor of Alaska.

are you positive Marvin Bush from the crime cartel Bush family did not vote for it?


----------



## August West

beagle9 said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> because the Repubs don't run around blaming everyone else for it's fails
> 
> 
> 
> You really think so?
> 
> Isn't the whole reason for the need for this commission a result of Trump blaming everyone, including people of his own party for him FAILING to win this election?
> 
> I'll tell you what. How much do you want to bet me that after the Democrats convene their own select commission? Everyone on this board on the right, everyone in the right-wing media, and every right-wing politician will disregard the conclusions reached, citing the non-bipartisan nature of the investigation as a reason to do so? You all will BLAME the Democrats for this commission not being bipartisan while at the same time conveniently forget to mention that you choose to not participate?
> 
> *Are you willing to make that wager?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you mean they will act like the Democrat's have acted over the years in the same ways ??? Hey what's fit for the goose is fit for the gander right ? You have to meet strategies and tactics of your opposition in order to defeat them with the same strategies and tactics maybe ?? Why should anyone attempt to not fight fire with fire these days ?? Time to set the brush ablaze in order to stop the out of control firestorm coming at you, so let the Chip's fall where they may.
> 
> A review of leftist policies and agenda's might be in order for you to review, because the weakness of those policies and agenda's will be the lefts Achilles heel, otherwise in regards to the American voters all around thinking on the important issues that are most important to them. Yeah bringing in the illegals in mass won't save the leftist political ambition's either.
Click to expand...

The GOP lost the popular vote in 7 of the 8 last presidential elections. Tell us again whose policies and ideas are being rejected by the voters.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> The D's can have their own commission now for as long as it pleases them to keep it up, keep it up
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats need to be able to hide under "bipartisanship"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> Bipartisan is what prevents only one side being able to influence the investigations.
> 
> It seems to me this is the GOP wanting to hide under the label of partisanship, so they won't have to deal with what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hiding" under the label of being bipartisan isn't trying to suggest bipartisanship will take place nor does it have the intent of being bipartisan from a Democrat perspective, thus the meaning of "hiding" under the label is appropriate in the context it was written in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are contending that a commission represent equally by both parties won't be bipartisan? Care to explain how you come to this conclusion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's have an "bipartisan" investigation on how politicians enabled the BLM riots.
> 
> You don't have a problem with that, do you?
Click to expand...

As abhorrent as those riots were, they weren't an attack on our country. Unlike Insurrection Day which was an attack at the heart of our government to prevent the winner of the 2020 election being certified so that the loser of that election could be undemocratically installed.

You demonstrate how the right suffers from an abnormal brain disfunction known as conservatism.


----------



## jbander

ESDRAELON said:


> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have to go,
> 
> 
> 
> Any time you feel up to it... come get some.  This group you like to broad brush as evil or stupid is about 75 million Americans.  We're tired of your shit and we aren't going ANYWHERE.  This country isn't the exclusive playground for you and those like you, we all share it.
Click to expand...

First 2/3 of you hate Nazi\s supported the the attempt top bring down our democracy, so  that brings it to 0nly 50 million haters , our population is 323 million. I have no doubt ,nor would anyone else, not support the idea that 50 million of our 323 million in this country are totally stupid. Also way more then that percentage in Nazi Germany supported Hitler, we beat them to the dirt.. So whats your point.  I hope you don't think you can go to war with the democrats and our military and police to gain what you want. That is just stupid/


----------



## jbander

ESDRAELON said:


> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have to go,
> 
> 
> 
> Any time you feel up to it... come get some.  This group you like to broad brush as evil or stupid is about 75 million Americans.  We're tired of your shit and we aren't going ANYWHERE.  This country isn't the exclusive playground for you and those like you, we all share it.
Click to expand...

Oh one more thing , there is no Patriots in this country who are willing to share this country with the likes of you. YOu can't try to destroy our demacracy or support it and just walk away like nothing has happened.


----------



## Doc7505

LA RAM FAN said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING: Effort to Open Debate on Bill to Create January 6 Commission Fails in the Senate – Here are the Republicans Who Voted with Democrats​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING: Effort to Open Debate on Bill to Create January 6 Commission Fails in the Senate - Here are the Republicans Who Voted with Democrats
> 
> 
> The GOP finally successfully blocked the Democrats in its first filibuster of the Biden Administration. The effort to open debate on a bill to create a commission to investigate the January 6 Capitol riot failed in the senate on Friday in a 54-35 vote. 60 votes were needed to move the bill...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP finally successfully blocked the Democrats in its first filibuster of the Biden Administration.
> The effort to open debate on a bill to create a commission to investigate the January 6 Capitol riot failed in the senate on Friday in a* 54-35 vote*.
> Here are the 6 Republican senators who voted with the Democrats in favor of a January 6 commission:
> 
> Collins
> Murkowski
> Romney
> Cassidy
> Sasse
> Portman
> 
> Comment:
> Obviously there were also Democrats that voted not to create a Commission to investigate the Jan 6th riot.
> Glad to see that there is still some sanity within the Senate in this Bi-Partisan voting....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No surprise in the least on the two ones i know about Romney and Murkowski.Romney is a clone of Obama, during the debates,they said the same exact same things. Murkowski is destorying jobs in Alaska.I have my fingers crossed that kelly whats her name gets nominated in the next election.
> 
> are you positive Marvin Bush from the crime cartel Bush family did not vote for it?
Click to expand...


Comment:
The RINO's have been identified... Now they must be removed from their posts...
As leader of the Senate I would remove these people from any Committee positions.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Doc7505 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING: Effort to Open Debate on Bill to Create January 6 Commission Fails in the Senate – Here are the Republicans Who Voted with Democrats​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING: Effort to Open Debate on Bill to Create January 6 Commission Fails in the Senate - Here are the Republicans Who Voted with Democrats
> 
> 
> The GOP finally successfully blocked the Democrats in its first filibuster of the Biden Administration. The effort to open debate on a bill to create a commission to investigate the January 6 Capitol riot failed in the senate on Friday in a 54-35 vote. 60 votes were needed to move the bill...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP finally successfully blocked the Democrats in its first filibuster of the Biden Administration.
> The effort to open debate on a bill to create a commission to investigate the January 6 Capitol riot failed in the senate on Friday in a* 54-35 vote*.
> Here are the 6 Republican senators who voted with the Democrats in favor of a January 6 commission:
> 
> Collins
> Murkowski
> Romney
> Cassidy
> Sasse
> Portman
> 
> Comment:
> Obviously there were also Democrats that voted not to create a Commission to investigate the Jan 6th riot.
> Glad to see that there is still some sanity within the Senate in this Bi-Partisan voting....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No surprise in the least on the two ones i know about Romney and Murkowski.Romney is a clone of Obama, during the debates,they said the same exact same things. Murkowski is destorying jobs in Alaska.I have my fingers crossed that kelly whats her name gets nominated in the next election.
> 
> are you positive Marvin Bush from the crime cartel Bush family did not vote for it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Comment:
> The RINO's have been identified... Now they must be removed from their posts...
> As leader of the Senate I would remove these people from any Committee positions.
Click to expand...

Indeed,they are criminals who belong behind bars same as the democrats.


----------



## jbander

ClaireH said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The republicans filibustered the bill. So there wasn't 60 votes to advance the legislation.
> 
> The republicans succeeded in killing the legislation just like they do with all good legislation our nation needs so badly.
> 
> Most Americans know why the republicans don't want an investigation into their attack on our capitol last January.
> 
> This won't stop the investigations. All it does is prevent a bipartisan investigation.
> 
> Now, the democrats can and probably will set up their own investigations without republicans stopping it.
> 
> Bad choice. At least with the commission it was bipartisan. Now, republicans will have little if any say in the investigations.
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans Block Jan. 6 Riot Commission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is a commission to investigate the Jan. 6 Riot "_good legislation that our nation needs so badly_"? Have the pertinent *law enforcement agencies* STOPPED investigating it or something? If not, why do the Congress Critters need to waste their time & OUR MONEY investigating it? Don't they have better things to do?
> 
> Let law enforcement do its job and refrain from politicizing this mess, we don't need another "Congressional Commission" aka GRANDSTANDING EXERCISE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NF- I see I need my running shoes on to keep up with you… yet the idea that crimes should be investigated by the government instead of law enforcement professionals is accepted by the masses that voters are at the mercy of their government overlords. Setting this type of precedent of incompetent politicians determining guilt and origin of alleged crimes, as if we were a state without a legal arm, with their specific political biases and goals is criminal in itself imo. Both Democrat and Republican representatives indulge themselves whenever the opportunity strikes to grandstand for ego saturation and potential votes.
> 
> There will be a 3rd party candidate win in our near future; more of this will only ensure that it happens sooner….so I can only be “so sad” about this unsurprising spectacle. Just another opportunity for a one upping and “we got them where we want um” and all the other useless motivations that prevent our country from showing any signs of smooth sailing… almost as if a rougher course is preferable;  ask any good captain, he’ll tell you otherwise.
Click to expand...

Good God, Crimes that include the take over of our capital to force in a dictator like scum bag and to destroy our democracy , should be investigated by congress.  That is just stupid. Then prosecuted by the court or government.


----------



## jbander

Doc7505 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING: Effort to Open Debate on Bill to Create January 6 Commission Fails in the Senate – Here are the Republicans Who Voted with Democrats​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING: Effort to Open Debate on Bill to Create January 6 Commission Fails in the Senate - Here are the Republicans Who Voted with Democrats
> 
> 
> The GOP finally successfully blocked the Democrats in its first filibuster of the Biden Administration. The effort to open debate on a bill to create a commission to investigate the January 6 Capitol riot failed in the senate on Friday in a 54-35 vote. 60 votes were needed to move the bill...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP finally successfully blocked the Democrats in its first filibuster of the Biden Administration.
> The effort to open debate on a bill to create a commission to investigate the January 6 Capitol riot failed in the senate on Friday in a* 54-35 vote*.
> Here are the 6 Republican senators who voted with the Democrats in favor of a January 6 commission:
> 
> Collins
> Murkowski
> Romney
> Cassidy
> Sasse
> Portman
> 
> Comment:
> Obviously there were also Democrats that voted not to create a Commission to investigate the Jan 6th riot.
> Glad to see that there is still some sanity within the Senate in this Bi-Partisan voting....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No surprise in the least on the two ones i know about Romney and Murkowski.Romney is a clone of Obama, during the debates,they said the same exact same things. Murkowski is destorying jobs in Alaska.I have my fingers crossed that kelly whats her name gets nominated in the next election.
> 
> are you positive Marvin Bush from the crime cartel Bush family did not vote for it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Comment:
> The RINO's have been identified... Now they must be removed from their posts...
> As leader of the Senate I would remove these people from any Committee positions.
Click to expand...

Heil TRUMPY!


----------



## August West

Doc7505 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING: Effort to Open Debate on Bill to Create January 6 Commission Fails in the Senate – Here are the Republicans Who Voted with Democrats​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING: Effort to Open Debate on Bill to Create January 6 Commission Fails in the Senate - Here are the Republicans Who Voted with Democrats
> 
> 
> The GOP finally successfully blocked the Democrats in its first filibuster of the Biden Administration. The effort to open debate on a bill to create a commission to investigate the January 6 Capitol riot failed in the senate on Friday in a 54-35 vote. 60 votes were needed to move the bill...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP finally successfully blocked the Democrats in its first filibuster of the Biden Administration.
> The effort to open debate on a bill to create a commission to investigate the January 6 Capitol riot failed in the senate on Friday in a* 54-35 vote*.
> Here are the 6 Republican senators who voted with the Democrats in favor of a January 6 commission:
> 
> Collins
> Murkowski
> Romney
> Cassidy
> Sasse
> Portman
> 
> Comment:
> Obviously there were also Democrats that voted not to create a Commission to investigate the Jan 6th riot.
> Glad to see that there is still some sanity within the Senate in this Bi-Partisan voting....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No surprise in the least on the two ones i know about Romney and Murkowski.Romney is a clone of Obama, during the debates,they said the same exact same things. Murkowski is destorying jobs in Alaska.I have my fingers crossed that kelly whats her name gets nominated in the next election.
> 
> are you positive Marvin Bush from the crime cartel Bush family did not vote for it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Comment:
> The RINO's have been identified... Now they must be removed from their posts...
> As leader of the Senate I would remove these people from any Committee positions.
Click to expand...

If those RINOS support the Klan, NRA, Putin and overthrowing Democracy will they still be RINOS? What is the criteria for joining the Deplorables? IQs under 50?


----------



## Doc7505

forkup said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> The D's can have their own commission now for as long as it pleases them to keep it up, keep it up
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats need to be able to hide under "bipartisanship"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> Bipartisan is what prevents only one side being able to influence the investigations.
> 
> It seems to me this is the GOP wanting to hide under the label of partisanship, so they won't havehttps://pjmedia.com/ to deal with what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hiding" under the label of being bipartisan isn't trying to suggest bipartisanship will take place nor does it have the intent of being bipartisan from a Democrat perspective, thus the meaning of "hiding" under the label is appropriate in the context it was written in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are contending that a commission represent equally by both parties won't be bipartisan? Care to explain how you come to this conclusion?
Click to expand...


~~~~~~
Just as the 9/11 Commission covered for Bubba Clinton's ineptitudes on intelligence allowing Al Quaeda terrorists to train in America learning to fly Jet transport planes so they could fly them into the Twin Tpwers and the Pentagon..... Not to mention the failed flight to crash into the White House or the Capitol Building.


----------



## beagle9

forkup said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> The D's can have their own commission now for as long as it pleases them to keep it up, keep it up
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats need to be able to hide under "bipartisanship"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> Bipartisan is what prevents only one side being able to influence the investigations.
> 
> It seems to me this is the GOP wanting to hide under the label of partisanship, so they won't have to deal with what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hiding" under the label of being bipartisan isn't trying to suggest bipartisanship will take place nor does it have the intent of being bipartisan from a Democrat perspective, thus the meaning of "hiding" under the label is appropriate in the context it was written in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are contending that a commission represent equally by both parties won't be bipartisan? Care to explain how you come to this conclusion?
Click to expand...

Exactly what I'm saying, because all that one side has to do, otherwise is to include the rhino's/anti-Trumpers into the frey (i.e. like the Liz Cheney's and such), and bam it's no longer a bipartisan commission, but a partisan commission where those involved are both after the same thing at that point.


----------



## MadChemist

DrLove said:


> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com



Except, Feinstein, Sinema and Manchin won't go along with your power grab.

You don't need them to run a house investigation.

You pricks just can't endure the fact that you won't get a blue-ribbon grandstand.


----------



## Doc7505

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> 
> 
> By setting LIMITS (imposed by Democrats)  of what can be investigated and more importantly, what cant be investigated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Notice that they won't be investigating any Democrat members of Congress.  The investigation is a farce from the get-go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Investigate Democrat members for what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like Nazi piglosi refusing to call in additional security for Jan 6.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Fucking moron, Pelosi is the one who called for an investigation into that and other Insurrection Day matters. It's Republicans who are trying to prevent such investigations.
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Piglosi being forced to testify? Eh, dumbass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking moron, she doesn't have to testify for her actions regarding Insurrection Day to be investigated.
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are just admitting that the investigation will be a whitewash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By "whitewash," you mean learning how it happened.
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever??
Click to expand...



~~~~~~~
*Capitol Riot Commission Doomed to Fail if Politicized by House Speaker Pelosi*








						Capitol Riot Commission Doomed to Fail if Politicized by House Speaker Pelosi
					

A comprehensive source for foreign affairs and defense-related news brought to you by one of America's premier national security experts.




					americandefensenews.com
				




As long as the Progressive Marxist/DSA Democrat Crime Organization has majority control of the Congress we will never have an honest investigation of the event of 6 January. An honest investigation would reveal the so called insurrection was actually the PM/DSA Democrat Commie version of the Nazi Reichstag Fire.


----------



## beagle9

August West said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> because the Repubs don't run around blaming everyone else for it's fails
> 
> 
> 
> You really think so?
> 
> Isn't the whole reason for the need for this commission a result of Trump blaming everyone, including people of his own party for him FAILING to win this election?
> 
> I'll tell you what. How much do you want to bet me that after the Democrats convene their own select commission? Everyone on this board on the right, everyone in the right-wing media, and every right-wing politician will disregard the conclusions reached, citing the non-bipartisan nature of the investigation as a reason to do so? You all will BLAME the Democrats for this commission not being bipartisan while at the same time conveniently forget to mention that you choose to not participate?
> 
> *Are you willing to make that wager?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you mean they will act like the Democrat's have acted over the years in the same ways ??? Hey what's fit for the goose is fit for the gander right ? You have to meet strategies and tactics of your opposition in order to defeat them with the same strategies and tactics maybe ?? Why should anyone attempt to not fight fire with fire these days ?? Time to set the brush ablaze in order to stop the out of control firestorm coming at you, so let the Chip's fall where they may.
> 
> A review of leftist policies and agenda's might be in order for you to review, because the weakness of those policies and agenda's will be the lefts Achilles heel, otherwise in regards to the American voters all around thinking on the important issues that are most important to them. Yeah bringing in the illegals in mass won't save the leftist political ambition's either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The GOP lost the popular vote in 7 of the 8 last presidential elections. Tell us again whose policies and ideas are being rejected by the voters.
Click to expand...

Well with our nation in the grips of an alledged on going coup or even after the fact as an extension of their get Trump craze, then yeah we might actually be seeing the results of it all at the poles. But I garantee you that the reflection of the poles being heavily in favor of the left, is not based in reality, but more so it is a reflection of powerful oligarchs and globalist doing everything they can to control the situation for themselves while sadly million's will suffer in the end.


----------



## Faun

Doc7505 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> 
> 
> By setting LIMITS (imposed by Democrats)  of what can be investigated and more importantly, what cant be investigated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Notice that they won't be investigating any Democrat members of Congress.  The investigation is a farce from the get-go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Investigate Democrat members for what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like Nazi piglosi refusing to call in additional security for Jan 6.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Fucking moron, Pelosi is the one who called for an investigation into that and other Insurrection Day matters. It's Republicans who are trying to prevent such investigations.
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Piglosi being forced to testify? Eh, dumbass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking moron, she doesn't have to testify for her actions regarding Insurrection Day to be investigated.
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are just admitting that the investigation will be a whitewash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By "whitewash," you mean learning how it happened.
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~
> *Capitol Riot Commission Doomed to Fail if Politicized by House Speaker Pelosi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capitol Riot Commission Doomed to Fail if Politicized by House Speaker Pelosi
> 
> 
> A comprehensive source for foreign affairs and defense-related news brought to you by one of America's premier national security experts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> americandefensenews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as the Progressive Marxist/DSA Democrat Crime Organization has majority control of the Congress we will never have an honest investigation of the event of 6 January. An honest investigation would reveal the so called insurrection was actually the PM/DSA Democrat Commie version of the Nazi Reichstag Fire.
Click to expand...

Fuckstick, from your link...

_ANALYSIS – The violent riot at the Capitol on January 6, and the failures leading to it, as well as the militarized overreaction afterwards, deserve an independent and bipartisan investigation akin to the 9/11 Commission. Americans need to know what exactly happened and who failed. And, as I have written earlier, they also need to know what justified the response afterwards.

But Americans also need to have faith in the integrity of the commission and investigation itself.

None of this will happen if Democrat Speaker of the House Nancy Pelosi insists on forcing through a partisan sham inquiry run by a majority Democrat Commission. But this is exactly what Pelosi appears to be doing._​
Savvy, retard? He says we should do what Nancy Pelosi called for. That's what Republicans prevented from happening. She called for a bipartisan commission with equal numbers of Democrats and Republicans. 

You skidmarks blocked that. Now there's no choice to investigate it other than in committees chaired by Democrats. 

Stop fucking up and then blaming the left for your own fuckups.


----------



## bravoactual

forkup said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> The D's can have their own commission now for as long as it pleases them to keep it up, keep it up
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats need to be able to hide under "bipartisanship"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> Bipartisan is what prevents only one side being able to influence the investigations.
> 
> It seems to me this is the GOP wanting to hide under the label of partisanship, so they won't have to deal with what happened.
Click to expand...


The Fucking Republicans do not want bipartisanship.  The want dictatorship.  They belly crawl and lick the feet of a Traitor.


----------



## Death Angel

bravoactual said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> The D's can have their own commission now for as long as it pleases them to keep it up, keep it up
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats need to be able to hide under "bipartisanship"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> Bipartisan is what prevents only one side being able to influence the investigations.
> 
> It seems to me this is the GOP wanting to hide under the label of partisanship, so they won't have to deal with what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Republicans do not want bipartisanship.  The want dictatorship.  They belly crawl and lick the feet of a Traitor.
Click to expand...

No, we want HONESTY from the Democrats, but that boast sailed long ago


----------



## Rye Catcher

Oddball said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who_Me? said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh those that voted against this will be documented in history as total imbeciles.  Party over democracy.  Once you divorce yourself from that orange tub of goo you will see clearly that your political career is over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so, the problem is the GOP promulgates BIG LIES over and over and accepts Conspiracy Stories are the truth; they're then are echoed by the true believers that the election was stolen by the Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Self-Awareness | SkillsYouNeed
> 
> 
> Self-awareness is a key component of emotional intelligence (EI), encompassing emotional awareness, accurate self-assessment and self-confidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skillsyouneed.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see you are not in dress today.  What is odd, besides you, is that you and PoliticalChic are never seen together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that all you got, Francis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More than the truth?  Hardly, but putting the truth to you is a waste of time.  Thus I mock you, and of course in doing so I'm actually using truths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wouldn't know the truth if it punched you in the nose.
Click to expand...

Another stupid comment; I'd have called it an idiot-gram, but that would embarrass CrusaderFrank.


----------



## bodecea

bripat9643 said:


> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> First is there even one response from the right that has substance and a reason why the right now, across the board, supports the take over of this country by their mentally ill wacked out dictator. Also every response by the left to these wack jobs should be started with a clear statement that the right wing hate party are traitors to this country.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do Republicans need excuses to win elections?
Click to expand...

*whine *whine *whine (over the 2020 election)  *whine *whine *whine


----------



## forkup

beagle9 said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> The D's can have their own commission now for as long as it pleases them to keep it up, keep it up
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats need to be able to hide under "bipartisanship"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> Bipartisan is what prevents only one side being able to influence the investigations.
> 
> It seems to me this is the GOP wanting to hide under the label of partisanship, so they won't have to deal with what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hiding" under the label of being bipartisan isn't trying to suggest bipartisanship will take place nor does it have the intent of being bipartisan from a Democrat perspective, thus the meaning of "hiding" under the label is appropriate in the context it was written in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are contending that a commission represent equally by both parties won't be bipartisan? Care to explain how you come to this conclusion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly what I'm saying, because all that one side has to do, otherwise is to include the rhino's/anti-Trumpers into the frey (i.e. like the Liz Cheney's and such), and bam it's no longer a bipartisan commission, but a partisan commission where those involved are both after the same thing at that point.
Click to expand...

Unless you want to suggest that Democrats have control over which Republicans are appointed to that commission what you are saying makes no logical sense.


----------



## bravoactual

forkup said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> The D's can have their own commission now for as long as it pleases them to keep it up, keep it up
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats need to be able to hide under "bipartisanship"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> Bipartisan is what prevents only one side being able to influence the investigations.
> 
> It seems to me this is the GOP wanting to hide under the label of partisanship, so they won't have to deal with what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hiding" under the label of being bipartisan isn't trying to suggest bipartisanship will take place nor does it have the intent of being bipartisan from a Democrat perspective, thus the meaning of "hiding" under the label is appropriate in the context it was written in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are contending that a commission represent equally by both parties won't be bipartisan? Care to explain how you come to this conclusion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly what I'm saying, because all that one side has to do, otherwise is to include the rhino's/anti-Trumpers into the frey (i.e. like the Liz Cheney's and such), and bam it's no longer a bipartisan commission, but a partisan commission where those involved are both after the same thing at that point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unless you want to suggest that Democrats have control over which Republicans are appointed tothat commission what you are saying makes no logical sense.
Click to expand...


Logic is NOT a RePuBliKlan value


----------



## bravoactual

Death Angel said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> The D's can have their own commission now for as long as it pleases them to keep it up, keep it up
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats need to be able to hide under "bipartisanship"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> Bipartisan is what prevents only one side being able to influence the investigations.
> 
> It seems to me this is the GOP wanting to hide under the label of partisanship, so they won't have to deal with what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Republicans do not want bipartisanship.  The want dictatorship.  They belly crawl and lick the feet of a Traitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo
Click to expand...




Death Angel said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> The D's can have their own commission now for as long as it pleases them to keep it up, keep it up
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats need to be able to hide under "bipartisanship"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> Bipartisan is what prevents only one side being able to influence the investigations.
> 
> It seems to me this is the GOP wanting to hide under the label of partisanship, so they won't have to deal with what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Republicans do not want bipartisanship.  The want dictatorship.  They belly crawl and lick the feet of a Traitor.e
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> v
Click to expand...


Yeah....Right.  Cons talk honestly and practice lying.  You get what you give


----------



## Leo123

Let's investigate the last summer riots, who was behind them. who bailed the perps, why governors let it happen in their cities/states, etc.  Before any investigation of Jan 6, we should know the name of the cop that shot and killed an unarmed woman too.


----------



## Donald H

bravoactual said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> The D's can have their own commission now for as long as it pleases them to keep it up, keep it up
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats need to be able to hide under "bipartisanship"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> Bipartisan is what prevents only one side being able to influence the investigations.
> 
> It seems to me this is the GOP wanting to hide under the label of partisanship, so they won't have to deal with what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Republicans do not want bipartisanship.  The want dictatorship.  They belly crawl and lick the feet of a Traitor.
Click to expand...

All of you still want the status quo American way of greedy capitalism, and you haven't snapped out of it yet. I see little hope of preventing a turn to accepting fascism. The wealthy in America has been allowed to get too powerful for Biden to break the hold.


----------



## HaShev




----------



## bravoactual

beagle9 said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> because the Repubs don't run around blaming everyone else for it's fails
> 
> 
> 
> You really think so?
> 
> Isn't the whole reason for the need for this commission a result of Trump blaming everyone, including people of his own party for him FAILING to win this election?
> 
> I'll tell you what. How much do you want to bet me that after the Democrats convene their own select commission? Everyone on this board on the right, everyone in the right-wing media, and every right-wing politician will disregard the conclusions reached, citing the non-bipartisan nature of the investigation as a reason to do so? You all will BLAME the Democrats for this commission not being bipartisan while at the same time conveniently forget to mention that you choose to not participate?
> 
> *Are you willing to make that wager?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you mean they will act like the Democrat's have acted over the years in the same ways ??? Hey what's fit for the goose is fit for the gander right ? You have to meet strategies and tactics of your opposition in order to defeat them with the same strategies and tactics maybe ?? Why should anyone attempt to not fight fire with fire these days ?? Time to set the brush ablaze in order to stop the out of control firestorm coming at you, so let the Chip's fall where they may.
> 
> A review of leftist policies and agenda's might be in order for you to review, because the weakness of those policies and agenda's will be the lefts Achilles heel, otherwise in regards to the American voters all around thinking on the important issues that are most important to them. Yeah bringing in the illegals in mass won't save the leftist political ambition's either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The GOP lost the popular vote in 7 of the 8 last presidential elections. Tell us again whose policies and ideas are being rejected by the voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well with our nation in the grips of an alledged on going coup or even after the fact as an extension of their get Trump craze, then yeah we might actually be seeing the results of it all at the poles. But I garantee you that the reflection of the poles being heavily in favor of the left, is not based in reality, but more so it is a reflection of powerful oligarchs and globalist doing everything they can to control the situation for themselves while sadly million's will suffer in the end.
Click to expand...


Marion Robert Morris never served a day of his miserable asshole shit sucking life.  

You are as impressive as dried up dog turd.


----------



## bravoactual

jbander said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING: Effort to Open Debate on Bill to Create January 6 Commission Fails in the Senate – Here are the Republicans Who Voted with Democrats​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING: Effort to Open Debate on Bill to Create January 6 Commission Fails in the Senate - Here are the Republicans Who Voted with Democrats
> 
> 
> The GOP finally successfully blocked the Democrats in its first filibuster of the Biden Administration. The effort to open debate on a bill to create a commission to investigate the January 6 Capitol riot failed in the senate on Friday in a 54-35 vote. 60 votes were needed to move the bill...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP finally successfully blocked the Democrats in its first filibuster of the Biden Administration.
> The effort to open debate on a bill to create a commission to investigate the January 6 Capitol riot failed in the senate on Friday in a* 54-35 vote*.
> Here are the 6 Republican senators who voted with the Democrats in favor of a January 6 commission:
> 
> Collins
> Murkowski
> Romney
> Cassidy
> Sasse
> Portman
> 
> Comment:
> Obviously there were also Democrats that voted not to create a Commission to investigate the Jan 6th riot.
> Glad to see that there is still some sanity within the Senate in this Bi-Partisan voting....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No surprise in the least on the two ones i know about Romney and Murkowski.Romney is a clone of Obama, during the debates,they said the same exact same things. Murkowski is destorying jobs in Alaska.I have my fingers crossed that kelly whats her name gets nominated in the next election.
> 
> are you positive Marvin Bush from the crime cartel Bush family did not vote for it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Comment:
> The RINO's have been identified... Now they must be removed from their posts...
> As leader of the Senate I would remove these people from any Committee positions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heil TRUMPY!
Click to expand...


Ein Reich Ein Volk Ein GroppenFuhrer.

GroppenFuherer Seig Heil


----------



## Faun

Leo123 said:


> Let's investigate the last summer riots, who was behind them. who bailed the perps, why governors let it happen in their cities/states, etc.  Before any investigation of Jan 6, we should know the name of the cop that shot and killed an unarmed woman too.


Sure. Who called for such investigations and who denied them?


----------



## Leo123

Donald H said:


> All of you still want the status quo American way of greedy capitalism, and you haven't snapped out of it yet. I see little hope of preventing a turn to accepting fascism. The wealthy in America has been allowed to get too powerful for Biden to break the hold.


The wealthy in America are people like Biden that took illegal money from our enemies.  The wealthy in America are organizations like BLM who took hundreds of millions for their 'cause' while their head bought mansions.  The wealthy in America are Marxist organizations like Facebook and Twitter who actively thwart the 1st amendment with the blessing of lefty-Marxist Democrats who are now running government and most of the main stream media.   They do the same thing you just did, create a fake foe (greedy capitalism) and use it to take money from hard working people and re-distribute it to whoever they wish.   We need to take that money and give it back to the taxpayers from who it has been taken.  People who own businesses, corporations etc. and produce goods and services and compete with each other do not come under the heading of 'greedy capitalism.'


----------



## LA RAM FAN

bravoactual said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> The D's can have their own commission now for as long as it pleases them to keep it up, keep it up
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats need to be able to hide under "bipartisanship"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> Bipartisan is what prevents only one side being able to influence the investigations.
> 
> It seems to me this is the GOP wanting to hide under the label of partisanship, so they won't have to deal with what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Republicans do not want bipartisanship.  The want dictatorship.  They belly crawl and lick the feet of a Traitor.
Click to expand...

love how the paid shill of langley wants us to believe the dems are NOT dictaters.comedy gold as always from the troll.


----------



## Leo123

Faun said:


> Sure. Who called for such investigations and who denied them?


Re read my post idiot.


----------



## bodecea

LA RAM FAN said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> The D's can have their own commission now for as long as it pleases them to keep it up, keep it up
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats need to be able to hide under "bipartisanship"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> Bipartisan is what prevents only one side being able to influence the investigations.
> 
> It seems to me this is the GOP wanting to hide under the label of partisanship, so they won't have to deal with what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Republicans do not want bipartisanship.  The want dictatorship.  They belly crawl and lick the feet of a Traitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> love how the paid shill of langley wants us to believe the dems are NOT dictaters.comedy gold as always from the troll.
Click to expand...


----------



## bravoactual

LA RAM FAN said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> The D's can have their own commission now for as long as it pleases them to keep it up, keep it up
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats need to be able to hide under "bipartisanship"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> Bipartisan is what prevents only one side being able to influence the investigations.
> 
> It seems to me this is the GOP wanting to hide under the label of partisanship, so they won't have to deal with what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Republicans do not want bipartisanship.  The want dictatorship.  They belly crawl and lick the feet of a Traitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> love how the paid shill of langley wants us to believe the dems are NOT dictaters.comedy gold as always from the troll.
Click to expand...


Remind me to put a reminder in my day planner to give a shit.


----------



## Faun

Leo123 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. Who called for such investigations and who denied them?
> 
> 
> 
> Re read my post idiot.
Click to expand...

LOLOL

I agreed with you that we should have investigations. Is English not your first langauge?


----------



## kyzr

Crickets!!  Maybe they can impeach him a 3rd time in absentia, just because they can, at least until the 2022 election?


----------



## Death Angel

Leo123 said:


> Let's investigate the last summer riots, who was behind them. who bailed the perps


That would be Knees Harris


----------



## ClaireH

forkup said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> The D's can have their own commission now for as long as it pleases them to keep it up, keep it up
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats need to be able to hide under "bipartisanship"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> Bipartisan is what prevents only one side being able to influence the investigations.
> 
> It seems to me this is the GOP wanting to hide under the label of partisanship, so they won't have to deal with what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hiding" under the label of being bipartisan isn't trying to suggest bipartisanship will take place nor does it have the intent of being bipartisan from a Democrat perspective, thus the meaning of "hiding" under the label is appropriate in the context it was written in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are contending that a commission represent equally by both parties won't be bipartisan? Care to explain how you come to this conclusion?
Click to expand...

Do you believe that a committee containing an equal number of Democrats and Republicans means they aren’t fighting it out, tooth and nail, over the outcome based upon party line interests?  The “I’ll sign yours if you sign mine” strategy is bogus and should be prevented by huge fines if caught doing it.

Attack mode tactics used by the LSM and many grandstanding politicians include phrases such as “crossing party lines” like it’s an actual war. It is a war, a war of words with the truth buried somewhere under it. At what cost to the citizens and our country to continue to accept mediocre congressional playbooks?

Are the Democrats and Republicans selecting committee heads who are known to be great compromisers?  Do the 2 major parties ostracize specific members who are known to “cross the aisle” a little too much? Yes, and the media even gives us their names as if they are to be considered traitors to whatever party. There are Republicans and Democrats who are known to be possible deal breakers because at times they’ve placed specific issues above strict party lines. My state reps? They vote party lines always. Even though I might back their votes personally,  I still see the harm it does to the process to not consider each issue at face value.

Partisan politics wouldn’t be a bad thing if that meant keeping it clean and promoting party solutions. As most know, it’s nothing like that. There are more advertisements about how bad the other guy is to gain votes. Another purposeful divisional tactic is to keep our focus off of the government at large, with constant rants against the opposing party in order to continue to place party over country.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> The D's can have their own commission now for as long as it pleases them to keep it up, keep it up
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats need to be able to hide under "bipartisanship"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> Bipartisan is what prevents only one side being able to influence the investigations.
> 
> It seems to me this is the GOP wanting to hide under the label of partisanship, so they won't have to deal with what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Republicans do not want bipartisanship.  The want dictatorship.  They belly crawl and lick the feet of a Traitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> love how the paid shill of langley wants us to believe the dems are NOT dictaters.comedy gold as always from the troll.
Click to expand...


I made him cry and get angry with that truth i posted i see getting him so angry he put a thumbs down the shill was ao angry over this truth,the truth hurts.


----------



## bravoactual

Faun said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. Who called for such investigations and who denied them?
> 
> 
> 
> Re read my post idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> I agreed with you that we should have investigations. Is English not your first langauge?
Click to expand...


Words with more than one syllable give them problems.  Let's face, they struggle to get past the opening page of Dick, Jane and Sally.


----------



## forkup

ClaireH said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> The D's can have their own commission now for as long as it pleases them to keep it up, keep it up
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats need to be able to hide under "bipartisanship"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> Bipartisan is what prevents only one side being able to influence the investigations.
> 
> It seems to me this is the GOP wanting to hide under the label of partisanship, so they won't have to deal with what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hiding" under the label of being bipartisan isn't trying to suggest bipartisanship will take place nor does it have the intent of being bipartisan from a Democrat perspective, thus the meaning of "hiding" under the label is appropriate in the context it was written in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are contending that a commission represent equally by both parties won't be bipartisan? Care to explain how you come to this conclusion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you believe that a committee containing an equal number of Democrats and Republicans means they aren’t fighting it out, tooth and nail, over the outcome based upon party line interests?  The “I’ll sign yours if you sign mine” strategy is bogus and should be prevented by huge fines if caught doing it.
> 
> Attack mode tactics used by the LSM and many grandstanding politicians include phrases such as “crossing party lines” like it’s an actual war. It is a war, a war of words with the truth buried somewhere under it. At what cost to the citizens and our country to continue to accept mediocre congressional playbooks?
> 
> Are the Democrats and Republicans selecting committee heads who are known to be great compromisers?  Do the 2 major parties ostracize specific members who are known to “cross the aisle” a little too much? Yes, and the media even gives us their names as if they are to be considered traitors to whatever party. There are Republicans and Democrats who are known to be possible deal breakers because at times they’ve placed specific issues above strict party lines. My state reps? They vote party lines always. Even though I might back their votes personally,  I still see the harm it does to the process to not consider each issue at face value.
> 
> Partisan politics wouldn’t be a bad thing if that meant keeping it clean and promoting party solutions. As most know, it’s nothing like that. There are more advertisements about how bad the other guy is to gain votes. Another purposeful divisional tactic is to keep our focus off of the government at large, with constant rants against the opposing party in order to continue to place party over country.
Click to expand...

I'll give the example of the report of the origin of the Russia probe. It was a committee probe but the results showed different shady contacts between the Trump campaign and Russia. It was led by Ron Johnson, not exactly a Democrat. And it sure as hell had some lines in it that I find highly questionable. https://www.intelligence.senate.gov/sites/default/files/documents/report_volume5.pdf

The point is that there's only so much partisan influence that can be brought to bear in these kinds of investigations. Not in the least because whatever information ends up in the report is information that is available to all committee members, who are in a position to protest against any inaccuracies. And if need be bring their differences out in the open.

What the Republicans choose to do is forego that option. There is only one actual reason that I can see to do so. Namely that since they have no input in the report they can dismiss the results of that report without ever have to engage the contents. And the only reason I can see that that would be an advantage is that they* know* that what happened reflects very badly upon themselves.


----------



## NoNukes

Votto said:


> I still want to know who killed JFK.
> 
> We need some closure here people!
> 
> I know, we will give Mueller $30 million to find out who killed JFK.
> 
> What could possibly go wrong?


He would discover who did it and the Republicans would ignore the results because they did not like them.


----------



## bodecea

Leo123 said:


> Let's investigate the last summer riots, who was behind them. who bailed the perps, why governors let it happen in their cities/states, etc.  Before any investigation of Jan 6, we should know the name of the cop that shot and killed an unarmed woman too.


You'd think that Republicans would want to know all about what caused the Jan 6th FAILED insurrection.................that is, unless they played a part and want it covered up.


----------



## DukeU

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> And suddenly republicans arent. This simpleton talking point works both ways.


You have a lot of catching up to do. Democrats have riot damage on federal and private property and police injuries/death spanning all the way back to 2016 when Trump was elected President.


----------



## Kilroy2

yeah they investigated Biden, investigated obama people prior to the election but they can't investigate Trump even when their place of business was broken into with  pictures. 

Well I guess Biden will have to do a presidential commission.  I guess they had their chance to sugar coat the capitol riot and put their spin on it. 

Now they will have to deal with a commission.

Still I hope the democrats do not try to make rules changes as it will come back to bite them in the future.


----------



## Faun

DukeU said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> And suddenly republicans arent. This simpleton talking point works both ways.
> 
> 
> 
> You have a lot of catching up to do. Democrats have riot damage on federal and private property and police injuries/death spanning all the way back to 2016 when Trump was elected President.
Click to expand...

They do? Where?


----------



## Doc7505

Republicans Show Real Backbone In Blocking January 6th Commission Political Theater​








						Republicans Show Real Backbone In Blocking January 6th Commission Political Theater
					

Republicans in the Senate held together well enough to deny Democrats their politicized dog and pony show to exaggerate the events of January 6, 2021.




					pjmedia.com
				



28 May 2021 ~~ By Stacey Lennox
Republicans in the Senate held together to thwart attempts to form a commission to investigate the trespassing and minor property damage that happened at the Capitol on January 6, 2021. We should all refuse to call it an insurrection or even a riot at this point if for no other reason than to frustrate the left—in particular, leading Democrats like this bitter former presidential candidate who keeps lying to her followers:
​It is well established that the only person who died that day due to violence at the Capitol was Ashli Babbitt, an unarmed veteran and Trump supporter. The identity of the Capitol Police officer who shot her remains unknown, unlike officers in the past year who have shot suspects to save their own lives or the lives of others. Officer Sicknick’s death was used as a prop by anti-law-enforcement Democrats in the wake of January 6th. His death was incorrectly included in the bogus second impeachment of President Trump.
If leading Democrats are still willing to make this kind of debunked assertion, the goal of their commission is crystal clear. It is to persecute their political enemies and keep President Trump and his supporters front and center as cover for their radical agenda and the repeated failures of the Biden administration. It would also bolster their fever dreams about the right-wing violence the DHS and DOJ keep talking about in the absence of any credible threats. Republicans are absolutely right to deny them the opportunity.
~Snip~
A question that needs to be asked: If a person entered the Capitol after this exchange, can you even consider it trespassing? You have to wonder what the other 14,000 hours of withheld video may show.
​
Comment:
People are beyond tired of Democrats & their faux commissions, continuous harassment of President Trump.


----------



## asaratis

Jets said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jets said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why the filibuster needs to go.
> 
> 
> 
> The filibuster functions much the same as the Electoral College.  Both keep the minority side from being raped by the majority.
> 
> The filibuster saves the liberal asses just as much as it saves the conservative asses.  Your buddy Harry Reid proved that for you.
> 
> Liberalism is well represented by anti-American assholes!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all Harry Reid is not my “buddy”.
> Secondly, I do not support ”Liberalism“.
> 
> Elections are supposed to have consequences. No minority party should be able to shut down legislation arbitrarily because of a 60 vote threshold. If compromise is such an anathema than let *either* party pass legislation by 51 to 49 votes.
> 
> If elected reps in the minority party object to the bill, vote against it. If there aren’t enough votes to defeat the measure, too bad. Go win the next election.
Click to expand...

So you favor a pure democracy...where the majority rules...forever!


----------



## DrLove

MadChemist said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, Feinstein, Sinema and Manchin won't go along with your power grab.
> 
> You don't need them to run a house investigation.
> 
> You pricks just can't endure the fact that you won't get a blue-ribbon grandstand.
Click to expand...

Have ya come to grips with the reality that you FUCKING LOST yet??


----------



## bravoactual

Leo123 said:


> Let's investigate the last summer riots, who was behind them. who bailed the perps, why governors let it happen in their cities/states, etc.  Before any investigation of Jan 6, we should know the name of the cop that shot and killed an unarmed woman too.



Isn't this the old fall back?  140-Capitol Hill Officers were injured and all you idiots bloviate about is last summer.  That "Unarmed Woman" was engaged in a violent Insurgency and got what she fucking deserved.


----------



## bravoactual

DrLove said:


> MadChemist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, Feinstein, Sinema and Manchin won't go along with your power grab.
> 
> You don't need them to run a house investigation.
> 
> You pricks just can't endure the fact that you won't get a blue-ribbon grandstand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have ya come to grips with the reality that you FUCKING LOST yet??
Click to expand...


That is one thing they can never do.  Acknowledge that their fucking 5-Deferment Draft Dodging, Russian Fucking Coward LOST!!!!


----------



## lennypartiv

Liberals love witch hunts.  Their first two witch hunts against Trump failed, now they're using NY prosecutors for another witch hunt against Trump.  They've also started witch hunts against Rudy and Gaetz.


----------



## bravoactual

Faun said:


> DukeU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> And suddenly republicans arent. This simpleton talking point works both ways.
> 
> 
> 
> You have a lot of catching up to do. Democrats have riot damage on federal and private property and police injuries/death spanning all the way back to 2016 when Trump was elected President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They do? Where?
Click to expand...


"*They*" are "*Some People Say*".  No names, just "*They*".  

Just remember, "*They*" have nothing.  Well, "*They*" have lies.  "*They*" love to be lied to.


----------



## Faun

Doc7505 said:


> Republicans Show Real Backbone In Blocking January 6th Commission Political Theater​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans Show Real Backbone In Blocking January 6th Commission Political Theater
> 
> 
> Republicans in the Senate held together well enough to deny Democrats their politicized dog and pony show to exaggerate the events of January 6, 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pjmedia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 28 May 2021 ~~ By Stacey Lennox
> Republicans in the Senate held together to thwart attempts to form a commission to investigate the trespassing and minor property damage that happened at the Capitol on January 6, 2021. We should all refuse to call it an insurrection or even a riot at this point if for no other reason than to frustrate the left—in particular, leading Democrats like this bitter former presidential candidate who keeps lying to her followers:
> ​It is well established that the only person who died that day due to violence at the Capitol was Ashli Babbitt, an unarmed veteran and Trump supporter. The identity of the Capitol Police officer who shot her remains unknown, unlike officers in the past year who have shot suspects to save their own lives or the lives of others. Officer Sicknick’s death was used as a prop by anti-law-enforcement Democrats in the wake of January 6th. His death was incorrectly included in the bogus second impeachment of President Trump.
> If leading Democrats are still willing to make this kind of debunked assertion, the goal of their commission is crystal clear. It is to persecute their political enemies and keep President Trump and his supporters front and center as cover for their radical agenda and the repeated failures of the Biden administration. It would also bolster their fever dreams about the right-wing violence the DHS and DOJ keep talking about in the absence of any credible threats. Republicans are absolutely right to deny them the opportunity.
> ~Snip~
> A question that needs to be asked: If a person entered the Capitol after this exchange, can you even consider it trespassing? You have to wonder what the other 14,000 hours of withheld video may show.
> ​
> Comment:
> People are beyond tired of Democrats & their faux commissions, continuous harassment of President Trump.


Was that before or after they broke in to kill the vice president of the United States?


----------



## Dadoalex

DrLove said:


> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


Time to Benghazi their asses!


----------



## Dadoalex

DrLove said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, maybe they can launch another Benghazi investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know right? Ten just wasn’t enough
> Well, time for Nancy to get busy. This will backfire on The Insurrectionist Party - Bigly.
> NP will name a select committee that will start calling in witnesses. Start with Kevin and Mitch!
> Hopefully 3 Rs and three Ds. No one currently serving.
> It will be covered nonstop by everyone but the usual media suspects.
Click to expand...

Screw that no one currently serving crap.
And screw even trying to make this look fair
I want Trump in that witness chair for 11 hours right before we 

LINE HIM UP!


----------



## HaShev




----------



## B. Kidd

*TRUMP LIVES!

IN THE DIMM'S HEADS!!

*


----------



## eddiew37

NEW RULE
Republicans really believed ANTIFA or BLM were involved they would have had an investigation started January 7th. They're too invested in Trump.





Republicans don’t care about the country they only care about themselves


----------



## surada

toobfreak said:


> Democrats and progressive liberals are forever showing their hypocrisy--- --- they have reviled the attack on the Capitol 1/6 while proudly supporting and defending the Capitol police as HEROS even after murdering a defenseless woman yet last year when Trump had to clear 1,000 rowdy idiots from Washington who were blocking his ability to even be able to step outside to take a press photo, the same people acted like Trump was Castro for doing so, and tried to sue him!
> 
> Well, idiots, another one of your anti-Trump "gonna-get-him-this-times" has FAILED YET AGAIN.
> 
> Failure, a way of life for the sycophant Left.
> 
> *The DOJ has recommended to the judge that all charges in the case be dropped.*  And remember, when a judge declines or dismisses a case, that ALWAYS means that there was never no case there!
> 
> Your words.
> 
> Trump walks free.  Tee hee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOJ urges judge to dismiss lawsuits against Trump and Barr over clearing protesters in Lafayette Square
> 
> 
> The Justice Department asked a federal judge to toss lawsuits against former President Donald Trump and Attorney General William Barr related to the clearing of protesters last summer from Lafayette Square near the White House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.washingtonexaminer.com



She was killed in the commission of a crime. The mob that was breaking windows and hitting police officers is responsible for her death.


----------



## B. Kidd

eddiew37 said:


> NEW RULE
> Republicans really believed ANTIFA or BLM were involved they would have had an investigation started January 7th. They're too invested in Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans don’t care about the country they only care about themselves



Get over it, lil' Eddie.


----------



## beagle9

forkup said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> The D's can have their own commission now for as long as it pleases them to keep it up, keep it up
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats need to be able to hide under "bipartisanship"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> Bipartisan is what prevents only one side being able to influence the investigations.
> 
> It seems to me this is the GOP wanting to hide under the label of partisanship, so they won't have to deal with what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hiding" under the label of being bipartisan isn't trying to suggest bipartisanship will take place nor does it have the intent of being bipartisan from a Democrat perspective, thus the meaning of "hiding" under the label is appropriate in the context it was written in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are contending that a commission represent equally by both parties won't be bipartisan? Care to explain how you come to this conclusion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly what I'm saying, because all that one side has to do, otherwise is to include the rhino's/anti-Trumpers into the frey (i.e. like the Liz Cheney's and such), and bam it's no longer a bipartisan commission, but a partisan commission where those involved are both after the same thing at that point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unless you want to suggest that Democrats have control over which Republicans are appointed to that commission what you are saying makes no logical sense.
Click to expand...

Well sense it's the Democrats who are the ones calling for it, then just deduct from that right ?? Would they be in control of it or what ?? If they are, then what does that suggest ?


----------



## beagle9

DrLove said:


> MadChemist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, Feinstein, Sinema and Manchin won't go along with your power grab.
> 
> You don't need them to run a house investigation.
> 
> You pricks just can't endure the fact that you won't get a blue-ribbon grandstand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have ya come to grips with the reality that you FUCKING LOST yet??
Click to expand...

Not till the audit's are done, and that's if no interference is involved in an attempt to control the outcome or to stop them prematurely.


----------



## Crepitus

toobfreak said:


> Democrats and progressive liberals are forever showing their hypocrisy--- --- they have reviled the attack on the Capitol 1/6 while proudly supporting and defending the Capitol police as HEROS even after murdering a defenseless woman yet last year when Trump had to clear 1,000 rowdy idiots from Washington who were blocking his ability to even be able to step outside to take a press photo, the same people acted like Trump was Castro for doing so, and tried to sue him!
> 
> Well, idiots, another one of your anti-Trump "gonna-get-him-this-times" has FAILED YET AGAIN.
> 
> Failure, a way of life for the sycophant Left.
> 
> *The DOJ has recommended to the judge that all charges in the case be dropped.*  And remember, when a judge declines or dismisses a case, that ALWAYS means that there was never no case there!
> 
> Your words.
> 
> Trump walks free.  Tee hee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOJ urges judge to dismiss lawsuits against Trump and Barr over clearing protesters in Lafayette Square
> 
> 
> The Justice Department asked a federal judge to toss lawsuits against former President Donald Trump and Attorney General William Barr related to the clearing of protesters last summer from Lafayette Square near the White House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.washingtonexaminer.com


The real story here:









						DOJ Asks Judge to Dismiss Lawsuits Against Trump for Violent Clearing of Lafayette Square
					

The Justice Department argues the lawsuits should be tossed because Trump is out of office and the events of last year are unlikely to be repeated.




					slate.com


----------



## DukeU

Faun said:


> They do? Where?


All across the country, like I said, catch up on prosecuting the violent protesters on the left and then maybe you'll be taken more seriously when it comes to other issues.


----------



## Faun

HaShev said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> proof=guy with dixie flag was a Dem from Delaware
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You doubt the FBI?
Click to expand...

Still waiting for you to post proof that guy is a Democrat..........


----------



## Faun

DukeU said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> They do? Where?
> 
> 
> 
> All across the country, like I said, catch up on prosecuting the violent protesters on the left and then maybe you'll be taken more seriously when it comes to other issues.
Click to expand...

I see no such evidence of your claim.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> 
> 
> By setting LIMITS (imposed by Democrats)  of what can be investigated and more importantly, what cant be investigated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Notice that they won't be investigating any Democrat members of Congress.  The investigation is a farce from the get-go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Investigate Democrat members for what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like Nazi piglosi refusing to call in additional security for Jan 6.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Fucking moron, Pelosi is the one who called for an investigation into that and other Insurrection Day matters. It's Republicans who are trying to prevent such investigations.
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Piglosi being forced to testify? Eh, dumbass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking moron, she doesn't have to testify for her actions regarding Insurrection Day to be investigated.
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are just admitting that the investigation will be a whitewash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By "whitewash," you mean learning how it happened.
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever??
Click to expand...

No.  I mean they will hide what the Dims did and blame it all on Trump because Dims are terrified of Trump.  What could we possibly learn that we don't know already?


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> The D's can have their own commission now for as long as it pleases them to keep it up, keep it up
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats need to be able to hide under "bipartisanship"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> Bipartisan is what prevents only one side being able to influence the investigations.
> 
> It seems to me this is the GOP wanting to hide under the label of partisanship, so they won't have to deal with what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hiding" under the label of being bipartisan isn't trying to suggest bipartisanship will take place nor does it have the intent of being bipartisan from a Democrat perspective, thus the meaning of "hiding" under the label is appropriate in the context it was written in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are contending that a commission represent equally by both parties won't be bipartisan? Care to explain how you come to this conclusion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's have an "bipartisan" investigation on how politicians enabled the BLM riots.
> 
> You don't have a problem with that, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As abhorrent as those riots were, they weren't an attack on our country. Unlike Insurrection Day which was an attack at the heart of our government to prevent the winner of the 2020 election being certified so that the loser of that election could be undemocratically installed.
> 
> You demonstrate how the right suffers from an abnormal brain disfunction known as conservatism.
Click to expand...

Neither were the Jan 6 riots.  Who are you trying to kid?  You only fool the gullible with this horseshit.


----------



## forkup

beagle9 said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> The D's can have their own commission now for as long as it pleases them to keep it up, keep it up
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats need to be able to hide under "bipartisanship"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> Bipartisan is what prevents only one side being able to influence the investigations.
> 
> It seems to me this is the GOP wanting to hide under the label of partisanship, so they won't have to deal with what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hiding" under the label of being bipartisan isn't trying to suggest bipartisanship will take place nor does it have the intent of being bipartisan from a Democrat perspective, thus the meaning of "hiding" under the label is appropriate in the context it was written in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are contending that a commission represent equally by both parties won't be bipartisan? Care to explain how you come to this conclusion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly what I'm saying, because all that one side has to do, otherwise is to include the rhino's/anti-Trumpers into the frey (i.e. like the Liz Cheney's and such), and bam it's no longer a bipartisan commission, but a partisan commission where those involved are both after the same thing at that point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unless you want to suggest that Democrats have control over which Republicans are appointed to that commission what you are saying makes no logical sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well sense it's the Democrats who are the ones calling for it, then just deduct from that right ?? Would they be in control of it or what ?? If they are, then what does that suggest ?
Click to expand...

If the Democrats are calling for a BIPARTISAN commission how do you get out of that that the Democrats control which REPUBLICANS have a seat? At this point beagle, you are showing yourself to be either dumb or deliberately obtuse. If that's your thing that's fine but stop wasting my time then. 

I have shown you the respect of always addressing the premise of what you say, without evasion or obtuseness. If you can't do that in return I'm simply not interested.


----------



## Faun

beagle9 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MadChemist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, Feinstein, Sinema and Manchin won't go along with your power grab.
> 
> You don't need them to run a house investigation.
> 
> You pricks just can't endure the fact that you won't get a blue-ribbon grandstand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have ya come to grips with the reality that you FUCKING LOST yet??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not till the audit's are done, and that's if no interference is involved in an attempt to control the outcome or to stop them prematurely.
Click to expand...

Nah, you and your cohorts will cry like the bitches you are, just like y'all did after every court case, every count, every recount and every other audit.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> The D's can have their own commission now for as long as it pleases them to keep it up, keep it up
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats need to be able to hide under "bipartisanship"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> Bipartisan is what prevents only one side being able to influence the investigations.
> 
> It seems to me this is the GOP wanting to hide under the label of partisanship, so they won't have to deal with what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hiding" under the label of being bipartisan isn't trying to suggest bipartisanship will take place nor does it have the intent of being bipartisan from a Democrat perspective, thus the meaning of "hiding" under the label is appropriate in the context it was written in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are contending that a commission represent equally by both parties won't be bipartisan? Care to explain how you come to this conclusion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's have an "bipartisan" investigation on how politicians enabled the BLM riots.
> 
> You don't have a problem with that, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As abhorrent as those riots were, they weren't an attack on our country. Unlike Insurrection Day which was an attack at the heart of our government to prevent the winner of the 2020 election being certified so that the loser of that election could be undemocratically installed.
> 
> You demonstrate how the right suffers from an abnormal brain disfunction known as conservatism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither were the Jan 6 riots.  Who are you trying to kid?  You only fool the gullible with this horseshit.
Click to expand...

^^^ a fucking moron who doesn't know what the U.S. government is.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MadChemist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, Feinstein, Sinema and Manchin won't go along with your power grab.
> 
> You don't need them to run a house investigation.
> 
> You pricks just can't endure the fact that you won't get a blue-ribbon grandstand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have ya come to grips with the reality that you FUCKING LOST yet??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not till the audit's are done, and that's if no interference is involved in an attempt to control the outcome or to stop them prematurely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, you and your cohorts will cry like the bitches you are, just like y'all did after every court case, every count, every recount and every other audit.
Click to expand...

Why would anyone not object to these witch hunts?


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> The D's can have their own commission now for as long as it pleases them to keep it up, keep it up
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats need to be able to hide under "bipartisanship"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> Bipartisan is what prevents only one side being able to influence the investigations.
> 
> It seems to me this is the GOP wanting to hide under the label of partisanship, so they won't have to deal with what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hiding" under the label of being bipartisan isn't trying to suggest bipartisanship will take place nor does it have the intent of being bipartisan from a Democrat perspective, thus the meaning of "hiding" under the label is appropriate in the context it was written in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are contending that a commission represent equally by both parties won't be bipartisan? Care to explain how you come to this conclusion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's have an "bipartisan" investigation on how politicians enabled the BLM riots.
> 
> You don't have a problem with that, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As abhorrent as those riots were, they weren't an attack on our country. Unlike Insurrection Day which was an attack at the heart of our government to prevent the winner of the 2020 election being certified so that the loser of that election could be undemocratically installed.
> 
> You demonstrate how the right suffers from an abnormal brain disfunction known as conservatism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither were the Jan 6 riots.  Who are you trying to kid?  You only fool the gullible with this horseshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ a fucking moron who doesn't know what the U.S. government is.
Click to expand...

I now you don't overthrow it with a taser and some cable ties, dip stick.

The hysteria over this event is purely fictional


----------



## bravoactual

Kilroy2 said:


> yeah they investigated Biden, investigated obama people prior to the election but they can't investigate Trump even when their place of business was broken into with  pictures.
> 
> Well I guess Biden will have to do a presidential commission.  I guess they had their chance to sugar coat the capitol riot and put their spin on it.
> 
> Now they will have to deal with a commission.
> 
> Still I hope the democrats do not try to make rules changes as it will come back to bite them in the future.



There Thirty Fucking Three Goddamn Investigation Into Benghazi.  Nothing  but empty Hot RePuBliKan Air.  HRC suffered over 25-Years of investigations.  In fact if HRC were involved in 01-06-21 Insurgency, Cons would be throwing body blocks and breaking arms to get to the nearest microphone to demanding an Investigation.  

140- Capitol Hill Officers were injured, and all "*Law and Order*" Cons do not give fucking shits about them.  A Capitol Hill Police Officer had a heart attack and they could not care one way or the other.  

They only care cove ring their collective shit smelling assholes.

These people treat the United States Constitution like toilet paper.  They would crawl threw vomit to see their Traitor.

Fuck them.


----------



## bravoactual

Dadoalex said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, maybe they can launch another Benghazi investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know right? Ten just wasn’t enough
> Well, time for Nancy to get busy. This will backfire on The Insurrectionist Party - Bigly.
> NP will name a select committee that will start calling in witnesses. Start with Kevin and Mitch!
> Hopefully 3 Rs and three Ds. No one currently serving.
> It will be covered nonstop by everyone but the usual media suspects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Screw that no one currently serving crap.
> And screw even trying to make this look fair
> I want Trump in that witness chair for 11 hours right before we
> 
> LINE HIM UP!
Click to expand...


No Big Mac Breaks.


----------



## bravoactual

Dadoalex said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to Benghazi their asses!
Click to expand...


For 33-Separate Investigations!!!!!


----------



## DukeU

bravoactual said:


> "*They*" are "*Some People Say*". No names, just "*They*".
> 
> Just remember, "*They*" have nothing. Well, "*They*" have lies. "*They*" love to be lied to.



Watch: Armed, violent left wing militants attempt to burn ...​
Portland protesters barricade courthouse with federal ...​
Trump inauguration protest damages parts of downtown ...​
Trump in bunker, St. John's Church burns - New York Daily News​
A List of America's Toppled, Defaced, or Removed Statues​
A comprehensive list of police officers injured or killed in ...​
More than 700 officers injured in George Floyd protests across US​
Courthouse In Portland Keeps Getting Attacked So City Put Up ...​

Portland protesters set police building on fire and clash ...​


There's plenty more.....


----------



## DukeU

Faun said:


> I see no such evidence of your claim.


You have to open your eyes. DUH


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> The D's can have their own commission now for as long as it pleases them to keep it up, keep it up
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats need to be able to hide under "bipartisanship"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> Bipartisan is what prevents only one side being able to influence the investigations.
> 
> It seems to me this is the GOP wanting to hide under the label of partisanship, so they won't have to deal with what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hiding" under the label of being bipartisan isn't trying to suggest bipartisanship will take place nor does it have the intent of being bipartisan from a Democrat perspective, thus the meaning of "hiding" under the label is appropriate in the context it was written in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are contending that a commission represent equally by both parties won't be bipartisan? Care to explain how you come to this conclusion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's have an "bipartisan" investigation on how politicians enabled the BLM riots.
> 
> You don't have a problem with that, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As abhorrent as those riots were, they weren't an attack on our country. Unlike Insurrection Day which was an attack at the heart of our government to prevent the winner of the 2020 election being certified so that the loser of that election could be undemocratically installed.
> 
> You demonstrate how the right suffers from an abnormal brain disfunction known as conservatism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither were the Jan 6 riots.  Who are you trying to kid?  You only fool the gullible with this horseshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ a fucking moron who doesn't know what the U.S. government is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I now you don't overthrow it with a taser and some cable ties, dip stick.
> 
> The hysteria over this event is purely fictional
Click to expand...

You do with a big enough mob to subdue the police and lawmakers.


----------



## Faun

DukeU said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see no such evidence of your claim.
> 
> 
> 
> You have to open your eyes. DUH
Click to expand...

And yet, my eyes are open but still don't see all these Democrats of which you speak.


----------



## asaratis

Jets said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jets said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jets said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why the filibuster needs to go.
> 
> 
> 
> The filibuster functions much the same as the Electoral College.  Both keep the minority side from being raped by the majority.
> 
> The filibuster saves the liberal asses just as much as it saves the conservative asses.  Your buddy Harry Reid proved that for you.
> 
> Liberalism is well represented by anti-American assholes!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all Harry Reid is not my “buddy”.
> Secondly, I do not support ”Liberalism“.
> 
> Elections are supposed to have consequences. No minority party should be able to shut down legislation arbitrarily because of a 60 vote threshold. If compromise is such an anathema than let *either* party pass legislation by 51 to 49 votes.
> 
> If elected reps in the minority party object to the bill, vote against it. If there aren’t enough votes to defeat the measure, too bad. Go win the next election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, well it's funny how that flip's everytime a party in opposition takes control over the other, where as the lever's start getting pulled in order to protect either party from each other's so called policy vengeance or wrath given. It's a constant war waged by either party against each other, while we the people suffer through it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, each party is only concerned about its own power. The hypocrisy is unceasing…
Click to expand...

The Democrat Party believes in the power of the Democrat Party.

The Republican Party believes in the power of the people.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MadChemist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, Feinstein, Sinema and Manchin won't go along with your power grab.
> 
> You don't need them to run a house investigation.
> 
> You pricks just can't endure the fact that you won't get a blue-ribbon grandstand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have ya come to grips with the reality that you FUCKING LOST yet??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not till the audit's are done, and that's if no interference is involved in an attempt to control the outcome or to stop them prematurely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, you and your cohorts will cry like the bitches you are, just like y'all did after every court case, every count, every recount and every other audit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would anyone not object to these witch hunts?
Click to expand...

To the truly brain-dead cultists, court cases, recounts and audits are "witch hunts."


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> The D's can have their own commission now for as long as it pleases them to keep it up, keep it up
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats need to be able to hide under "bipartisanship"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> Bipartisan is what prevents only one side being able to influence the investigations.
> 
> It seems to me this is the GOP wanting to hide under the label of partisanship, so they won't have to deal with what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hiding" under the label of being bipartisan isn't trying to suggest bipartisanship will take place nor does it have the intent of being bipartisan from a Democrat perspective, thus the meaning of "hiding" under the label is appropriate in the context it was written in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are contending that a commission represent equally by both parties won't be bipartisan? Care to explain how you come to this conclusion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's have an "bipartisan" investigation on how politicians enabled the BLM riots.
> 
> You don't have a problem with that, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As abhorrent as those riots were, they weren't an attack on our country. Unlike Insurrection Day which was an attack at the heart of our government to prevent the winner of the 2020 election being certified so that the loser of that election could be undemocratically installed.
> 
> You demonstrate how the right suffers from an abnormal brain disfunction known as conservatism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither were the Jan 6 riots.  Who are you trying to kid?  You only fool the gullible with this horseshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ a fucking moron who doesn't know what the U.S. government is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I now you don't overthrow it with a taser and some cable ties, dip stick.
> 
> The hysteria over this event is purely fictional
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do with a big enough mob to subdue the police and lawmakers.
Click to expand...

You don't subdue people who can use machine guns, moron.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MadChemist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, Feinstein, Sinema and Manchin won't go along with your power grab.
> 
> You don't need them to run a house investigation.
> 
> You pricks just can't endure the fact that you won't get a blue-ribbon grandstand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have ya come to grips with the reality that you FUCKING LOST yet??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not till the audit's are done, and that's if no interference is involved in an attempt to control the outcome or to stop them prematurely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, you and your cohorts will cry like the bitches you are, just like y'all did after every court case, every count, every recount and every other audit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would anyone not object to these witch hunts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To the truly brain-dead cultists, court cases, recounts and audits are "witch hunts."
Click to expand...

No, those are whitewashes.  The commission is a witch hunt.


----------



## DukeU

Faun said:


> And yet, my eyes are open but still don't see all these Democrats of which you speak.


Like I said in an earlier post. In order to be taken seriously about other issues, you first have to be able to call out the left for their burning, looting, and murdering the past 5 years. Until then, you're just blowing more smoke and will be laughed at for your fake outrage.


----------



## bravoactual

DukeU said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> "*They*" are "*Some People Say*". No names, just "*They*".
> 
> Just remember, "*They*" have nothing. Well, "*They*" have lies. "*They*" love to be lied to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch: Armed, violent left wing militants attempt to burn ...​
> Portland protesters barricade courthouse with federal ...​
> Trump inauguration protest damages parts of downtown ...​
> Trump in bunker, St. John's Church burns - New York Daily News​
> A List of America's Toppled, Defaced, or Removed Statues​
> A comprehensive list of police officers injured or killed in ...​
> More than 700 officers injured in George Floyd protests across US​
> Courthouse In Portland Keeps Getting Attacked So City Put Up ...​
> 
> Portland protesters set police building on fire and clash ...​
> 
> 
> There's plenty more.
Click to expand...

140-Injured Capitol Hill Police Officers.

FUCK YOUR FUCKING WHATABOUTERY.....


----------



## bripat9643

bravoactual said:


> DukeU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> "*They*" are "*Some People Say*". No names, just "*They*".
> 
> Just remember, "*They*" have nothing. Well, "*They*" have lies. "*They*" love to be lied to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch: Armed, violent left wing militants attempt to burn ...​
> Portland protesters barricade courthouse with federal ...​
> Trump inauguration protest damages parts of downtown ...​
> Trump in bunker, St. John's Church burns - New York Daily News​
> A List of America's Toppled, Defaced, or Removed Statues​
> A comprehensive list of police officers injured or killed in ...​
> More than 700 officers injured in George Floyd protests across US​
> Courthouse In Portland Keeps Getting Attacked So City Put Up ...​
> 
> Portland protesters set police building on fire and clash ...​
> 
> 
> There's plenty more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 140-Injured Capitol Hill Police Officers.
> 
> FUCK YOUR FUCKING WHATABOUTERY.....
Click to expand...

"Injured?"  A sprained thumb?  What were these "injuries?"


----------



## asaratis

Care4all said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sullivan was lookin' for trouble and good footage it would bring, and has been arrested for it, but the Capitol event and riot was planned and executed, by others.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, he was urging people to break in.  He incited rioting more than any speech Trump ever gave.
> 
> Sullivan is a shill for Antifa and BLM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Antifa nor Blm claim him.....
> 
> And Sullivan does not claim them either...  seems he just goes where trouble is, to make more trouble....??
> 
> I haven't seen video of him urging  others to break in to the Capitol Building....??  *Is there video,* a link?
Click to expand...

They don't have to claim him.  He covers AND PARTICIPATES in their demonstrations.

Trump didn't welcome the support of the KKK...yet the Democrats claimed he did.











						Who is John Sullivan, accused provocateur charged in Capitol riot?
					

The checkered past of John Sullivan — the Utah man who claimed he embedded himself among the pro-Trumpers to record the storming of the Capitol last week — has many questioning black, l…




					nypost.com
				



“I was worried about people recognizing me and thinking that I was Antifa or, like, BLM or whatever,” he told the outlet. “The entire time they’re yelling, ‘F— Antifa! F—, BLM.’ I’m not saying I’m Antifa, by any means. But I definitely believe Black Lives Matter.”


*But in Sullivan’s own videos, he can be heard enthusiastically egging on the saboteurs, at one point yelling, “It’s our house, motherf—ers!”*





__





						Utah Man with a History of Organizing Violent Antifa, BLM Protests, Was Inside the Capitol
					






					townhall.com
				












						John Earle Sullivan, leftist activist JaydenX, video proves critical to Capitol riot probe
					

The sole left-wing activist arrested to date in the Jan. 6 U.S. Capitol riots is the same man who created an on-scene video that has helped the FBI identify and arrest Trump-aligned participants.




					www.washingtontimes.com


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> The D's can have their own commission now for as long as it pleases them to keep it up, keep it up
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats need to be able to hide under "bipartisanship"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> Bipartisan is what prevents only one side being able to influence the investigations.
> 
> It seems to me this is the GOP wanting to hide under the label of partisanship, so they won't have to deal with what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hiding" under the label of being bipartisan isn't trying to suggest bipartisanship will take place nor does it have the intent of being bipartisan from a Democrat perspective, thus the meaning of "hiding" under the label is appropriate in the context it was written in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are contending that a commission represent equally by both parties won't be bipartisan? Care to explain how you come to this conclusion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's have an "bipartisan" investigation on how politicians enabled the BLM riots.
> 
> You don't have a problem with that, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As abhorrent as those riots were, they weren't an attack on our country. Unlike Insurrection Day which was an attack at the heart of our government to prevent the winner of the 2020 election being certified so that the loser of that election could be undemocratically installed.
> 
> You demonstrate how the right suffers from an abnormal brain disfunction known as conservatism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither were the Jan 6 riots.  Who are you trying to kid?  You only fool the gullible with this horseshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ a fucking moron who doesn't know what the U.S. government is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I now you don't overthrow it with a taser and some cable ties, dip stick.
> 
> The hysteria over this event is purely fictional
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do with a big enough mob to subdue the police and lawmakers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't subdue people who can use machine guns, moron.
Click to expand...

Hundreds of thousands descended upon the Capitol.  Thousand squeezed inside the perimeter of the building and some 800 stormed inside. And that was before other departments showed up as backup with machine guns.

Are you ever not a fucking moron?

Ever??


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> The D's can have their own commission now for as long as it pleases them to keep it up, keep it up
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats need to be able to hide under "bipartisanship"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> Bipartisan is what prevents only one side being able to influence the investigations.
> 
> It seems to me this is the GOP wanting to hide under the label of partisanship, so they won't have to deal with what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hiding" under the label of being bipartisan isn't trying to suggest bipartisanship will take place nor does it have the intent of being bipartisan from a Democrat perspective, thus the meaning of "hiding" under the label is appropriate in the context it was written in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are contending that a commission represent equally by both parties won't be bipartisan? Care to explain how you come to this conclusion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's have an "bipartisan" investigation on how politicians enabled the BLM riots.
> 
> You don't have a problem with that, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As abhorrent as those riots were, they weren't an attack on our country. Unlike Insurrection Day which was an attack at the heart of our government to prevent the winner of the 2020 election being certified so that the loser of that election could be undemocratically installed.
> 
> You demonstrate how the right suffers from an abnormal brain disfunction known as conservatism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither were the Jan 6 riots.  Who are you trying to kid?  You only fool the gullible with this horseshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ a fucking moron who doesn't know what the U.S. government is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I now you don't overthrow it with a taser and some cable ties, dip stick.
> 
> The hysteria over this event is purely fictional
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do with a big enough mob to subdue the police and lawmakers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't subdue people who can use machine guns, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hundreds of thousands descended upon the Capitol.  Thousand squeezed inside the perimeter of the building and some 800 stormed inside. And that was before other departments showed up as backup with machine guns.
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever??
Click to expand...

Thanks for admitting it was unarmed Americans against machine guns.


----------



## Faun

DukeU said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> "*They*" are "*Some People Say*". No names, just "*They*".
> 
> Just remember, "*They*" have nothing. Well, "*They*" have lies. "*They*" love to be lied to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch: Armed, violent left wing militants attempt to burn ...​
> Portland protesters barricade courthouse with federal ...​
> Trump inauguration protest damages parts of downtown ...​
> Trump in bunker, St. John's Church burns - New York Daily News​
> A List of America's Toppled, Defaced, or Removed Statues​
> A comprehensive list of police officers injured or killed in ...​
> More than 700 officers injured in George Floyd protests across US​
> Courthouse In Portland Keeps Getting Attacked So City Put Up ...​
> 
> Portland protesters set police building on fire and clash ...​
> 
> 
> There's plenty more.....
Click to expand...

Great, who among them are *Democrat?*


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> The D's can have their own commission now for as long as it pleases them to keep it up, keep it up
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats need to be able to hide under "bipartisanship"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> Bipartisan is what prevents only one side being able to influence the investigations.
> 
> It seems to me this is the GOP wanting to hide under the label of partisanship, so they won't have to deal with what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hiding" under the label of being bipartisan isn't trying to suggest bipartisanship will take place nor does it have the intent of being bipartisan from a Democrat perspective, thus the meaning of "hiding" under the label is appropriate in the context it was written in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are contending that a commission represent equally by both parties won't be bipartisan? Care to explain how you come to this conclusion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's have an "bipartisan" investigation on how politicians enabled the BLM riots.
> 
> You don't have a problem with that, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As abhorrent as those riots were, they weren't an attack on our country. Unlike Insurrection Day which was an attack at the heart of our government to prevent the winner of the 2020 election being certified so that the loser of that election could be undemocratically installed.
> 
> You demonstrate how the right suffers from an abnormal brain disfunction known as conservatism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither were the Jan 6 riots.  Who are you trying to kid?  You only fool the gullible with this horseshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ a fucking moron who doesn't know what the U.S. government is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I now you don't overthrow it with a taser and some cable ties, dip stick.
> 
> The hysteria over this event is purely fictional
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do with a big enough mob to subdue the police and lawmakers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't subdue people who can use machine guns, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hundreds of thousands descended upon the Capitol.  Thousand squeezed inside the perimeter of the building and some 800 stormed inside. And that was before other departments showed up as backup with machine guns.
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for admitting it was unarmed Americans against machine guns.
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

Why lie, fucking moron? Where did I say the insurgents were unarmed?


----------



## DukeU

Faun said:


> Great, who among them are *Democrat?*


Nice try.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> The D's can have their own commission now for as long as it pleases them to keep it up, keep it up
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats need to be able to hide under "bipartisanship"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> Bipartisan is what prevents only one side being able to influence the investigations.
> 
> It seems to me this is the GOP wanting to hide under the label of partisanship, so they won't have to deal with what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hiding" under the label of being bipartisan isn't trying to suggest bipartisanship will take place nor does it have the intent of being bipartisan from a Democrat perspective, thus the meaning of "hiding" under the label is appropriate in the context it was written in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are contending that a commission represent equally by both parties won't be bipartisan? Care to explain how you come to this conclusion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's have an "bipartisan" investigation on how politicians enabled the BLM riots.
> 
> You don't have a problem with that, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As abhorrent as those riots were, they weren't an attack on our country. Unlike Insurrection Day which was an attack at the heart of our government to prevent the winner of the 2020 election being certified so that the loser of that election could be undemocratically installed.
> 
> You demonstrate how the right suffers from an abnormal brain disfunction known as conservatism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither were the Jan 6 riots.  Who are you trying to kid?  You only fool the gullible with this horseshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ a fucking moron who doesn't know what the U.S. government is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I now you don't overthrow it with a taser and some cable ties, dip stick.
> 
> The hysteria over this event is purely fictional
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do with a big enough mob to subdue the police and lawmakers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't subdue people who can use machine guns, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hundreds of thousands descended upon the Capitol.  Thousand squeezed inside the perimeter of the building and some 800 stormed inside. And that was before other departments showed up as backup with machine guns.
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for admitting it was unarmed Americans against machine guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Why lie, fucking moron? Where did I say the insurgents were unarmed?
Click to expand...

What were they armed with, cable ties?


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DukeU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> "*They*" are "*Some People Say*". No names, just "*They*".
> 
> Just remember, "*They*" have nothing. Well, "*They*" have lies. "*They*" love to be lied to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch: Armed, violent left wing militants attempt to burn ...​
> Portland protesters barricade courthouse with federal ...​
> Trump inauguration protest damages parts of downtown ...​
> Trump in bunker, St. John's Church burns - New York Daily News​
> A List of America's Toppled, Defaced, or Removed Statues​
> A comprehensive list of police officers injured or killed in ...​
> More than 700 officers injured in George Floyd protests across US​
> Courthouse In Portland Keeps Getting Attacked So City Put Up ...​
> 
> Portland protesters set police building on fire and clash ...​
> 
> 
> There's plenty more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 140-Injured Capitol Hill Police Officers.
> 
> FUCK YOUR FUCKING WHATABOUTERY.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Injured?"  A sprained thumb?  What were these "injuries?"
Click to expand...

How about this cop, fucking moron, begging for his life to be spared until he was beaten unconscious...


Your utter hatred of America will be the undoing for the American rightwing.


----------



## Faun

DukeU said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great, who among them are *Democrat?*
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try.
Click to expand...

Thanks for admitting you lied.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> The D's can have their own commission now for as long as it pleases them to keep it up, keep it up
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats need to be able to hide under "bipartisanship"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> Bipartisan is what prevents only one side being able to influence the investigations.
> 
> It seems to me this is the GOP wanting to hide under the label of partisanship, so they won't have to deal with what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hiding" under the label of being bipartisan isn't trying to suggest bipartisanship will take place nor does it have the intent of being bipartisan from a Democrat perspective, thus the meaning of "hiding" under the label is appropriate in the context it was written in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are contending that a commission represent equally by both parties won't be bipartisan? Care to explain how you come to this conclusion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's have an "bipartisan" investigation on how politicians enabled the BLM riots.
> 
> You don't have a problem with that, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As abhorrent as those riots were, they weren't an attack on our country. Unlike Insurrection Day which was an attack at the heart of our government to prevent the winner of the 2020 election being certified so that the loser of that election could be undemocratically installed.
> 
> You demonstrate how the right suffers from an abnormal brain disfunction known as conservatism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither were the Jan 6 riots.  Who are you trying to kid?  You only fool the gullible with this horseshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ a fucking moron who doesn't know what the U.S. government is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I now you don't overthrow it with a taser and some cable ties, dip stick.
> 
> The hysteria over this event is purely fictional
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do with a big enough mob to subdue the police and lawmakers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't subdue people who can use machine guns, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hundreds of thousands descended upon the Capitol.  Thousand squeezed inside the perimeter of the building and some 800 stormed inside. And that was before other departments showed up as backup with machine guns.
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for admitting it was unarmed Americans against machine guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Why lie, fucking moron? Where did I say the insurgents were unarmed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What were they armed with, cable ties?
Click to expand...

Fucking moron....






						Capitol Breach Cases
					






					www.justice.gov


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> The D's can have their own commission now for as long as it pleases them to keep it up, keep it up
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats need to be able to hide under "bipartisanship"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> Bipartisan is what prevents only one side being able to influence the investigations.
> 
> It seems to me this is the GOP wanting to hide under the label of partisanship, so they won't have to deal with what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hiding" under the label of being bipartisan isn't trying to suggest bipartisanship will take place nor does it have the intent of being bipartisan from a Democrat perspective, thus the meaning of "hiding" under the label is appropriate in the context it was written in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are contending that a commission represent equally by both parties won't be bipartisan? Care to explain how you come to this conclusion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's have an "bipartisan" investigation on how politicians enabled the BLM riots.
> 
> You don't have a problem with that, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As abhorrent as those riots were, they weren't an attack on our country. Unlike Insurrection Day which was an attack at the heart of our government to prevent the winner of the 2020 election being certified so that the loser of that election could be undemocratically installed.
> 
> You demonstrate how the right suffers from an abnormal brain disfunction known as conservatism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither were the Jan 6 riots.  Who are you trying to kid?  You only fool the gullible with this horseshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ a fucking moron who doesn't know what the U.S. government is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I now you don't overthrow it with a taser and some cable ties, dip stick.
> 
> The hysteria over this event is purely fictional
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do with a big enough mob to subdue the police and lawmakers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't subdue people who can use machine guns, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hundreds of thousands descended upon the Capitol.  Thousand squeezed inside the perimeter of the building and some 800 stormed inside. And that was before other departments showed up as backup with machine guns.
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for admitting it was unarmed Americans against machine guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Why lie, fucking moron? Where did I say the insurgents were unarmed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What were they armed with, cable ties?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking moron....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capitol Breach Cases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.justice.gov
Click to expand...

You web page uses the term "dangerous weapon" over and over.  Nowhere is that defined.


----------



## Dadoalex

bravoactual said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, maybe they can launch another Benghazi investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know right? Ten just wasn’t enough
> Well, time for Nancy to get busy. This will backfire on The Insurrectionist Party - Bigly.
> NP will name a select committee that will start calling in witnesses. Start with Kevin and Mitch!
> Hopefully 3 Rs and three Ds. No one currently serving.
> It will be covered nonstop by everyone but the usual media suspects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Screw that no one currently serving crap.
> And screw even trying to make this look fair
> I want Trump in that witness chair for 11 hours right before we
> 
> LINE HIM UP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Big Mac Breaks.
Click to expand...

And force him to wear a mask
And all the firing squad members are LGBT+ Mexican immigrants


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> The D's can have their own commission now for as long as it pleases them to keep it up, keep it up
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats need to be able to hide under "bipartisanship"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> Bipartisan is what prevents only one side being able to influence the investigations.
> 
> It seems to me this is the GOP wanting to hide under the label of partisanship, so they won't have to deal with what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hiding" under the label of being bipartisan isn't trying to suggest bipartisanship will take place nor does it have the intent of being bipartisan from a Democrat perspective, thus the meaning of "hiding" under the label is appropriate in the context it was written in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are contending that a commission represent equally by both parties won't be bipartisan? Care to explain how you come to this conclusion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's have an "bipartisan" investigation on how politicians enabled the BLM riots.
> 
> You don't have a problem with that, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As abhorrent as those riots were, they weren't an attack on our country. Unlike Insurrection Day which was an attack at the heart of our government to prevent the winner of the 2020 election being certified so that the loser of that election could be undemocratically installed.
> 
> You demonstrate how the right suffers from an abnormal brain disfunction known as conservatism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither were the Jan 6 riots.  Who are you trying to kid?  You only fool the gullible with this horseshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ a fucking moron who doesn't know what the U.S. government is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I now you don't overthrow it with a taser and some cable ties, dip stick.
> 
> The hysteria over this event is purely fictional
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do with a big enough mob to subdue the police and lawmakers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't subdue people who can use machine guns, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hundreds of thousands descended upon the Capitol.  Thousand squeezed inside the perimeter of the building and some 800 stormed inside. And that was before other departments showed up as backup with machine guns.
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for admitting it was unarmed Americans against machine guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Why lie, fucking moron? Where did I say the insurgents were unarmed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What were they armed with, cable ties?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking moron....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capitol Breach Cases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.justice.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You web page uses the term "dangerous weapon" over and over.  Nowhere is that defined.
Click to expand...

Why do you work so hard to show the forum just how big of a fucking moron you are, fucking moron?

Fucking moron... a) there's some 40 insurrectionists on that page charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon. That means they were armed, despite your delusional claims they weren't;  and b) every one of those has their indictment linked which describes what they used as weapons.

Seriously fucking moron, what the fuck is wrong with you? When did you decide to side with enemies of America?


----------



## DukeU

Faun said:


> Thanks for admitting you lied.


More made up bs by a lefty.


----------



## Rye Catcher

Is it time for the Speaker to bring forth a select or special committee*** on the events of January 6th, before, during and after the storming the US Capitol?

***  A *select* or *special committee* of the United States Congress is a congressional committee appointed to perform a special function that is beyond the authority or capacity of a standing committee.

I believe it is too soon; wait until the early summer of 2022.  McConnell and the Republican Leaders in the house want to steal time, let them.  Then the D's can expose trump and the Republicans for the vandalism and injury to the Capitol Police.


----------



## airplanemechanic

The republicans saving the taxpayers money. We saw what 40 million dollars and 25 democrat lawyers got us. Some dude in jail for his taxes from 10 years ago and absolutely NOTHING on the president. 

Do we really need to spend money to investigate this?


----------



## Damaged Eagle

jbander said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The right wing congressman and public attempt to white wash the Attack on the Capital, are traitors to this country, we can't except that and expect to stay a Republic/Democracy. They are willing to sell out every value that makes us what and who we are as a country to stay in power. When in fact the actions of 1/6 and the response now is enough reason in itself to erase these traitors from our country. Their party should be destroyed and remade with some semblance of patriotism for the conservative voice that is needed in this country but it is up to them to create a voice that has enough support without being 100% hate based as it is now and for the real conservative trying to find reason to support this hate group you dishonor conservatism. It is nothing but a organized hate group as it is now. Don't let them destroy us , they will without a care. You have a choice, look the other way or stand up for this great country. There is nothing in between. You are part of it or you are a solution for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 494840
> 
> You're absolutely right and with the authorized murder of the unarmed female protestor by the Capitol police because our congresspersons feared for their lives; we need to pass an Amendment to the Constitution of the United States that authorizes castle doctrine and concealed carry across the nation for all homeowners and business owners for the same reason.
> 
> This needs to happen yesterday!!!
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WERE THE HELL IS THE LOGIC IN THIS, I CAN'T EVEN IMAGINE WHAT WOULD HAVE HAPPENED IF THESE TRAITORS WHO TRIED TO BRING DOWN THIS COUNTRY ALL HAD GUNS.
Click to expand...





THE END OF YOUR STATEMENT ONLY PROVES THAT IT WAS ONLY A SOMEWHAT PEACEFUL PROTEST AND NOT AN INSURRECTION LIKE YOU'RE MOANING AND WHINING ABOUT IN YOUR DELUSIONAL STATE OF HYPERBOLE.

Congresspersons are not special there's three hundred and fifty million people standing in line to take their place in this country.

If it's good enough for our congresspersons to deal out death because they're threatened at their home of place of business then it's good enough for me. 

My attitude because of people like you stands we need this Amendment to the Constitution.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

ClaireH said:


> yet the idea that crimes should be investigated by the government *instead* of law enforcement professionals is accepted by the masses that voters are at the mercy of their government overlords.


Nobody suggested "Instead". You literally imagined that and believed it immediately.


----------



## HaShev

Faun said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> proof=guy with dixie flag was a Dem from Delaware
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You doubt the FBI?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still waiting for you to post proof that guy is a Democrat..........
Click to expand...

Like the proof the protestors were armed?
Go to the search feature and find my 2 different sources, and if you can't find the info in Google researching then you lose the censorship issue as well.  
Note: people confuse the dixie flag friend with fur collar with buffalo horn fur wearer by mere mention of fur=assumption, so they rant it a lie like you did out of their own mistake.   Just clearing that up, dixie flags partner in crime was not the one I call buffalo soldier.   I NEVER SAVED HIS PICTURE someone here posted it so there was no need to, but there is one online seen together with the FBI report that the friend was also a Registered Dem.
Note on Jan 6 before the FBI investigation report Kevin Seefried, who was carrying the flag that he later told authorities had been displayed outside his Delaware home was assumed or purposely reported as a Trump supporter without research or "proof" by
Mike Theiler through Reuters.
Typical poor fake news propaganda reporting and another egg on the face.
The FBI's Baltimore Office tells the press that the men surrendered to authorities in Wilmington.  HMMMM who's responsible for the 90 % Biden voting Wimington residents?
In fact:
The rioters (not the protestors) facing federal charges hail from 42 out of the 50 US states and the District of Columbia, according to the George Washington University extremism tracker.
Only a few came from pro-Trump strongholds. Most came from districts that voted for Joe Biden in the November election.
The convenience of the Left-wing activist who wanted to record the set up dixie flag was also arrested after tweeting video of himself inside the US Capitol as protesters breached security.
John Sullivan, 26, was charged with entering a restricted building and violent entry or disorderly conduct. He claimed in media interviews that he was just "documenting" the rampage, though the affidavit notes he has no press credentials.
The court document says Mr Sullivan can be heard saying in a video he filmed of the Capitol riot: "Let's burn this shit down." He has identified himself in media interviews as a Black Lives Matter supporter-oops


----------



## EvilCat Breath

democrats intended to drag this commission out as long as necessary.  The stated intent was to make Trump a pariah by innuendo.


----------



## jbander

ESDRAELON said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this something to celebrate OP?
> 
> 
> 
> If I may?  It's slightly encouraging from the Right to see some kind of resistance to the non-stop bullshyte the Left has engaged in.  It isn't going to even be a speed bump on Nancy's way to her newest Star Chamber exercise, so don't despair.  The media will plaster every detail, 24/7, for your viewing enjoyment.  The rest of us will be taking notes as the means you used to cheat in 2020 are fully exposed by audits your thugs can't stop.
Click to expand...

How pitiful is a argument about Trump and his hate party and they best they can come up with is , Ya but Clinton Lied " or Obama wasn't even born here. or some attack on the left that has zero to do with this thread/ You have their ass beat down totally when they can't even respond to the thread at all. Look back on every response from this hate group,. Absolute stupidity and absolutely nothing to do with the thread. Shit if they want to talk about the sins of the democrats or that Clinton lied or that Obama wasn't born here, they should start their own fucking thread.


----------



## jbander

Tipsycatlover said:


> democrats intended to drag this commission out as long as necessary.  The stated intent was to make Trump a pariah by innuendo.


Scum bag is a pile of shit and he's the only facts we have to draw on. Only the stupidest and the most hateful amongst us think he has done anything of value in his life or has any value at all as far as being a human is concerned.


----------



## jbander

Death Angel said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> 
> 
> By setting LIMITS (imposed by Democrats)  of what can be investigated and more importantly, what cant be investigated
Click to expand...

Such stupidity deserve this , the hate party voted down a bipartisan investigation. These lame  fake Americans deserve anything they get, you don't get to try to bring down this government and demacracy for the sake of a piece of shit like Trump and think you can just walk away from it ,with nothing happening to you. Here's a fact, they give the death sentence for traitors in this country. and every person who was involved in the take over or supported the take over can't be defined any other way then being a traitor to this country.


----------



## HaShev

Faun said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> proof=guy with dixie flag was a Dem from Delaware
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You doubt the FBI?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still waiting for you to post proof that guy is a Democrat..........
Click to expand...

I can see by your 1 sentence ad hominem posts that you are to lazy to find it yourself.


			https://voterrecords.com/voter/6351534/kevin-seefried


----------



## Rye Catcher

Rye Catcher said:


> Is it time for the Speaker to bring forth a select or special committee*** on the events of January 6th, before, during and after the storming the of US Capitol?
> 
> ***  A *select* or *special committee* of the United States Congress is a congressional committee appointed to perform a special function that is beyond the authority or capacity of a standing committee.
> 
> I believe it is too soon; wait until the early summer of 2022.  McConnell and the Republican Leaders in the house want to steal time, let them.  Then the D's can expose trump and the Republicans for the vandalism and injury to the Capitol Police, in their efforts to hang the VP and murder the Speaker of The House; their effort to   put trump back in the White House and to end democracy in America.


"The Fuehrer is the party, and the party is the Fuehrer."
Adolf Hitler - At Nazi Congress, 1935.


----------



## Esdraelon

bravoactual said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MadChemist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, Feinstein, Sinema and Manchin won't go along with your power grab.
> 
> You don't need them to run a house investigation.
> 
> You pricks just can't endure the fact that you won't get a blue-ribbon grandstand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have ya come to grips with the reality that you FUCKING LOST yet??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is one thing they can never do.  Acknowledge that their fucking 5-Deferment Draft Dodging, Russian Fucking Coward LOST!!!!
Click to expand...

You filth spent 4 full years trying to undo a legal election so fuck you, your friends, family AND Party.  Childish whining bitches, the lot of you...


----------



## Turtlesoup

jbander said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> 
> 
> By setting LIMITS (imposed by Democrats)  of what can be investigated and more importantly, what cant be investigated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Such stupidity deserve this , the hate party voted down a bipartisan investigation. These lame  fake Americans deserve anything they get, you don't get to try to bring down this government and demacracy for the sake of a piece of shit like Trump and think you can just walk away from it ,with nothing happening to you. Here's a fact, they give the death sentence for traitors in this country. and every person who was involved in the take over or supported the take over can't be defined any other way then being a traitor to this country.
Click to expand...

Protesting our corrupt congress is treason in your mind?  Boy, you need help.


----------



## jbander

Damaged Eagle said:


> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The right wing congressman and public attempt to white wash the Attack on the Capital, are traitors to this country, we can't except that and expect to stay a Republic/Democracy. They are willing to sell out every value that makes us what and who we are as a country to stay in power. When in fact the actions of 1/6 and the response now is enough reason in itself to erase these traitors from our country. Their party should be destroyed and remade with some semblance of patriotism for the conservative voice that is needed in this country but it is up to them to create a voice that has enough support without being 100% hate based as it is now and for the real conservative trying to find reason to support this hate group you dishonor conservatism. It is nothing but a organized hate group as it is now. Don't let them destroy us , they will without a care. You have a choice, look the other way or stand up for this great country. There is nothing in between. You are part of it or you are a solution for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 494840
> 
> You're absolutely right and with the authorized murder of the unarmed female protestor by the Capitol police because our congresspersons feared for their lives; we need to pass an Amendment to the Constitution of the United States that authorizes castle doctrine and concealed carry across the nation for all homeowners and business owners for the same reason.
> 
> This needs to happen yesterday!!!
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WERE THE HELL IS THE LOGIC IN THIS, I CAN'T EVEN IMAGINE WHAT WOULD HAVE HAPPENED IF THESE TRAITORS WHO TRIED TO BRING DOWN THIS COUNTRY ALL HAD GUNS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 495250
> 
> THE END OF YOUR STATEMENT ONLY PROVES THAT IT WAS ONLY A SOMEWHAT PEACEFUL PROTEST AND NOT AN INSURRECTION LIKE YOU'RE MOANING AND WHINING ABOUT IN YOUR DELUSIONAL STATE OF HYPERBOLE.
> 
> Congresspersons are not special there's three hundred and fifty million people standing in line to take their place in this country.
> 
> If it's good enough for our congresspersons to deal out death because they're threatened at their home of place of business then it's good enough for me.
> 
> My attitude because of people like you stands we need this Amendment to the Constitution.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
Click to expand...

No what we really need is to make sure the attack on the capital with all sorts of weapons and the attempted murder and murder of the police that were their and the fact that they tried to destroy this great country and destroy our democracy for the sake of a piece of shit like Trump  to be forced in as our first dictator. These people should be charged with sedition and being traitors to this country and like most right wingers I believe in law and order so they will support my thinking that the harshest punishment possible should be applied to these murderers and attempted murderers and traitor to the full extent of the law and that I support  100% in the fact that they give the death sentence for traitors in this country.  As I'm sure they do also.


----------



## jbander

Turtlesoup said:


> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> 
> 
> By setting LIMITS (imposed by Democrats)  of what can be investigated and more importantly, what cant be investigated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Such stupidity deserve this , the hate party voted down a bipartisan investigation. These lame  fake Americans deserve anything they get, you don't get to try to bring down this government and demacracy for the sake of a piece of shit like Trump and think you can just walk away from it ,with nothing happening to you. Here's a fact, they give the death sentence for traitors in this country. and every person who was involved in the take over or supported the take over can't be defined any other way then being a traitor to this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Protesting our corrupt congress is treason in your mind?  Boy, you need help.
Click to expand...

Bullshit murder and attempt murder , sedition, being a traitor to this country and attacking the police with weapons , injuring 140 of them are crimes. TRying to force in apiece of shit like Trump in as a dictaor, by destroying our demacracy and country is the worst crime in this country, there is no crime worse then that .The people who did this and supported it are scum. Brainless hate driven micro minds. Stupid to the core.


----------



## Esdraelon

Tipsycatlover said:


> democrats intended to drag this commission out as long as necessary.  The stated intent was to make Trump a pariah by innuendo.


All they'll accomplish is to make martyrs out of those they abuse through the "justice" system.  Trump's support will increase every day these bastards hang on to power illegitimately.  I think they're on pace to cause economic collapse before the 2022 elections.  
They know they will lose spectacularly unless they are able to cheat again so the signal to prove their intentions will be when they kill the filibuster.  They KNOW it's their only means to hold onto power.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

jbander said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The right wing congressman and public attempt to white wash the Attack on the Capital, are traitors to this country, we can't except that and expect to stay a Republic/Democracy. They are willing to sell out every value that makes us what and who we are as a country to stay in power. When in fact the actions of 1/6 and the response now is enough reason in itself to erase these traitors from our country. Their party should be destroyed and remade with some semblance of patriotism for the conservative voice that is needed in this country but it is up to them to create a voice that has enough support without being 100% hate based as it is now and for the real conservative trying to find reason to support this hate group you dishonor conservatism. It is nothing but a organized hate group as it is now. Don't let them destroy us , they will without a care. You have a choice, look the other way or stand up for this great country. There is nothing in between. You are part of it or you are a solution for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 494840
> 
> You're absolutely right and with the authorized murder of the unarmed female protestor by the Capitol police because our congresspersons feared for their lives; we need to pass an Amendment to the Constitution of the United States that authorizes castle doctrine and concealed carry across the nation for all homeowners and business owners for the same reason.
> 
> This needs to happen yesterday!!!
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WERE THE HELL IS THE LOGIC IN THIS, I CAN'T EVEN IMAGINE WHAT WOULD HAVE HAPPENED IF THESE TRAITORS WHO TRIED TO BRING DOWN THIS COUNTRY ALL HAD GUNS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 495250
> 
> THE END OF YOUR STATEMENT ONLY PROVES THAT IT WAS ONLY A SOMEWHAT PEACEFUL PROTEST AND NOT AN INSURRECTION LIKE YOU'RE MOANING AND WHINING ABOUT IN YOUR DELUSIONAL STATE OF HYPERBOLE.
> 
> Congresspersons are not special there's three hundred and fifty million people standing in line to take their place in this country.
> 
> If it's good enough for our congresspersons to deal out death because they're threatened at their home of place of business then it's good enough for me.
> 
> My attitude because of people like you stands we need this Amendment to the Constitution.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No what we really need is to make sure the attack on the capital with all sorts of weapons and the attempted murder and murder of the police that were their and the fact that they tried to destroy this great country and destroy our democracy for the sake of a piece of shit like Trump  to be forced in as our first dictator. These people should be charged with sedition and being traitors to this country and like most right wingers I believe in law and order so they will support my thinking that the harshest punishment possible should be applied to these murderers and attempted murderers and traitor to the full extent of the law and that I support  100% in the fact that they give the death sentence for traitors in this country.  As I'm sure they do also.
Click to expand...






I know of no insurrection that happened that day and the only murder I saw at the Capitol on that day was of an unarmed somewhat peaceful female protestor.

However if you wish to continue your hyperbole of how it was an insurrection have the president grow some balls and publicly proclaim that it was an insurrection and name names of these insurrectionists while he's at it.

Until then if shooting somewhat peaceful protestors is good enough for my congresspersons then it's good enough for me and an Amendment stating Castle Doctrine and concealed carry needs to be made for the protection of home owners and business owners.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## lennypartiv

eddiew37 said:


> NEW RULE
> Republicans really believed ANTIFA or BLM were involved they would have had an investigation started January 7th. They're too invested in Trump.


Antifa would love to make Trump supporters look bad.  It wouldn't surprise me if they sunk to that low level to do exactly that.


----------



## Esdraelon

jbander said:


> These people should be charged with sedition and being traitors


What, do you imagine, is keeping DoJ from bringing those charges?  Any clue at all, Cletus?  Here's a hint... THEY KNOW THEY CAN'T PROVE IT.  They'd look like idiots when they went to court.  You people have gone waaay off the deep end and your party is on its way down beginning next year.  The next move by the scum in DC will almost certainly be a move to kill the filibuster.  IF they do that, this country is going to come apart at the seams.


----------



## rddean

I don’t know if it’s that big a deal. They had 10 different Benghazi investigations and not a single one of them was bipartisan. Every one was run by Republicans in the House.
So you know Democrats are going to start their own commission. And it’ll be hard for Republicans to say it’s Partisan when they refused to be part of the commission, especially when they made all those demands and Democrats agreed to every single one of their demands.
You know that was Pelosi being clever. She knew Republicans didn’t want to be part of this investigation and they didn’t even want an investigation. They’re afraid some Republicans directed and  gave guidance to the Attackers.
Then they have all those emails showing Trump planned this for months.
Trump even had other rallies moved to the sixth so he could have a really big rally. Then when he told them to go to the capital and stop the vote and fight fight fight and he would be marching right along with them, they believed him. I would have believed him.


----------



## jbander

the stupidity of your people responding to the attack on the capital by your hate group by trying to switch it to a statement about the left , or when bringing up your leader president scum Bag, answering it with Hillary Clinton lies or that Obama wasn’t born here. Look at every single comment in this thread , people who can think realize instantly the stupidity in such responses. This thread is about the right rejecting the 1/6 investigation and the best they got has nothing at all to do with the thread but instead attacks Democrats for everything from Benghazi, to how democrats didn’t support Trump. You know they have no response to our charges of sedition and the right being traitors to this country. Hell if they want to talk about Democrats not supporting trump or that Clinton lied or that Obama wasn’t born here then they should start their own thread/


----------



## jbander

ESDRAELON said:


> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> These people should be charged with sedition and being traitors
> 
> 
> 
> What, do you imagine, is keeping DoJ from bringing those charges?  Any clue at all, Cletus?  Here's a hint... THEY KNOW THEY CAN'T PROVE IT.  They'd look like idiots when they went to court.  You people have gone waaay off the deep end and your party is on its way down beginning next year.  The next move by the scum in DC will almost certainly be a move to kill the filibuster.  IF they do that, this country is going to come apart at the seams.
Click to expand...

Trump will fall in our court system and your party will fall in the commission that's right around the corner. You lose ,loser lose and traitor will get theirs , you are this countries biggest threat and enemy and should be treated as such. AS i always will from now on. Why? because every patriot in this country know you are a traitor and this countries enemy.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

jbander said:


> Trump will fall in our court system and your party will fall in the commission that's right around the corner. You lose ,loser lose and traitor will get theirs , you are this countries biggest threat and enemy and should be treated as such. AS i always will from now on. Why? because every patriot in this country know you are a traitor and this countries enemy.







Sieg heil!!!

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## EvilCat Breath

jbander said:


> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> These people should be charged with sedition and being traitors
> 
> 
> 
> What, do you imagine, is keeping DoJ from bringing those charges?  Any clue at all, Cletus?  Here's a hint... THEY KNOW THEY CAN'T PROVE IT.  They'd look like idiots when they went to court.  You people have gone waaay off the deep end and your party is on its way down beginning next year.  The next move by the scum in DC will almost certainly be a move to kill the filibuster.  IF they do that, this country is going to come apart at the seams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump will fall in our court system and your party will fall in the commission that's right around the corner. You lose ,loser lose and traitor will get theirs , you are this countries biggest threat and enemy and should be treated as such. AS i always will from now on. Why? because every patriot in this country know you are a traitor and this countries enemy.
Click to expand...

Good.  It's time BOTH sides recognize that the other is a blood enemy.  I have regarded communist democrats as enemies for a number of years now.  It is a principle that guides me daily.  How much would it take, to nudge this recognition of enemies over into an out an out street war?   I hope we find out soon.


----------



## jasonnfree

lennypartiv said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NEW RULE
> Republicans really believed ANTIFA or BLM were involved they would have had an investigation started January 7th. They're too invested in Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Antifa would love to make Trump supporters look bad.  It wouldn't surprise me if they sunk to that low level to do exactly that.
Click to expand...

Antifa does have some legitimate gripes.   The right wing's gripe?   Only   that this trump character  is pissed off cuz he can't play at being president for another four years and therefore  being shielded from being prosecuted for what ever crimes he may have and probably did commit.  He doesn't give one good god damn about anyone else but himself.


----------



## dudmuck

toobfreak said:


> Democrats and progressive liberals are forever showing their hypocrisy--- --- they have reviled the attack on the Capitol 1/6 while proudly supporting and defending the Capitol police as HEROS even after murdering a defenseless woman yet last year when Trump had to clear 1,000 rowdy idiots from Washington who were blocking his ability to even be able to step outside to take a press photo, the same people acted like Trump was Castro for doing so, and tried to sue him!
> 
> Well, idiots, another one of your anti-Trump "gonna-get-him-this-times" has FAILED YET AGAIN.
> 
> Failure, a way of life for the sycophant Left.
> 
> *The DOJ has recommended to the judge that all charges in the case be dropped.*  And remember, when a judge declines or dismisses a case, that ALWAYS means that there was never no case there!
> 
> Your words.
> 
> Trump walks free.  Tee hee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOJ urges judge to dismiss lawsuits against Trump and Barr over clearing protesters in Lafayette Square
> 
> 
> The Justice Department asked a federal judge to toss lawsuits against former President Donald Trump and Attorney General William Barr related to the clearing of protesters last summer from Lafayette Square near the White House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.washingtonexaminer.com


If you have to gas some people and kick the shit out of some others to get a good photo op with an upside down bible it's well worth the cost if you're Donald Trump.


----------



## Thinker101

dudmuck said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats and progressive liberals are forever showing their hypocrisy--- --- they have reviled the attack on the Capitol 1/6 while proudly supporting and defending the Capitol police as HEROS even after murdering a defenseless woman yet last year when Trump had to clear 1,000 rowdy idiots from Washington who were blocking his ability to even be able to step outside to take a press photo, the same people acted like Trump was Castro for doing so, and tried to sue him!
> 
> Well, idiots, another one of your anti-Trump "gonna-get-him-this-times" has FAILED YET AGAIN.
> 
> Failure, a way of life for the sycophant Left.
> 
> *The DOJ has recommended to the judge that all charges in the case be dropped.*  And remember, when a judge declines or dismisses a case, that ALWAYS means that there was never no case there!
> 
> Your words.
> 
> Trump walks free.  Tee hee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOJ urges judge to dismiss lawsuits against Trump and Barr over clearing protesters in Lafayette Square
> 
> 
> The Justice Department asked a federal judge to toss lawsuits against former President Donald Trump and Attorney General William Barr related to the clearing of protesters last summer from Lafayette Square near the White House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.washingtonexaminer.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have to gas some people and kick the shit out of some others to get a good photo op with an upside down bible it's well worth the cost if you're Donald Trump.
Click to expand...


Sure, and if you need to burn cities, loot businesses and shut down the country with a pandemic it's worth it to get rid of Trump...dumbass.


----------



## Quasar44

God damn do I love Trump and Reagan


----------



## Damaged Eagle

surada said:


> She was killed in the commission of a crime. The mob that was breaking windows and hitting police officers is responsible for her death.







If it's good enough for the Capitol police to murder an unarmed female protestor because our congresspersons feel threatened then they need to draft a Constitutional Amendment making Castle Doctrine and conceal carry nationwide. 

If it's good enough for our congresspersons to murder a unarmed protestor when they feel threatened at their home or place of work then it's good enough for the rest of us.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## MadChemist

DrLove said:


> MadChemist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, Feinstein, Sinema and Manchin won't go along with your power grab.
> 
> You don't need them to run a house investigation.
> 
> You pricks just can't endure the fact that you won't get a blue-ribbon grandstand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have ya come to grips with the reality that you FUCKING LOST yet??
Click to expand...


Awwwww....need a tissue ?


----------



## MadChemist

Dadoalex said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to Benghazi their asses!
Click to expand...


Come and get us.


----------



## MadChemist

bravoactual said:


> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah they investigated Biden, investigated obama people prior to the election but they can't investigate Trump even when their place of business was broken into with  pictures.
> 
> Well I guess Biden will have to do a presidential commission.  I guess they had their chance to sugar coat the capitol riot and put their spin on it.
> 
> Now they will have to deal with a commission.
> 
> Still I hope the democrats do not try to make rules changes as it will come back to bite them in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There Thirty Fucking Three Goddamn Investigation Into Benghazi.  Nothing  but empty Hot RePuBliKan Air.  HRC suffered over 25-Years of investigations.  In fact if HRC were involved in 01-06-21 Insurgency, Cons would be throwing body blocks and breaking arms to get to the nearest microphone to demanding an Investigation.
> 
> 140- Capitol Hill Officers were injured, and all "*Law and Order*" Cons do not give fucking shits about them.  A Capitol Hill Police Officer had a heart attack and they could not care one way or the other.
> 
> They only care cove ring their collective shit smelling assholes.
> 
> These people treat the United States Constitution like toilet paper.  They would crawl threw vomit to see their Traitor.
> 
> Fuck them.
Click to expand...


Actually, it's you that wipes your fat backside with it.

We are showing people that reality every day.


----------



## beagle9

jbander said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The right wing congressman and public attempt to white wash the Attack on the Capital, are traitors to this country, we can't except that and expect to stay a Republic/Democracy. They are willing to sell out every value that makes us what and who we are as a country to stay in power. When in fact the actions of 1/6 and the response now is enough reason in itself to erase these traitors from our country. Their party should be destroyed and remade with some semblance of patriotism for the conservative voice that is needed in this country but it is up to them to create a voice that has enough support without being 100% hate based as it is now and for the real conservative trying to find reason to support this hate group you dishonor conservatism. It is nothing but a organized hate group as it is now. Don't let them destroy us , they will without a care. You have a choice, look the other way or stand up for this great country. There is nothing in between. You are part of it or you are a solution for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 494840
> 
> You're absolutely right and with the authorized murder of the unarmed female protestor by the Capitol police because our congresspersons feared for their lives; we need to pass an Amendment to the Constitution of the United States that authorizes castle doctrine and concealed carry across the nation for all homeowners and business owners for the same reason.
> 
> This needs to happen yesterday!!!
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WERE THE HELL IS THE LOGIC IN THIS, I CAN'T EVEN IMAGINE WHAT WOULD HAVE HAPPENED IF THESE TRAITORS WHO TRIED TO BRING DOWN THIS COUNTRY ALL HAD GUNS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 495250
> 
> THE END OF YOUR STATEMENT ONLY PROVES THAT IT WAS ONLY A SOMEWHAT PEACEFUL PROTEST AND NOT AN INSURRECTION LIKE YOU'RE MOANING AND WHINING ABOUT IN YOUR DELUSIONAL STATE OF HYPERBOLE.
> 
> Congresspersons are not special there's three hundred and fifty million people standing in line to take their place in this country.
> 
> If it's good enough for our congresspersons to deal out death because they're threatened at their home of place of business then it's good enough for me.
> 
> My attitude because of people like you stands we need this Amendment to the Constitution.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No what we really need is to make sure the attack on the capital with all sorts of weapons and the attempted murder and murder of the police that were their and the fact that they tried to destroy this great country and destroy our democracy for the sake of a piece of shit like Trump  to be forced in as our first dictator. These people should be charged with sedition and being traitors to this country and like most right wingers I believe in law and order so they will support my thinking that the harshest punishment possible should be applied to these murderers and attempted murderers and traitor to the full extent of the law and that I support  100% in the fact that they give the death sentence for traitors in this country.  As I'm sure they do also.
Click to expand...

Alright Adolf, cool your heels because the gas chambers take time to build, but hang in there anyways.


----------



## beagle9

jbander said:


> the stupidity of your people responding to the attack on the capital by your hate group by trying to switch it to a statement about the left , or when bringing up your leader president scum Bag, answering it with Hillary Clinton lies or that Obama wasn’t born here. Look at every single comment in this thread , people who can think realize instantly the stupidity in such responses. This thread is about the right rejecting the 1/6 investigation and the best they got has nothing at all to do with the thread but instead attacks Democrats for everything from Benghazi, to how democrats didn’t support Trump. You know they have no response to our charges of sedition and the right being traitors to this country. Hell if they want to talk about Democrats not supporting trump or that Clinton lied or that Obama wasn’t born here then they should start their own thread/


Are you trying to sensor speech ?? If the beginnings or possible origins can't be explained, then how can the court get to the bottom of a case in order to render a verdict ??? In a courtroom one must lay out the case, and then one must present the evidence. In the case of the people verses the current administration, all evidence is worthy of review, and it should be reviewed.


----------



## asaratis

Care4all said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sullivan was lookin' for trouble and good footage it would bring, and has been arrested for it, but the Capitol event and riot was planned and executed, by others.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, he was urging people to break in.  He incited rioting more than any speech Trump ever gave.
> 
> Sullivan is a shill for Antifa and BLM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Antifa nor Blm claim him.....
> 
> And Sullivan does not claim them either...  seems he just goes where trouble is, to make more trouble....??
> 
> I haven't seen video of him urging  others to break in to the Capitol Building....??  Is there video, a link?
Click to expand...


Care4all
Where have you been, Princess?  









						FBI arrests Antifa/BLM activist for participation in Capitol riot, seen on video inciting people to “get this s—t burned.”
					

Black Lives Matter and aNti-fAsCiSt activist John Sullivan – who leads and organization called Insurgence USA – was arrested and charged by the FBI for his participation in the D.C. riots on January 6.




					notthebee.com


----------



## bripat9643

bodecea said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> The D's can have their own commission now for as long as it pleases them to keep it up, keep it up
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats need to be able to hide under "bipartisanship"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> Bipartisan is what prevents only one side being able to influence the investigations.
> 
> It seems to me this is the GOP wanting to hide under the label of partisanship, so they won't have to deal with what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are afraid...of trump...of trump cultists....of being held responsible for their part.  They are afraid.
Click to expand...

The only purpose of this investigation is to investigate Republicans, so how can it possibly be bi-partisan?  It couldn't possibly be more partisan.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> The D's can have their own commission now for as long as it pleases them to keep it up, keep it up
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats need to be able to hide under "bipartisanship"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> Bipartisan is what prevents only one side being able to influence the investigations.
> 
> It seems to me this is the GOP wanting to hide under the label of partisanship, so they won't have to deal with what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hiding" under the label of being bipartisan isn't trying to suggest bipartisanship will take place nor does it have the intent of being bipartisan from a Democrat perspective, thus the meaning of "hiding" under the label is appropriate in the context it was written in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are contending that a commission represent equally by both parties won't be bipartisan? Care to explain how you come to this conclusion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's have an "bipartisan" investigation on how politicians enabled the BLM riots.
> 
> You don't have a problem with that, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As abhorrent as those riots were, they weren't an attack on our country. Unlike Insurrection Day which was an attack at the heart of our government to prevent the winner of the 2020 election being certified so that the loser of that election could be undemocratically installed.
> 
> You demonstrate how the right suffers from an abnormal brain disfunction known as conservatism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither were the Jan 6 riots.  Who are you trying to kid?  You only fool the gullible with this horseshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ a fucking moron who doesn't know what the U.S. government is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I now you don't overthrow it with a taser and some cable ties, dip stick.
> 
> The hysteria over this event is purely fictional
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do with a big enough mob to subdue the police and lawmakers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't subdue people who can use machine guns, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hundreds of thousands descended upon the Capitol.  Thousand squeezed inside the perimeter of the building and some 800 stormed inside. And that was before other departments showed up as backup with machine guns.
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for admitting it was unarmed Americans against machine guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Why lie, fucking moron? Where did I say the insurgents were unarmed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What were they armed with, cable ties?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking moron....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capitol Breach Cases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.justice.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You web page uses the term "dangerous weapon" over and over.  Nowhere is that defined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you work so hard to show the forum just how big of a fucking moron you are, fucking moron?
> 
> Fucking moron... a) there's some 40 insurrectionists on that page charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon. That means they were armed, despite your delusional claims they weren't;  and b) every one of those has their indictment linked which describes what they used as weapons.
> 
> Seriously fucking moron, what the fuck is wrong with you? When did you decide to side with enemies of America?
Click to expand...

What "dangerous weapon" was that, cable ties?  A hollow aluminum flag poll?

Their indictment does not describe this so called "dangerous weapon."  It simply says "dangerous weapon."  It takes a special kind of stupid to believe these people intended to overthrow the government.


----------



## MeBelle

surada said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats and progressive liberals are forever showing their hypocrisy--- --- they have reviled the attack on the Capitol 1/6 while proudly supporting and defending the Capitol police as HEROS even after murdering a defenseless woman yet last year when Trump had to clear 1,000 rowdy idiots from Washington who were blocking his ability to even be able to step outside to take a press photo, the same people acted like Trump was Castro for doing so, and tried to sue him!
> 
> Well, idiots, another one of your anti-Trump "gonna-get-him-this-times" has FAILED YET AGAIN.
> 
> Failure, a way of life for the sycophant Left.
> 
> *The DOJ has recommended to the judge that all charges in the case be dropped.*  And remember, when a judge declines or dismisses a case, that ALWAYS means that there was never no case there!
> 
> Your words.
> 
> Trump walks free.  Tee hee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOJ urges judge to dismiss lawsuits against Trump and Barr over clearing protesters in Lafayette Square
> 
> 
> The Justice Department asked a federal judge to toss lawsuits against former President Donald Trump and Attorney General William Barr related to the clearing of protesters last summer from Lafayette Square near the White House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.washingtonexaminer.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *She was killed in the commission of a crime. *The mob that was breaking windows and hitting police officers is responsible for her death.
Click to expand...


So was George Floyd.


----------



## asaratis

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> The D's can have their own commission now for as long as it pleases them to keep it up, keep it up
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats need to be able to hide under "bipartisanship"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> Bipartisan is what prevents only one side being able to influence the investigations.
> 
> It seems to me this is the GOP wanting to hide under the label of partisanship, so they won't have to deal with what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hiding" under the label of being bipartisan isn't trying to suggest bipartisanship will take place nor does it have the intent of being bipartisan from a Democrat perspective, thus the meaning of "hiding" under the label is appropriate in the context it was written in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are contending that a commission represent equally by both parties won't be bipartisan? Care to explain how you come to this conclusion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's have an "bipartisan" investigation on how politicians enabled the BLM riots.
> 
> You don't have a problem with that, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As abhorrent as those riots were, they weren't an attack on our country. Unlike Insurrection Day which was an attack at the heart of our government to prevent the winner of the 2020 election being certified so that the loser of that election could be undemocratically installed.
> 
> You demonstrate how the right suffers from an abnormal brain disfunction known as conservatism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither were the Jan 6 riots.  Who are you trying to kid?  You only fool the gullible with this horseshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ a fucking moron who doesn't know what the U.S. government is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I now you don't overthrow it with a taser and some cable ties, dip stick.
> 
> The hysteria over this event is purely fictional
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do with a big enough mob to subdue the police and lawmakers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't subdue people who can use machine guns, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hundreds of thousands descended upon the Capitol.  Thousand squeezed inside the perimeter of the building and some 800 stormed inside. And that was before other departments showed up as backup with machine guns.
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for admitting it was unarmed Americans against machine guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Why lie, fucking moron? Where did I say the insurgents were unarmed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What were they armed with, cable ties?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking moron....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capitol Breach Cases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.justice.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You web page uses the term "dangerous weapon" over and over.  Nowhere is that defined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you work so hard to show the forum just how big of a fucking moron you are, fucking moron?
> 
> Fucking moron... a) there's some 40 insurrectionists on that page charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon. That means they were armed, despite your delusional claims they weren't;  and b) every one of those has their indictment linked which describes what they used as weapons.
> 
> Seriously fucking moron, what the fuck is wrong with you? When did you decide to side with enemies of America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What "dangerous weapon" was that, cable ties?  A hollow aluminum flag poll?
> 
> Their indictment does not describe this so called "dangerous weapon."  It simply says "dangerous weapon."  It takes a special kind of stupid to believe these people intended to overthrow the government.
Click to expand...

A wooden toothpick can be a dangerous weapon.

A sharpened #2 Mirado wooden pencil is a dangerous weapon


----------



## bripat9643

jbander said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> democrats intended to drag this commission out as long as necessary.  The stated intent was to make Trump a pariah by innuendo.
> 
> 
> 
> Scum bag is a pile of shit and he's the only facts we have to draw on. Only the stupidest and the most hateful amongst us think he has done anything of value in his life or has any value at all as far as being a human is concerned.
Click to expand...

Trump is worth 10,000 Nazi Piglosis of Chuck Schumars.  All Dims know how to do is lie and spend money and run witch hunts.  IF you want to see true hate, then look at your own filthy party.


----------



## bripat9643

jbander said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> 
> 
> By setting LIMITS (imposed by Democrats)  of what can be investigated and more importantly, what cant be investigated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Such stupidity deserve this , the hate party voted down a bipartisan investigation. These lame  fake Americans deserve anything they get, you don't get to try to bring down this government and demacracy for the sake of a piece of shit like Trump and think you can just walk away from it ,with nothing happening to you. Here's a fact, they give the death sentence for traitors in this country. and every person who was involved in the take over or supported the take over can't be defined any other way then being a traitor to this country.
Click to expand...

Don't expect Republicans to participate in your witchhunt, NAZI.


----------



## CowboyTed

toobfreak said:


> Democrats and progressive liberals are forever showing their hypocrisy--- --- they have reviled the attack on the Capitol 1/6 while proudly supporting and defending the Capitol police as HEROS even after murdering a defenseless woman yet last year when Trump had to clear 1,000 rowdy idiots from Washington who were blocking his ability to even be able to step outside to take a press photo, the same people acted like Trump was Castro for doing so, and tried to sue him!
> 
> Well, idiots, another one of your anti-Trump "gonna-get-him-this-times" has FAILED YET AGAIN.
> 
> Failure, a way of life for the sycophant Left.
> 
> *The DOJ has recommended to the judge that all charges in the case be dropped.*  And remember, when a judge declines or dismisses a case, that ALWAYS means that there was never no case there!
> 
> Your words.
> 
> Trump walks free.  Tee hee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOJ urges judge to dismiss lawsuits against Trump and Barr over clearing protesters in Lafayette Square
> 
> 
> The Justice Department asked a federal judge to toss lawsuits against former President Donald Trump and Attorney General William Barr related to the clearing of protesters last summer from Lafayette Square near the White House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.washingtonexaminer.com



They are just clearing the way for another investigation by the House. 

Initially they went down scatter gun approach but now they have a clearer path...

You think this is good news?


----------



## wamose

eddiew37 said:


> NEW RULE
> Republicans really believed ANTIFA or BLM were involved they would have had an investigation started January 7th. They're too invested in Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans don’t care about the country they only care about themselves


You sound very angry. I picture you drooling and stomping your feet as you post this. Am I close?


----------



## Dragonlady

toobfreak said:


> Democrats and progressive liberals are forever showing their hypocrisy--- --- they have reviled the attack on the Capitol 1/6 while proudly supporting and defending the Capitol police as HEROS even after murdering a defenseless woman yet last year when Trump had to clear 1,000 rowdy idiots from Washington who were blocking his ability to even be able to step outside to take a press photo, the same people acted like Trump was Castro for doing so, and tried to sue him!
> 
> Well, idiots, another one of your anti-Trump "gonna-get-him-this-times" has FAILED YET AGAIN.
> 
> Failure, a way of life for the sycophant Left.
> 
> *The DOJ has recommended to the judge that all charges in the case be dropped.*  And remember, when a judge declines or dismisses a case, that ALWAYS means that there was never no case there!
> 
> Your words.
> 
> Trump walks free.  Tee hee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOJ urges judge to dismiss lawsuits against Trump and Barr over clearing protesters in Lafayette Square
> 
> 
> The Justice Department asked a federal judge to toss lawsuits against former President Donald Trump and Attorney General William Barr related to the clearing of protesters last summer from Lafayette Square near the White House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.washingtonexaminer.com




You're truly dumber than a sack of hammers.  The Judge didn't drop the case, the DOJ dropped the case.

Joe Biden said he wouldn't pursue Trump legally and this is Biden dropping the case.  "*The DOJ has recommended to the judge that all charges in the case be dropped".*

You posted that yourself.  Biden let Trump off.  Tee hee to you too, dummy!!!


----------



## JoeMoma

DrLove said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, maybe they can launch another Benghazi investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know right? Ten just wasn’t enough
> Well, time for Nancy to get busy. This will backfire on The Insurrectionist Party - Bigly.
> NP will name a select committee that will start calling in witnesses. Start with Kevin and Mitch!
> Hopefully 3 Rs and three Ds. No one currently serving.
> It will be covered nonstop by everyone but the usual media suspects.
Click to expand...

And they can even impeach Trump a third time.


----------



## DBA

Dragonlady said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats and progressive liberals are forever showing their hypocrisy--- --- they have reviled the attack on the Capitol 1/6 while proudly supporting and defending the Capitol police as HEROS even after murdering a defenseless woman yet last year when Trump had to clear 1,000 rowdy idiots from Washington who were blocking his ability to even be able to step outside to take a press photo, the same people acted like Trump was Castro for doing so, and tried to sue him!
> 
> Well, idiots, another one of your anti-Trump "gonna-get-him-this-times" has FAILED YET AGAIN.
> 
> Failure, a way of life for the sycophant Left.
> 
> *The DOJ has recommended to the judge that all charges in the case be dropped.*  And remember, when a judge declines or dismisses a case, that ALWAYS means that there was never no case there!
> 
> Your words.
> 
> Trump walks free.  Tee hee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOJ urges judge to dismiss lawsuits against Trump and Barr over clearing protesters in Lafayette Square
> 
> 
> The Justice Department asked a federal judge to toss lawsuits against former President Donald Trump and Attorney General William Barr related to the clearing of protesters last summer from Lafayette Square near the White House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.washingtonexaminer.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're truly dumber than a sack of hammers.  The Judge didn't drop the case, the DOJ dropped the case.
> 
> Joe Biden said he wouldn't pursue Trump legally and this is Biden dropping the case.  "*The DOJ has recommended to the judge that all charges in the case be dropped".*
> 
> You posted that yourself.  Biden let Trump off.  Tee hee to you too, dummy!!!
Click to expand...


There was no case in the first place.  Democrats must be the most gullible in human history.


----------



## kyzr

Crepitus said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats and progressive liberals are forever showing their hypocrisy--- --- they have reviled the attack on the Capitol 1/6 while proudly supporting and defending the Capitol police as HEROS even after murdering a defenseless woman yet last year when Trump had to clear 1,000 rowdy idiots from Washington who were blocking his ability to even be able to step outside to take a press photo, the same people acted like Trump was Castro for doing so, and tried to sue him!
> 
> Well, idiots, another one of your anti-Trump "gonna-get-him-this-times" has FAILED YET AGAIN.
> 
> Failure, a way of life for the sycophant Left.
> 
> *The DOJ has recommended to the judge that all charges in the case be dropped.*  And remember, when a judge declines or dismisses a case, that ALWAYS means that there was never no case there!
> 
> Your words.
> 
> Trump walks free.  Tee hee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOJ urges judge to dismiss lawsuits against Trump and Barr over clearing protesters in Lafayette Square
> 
> 
> The Justice Department asked a federal judge to toss lawsuits against former President Donald Trump and Attorney General William Barr related to the clearing of protesters last summer from Lafayette Square near the White House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.washingtonexaminer.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real story here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOJ Asks Judge to Dismiss Lawsuits Against Trump for Violent Clearing of Lafayette Square
> 
> 
> The Justice Department argues the lawsuits should be tossed because Trump is out of office and the events of last year are unlikely to be repeated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slate.com
Click to expand...

GOP states are passing laws that rioters get arrested, period.
The DOJ must be getting onboard of protecting federal (taxpayer) property from rioters.  Good on em.


----------



## beagle9

asaratis said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sullivan was lookin' for trouble and good footage it would bring, and has been arrested for it, but the Capitol event and riot was planned and executed, by others.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, he was urging people to break in.  He incited rioting more than any speech Trump ever gave.
> 
> Sullivan is a shill for Antifa and BLM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Antifa nor Blm claim him.....
> 
> And Sullivan does not claim them either...  seems he just goes where trouble is, to make more trouble....??
> 
> I haven't seen video of him urging  others to break in to the Capitol Building....??  Is there video, a link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Care4all
> Where have you been, Princess?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI arrests Antifa/BLM activist for participation in Capitol riot, seen on video inciting people to “get this s—t burned.”
> 
> 
> Black Lives Matter and aNti-fAsCiSt activist John Sullivan – who leads and organization called Insurgence USA – was arrested and charged by the FBI for his participation in the D.C. riots on January 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> notthebee.com
Click to expand...

And all these leftist running around here claiming that the leftist activist had no part in the protest that turned violent. Well I'll be darn.


----------



## lennypartiv

dudmuck said:


> If you have to gas some people and kick the shit out of some others to get a good photo op with an upside down bible it's well worth the cost if you're Donald Trump.


Let's all shed a tear for liberals who had to move a few blocks from where they were.


----------



## Dragonlady

DBA said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats and progressive liberals are forever showing their hypocrisy--- --- they have reviled the attack on the Capitol 1/6 while proudly supporting and defending the Capitol police as HEROS even after murdering a defenseless woman yet last year when Trump had to clear 1,000 rowdy idiots from Washington who were blocking his ability to even be able to step outside to take a press photo, the same people acted like Trump was Castro for doing so, and tried to sue him!
> 
> Well, idiots, another one of your anti-Trump "gonna-get-him-this-times" has FAILED YET AGAIN.
> 
> Failure, a way of life for the sycophant Left.
> 
> *The DOJ has recommended to the judge that all charges in the case be dropped.*  And remember, when a judge declines or dismisses a case, that ALWAYS means that there was never no case there!
> 
> Your words.
> 
> Trump walks free.  Tee hee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOJ urges judge to dismiss lawsuits against Trump and Barr over clearing protesters in Lafayette Square
> 
> 
> The Justice Department asked a federal judge to toss lawsuits against former President Donald Trump and Attorney General William Barr related to the clearing of protesters last summer from Lafayette Square near the White House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.washingtonexaminer.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're truly dumber than a sack of hammers.  The Judge didn't drop the case, the DOJ dropped the case.
> 
> Joe Biden said he wouldn't pursue Trump legally and this is Biden dropping the case.  "*The DOJ has recommended to the judge that all charges in the case be dropped".*
> 
> You posted that yourself.  Biden let Trump off.  Tee hee to you too, dummy!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no case in the first place.  Democrats must be the most gullible in human history.
Click to expand...


Democrats aren't the gullible ones here, Sunshine.  If you had actually read the Mueller Report, instead of quoting Barr's lies about what it said, you would know that!


----------



## Dragonlady

lennypartiv said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have to gas some people and kick the shit out of some others to get a good photo op with an upside down bible it's well worth the cost if you're Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's all shed a tear for liberals who had to move a few blocks from where they were.
Click to expand...


Just remember that the image Trump created will be forever associated with the violent attacks by the American military, on peaceful protestors exercising their First Amendment Rights.  And it galvanized public opposition to the Trump Presidency.

You wonder why so many people voted for Joe Biden, well the image of Trump standing in front that church, having just tear-gassed the Minister who was standing in front of it giving out water to the marchers, holding an upside down Bible, literally drove voters to the polls to get the criminal out of office.

And here you are mocking the violence that cost Trump the election!


----------



## EvMetro

lennypartiv said:


> Antifa would love to make Trump supporters look bad. It wouldn't surprise me if they sunk to that low level to do exactly that.


Like this?


----------



## ClaireH

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> ClaireH said:
> 
> 
> 
> yet the idea that crimes should be investigated by the government *instead* of law enforcement professionals is accepted by the masses that voters are at the mercy of their government overlords.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody suggested "Instead". You literally imagined that and believed it immediately.
Click to expand...

I should have worded it differently to be more clear. I like when people pay attention and give me a chance to clarify. All three separate branches of power should be equal in weight to balance the scales… one often considered the highest branch is the executive but as the US is not a dictatorship it is not above the other two in a way that it can easily cancel out the actions of the other two branches without an EO and much ado. My observation is that congress- both houses, must be held accountable always (yet they’re often not- many examples from both sides) and they also must be responsibly limited in their powers restricted by the constitution and nothing more. That is my point. If a majority of the people begin to feel like the government can tell us how to live our lives in all areas,  that will be the end of our functioning representative democracy. You can’t have it both ways. A government that slowly increases its power over time, hoping the public doesn’t really notice, is a legitimate concern.  As public opinion still matters and still basically leads the horse  (although including many deliberate attempts to spin the message) this matters.


----------



## MisterBeale

asaratis said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sullivan was lookin' for trouble and good footage it would bring, and has been arrested for it, but the Capitol event and riot was planned and executed, by others.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, he was urging people to break in.  He incited rioting more than any speech Trump ever gave.
> 
> Sullivan is a shill for Antifa and BLM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Antifa nor Blm claim him.....
> 
> And Sullivan does not claim them either...  seems he just goes where trouble is, to make more trouble....??
> 
> I haven't seen video of him urging  others to break in to the Capitol Building....??  Is there video, a link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Care4all
> Where have you been, Princess?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI arrests Antifa/BLM activist for participation in Capitol riot, seen on video inciting people to “get this s—t burned.”
> 
> 
> Black Lives Matter and aNti-fAsCiSt activist John Sullivan – who leads and organization called Insurgence USA – was arrested and charged by the FBI for his participation in the D.C. riots on January 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> notthebee.com
Click to expand...

EXTRAORDINARY: Chat Logs Reveal Alleged Plan to Turn Trump Rally into Violent Riot​*








						EXTRAORDINARY: Chat Logs Reveal Alleged Plan to Turn Trump Rally into Violent Riot
					

Screenshots from a Discord chat channel allegedly hosted by John Sullivan – a far-left, anti-Trump activist who appears to have incited violence at the U.S. Capitol while posing as a journalist – reveal he and his followers infiltrated the January 6th Save America March in Washington, D.C. The...




					thenationalpulse.com
				




*


----------



## MisterBeale

Army investigating officer who led group to Washington rally
					

CHARLOTTE, N.C. (AP) — The Army is investigating a psychological operations officer who led a group of people from North Carolina to the rally in Washington that led up to the deadly riot in the U...




					apnews.com


----------



## jbander

Tipsycatlover said:


> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> These people should be charged with sedition and being traitors
> 
> 
> 
> What, do you imagine, is keeping DoJ from bringing those charges?  Any clue at all, Cletus?  Here's a hint... THEY KNOW THEY CAN'T PROVE IT.  They'd look like idiots when they went to court.  You people have gone waaay off the deep end and your party is on its way down beginning next year.  The next move by the scum in DC will almost certainly be a move to kill the filibuster.  IF they do that, this country is going to come apart at the seams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump will fall in our court system and your party will fall in the commission that's right around the corner. You lose ,loser lose and traitor will get theirs , you are this countries biggest threat and enemy and should be treated as such. AS i always will from now on. Why? because every patriot in this country know you are a traitor and this countries enemy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good.  It's time BOTH sides recognize that the other is a blood enemy.  I have regarded communist democrats as enemies for a number of years now.  It is a principle that guides me daily.  How much would it take, to nudge this recognition of enemies over into an out an out street war?   I hope we find out soon.
Click to expand...

Well ace there is just one problem, you have no clue what a communist is, the only way you can make that stupidity work for you is if you define what communism is yourself. Problem is it already has a definition and that definition says yours is blind ignorant. There isn't enough Communist, Socialist or Marxist in this country to fill a thimble. Nor will there ever be, because capitalism and democracy are the only way. THIS is my favorite comment from this hate group, it boldly states that they are as stupid as a brick and have zero clue what they are talking about. Always love this one.


----------



## toobfreak

dudmuck said:


> If you have to gas some people and kick the shit out of some others to get a good photo op with an upside down bible it's well worth the cost if you're Donald Trump.



If a bunch of federal police around the White House telling you that you need to get off the street and move down the block isn't enough to get that simple request cordially fulfilled by you that you need to get gassed and the shit kicked out of you to get the message, then I'd say you were L-O-N-G overdue to get your ass kicked hard!

Very odd how you psychopaths OTOH defend the capitol police in everything they did no matter what questions are called into play then without skipping a beat go 180° and contradict yourself reviling a similar police protecting the EXECUTIVE branch of the government dealing with a far larger and rowdy crowd!


----------



## jbander

beagle9 said:


> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> the stupidity of your people responding to the attack on the capital by your hate group by trying to switch it to a statement about the left , or when bringing up your leader president scum Bag, answering it with Hillary Clinton lies or that Obama wasn’t born here. Look at every single comment in this thread , people who can think realize instantly the stupidity in such responses. This thread is about the right rejecting the 1/6 investigation and the best they got has nothing at all to do with the thread but instead attacks Democrats for everything from Benghazi, to how democrats didn’t support Trump. You know they have no response to our charges of sedition and the right being traitors to this country. Hell if they want to talk about Democrats not supporting trump or that Clinton lied or that Obama wasn’t born here then they should start their own thread/
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to sensor speech ?? If the beginnings or possible origins can't be explained, then how can the court get to the bottom of a case in order to render a verdict ??? In a courtroom one must lay out the case, and then one must present the evidence. In the case of the people verses the current administration, all evidence is worthy of review, and it should be reviewed.
Click to expand...

Nope there is a rule in every single forum that any attempt to high jack a thread with information that has nothing to do with the thread will get you dumped. So ace suck it up and deal with the charges about your hate group , the answer doesn't  lies with what someone else did in the past or in fact with what someone else did at all/


----------



## EvilCat Breath

jbander said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> These people should be charged with sedition and being traitors
> 
> 
> 
> What, do you imagine, is keeping DoJ from bringing those charges?  Any clue at all, Cletus?  Here's a hint... THEY KNOW THEY CAN'T PROVE IT.  They'd look like idiots when they went to court.  You people have gone waaay off the deep end and your party is on its way down beginning next year.  The next move by the scum in DC will almost certainly be a move to kill the filibuster.  IF they do that, this country is going to come apart at the seams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump will fall in our court system and your party will fall in the commission that's right around the corner. You lose ,loser lose and traitor will get theirs , you are this countries biggest threat and enemy and should be treated as such. AS i always will from now on. Why? because every patriot in this country know you are a traitor and this countries enemy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good.  It's time BOTH sides recognize that the other is a blood enemy.  I have regarded communist democrats as enemies for a number of years now.  It is a principle that guides me daily.  How much would it take, to nudge this recognition of enemies over into an out an out street war?   I hope we find out soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well ace there is just one problem, you have no clue what a communist is, the only way you can make that stupidity work for you is if you define what communism is yourself. Problem is it already has a definition and that definition says yours is blind ignorant. There isn't enough Communist, Socialist or Marxist in this country to fill a thimble. Nor will there ever be, because capitalism and democracy are the only way. THIS is my favorite comment from this hate group, it boldly states that they are as stupid as a brick and have zero clue what they are talking about. Always love this one.
Click to expand...

Your personal ignorance notwithstanding more people everyday are speaking out against the spread of communism in this country.  Your denial raises the suspect that you are a communist also.


----------



## jbander

beagle9 said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sullivan was lookin' for trouble and good footage it would bring, and has been arrested for it, but the Capitol event and riot was planned and executed, by others.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, he was urging people to break in.  He incited rioting more than any speech Trump ever gave.
> 
> Sullivan is a shill for Antifa and BLM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Antifa nor Blm claim him.....
> 
> And Sullivan does not claim them either...  seems he just goes where trouble is, to make more trouble....??
> 
> I haven't seen video of him urging  others to break in to the Capitol Building....??  Is there video, a link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Care4all
> Where have you been, Princess?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI arrests Antifa/BLM activist for participation in Capitol riot, seen on video inciting people to “get this s—t burned.”
> 
> 
> Black Lives Matter and aNti-fAsCiSt activist John Sullivan – who leads and organization called Insurgence USA – was arrested and charged by the FBI for his participation in the D.C. riots on January 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> notthebee.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And all these leftist running around here claiming that the leftist activist had no part in the protest that turned violent. Well I'll be darn.
Click to expand...

If you mean the fact that one person in the thousands was a left winger. I got a little fact for you , that doesn't make it a left wing attack on our country and democracy.And in fact you can't find one democrat or one patriot that supports your hate group attempt to bring down this country.


----------



## toobfreak

Dragonlady said:


> You're truly dumber than a sack of hammers.  The Judge didn't drop the case, the DOJ dropped the case.



Still fighting mental health, eh?  Guess my words in bold print were just too far over your head to read.  I didn't say one word about the judge dropping the case, idiot.  I said:

*The DOJ has recommended to the judge that all charges in the case be dropped.*

Try to get that through your thick skull.


----------



## jbander

Tipsycatlover said:


> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> These people should be charged with sedition and being traitors
> 
> 
> 
> What, do you imagine, is keeping DoJ from bringing those charges?  Any clue at all, Cletus?  Here's a hint... THEY KNOW THEY CAN'T PROVE IT.  They'd look like idiots when they went to court.  You people have gone waaay off the deep end and your party is on its way down beginning next year.  The next move by the scum in DC will almost certainly be a move to kill the filibuster.  IF they do that, this country is going to come apart at the seams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump will fall in our court system and your party will fall in the commission that's right around the corner. You lose ,loser lose and traitor will get theirs , you are this countries biggest threat and enemy and should be treated as such. AS i always will from now on. Why? because every patriot in this country know you are a traitor and this countries enemy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good.  It's time BOTH sides recognize that the other is a blood enemy.  I have regarded communist democrats as enemies for a number of years now.  It is a principle that guides me daily.  How much would it take, to nudge this recognition of enemies over into an out an out street war?   I hope we find out soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well ace there is just one problem, you have no clue what a communist is, the only way you can make that stupidity work for you is if you define what communism is yourself. Problem is it already has a definition and that definition says yours is blind ignorant. There isn't enough Communist, Socialist or Marxist in this country to fill a thimble. Nor will there ever be, because capitalism and democracy are the only way. THIS is my favorite comment from this hate group, it boldly states that they are as stupid as a brick and have zero clue what they are talking about. Always love this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your personal ignorance notwithstanding more people everyday are speaking out against the spread of communism in this country.  Your denial raises the suspect that you are a communist also.
Click to expand...

More red neck haters are are saying that , you are right. The prime definition of communism socialism and communism. is that the fact that it is implemented one way and that is that the means of production is owned and controlled by the state and that the sale of that production is designated to the state also. Without this there is no communism socialism or Marxism . YOU ARE SO FULL OF SHIT THAT YOUR EYES ARE BROWN.


----------



## Care4all

asaratis said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sullivan was lookin' for trouble and good footage it would bring, and has been arrested for it, but the Capitol event and riot was planned and executed, by others.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, he was urging people to break in.  He incited rioting more than any speech Trump ever gave.
> 
> Sullivan is a shill for Antifa and BLM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Antifa nor Blm claim him.....
> 
> And Sullivan does not claim them either...  seems he just goes where trouble is, to make more trouble....??
> 
> I haven't seen video of him urging  others to break in to the Capitol Building....??  Is there video, a link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Care4all
> Where have you been, Princess?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI arrests Antifa/BLM activist for participation in Capitol riot, seen on video inciting people to “get this s—t burned.”
> 
> 
> Black Lives Matter and aNti-fAsCiSt activist John Sullivan – who leads and organization called Insurgence USA – was arrested and charged by the FBI for his participation in the D.C. riots on January 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> notthebee.com
Click to expand...

Please don't tell me that you consider that link, a news site?

Yes, he was arrested, I said so.

I still had not SEEN video of this...


----------



## EvilCat Breath

jbander said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> These people should be charged with sedition and being traitors
> 
> 
> 
> What, do you imagine, is keeping DoJ from bringing those charges?  Any clue at all, Cletus?  Here's a hint... THEY KNOW THEY CAN'T PROVE IT.  They'd look like idiots when they went to court.  You people have gone waaay off the deep end and your party is on its way down beginning next year.  The next move by the scum in DC will almost certainly be a move to kill the filibuster.  IF they do that, this country is going to come apart at the seams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump will fall in our court system and your party will fall in the commission that's right around the corner. You lose ,loser lose and traitor will get theirs , you are this countries biggest threat and enemy and should be treated as such. AS i always will from now on. Why? because every patriot in this country know you are a traitor and this countries enemy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good.  It's time BOTH sides recognize that the other is a blood enemy.  I have regarded communist democrats as enemies for a number of years now.  It is a principle that guides me daily.  How much would it take, to nudge this recognition of enemies over into an out an out street war?   I hope we find out soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well ace there is just one problem, you have no clue what a communist is, the only way you can make that stupidity work for you is if you define what communism is yourself. Problem is it already has a definition and that definition says yours is blind ignorant. There isn't enough Communist, Socialist or Marxist in this country to fill a thimble. Nor will there ever be, because capitalism and democracy are the only way. THIS is my favorite comment from this hate group, it boldly states that they are as stupid as a brick and have zero clue what they are talking about. Always love this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your personal ignorance notwithstanding more people everyday are speaking out against the spread of communism in this country.  Your denial raises the suspect that you are a communist also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More red neck haters are are saying that , you are right. The prime definition of communism socialism and communism. is that the fact that it is implemented one way and that is that the means of production is owned and controlled by the state and that the sale of that production is designated to the state also. Without this there is no communism socialism or Marxism . YOU ARE SO FULL OF SHIT THAT YOUR EYES ARE BROWN.
Click to expand...

Dismissed for lack of intelligence.


----------



## Magnus

toobfreak said:


> Democrats and progressive liberals are forever showing their hypocrisy--- --- they have reviled the attack on the Capitol 1/6 while proudly supporting and defending the Capitol police as HEROS even after murdering a defenseless woman yet last year when Trump had to clear 1,000 rowdy idiots from Washington who were blocking his ability to even be able to step outside to take a press photo, the same people acted like Trump was Castro for doing so, and tried to sue him!
> 
> Well, idiots, another one of your anti-Trump "gonna-get-him-this-times" has FAILED YET AGAIN.
> 
> Failure, a way of life for the sycophant Left.
> 
> *The DOJ has recommended to the judge that all charges in the case be dropped.*  And remember, when a judge declines or dismisses a case, that ALWAYS means that there was never no case there!
> 
> Your words.
> 
> Trump walks free.  Tee hee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOJ urges judge to dismiss lawsuits against Trump and Barr over clearing protesters in Lafayette Square
> 
> 
> The Justice Department asked a federal judge to toss lawsuits against former President Donald Trump and Attorney General William Barr related to the clearing of protesters last summer from Lafayette Square near the White House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.washingtonexaminer.com


*This, a quote from your link from a right-wing rag:*
_*Trump administration officials ordered U.S. military officials and police to clear out a group of demonstrators on June 1, 2020, shortly before Washington D.C. Mayor Muriel Bowser issued a curfew. Soon after the group of more than 1,000 mostly peaceful protesters was broken up*, Trump and other officials posed for photos outside of St. John's Episcopal Church, where the former president held up a Bible._

The DOJ refused to press charges and for this you are proud? No wonder people call you trumptards.


----------



## Turtlesoup

jbander said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> 
> 
> By setting LIMITS (imposed by Democrats)  of what can be investigated and more importantly, what cant be investigated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Such stupidity deserve this , the hate party voted down a bipartisan investigation. These lame  fake Americans deserve anything they get, you don't get to try to bring down this government and demacracy for the sake of a piece of shit like Trump and think you can just walk away from it ,with nothing happening to you. Here's a fact, they give the death sentence for traitors in this country. and every person who was involved in the take over or supported the take over can't be defined any other way then being a traitor to this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Protesting our corrupt congress is treason in your mind?  Boy, you need help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit murder and attempt murder , sedition, being a traitor to this country and attacking the police with weapons , injuring 140 of them are crimes. TRying to force in apiece of shit like Trump in as a dictaor, by destroying our demacracy and country is the worst crime in this country, there is no crime worse then that .The people who did this and supported it are scum. Brainless hate driven micro minds. Stupid to the core.
Click to expand...

Why do you believe the 140 injured cop number?  WHY?   The media lied flat out about officer sicknick and much more about that day but you keep quoting 140.  This is just stupid on your part-----------the media lied and the government lied about that day---there is no way to confirm the 140.

This said--the only murder was done by the black pelosi capital cop who was out to kill trump supporters per his own text.    No one else attempted murder or did murder.  Our democracy is dead--------the dems have with the chinese and billioniares like zuckerberg have engaged in all out fraud following years of allowing those unqualified to be here to come in and stay allowing them to vote.   We were never supposed to be a democracy as our founders realized that 1/2 the population has less than an average iq and that morons should never be allowed a stay in government.   they wanted a republic and strict voting laws that prevented frauds and the town drunks from voting.   Democracies are mob rule at best.


----------



## jbander

Turtlesoup said:


> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> 
> 
> By setting LIMITS (imposed by Democrats)  of what can be investigated and more importantly, what cant be investigated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Such stupidity deserve this , the hate party voted down a bipartisan investigation. These lame  fake Americans deserve anything they get, you don't get to try to bring down this government and demacracy for the sake of a piece of shit like Trump and think you can just walk away from it ,with nothing happening to you. Here's a fact, they give the death sentence for traitors in this country. and every person who was involved in the take over or supported the take over can't be defined any other way then being a traitor to this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Protesting our corrupt congress is treason in your mind?  Boy, you need help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit murder and attempt murder , sedition, being a traitor to this country and attacking the police with weapons , injuring 140 of them are crimes. TRying to force in apiece of shit like Trump in as a dictaor, by destroying our demacracy and country is the worst crime in this country, there is no crime worse then that .The people who did this and supported it are scum. Brainless hate driven micro minds. Stupid to the core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you believe the 140 injured cop number?  WHY?   The media lied flat out about officer sicknick and much more about that day but you keep quoting 140.  This is just stupid on your part-----------the media lied and the government lied about that day---there is no way to confirm the 140.
> 
> This said--the only murder was done by the black pelosi capital cop who was out to kill trump supporters per his own text.    No one else attempted murder or did murder.  Our democracy is dead--------the dems have with the chinese and billioniares like zuckerberg have engaged in all out fraud following years of allowing those unqualified to be here to come in and stay allowing them to vote.   We were never supposed to be a democracy as our founders realized that 1/2 the population has less than an average iq and that morons should never be allowed a stay in government.   they wanted a republic and strict voting laws that prevented frauds and the town drunks from voting.   Democracies are mob rule at best.
Click to expand...

Good God , Hitlers people responded like this in the 30's and 40's . What a tool, not only disagree with everything that says the opposite of what you say but having to make them a big plot against you haters is cookoo!


----------



## jbander

Tipsycatlover said:


> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> These people should be charged with sedition and being traitors
> 
> 
> 
> What, do you imagine, is keeping DoJ from bringing those charges?  Any clue at all, Cletus?  Here's a hint... THEY KNOW THEY CAN'T PROVE IT.  They'd look like idiots when they went to court.  You people have gone waaay off the deep end and your party is on its way down beginning next year.  The next move by the scum in DC will almost certainly be a move to kill the filibuster.  IF they do that, this country is going to come apart at the seams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump will fall in our court system and your party will fall in the commission that's right around the corner. You lose ,loser lose and traitor will get theirs , you are this countries biggest threat and enemy and should be treated as such. AS i always will from now on. Why? because every patriot in this country know you are a traitor and this countries enemy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good.  It's time BOTH sides recognize that the other is a blood enemy.  I have regarded communist democrats as enemies for a number of years now.  It is a principle that guides me daily.  How much would it take, to nudge this recognition of enemies over into an out an out street war?   I hope we find out soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well ace there is just one problem, you have no clue what a communist is, the only way you can make that stupidity work for you is if you define what communism is yourself. Problem is it already has a definition and that definition says yours is blind ignorant. There isn't enough Communist, Socialist or Marxist in this country to fill a thimble. Nor will there ever be, because capitalism and democracy are the only way. THIS is my favorite comment from this hate group, it boldly states that they are as stupid as a brick and have zero clue what they are talking about. Always love this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your personal ignorance notwithstanding more people everyday are speaking out against the spread of communism in this country.  Your denial raises the suspect that you are a communist also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More red neck haters are are saying that , you are right. The prime definition of communism socialism and communism. is that the fact that it is implemented one way and that is that the means of production is owned and controlled by the state and that the sale of that production is designated to the state also. Without this there is no communism socialism or Marxism . YOU ARE SO FULL OF SHIT THAT YOUR EYES ARE BROWN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dismissed for lack of intelligence.
Click to expand...

This is beautiful this is my comment that he is talking about, responding to his Bozo attack calling democrats commies. Love this , it is worth reading to define who this little man is. "More red neck haters are are saying that , you are right. The prime definition of communism socialism and communism. is that the fact that it is implemented one way and that is that the means of production is owned and controlled by the state and that the sale of that production is designated to the state also. Without this there is no communism socialism or Marxism . YOU ARE SO FULL OF SHIT THAT YOUR EYES ARE BROWN."


----------



## Dragonlady

EvMetro said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> Antifa would love to make Trump supporters look bad. It wouldn't surprise me if they sunk to that low level to do exactly that.
> 
> 
> 
> Like this?View attachment 495481
Click to expand...


You just posted a picture of a black man.  So what.  Black people aren't Anti-Fa.  Anti-Fa is a bunch of white people.

But nice try, you piece of racist shit.  This is why no one takes you fools seriously.


----------



## dudmuck

lennypartiv said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have to gas some people and kick the shit out of some others to get a good photo op with an upside down bible it's well worth the cost if you're Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's all shed a tear for liberals who had to move a few blocks from where they were.
Click to expand...

in other words...


----------



## EvMetro

Dragonlady said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> Antifa would love to make Trump supporters look bad. It wouldn't surprise me if they sunk to that low level to do exactly that.
> 
> 
> 
> Like this?View attachment 495481
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just posted a picture of a black man.  So what.  Black people aren't Anti-Fa.  Anti-Fa is a bunch of white people.
> 
> But nice try, you piece of racist shit.  This is why no one takes you fools seriously.
Click to expand...

John Sullivan is most certainly antifa.  Put his name into your search engine so you don't look so ignorant.


----------



## Dragonlady

Turtlesoup said:


> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> 
> 
> By setting LIMITS (imposed by Democrats)  of what can be investigated and more importantly, what cant be investigated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Such stupidity deserve this , the hate party voted down a bipartisan investigation. These lame  fake Americans deserve anything they get, you don't get to try to bring down this government and demacracy for the sake of a piece of shit like Trump and think you can just walk away from it ,with nothing happening to you. Here's a fact, they give the death sentence for traitors in this country. and every person who was involved in the take over or supported the take over can't be defined any other way then being a traitor to this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Protesting our corrupt congress is treason in your mind?  Boy, you need help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit murder and attempt murder , sedition, being a traitor to this country and attacking the police with weapons , injuring 140 of them are crimes. TRying to force in apiece of shit like Trump in as a dictaor, by destroying our demacracy and country is the worst crime in this country, there is no crime worse then that .The people who did this and supported it are scum. Brainless hate driven micro minds. Stupid to the core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you believe the 140 injured cop number?  WHY?   The media lied flat out about officer sicknick and much more about that day but you keep quoting 140.  This is just stupid on your part-----------the media lied and the government lied about that day---there is no way to confirm the 140.
> 
> This said--the only murder was done by the black pelosi capital cop who was out to kill trump supporters per his own text.    No one else attempted murder or did murder.  Our democracy is dead--------the dems have with the chinese and billioniares like zuckerberg have engaged in all out fraud following years of allowing those unqualified to be here to come in and stay allowing them to vote.   We were never supposed to be a democracy as our founders realized that 1/2 the population has less than an average iq and that morons should never be allowed a stay in government.   they wanted a republic and strict voting laws that prevented frauds and the town drunks from voting.   Democracies are mob rule at best.
Click to expand...


Why do deny anything published in the media and cling to the lies the Trump cult tells you.

*DEMOCRATS HAVE NO NEED TO CHEAT ON ELECTIONS YOU STUPID FOOL.  THEY'VE WON NEARLY EVERY POPULAR VOTE IN EVERY SINGLE ELECTION SINCE 1992!!  IT'S ALWAYS BEEN THE REPUBLICANS WHO HAVE TO GERRYMANDER, SUPPRESS THE VOTE, AND OUTRIGHT CHEAT TO WIN.

The rest of your post is just right wing twaddle to justify overriding the popular vote and installing a dictatorship.  That ignorant electorate line is one that authoritarian dictatorships have used since the dawn of time to justify not allowing people to vote.

Congratulations to your ability to rationalize away the Constitution, and the democratic republic the Founders created.*


----------



## Dragonlady

EvMetro said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> Antifa would love to make Trump supporters look bad. It wouldn't surprise me if they sunk to that low level to do exactly that.
> 
> 
> 
> Like this?View attachment 495481
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just posted a picture of a black man.  So what.  Black people aren't Anti-Fa.  Anti-Fa is a bunch of white people.
> 
> But nice try, you piece of racist shit.  This is why no one takes you fools seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> John Sullivan is most certainly antifa.  Put his name into your search engine so you don't look so ignorant.
Click to expand...


You posted his picture.  No name, no link, no context.  It's not up to me to add context to your racist shit, or to look up your senseless posts.  It's up to you and all you've done is post hate against people who aren't white.


What will pop up is a whole litany of right wing hate sites promoting lies about Anti-Fa.


----------



## beagle9

Dragonlady said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have to gas some people and kick the shit out of some others to get a good photo op with an upside down bible it's well worth the cost if you're Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's all shed a tear for liberals who had to move a few blocks from where they were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just remember that the image Trump created will be forever associated with the violent attacks by the American military, on peaceful protestors exercising their First Amendment Rights.  And it galvanized public opposition to the Trump Presidency.
> 
> You wonder why so many people voted for Joe Biden, well the image of Trump standing in front that church, having just tear-gassed the Minister who was standing in front of it giving out water to the marchers, holding an upside down Bible, literally drove voters to the polls to get the criminal out of office.
> 
> And here you are mocking the violence that cost Trump the election!
Click to expand...

Leftist/liberals have done enough in their own names to receive their just rewards of not gaining a whole lotta respect in life. How is there supposed to be a respect for leftist/liberals or anyone for that matter, after all that they have done, and after the action's that they have taken and/or shown in life, without any regards or repentance of their actions that have been taken by them ??? People have their crosses to bare, but for those who refuse proper instruction in life, and refuse to turn from their wicked ways, then respect will be hard to find.


----------



## beagle9

Dragonlady said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> 
> 
> By setting LIMITS (imposed by Democrats)  of what can be investigated and more importantly, what cant be investigated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Such stupidity deserve this , the hate party voted down a bipartisan investigation. These lame  fake Americans deserve anything they get, you don't get to try to bring down this government and demacracy for the sake of a piece of shit like Trump and think you can just walk away from it ,with nothing happening to you. Here's a fact, they give the death sentence for traitors in this country. and every person who was involved in the take over or supported the take over can't be defined any other way then being a traitor to this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Protesting our corrupt congress is treason in your mind?  Boy, you need help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit murder and attempt murder , sedition, being a traitor to this country and attacking the police with weapons , injuring 140 of them are crimes. TRying to force in apiece of shit like Trump in as a dictaor, by destroying our demacracy and country is the worst crime in this country, there is no crime worse then that .The people who did this and supported it are scum. Brainless hate driven micro minds. Stupid to the core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you believe the 140 injured cop number?  WHY?   The media lied flat out about officer sicknick and much more about that day but you keep quoting 140.  This is just stupid on your part-----------the media lied and the government lied about that day---there is no way to confirm the 140.
> 
> This said--the only murder was done by the black pelosi capital cop who was out to kill trump supporters per his own text.    No one else attempted murder or did murder.  Our democracy is dead--------the dems have with the chinese and billioniares like zuckerberg have engaged in all out fraud following years of allowing those unqualified to be here to come in and stay allowing them to vote.   We were never supposed to be a democracy as our founders realized that 1/2 the population has less than an average iq and that morons should never be allowed a stay in government.   they wanted a republic and strict voting laws that prevented frauds and the town drunks from voting.   Democracies are mob rule at best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do deny anything published in the media and cling to the lies the Trump cult tells you.
> 
> *DEMOCRATS HAVE NO NEED TO CHEAT ON ELECTIONS YOU STUPID FOOL.  THEY'VE WON NEARLY EVERY POPULAR VOTE IN EVERY SINGLE ELECTION SINCE 1992!!  IT'S ALWAYS BEEN THE REPUBLICANS WHO HAVE TO GERRYMANDER, SUPPRESS THE VOTE, AND OUTRIGHT CHEAT TO WIN.
> 
> The rest of your post is just right wing twaddle to justify overriding the popular vote and installing a dictatorship.  That ignorant electorate line is one that authoritarian dictatorships have used since the dawn of time to justify not allowing people to vote.
> 
> Congratulations to your ability to rationalize away the Constitution, and the democratic republic the Founders created.*
Click to expand...

You are (simply put) Delusional... TDS will have a vaccine coming shortly. The trials have been difficult due to people wanting to remain ignorant in life.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

DrLove said:


> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


Conservatives want their terrorist attack ignored, forgotten about, swept under the rug – facts and the truth hurt Republican politicians.


----------



## lennypartiv

Are Democrats now going to want commissions set up every time there's a protest?


----------



## EvMetro

Dragonlady said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> Antifa would love to make Trump supporters look bad. It wouldn't surprise me if they sunk to that low level to do exactly that.
> 
> 
> 
> Like this?View attachment 495481
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just posted a picture of a black man.  So what.  Black people aren't Anti-Fa.  Anti-Fa is a bunch of white people.
> 
> But nice try, you piece of racist shit.  This is why no one takes you fools seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> John Sullivan is most certainly antifa.  Put his name into your search engine so you don't look so ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You posted his picture.  No name, no link, no context.  It's not up to me to add context to your racist shit, or to look up your senseless posts.  It's up to you and all you've done is post hate against people who aren't white.
> 
> 
> What will pop up is a whole litany of right wing hate sites promoting lies about Anti-Fa.
Click to expand...

You don't know who John Sullivan is because you only consume lefty media.  The lefty media does not want you knowing that a lefty lead a bunch of people into the capitol, so they suppress it.  When you go posting on a political board that his picture being posted had ANYTHING to do with race, it shows just how fucking ignorant you are.  The lefty media owns your perception of the political landscape, it is not yours.


----------



## beagle9

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives want their terrorist attack ignored, forgotten about, swept under the rug – facts and the truth hurt Republican politicians.
Click to expand...

Nah, you just want conservatives dragged down into the Pitts of hell with the likes of your wicked minion's, and you think that finally you've put them on that level or put them on a fast track to face Satan with you. Thank God for Jesus Christ, and his mercy upon us all, and thank God he's provided a way for those who no aren't perfect, but they got enough sense to know that their sins are forgiven, and they won't parish like those who refuse instruction in life, and deny that such instruction exist.


----------



## beagle9

lennypartiv said:


> Are Democrats now going to want commissions set up every time there's a protest?


As long as they have control, and as long as they can use government taxpayer money without regard, and use government force against their supposed enemies, then yes of course they will...


----------



## toobfreak

jbander said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> 
> 
> By setting LIMITS (imposed by Democrats)  of what can be investigated and more importantly, what cant be investigated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Such stupidity deserve this , the hate party voted down a bipartisan investigation. These lame  fake Americans deserve anything they get, you don't get to try to bring down this government and demacracy for the sake of a piece of shit like Trump and think you can just walk away from it ,with nothing happening to you. Here's a fact, they give the death sentence for traitors in this country. and every person who was involved in the take over or supported the take over can't be defined any other way then being a traitor to this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Protesting our corrupt congress is treason in your mind?  Boy, you need help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit murder and attempt murder , sedition, being a traitor to this country and attacking the police with weapons , injuring 140 of them are crimes. TRying to force in apiece of shit like Trump in as a dictaor, by destroying our demacracy and country is the worst crime in this country, there is no crime worse then that .The people who did this and supported it are scum. Brainless hate driven micro minds. Stupid to the core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you believe the 140 injured cop number?  WHY?   The media lied flat out about officer sicknick and much more about that day but you keep quoting 140.  This is just stupid on your part-----------the media lied and the government lied about that day---there is no way to confirm the 140.
> 
> This said--the only murder was done by the black pelosi capital cop who was out to kill trump supporters per his own text.    No one else attempted murder or did murder.  Our democracy is dead--------the dems have with the chinese and billioniares like zuckerberg have engaged in all out fraud following years of allowing those unqualified to be here to come in and stay allowing them to vote.   We were never supposed to be a democracy as our founders realized that 1/2 the population has less than an average iq and that morons should never be allowed a stay in government.   they wanted a republic and strict voting laws that prevented frauds and the town drunks from voting.   Democracies are mob rule at best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good God , Hitlers people responded like this in the 30's and 40's .
Click to expand...

Sounds like you must've been there!



jbander said:


> What a tool, not only disagree with everything that says the opposite of what you say but


So then you are in COMPLETE agreement with T.Soup!!!


----------



## toobfreak

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives want their terrorist attack ignored, forgotten about, swept under the rug –
Click to expand...


JUST THE OPPOSITE.  We are working to get the truth out about the Big Steal, how it was set up, how the Left stole an election, and the riot at the capitol that it caused by an America fighting back.


----------



## asaratis

JoeMoma said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, maybe they can launch another Benghazi investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know right? Ten just wasn’t enough
> Well, time for Nancy to get busy. This will backfire on The Insurrectionist Party - Bigly.
> NP will name a select committee that will start calling in witnesses. Start with Kevin and Mitch!
> Hopefully 3 Rs and three Ds. No one currently serving.
> It will be covered nonstop by everyone but the usual media suspects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they can even impeach Trump a third time.
Click to expand...

...and they may try again after he wins by a landslide in 2024.


----------



## JoeMoma

asaratis said:


> ...and they may try again after he wins by a landslide in 2024.


Why wait until then!


----------



## bravoactual

As much as you Cons are creaming in your jeans over that slimy McWorm blocking that committee, guess the fuck what.

Speaker Pelosi is not backing down.  She will be charging ahead with internal Congressional Probes and Investigations.  No Republicans allowed.

Republicans on Friday blocked the launch of an external investigation into the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol. But the issue is a long way from disappearing.









						Democrats plot next move after GOP sinks Jan. 6 probe
					

Republicans on Friday blocked the launch of an external investigation into the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol. But the issue is a long way from disappearing.House Democrats, behind Speaker Nancy…




					thehill.com
				




House Democrats, behind Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.), are vowing to charge ahead with internal congressional probes of their own, a process now more likely to include the creation of a select committee focused solely on the violence that day — and any role former the Traitor played in instigating it.

Democrats had dangled the select committee as a kind of last resort — an unsubtle warning that investigations would proceed even if Republicans prevented the formation of an independent panel, modeled on the bipartisan 9/11 commission, to examine the violent events of Jan. 6.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The commission those fuck wad Republicans voted down was Bi-Partisan.  But nope, you people so fucking wrapped about that Traitor's finger that it was rejected.  Well fuck you.

Pelosi has the power to appoint a Select Committee.  

No Republicans need apply.


----------



## JoeMoma

bravoactual said:


> Speaker Pelosi is not backing down. She will be charging ahead with internal Congressional Probes and Investigations. No Republicans allowed.


Nothing will make her happier than impeaching Trump again.


----------



## MisterBeale

bravoactual said:


> *Pelosi has the power to appoint a Select Committee.
> 
> No Republicans need apply.*


. .  yeah, that will help the discord in the nation and really bring some trust and faith back to the system. . .


----------



## bravoactual

Manhattan District Attorney Cy Vance could be considering a criminal charge that former President Donald Trump’s business empire was a corrupt enterprise under a New York law resembling the federal racketeering statute known as RICO, former prosecutors and defense attorneys said.









						Manhattan DA could pursue racketeering charge in Trump Org probe, experts say
					

Lawyers suggest that District Attorney Cy Vance might use New York’s “little RICO” statute to prosecute enterprise corruption.




					www.politico.com
				




New York’s enterprise corruption statute — which carries the potential for severe penalties — can be applied to money-making businesses alleged to have repeatedly engaged in criminal activity as a way to boost their bottom line.

The *Racketeer Influence and Corrupt Organizations Act* (*R.I.C.O.*) is primarily used against Organized Crime and those individuals involved in Organized Crime.  That is what got Crime Boss John Gotti to die behind bars.  Hopefully the same thing will happen with the Traitor.


----------



## MisterBeale

You want a case for RICO charges?  How about this one?











						No, the 2020 election wasn’t stolen — but yes, it was underhandedly tilted
					

If you read the headline of a blockbuster, 6,000-word-plus story in Time magazine, you might think former President Donald Trump wasn’t so wrong about the election, after all. Despite the tease, Mo…




					nypost.com
				




This is why the average working women and men of this nation don't have faith in the legal system. . . it is only for the rich and powerful in the cabal


----------



## bravoactual

New York Attorney General Open Criminal Probe Into The Traitor.









						New York attorney general opens criminal investigation into Trump Organization
					

State joins Manhattan district attorney in launching ‘active’ inquiry into former president’s company




					www.theguardian.com
				




The Traitor is facing growing legal danger after the attorney general’s office in New York said it had opened a criminal investigation into his business activities and those of other Trump family members.

The attorney general, Letitia James, had been conducting a civil inquiry into the Traitor's Organization. On Tuesday night, her office said it was joining a sweeping criminal investigation being conducted in parallel by Manhattan’s district attorney, Cyrus Vance.

The move – communicated in a recent letter from James to the Traitor's Organization – significantly raises the stakes for the former Republican president, who now faces three separate criminal investigations.


----------



## bravoactual

MisterBeale said:


> You want a case for RICO charges?  How about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the 2020 election wasn’t stolen — but yes, it was underhandedly tilted
> 
> 
> If you read the headline of a blockbuster, 6,000-word-plus story in Time magazine, you might think former President Donald Trump wasn’t so wrong about the election, after all. Despite the tease, Mo…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why the average working women and men of this nation don't have faith in the legal system. . . it is only for the rich and powerful in the cabal



You post an OPINION PIECE.  Opinion is just that opinion and opinions are subjective.

A pitiful, pathetic attempt to pass of opinion as facts.  No, no facts involved.


----------



## Dadoalex

MadChemist said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to Benghazi their asses!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come and get us.
Click to expand...

Be patient.
It's a long weekend.  You cells will wait.


----------



## asaratis

Care4all said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sullivan was lookin' for trouble and good footage it would bring, and has been arrested for it, but the Capitol event and riot was planned and executed, by others.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, he was urging people to break in.  He incited rioting more than any speech Trump ever gave.
> 
> Sullivan is a shill for Antifa and BLM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Antifa nor Blm claim him.....
> 
> And Sullivan does not claim them either...  seems he just goes where trouble is, to make more trouble....??
> 
> I haven't seen video of him urging  others to break in to the Capitol Building....??  Is there video, a link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Care4all
> Where have you been, Princess?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI arrests Antifa/BLM activist for participation in Capitol riot, seen on video inciting people to “get this s—t burned.”
> 
> 
> Black Lives Matter and aNti-fAsCiSt activist John Sullivan – who leads and organization called Insurgence USA – was arrested and charged by the FBI for his participation in the D.C. riots on January 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> notthebee.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please don't tell me that you consider that link, a news site?
> 
> Yes, he was arrested, I said so.
> 
> I still had not SEEN video of this...
Click to expand...

Again, a leftist dismisses the source rather than rebut the message.  Liberalism manifests itself in a constant state of denial.

The next thing this dyed-in-the-wool liberal shithead Princess will announce is that John Sullivan is a Trump supporter and that this photo proves it.




Hey Care4all !  The fact that you may not have SEEN video of Sullivan saying these things may be due to the fact that HE IS THE ONE MAKING THE VIDEOS and is not in the picture frames.  He's holding the camera.

Apparently, you cannot understand written English enough to know that the FBI arrested Sullivan based on EVIDENCE of his participation.  Here is a quote from the link that you FAILED to comprehend:


> Here were a few of the notes from FBI Special Agent Matthew B. Foulger in the affidavit leading to Sullivan's arrest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "After the crowd broke through the last barricade, and as SULLIVAN and the others approach the Capitol Building, SULLIVAN can be heard in the video saying at various points: 'There are so many people. Let's go. This s--t is ours! F--k yeah,' 'We accomplished this s--t. We did this together. F--k yeah! We are all a part of this history," and "Let's burn this s--t down."
> 
> 
> 
> Sullivan can then be seen on camera helping people scale a wall leading up to the Capitol.
Click to expand...


I would try further to educate you, but you're not worth the effort.  Continue with your idiocy.


----------



## bravoactual

Reality is setting in for the Traitor As Legal Fees Mount.









						Trump is frustrated about his mounting legal fees as probes into Trump Organization heat up, report says
					

Donald Trump recently complained that the legal bills he's receiving are becoming "such a pain in the ass," one source told the Daily Beast.




					www.businessinsider.com
				




The Traitor is frustrated over mounting legal bills amid two ongoing New York investigations into his business, according to a report by *Business Insider*.

Earlier this month, The New York Attorney General's office announced that it was conducting a criminal probe into the Trump Organization's finances and whether they violated state laws. Another civil case launched by the Manhattan District Attorney's Office has been ongoing.

The former president is reportedly frustrated with the investigations because of the possible legal peril they bring and the financial costs attached to them.

It turns out the main reason the Traitor could not block former White House Counsel Don McGahn from testifying behind closed doors before the *House Judiciary Committee* is that he, the Traitor would have had to foot the bill for the legal costs.  

The Traitor no longer has Butt Boy Bill Barr ordering the Justice Department to block for him.

Lawyers cost money, but then again the Traitor is NOT known for paying his legal bill, just Ghouli.


----------



## Pkultra

There's already two Senate investigations into Jan. 6, What more do you want?

"McConnell had dismissed the proposal as a "purely political exercise," given that two Senate committees are already looking into the events of Jan. 6. In remarks from the Senate floor Thursday, McConnell called into question how much more a commission would be able to unearth."


----------



## asaratis

bravoactual said:


> As much as you Cons are creaming in your jeans over that slimy McWorm blocking that committee, guess the fuck what.
> 
> Speaker Pelosi is not backing down.  She will be charging ahead with internal Congressional Probes and Investigations.  No Republicans allowed.
> 
> Republicans on Friday blocked the launch of an external investigation into the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol. But the issue is a long way from disappearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats plot next move after GOP sinks Jan. 6 probe
> 
> 
> Republicans on Friday blocked the launch of an external investigation into the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol. But the issue is a long way from disappearing.House Democrats, behind Speaker Nancy…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House Democrats, behind Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.), are vowing to charge ahead with internal congressional probes of their own, a process now more likely to include the creation of a select committee focused solely on the violence that day — and any role former the Traitor played in instigating it.
> 
> Democrats had dangled the select committee as a kind of last resort — an unsubtle warning that investigations would proceed even if Republicans prevented the formation of an independent panel, modeled on the bipartisan 9/11 commission, to examine the violent events of Jan. 6.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> The commission those fuck wad Republicans voted down was Bi-Partisan.  But nope, you people so fucking wrapped about that Traitor's finger that it was rejected.  Well fuck you.
> 
> Pelosi has the power to appoint a Select Committee.
> 
> No Republicans need apply.


We already have external investigations going on.  There's one going on regarding the 2020 election...in the form of forensic audits.

The Democrats are trying to stop them.

Here's what one supporter of an additional 1-6 Commission said of the Republicans opposing it (in your linked article):



> “When people are moving heaven and earth to block an investigation, you've got to ask, what is it they're afraid will be revealed?” Sen. Angus King (I-Maine) said Thursday in an interview with CNN.


I guess that asswipe doesn't apply that metric to Democrats opposing the audits.

The Democrat Party is ONE BIG FARCE!


----------



## beagle9

toobfreak said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives want their terrorist attack ignored, forgotten about, swept under the rug –
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JUST THE OPPOSITE.  We are working to get the truth out about the Big Steal, how it was set up, how the Left stole an election, and the riot at the capitol that it caused by an America fighting back.
Click to expand...

Hope Trump realizes that it's imperative that he helps prove the steal with every ounce of his ability to do so. Hope he doesn't think that his remaining wealth can protect him from the raging leftist after all that has taken place now.

If it took every bit of my ability to prove that the steal was real, and I were Trump, I'd spare no expense at doing so. Their is to many people working hard to prove what he claimed, and it wouldn't be wise for him to let them all down at this point. I know it's taken alot out of him, and he's getting up in age, but maybe his son's can kick in for him, and help to prove what most think happened during the election of 2020. They need to be very visible at this point going forward.


----------



## jbander

beagle9 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have to gas some people and kick the shit out of some others to get a good photo op with an upside down bible it's well worth the cost if you're Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's all shed a tear for liberals who had to move a few blocks from where they were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just remember that the image Trump created will be forever associated with the violent attacks by the American military, on peaceful protestors exercising their First Amendment Rights.  And it galvanized public opposition to the Trump Presidency.
> 
> You wonder why so many people voted for Joe Biden, well the image of Trump standing in front that church, having just tear-gassed the Minister who was standing in front of it giving out water to the marchers, holding an upside down Bible, literally drove voters to the polls to get the criminal out of office.
> 
> And here you are mocking the violence that cost Trump the election!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leftist/liberals have done enough in their own names to receive their just rewards of not gaining a whole lotta respect in life. How is there supposed to be a respect for leftist/liberals or anyone for that matter, after all that they have done, and after the action's that they have taken and/or shown in life, without any regards or repentance of their actions that have been taken by them ??? People have their crosses to bare, but for those who refuse proper instruction in life, and refuse to turn from their wicked ways, then respect will be hard to find.
Click to expand...

I vote this post as the most air headed post of the week..


----------



## jbander

MisterBeale said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Pelosi has the power to appoint a Select Committee.
> 
> No Republicans need apply.*
> 
> 
> 
> . .  yeah, that will help the discord in the nation and really bring some trust and faith back to the system. . .
Click to expand...

Fuck the traitors and their supporters who tried to bring down this country and destroy our democracy. I'm a law and order type American and support the death penalty for all traitors of this country and I also believe the death penalty should apply to sedition also. These people are by far the biggest threat this country has had since the civil war and these traitors should be dissposed of.


----------



## jbander

beagle9 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives want their terrorist attack ignored, forgotten about, swept under the rug –
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JUST THE OPPOSITE.  We are working to get the truth out about the Big Steal, how it was set up, how the Left stole an election, and the riot at the capitol that it caused by an America fighting back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope Trump realizes that it's imperative that he helps prove the steal with every ounce of his ability to do so. Hope he doesn't think that his remaining wealth can protect him from the raging leftist after all that has taken place now.
> 
> If it took every bit of my ability to prove that the steal was real, and I were Trump, I'd spare no expense at doing so. Their is to many people working hard to prove what he claimed, and it wouldn't be wise for him to let them all down at this point. I know it's taken alot out of him, and he's getting up in age, but maybe his son's can kick in for him, and help to prove what most think happened during the election of 2020. They need to be very visible at this point going forward.
Click to expand...

What is the mental level of people who think that the election was stolem when 7 million more voted for Biden then the piece of shit Trump.


----------



## Dekster

DrLove said:


> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com



Or you know, the democrats could have actually compromised and agreed to investigate all their violent protests too as part of this non-partisan commission.


----------



## dudmuck

beagle9 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have to gas some people and kick the shit out of some others to get a good photo op with an upside down bible it's well worth the cost if you're Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's all shed a tear for liberals who had to move a few blocks from where they were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just remember that the image Trump created will be forever associated with the violent attacks by the American military, on peaceful protestors exercising their First Amendment Rights.  And it galvanized public opposition to the Trump Presidency.
> 
> You wonder why so many people voted for Joe Biden, well the image of Trump standing in front that church, having just tear-gassed the Minister who was standing in front of it giving out water to the marchers, holding an upside down Bible, literally drove voters to the polls to get the criminal out of office.
> 
> And here you are mocking the violence that cost Trump the election!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leftist/liberals have done enough in their own names to receive their just rewards of not gaining a whole lotta respect in life. How is there supposed to be a respect for leftist/liberals or anyone for that matter, after all that they have done, and after the action's that they have taken and/or shown in life, without any regards or repentance of their actions that have been taken by them ??? People have their crosses to bare, but for those who refuse proper instruction in life, and refuse to turn from their wicked ways, then respect will be hard to find.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lastamender

dudmuck said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have to gas some people and kick the shit out of some others to get a good photo op with an upside down bible it's well worth the cost if you're Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's all shed a tear for liberals who had to move a few blocks from where they were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just remember that the image Trump created will be forever associated with the violent attacks by the American military, on peaceful protestors exercising their First Amendment Rights.  And it galvanized public opposition to the Trump Presidency.
> 
> You wonder why so many people voted for Joe Biden, well the image of Trump standing in front that church, having just tear-gassed the Minister who was standing in front of it giving out water to the marchers, holding an upside down Bible, literally drove voters to the polls to get the criminal out of office.
> 
> And here you are mocking the violence that cost Trump the election!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leftist/liberals have done enough in their own names to receive their just rewards of not gaining a whole lotta respect in life. How is there supposed to be a respect for leftist/liberals or anyone for that matter, after all that they have done, and after the action's that they have taken and/or shown in life, without any regards or repentance of their actions that have been taken by them ??? People have their crosses to bare, but for those who refuse proper instruction in life, and refuse to turn from their wicked ways, then respect will be hard to find.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Why do Leftists exploit children?


----------



## Colin norris

Mac1958 said:


> Well, maybe they can launch another Benghazi investigation.



In case it has escaped your memory, they interrogated Hilary for 3 days and came up with no fault of hers. 
You're not real smart at this are you. Maybe you still suffering from hate of democrats.  That's ok.  Its goes after a while.


----------



## Colin norris

Lastamender said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have to gas some people and kick the shit out of some others to get a good photo op with an upside down bible it's well worth the cost if you're Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's all shed a tear for liberals who had to move a few blocks from where they were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just remember that the image Trump created will be forever associated with the violent attacks by the American military, on peaceful protestors exercising their First Amendment Rights.  And it galvanized public opposition to the Trump Presidency.
> 
> You wonder why so many people voted for Joe Biden, well the image of Trump standing in front that church, having just tear-gassed the Minister who was standing in front of it giving out water to the marchers, holding an upside down Bible, literally drove voters to the polls to get the criminal out of office.
> 
> And here you are mocking the violence that cost Trump the election!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leftist/liberals have done enough in their own names to receive their just rewards of not gaining a whole lotta respect in life. How is there supposed to be a respect for leftist/liberals or anyone for that matter, after all that they have done, and after the action's that they have taken and/or shown in life, without any regards or repentance of their actions that have been taken by them ??? People have their crosses to bare, but for those who refuse proper instruction in life, and refuse to turn from their wicked ways, then respect will be hard to find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do Leftists exploit children?
Click to expand...

Where are they  exploiting children? 
Be specific.


----------



## Mac1958

Colin norris said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, maybe they can launch another Benghazi investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> In case it has escaped your memory, they interrogated Hilary for 3 days and came up with no fault of hers.
> You're not real smart at this are you. Maybe you still suffering from hate of democrats.  That's ok.  Its goes after a while.
Click to expand...

No one else here missed my sarcasm.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

DrLove said:


> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


God Damnit, exclaimed Democrats. Now we have to actually govern and hope no one notices we don't know what we're doing....


----------



## toobfreak

Colin norris said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do Leftists exploit children?
> 
> 
> 
> Where are they  exploiting children? Be specific.
Click to expand...


Seriously?  Have you been living in a cave?  For years and years, leftist-progressives have infiltrated and commandeered every aspect of the educational system;  there is a story in the news practically every week of either some prog brow-beating kids in grade school to be good commies, to get a sex-change operation, or they are indoctrinating/forcing them in college.


----------



## beagle9

jbander said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have to gas some people and kick the shit out of some others to get a good photo op with an upside down bible it's well worth the cost if you're Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's all shed a tear for liberals who had to move a few blocks from where they were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just remember that the image Trump created will be forever associated with the violent attacks by the American military, on peaceful protestors exercising their First Amendment Rights.  And it galvanized public opposition to the Trump Presidency.
> 
> You wonder why so many people voted for Joe Biden, well the image of Trump standing in front that church, having just tear-gassed the Minister who was standing in front of it giving out water to the marchers, holding an upside down Bible, literally drove voters to the polls to get the criminal out of office.
> 
> And here you are mocking the violence that cost Trump the election!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leftist/liberals have done enough in their own names to receive their just rewards of not gaining a whole lotta respect in life. How is there supposed to be a respect for leftist/liberals or anyone for that matter, after all that they have done, and after the action's that they have taken and/or shown in life, without any regards or repentance of their actions that have been taken by them ??? People have their crosses to bare, but for those who refuse proper instruction in life, and refuse to turn from their wicked ways, then respect will be hard to find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I vote this post as the most air headed post of the week..
Click to expand...

Well coming from an airhead like you, I bet you do.


----------



## beagle9

jbander said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Pelosi has the power to appoint a Select Committee.
> 
> No Republicans need apply.*
> 
> 
> 
> . .  yeah, that will help the discord in the nation and really bring some trust and faith back to the system. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck the traitors and their supporters who tried to bring down this country and destroy our democracy. I'm a law and order type American and support the death penalty for all traitors of this country and I also believe the death penalty should apply to sedition also. These people are by far the biggest threat this country has had since the civil war and these traitors should be dissposed of.
Click to expand...

I vote this post as the most NAZI of the week. There's way more than 6 million of us, so good luck Adolf.


----------



## beagle9

jbander said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives want their terrorist attack ignored, forgotten about, swept under the rug –
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JUST THE OPPOSITE.  We are working to get the truth out about the Big Steal, how it was set up, how the Left stole an election, and the riot at the capitol that it caused by an America fighting back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope Trump realizes that it's imperative that he helps prove the steal with every ounce of his ability to do so. Hope he doesn't think that his remaining wealth can protect him from the raging leftist after all that has taken place now.
> 
> If it took every bit of my ability to prove that the steal was real, and I were Trump, I'd spare no expense at doing so. Their is to many people working hard to prove what he claimed, and it wouldn't be wise for him to let them all down at this point. I know it's taken alot out of him, and he's getting up in age, but maybe his son's can kick in for him, and help to prove what most think happened during the election of 2020. They need to be very visible at this point going forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the mental level of people who think that the election was stolem when 7 million more voted for Biden then the piece of shit Trump.
Click to expand...

That's just it, you can't prove 7 million more votes for Mr.lost in space then there was for Trump. It's only in your rehtoric and BULLCRAP since no one has finished with the audit's yet.


----------



## beagle9

dudmuck said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have to gas some people and kick the shit out of some others to get a good photo op with an upside down bible it's well worth the cost if you're Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's all shed a tear for liberals who had to move a few blocks from where they were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just remember that the image Trump created will be forever associated with the violent attacks by the American military, on peaceful protestors exercising their First Amendment Rights.  And it galvanized public opposition to the Trump Presidency.
> 
> You wonder why so many people voted for Joe Biden, well the image of Trump standing in front that church, having just tear-gassed the Minister who was standing in front of it giving out water to the marchers, holding an upside down Bible, literally drove voters to the polls to get the criminal out of office.
> 
> And here you are mocking the violence that cost Trump the election!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leftist/liberals have done enough in their own names to receive their just rewards of not gaining a whole lotta respect in life. How is there supposed to be a respect for leftist/liberals or anyone for that matter, after all that they have done, and after the action's that they have taken and/or shown in life, without any regards or repentance of their actions that have been taken by them ??? People have their crosses to bare, but for those who refuse proper instruction in life, and refuse to turn from their wicked ways, then respect will be hard to find.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

That's talking about the disciples who went to follow/walk with Jesus, but you knew that (I'm guessing), so nice try at your leftist spin in your attempt to even use the Bible as a weapon in your demented mind.


----------



## beagle9

Colin norris said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, maybe they can launch another Benghazi investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case it has escaped your memory, they interrogated Hilary for 3 days and came up with no fault of hers.
> You're not real smart at this are you. Maybe you still suffering from hate of democrats.  That's ok.  Its goes after a while.
Click to expand...

Oh they came up with stuff alright, it just didn't stick because you can't make slime stick to a wall.


----------



## Faun

airplanemechanic said:


> The republicans saving the taxpayers money. We saw what 40 million dollars and 25 democrat lawyers got us. Some dude in jail for his taxes from 10 years ago and absolutely NOTHING on the president.
> 
> Do we really need to spend money to investigate this?


Yes.


----------



## Faun

HaShev said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> proof=guy with dixie flag was a Dem from Delaware
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You doubt the FBI?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still waiting for you to post proof that guy is a Democrat..........
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like the proof the protestors were armed?
> Go to the search feature and find my 2 different sources, and if you can't find the info in Google researching then you lose the censorship issue as well.
> Note: people confuse the dixie flag friend with fur collar with buffalo horn fur wearer by mere mention of fur=assumption, so they rant it a lie like you did out of their own mistake.   Just clearing that up, dixie flags partner in crime was not the one I call buffalo soldier.   I NEVER SAVED HIS PICTURE someone here posted it so there was no need to, but there is one online seen together with the FBI report that the friend was also a Registered Dem.
> Note on Jan 6 before the FBI investigation report Kevin Seefried, who was carrying the flag that he later told authorities had been displayed outside his Delaware home was assumed or purposely reported as a Trump supporter without research or "proof" by
> Mike Theiler through Reuters.
> Typical poor fake news propaganda reporting and another egg on the face.
> The FBI's Baltimore Office tells the press that the men surrendered to authorities in Wilmington.  HMMMM who's responsible for the 90 % Biden voting Wimington residents?
> In fact:
> The rioters (not the protestors) facing federal charges hail from 42 out of the 50 US states and the District of Columbia, according to the George Washington University extremism tracker.
> Only a few came from pro-Trump strongholds. Most came from districts that voted for Joe Biden in the November election.
> The convenience of the Left-wing activist who wanted to record the set up dixie flag was also arrested after tweeting video of himself inside the US Capitol as protesters breached security.
> John Sullivan, 26, was charged with entering a restricted building and violent entry or disorderly conduct. He claimed in media interviews that he was just "documenting" the rampage, though the affidavit notes he has no press credentials.
> The court document says Mr Sullivan can be heard saying in a video he filmed of the Capitol riot: "Let's burn this shit down." He has identified himself in media interviews as a Black Lives Matter supporter-oops
Click to expand...

You lie. There's no evidence the Kevin Seefried in the Capitol is a registered Democrat.


----------



## Faun

HaShev said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> proof=guy with dixie flag was a Dem from Delaware
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You doubt the FBI?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still waiting for you to post proof that guy is a Democrat..........
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can see by your 1 sentence ad hominem posts that you are to lazy to find it yourself.
> 
> 
> https://voterrecords.com/voter/6351534/kevin-seefried
Click to expand...

LOLOLOL 

Retard, this is who you show is a registered Democrat...




Note the year of birth...*1986*. The Kevin Seefried you claim was in the Capitol with the Confederate battle flag is from *Wilmington* and would be about *34*.

But the actual Kevin Seefried in the Capitol is *51* and is from *Laurel*...









						FBI arrests Delaware dad Kevin Seefried who carried Confederate flag during Capitol riot while son took selfies
					

51-year-old Seefried was seen wielding the controversial Confederate flag, while creating a ruckus inside the Capitol along with his son Hunter, who was also arrested




					meaww.com
				




_As part of the FBI’s nationwide manhunt to identify the rioters at the US Capitol on January 6, Delaware man Kevin Seefried, who was spotted carrying a Confederate flag inside the Capitol, was arrested on January 14. In a viral photo from the Capitol siege, *51-year-old Seefried* was seen carrying the controversial Confederate flag while creating a ruckus inside the Capitol along with his son Hunter.

[...]

During his interrogation with the FBI, Kevin admitted that he displays the same flag outside *his home in Laurel, Delaware*. On the day of the Capitol attack, he carried the flag all the way to Washington, DC, proudly asserting his allegiance to the controversial banner, which, in fact, is banned in multiple states.

[emphasis added to highlight your ignorance]_​
Savvy, rightard? That's a different Kevin Seefried. That's why I wanted you to post your _"proof."_ Because I know you're an idiot.


----------



## Faun

asaratis said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sullivan was lookin' for trouble and good footage it would bring, and has been arrested for it, but the Capitol event and riot was planned and executed, by others.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, he was urging people to break in.  He incited rioting more than any speech Trump ever gave.
> 
> Sullivan is a shill for Antifa and BLM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Antifa nor Blm claim him.....
> 
> And Sullivan does not claim them either...  seems he just goes where trouble is, to make more trouble....??
> 
> I haven't seen video of him urging  others to break in to the Capitol Building....??  Is there video, a link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Care4all
> Where have you been, Princess?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI arrests Antifa/BLM activist for participation in Capitol riot, seen on video inciting people to “get this s—t burned.”
> 
> 
> Black Lives Matter and aNti-fAsCiSt activist John Sullivan – who leads and organization called Insurgence USA – was arrested and charged by the FBI for his participation in the D.C. riots on January 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> notthebee.com
Click to expand...

LOLOLOL 

Rightard, notthebee.com??? 









						Welcome to Not the Bee, a brand new site from the creators of The Babylon Bee and Disrn
					

We're glad you're here




					notthebee.com
				




_Not the Bee is a humor-based news, opinion, and entertainment site from the creators of The Babylon Bee and Disrn. Like the name suggests, it'll feature some absurd and hilarious (but real) news that seems like it should definitely be satire._​






Try actual news...



			https://www.wusa9.com/mobile/article/news/national/capitol-riots/man-turns-in-brother-capitol-riots/65-12ca4cd6-ce84-409c-934f-1afff89d58e5


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> The D's can have their own commission now for as long as it pleases them to keep it up, keep it up
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats need to be able to hide under "bipartisanship"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> Bipartisan is what prevents only one side being able to influence the investigations.
> 
> It seems to me this is the GOP wanting to hide under the label of partisanship, so they won't have to deal with what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hiding" under the label of being bipartisan isn't trying to suggest bipartisanship will take place nor does it have the intent of being bipartisan from a Democrat perspective, thus the meaning of "hiding" under the label is appropriate in the context it was written in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are contending that a commission represent equally by both parties won't be bipartisan? Care to explain how you come to this conclusion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's have an "bipartisan" investigation on how politicians enabled the BLM riots.
> 
> You don't have a problem with that, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As abhorrent as those riots were, they weren't an attack on our country. Unlike Insurrection Day which was an attack at the heart of our government to prevent the winner of the 2020 election being certified so that the loser of that election could be undemocratically installed.
> 
> You demonstrate how the right suffers from an abnormal brain disfunction known as conservatism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither were the Jan 6 riots.  Who are you trying to kid?  You only fool the gullible with this horseshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ a fucking moron who doesn't know what the U.S. government is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I now you don't overthrow it with a taser and some cable ties, dip stick.
> 
> The hysteria over this event is purely fictional
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do with a big enough mob to subdue the police and lawmakers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't subdue people who can use machine guns, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hundreds of thousands descended upon the Capitol.  Thousand squeezed inside the perimeter of the building and some 800 stormed inside. And that was before other departments showed up as backup with machine guns.
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for admitting it was unarmed Americans against machine guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Why lie, fucking moron? Where did I say the insurgents were unarmed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What were they armed with, cable ties?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking moron....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capitol Breach Cases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.justice.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You web page uses the term "dangerous weapon" over and over.  Nowhere is that defined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you work so hard to show the forum just how big of a fucking moron you are, fucking moron?
> 
> Fucking moron... a) there's some 40 insurrectionists on that page charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon. That means they were armed, despite your delusional claims they weren't;  and b) every one of those has their indictment linked which describes what they used as weapons.
> 
> Seriously fucking moron, what the fuck is wrong with you? When did you decide to side with enemies of America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What "dangerous weapon" was that, cable ties?  A hollow aluminum flag poll?
> 
> Their indictment does not describe this so called "dangerous weapon."  It simply says "dangerous weapon."  It takes a special kind of stupid to believe these people intended to overthrow the government.
Click to expand...

Yes, fucking moron, the indictments identify the "dangerous weapons."


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> The D's can have their own commission now for as long as it pleases them to keep it up, keep it up
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats need to be able to hide under "bipartisanship"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> Bipartisan is what prevents only one side being able to influence the investigations.
> 
> It seems to me this is the GOP wanting to hide under the label of partisanship, so they won't have to deal with what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hiding" under the label of being bipartisan isn't trying to suggest bipartisanship will take place nor does it have the intent of being bipartisan from a Democrat perspective, thus the meaning of "hiding" under the label is appropriate in the context it was written in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are contending that a commission represent equally by both parties won't be bipartisan? Care to explain how you come to this conclusion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's have an "bipartisan" investigation on how politicians enabled the BLM riots.
> 
> You don't have a problem with that, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As abhorrent as those riots were, they weren't an attack on our country. Unlike Insurrection Day which was an attack at the heart of our government to prevent the winner of the 2020 election being certified so that the loser of that election could be undemocratically installed.
> 
> You demonstrate how the right suffers from an abnormal brain disfunction known as conservatism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither were the Jan 6 riots.  Who are you trying to kid?  You only fool the gullible with this horseshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ a fucking moron who doesn't know what the U.S. government is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I now you don't overthrow it with a taser and some cable ties, dip stick.
> 
> The hysteria over this event is purely fictional
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do with a big enough mob to subdue the police and lawmakers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't subdue people who can use machine guns, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hundreds of thousands descended upon the Capitol.  Thousand squeezed inside the perimeter of the building and some 800 stormed inside. And that was before other departments showed up as backup with machine guns.
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for admitting it was unarmed Americans against machine guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Why lie, fucking moron? Where did I say the insurgents were unarmed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What were they armed with, cable ties?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking moron....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capitol Breach Cases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.justice.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You web page uses the term "dangerous weapon" over and over.  Nowhere is that defined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you work so hard to show the forum just how big of a fucking moron you are, fucking moron?
> 
> Fucking moron... a) there's some 40 insurrectionists on that page charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon. That means they were armed, despite your delusional claims they weren't;  and b) every one of those has their indictment linked which describes what they used as weapons.
> 
> Seriously fucking moron, what the fuck is wrong with you? When did you decide to side with enemies of America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What "dangerous weapon" was that, cable ties?  A hollow aluminum flag poll?
> 
> Their indictment does not describe this so called "dangerous weapon."  It simply says "dangerous weapon."  It takes a special kind of stupid to believe these people intended to overthrow the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, fucking moron, the indictments identify the "dangerous weapons."
Click to expand...


Please quote one.


----------



## jbander

EvMetro said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> Antifa would love to make Trump supporters look bad. It wouldn't surprise me if they sunk to that low level to do exactly that.
> 
> 
> 
> Like this?View attachment 495481
Click to expand...

The insanity to try to make the attack on the capital a left wing attack because one of the people who was at the protest was a left winger, now did he even go in the capital. You just have to laugh at their pitiful approach. The deal is that's all they got. So when we talk about the thousand who attacked the capital and the hundreds that forced their way into the capital, they respond to balance everything is by bringing up one guy.


----------



## jbander

ClaireH said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClaireH said:
> 
> 
> 
> yet the idea that crimes should be investigated by the government *instead* of law enforcement professionals is accepted by the masses that voters are at the mercy of their government overlords.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody suggested "Instead". You literally imagined that and believed it immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I should have worded it differently to be more clear. I like when people pay attention and give me a chance to clarify. All three separate branches of power should be equal in weight to balance the scales… one often considered the highest branch is the executive but as the US is not a dictatorship it is not above the other two in a way that it can easily cancel out the actions of the other two branches without an EO and much ado. My observation is that congress- both houses, must be held accountable always (yet they’re often not- many examples from both sides) and they also must be responsibly limited in their powers restricted by the constitution and nothing more. That is my point. If a majority of the people begin to feel like the government can tell us how to live our lives in all areas,  that will be the end of our functioning representative democracy. You can’t have it both ways. A government that slowly increases its power over time, hoping the public doesn’t really notice, is a legitimate concern.  As public opinion still matters and still basically leads the horse  (although including many deliberate attempts to spin the message) this matters.
Click to expand...

This is his justification for his people shitting on the floors at the capital and he is sitting right in front of us saying his solution to take back the power from government is to force in a dictator, one as cruel hateful and ugly as Trump.


----------



## HaShev

Faun said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> proof=guy with dixie flag was a Dem from Delaware
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You doubt the FBI?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still waiting for you to post proof that guy is a Democrat..........
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can see by your 1 sentence ad hominem posts that you are to lazy to find it yourself.
> 
> 
> https://voterrecords.com/voter/6351534/kevin-seefried
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Retard, this is who you show is a registered Democrat...
> 
> View attachment 495850​
> Note the year of birth...*1986*. The Kevin Seefried you claim was in the Capitol with the Confederate battle flag is from *Wilmington* and would be about *34*.
> 
> But the actual Kevin Seefried in the Capitol is *51* and is from *Laurel*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI arrests Delaware dad Kevin Seefried who carried Confederate flag during Capitol riot while son took selfies
> 
> 
> 51-year-old Seefried was seen wielding the controversial Confederate flag, while creating a ruckus inside the Capitol along with his son Hunter, who was also arrested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaww.com
> 
> 
> 
> ​_As part of the FBI’s nationwide manhunt to identify the rioters at the US Capitol on January 6, Delaware man Kevin Seefried, who was spotted carrying a Confederate flag inside the Capitol, was arrested on January 14. In a viral photo from the Capitol siege, *51-year-old Seefried* was seen carrying the controversial Confederate flag while creating a ruckus inside the Capitol along with his son Hunter._​​_[...]_​​_During his interrogation with the FBI, Kevin admitted that he displays the same flag outside *his home in Laurel, Delaware*. On the day of the Capitol attack, he carried the flag all the way to Washington, DC, proudly asserting his allegiance to the controversial banner, which, in fact, is banned in multiple states._​​_[emphasis added to highlight your ignorance]_​
> Savvy, rightard? That's a different Kevin Seefried. That's why I wanted you to post your _"proof."_ Because I know you're an idiot.
Click to expand...

You forgot, you were suppose to search and find his voter registration, thus proving it's being censored, otherwise you would have boasted about his party....wah. Wah wahhhh!


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> The D's can have their own commission now for as long as it pleases them to keep it up, keep it up
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats need to be able to hide under "bipartisanship"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> Bipartisan is what prevents only one side being able to influence the investigations.
> 
> It seems to me this is the GOP wanting to hide under the label of partisanship, so they won't have to deal with what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hiding" under the label of being bipartisan isn't trying to suggest bipartisanship will take place nor does it have the intent of being bipartisan from a Democrat perspective, thus the meaning of "hiding" under the label is appropriate in the context it was written in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are contending that a commission represent equally by both parties won't be bipartisan? Care to explain how you come to this conclusion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's have an "bipartisan" investigation on how politicians enabled the BLM riots.
> 
> You don't have a problem with that, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As abhorrent as those riots were, they weren't an attack on our country. Unlike Insurrection Day which was an attack at the heart of our government to prevent the winner of the 2020 election being certified so that the loser of that election could be undemocratically installed.
> 
> You demonstrate how the right suffers from an abnormal brain disfunction known as conservatism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither were the Jan 6 riots.  Who are you trying to kid?  You only fool the gullible with this horseshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ a fucking moron who doesn't know what the U.S. government is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I now you don't overthrow it with a taser and some cable ties, dip stick.
> 
> The hysteria over this event is purely fictional
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do with a big enough mob to subdue the police and lawmakers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't subdue people who can use machine guns, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hundreds of thousands descended upon the Capitol.  Thousand squeezed inside the perimeter of the building and some 800 stormed inside. And that was before other departments showed up as backup with machine guns.
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for admitting it was unarmed Americans against machine guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Why lie, fucking moron? Where did I say the insurgents were unarmed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What were they armed with, cable ties?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking moron....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capitol Breach Cases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.justice.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You web page uses the term "dangerous weapon" over and over.  Nowhere is that defined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you work so hard to show the forum just how big of a fucking moron you are, fucking moron?
> 
> Fucking moron... a) there's some 40 insurrectionists on that page charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon. That means they were armed, despite your delusional claims they weren't;  and b) every one of those has their indictment linked which describes what they used as weapons.
> 
> Seriously fucking moron, what the fuck is wrong with you? When did you decide to side with enemies of America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What "dangerous weapon" was that, cable ties?  A hollow aluminum flag poll?
> 
> Their indictment does not describe this so called "dangerous weapon."  It simply says "dangerous weapon."  It takes a special kind of stupid to believe these people intended to overthrow the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, fucking moron, the indictments identify the "dangerous weapons."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please quote one.
Click to expand...

At least you admit you're too big of a fucking moron to click on these *even though I gave you a link to all the indictments and statements of facts*



			https://www.justice.gov/opa/page/file/1357096/download
		


_The defendant is clearly observed in surveillance video of this entrance, wearing the same clothing described above and observed in earlier footage, and *armed with a metal baseball bat.* The defendant is observed repeatedly striking a group of both U.S. Capitol and Metropolitan Police Department uniformed officers with the baseball bat._​


----------



## Faun

HaShev said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> proof=guy with dixie flag was a Dem from Delaware
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You doubt the FBI?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still waiting for you to post proof that guy is a Democrat..........
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can see by your 1 sentence ad hominem posts that you are to lazy to find it yourself.
> 
> 
> https://voterrecords.com/voter/6351534/kevin-seefried
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Retard, this is who you show is a registered Democrat...
> 
> View attachment 495850​
> Note the year of birth...*1986*. The Kevin Seefried you claim was in the Capitol with the Confederate battle flag is from *Wilmington* and would be about *34*.
> 
> But the actual Kevin Seefried in the Capitol is *51* and is from *Laurel*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI arrests Delaware dad Kevin Seefried who carried Confederate flag during Capitol riot while son took selfies
> 
> 
> 51-year-old Seefried was seen wielding the controversial Confederate flag, while creating a ruckus inside the Capitol along with his son Hunter, who was also arrested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaww.com
> 
> 
> 
> ​_As part of the FBI’s nationwide manhunt to identify the rioters at the US Capitol on January 6, Delaware man Kevin Seefried, who was spotted carrying a Confederate flag inside the Capitol, was arrested on January 14. In a viral photo from the Capitol siege, *51-year-old Seefried* was seen carrying the controversial Confederate flag while creating a ruckus inside the Capitol along with his son Hunter._​​_[...]_​​_During his interrogation with the FBI, Kevin admitted that he displays the same flag outside *his home in Laurel, Delaware*. On the day of the Capitol attack, he carried the flag all the way to Washington, DC, proudly asserting his allegiance to the controversial banner, which, in fact, is banned in multiple states._​​_[emphasis added to highlight your ignorance]_​
> Savvy, rightard? That's a different Kevin Seefried. That's why I wanted you to post your _"proof."_ Because I know you're an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot, you were suppose to search and find his voter registration, thus proving it's being censored, otherwise you would have boasted about his party....wah. Wah wahhhh!
> View attachment 495881
Click to expand...

I don't have to find shit, rightard. YOU were the one to claim he's a Democrat. The onus to prove that is yours, not mine.

And so far, you made an utter fool of yourself by posting the wrong person and proving to be too stupid to do even a minimal amount of research to learn you had the wrong guy, who's the wrong age and from the wrong town.


----------



## jbander

beagle9 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have to gas some people and kick the shit out of some others to get a good photo op with an upside down bible it's well worth the cost if you're Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's all shed a tear for liberals who had to move a few blocks from where they were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just remember that the image Trump created will be forever associated with the violent attacks by the American military, on peaceful protestors exercising their First Amendment Rights.  And it galvanized public opposition to the Trump Presidency.
> 
> You wonder why so many people voted for Joe Biden, well the image of Trump standing in front that church, having just tear-gassed the Minister who was standing in front of it giving out water to the marchers, holding an upside down Bible, literally drove voters to the polls to get the criminal out of office.
> 
> And here you are mocking the violence that cost Trump the election!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leftist/liberals have done enough in their own names to receive their just rewards of not gaining a whole lotta respect in life. How is there supposed to be a respect for leftist/liberals or anyone for that matter, after all that they have done, and after the action's that they have taken and/or shown in life, without any regards or repentance of their actions that have been taken by them ??? People have their crosses to bare, but for those who refuse proper instruction in life, and refuse to turn from their wicked ways, then respect will be hard to find.
Click to expand...

Is there anything more stupid--the stupidity of your people responding to the attack on the capital by your hate group by trying to switch it to a statement about the left , or when bringing up your leader president scum Bag, answering it with Hillary Clinton lies or that Obama wasn’t born here. Look at every single comment in this thread , people who can think realize instantly the stupidity in such responses. This thread is about the right rejecting the 1/6 investigation and the best they got has nothing at all to do with the thread but instead attacks Democrats for everything from Benghazi, to how democrats didn’t support Trump. You know they have no response to our charges of sedition and the right being traitors to this country. Hell if they want to talk about Democrats not supporting trump or that Clinton lied or that Obama wasn’t born here then they should start their own thread/


HaShev said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> proof=guy with dixie flag was a Dem from Delaware
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You doubt the FBI?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still waiting for you to post proof that guy is a Democrat..........
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can see by your 1 sentence ad hominem posts that you are to lazy to find it yourself.
> 
> 
> https://voterrecords.com/voter/6351534/kevin-seefried
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Retard, this is who you show is a registered Democrat...
> 
> View attachment 495850​
> Note the year of birth...*1986*. The Kevin Seefried you claim was in the Capitol with the Confederate battle flag is from *Wilmington* and would be about *34*.
> 
> But the actual Kevin Seefried in the Capitol is *51* and is from *Laurel*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI arrests Delaware dad Kevin Seefried who carried Confederate flag during Capitol riot while son took selfies
> 
> 
> 51-year-old Seefried was seen wielding the controversial Confederate flag, while creating a ruckus inside the Capitol along with his son Hunter, who was also arrested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaww.com
> 
> 
> 
> ​_As part of the FBI’s nationwide manhunt to identify the rioters at the US Capitol on January 6, Delaware man Kevin Seefried, who was spotted carrying a Confederate flag inside the Capitol, was arrested on January 14. In a viral photo from the Capitol siege, *51-year-old Seefried* was seen carrying the controversial Confederate flag while creating a ruckus inside the Capitol along with his son Hunter._​​_[...]_​​_During his interrogation with the FBI, Kevin admitted that he displays the same flag outside *his home in Laurel, Delaware*. On the day of the Capitol attack, he carried the flag all the way to Washington, DC, proudly asserting his allegiance to the controversial banner, which, in fact, is banned in multiple states._​​_[emphasis added to highlight your ignorance]_​
> Savvy, rightard? That's a different Kevin Seefried. That's why I wanted you to post your _"proof."_ Because I know you're an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot, you were suppose to search and find his voter registration, thus proving it's being censored, otherwise you would have boasted about his party....wah. Wah wahhhh!
> View attachment 495881
Click to expand...

You just got your ass buried and it won't change a thing by this nonsense. YOU GOT YOUR ASS BURUED


----------



## HaShev

Faun said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> proof=guy with dixie flag was a Dem from Delaware
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You doubt the FBI?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still waiting for you to post proof that guy is a Democrat..........
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can see by your 1 sentence ad hominem posts that you are to lazy to find it yourself.
> 
> 
> https://voterrecords.com/voter/6351534/kevin-seefried
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Retard, this is who you show is a registered Democrat...
> 
> View attachment 495850​
> Note the year of birth...*1986*. The Kevin Seefried you claim was in the Capitol with the Confederate battle flag is from *Wilmington* and would be about *34*.
> 
> But the actual Kevin Seefried in the Capitol is *51* and is from *Laurel*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI arrests Delaware dad Kevin Seefried who carried Confederate flag during Capitol riot while son took selfies
> 
> 
> 51-year-old Seefried was seen wielding the controversial Confederate flag, while creating a ruckus inside the Capitol along with his son Hunter, who was also arrested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaww.com
> 
> 
> 
> ​_As part of the FBI’s nationwide manhunt to identify the rioters at the US Capitol on January 6, Delaware man Kevin Seefried, who was spotted carrying a Confederate flag inside the Capitol, was arrested on January 14. In a viral photo from the Capitol siege, *51-year-old Seefried* was seen carrying the controversial Confederate flag while creating a ruckus inside the Capitol along with his son Hunter._​​_[...]_​​_During his interrogation with the FBI, Kevin admitted that he displays the same flag outside *his home in Laurel, Delaware*. On the day of the Capitol attack, he carried the flag all the way to Washington, DC, proudly asserting his allegiance to the controversial banner, which, in fact, is banned in multiple states._​​_[emphasis added to highlight your ignorance]_​
> Savvy, rightard? That's a different Kevin Seefried. That's why I wanted you to post your _"proof."_ Because I know you're an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot, you were suppose to search and find his voter registration, thus proving it's being censored, otherwise you would have boasted about his party....wah. Wah wahhhh!
> View attachment 495881
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have to find shit, rightard. YOU were the one to claim he's a Democrat. The onus to prove that is yours, not mine.
> 
> And so far, you made an utter fool of yourself by posting the wrong person and proving to be too stupid to do even a minimal amount of research to learn you had the wrong guy, who's the wrong age and from the wrong town.
Click to expand...

Yes you do and choosing name calling just proves you can't.


----------



## Faun

jbander said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have to gas some people and kick the shit out of some others to get a good photo op with an upside down bible it's well worth the cost if you're Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's all shed a tear for liberals who had to move a few blocks from where they were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just remember that the image Trump created will be forever associated with the violent attacks by the American military, on peaceful protestors exercising their First Amendment Rights.  And it galvanized public opposition to the Trump Presidency.
> 
> You wonder why so many people voted for Joe Biden, well the image of Trump standing in front that church, having just tear-gassed the Minister who was standing in front of it giving out water to the marchers, holding an upside down Bible, literally drove voters to the polls to get the criminal out of office.
> 
> And here you are mocking the violence that cost Trump the election!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leftist/liberals have done enough in their own names to receive their just rewards of not gaining a whole lotta respect in life. How is there supposed to be a respect for leftist/liberals or anyone for that matter, after all that they have done, and after the action's that they have taken and/or shown in life, without any regards or repentance of their actions that have been taken by them ??? People have their crosses to bare, but for those who refuse proper instruction in life, and refuse to turn from their wicked ways, then respect will be hard to find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there anything more stupid--the stupidity of your people responding to the attack on the capital by your hate group by trying to switch it to a statement about the left , or when bringing up your leader president scum Bag, answering it with Hillary Clinton lies or that Obama wasn’t born here. Look at every single comment in this thread , people who can think realize instantly the stupidity in such responses. This thread is about the right rejecting the 1/6 investigation and the best they got has nothing at all to do with the thread but instead attacks Democrats for everything from Benghazi, to how democrats didn’t support Trump. You know they have no response to our charges of sedition and the right being traitors to this country. Hell if they want to talk about Democrats not supporting trump or that Clinton lied or that Obama wasn’t born here then they should start their own thread/
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> proof=guy with dixie flag was a Dem from Delaware
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You doubt the FBI?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still waiting for you to post proof that guy is a Democrat..........
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can see by your 1 sentence ad hominem posts that you are to lazy to find it yourself.
> 
> 
> https://voterrecords.com/voter/6351534/kevin-seefried
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Retard, this is who you show is a registered Democrat...
> 
> View attachment 495850​
> Note the year of birth...*1986*. The Kevin Seefried you claim was in the Capitol with the Confederate battle flag is from *Wilmington* and would be about *34*.
> 
> But the actual Kevin Seefried in the Capitol is *51* and is from *Laurel*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI arrests Delaware dad Kevin Seefried who carried Confederate flag during Capitol riot while son took selfies
> 
> 
> 51-year-old Seefried was seen wielding the controversial Confederate flag, while creating a ruckus inside the Capitol along with his son Hunter, who was also arrested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaww.com
> 
> 
> 
> ​_As part of the FBI’s nationwide manhunt to identify the rioters at the US Capitol on January 6, Delaware man Kevin Seefried, who was spotted carrying a Confederate flag inside the Capitol, was arrested on January 14. In a viral photo from the Capitol siege, *51-year-old Seefried* was seen carrying the controversial Confederate flag while creating a ruckus inside the Capitol along with his son Hunter._​​_[...]_​​_During his interrogation with the FBI, Kevin admitted that he displays the same flag outside *his home in Laurel, Delaware*. On the day of the Capitol attack, he carried the flag all the way to Washington, DC, proudly asserting his allegiance to the controversial banner, which, in fact, is banned in multiple states._​​_[emphasis added to highlight your ignorance]_​
> Savvy, rightard? That's a different Kevin Seefried. That's why I wanted you to post your _"proof."_ Because I know you're an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot, you were suppose to search and find his voter registration, thus proving it's being censored, otherwise you would have boasted about his party....wah. Wah wahhhh!
> View attachment 495881
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just got your ass buried and it won't change a thing by this nonsense. YOU GOT YOUR ASS BURUED
Click to expand...

That's because rightards are ineducable.


----------



## Faun

HaShev said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> proof=guy with dixie flag was a Dem from Delaware
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You doubt the FBI?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still waiting for you to post proof that guy is a Democrat..........
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can see by your 1 sentence ad hominem posts that you are to lazy to find it yourself.
> 
> 
> https://voterrecords.com/voter/6351534/kevin-seefried
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Retard, this is who you show is a registered Democrat...
> 
> View attachment 495850​
> Note the year of birth...*1986*. The Kevin Seefried you claim was in the Capitol with the Confederate battle flag is from *Wilmington* and would be about *34*.
> 
> But the actual Kevin Seefried in the Capitol is *51* and is from *Laurel*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI arrests Delaware dad Kevin Seefried who carried Confederate flag during Capitol riot while son took selfies
> 
> 
> 51-year-old Seefried was seen wielding the controversial Confederate flag, while creating a ruckus inside the Capitol along with his son Hunter, who was also arrested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaww.com
> 
> 
> 
> ​_As part of the FBI’s nationwide manhunt to identify the rioters at the US Capitol on January 6, Delaware man Kevin Seefried, who was spotted carrying a Confederate flag inside the Capitol, was arrested on January 14. In a viral photo from the Capitol siege, *51-year-old Seefried* was seen carrying the controversial Confederate flag while creating a ruckus inside the Capitol along with his son Hunter._​​_[...]_​​_During his interrogation with the FBI, Kevin admitted that he displays the same flag outside *his home in Laurel, Delaware*. On the day of the Capitol attack, he carried the flag all the way to Washington, DC, proudly asserting his allegiance to the controversial banner, which, in fact, is banned in multiple states._​​_[emphasis added to highlight your ignorance]_​
> Savvy, rightard? That's a different Kevin Seefried. That's why I wanted you to post your _"proof."_ Because I know you're an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot, you were suppose to search and find his voter registration, thus proving it's being censored, otherwise you would have boasted about his party....wah. Wah wahhhh!
> View attachment 495881
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have to find shit, rightard. YOU were the one to claim he's a Democrat. The onus to prove that is yours, not mine.
> 
> And so far, you made an utter fool of yourself by posting the wrong person and proving to be too stupid to do even a minimal amount of research to learn you had the wrong guy, who's the wrong age and from the wrong town.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you do and choosing name calling just proves you can't.
Click to expand...

LOLOLOL

Keep digging, rightard. 



You got schlonged.


----------



## HaShev

Faun said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> proof=guy with dixie flag was a Dem from Delaware
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You doubt the FBI?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still waiting for you to post proof that guy is a Democrat..........
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can see by your 1 sentence ad hominem posts that you are to lazy to find it yourself.
> 
> 
> https://voterrecords.com/voter/6351534/kevin-seefried
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Retard, this is who you show is a registered Democrat...
> 
> View attachment 495850​
> Note the year of birth...*1986*. The Kevin Seefried you claim was in the Capitol with the Confederate battle flag is from *Wilmington* and would be about *34*.
> 
> But the actual Kevin Seefried in the Capitol is *51* and is from *Laurel*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI arrests Delaware dad Kevin Seefried who carried Confederate flag during Capitol riot while son took selfies
> 
> 
> 51-year-old Seefried was seen wielding the controversial Confederate flag, while creating a ruckus inside the Capitol along with his son Hunter, who was also arrested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaww.com
> 
> 
> 
> ​_As part of the FBI’s nationwide manhunt to identify the rioters at the US Capitol on January 6, Delaware man Kevin Seefried, who was spotted carrying a Confederate flag inside the Capitol, was arrested on January 14. In a viral photo from the Capitol siege, *51-year-old Seefried* was seen carrying the controversial Confederate flag while creating a ruckus inside the Capitol along with his son Hunter._​​_[...]_​​_During his interrogation with the FBI, Kevin admitted that he displays the same flag outside *his home in Laurel, Delaware*. On the day of the Capitol attack, he carried the flag all the way to Washington, DC, proudly asserting his allegiance to the controversial banner, which, in fact, is banned in multiple states._​​_[emphasis added to highlight your ignorance]_​
> Savvy, rightard? That's a different Kevin Seefried. That's why I wanted you to post your _"proof."_ Because I know you're an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot, you were suppose to search and find his voter registration, thus proving it's being censored, otherwise you would have boasted about his party....wah. Wah wahhhh!
> View attachment 495881
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have to find shit, rightard. YOU were the one to claim he's a Democrat. The onus to prove that is yours, not mine.
> 
> And so far, you made an utter fool of yourself by posting the wrong person and proving to be too stupid to do even a minimal amount of research to learn you had the wrong guy, who's the wrong age and from the wrong town.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you do and choosing name calling just proves you can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Keep digging, rightard.
> 
> 
> 
> You got schlonged.
Click to expand...

Both father and son are not listed as registered voters, so that's why you couldn't find it and you couldn't admit your claims about them being Republicans or voters at all.  -oops



			https://voterrecords.com/voters/de/hunter+seefried/1


----------



## bravoactual

jbander said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives want their terrorist attack ignored, forgotten about, swept under the rug –
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JUST THE OPPOSITE.  We are working to get the truth out about the Big Steal, how it was set up, how the Left stole an election, and the riot at the capitol that it caused by an America fighting back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope Trump realizes that it's imperative that he helps prove the steal with every ounce of his ability to do so. Hope he doesn't think that his remaining wealth can protect him from the raging leftist after all that has taken place now.
> 
> If it took every bit of my ability to prove that the steal was real, and I were Trump, I'd spare no expense at doing so. Their is to many people working hard to prove what he claimed, and it wouldn't be wise for him to let them all down at this point. I know it's taken alot out of him, and he's getting up in age, but maybe his son's can kick in for him, and help to prove what most think happened during the election of 2020. They need to be very visible at this point going forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the mental level of people who think that the election was stolem when 7 million more voted for Biden then the piece of shit Trump.
Click to expand...


Its one of indisputable laws of Physics, Stupidity Like Water Will Always Seeks It's Own Level.


----------



## bravoactual

Dekster said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you know, the democrats could have actually compromised and agreed to investigate all their violent protests too as part of this non-partisan commission.
Click to expand...


The Dems do not need to "*Compromise*".  Why should they?  The 01-06-21 was Republican, that is why those shits don't want an investigation.


----------



## Faun

HaShev said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> proof=guy with dixie flag was a Dem from Delaware
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You doubt the FBI?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still waiting for you to post proof that guy is a Democrat..........
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can see by your 1 sentence ad hominem posts that you are to lazy to find it yourself.
> 
> 
> https://voterrecords.com/voter/6351534/kevin-seefried
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Retard, this is who you show is a registered Democrat...
> 
> View attachment 495850​
> Note the year of birth...*1986*. The Kevin Seefried you claim was in the Capitol with the Confederate battle flag is from *Wilmington* and would be about *34*.
> 
> But the actual Kevin Seefried in the Capitol is *51* and is from *Laurel*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI arrests Delaware dad Kevin Seefried who carried Confederate flag during Capitol riot while son took selfies
> 
> 
> 51-year-old Seefried was seen wielding the controversial Confederate flag, while creating a ruckus inside the Capitol along with his son Hunter, who was also arrested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaww.com
> 
> 
> 
> ​_As part of the FBI’s nationwide manhunt to identify the rioters at the US Capitol on January 6, Delaware man Kevin Seefried, who was spotted carrying a Confederate flag inside the Capitol, was arrested on January 14. In a viral photo from the Capitol siege, *51-year-old Seefried* was seen carrying the controversial Confederate flag while creating a ruckus inside the Capitol along with his son Hunter._​​_[...]_​​_During his interrogation with the FBI, Kevin admitted that he displays the same flag outside *his home in Laurel, Delaware*. On the day of the Capitol attack, he carried the flag all the way to Washington, DC, proudly asserting his allegiance to the controversial banner, which, in fact, is banned in multiple states._​​_[emphasis added to highlight your ignorance]_​
> Savvy, rightard? That's a different Kevin Seefried. That's why I wanted you to post your _"proof."_ Because I know you're an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot, you were suppose to search and find his voter registration, thus proving it's being censored, otherwise you would have boasted about his party....wah. Wah wahhhh!
> View attachment 495881
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have to find shit, rightard. YOU were the one to claim he's a Democrat. The onus to prove that is yours, not mine.
> 
> And so far, you made an utter fool of yourself by posting the wrong person and proving to be too stupid to do even a minimal amount of research to learn you had the wrong guy, who's the wrong age and from the wrong town.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you do and choosing name calling just proves you can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Keep digging, rightard.
> 
> 
> 
> You got schlonged.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both father and son are not listed as registered voters, so that's why you couldn't find it and you couldn't admit your claims about them being Republicans or voters at all.  -oops
> 
> 
> 
> https://voterrecords.com/voters/de/hunter+seefried/1
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

Now you're lying after you've been gobsmacked. 

I never said that guy is a Republican.  This would be you, caught lying that he's a Democrat,  now lying about what I said.



Keep digging, rightard. This is fun.


----------



## HaShev

Faun said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> proof=guy with dixie flag was a Dem from Delaware
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You doubt the FBI?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still waiting for you to post proof that guy is a Democrat..........
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can see by your 1 sentence ad hominem posts that you are to lazy to find it yourself.
> 
> 
> https://voterrecords.com/voter/6351534/kevin-seefried
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Retard, this is who you show is a registered Democrat...
> 
> View attachment 495850​
> Note the year of birth...*1986*. The Kevin Seefried you claim was in the Capitol with the Confederate battle flag is from *Wilmington* and would be about *34*.
> 
> But the actual Kevin Seefried in the Capitol is *51* and is from *Laurel*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI arrests Delaware dad Kevin Seefried who carried Confederate flag during Capitol riot while son took selfies
> 
> 
> 51-year-old Seefried was seen wielding the controversial Confederate flag, while creating a ruckus inside the Capitol along with his son Hunter, who was also arrested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaww.com
> 
> 
> 
> ​_As part of the FBI’s nationwide manhunt to identify the rioters at the US Capitol on January 6, Delaware man Kevin Seefried, who was spotted carrying a Confederate flag inside the Capitol, was arrested on January 14. In a viral photo from the Capitol siege, *51-year-old Seefried* was seen carrying the controversial Confederate flag while creating a ruckus inside the Capitol along with his son Hunter._​​_[...]_​​_During his interrogation with the FBI, Kevin admitted that he displays the same flag outside *his home in Laurel, Delaware*. On the day of the Capitol attack, he carried the flag all the way to Washington, DC, proudly asserting his allegiance to the controversial banner, which, in fact, is banned in multiple states._​​_[emphasis added to highlight your ignorance]_​
> Savvy, rightard? That's a different Kevin Seefried. That's why I wanted you to post your _"proof."_ Because I know you're an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot, you were suppose to search and find his voter registration, thus proving it's being censored, otherwise you would have boasted about his party....wah. Wah wahhhh!
> View attachment 495881
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have to find shit, rightard. YOU were the one to claim he's a Democrat. The onus to prove that is yours, not mine.
> 
> And so far, you made an utter fool of yourself by posting the wrong person and proving to be too stupid to do even a minimal amount of research to learn you had the wrong guy, who's the wrong age and from the wrong town.
Click to expand...

According to verify this;
You have the wrong age.   
Reports Found on Kevin Seefried​
PersonRelativesKevin Daniel Seefried (35)​Seaford, DE 19973Chelsea L Roberson
Hunter Seefried
Kevin D SeefriedKevin D Seefried (52)​Laurel, DE 19956Chelsea L Roberson
Adolf L Seefried
Chrisanne L Seefried
Info get garbled, and this proves you need I.D. and it should match, othwewise you'll stop dancing and cussing.
;-)


----------



## toobfreak

jbander said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot, you were suppose to search and find his voter registration, thus proving it's being censored, otherwise you would have boasted about his party....wah. Wah wahhhh!
> 
> 
> 
> the attack on the capital by your hate group.
Click to expand...

What hate group?





Is that the new phrase for people who hate having their election stolen and their vote suppressed?



jbander said:


> YOU GOT YOUR ASS BURUED


Better watch out Beagle, better watch Bander doesn't burued your ass again.


----------



## Faun

HaShev said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> proof=guy with dixie flag was a Dem from Delaware
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You doubt the FBI?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still waiting for you to post proof that guy is a Democrat..........
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can see by your 1 sentence ad hominem posts that you are to lazy to find it yourself.
> 
> 
> https://voterrecords.com/voter/6351534/kevin-seefried
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Retard, this is who you show is a registered Democrat...
> 
> View attachment 495850​
> Note the year of birth...*1986*. The Kevin Seefried you claim was in the Capitol with the Confederate battle flag is from *Wilmington* and would be about *34*.
> 
> But the actual Kevin Seefried in the Capitol is *51* and is from *Laurel*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI arrests Delaware dad Kevin Seefried who carried Confederate flag during Capitol riot while son took selfies
> 
> 
> 51-year-old Seefried was seen wielding the controversial Confederate flag, while creating a ruckus inside the Capitol along with his son Hunter, who was also arrested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaww.com
> 
> 
> 
> ​_As part of the FBI’s nationwide manhunt to identify the rioters at the US Capitol on January 6, Delaware man Kevin Seefried, who was spotted carrying a Confederate flag inside the Capitol, was arrested on January 14. In a viral photo from the Capitol siege, *51-year-old Seefried* was seen carrying the controversial Confederate flag while creating a ruckus inside the Capitol along with his son Hunter._​​_[...]_​​_During his interrogation with the FBI, Kevin admitted that he displays the same flag outside *his home in Laurel, Delaware*. On the day of the Capitol attack, he carried the flag all the way to Washington, DC, proudly asserting his allegiance to the controversial banner, which, in fact, is banned in multiple states._​​_[emphasis added to highlight your ignorance]_​
> Savvy, rightard? That's a different Kevin Seefried. That's why I wanted you to post your _"proof."_ Because I know you're an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot, you were suppose to search and find his voter registration, thus proving it's being censored, otherwise you would have boasted about his party....wah. Wah wahhhh!
> View attachment 495881
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have to find shit, rightard. YOU were the one to claim he's a Democrat. The onus to prove that is yours, not mine.
> 
> And so far, you made an utter fool of yourself by posting the wrong person and proving to be too stupid to do even a minimal amount of research to learn you had the wrong guy, who's the wrong age and from the wrong town.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to verify this;
> You have the wrong age.
> Reports Found on Kevin Seefried​
> PersonRelativesKevin Daniel Seefried (35)​Seaford, DE 19973Chelsea L Roberson
> Hunter Seefried
> Kevin D SeefriedKevin D Seefried (52)​Laurel, DE 19956Chelsea L Roberson
> Adolf L Seefried
> Chrisanne L Seefried
> Info get garbled, and this proves you need I.D. and it should match, othwewise you'll stop dancing and cussing.
> ;-)
Click to expand...

Wrong age??

You're fucked in the head, rightard. You should have quit after getting bitch-slapped silly by a Liberal.


----------



## HaShev

Faun said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> proof=guy with dixie flag was a Dem from Delaware
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You doubt the FBI?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still waiting for you to post proof that guy is a Democrat..........
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can see by your 1 sentence ad hominem posts that you are to lazy to find it yourself.
> 
> 
> https://voterrecords.com/voter/6351534/kevin-seefried
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Retard, this is who you show is a registered Democrat...
> 
> View attachment 495850​
> Note the year of birth...*1986*. The Kevin Seefried you claim was in the Capitol with the Confederate battle flag is from *Wilmington* and would be about *34*.
> 
> But the actual Kevin Seefried in the Capitol is *51* and is from *Laurel*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI arrests Delaware dad Kevin Seefried who carried Confederate flag during Capitol riot while son took selfies
> 
> 
> 51-year-old Seefried was seen wielding the controversial Confederate flag, while creating a ruckus inside the Capitol along with his son Hunter, who was also arrested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaww.com
> 
> 
> 
> ​_As part of the FBI’s nationwide manhunt to identify the rioters at the US Capitol on January 6, Delaware man Kevin Seefried, who was spotted carrying a Confederate flag inside the Capitol, was arrested on January 14. In a viral photo from the Capitol siege, *51-year-old Seefried* was seen carrying the controversial Confederate flag while creating a ruckus inside the Capitol along with his son Hunter._​​_[...]_​​_During his interrogation with the FBI, Kevin admitted that he displays the same flag outside *his home in Laurel, Delaware*. On the day of the Capitol attack, he carried the flag all the way to Washington, DC, proudly asserting his allegiance to the controversial banner, which, in fact, is banned in multiple states._​​_[emphasis added to highlight your ignorance]_​
> Savvy, rightard? That's a different Kevin Seefried. That's why I wanted you to post your _"proof."_ Because I know you're an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot, you were suppose to search and find his voter registration, thus proving it's being censored, otherwise you would have boasted about his party....wah. Wah wahhhh!
> View attachment 495881
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have to find shit, rightard. YOU were the one to claim he's a Democrat. The onus to prove that is yours, not mine.
> 
> And so far, you made an utter fool of yourself by posting the wrong person and proving to be too stupid to do even a minimal amount of research to learn you had the wrong guy, who's the wrong age and from the wrong town.
Click to expand...

Info gets garbled, even the site says about accuracy is not relied.
According to verify the age is different
Reports Found on Kevin D Seefried​
PersonRelativesKevin Daniel Seefried (35)​Seaford, DE 19973Chelsea L Roberson
Hunter Seefried
Kevin D SeefriedKevin D Seefried (52)​Laurel, DE 19956Chelsea L Roberson
Adolf L Seefried
Chrisanne L Seefried


----------



## bripat9643

jbander said:


> ClaireH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClaireH said:
> 
> 
> 
> yet the idea that crimes should be investigated by the government *instead* of law enforcement professionals is accepted by the masses that voters are at the mercy of their government overlords.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody suggested "Instead". You literally imagined that and believed it immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I should have worded it differently to be more clear. I like when people pay attention and give me a chance to clarify. All three separate branches of power should be equal in weight to balance the scales… one often considered the highest branch is the executive but as the US is not a dictatorship it is not above the other two in a way that it can easily cancel out the actions of the other two branches without an EO and much ado. My observation is that congress- both houses, must be held accountable always (yet they’re often not- many examples from both sides) and they also must be responsibly limited in their powers restricted by the constitution and nothing more. That is my point. If a majority of the people begin to feel like the government can tell us how to live our lives in all areas,  that will be the end of our functioning representative democracy. You can’t have it both ways. A government that slowly increases its power over time, hoping the public doesn’t really notice, is a legitimate concern.  As public opinion still matters and still basically leads the horse  (although including many deliberate attempts to spin the message) this matters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is his justification for his people shitting on the floors at the capital and he is sitting right in front of us saying his solution to take back the power from government is to force in a dictator, one as cruel hateful and ugly as Trump.
Click to expand...

Where is the evidence that anyone shit on the floors, douchebag?


----------



## HaShev

Faun said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> proof=guy with dixie flag was a Dem from Delaware
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You doubt the FBI?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still waiting for you to post proof that guy is a Democrat..........
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can see by your 1 sentence ad hominem posts that you are to lazy to find it yourself.
> 
> 
> https://voterrecords.com/voter/6351534/kevin-seefried
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Retard, this is who you show is a registered Democrat...
> 
> View attachment 495850​
> Note the year of birth...*1986*. The Kevin Seefried you claim was in the Capitol with the Confederate battle flag is from *Wilmington* and would be about *34*.
> 
> But the actual Kevin Seefried in the Capitol is *51* and is from *Laurel*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI arrests Delaware dad Kevin Seefried who carried Confederate flag during Capitol riot while son took selfies
> 
> 
> 51-year-old Seefried was seen wielding the controversial Confederate flag, while creating a ruckus inside the Capitol along with his son Hunter, who was also arrested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaww.com
> 
> 
> 
> ​_As part of the FBI’s nationwide manhunt to identify the rioters at the US Capitol on January 6, Delaware man Kevin Seefried, who was spotted carrying a Confederate flag inside the Capitol, was arrested on January 14. In a viral photo from the Capitol siege, *51-year-old Seefried* was seen carrying the controversial Confederate flag while creating a ruckus inside the Capitol along with his son Hunter._​​_[...]_​​_During his interrogation with the FBI, Kevin admitted that he displays the same flag outside *his home in Laurel, Delaware*. On the day of the Capitol attack, he carried the flag all the way to Washington, DC, proudly asserting his allegiance to the controversial banner, which, in fact, is banned in multiple states._​​_[emphasis added to highlight your ignorance]_​
> Savvy, rightard? That's a different Kevin Seefried. That's why I wanted you to post your _"proof."_ Because I know you're an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot, you were suppose to search and find his voter registration, thus proving it's being censored, otherwise you would have boasted about his party....wah. Wah wahhhh!
> View attachment 495881
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have to find shit, rightard. YOU were the one to claim he's a Democrat. The onus to prove that is yours, not mine.
> 
> And so far, you made an utter fool of yourself by posting the wrong person and proving to be too stupid to do even a minimal amount of research to learn you had the wrong guy, who's the wrong age and from the wrong town.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to verify this;
> You have the wrong age.
> Reports Found on Kevin Seefried​
> PersonRelativesKevin Daniel Seefried (35)​Seaford, DE 19973Chelsea L Roberson
> Hunter Seefried
> Kevin D SeefriedKevin D Seefried (52)​Laurel, DE 19956Chelsea L Roberson
> Adolf L Seefried
> Chrisanne L Seefried
> Info get garbled, and this proves you need I.D. and it should match, othwewise you'll stop dancing and cussing.
> ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong age??
> 
> You're fucked in the head, rightard. You should have quit after getting bitch-slapped silly by a Liberal.
Click to expand...

Sherlock, the guy you say is to young is a relative who is registered dem the 2 father and son non registered so where oh where is the Trump voter?


----------



## Faun

HaShev said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> proof=guy with dixie flag was a Dem from Delaware
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You doubt the FBI?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still waiting for you to post proof that guy is a Democrat..........
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can see by your 1 sentence ad hominem posts that you are to lazy to find it yourself.
> 
> 
> https://voterrecords.com/voter/6351534/kevin-seefried
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Retard, this is who you show is a registered Democrat...
> 
> View attachment 495850​
> Note the year of birth...*1986*. The Kevin Seefried you claim was in the Capitol with the Confederate battle flag is from *Wilmington* and would be about *34*.
> 
> But the actual Kevin Seefried in the Capitol is *51* and is from *Laurel*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI arrests Delaware dad Kevin Seefried who carried Confederate flag during Capitol riot while son took selfies
> 
> 
> 51-year-old Seefried was seen wielding the controversial Confederate flag, while creating a ruckus inside the Capitol along with his son Hunter, who was also arrested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaww.com
> 
> 
> 
> ​_As part of the FBI’s nationwide manhunt to identify the rioters at the US Capitol on January 6, Delaware man Kevin Seefried, who was spotted carrying a Confederate flag inside the Capitol, was arrested on January 14. In a viral photo from the Capitol siege, *51-year-old Seefried* was seen carrying the controversial Confederate flag while creating a ruckus inside the Capitol along with his son Hunter._​​_[...]_​​_During his interrogation with the FBI, Kevin admitted that he displays the same flag outside *his home in Laurel, Delaware*. On the day of the Capitol attack, he carried the flag all the way to Washington, DC, proudly asserting his allegiance to the controversial banner, which, in fact, is banned in multiple states._​​_[emphasis added to highlight your ignorance]_​
> Savvy, rightard? That's a different Kevin Seefried. That's why I wanted you to post your _"proof."_ Because I know you're an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot, you were suppose to search and find his voter registration, thus proving it's being censored, otherwise you would have boasted about his party....wah. Wah wahhhh!
> View attachment 495881
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have to find shit, rightard. YOU were the one to claim he's a Democrat. The onus to prove that is yours, not mine.
> 
> And so far, you made an utter fool of yourself by posting the wrong person and proving to be too stupid to do even a minimal amount of research to learn you had the wrong guy, who's the wrong age and from the wrong town.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to verify this;
> You have the wrong age.
> Reports Found on Kevin Seefried​
> PersonRelativesKevin Daniel Seefried (35)​Seaford, DE 19973Chelsea L Roberson
> Hunter Seefried
> Kevin D SeefriedKevin D Seefried (52)​Laurel, DE 19956Chelsea L Roberson
> Adolf L Seefried
> Chrisanne L Seefried
> Info get garbled, and this proves you need I.D. and it should match, othwewise you'll stop dancing and cussing.
> ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong age??
> 
> You're fucked in the head, rightard. You should have quit after getting bitch-slapped silly by a Liberal.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sherlock, the guy you say is to young is a relative who is registered dem the 2 father and son non registered so where oh where is the Trump voter?
Click to expand...

LOLOLOL 

Dumbfuck, the guy in the photo you described was 51.

The registered Democrat with the same name was 34.

You're fucked in the head rightard. 

But keep digging...


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> The D's can have their own commission now for as long as it pleases them to keep it up, keep it up
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats need to be able to hide under "bipartisanship"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> Bipartisan is what prevents only one side being able to influence the investigations.
> 
> It seems to me this is the GOP wanting to hide under the label of partisanship, so they won't have to deal with what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hiding" under the label of being bipartisan isn't trying to suggest bipartisanship will take place nor does it have the intent of being bipartisan from a Democrat perspective, thus the meaning of "hiding" under the label is appropriate in the context it was written in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are contending that a commission represent equally by both parties won't be bipartisan? Care to explain how you come to this conclusion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's have an "bipartisan" investigation on how politicians enabled the BLM riots.
> 
> You don't have a problem with that, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As abhorrent as those riots were, they weren't an attack on our country. Unlike Insurrection Day which was an attack at the heart of our government to prevent the winner of the 2020 election being certified so that the loser of that election could be undemocratically installed.
> 
> You demonstrate how the right suffers from an abnormal brain disfunction known as conservatism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither were the Jan 6 riots.  Who are you trying to kid?  You only fool the gullible with this horseshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ a fucking moron who doesn't know what the U.S. government is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I now you don't overthrow it with a taser and some cable ties, dip stick.
> 
> The hysteria over this event is purely fictional
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do with a big enough mob to subdue the police and lawmakers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't subdue people who can use machine guns, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hundreds of thousands descended upon the Capitol.  Thousand squeezed inside the perimeter of the building and some 800 stormed inside. And that was before other departments showed up as backup with machine guns.
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for admitting it was unarmed Americans against machine guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Why lie, fucking moron? Where did I say the insurgents were unarmed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What were they armed with, cable ties?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking moron....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capitol Breach Cases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.justice.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You web page uses the term "dangerous weapon" over and over.  Nowhere is that defined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you work so hard to show the forum just how big of a fucking moron you are, fucking moron?
> 
> Fucking moron... a) there's some 40 insurrectionists on that page charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon. That means they were armed, despite your delusional claims they weren't;  and b) every one of those has their indictment linked which describes what they used as weapons.
> 
> Seriously fucking moron, what the fuck is wrong with you? When did you decide to side with enemies of America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What "dangerous weapon" was that, cable ties?  A hollow aluminum flag poll?
> 
> Their indictment does not describe this so called "dangerous weapon."  It simply says "dangerous weapon."  It takes a special kind of stupid to believe these people intended to overthrow the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, fucking moron, the indictments identify the "dangerous weapons."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please quote one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least you admit you're too big of a fucking moron to click on these *even though I gave you a link to all the indictments and statements of facts*
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.justice.gov/opa/page/file/1357096/download
> 
> ​_The defendant is clearly observed in surveillance video of this entrance, wearing the same clothing described above and observed in earlier footage, and *armed with a metal baseball bat.* The defendant is observed repeatedly striking a group of both U.S. Capitol and Metropolitan Police Department uniformed officers with the baseball bat._​
Click to expand...

That's one.  So one guy was trying to overthrow the government?


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> The D's can have their own commission now for as long as it pleases them to keep it up, keep it up
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats need to be able to hide under "bipartisanship"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> Bipartisan is what prevents only one side being able to influence the investigations.
> 
> It seems to me this is the GOP wanting to hide under the label of partisanship, so they won't have to deal with what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hiding" under the label of being bipartisan isn't trying to suggest bipartisanship will take place nor does it have the intent of being bipartisan from a Democrat perspective, thus the meaning of "hiding" under the label is appropriate in the context it was written in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are contending that a commission represent equally by both parties won't be bipartisan? Care to explain how you come to this conclusion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's have an "bipartisan" investigation on how politicians enabled the BLM riots.
> 
> You don't have a problem with that, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As abhorrent as those riots were, they weren't an attack on our country. Unlike Insurrection Day which was an attack at the heart of our government to prevent the winner of the 2020 election being certified so that the loser of that election could be undemocratically installed.
> 
> You demonstrate how the right suffers from an abnormal brain disfunction known as conservatism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither were the Jan 6 riots.  Who are you trying to kid?  You only fool the gullible with this horseshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ a fucking moron who doesn't know what the U.S. government is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I now you don't overthrow it with a taser and some cable ties, dip stick.
> 
> The hysteria over this event is purely fictional
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do with a big enough mob to subdue the police and lawmakers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't subdue people who can use machine guns, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hundreds of thousands descended upon the Capitol.  Thousand squeezed inside the perimeter of the building and some 800 stormed inside. And that was before other departments showed up as backup with machine guns.
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for admitting it was unarmed Americans against machine guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Why lie, fucking moron? Where did I say the insurgents were unarmed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What were they armed with, cable ties?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking moron....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capitol Breach Cases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.justice.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You web page uses the term "dangerous weapon" over and over.  Nowhere is that defined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you work so hard to show the forum just how big of a fucking moron you are, fucking moron?
> 
> Fucking moron... a) there's some 40 insurrectionists on that page charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon. That means they were armed, despite your delusional claims they weren't;  and b) every one of those has their indictment linked which describes what they used as weapons.
> 
> Seriously fucking moron, what the fuck is wrong with you? When did you decide to side with enemies of America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What "dangerous weapon" was that, cable ties?  A hollow aluminum flag poll?
> 
> Their indictment does not describe this so called "dangerous weapon."  It simply says "dangerous weapon."  It takes a special kind of stupid to believe these people intended to overthrow the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, fucking moron, the indictments identify the "dangerous weapons."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please quote one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least you admit you're too big of a fucking moron to click on these *even though I gave you a link to all the indictments and statements of facts*
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.justice.gov/opa/page/file/1357096/download
> 
> ​_The defendant is clearly observed in surveillance video of this entrance, wearing the same clothing described above and observed in earlier footage, and *armed with a metal baseball bat.* The defendant is observed repeatedly striking a group of both U.S. Capitol and Metropolitan Police Department uniformed officers with the baseball bat._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's one.  So one guy was trying to overthrow the government?
Click to expand...

LOL

You asked for one and I showed you one, ya fucking moron.

And there's 40 more.


----------



## Dekster

bravoactual said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you know, the democrats could have actually compromised and agreed to investigate all their violent protests too as part of this non-partisan commission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Dems do not need to "*Compromise*".  Why should they?  The 01-06-21 was Republican, that is why those shits don't want an investigation.
Click to expand...


If they wanted their commission they needed to compromise.  They elected not to.  Strange that they would even ask for this commossion since they already impeached Trump with no investigation whatsoever claiming he caused it.


----------



## Faun

Spot the cognitive righardedness...



HaShev said:


> _proof=guy with dixie flag was a Dem from Delaware and his fur collar friend who broke in was a dem_





HaShev said:


> _Both father and son are not listed as registered voters_


----------



## bravoactual

Faun said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> proof=guy with dixie flag was a Dem from Delaware
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You doubt the FBI?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still waiting for you to post proof that guy is a Democrat..........
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can see by your 1 sentence ad hominem posts that you are to lazy to find it yourself.
> 
> 
> https://voterrecords.com/voter/6351534/kevin-seefried
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Retard, this is who you show is a registered Democrat...
> 
> View attachment 495850​
> Note the year of birth...*1986*. The Kevin Seefried you claim was in the Capitol with the Confederate battle flag is from *Wilmington* and would be about *34*.
> 
> But the actual Kevin Seefried in the Capitol is *51* and is from *Laurel*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI arrests Delaware dad Kevin Seefried who carried Confederate flag during Capitol riot while son took selfies
> 
> 
> 51-year-old Seefried was seen wielding the controversial Confederate flag, while creating a ruckus inside the Capitol along with his son Hunter, who was also arrested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaww.com
> 
> 
> 
> ​_As part of the FBI’s nationwide manhunt to identify the rioters at the US Capitol on January 6, Delaware man Kevin Seefried, who was spotted carrying a Confederate flag inside the Capitol, was arrested on January 14. In a viral photo from the Capitol siege, *51-year-old Seefried* was seen carrying the controversial Confederate flag while creating a ruckus inside the Capitol along with his son Hunter._​​_[...]_​​_During his interrogation with the FBI, Kevin admitted that he displays the same flag outside *his home in Laurel, Delaware*. On the day of the Capitol attack, he carried the flag all the way to Washington, DC, proudly asserting his allegiance to the controversial banner, which, in fact, is banned in multiple states._​​_[emphasis added to highlight your ignorance]_​
> Savvy, rightard? That's a different Kevin Seefried. That's why I wanted you to post your _"proof."_ Because I know you're an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot, you were suppose to search and find his voter registration, thus proving it's being censored, otherwise you would have boasted about his party....wah. Wah wahhhh!
> View attachment 495881
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have to find shit, rightard. YOU were the one to claim he's a Democrat. The onus to prove that is yours, not mine.
> 
> And so far, you made an utter fool of yourself by posting the wrong person and proving to be too stupid to do even a minimal amount of research to learn you had the wrong guy, who's the wrong age and from the wrong town.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you do and choosing name calling just proves you can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Keep digging, rightard.
> 
> 
> 
> You got schlonged.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both father and son are not listed as registered voters, so that's why you couldn't find it and you couldn't admit your claims about them being Republicans or voters at all.  -oops
> 
> 
> 
> https://voterrecords.com/voters/de/hunter+seefried/1
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Now you're lying after you've been gobsmacked.
> 
> I never said that guy is a Republican.  This would be you, caught lying that he's a Democrat,  now lying about what I said.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep digging, rightard. This is fun.
Click to expand...


----------



## Donald H

bripat9643 said:


> That's one.  So one guy was trying to overthrow the government?


And about 400 more with either lesser or greater charges pending against them.
But what does it matter to a worthless piece of shit precocious teenage mutt?


----------



## bravoactual

Faun said:


> Spot the cognitive righardedness...
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> _proof=guy with dixie flag was a Dem from Delaware and his fur collar friend who broke in was a dem_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Both father and son are not listed as registered voters_
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


What.....What's that you say.....I am shocked.....nay.....nay....I am acrimonious.....acrimonious do you hear!!!! You a Republican lied?????

Must be a day that ends in "*Y*".


----------



## bripat9643

Donald H said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one.  So one guy was trying to overthrow the government?
> 
> 
> 
> And about 400 more with either lesser or greater charges pending against them.
> But what does it matter to a worthless piece of shit precocious teenage mutt?
Click to expand...

We have one example of an actual deadly weapon.  Otherwise, you got bear spray and cable ties.  How do you overthrow the government with bear spray or cable ties?  How do you do it with a baseball bat, for that matter?

There are no "greater charges," retard.  All the others have lessor charges pending against them.  Carrying cable ties is not a felony, or even a crime, for that matter.  Neither is carrying bear spray.


----------



## bravoactual

bravoactual said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> proof=guy with dixie flag was a Dem from Delaware
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You doubt the FBI?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still waiting for you to post proof that guy is a Democrat..........
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can see by your 1 sentence ad hominem posts that you are to lazy to find it yourself.
> 
> 
> https://voterrecords.com/voter/6351534/kevin-seefried
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Retard, this is who you show is a registered Democrat...
> 
> View attachment 495850​
> Note the year of birth...*1986*. The Kevin Seefried you claim was in the Capitol with the Confederate battle flag is from *Wilmington* and would be about *34*.
> 
> But the actual Kevin Seefried in the Capitol is *51* and is from *Laurel*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI arrests Delaware dad Kevin Seefried who carried Confederate flag during Capitol riot while son took selfies
> 
> 
> 51-year-old Seefried was seen wielding the controversial Confederate flag, while creating a ruckus inside the Capitol along with his son Hunter, who was also arrested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaww.com
> 
> 
> 
> ​_As part of the FBI’s nationwide manhunt to identify the rioters at the US Capitol on January 6, Delaware man Kevin Seefried, who was spotted carrying a Confederate flag inside the Capitol, was arrested on January 14. In a viral photo from the Capitol siege, *51-year-old Seefried* was seen carrying the controversial Confederate flag while creating a ruckus inside the Capitol along with his son Hunter._​​_[...]_​​_During his interrogation with the FBI, Kevin admitted that he displays the same flag outside *his home in Laurel, Delaware*. On the day of the Capitol attack, he carried the flag all the way to Washington, DC, proudly asserting his allegiance to the controversial banner, which, in fact, is banned in multiple states._​​_[emphasis added to highlight your ignorance]_​
> Savvy, rightard? That's a different Kevin Seefried. That's why I wanted you to post your _"proof."_ Because I know you're an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot, you were suppose to search and find his voter registration, thus proving it's being censored, otherwise you would have boasted about his party....wah. Wah wahhhh!
> View attachment 495881
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have to find shit, rightard. YOU were the one to claim he's a Democrat. The onus to prove that is yours, not mine.
> 
> And so far, you made an utter fool of yourself by posting the wrong person and proving to be too stupid to do even a minimal amount of research to learn you had the wrong guy, who's the wrong age and from the wrong town.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you do and choosing name calling just proves you can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Keep digging, rightard.
> 
> 
> 
> You got schlonged.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both father and son are not listed as registered voters, so that's why you couldn't find it and you couldn't admit your claims about them being Republicans or voters at all.  -oops
> 
> 
> 
> https://voterrecords.com/voters/de/hunter+seefried/1
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Now you're lying after you've been gobsmacked.
> 
> I never said that guy is a Republican.  This would be you, caught lying that he's a Democrat,  now lying about what I said.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep digging, rightard. This is fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Cons lying....nothing new in that.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> The D's can have their own commission now for as long as it pleases them to keep it up, keep it up
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats need to be able to hide under "bipartisanship"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> Bipartisan is what prevents only one side being able to influence the investigations.
> 
> It seems to me this is the GOP wanting to hide under the label of partisanship, so they won't have to deal with what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hiding" under the label of being bipartisan isn't trying to suggest bipartisanship will take place nor does it have the intent of being bipartisan from a Democrat perspective, thus the meaning of "hiding" under the label is appropriate in the context it was written in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are contending that a commission represent equally by both parties won't be bipartisan? Care to explain how you come to this conclusion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's have an "bipartisan" investigation on how politicians enabled the BLM riots.
> 
> You don't have a problem with that, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As abhorrent as those riots were, they weren't an attack on our country. Unlike Insurrection Day which was an attack at the heart of our government to prevent the winner of the 2020 election being certified so that the loser of that election could be undemocratically installed.
> 
> You demonstrate how the right suffers from an abnormal brain disfunction known as conservatism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither were the Jan 6 riots.  Who are you trying to kid?  You only fool the gullible with this horseshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ a fucking moron who doesn't know what the U.S. government is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I now you don't overthrow it with a taser and some cable ties, dip stick.
> 
> The hysteria over this event is purely fictional
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do with a big enough mob to subdue the police and lawmakers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't subdue people who can use machine guns, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hundreds of thousands descended upon the Capitol.  Thousand squeezed inside the perimeter of the building and some 800 stormed inside. And that was before other departments showed up as backup with machine guns.
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for admitting it was unarmed Americans against machine guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Why lie, fucking moron? Where did I say the insurgents were unarmed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What were they armed with, cable ties?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking moron....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capitol Breach Cases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.justice.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You web page uses the term "dangerous weapon" over and over.  Nowhere is that defined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you work so hard to show the forum just how big of a fucking moron you are, fucking moron?
> 
> Fucking moron... a) there's some 40 insurrectionists on that page charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon. That means they were armed, despite your delusional claims they weren't;  and b) every one of those has their indictment linked which describes what they used as weapons.
> 
> Seriously fucking moron, what the fuck is wrong with you? When did you decide to side with enemies of America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What "dangerous weapon" was that, cable ties?  A hollow aluminum flag poll?
> 
> Their indictment does not describe this so called "dangerous weapon."  It simply says "dangerous weapon."  It takes a special kind of stupid to believe these people intended to overthrow the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, fucking moron, the indictments identify the "dangerous weapons."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please quote one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least you admit you're too big of a fucking moron to click on these *even though I gave you a link to all the indictments and statements of facts*
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.justice.gov/opa/page/file/1357096/download
> 
> ​_The defendant is clearly observed in surveillance video of this entrance, wearing the same clothing described above and observed in earlier footage, and *armed with a metal baseball bat.* The defendant is observed repeatedly striking a group of both U.S. Capitol and Metropolitan Police Department uniformed officers with the baseball bat._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's one.  So one guy was trying to overthrow the government?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You asked for one and I showed you one, ya fucking moron.
> 
> And there's 40 more.
Click to expand...

40 more armed with cable ties?


----------



## Faun

bravoactual said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spot the cognitive righardedness...
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> _proof=guy with dixie flag was a Dem from Delaware and his fur collar friend who broke in was a dem_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Both father and son are not listed as registered voters_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What.....What's that you say.....I am shocked.....nay.....nay....I am acrimonious.....acrimonious do you hear!!!! You a Republican lied?????
> 
> Must be a day that ends in "*Y*".
Click to expand...

And in true trumpian fashion, he kept compounding his lies to cover for previous lies.

 claims Confederacy guy is a Democrat

 claims I said Confederacy guy is a Republican 

 claims I said Confederacy guy voted for Trump​


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one.  So one guy was trying to overthrow the government?
> 
> 
> 
> And about 400 more with either lesser or greater charges pending against them.
> But what does it matter to a worthless piece of shit precocious teenage mutt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have one example of an actual deadly weapon.  Otherwise, you got bear spray and cable ties.  How do you overthrow the government with bear spray or cable ties?  How do you do it with a baseball bat, for that matter?
> 
> There are no "greater charges," retard.  All the others have lessor charges pending against them.  Carrying cable ties is not a felony, or even a crime, for that matter.  Neither is carrying bear spray.
Click to expand...

Stop lying, fucking moron. It wasn't just one guy with a dangerous weapon.  It was dozens, as the link I gave you to DoJ indictments to date shows.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> The D's can have their own commission now for as long as it pleases them to keep it up, keep it up
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats need to be able to hide under "bipartisanship"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> Bipartisan is what prevents only one side being able to influence the investigations.
> 
> It seems to me this is the GOP wanting to hide under the label of partisanship, so they won't have to deal with what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hiding" under the label of being bipartisan isn't trying to suggest bipartisanship will take place nor does it have the intent of being bipartisan from a Democrat perspective, thus the meaning of "hiding" under the label is appropriate in the context it was written in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are contending that a commission represent equally by both parties won't be bipartisan? Care to explain how you come to this conclusion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's have an "bipartisan" investigation on how politicians enabled the BLM riots.
> 
> You don't have a problem with that, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As abhorrent as those riots were, they weren't an attack on our country. Unlike Insurrection Day which was an attack at the heart of our government to prevent the winner of the 2020 election being certified so that the loser of that election could be undemocratically installed.
> 
> You demonstrate how the right suffers from an abnormal brain disfunction known as conservatism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither were the Jan 6 riots.  Who are you trying to kid?  You only fool the gullible with this horseshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ a fucking moron who doesn't know what the U.S. government is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I now you don't overthrow it with a taser and some cable ties, dip stick.
> 
> The hysteria over this event is purely fictional
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do with a big enough mob to subdue the police and lawmakers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't subdue people who can use machine guns, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hundreds of thousands descended upon the Capitol.  Thousand squeezed inside the perimeter of the building and some 800 stormed inside. And that was before other departments showed up as backup with machine guns.
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for admitting it was unarmed Americans against machine guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Why lie, fucking moron? Where did I say the insurgents were unarmed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What were they armed with, cable ties?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking moron....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capitol Breach Cases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.justice.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You web page uses the term "dangerous weapon" over and over.  Nowhere is that defined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you work so hard to show the forum just how big of a fucking moron you are, fucking moron?
> 
> Fucking moron... a) there's some 40 insurrectionists on that page charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon. That means they were armed, despite your delusional claims they weren't;  and b) every one of those has their indictment linked which describes what they used as weapons.
> 
> Seriously fucking moron, what the fuck is wrong with you? When did you decide to side with enemies of America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What "dangerous weapon" was that, cable ties?  A hollow aluminum flag poll?
> 
> Their indictment does not describe this so called "dangerous weapon."  It simply says "dangerous weapon."  It takes a special kind of stupid to believe these people intended to overthrow the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, fucking moron, the indictments identify the "dangerous weapons."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please quote one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least you admit you're too big of a fucking moron to click on these *even though I gave you a link to all the indictments and statements of facts*
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.justice.gov/opa/page/file/1357096/download
> 
> ​_The defendant is clearly observed in surveillance video of this entrance, wearing the same clothing described above and observed in earlier footage, and *armed with a metal baseball bat.* The defendant is observed repeatedly striking a group of both U.S. Capitol and Metropolitan Police Department uniformed officers with the baseball bat._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's one.  So one guy was trying to overthrow the government?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You asked for one and I showed you one, ya fucking moron.
> 
> And there's 40 more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 40 more armed with cable ties?
Click to expand...

Nope, some 49 others armed with "dangerous weapons."


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> The D's can have their own commission now for as long as it pleases them to keep it up, keep it up
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats need to be able to hide under "bipartisanship"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> Bipartisan is what prevents only one side being able to influence the investigations.
> 
> It seems to me this is the GOP wanting to hide under the label of partisanship, so they won't have to deal with what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hiding" under the label of being bipartisan isn't trying to suggest bipartisanship will take place nor does it have the intent of being bipartisan from a Democrat perspective, thus the meaning of "hiding" under the label is appropriate in the context it was written in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are contending that a commission represent equally by both parties won't be bipartisan? Care to explain how you come to this conclusion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's have an "bipartisan" investigation on how politicians enabled the BLM riots.
> 
> You don't have a problem with that, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As abhorrent as those riots were, they weren't an attack on our country. Unlike Insurrection Day which was an attack at the heart of our government to prevent the winner of the 2020 election being certified so that the loser of that election could be undemocratically installed.
> 
> You demonstrate how the right suffers from an abnormal brain disfunction known as conservatism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither were the Jan 6 riots.  Who are you trying to kid?  You only fool the gullible with this horseshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ a fucking moron who doesn't know what the U.S. government is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I now you don't overthrow it with a taser and some cable ties, dip stick.
> 
> The hysteria over this event is purely fictional
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do with a big enough mob to subdue the police and lawmakers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't subdue people who can use machine guns, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hundreds of thousands descended upon the Capitol.  Thousand squeezed inside the perimeter of the building and some 800 stormed inside. And that was before other departments showed up as backup with machine guns.
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for admitting it was unarmed Americans against machine guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Why lie, fucking moron? Where did I say the insurgents were unarmed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What were they armed with, cable ties?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking moron....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capitol Breach Cases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.justice.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You web page uses the term "dangerous weapon" over and over.  Nowhere is that defined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you work so hard to show the forum just how big of a fucking moron you are, fucking moron?
> 
> Fucking moron... a) there's some 40 insurrectionists on that page charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon. That means they were armed, despite your delusional claims they weren't;  and b) every one of those has their indictment linked which describes what they used as weapons.
> 
> Seriously fucking moron, what the fuck is wrong with you? When did you decide to side with enemies of America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What "dangerous weapon" was that, cable ties?  A hollow aluminum flag poll?
> 
> Their indictment does not describe this so called "dangerous weapon."  It simply says "dangerous weapon."  It takes a special kind of stupid to believe these people intended to overthrow the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, fucking moron, the indictments identify the "dangerous weapons."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please quote one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least you admit you're too big of a fucking moron to click on these *even though I gave you a link to all the indictments and statements of facts*
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.justice.gov/opa/page/file/1357096/download
> 
> ​_The defendant is clearly observed in surveillance video of this entrance, wearing the same clothing described above and observed in earlier footage, and *armed with a metal baseball bat.* The defendant is observed repeatedly striking a group of both U.S. Capitol and Metropolitan Police Department uniformed officers with the baseball bat._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's one.  So one guy was trying to overthrow the government?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You asked for one and I showed you one, ya fucking moron.
> 
> And there's 40 more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 40 more armed with cable ties?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, some 49 others armed with "dangerous weapons."
Click to expand...

cable ties and bear spray.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one.  So one guy was trying to overthrow the government?
> 
> 
> 
> And about 400 more with either lesser or greater charges pending against them.
> But what does it matter to a worthless piece of shit precocious teenage mutt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have one example of an actual deadly weapon.  Otherwise, you got bear spray and cable ties.  How do you overthrow the government with bear spray or cable ties?  How do you do it with a baseball bat, for that matter?
> 
> There are no "greater charges," retard.  All the others have lessor charges pending against them.  Carrying cable ties is not a felony, or even a crime, for that matter.  Neither is carrying bear spray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop lying, fucking moron. It wasn't just one guy with a dangerous weapon.  It was dozens, as the link I gave you to DoJ indictments to date shows.
Click to expand...

The police called cable ties a dangerous weapon.  It says so right in that report you posted.


----------



## bravoactual

Dekster said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you know, the democrats could have actually compromised and agreed to investigate all their violent protests too as part of this non-partisan commission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Dems do not need to "*Compromise*".  Why should they?  The 01-06-21 was Republican, that is why those shits don't want an investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they wanted their commission they needed to compromise.  They elected not to.  Strange that they would even ask for this commossion since they already impeached Trump with no investigation whatsoever claiming he caused it.
Click to expand...


Why?  First off, the bill they voted on was a Compromise that gave McCarthy what he wanted.....then he backed out of it.

Compromise means nothing to Republicans.   Republicans do NOT want to focus 01-06-21 because they know it was their supporters who did it.  Using ANTIFA and BLM is nothing but dime store distractions from the events of that day.

Cons do not want face that reality.  There were over *33+Investigations in BENGHAZI!!!!!!!!!,* but when comes Reich Wing Attempt At Violent Insurrection, they want to ignore it.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one.  So one guy was trying to overthrow the government?
> 
> 
> 
> And about 400 more with either lesser or greater charges pending against them.
> But what does it matter to a worthless piece of shit precocious teenage mutt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have one example of an actual deadly weapon.  Otherwise, you got bear spray and cable ties.  How do you overthrow the government with bear spray or cable ties?  How do you do it with a baseball bat, for that matter?
> 
> There are no "greater charges," retard.  All the others have lessor charges pending against them.  Carrying cable ties is not a felony, or even a crime, for that matter.  Neither is carrying bear spray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop lying, fucking moron. It wasn't just one guy with a dangerous weapon.  It was dozens, as the link I gave you to DoJ indictments to date shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police called cable ties a dangerous weapon.  It says so right in that report you posted.
Click to expand...

You're lying again, fucking moron. There's no mention of "cable ties."


----------



## Faun

bravoactual said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you know, the democrats could have actually compromised and agreed to investigate all their violent protests too as part of this non-partisan commission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Dems do not need to "*Compromise*".  Why should they?  The 01-06-21 was Republican, that is why those shits don't want an investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they wanted their commission they needed to compromise.  They elected not to.  Strange that they would even ask for this commossion since they already impeached Trump with no investigation whatsoever claiming he caused it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  First off, the bill they voted on was a Compromise that gave McCarthy what he wanted.....then he backed out of it.
> 
> Compromise means nothing to Republicans.   Republicans do NO.T want to focus 01-06-21 because they know it was their supporters who did it.  Using ANTIFA and BLM is nothing but dime store distractions from the events of that day.
> 
> Cons do not want face that reality.  There were over *33+Investigations in BENGHAZI!!!!!!!!!,* but when comes Reich Wing Attempt At Violent Insurrection, they want to ignore it.
Click to expand...

They can't ignore it, it's not going away. They had their opportunity for a bipartisan commission. They passed on that. So now partisan committees will be shoved in their face.


----------



## Donald H

bravoactual said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you know, the democrats could have actually compromised and agreed to investigate all their violent protests too as part of this non-partisan commission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Dems do not need to "*Compromise*".  Why should they?  The 01-06-21 was Republican, that is why those shits don't want an investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they wanted their commission they needed to compromise.  They elected not to.  Strange that they would even ask for this commossion since they already impeached Trump with no investigation whatsoever claiming he caused it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  First off, the bill they voted on was a Compromise that gave McCarthy what he wanted.....then he backed out of it.
> 
> Compromise means nothing to Republicans.   Republicans do NO.T want to focus 01-06-21 because they know it was their supporters who did it.  Using ANTIFA and BLM is nothing but dime store distractions from the events of that day.
> 
> Cons do not want face that reality.  There were over *33+Investigations in BENGHAZI!!!!!!!!!,* but when comes Reich Wing Attempt At Violent Insurrection, they want to ignore it.
Click to expand...

Relax, it's not a big deal at the moment. The perps will be punished for their crimes as is appropriate. Just as surely as Ashlee Babbitt met up with the appropriate punishment!


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one.  So one guy was trying to overthrow the government?
> 
> 
> 
> And about 400 more with either lesser or greater charges pending against them.
> But what does it matter to a worthless piece of shit precocious teenage mutt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have one example of an actual deadly weapon.  Otherwise, you got bear spray and cable ties.  How do you overthrow the government with bear spray or cable ties?  How do you do it with a baseball bat, for that matter?
> 
> There are no "greater charges," retard.  All the others have lessor charges pending against them.  Carrying cable ties is not a felony, or even a crime, for that matter.  Neither is carrying bear spray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop lying, fucking moron. It wasn't just one guy with a dangerous weapon.  It was dozens, as the link I gave you to DoJ indictments to date shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police called cable ties a dangerous weapon.  It says so right in that report you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying again, fucking moron. There's no mention of "cable ties."
Click to expand...

_During  the  course  of  the  violent  protests,  several  violent  protestors  were  armed  with  weapons including bats, pepper spray, sticks, *zip ties*, as well as bulletproof vests and anti-tear gas masks.  During the course of the violent protest, several law enforcement officers were assaulted by these violent protesters._​​They called them "zip ties."


----------



## bripat9643

Donald H said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you know, the democrats could have actually compromised and agreed to investigate all their violent protests too as part of this non-partisan commission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Dems do not need to "*Compromise*".  Why should they?  The 01-06-21 was Republican, that is why those shits don't want an investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they wanted their commission they needed to compromise.  They elected not to.  Strange that they would even ask for this commossion since they already impeached Trump with no investigation whatsoever claiming he caused it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  First off, the bill they voted on was a Compromise that gave McCarthy what he wanted.....then he backed out of it.
> 
> Compromise means nothing to Republicans.   Republicans do NO.T want to focus 01-06-21 because they know it was their supporters who did it.  Using ANTIFA and BLM is nothing but dime store distractions from the events of that day.
> 
> Cons do not want face that reality.  There were over *33+Investigations in BENGHAZI!!!!!!!!!,* but when comes Reich Wing Attempt At Violent Insurrection, they want to ignore it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Relax, it's not a big deal at the moment. The perps will be punished for their crimes as is appropriate. Just as surely as Ashlee Babbitt met up with the appropriate punishment!
Click to expand...

"Appropriate" would be a suspended sentence.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you know, the democrats could have actually compromised and agreed to investigate all their violent protests too as part of this non-partisan commission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Dems do not need to "*Compromise*".  Why should they?  The 01-06-21 was Republican, that is why those shits don't want an investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they wanted their commission they needed to compromise.  They elected not to.  Strange that they would even ask for this commossion since they already impeached Trump with no investigation whatsoever claiming he caused it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  First off, the bill they voted on was a Compromise that gave McCarthy what he wanted.....then he backed out of it.
> 
> Compromise means nothing to Republicans.   Republicans do NO.T want to focus 01-06-21 because they know it was their supporters who did it.  Using ANTIFA and BLM is nothing but dime store distractions from the events of that day.
> 
> Cons do not want face that reality.  There were over *33+Investigations in BENGHAZI!!!!!!!!!,* but when comes Reich Wing Attempt At Violent Insurrection, they want to ignore it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can't ignore it, it's not going away. They had their opportunity for a bipartisan commission. They passed on that. So now partisan committees will be shoved in their face.
Click to expand...

It will go away.  However, we all know Nazi Piglosi and the Dims will try to keep it alive as long as possible.  That's the only reason for the commission.


----------



## Dekster

Faun said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you know, the democrats could have actually compromised and agreed to investigate all their violent protests too as part of this non-partisan commission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Dems do not need to "*Compromise*".  Why should they?  The 01-06-21 was Republican, that is why those shits don't want an investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they wanted their commission they needed to compromise.  They elected not to.  Strange that they would even ask for this commossion since they already impeached Trump with no investigation whatsoever claiming he caused it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  First off, the bill they voted on was a Compromise that gave McCarthy what he wanted.....then he backed out of it.
> 
> Compromise means nothing to Republicans.   Republicans do NO.T want to focus 01-06-21 because they know it was their supporters who did it.  Using ANTIFA and BLM is nothing but dime store distractions from the events of that day.
> 
> Cons do not want face that reality.  There were over *33+Investigations in BENGHAZI!!!!!!!!!,* but when comes Reich Wing Attempt At Violent Insurrection, they want to ignore it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can't ignore it, it's not going away. They had their opportunity for a bipartisan commission. They passed on that. So now partisan committees will be shoved in their face.
Click to expand...


I am sure it will be as much democratic porn as the last two impeachment hearings.  Public masturbation is so progressive....


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one.  So one guy was trying to overthrow the government?
> 
> 
> 
> And about 400 more with either lesser or greater charges pending against them.
> But what does it matter to a worthless piece of shit precocious teenage mutt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have one example of an actual deadly weapon.  Otherwise, you got bear spray and cable ties.  How do you overthrow the government with bear spray or cable ties?  How do you do it with a baseball bat, for that matter?
> 
> There are no "greater charges," retard.  All the others have lessor charges pending against them.  Carrying cable ties is not a felony, or even a crime, for that matter.  Neither is carrying bear spray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop lying, fucking moron. It wasn't just one guy with a dangerous weapon.  It was dozens, as the link I gave you to DoJ indictments to date shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police called cable ties a dangerous weapon.  It says so right in that report you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying again, fucking moron. There's no mention of "cable ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _During  the  course  of  the  violent  protests,  several  violent  protestors  were  armed  with  weapons including bats, pepper spray, sticks, *zip ties*, as well as bulletproof vests and anti-tear gas masks.  During the course of the violent protest, several law enforcement officers were assaulted by these violent protesters._​​They called them "zip ties."
Click to expand...

Fucking moron, YOU called them "cable ties."

This is a cable tie...




They didn't arrest Larry the Cable Guy. They arrested Larry Brock and Eric Munchel who were in possession of "flex-cuffs" according to their indictments.

And neither of them are charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon.

But I understand,  you're a rightwingnut so lying comes as natural to you as speaking and posting.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you know, the democrats could have actually compromised and agreed to investigate all their violent protests too as part of this non-partisan commission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Dems do not need to "*Compromise*".  Why should they?  The 01-06-21 was Republican, that is why those shits don't want an investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they wanted their commission they needed to compromise.  They elected not to.  Strange that they would even ask for this commossion since they already impeached Trump with no investigation whatsoever claiming he caused it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  First off, the bill they voted on was a Compromise that gave McCarthy what he wanted.....then he backed out of it.
> 
> Compromise means nothing to Republicans.   Republicans do NO.T want to focus 01-06-21 because they know it was their supporters who did it.  Using ANTIFA and BLM is nothing but dime store distractions from the events of that day.
> 
> Cons do not want face that reality.  There were over *33+Investigations in BENGHAZI!!!!!!!!!,* but when comes Reich Wing Attempt At Violent Insurrection, they want to ignore it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can't ignore it, it's not going away. They had their opportunity for a bipartisan commission. They passed on that. So now partisan committees will be shoved in their face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will go away.  However, we all know Nazi Piglosi and the Dims will try to keep it alive as long as possible.  That's the only reason for the commission.
Click to expand...

Nope, Insurrection Day will live on in infamy.


----------



## bravoactual

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one.  So one guy was trying to overthrow the government?
> 
> 
> 
> And about 400 more with either lesser or greater charges pending against them.
> But what does it matter to a worthless piece of shit precocious teenage mutt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have one example of an actual deadly weapon.  Otherwise, you got bear spray and cable ties.  How do you overthrow the government with bear spray or cable ties?  How do you do it with a baseball bat, for that matter?
> 
> There are no "greater charges," retard.  All the others have lessor charges pending against them.  Carrying cable ties is not a felony, or even a crime, for that matter.  Neither is carrying bear spray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop lying, fucking moron. It wasn't just one guy with a dangerous weapon.  It was dozens, as the link I gave you to DoJ indictments to date shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police called cable ties a dangerous weapon.  It says so right in that repIe
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one.  So one guy was trying to overthrow the government?
> 
> 
> 
> And about 400 more with either lesser or greater charges pending against them.
> But what does it matter to a worthless piece of shit precocious teenage mutt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have one example of an actual deadly weapon.  Otherwise, you got bear spray and cable ties.  How do you overthrow the government with bear spray or cable ties?  How do you do it with a baseball bat, for that matter?
> 
> There are no "greater charges," retard.  All the others have lessor charges pending against them.  Carrying cable ties is not a felony, or even a crime, for that matter.  Neither is carrying bear spray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop lying, fucking moron. It wasn't just one guy with a dangerous weapon.  It was dozens, as the link I gave you to DoJ indictments to date shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police called cable ties a dangerous weapon.  It says so right in that report you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying again, fucking moron. There's no mention of "cable ties."
Click to expand...


Cable Ties - since when is B&D being discussed?


----------



## bravoactual

Faun said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you know, the democrats could have actually compromised and agreed to investigate all their violent protests too as part of this non-partisan commission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Dems do not need to "*Compromise*".  Why should they?  The 01-06-21 was Republican, that is why those shits don't want an investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they wanted their commission they needed to compromise.  They elected not to.  Strange that they would even ask for this commossion since they already impeached Trump with no investigation whatsoever claiming he caused it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  First off, the bill they voted on was a Compromise that gave McCarthy what he wanted.....then he backed out of it.
> 
> Compromise means nothing to Republicans.   Republicans do NO.T want to focus 01-06-21 because they know it was their supporters who did it.  Using ANTIFA and BLM is nothing but dime store distractions from the events of that day.
> 
> Cons do not want face that reality.  There were over *33+Investigations in BENGHAZI!!!!!!!!!,* but when comes Reich Wing Attempt At Violent Insurrection, they want to ignore it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can't ignore it, it's not going away. They had their opportunity for a bipartisan commission. They passed on that. So now partisan committees will be shoved in their face.
Click to expand...


To a Lying Republican, compromise means they get their way....or else.


----------



## bravoactual

Faun said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spot the cognitive righardedness...
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> _proof=guy with dixie flag was a Dem from Delaware and his fur collar friend who broke in was a dem_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Both father and son are not listed as registered voters_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What.....What's that you say.....I am shocked.....nay.....nay....I am acrimonious.....acrimonious do you hear!!!! You a Republican lied?????
> 
> Must be a day that ends in "*Y*".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And in true trumpian fashion, he kept compounding his lies to cover for previous lies.
> 
> claims Confederacy guy is a Democrat​​ claims I said Confederacy guy is a Republican​​ claims I said Confederacy guy voted for Trump​
Click to expand...


Cons to have that problem.  They cannot keep their lies straight, so they create new lies to cover the fact they made up old lies.


----------



## Dekster

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you know, the democrats could have actually compromised and agreed to investigate all their violent protests too as part of this non-partisan commission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Dems do not need to "*Compromise*".  Why should they?  The 01-06-21 was Republican, that is why those shits don't want an investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they wanted their commission they needed to compromise.  They elected not to.  Strange that they would even ask for this commossion since they already impeached Trump with no investigation whatsoever claiming he caused it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  First off, the bill they voted on was a Compromise that gave McCarthy what he wanted.....then he backed out of it.
> 
> Compromise means nothing to Republicans.   Republicans do NO.T want to focus 01-06-21 because they know it was their supporters who did it.  Using ANTIFA and BLM is nothing but dime store distractions from the events of that day.
> 
> Cons do not want face that reality.  There were over *33+Investigations in BENGHAZI!!!!!!!!!,* but when comes Reich Wing Attempt At Violent Insurrection, they want to ignore it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can't ignore it, it's not going away. They had their opportunity for a bipartisan commission. They passed on that. So now partisan committees will be shoved in their face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will go away.  However, we all know Nazi Piglosi and the Dims will try to keep it alive as long as possible.  That's the only reason for the commission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, Insurrection Day will live on in infamy.
Click to expand...


As will Trump in democratic minds.  Mental illness is good like that.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you know, the democrats could have actually compromised and agreed to investigate all their violent protests too as part of this non-partisan commission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Dems do not need to "*Compromise*".  Why should they?  The 01-06-21 was Republican, that is why those shits don't want an investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they wanted their commission they needed to compromise.  They elected not to.  Strange that they would even ask for this commossion since they already impeached Trump with no investigation whatsoever claiming he caused it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  First off, the bill they voted on was a Compromise that gave McCarthy what he wanted.....then he backed out of it.
> 
> Compromise means nothing to Republicans.   Republicans do NO.T want to focus 01-06-21 because they know it was their supporters who did it.  Using ANTIFA and BLM is nothing but dime store distractions from the events of that day.
> 
> Cons do not want face that reality.  There were over *33+Investigations in BENGHAZI!!!!!!!!!,* but when comes Reich Wing Attempt At Violent Insurrection, they want to ignore it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can't ignore it, it's not going away. They had their opportunity for a bipartisan commission. They passed on that. So now partisan committees will be shoved in their face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will go away.  However, we all know Nazi Piglosi and the Dims will try to keep it alive as long as possible.  That's the only reason for the commission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, Insurrection Day will live on in infamy.
Click to expand...

NOT.


----------



## bravoactual

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you know, the democrats could have actually compromised and agreed to investigate all their violent protests too as part of this non-partisan commission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Dems do not need to "*Compromise*".  Why should they?  The 01-06-21 was Republican, that is why those shits don't want an investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they wanted their commission they needed to compromise.  They elected not to.  Strange that they would even ask for this commossion since they already impeached Trump with no investigation whatsoever claiming he caused it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  First off, the bill they voted on was a Compromise that gave McCarthy what he wanted.....then he backed out of it.
> 
> Compromise means nothing to Republicans.   Republicans do NO.T want to focus 01-06-21 because they know it was their supporters who did it.  Using ANTIFA and BLM is nothing but dime store distractions from the events of that day.
> 
> Cons do not want face that reality.  There were over *33+Investigations in BENGHAZI!!!!!!!!!,* but when comes Reich Wing Attempt At Violent Insurrection, they want to ignore it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can't ignore it, it's not going away. They had their opportunity for a bipartisan commission. They passed on that. So now partisan committees will be shoved in their face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will go away.  However, we all know Nazi Piglosi and the Dims will try to keep it alive as long as possible.  That's the only reason for the commission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, Insurrection Day will live on in infamy.
Click to expand...


No matter how hard they try, and they do.  Cons will always own 01-06-21.  Those Anti-American/Anti-Democracy/Constitution Hating Assholes who attacked the United States Capitol were THEIR PEOPLE.  

They supported the violence.  They condoned the violence.  They encouraged the violence.  That violence is all about Cons.  

*NOT ANTIFA......NOT BLM.....01-06-21 WAS ALL CONSERVATIVES WANTING TO DESTORY OUR COUNTRY.

FUCK THEM AND THE FUCKING ASSHOLES WHO SUPPORT THEM.*


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one.  So one guy was trying to overthrow the government?
> 
> 
> 
> And about 400 more with either lesser or greater charges pending against them.
> But what does it matter to a worthless piece of shit precocious teenage mutt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have one example of an actual deadly weapon.  Otherwise, you got bear spray and cable ties.  How do you overthrow the government with bear spray or cable ties?  How do you do it with a baseball bat, for that matter?
> 
> There are no "greater charges," retard.  All the others have lessor charges pending against them.  Carrying cable ties is not a felony, or even a crime, for that matter.  Neither is carrying bear spray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop lying, fucking moron. It wasn't just one guy with a dangerous weapon.  It was dozens, as the link I gave you to DoJ indictments to date shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police called cable ties a dangerous weapon.  It says so right in that report you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying again, fucking moron. There's no mention of "cable ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _During  the  course  of  the  violent  protests,  several  violent  protestors  were  armed  with  weapons including bats, pepper spray, sticks, *zip ties*, as well as bulletproof vests and anti-tear gas masks.  During the course of the violent protest, several law enforcement officers were assaulted by these violent protesters._​​They called them "zip ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking moron, YOU called them "cable ties."
> 
> This is a cable tie...
> 
> View attachment 495905​
> They didn't arrest Larry the Cable Guy. They arrested Larry Brock and Eric Munchel who were in possession of "flex-cuffs" according to their indictments.
> 
> And neither of them are charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon.
> 
> But I understand,  you're a rightwingnut so lying comes as natural to you as speaking and posting.
Click to expand...

Your "report" listed zip ties as dangerous weapons, asshole.  

Two Men Charged in Connection with Events at U.S. Capitol​
_Larry Rendell Brock, of Texas, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Brock was arrested today in Texas._​​_            It is alleged that Brock was identified as one of the individuals who unlawfully entered the U.S. Capitol wearing a green helmet, green tactical vest with patches, black and camo jacket, and beige pants holding a white flex cuff, which is used by law enforcement to restrain and/or detain subjects._​​_            Eric Gavelek Munchel, of Tennessee, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Munchel was arrested today in Tennessee._​​Yeah, those are serious crimes.  NOT.


----------



## shockedcanadian

DrLove said:


> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com



Can I ask what a Commission is supposed to find out?   Don't you spend your tax dollars on local, state and federal police?  Haven't they already investigated?


----------



## bripat9643

shockedcanadian said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask what a Commission is supposed to find out?   Don't you spend your tax dollars on local, state and federal police?  Haven't they already investigated?
Click to expand...

The FBI has been investigating it for 5 months.


----------



## Dragonlady

beagle9 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have to gas some people and kick the shit out of some others to get a good photo op with an upside down bible it's well worth the cost if you're Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's all shed a tear for liberals who had to move a few blocks from where they were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just remember that the image Trump created will be forever associated with the violent attacks by the American military, on peaceful protestors exercising their First Amendment Rights.  And it galvanized public opposition to the Trump Presidency.
> 
> You wonder why so many people voted for Joe Biden, well the image of Trump standing in front that church, having just tear-gassed the Minister who was standing in front of it giving out water to the marchers, holding an upside down Bible, literally drove voters to the polls to get the criminal out of office.
> 
> And here you are mocking the violence that cost Trump the election!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leftist/liberals have done enough in their own names to receive their just rewards of not gaining a whole lotta respect in life. How is there supposed to be a respect for leftist/liberals or anyone for that matter, after all that they have done, and after the action's that they have taken and/or shown in life, without any regards or repentance of their actions that have been taken by them ??? People have their crosses to bare, but for those who refuse proper instruction in life, and refuse to turn from their wicked ways, then respect will be hard to find.
Click to expand...


Well that's a lot of high and mighty sounding words, but it's lacking any kind of details, and it's total bullshit!!  What the actual fuck do you think that Democrats have done?  

I have watched these last 40 years since Reagan was elected, and Republicans have absolutely destroyed your nation:

4 massive economic crashes in the last 100 years - all under Republican Presidents
massive corrupt by Republican Presidents resulting in 100's of criminal charges against staffers, members of cabinet, and advisors
no Democratic President has taken the USA into a war since Truman went into Korea
Republicans have only held the House via massive gerrymandering and voter suppression
Republicans no longer have a platform
Republicans have no plan for the nation, other than to retain power, and prevent minorities and poor people from voting
The Republican Party has become an fascist authoritarian party and the party must spend some time now restoring its honesty, and its commitment to democracy.  

Of an authoritarian dictatorship takes over the USA, the rest of the world will pull all investment out of the USA, and cease doing business with you.


----------



## Dragonlady

shockedcanadian said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask what a Commission is supposed to find out?   Don't you spend your tax dollars on local, state and federal police?  Haven't they already investigated?
Click to expand...


*What the Commission will find out is why, with more military, CIA, FBI, National Guard, DC Police, Capitol Police and Park Police per square mile than any other city in the world, did it take 5 hours of desperate pleading by Congressional Leaders, Capitol Police, and finally, a direct order from the Vice President, before reinforcements were sent to the Capitol that day.

It is not the job of the FBI, or the DOJ to investigate this.  It is the job a Commission to find out why, with all of the warnings and preparations beforehand, a force from Baltimore arrived at the Capitol, before the DC National Guard?  Just like they investigated how the US wasn't better prepared before 9/11, given the warnings they had before that happened too.

What should they do differently in future, to prevent this from happening.  Capitol Police were involved in hand to hand combat for nearly 5 hours before reinforcements arrived.  That should not have happened and only a Commission or a House Investigation will find the answers to this.

The same Republicans who insisted on 7 Benghazi Investigations so that "all of the facts could come out" because 4 Americans died, are now refusing to have 1 investigation to find out why 3 Capitol Policemen died, and why 150 of them were injured, and why they were left to fight for their lives for 5 hours.*


----------



## bripat9643

Dragonlady said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask what a Commission is supposed to find out?   Don't you spend your tax dollars on local, state and federal police?  Haven't they already investigated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *What the Commission will find out is why, with more military, CIA, FBI, National Guard, DC Police, Capitol Police and Park Police per square mile than any other city in the world, did it take 5 hours of desperate pleading by Congressional Leaders, Capitol Police, and finally, a direct order from the Vice President, before reinforcements were sent to the Capitol that day.
> 
> It is not the job of the FBI, or the DOJ to investigate this.  It is the job a Commission to find out why, with all of the warnings and preparations beforehand, a force from Baltimore arrived at the Capitol, before the DC National Guard?  Just like they investigated how the US wasn't better prepared before 9/11, given the warnings they had before that happened too.
> 
> What should they do differently in future, to prevent this from happening.  Capitol Police were involved in hand to hand combat for nearly 5 hours before reinforcements arrived.  That should not have happened and only a Commission or a House Investigation will find the answers to this.
> 
> The same Republicans who insisted on 7 Benghazi Investigations so that "all of the facts could come out" because 4 Americans died, are now refusing to have 1 investigation to find out why 3 Capitol Policemen died, and why 150 of them were injured, and why they were left to fight for their lives for 5 hours.*
Click to expand...

You can blame Nazi Piglosi for that, obviously.


----------



## Dragonlady

HaShev said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> proof=guy with dixie flag was a Dem from Delaware
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You doubt the FBI?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still waiting for you to post proof that guy is a Democrat..........
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can see by your 1 sentence ad hominem posts that you are to lazy to find it yourself.
> 
> 
> https://voterrecords.com/voter/6351534/kevin-seefried
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Retard, this is who you show is a registered Democrat...
> 
> View attachment 495850​
> Note the year of birth...*1986*. The Kevin Seefried you claim was in the Capitol with the Confederate battle flag is from *Wilmington* and would be about *34*.
> 
> But the actual Kevin Seefried in the Capitol is *51* and is from *Laurel*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI arrests Delaware dad Kevin Seefried who carried Confederate flag during Capitol riot while son took selfies
> 
> 
> 51-year-old Seefried was seen wielding the controversial Confederate flag, while creating a ruckus inside the Capitol along with his son Hunter, who was also arrested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaww.com
> 
> 
> 
> ​_As part of the FBI’s nationwide manhunt to identify the rioters at the US Capitol on January 6, Delaware man Kevin Seefried, who was spotted carrying a Confederate flag inside the Capitol, was arrested on January 14. In a viral photo from the Capitol siege, *51-year-old Seefried* was seen carrying the controversial Confederate flag while creating a ruckus inside the Capitol along with his son Hunter._​​_[...]_​​_During his interrogation with the FBI, Kevin admitted that he displays the same flag outside *his home in Laurel, Delaware*. On the day of the Capitol attack, he carried the flag all the way to Washington, DC, proudly asserting his allegiance to the controversial banner, which, in fact, is banned in multiple states._​​_[emphasis added to highlight your ignorance]_​
> Savvy, rightard? That's a different Kevin Seefried. That's why I wanted you to post your _"proof."_ Because I know you're an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot, you were suppose to search and find his voter registration, thus proving it's being censored, otherwise you would have boasted about his party....wah. Wah wahhhh!
> View attachment 495881
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have to find shit, rightard. YOU were the one to claim he's a Democrat. The onus to prove that is yours, not mine.
> 
> And so far, you made an utter fool of yourself by posting the wrong person and proving to be too stupid to do even a minimal amount of research to learn you had the wrong guy, who's the wrong age and from the wrong town.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you do and choosing name calling just proves you can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Keep digging, rightard.
> 
> 
> 
> You got schlonged.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both father and son are not listed as registered voters, so that's why you couldn't find it and you couldn't admit your claims about them being Republicans or voters at all.  -oops
> 
> 
> 
> https://voterrecords.com/voters/de/hunter+seefried/1
Click to expand...

You can't access voter registration records.  That's illegal.


----------



## bravoactual

Dragonlady said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have to gas some people and kick the shit out of some others to get a good photo op with an upside down bible it's well worth the cost if you're Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's all shed a tear for liberals who had to move a few blocks from where they were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just remember that the image Trump created will be forever associated with the violent attacks by the American military, on peaceful protestors exercising their First Amendment Rights.  And it galvanized public opposition to the Trump Presidency.
> 
> You wonder why so many people voted for Joe Biden, well the image of Trump standing in front that church, having just tear-gassed the Minister who was standing in front of it giving out water to the marchers, holding an upside down Bible, literally drove voters to the polls to get the criminal out of office.
> 
> And here you are mocking the violence that cost Trump the election!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leftist/liberals have done enough in their own names to receive their just rewards of not gaining a whole lotta respect in life. How is there supposed to be a respect for leftist/liberals or anyone for that matter, after all that they have done, and after the action's that they have taken and/or shown in life, without any regards or repentance of their actions that have been taken by them ??? People have their crosses to bare, but for those who refuse proper instruction in life, and refuse to turn from their wicked ways, then respect will be hard to find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that's a lot of high and mighty sounding words, but it's lacking any kind of details, and it's total bullshit!!  What the actual fuck do you think that Democrats have done?
> 
> I have watched these last 40 years since Reagan was elected, and Republicans have absolutely destroyed your nation:
> 
> 4 massive economic crashes in the last 100 years - all under Republican Presidents
> massive corrupt by Republican Presidents resulting in 100's of criminal charges against staffers, members of cabinet, and advisors
> no Democratic President has taken the USA into a war since Truman went into Korea
> Republicans have only held the House via massive gerrymandering and voter suppression
> Republicans no longer have a platform
> Republicans have no plan for the nation, other than to retain power, and prevent minorities and poor people from voting
> The Republican Party has become an fascist authoritarian party and the party must spend some time now restoring its honesty, and its commitment to democracy.
> 
> Of an authoritarian dictatorship takes over the USA, the rest of the world will pull all investment out of the USA, and cease doing business with you.
Click to expand...


----------



## asaratis

Faun said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sullivan was lookin' for trouble and good footage it would bring, and has been arrested for it, but the Capitol event and riot was planned and executed, by others.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, he was urging people to break in.  He incited rioting more than any speech Trump ever gave.
> 
> Sullivan is a shill for Antifa and BLM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Antifa nor Blm claim him.....
> 
> And Sullivan does not claim them either...  seems he just goes where trouble is, to make more trouble....??
> 
> I haven't seen video of him urging  others to break in to the Capitol Building....??  Is there video, a link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Care4all
> Where have you been, Princess?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI arrests Antifa/BLM activist for participation in Capitol riot, seen on video inciting people to “get this s—t burned.”
> 
> 
> Black Lives Matter and aNti-fAsCiSt activist John Sullivan – who leads and organization called Insurgence USA – was arrested and charged by the FBI for his participation in the D.C. riots on January 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> notthebee.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Rightard, notthebee.com???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to Not the Bee, a brand new site from the creators of The Babylon Bee and Disrn
> 
> 
> We're glad you're here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> notthebee.com
> 
> 
> 
> ​_Not the Bee is a humor-based news, opinion, and entertainment site from the creators of The Babylon Bee and Disrn. Like the name suggests, it'll feature some absurd and hilarious (but real) news that seems like it should definitely be satire._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try actual news...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.wusa9.com/mobile/article/news/national/capitol-riots/man-turns-in-brother-capitol-riots/65-12ca4cd6-ce84-409c-934f-1afff89d58e5
Click to expand...

From your source:



> *Not the Bee* is a humor-based news, opinion, and entertainment site from the creators of The Babylon Bee and Disrn. Like the name suggests, it'll feature some absurd and hilarious *(but real)* news that seems like it should definitely be satire.


You've been duped by *Not the Bee*.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one.  So one guy was trying to overthrow the government?
> 
> 
> 
> And about 400 more with either lesser or greater charges pending against them.
> But what does it matter to a worthless piece of shit precocious teenage mutt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have one example of an actual deadly weapon.  Otherwise, you got bear spray and cable ties.  How do you overthrow the government with bear spray or cable ties?  How do you do it with a baseball bat, for that matter?
> 
> There are no "greater charges," retard.  All the others have lessor charges pending against them.  Carrying cable ties is not a felony, or even a crime, for that matter.  Neither is carrying bear spray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop lying, fucking moron. It wasn't just one guy with a dangerous weapon.  It was dozens, as the link I gave you to DoJ indictments to date shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police called cable ties a dangerous weapon.  It says so right in that report you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying again, fucking moron. There's no mention of "cable ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _During  the  course  of  the  violent  protests,  several  violent  protestors  were  armed  with  weapons including bats, pepper spray, sticks, *zip ties*, as well as bulletproof vests and anti-tear gas masks.  During the course of the violent protest, several law enforcement officers were assaulted by these violent protesters._​​They called them "zip ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking moron, YOU called them "cable ties."
> 
> This is a cable tie...
> 
> View attachment 495905​
> They didn't arrest Larry the Cable Guy. They arrested Larry Brock and Eric Munchel who were in possession of "flex-cuffs" according to their indictments.
> 
> And neither of them are charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon.
> 
> But I understand,  you're a rightwingnut so lying comes as natural to you as speaking and posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your "report" listed zip ties as dangerous weapons, asshole.
> 
> Two Men Charged in Connection with Events at U.S. Capitol​
> _Larry Rendell Brock, of Texas, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Brock was arrested today in Texas._​​_            It is alleged that Brock was identified as one of the individuals who unlawfully entered the U.S. Capitol wearing a green helmet, green tactical vest with patches, black and camo jacket, and beige pants holding a white flex cuff, which is used by law enforcement to restrain and/or detain subjects._​​_            Eric Gavelek Munchel, of Tennessee, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Munchel was arrested today in Tennessee._​​Yeah, those are serious crimes.  NOT.
Click to expand...

LOL

Fucking moron, *there's nothing in that link about dangerous weapons.*  

Are you ever not a fucking moron?

Ever???


----------



## Faun

shockedcanadian said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask what a Commission is supposed to find out?   Don't you spend your tax dollars on local, state and federal police?  Haven't they already investigated?
Click to expand...

Republicans showed us with Benghazi, cost doesn't matter.


----------



## bravoactual

Faun said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cn.../january-6-com mission-vote-senate/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask what a Commission is supposed to find out?   Don't you spend your tax dollars on local, state and federal police?  Haven't they already investigated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans showed us with Benghazi, cost doesn't matter
Click to expand...


For Republicans *BEN-FUCKING-GHAZI WAS ABOUT RESULTS....THAT THEY NEVER FUCKING GOT*. 

For over 30-Fucking Investigations they tried and they failed to prove single goddamn thing.  They got nothing.

Even Trey Gobber Gowdy would admit, "*Nothing new was learned*".

HRC has been under investigation on and off for over 25-Years.....she is the Great White Democratic Whale for them.

But when it comes to Violent Proud Punks invading  the United States Capitol Building, they don't want a damn thing to happen.  Brush it under the rug.  

*FUCK THE REPUBLIAN TRAITORS.  

FUCK THE SUPPORTERS OF REPUBLICAN TRAITORS.*


----------



## bigrebnc1775

odanny said:


> The fascists win again.


fascists won when they stole and was allowed to steal the election


----------



## bravoactual

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one.  So one guy was trying to overthrow the government?
> 
> 
> 
> And about 400 more with either lesser or greater charges pending against them.
> But what does it matter to a worthless piece of shit precocious teenage mutt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have one example of an actual deadly weapon.  Otherwise, you got bear spray and cable ties.  How do you overthrow the government with bear spray or cable ties?  How do you do it with a baseball bat, for that matter?
> 
> There are no "greater charges," retard.  All the others have lessor charges pending against them.  Carrying cable ties is not a felony, or even a crime, for that matter.  Neither is carrying bear spray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop lying, fucking moron. It wasn't just one guy with a dangerous weapon.  It was dozens, as the link I gave you to DoJ indictments to date shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police called cable ties a dangerous weapon.  It says so right in that report you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying again, fucking moron. There's no mention of "cable ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _During  the  course  of  the  violent  protests,  several  violent  protestors  were  armed  with  weapons including bats, pepper spray, sticks, *zip ties*, as well as bulletproof vests and anti-tear gas masks.  During the course of the violent protest, several law enforcement officers were assaulted by these violent protesters._​​They called them "zip ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking moron, YOU called them "cable ties."
> 
> This is a cable tie...
> 
> View attachment 495905​
> They didn't arrest Larry the Cable Guy. They arrested Larry Brock and Eric Munchel who were in possession of "flex-cuffs" according to their indictments.
> 
> And neither of them are charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon.
> 
> But I understand,  you're a rightwingnut so lying comes as natural to you as speaking and posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your "report" listed zip ties as dangerous weapons, asshole.
> 
> Two Men Charged in Connection with Events at U.S. Capitol​
> _Larry Rendell Brock, of Texas, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Brock was arrested today in Texas._​​_            It is alleged that Brock was identified as one of the individuals who unlawfully entered the U.S. Capitol wearing a green helmet, green tactical vest with patches, black and camo jacket, and beige pants holding a white flex cuff, which is used by law enforcement to restrain and/or detain subjects._​​_            Eric Gavelek Munchel, of Tennessee, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Munchel was arrested today in Tennessee._​​Yeah, those are serious crimes.  NOT.
Click to expand...


Next time try posting that includes


bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one.  So one guy was trying to overthrow the government?
> 
> 
> 
> And about 400 more with either lesser or greater charges pending against them.
> But what does it matter to a worthless piece of shit precocious teenage mutt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have one example of an actual deadly weapon.  Otherwise, you got bear spray and cable ties.  How do you overthrow the government with bear spray or cable ties?  How do you do it with a baseball bat, for that matter?
> 
> There are no "greater charges," retard.  All the others have lessor charges pending against them.  Carrying cable ties is not a felony, or even a crime, for that matter.  Neither is carrying bear spray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop lying, fucking moron. It wasn't just one guy with a dangerous weapon.  It was dozens, as the link I gave you to DoJ indictments to date shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police called cable ties a dangerous weapon.  It says so right in that report you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying again, fucking moron. There's no mention of "cable ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _During  the  course  of  the  violent  protests,  several  violent  protestors  were  armed  with  weapons including bats, pepper spray, sticks, *zip ties*, as well as bulletproof vests and anti-tear gas masks.  During the course of the violent protest, several law enforcement officers were assaulted by these violent protesters._​​They called them "zip ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking moron, YOU called them "cable ties."
> 
> This is a cable tie...
> 
> View attachment 495905​
> They didn't arrest Larry the Cable Guy. They arrested Larry Brock and Eric Munchel who were in possession of "flex-cuffs" according to their indictments.
> 
> And neither of them are charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon.
> 
> But I understand,  you're a rightwingnut so lying comes as natural to you as speaking and posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your "report" listed zip ties as dangerous weapons, asshole.
> 
> Two Men Charged in Connection with Events at U.S. Capitol​
> _Larry Rendell Brock, of Texas, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Brock was arrested today in Texas._​​_            It is alleged that Brock was identified as one of the individuals who unlawfully entered the U.S. Capitol wearing a green helmet, green tactical vest with patches, black and camo jacket, and beige pants holding a white flex cuff, which is used by law enforcement to restrain and/or detain subjects._​​_            Eric Gavelek Munchel, of Tennessee, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Munchel was arrested today in Tennessee._​​Yeah, those are serious crimes.  NOT.
Click to expand...


Next time be sure post something that includes "*Dangerous Weapons*", which you post does not.

When trying to create a distraction, be sure to create one that at least attempts to have facts involved.


----------



## bravoactual

bigrebnc1775 said:


> odanny said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fascists win again.
> 
> 
> 
> fascists won when they stole and was allowed to steal the election
Click to expand...


You have not one single solitary shred of credible, verifiable, provable to support evidence that lie.   You lack the one thing you need.  Proof.  Nothing.

Over 60+Lawsuits tried and over 60+failed to prove Voter Fraud.  All you have is lies.


----------



## Faun

bigrebnc1775 said:


> odanny said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fascists win again.
> 
> 
> 
> fascists won when they stole and was allowed to steal the election
Click to expand...


----------



## Rambunctious

DrLove said:


> Morning Joe Scarborough predicts the same and he’s politically pretty damn astute


....


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bravoactual said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> odanny said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fascists win again.
> 
> 
> 
> fascists won when they stole and was allowed to steal the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have not one single solitary shred of credible, verifiable, provable to support evidence that lie.   You lack the one thing you need.  Proof.  Nothing.
> 
> Over 60+Lawsuits tried and over 60+failed to prove Voter Fraud.  All you have is lies.
Click to expand...

when you have the democrat controlled propagandist media in your hip pocket you have no credible sources that state I'm wrong 
fact is judges are afraid of correcting the theft of the election because you antirights fascists will go unhinged and riot.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Faun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> odanny said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fascists win again.
> 
> 
> 
> fascists won when they stole and was allowed to steal the election
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

you can't have a fascist without an Faun


----------



## Faun

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> odanny said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fascists win again.
> 
> 
> 
> fascists won when they stole and was allowed to steal the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you can't have a fascist without an Faun
Click to expand...

Poor baby. 

Tell me again how the election was stolen... I always enjoy a good laugh.


----------



## bravoactual

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> odanny said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fascists win again.
> 
> 
> 
> fascists won when they stole and was allowed to steal the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have not one single solitary shred of credible, verifiable, provable to support evidence that lie.   You lack the one thing you need.  Proof.  Nothing.
> 
> Over 60+Lawsuits tried and over 60+failed to prove Voter Fraud.  All you have is lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when you have the democrat controlled propagandist media in your hip pocket you have no credible sources that state I'm wrong
> fact is judges are afraid of correcting the theft of the election because you antirights fascists will go unhinged and riot.
Click to expand...


Again, and please very close attention to the facts presented.

You have no proof, which is defined as "*Evidence or argument establishing or helping to establish a fact or the truth of a statement*".

Evidence is defined as, "*The available body of facts or information indicating whether a belief or proposition is true or valid*."

Do not blame any media, blame the source of the lies you have been told.

Over 60+Lawsuits alleging "*Voter Fraud*" were filed. 

Over 60+Lawsuitis alleging "*Vote Fraud*" were tossed.

There must verifiable, provable evidence of *Voter Fraud* to support a charge of *Voter Fraud*.

You have nothing.  

Correction:  You have lies.  

All you have are lies.  

You want the lies.

You love the lies

You need the lies.

Without the lies, you have nothing.  

There no, nor has there ever been any form conspiracy to deny the Traitor his reelection.  He has only himself to blame for lying and cheating and even that did not work.

It is the Traitor who is in fact facing charges of *Voter Fraud* in Fulton County.  In phone calls to both the Governor of Georgia and the Secretary of State for Georgia, the Traitor asked for them to "*Find Votes*" that would change the winner in Georgia Presidential Race.  That is *Voter Fraud*. 

The Traitor wanted elected officials in the State of Georgia to alter vote totals in favor of him, a clear violation of Federal, State and Local Election Law.  That is the very definition of *Voter Fraud*.

When you haver proof, when you have evidence beyond a reasonable doubt (the legal standard) then talk.  Because right now you ain't got shit and you know you got shit.

All you have are lame ass excuses and excuses are like assholes.  Everybody has one.  

Or as my Drill Sergeant Staff Sergeant Lando once said, "*You can't make chicken soup out of chicken shit*" and all you have is a whole fucking lot of chicken shit.


----------



## bravoactual

Faun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> odanny said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fascists win again.
> 
> 
> 
> fascists won when they stole and was allowed to steal the election
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## HaShev

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one.  So one guy was trying to overthrow the government?
> 
> 
> 
> And about 400 more with either lesser or greater charges pending against them.
> But what does it matter to a worthless piece of shit precocious teenage mutt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have one example of an actual deadly weapon.  Otherwise, you got bear spray and cable ties.  How do you overthrow the government with bear spray or cable ties?  How do you do it with a baseball bat, for that matter?
> 
> There are no "greater charges," retard.  All the others have lessor charges pending against them.  Carrying cable ties is not a felony, or even a crime, for that matter.  Neither is carrying bear spray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop lying, fucking moron. It wasn't just one guy with a dangerous weapon.  It was dozens, as the link I gave you to DoJ indictments to date shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police called cable ties a dangerous weapon.  It says so right in that report you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying again, fucking moron. There's no mention of "cable ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _During  the  course  of  the  violent  protests,  several  violent  protestors  were  armed  with  weapons including bats, pepper spray, sticks, *zip ties*, as well as bulletproof vests and anti-tear gas masks.  During the course of the violent protest, several law enforcement officers were assaulted by these violent protesters._​​They called them "zip ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking moron, YOU called them "cable ties."
> 
> This is a cable tie...
> 
> View attachment 495905​
> They didn't arrest Larry the Cable Guy. They arrested Larry Brock and Eric Munchel who were in possession of "flex-cuffs" according to their indictments.
> 
> And neither of them are charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon.
> 
> But I understand,  you're a rightwingnut so lying comes as natural to you as speaking and posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your "report" listed zip ties as dangerous weapons, asshole.
> 
> Two Men Charged in Connection with Events at U.S. Capitol​
> _Larry Rendell Brock, of Texas, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Brock was arrested today in Texas._​​_            It is alleged that Brock was identified as one of the individuals who unlawfully entered the U.S. Capitol wearing a green helmet, green tactical vest with patches, black and camo jacket, and beige pants holding a white flex cuff, which is used by law enforcement to restrain and/or detain subjects._​​_            Eric Gavelek Munchel, of Tennessee, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Munchel was arrested today in Tennessee._​​Yeah, those are serious crimes.  NOT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Fucking moron, *there's nothing in that link about dangerous weapons.*
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
Click to expand...

Ad Hominems don't change the fact it was neither armed nor an insurrection.
The PGA tour fan breech was more armed with golf clubs then protestors were on Jan 6.


----------



## beagle9

toobfreak said:


> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot, you were suppose to search and find his voter registration, thus proving it's being censored, otherwise you would have boasted about his party....wah. Wah wahhhh!
> 
> 
> 
> the attack on the capital by your hate group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What hate group?
> 
> View attachment 495887
> 
> Is that the new phrase for people who hate having their election stolen and their vote suppressed?
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU GOT YOUR ASS BURUED
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better watch out Beagle, better watch Bander doesn't burued your ass again.
Click to expand...

I don't even know what's going on in this thread anymore, because the words showing above under my name, heck I didn't even write them... LOL.


----------



## beagle9

Dekster said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you know, the democrats could have actually compromised and agreed to investigate all their violent protests too as part of this non-partisan commission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Dems do not need to "*Compromise*".  Why should they?  The 01-06-21 was Republican, that is why those shits don't want an investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they wanted their commission they needed to compromise.  They elected not to.  Strange that they would even ask for this commossion since they already impeached Trump with no investigation whatsoever claiming he caused it.
Click to expand...

Yep, and then they run around calling Trump "impeached Trump" even though he was exonerated and/or acquitted.

They want something to be there so bad, that they make fool's of themselves constantly trying to create it, even if it's not there.


----------



## beagle9

shockedcanadian said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask what a Commission is supposed to find out?   Don't you spend your tax dollars on local, state and federal police?  Haven't they already investigated?
Click to expand...

Nothing, it's just political grandstanding by Democrat's wanting to milk something weak for all that it's worth, meanwhile ignoring what happened during the 2020 season of riot's, looting, murdering, burning, destruction of monuments in hopes to rewrite history, occupying government property, beating and maiming the innocent, and using government offices to aid and abett the criminal gang's out doing terrible things to this country. Now that is going to be an investigation worth having, and if the audit's prove the steal, then the capital protest will turn out heroes instead of plain old rabble rousers trying to show their aces on that day. That's what the great fear is by the Democrat's, otherwise everything is riding on burying the truth if lies have been told and the steal was real.


----------



## beagle9




----------



## DrLove

beagle9 said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you know, the democrats could have actually compromised and agreed to investigate all their violent protests too as part of this non-partisan commission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Dems do not need to "*Compromise*".  Why should they?  The 01-06-21 was Republican, that is why those shits don't want an investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they wanted their commission they needed to compromise.  They elected not to.  Strange that they would even ask for this commossion since they already impeached Trump with no investigation whatsoever claiming he caused it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, and then they run around calling Trump "impeached Trump" even though he was exonerated and/or acquitted.
> 
> They want something to be there so bad, that they make fool's of themselves constantly trying to create it, even if it's not there.
Click to expand...


He’ll forever be impeached twice and there ain’t nothin you can do about it.


----------



## Faun

HaShev said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one.  So one guy was trying to overthrow the government?
> 
> 
> 
> And about 400 more with either lesser or greater charges pending against them.
> But what does it matter to a worthless piece of shit precocious teenage mutt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have one example of an actual deadly weapon.  Otherwise, you got bear spray and cable ties.  How do you overthrow the government with bear spray or cable ties?  How do you do it with a baseball bat, for that matter?
> 
> There are no "greater charges," retard.  All the others have lessor charges pending against them.  Carrying cable ties is not a felony, or even a crime, for that matter.  Neither is carrying bear spray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop lying, fucking moron. It wasn't just one guy with a dangerous weapon.  It was dozens, as the link I gave you to DoJ indictments to date shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police called cable ties a dangerous weapon.  It says so right in that report you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying again, fucking moron. There's no mention of "cable ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _During  the  course  of  the  violent  protests,  several  violent  protestors  were  armed  with  weapons including bats, pepper spray, sticks, *zip ties*, as well as bulletproof vests and anti-tear gas masks.  During the course of the violent protest, several law enforcement officers were assaulted by these violent protesters._​​They called them "zip ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking moron, YOU called them "cable ties."
> 
> This is a cable tie...
> 
> View attachment 495905​
> They didn't arrest Larry the Cable Guy. They arrested Larry Brock and Eric Munchel who were in possession of "flex-cuffs" according to their indictments.
> 
> And neither of them are charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon.
> 
> But I understand,  you're a rightwingnut so lying comes as natural to you as speaking and posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your "report" listed zip ties as dangerous weapons, asshole.
> 
> Two Men Charged in Connection with Events at U.S. Capitol​
> _Larry Rendell Brock, of Texas, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Brock was arrested today in Texas._​​_            It is alleged that Brock was identified as one of the individuals who unlawfully entered the U.S. Capitol wearing a green helmet, green tactical vest with patches, black and camo jacket, and beige pants holding a white flex cuff, which is used by law enforcement to restrain and/or detain subjects._​​_            Eric Gavelek Munchel, of Tennessee, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Munchel was arrested today in Tennessee._​​Yeah, those are serious crimes.  NOT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Fucking moron, *there's nothing in that link about dangerous weapons.*
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ad Hominems don't change the fact it was neither armed nor an insurrection.
> The PGA tour fan breech was more armed with golf clubs then protestors were on Jan 6.
> View attachment 496032
Click to expand...

Grow a pair and stop whing about ad hominem. Till then, you should contact the attorneys for the dozens charged with being in possession of dangerous weapons and tell them it's not fair because golfers play golf with clubs.


----------



## jbander

HaShev said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one.  So one guy was trying to overthrow the government?
> 
> 
> 
> And about 400 more with either lesser or greater charges pending against them.
> But what does it matter to a worthless piece of shit precocious teenage mutt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have one example of an actual deadly weapon.  Otherwise, you got bear spray and cable ties.  How do you overthrow the government with bear spray or cable ties?  How do you do it with a baseball bat, for that matter?
> 
> There are no "greater charges," retard.  All the others have lessor charges pending against them.  Carrying cable ties is not a felony, or even a crime, for that matter.  Neither is carrying bear spray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop lying, fucking moron. It wasn't just one guy with a dangerous weapon.  It was dozens, as the link I gave you to DoJ indictments to date shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police called cable ties a dangerous weapon.  It says so right in that report you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying again, fucking moron. There's no mention of "cable ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _During  the  course  of  the  violent  protests,  several  violent  protestors  were  armed  with  weapons including bats, pepper spray, sticks, *zip ties*, as well as bulletproof vests and anti-tear gas masks.  During the course of the violent protest, several law enforcement officers were assaulted by these violent protesters._​​They called them "zip ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking moron, YOU called them "cable ties."
> 
> This is a cable tie...
> 
> View attachment 495905​
> They didn't arrest Larry the Cable Guy. They arrested Larry Brock and Eric Munchel who were in possession of "flex-cuffs" according to their indictments.
> 
> And neither of them are charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon.
> 
> But I understand,  you're a rightwingnut so lying comes as natural to you as speaking and posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your "report" listed zip ties as dangerous weapons, asshole.
> 
> Two Men Charged in Connection with Events at U.S. Capitol​
> _Larry Rendell Brock, of Texas, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Brock was arrested today in Texas._​​_            It is alleged that Brock was identified as one of the individuals who unlawfully entered the U.S. Capitol wearing a green helmet, green tactical vest with patches, black and camo jacket, and beige pants holding a white flex cuff, which is used by law enforcement to restrain and/or detain subjects._​​_            Eric Gavelek Munchel, of Tennessee, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Munchel was arrested today in Tennessee._​​Yeah, those are serious crimes.  NOT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Fucking moron, *there's nothing in that link about dangerous weapons.*
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ad Hominems don't change the fact it was neither armed nor an insurrection.
> The PGA tour fan breech was more armed with golf clubs then protestors were on Jan 6.
> View attachment 496032
Click to expand...

Hey every club along with the guns that were there and the bombs is being armed. Do you actually think it only means guns. What a hoot. Ducks in a barrel.


----------



## beagle9

DrLove said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you know, the democrats could have actually compromised and agreed to investigate all their violent protests too as part of this non-partisan commission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Dems do not need to "*Compromise*".  Why should they?  The 01-06-21 was Republican, that is why those shits don't want an investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they wanted their commission they needed to compromise.  They elected not to.  Strange that they would even ask for this commossion since they already impeached Trump with no investigation whatsoever claiming he caused it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, and then they run around calling Trump "impeached Trump" even though he was exonerated and/or acquitted.
> 
> They want something to be there so bad, that they make fool's of themselves constantly trying to create it, even if it's not there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He’ll forever be impeached twice and there ain’t nothin you can do about it.
Click to expand...

Another fox raises it's head.


----------



## jbander

beagle9 said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you know, the democrats could have actually compromised and agreed to investigate all their violent protests too as part of this non-partisan commission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Dems do not need to "*Compromise*".  Why should they?  The 01-06-21 was Republican, that is why those shits don't want an investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they wanted their commission they needed to compromise.  They elected not to.  Strange that they would even ask for this commossion since they already impeached Trump with no investigation whatsoever claiming he caused it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, and then they run around calling Trump "impeached Trump" even though he was exonerated and/or acquitted.
> 
> They want something to be there so bad, that they make fool's of themselves constantly trying to create it, even if it's not there.
Click to expand...

You have no clue as always , he was impeached, that part belongs to the house clown boy and that's what they did, Ducks in a Barrel.


----------



## beagle9

jbander said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one.  So one guy was trying to overthrow the government?
> 
> 
> 
> And about 400 more with either lesser or greater charges pending against them.
> But what does it matter to a worthless piece of shit precocious teenage mutt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have one example of an actual deadly weapon.  Otherwise, you got bear spray and cable ties.  How do you overthrow the government with bear spray or cable ties?  How do you do it with a baseball bat, for that matter?
> 
> There are no "greater charges," retard.  All the others have lessor charges pending against them.  Carrying cable ties is not a felony, or even a crime, for that matter.  Neither is carrying bear spray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop lying, fucking moron. It wasn't just one guy with a dangerous weapon.  It was dozens, as the link I gave you to DoJ indictments to date shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police called cable ties a dangerous weapon.  It says so right in that report you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying again, fucking moron. There's no mention of "cable ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _During  the  course  of  the  violent  protests,  several  violent  protestors  were  armed  with  weapons including bats, pepper spray, sticks, *zip ties*, as well as bulletproof vests and anti-tear gas masks.  During the course of the violent protest, several law enforcement officers were assaulted by these violent protesters._​​They called them "zip ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking moron, YOU called them "cable ties."
> 
> This is a cable tie...
> 
> View attachment 495905​
> They didn't arrest Larry the Cable Guy. They arrested Larry Brock and Eric Munchel who were in possession of "flex-cuffs" according to their indictments.
> 
> And neither of them are charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon.
> 
> But I understand,  you're a rightwingnut so lying comes as natural to you as speaking and posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your "report" listed zip ties as dangerous weapons, asshole.
> 
> Two Men Charged in Connection with Events at U.S. Capitol​
> _Larry Rendell Brock, of Texas, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Brock was arrested today in Texas._​​_            It is alleged that Brock was identified as one of the individuals who unlawfully entered the U.S. Capitol wearing a green helmet, green tactical vest with patches, black and camo jacket, and beige pants holding a white flex cuff, which is used by law enforcement to restrain and/or detain subjects._​​_            Eric Gavelek Munchel, of Tennessee, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Munchel was arrested today in Tennessee._​​Yeah, those are serious crimes.  NOT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Fucking moron, *there's nothing in that link about dangerous weapons.*
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ad Hominems don't change the fact it was neither armed nor an insurrection.
> The PGA tour fan breech was more armed with golf clubs then protestors were on Jan 6.
> View attachment 496032
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey every club along with the guns that were there and the bombs is being armed. Do you actually think it only means guns. What a hoot. Ducks in a barrel.
Click to expand...

Another fox raises his head.


----------



## jbander

beagle9 said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask what a Commission is supposed to find out?   Don't you spend your tax dollars on local, state and federal police?  Haven't they already investigated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing, it's just political grandstanding by Democrat's wanting to milk something weak for all that it's worth, meanwhile ignoring what happened during the 2020 season of riot's, looting, murdering, burning, destruction of monuments in hopes to rewrite history, occupying government property, beating and maiming the innocent, and using government offices to aid and abett the criminal gang's out doing terrible things to this country. Now that is going to be an investigation worth having, and if the audit's prove the steal, then the capital protest will turn out heroes instead of plain old rabble rousers trying to show their aces on that day. That's what the great fear is by the Democrat's, otherwise everything is riding on burying the truth if lies have been told and the steal was real.
Click to expand...

Is there one brain cell at all represented in this 3rd grade nonsense.


----------



## DrLove

beagle9 said:


> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one.  So one guy was trying to overthrow the government?
> 
> 
> 
> And about 400 more with either lesser or greater charges pending against them.
> But what does it matter to a worthless piece of shit precocious teenage mutt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have one example of an actual deadly weapon.  Otherwise, you got bear spray and cable ties.  How do you overthrow the government with bear spray or cable ties?  How do you do it with a baseball bat, for that matter?
> 
> There are no "greater charges," retard.  All the others have lessor charges pending against them.  Carrying cable ties is not a felony, or even a crime, for that matter.  Neither is carrying bear spray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop lying, fucking moron. It wasn't just one guy with a dangerous weapon.  It was dozens, as the link I gave you to DoJ indictments to date shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police called cable ties a dangerous weapon.  It says so right in that report you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying again, fucking moron. There's no mention of "cable ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _During  the  course  of  the  violent  protests,  several  violent  protestors  were  armed  with  weapons including bats, pepper spray, sticks, *zip ties*, as well as bulletproof vests and anti-tear gas masks.  During the course of the violent protest, several law enforcement officers were assaulted by these violent protesters._​​They called them "zip ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking moron, YOU called them "cable ties."
> 
> This is a cable tie...
> 
> View attachment 495905​
> They didn't arrest Larry the Cable Guy. They arrested Larry Brock and Eric Munchel who were in possession of "flex-cuffs" according to their indictments.
> 
> And neither of them are charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon.
> 
> But I understand,  you're a rightwingnut so lying comes as natural to you as speaking and posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your "report" listed zip ties as dangerous weapons, asshole.
> 
> Two Men Charged in Connection with Events at U.S. Capitol​
> _Larry Rendell Brock, of Texas, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Brock was arrested today in Texas._​​_            It is alleged that Brock was identified as one of the individuals who unlawfully entered the U.S. Capitol wearing a green helmet, green tactical vest with patches, black and camo jacket, and beige pants holding a white flex cuff, which is used by law enforcement to restrain and/or detain subjects._​​_            Eric Gavelek Munchel, of Tennessee, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Munchel was arrested today in Tennessee._​​Yeah, those are serious crimes.  NOT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Fucking moron, *there's nothing in that link about dangerous weapons.*
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ad Hominems don't change the fact it was neither armed nor an insurrection.
> The PGA tour fan breech was more armed with golf clubs then protestors were on Jan 6.
> View attachment 496032
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey every club along with the guns that were there and the bombs is being armed. Do you actually think it only means guns. What a hoot. Ducks in a barrel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another fox raises his head.
Click to expand...

He wasn’t “exonerated” either loony bird.








						AP FACT CHECK: Trump falsely claims Mueller exonerated him
					

WASHINGTON (AP) — President Donald Trump falsely claimed exoneration from Robert Mueller on Wednesday even as the former special counsel told Congress he offered no such vindication...




					apnews.com


----------



## jbander

beagle9 said:


> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one.  So one guy was trying to overthrow the government?
> 
> 
> 
> And about 400 more with either lesser or greater charges pending against them.
> But what does it matter to a worthless piece of shit precocious teenage mutt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have one example of an actual deadly weapon.  Otherwise, you got bear spray and cable ties.  How do you overthrow the government with bear spray or cable ties?  How do you do it with a baseball bat, for that matter?
> 
> There are no "greater charges," retard.  All the others have lessor charges pending against them.  Carrying cable ties is not a felony, or even a crime, for that matter.  Neither is carrying bear spray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop lying, fucking moron. It wasn't just one guy with a dangerous weapon.  It was dozens, as the link I gave you to DoJ indictments to date shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police called cable ties a dangerous weapon.  It says so right in that report you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying again, fucking moron. There's no mention of "cable ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _During  the  course  of  the  violent  protests,  several  violent  protestors  were  armed  with  weapons including bats, pepper spray, sticks, *zip ties*, as well as bulletproof vests and anti-tear gas masks.  During the course of the violent protest, several law enforcement officers were assaulted by these violent protesters._​​They called them "zip ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking moron, YOU called them "cable ties."
> 
> This is a cable tie...
> 
> View attachment 495905​
> They didn't arrest Larry the Cable Guy. They arrested Larry Brock and Eric Munchel who were in possession of "flex-cuffs" according to their indictments.
> 
> And neither of them are charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon.
> 
> But I understand,  you're a rightwingnut so lying comes as natural to you as speaking and posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your "report" listed zip ties as dangerous weapons, asshole.
> 
> Two Men Charged in Connection with Events at U.S. Capitol​
> _Larry Rendell Brock, of Texas, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Brock was arrested today in Texas._​​_            It is alleged that Brock was identified as one of the individuals who unlawfully entered the U.S. Capitol wearing a green helmet, green tactical vest with patches, black and camo jacket, and beige pants holding a white flex cuff, which is used by law enforcement to restrain and/or detain subjects._​​_            Eric Gavelek Munchel, of Tennessee, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Munchel was arrested today in Tennessee._​​Yeah, those are serious crimes.  NOT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Fucking moron, *there's nothing in that link about dangerous weapons.*
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ad Hominems don't change the fact it was neither armed nor an insurrection.
> The PGA tour fan breech was more armed with golf clubs then protestors were on Jan 6.
> View attachment 496032
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey every club along with the guns that were there and the bombs is being armed. Do you actually think it only means guns. What a hoot. Ducks in a barrel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another fox raises his head.
Click to expand...

One more time if you continue to waste bandwidth and continue to try to highjack this thread you will become history here, say go ahead.


----------



## beagle9

jbander said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask what a Commission is supposed to find out?   Don't you spend your tax dollars on local, state and federal police?  Haven't they already investigated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing, it's just political grandstanding by Democrat's wanting to milk something weak for all that it's worth, meanwhile ignoring what happened during the 2020 season of riot's, looting, murdering, burning, destruction of monuments in hopes to rewrite history, occupying government property, beating and maiming the innocent, and using government offices to aid and abett the criminal gang's out doing terrible things to this country. Now that is going to be an investigation worth having, and if the audit's prove the steal, then the capital protest will turn out heroes instead of plain old rabble rousers trying to show their aces on that day. That's what the great fear is by the Democrat's, otherwise everything is riding on burying the truth if lies have been told and the steal was real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there one brain cell at all represented in this 3rd grade nonsense.
Click to expand...

Cast it off, but you know it's true.

Was watching local channels in which I can barely stand to do anymore, and everytime you look at these leftist stations they are fueling hate, division, and racism because of an agenda.

You not seeing the significance and prophesy in Malcolm x words makes you the hopeless ostrich with your head buried in the sand. People like Candice Owens, Brandon Tatum, Jericho Green, Anthony Bryan Logan etc are doing all they can to expose the truth, but of course they are called Uncle Tom's and aunt Thomasina's by the ignorant who are brainwashed by the white liberal.


----------



## HaShev

Faun said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one.  So one guy was trying to overthrow the government?
> 
> 
> 
> And about 400 more with either lesser or greater charges pending against them.
> But what does it matter to a worthless piece of shit precocious teenage mutt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have one example of an actual deadly weapon.  Otherwise, you got bear spray and cable ties.  How do you overthrow the government with bear spray or cable ties?  How do you do it with a baseball bat, for that matter?
> 
> There are no "greater charges," retard.  All the others have lessor charges pending against them.  Carrying cable ties is not a felony, or even a crime, for that matter.  Neither is carrying bear spray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop lying, fucking moron. It wasn't just one guy with a dangerous weapon.  It was dozens, as the link I gave you to DoJ indictments to date shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police called cable ties a dangerous weapon.  It says so right in that report you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying again, fucking moron. There's no mention of "cable ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _During  the  course  of  the  violent  protests,  several  violent  protestors  were  armed  with  weapons including bats, pepper spray, sticks, *zip ties*, as well as bulletproof vests and anti-tear gas masks.  During the course of the violent protest, several law enforcement officers were assaulted by these violent protesters._​​They called them "zip ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking moron, YOU called them "cable ties."
> 
> This is a cable tie...
> 
> View attachment 495905​
> They didn't arrest Larry the Cable Guy. They arrested Larry Brock and Eric Munchel who were in possession of "flex-cuffs" according to their indictments.
> 
> And neither of them are charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon.
> 
> But I understand,  you're a rightwingnut so lying comes as natural to you as speaking and posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your "report" listed zip ties as dangerous weapons, asshole.
> 
> Two Men Charged in Connection with Events at U.S. Capitol​
> _Larry Rendell Brock, of Texas, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Brock was arrested today in Texas._​​_            It is alleged that Brock was identified as one of the individuals who unlawfully entered the U.S. Capitol wearing a green helmet, green tactical vest with patches, black and camo jacket, and beige pants holding a white flex cuff, which is used by law enforcement to restrain and/or detain subjects._​​_            Eric Gavelek Munchel, of Tennessee, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Munchel was arrested today in Tennessee._​​Yeah, those are serious crimes.  NOT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Fucking moron, *there's nothing in that link about dangerous weapons.*
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ad Hominems don't change the fact it was neither armed nor an insurrection.
> The PGA tour fan breech was more armed with golf clubs then protestors were on Jan 6.
> View attachment 496032
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grow a pair and stop whing about ad hominem. Till then, you should contact the attorneys for the dozens charged with being in possession of dangerous weapons and tell them it's not fair because golfers play golf with clubs.
Click to expand...

You couldn't list 1 let alone a dozen.
You must be a hoot ordering a dozen bagels and coming home with a bag of air.


----------



## beagle9

DrLove said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one.  So one guy was trying to overthrow the government?
> 
> 
> 
> And about 400 more with either lesser or greater charges pending against them.
> But what does it matter to a worthless piece of shit precocious teenage mutt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have one example of an actual deadly weapon.  Otherwise, you got bear spray and cable ties.  How do you overthrow the government with bear spray or cable ties?  How do you do it with a baseball bat, for that matter?
> 
> There are no "greater charges," retard.  All the others have lessor charges pending against them.  Carrying cable ties is not a felony, or even a crime, for that matter.  Neither is carrying bear spray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop lying, fucking moron. It wasn't just one guy with a dangerous weapon.  It was dozens, as the link I gave you to DoJ indictments to date shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police called cable ties a dangerous weapon.  It says so right in that report you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying again, fucking moron. There's no mention of "cable ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _During  the  course  of  the  violent  protests,  several  violent  protestors  were  armed  with  weapons including bats, pepper spray, sticks, *zip ties*, as well as bulletproof vests and anti-tear gas masks.  During the course of the violent protest, several law enforcement officers were assaulted by these violent protesters._​​They called them "zip ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking moron, YOU called them "cable ties."
> 
> This is a cable tie...
> 
> View attachment 495905​
> They didn't arrest Larry the Cable Guy. They arrested Larry Brock and Eric Munchel who were in possession of "flex-cuffs" according to their indictments.
> 
> And neither of them are charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon.
> 
> But I understand,  you're a rightwingnut so lying comes as natural to you as speaking and posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your "report" listed zip ties as dangerous weapons, asshole.
> 
> Two Men Charged in Connection with Events at U.S. Capitol​
> _Larry Rendell Brock, of Texas, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Brock was arrested today in Texas._​​_            It is alleged that Brock was identified as one of the individuals who unlawfully entered the U.S. Capitol wearing a green helmet, green tactical vest with patches, black and camo jacket, and beige pants holding a white flex cuff, which is used by law enforcement to restrain and/or detain subjects._​​_            Eric Gavelek Munchel, of Tennessee, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Munchel was arrested today in Tennessee._​​Yeah, those are serious crimes.  NOT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Fucking moron, *there's nothing in that link about dangerous weapons.*
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ad Hominems don't change the fact it was neither armed nor an insurrection.
> The PGA tour fan breech was more armed with golf clubs then protestors were on Jan 6.
> View attachment 496032
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey every club along with the guns that were there and the bombs is being armed. Do you actually think it only means guns. What a hoot. Ducks in a barrel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another fox raises his head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasn’t “exonerated” either loony bird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AP FACT CHECK: Trump falsely claims Mueller exonerated him
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) — President Donald Trump falsely claimed exoneration from Robert Mueller on Wednesday even as the former special counsel told Congress he offered no such vindication...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 496079
Click to expand...

Can you prove the Russian hoax was a truth and not a hoax ? Can anyone do so after million's of taxpayer's money to end up with nothing was spent, but your hollow words is truth somehow eh ? Rotflmbo.


----------



## schmidlap

beagle9 said:
			
		

> Can you prove the Russian hoax was a truth and not a hoax ?


Any rational, patriotic American who respects the verdict of the FBI, NSA, CIA, and two Republican-run Senate Committees on Intelligence rather than the self-serving denial of a KGB thug acknowledges the reality. Russia's pattern of interfering in democratic elections to further its agenda was undeniable in the U.S. presidential election of 2016.

_Back on topic:_

Complicit Republicans' attempt to sweep the attack by trumpgoons upon Congress is an egregious display of cowardice.

"I'm disgusted that the Republican senators, that decided to vote no. It's a spit in the face to Brian, it's a spit in the face to all the officers that were there that day," [Sandra] Garza said.​​She said the senators who did not even show up for the vote committed a "dereliction of duty."​​Asked if either of them blame Trump, [Brian's partner Sandra] Garza and [Brian's mother Gladys] Sicknick both answered "yes."​​_"And I was a person who supported Donald Trump,"_ Garza said. "_Brian was a supporter of his. I mean, even on Brian's Twitter page, he had Donald Trump's personal plane in the background, as his background picture."_​​And despite being president at the time, Garza said Mr. Trump never made an effort to speak with the fallen officer's loved ones.​​_"He knew that Brian was devoted to him, and he did not once reach out to me, to Gladys, he didn't even send a letter of condolences. He did absolutely nothing."_​​


			Fallen Capitol officer's partner reveals what she'd say to Trump now
		

​​


​*FALLEN HERO*




*COWARDLY CREEP*​


----------



## Faun

HaShev said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one.  So one guy was trying to overthrow the government?
> 
> 
> 
> And about 400 more with either lesser or greater charges pending against them.
> But what does it matter to a worthless piece of shit precocious teenage mutt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have one example of an actual deadly weapon.  Otherwise, you got bear spray and cable ties.  How do you overthrow the government with bear spray or cable ties?  How do you do it with a baseball bat, for that matter?
> 
> There are no "greater charges," retard.  All the others have lessor charges pending against them.  Carrying cable ties is not a felony, or even a crime, for that matter.  Neither is carrying bear spray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop lying, fucking moron. It wasn't just one guy with a dangerous weapon.  It was dozens, as the link I gave you to DoJ indictments to date shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police called cable ties a dangerous weapon.  It says so right in that report you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying again, fucking moron. There's no mention of "cable ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _During  the  course  of  the  violent  protests,  several  violent  protestors  were  armed  with  weapons including bats, pepper spray, sticks, *zip ties*, as well as bulletproof vests and anti-tear gas masks.  During the course of the violent protest, several law enforcement officers were assaulted by these violent protesters._​​They called them "zip ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking moron, YOU called them "cable ties."
> 
> This is a cable tie...
> 
> View attachment 495905​
> They didn't arrest Larry the Cable Guy. They arrested Larry Brock and Eric Munchel who were in possession of "flex-cuffs" according to their indictments.
> 
> And neither of them are charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon.
> 
> But I understand,  you're a rightwingnut so lying comes as natural to you as speaking and posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your "report" listed zip ties as dangerous weapons, asshole.
> 
> Two Men Charged in Connection with Events at U.S. Capitol​
> _Larry Rendell Brock, of Texas, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Brock was arrested today in Texas._​​_            It is alleged that Brock was identified as one of the individuals who unlawfully entered the U.S. Capitol wearing a green helmet, green tactical vest with patches, black and camo jacket, and beige pants holding a white flex cuff, which is used by law enforcement to restrain and/or detain subjects._​​_            Eric Gavelek Munchel, of Tennessee, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Munchel was arrested today in Tennessee._​​Yeah, those are serious crimes.  NOT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Fucking moron, *there's nothing in that link about dangerous weapons.*
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ad Hominems don't change the fact it was neither armed nor an insurrection.
> The PGA tour fan breech was more armed with golf clubs then protestors were on Jan 6.
> View attachment 496032
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grow a pair and stop whing about ad hominem. Till then, you should contact the attorneys for the dozens charged with being in possession of dangerous weapons and tell them it's not fair because golfers play golf with clubs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You couldn't list 1 let alone a dozen.
> You must be a hoot ordering a dozen bagels and coming home with a bag of air.
> View attachment 496081
Click to expand...

Dumbfuck.... 4 dozen have been charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon...






						Capitol Breach Cases
					






					www.justice.gov
				




You should stick to talking about rightarded insurgents you _think_ are registered Democrats even though you say they're not registered at all...



HaShev said:


> proof=guy with dixie flag was a Dem from Delaware and his fur collar friend who broke in was a dem





HaShev said:


> _Both father and son are not listed as registered voters_


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one.  So one guy was trying to overthrow the government?
> 
> 
> 
> And about 400 more with either lesser or greater charges pending against them.
> But what does it matter to a worthless piece of shit precocious teenage mutt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have one example of an actual deadly weapon.  Otherwise, you got bear spray and cable ties.  How do you overthrow the government with bear spray or cable ties?  How do you do it with a baseball bat, for that matter?
> 
> There are no "greater charges," retard.  All the others have lessor charges pending against them.  Carrying cable ties is not a felony, or even a crime, for that matter.  Neither is carrying bear spray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop lying, fucking moron. It wasn't just one guy with a dangerous weapon.  It was dozens, as the link I gave you to DoJ indictments to date shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police called cable ties a dangerous weapon.  It says so right in that report you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying again, fucking moron. There's no mention of "cable ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _During  the  course  of  the  violent  protests,  several  violent  protestors  were  armed  with  weapons including bats, pepper spray, sticks, *zip ties*, as well as bulletproof vests and anti-tear gas masks.  During the course of the violent protest, several law enforcement officers were assaulted by these violent protesters._​​They called them "zip ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking moron, YOU called them "cable ties."
> 
> This is a cable tie...
> 
> View attachment 495905​
> They didn't arrest Larry the Cable Guy. They arrested Larry Brock and Eric Munchel who were in possession of "flex-cuffs" according to their indictments.
> 
> And neither of them are charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon.
> 
> But I understand,  you're a rightwingnut so lying comes as natural to you as speaking and posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your "report" listed zip ties as dangerous weapons, asshole.
> 
> Two Men Charged in Connection with Events at U.S. Capitol​
> _Larry Rendell Brock, of Texas, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Brock was arrested today in Texas._​​_            It is alleged that Brock was identified as one of the individuals who unlawfully entered the U.S. Capitol wearing a green helmet, green tactical vest with patches, black and camo jacket, and beige pants holding a white flex cuff, which is used by law enforcement to restrain and/or detain subjects._​​_            Eric Gavelek Munchel, of Tennessee, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Munchel was arrested today in Tennessee._​​Yeah, those are serious crimes.  NOT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Fucking moron, *there's nothing in that link about dangerous weapons.*
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ad Hominems don't change the fact it was neither armed nor an insurrection.
> The PGA tour fan breech was more armed with golf clubs then protestors were on Jan 6.
> View attachment 496032
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grow a pair and stop whing about ad hominem. Till then, you should contact the attorneys for the dozens charged with being in possession of dangerous weapons and tell them it's not fair because golfers play golf with clubs.
Click to expand...

A zip tie is not a dangerous weapon, moron.  It's also not illegal to posess.  Neither is pepper or bear spray, for that matter.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one.  So one guy was trying to overthrow the government?
> 
> 
> 
> And about 400 more with either lesser or greater charges pending against them.
> But what does it matter to a worthless piece of shit precocious teenage mutt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have one example of an actual deadly weapon.  Otherwise, you got bear spray and cable ties.  How do you overthrow the government with bear spray or cable ties?  How do you do it with a baseball bat, for that matter?
> 
> There are no "greater charges," retard.  All the others have lessor charges pending against them.  Carrying cable ties is not a felony, or even a crime, for that matter.  Neither is carrying bear spray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop lying, fucking moron. It wasn't just one guy with a dangerous weapon.  It was dozens, as the link I gave you to DoJ indictments to date shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police called cable ties a dangerous weapon.  It says so right in that report you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying again, fucking moron. There's no mention of "cable ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _During  the  course  of  the  violent  protests,  several  violent  protestors  were  armed  with  weapons including bats, pepper spray, sticks, *zip ties*, as well as bulletproof vests and anti-tear gas masks.  During the course of the violent protest, several law enforcement officers were assaulted by these violent protesters._​​They called them "zip ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking moron, YOU called them "cable ties."
> 
> This is a cable tie...
> 
> View attachment 495905​
> They didn't arrest Larry the Cable Guy. They arrested Larry Brock and Eric Munchel who were in possession of "flex-cuffs" according to their indictments.
> 
> And neither of them are charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon.
> 
> But I understand,  you're a rightwingnut so lying comes as natural to you as speaking and posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your "report" listed zip ties as dangerous weapons, asshole.
> 
> Two Men Charged in Connection with Events at U.S. Capitol​
> _Larry Rendell Brock, of Texas, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Brock was arrested today in Texas._​​_            It is alleged that Brock was identified as one of the individuals who unlawfully entered the U.S. Capitol wearing a green helmet, green tactical vest with patches, black and camo jacket, and beige pants holding a white flex cuff, which is used by law enforcement to restrain and/or detain subjects._​​_            Eric Gavelek Munchel, of Tennessee, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Munchel was arrested today in Tennessee._​​Yeah, those are serious crimes.  NOT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Fucking moron, *there's nothing in that link about dangerous weapons.*
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ad Hominems don't change the fact it was neither armed nor an insurrection.
> The PGA tour fan breech was more armed with golf clubs then protestors were on Jan 6.
> View attachment 496032
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grow a pair and stop whing about ad hominem. Till then, you should contact the attorneys for the dozens charged with being in possession of dangerous weapons and tell them it's not fair because golfers play golf with clubs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You couldn't list 1 let alone a dozen.
> You must be a hoot ordering a dozen bagels and coming home with a bag of air.
> View attachment 496081
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck.... 4 dozen have been charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon...
Click to expand...

Yeah, zip ties and pepper spray.


----------



## Blues Man

DrLove said:


> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


Do we need a Congressional circle jerk to tell us the reason the whole thing got out of hand was because the Capitol Police didn't respond to a call for more cops?


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one.  So one guy was trying to overthrow the government?
> 
> 
> 
> And about 400 more with either lesser or greater charges pending against them.
> But what does it matter to a worthless piece of shit precocious teenage mutt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have one example of an actual deadly weapon.  Otherwise, you got bear spray and cable ties.  How do you overthrow the government with bear spray or cable ties?  How do you do it with a baseball bat, for that matter?
> 
> There are no "greater charges," retard.  All the others have lessor charges pending against them.  Carrying cable ties is not a felony, or even a crime, for that matter.  Neither is carrying bear spray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop lying, fucking moron. It wasn't just one guy with a dangerous weapon.  It was dozens, as the link I gave you to DoJ indictments to date shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police called cable ties a dangerous weapon.  It says so right in that report you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying again, fucking moron. There's no mention of "cable ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _During  the  course  of  the  violent  protests,  several  violent  protestors  were  armed  with  weapons including bats, pepper spray, sticks, *zip ties*, as well as bulletproof vests and anti-tear gas masks.  During the course of the violent protest, several law enforcement officers were assaulted by these violent protesters._​​They called them "zip ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking moron, YOU called them "cable ties."
> 
> This is a cable tie...
> 
> View attachment 495905​
> They didn't arrest Larry the Cable Guy. They arrested Larry Brock and Eric Munchel who were in possession of "flex-cuffs" according to their indictments.
> 
> And neither of them are charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon.
> 
> But I understand,  you're a rightwingnut so lying comes as natural to you as speaking and posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your "report" listed zip ties as dangerous weapons, asshole.
> 
> Two Men Charged in Connection with Events at U.S. Capitol​
> _Larry Rendell Brock, of Texas, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Brock was arrested today in Texas._​​_            It is alleged that Brock was identified as one of the individuals who unlawfully entered the U.S. Capitol wearing a green helmet, green tactical vest with patches, black and camo jacket, and beige pants holding a white flex cuff, which is used by law enforcement to restrain and/or detain subjects._​​_            Eric Gavelek Munchel, of Tennessee, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Munchel was arrested today in Tennessee._​​Yeah, those are serious crimes.  NOT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Fucking moron, *there's nothing in that link about dangerous weapons.*
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ad Hominems don't change the fact it was neither armed nor an insurrection.
> The PGA tour fan breech was more armed with golf clubs then protestors were on Jan 6.
> View attachment 496032
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grow a pair and stop whing about ad hominem. Till then, you should contact the attorneys for the dozens charged with being in possession of dangerous weapons and tell them it's not fair because golfers play golf with clubs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A zip tie is not a dangerous weapon, moron.  It's also not illegal to posess.  Neither is pepper or bear spray, for that matter.
Click to expand...

Zip ties? What zip ties, fucking moron? You said they were cable ties.

Regardless of your insanity, no one with flex-cuffs was charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon. You've been told this but you still don't understand that because youa fucking moron.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one.  So one guy was trying to overthrow the government?
> 
> 
> 
> And about 400 more with either lesser or greater charges pending against them.
> But what does it matter to a worthless piece of shit precocious teenage mutt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have one example of an actual deadly weapon.  Otherwise, you got bear spray and cable ties.  How do you overthrow the government with bear spray or cable ties?  How do you do it with a baseball bat, for that matter?
> 
> There are no "greater charges," retard.  All the others have lessor charges pending against them.  Carrying cable ties is not a felony, or even a crime, for that matter.  Neither is carrying bear spray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop lying, fucking moron. It wasn't just one guy with a dangerous weapon.  It was dozens, as the link I gave you to DoJ indictments to date shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police called cable ties a dangerous weapon.  It says so right in that report you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying again, fucking moron. There's no mention of "cable ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _During  the  course  of  the  violent  protests,  several  violent  protestors  were  armed  with  weapons including bats, pepper spray, sticks, *zip ties*, as well as bulletproof vests and anti-tear gas masks.  During the course of the violent protest, several law enforcement officers were assaulted by these violent protesters._​​They called them "zip ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking moron, YOU called them "cable ties."
> 
> This is a cable tie...
> 
> View attachment 495905​
> They didn't arrest Larry the Cable Guy. They arrested Larry Brock and Eric Munchel who were in possession of "flex-cuffs" according to their indictments.
> 
> And neither of them are charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon.
> 
> But I understand,  you're a rightwingnut so lying comes as natural to you as speaking and posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your "report" listed zip ties as dangerous weapons, asshole.
> 
> Two Men Charged in Connection with Events at U.S. Capitol​
> _Larry Rendell Brock, of Texas, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Brock was arrested today in Texas._​​_            It is alleged that Brock was identified as one of the individuals who unlawfully entered the U.S. Capitol wearing a green helmet, green tactical vest with patches, black and camo jacket, and beige pants holding a white flex cuff, which is used by law enforcement to restrain and/or detain subjects._​​_            Eric Gavelek Munchel, of Tennessee, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Munchel was arrested today in Tennessee._​​Yeah, those are serious crimes.  NOT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Fucking moron, *there's nothing in that link about dangerous weapons.*
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ad Hominems don't change the fact it was neither armed nor an insurrection.
> The PGA tour fan breech was more armed with golf clubs then protestors were on Jan 6.
> View attachment 496032
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grow a pair and stop whing about ad hominem. Till then, you should contact the attorneys for the dozens charged with being in possession of dangerous weapons and tell them it's not fair because golfers play golf with clubs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You couldn't list 1 let alone a dozen.
> You must be a hoot ordering a dozen bagels and coming home with a bag of air.
> View attachment 496081
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck.... 4 dozen have been charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, zip ties and pepper spray.
Click to expand...

You're lying again, fucking moron.


----------



## DrLove

beagle9 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one.  So one guy was trying to overthrow the government?
> 
> 
> 
> And about 400 more with either lesser or greater charges pending against them.
> But what does it matter to a worthless piece of shit precocious teenage mutt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have one example of an actual deadly weapon.  Otherwise, you got bear spray and cable ties.  How do you overthrow the government with bear spray or cable ties?  How do you do it with a baseball bat, for that matter?
> 
> There are no "greater charges," retard.  All the others have lessor charges pending against them.  Carrying cable ties is not a felony, or even a crime, for that matter.  Neither is carrying bear spray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop lying, fucking moron. It wasn't just one guy with a dangerous weapon.  It was dozens, as the link I gave you to DoJ indictments to date shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police called cable ties a dangerous weapon.  It says so right in that report you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying again, fucking moron. There's no mention of "cable ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _During  the  course  of  the  violent  protests,  several  violent  protestors  were  armed  with  weapons including bats, pepper spray, sticks, *zip ties*, as well as bulletproof vests and anti-tear gas masks.  During the course of the violent protest, several law enforcement officers were assaulted by these violent protesters._​​They called them "zip ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking moron, YOU called them "cable ties."
> 
> This is a cable tie...
> 
> View attachment 495905​
> They didn't arrest Larry the Cable Guy. They arrested Larry Brock and Eric Munchel who were in possession of "flex-cuffs" according to their indictments.
> 
> And neither of them are charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon.
> 
> But I understand,  you're a rightwingnut so lying comes as natural to you as speaking and posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your "report" listed zip ties as dangerous weapons, asshole.
> 
> Two Men Charged in Connection with Events at U.S. Capitol​
> _Larry Rendell Brock, of Texas, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Brock was arrested today in Texas._​​_            It is alleged that Brock was identified as one of the individuals who unlawfully entered the U.S. Capitol wearing a green helmet, green tactical vest with patches, black and camo jacket, and beige pants holding a white flex cuff, which is used by law enforcement to restrain and/or detain subjects._​​_            Eric Gavelek Munchel, of Tennessee, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Munchel was arrested today in Tennessee._​​Yeah, those are serious crimes.  NOT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Fucking moron, *there's nothing in that link about dangerous weapons.*
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ad Hominems don't change the fact it was neither armed nor an insurrection.
> The PGA tour fan breech was more armed with golf clubs then protestors were on Jan 6.
> View attachment 496032
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey every club along with the guns that were there and the bombs is being armed. Do you actually think it only means guns. What a hoot. Ducks in a barrel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another fox raises his head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasn’t “exonerated” either loony bird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AP FACT CHECK: Trump falsely claims Mueller exonerated him
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) — President Donald Trump falsely claimed exoneration from Robert Mueller on Wednesday even as the former special counsel told Congress he offered no such vindication...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 496079
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you prove the Russian hoax was a truth and not a hoax ? Can anyone do so after million's of taxpayer's money to end up with nothing was spent, but your hollow words is truth somehow eh ? Rotflmbo.
Click to expand...


We ended up with plenty. 140+ Rump campaign meetings with Russian spies (ALL lied about) Manafort handing over classified documents to Kilimnik (Putin) Umpeen indictments, several convictions/ sentences, and ten very clear cases of obstruction of justice.

You read Billy Barf’s four page summarily (now thoroughly shamed for the history books). You are ignorant on this subject and should stop embarrassing yourself.


----------



## DrLove

jbander said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask what a Commission is supposed to find out?   Don't you spend your tax dollars on local, state and federal police?  Haven't they already investigated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing, it's just political grandstanding by Democrat's wanting to milk something weak for all that it's worth, meanwhile ignoring what happened during the 2020 season of riot's, looting, murdering, burning, destruction of monuments in hopes to rewrite history, occupying government property, beating and maiming the innocent, and using government offices to aid and abett the criminal gang's out doing terrible things to this country. Now that is going to be an investigation worth having, and if the audit's prove the steal, then the capital protest will turn out heroes instead of plain old rabble rousers trying to show their aces on that day. That's what the great fear is by the Democrat's, otherwise everything is riding on burying the truth if lies have been told and the steal was real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there one brain cell at all represented in this 3rd grade nonsense.
Click to expand...


No brain cells - And it’s embarrassing. They read as if Plankton from Spongebob stopped taking his meds and got hold of the Internets.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one.  So one guy was trying to overthrow the government?
> 
> 
> 
> And about 400 more with either lesser or greater charges pending against them.
> But what does it matter to a worthless piece of shit precocious teenage mutt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have one example of an actual deadly weapon.  Otherwise, you got bear spray and cable ties.  How do you overthrow the government with bear spray or cable ties?  How do you do it with a baseball bat, for that matter?
> 
> There are no "greater charges," retard.  All the others have lessor charges pending against them.  Carrying cable ties is not a felony, or even a crime, for that matter.  Neither is carrying bear spray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop lying, fucking moron. It wasn't just one guy with a dangerous weapon.  It was dozens, as the link I gave you to DoJ indictments to date shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police called cable ties a dangerous weapon.  It says so right in that report you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying again, fucking moron. There's no mention of "cable ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _During  the  course  of  the  violent  protests,  several  violent  protestors  were  armed  with  weapons including bats, pepper spray, sticks, *zip ties*, as well as bulletproof vests and anti-tear gas masks.  During the course of the violent protest, several law enforcement officers were assaulted by these violent protesters._​​They called them "zip ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking moron, YOU called them "cable ties."
> 
> This is a cable tie...
> 
> View attachment 495905​
> They didn't arrest Larry the Cable Guy. They arrested Larry Brock and Eric Munchel who were in possession of "flex-cuffs" according to their indictments.
> 
> And neither of them are charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon.
> 
> But I understand,  you're a rightwingnut so lying comes as natural to you as speaking and posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your "report" listed zip ties as dangerous weapons, asshole.
> 
> Two Men Charged in Connection with Events at U.S. Capitol​
> _Larry Rendell Brock, of Texas, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Brock was arrested today in Texas._​​_            It is alleged that Brock was identified as one of the individuals who unlawfully entered the U.S. Capitol wearing a green helmet, green tactical vest with patches, black and camo jacket, and beige pants holding a white flex cuff, which is used by law enforcement to restrain and/or detain subjects._​​_            Eric Gavelek Munchel, of Tennessee, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Munchel was arrested today in Tennessee._​​Yeah, those are serious crimes.  NOT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Fucking moron, *there's nothing in that link about dangerous weapons.*
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ad Hominems don't change the fact it was neither armed nor an insurrection.
> The PGA tour fan breech was more armed with golf clubs then protestors were on Jan 6.
> View attachment 496032
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grow a pair and stop whing about ad hominem. Till then, you should contact the attorneys for the dozens charged with being in possession of dangerous weapons and tell them it's not fair because golfers play golf with clubs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A zip tie is not a dangerous weapon, moron.  It's also not illegal to posess.  Neither is pepper or bear spray, for that matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zip ties? What zip ties, fucking moron? You said they were cable ties.
> 
> Regardless of your insanity, no one with flex-cuffs was charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon. You've been told this but you still don't understand that because youa fucking moron.
Click to expand...

Excuse me for not using the exact correct term, asshole.   We know your attack is based solely on your desire to tell the truth.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one.  So one guy was trying to overthrow the government?
> 
> 
> 
> And about 400 more with either lesser or greater charges pending against them.
> But what does it matter to a worthless piece of shit precocious teenage mutt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have one example of an actual deadly weapon.  Otherwise, you got bear spray and cable ties.  How do you overthrow the government with bear spray or cable ties?  How do you do it with a baseball bat, for that matter?
> 
> There are no "greater charges," retard.  All the others have lessor charges pending against them.  Carrying cable ties is not a felony, or even a crime, for that matter.  Neither is carrying bear spray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop lying, fucking moron. It wasn't just one guy with a dangerous weapon.  It was dozens, as the link I gave you to DoJ indictments to date shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police called cable ties a dangerous weapon.  It says so right in that report you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying again, fucking moron. There's no mention of "cable ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _During  the  course  of  the  violent  protests,  several  violent  protestors  were  armed  with  weapons including bats, pepper spray, sticks, *zip ties*, as well as bulletproof vests and anti-tear gas masks.  During the course of the violent protest, several law enforcement officers were assaulted by these violent protesters._​​They called them "zip ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking moron, YOU called them "cable ties."
> 
> This is a cable tie...
> 
> View attachment 495905​
> They didn't arrest Larry the Cable Guy. They arrested Larry Brock and Eric Munchel who were in possession of "flex-cuffs" according to their indictments.
> 
> And neither of them are charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon.
> 
> But I understand,  you're a rightwingnut so lying comes as natural to you as speaking and posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your "report" listed zip ties as dangerous weapons, asshole.
> 
> Two Men Charged in Connection with Events at U.S. Capitol​
> _Larry Rendell Brock, of Texas, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Brock was arrested today in Texas._​​_            It is alleged that Brock was identified as one of the individuals who unlawfully entered the U.S. Capitol wearing a green helmet, green tactical vest with patches, black and camo jacket, and beige pants holding a white flex cuff, which is used by law enforcement to restrain and/or detain subjects._​​_            Eric Gavelek Munchel, of Tennessee, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Munchel was arrested today in Tennessee._​​Yeah, those are serious crimes.  NOT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Fucking moron, *there's nothing in that link about dangerous weapons.*
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ad Hominems don't change the fact it was neither armed nor an insurrection.
> The PGA tour fan breech was more armed with golf clubs then protestors were on Jan 6.
> View attachment 496032
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grow a pair and stop whing about ad hominem. Till then, you should contact the attorneys for the dozens charged with being in possession of dangerous weapons and tell them it's not fair because golfers play golf with clubs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You couldn't list 1 let alone a dozen.
> You must be a hoot ordering a dozen bagels and coming home with a bag of air.
> View attachment 496081
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck.... 4 dozen have been charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, zip ties and pepper spray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying again, fucking moron.
Click to expand...

NOT.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one.  So one guy was trying to overthrow the government?
> 
> 
> 
> And about 400 more with either lesser or greater charges pending against them.
> But what does it matter to a worthless piece of shit precocious teenage mutt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have one example of an actual deadly weapon.  Otherwise, you got bear spray and cable ties.  How do you overthrow the government with bear spray or cable ties?  How do you do it with a baseball bat, for that matter?
> 
> There are no "greater charges," retard.  All the others have lessor charges pending against them.  Carrying cable ties is not a felony, or even a crime, for that matter.  Neither is carrying bear spray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop lying, fucking moron. It wasn't just one guy with a dangerous weapon.  It was dozens, as the link I gave you to DoJ indictments to date shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police called cable ties a dangerous weapon.  It says so right in that report you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying again, fucking moron. There's no mention of "cable ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _During  the  course  of  the  violent  protests,  several  violent  protestors  were  armed  with  weapons including bats, pepper spray, sticks, *zip ties*, as well as bulletproof vests and anti-tear gas masks.  During the course of the violent protest, several law enforcement officers were assaulted by these violent protesters._​​They called them "zip ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking moron, YOU called them "cable ties."
> 
> This is a cable tie...
> 
> View attachment 495905​
> They didn't arrest Larry the Cable Guy. They arrested Larry Brock and Eric Munchel who were in possession of "flex-cuffs" according to their indictments.
> 
> And neither of them are charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon.
> 
> But I understand,  you're a rightwingnut so lying comes as natural to you as speaking and posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your "report" listed zip ties as dangerous weapons, asshole.
> 
> Two Men Charged in Connection with Events at U.S. Capitol​
> _Larry Rendell Brock, of Texas, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Brock was arrested today in Texas._​​_            It is alleged that Brock was identified as one of the individuals who unlawfully entered the U.S. Capitol wearing a green helmet, green tactical vest with patches, black and camo jacket, and beige pants holding a white flex cuff, which is used by law enforcement to restrain and/or detain subjects._​​_            Eric Gavelek Munchel, of Tennessee, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Munchel was arrested today in Tennessee._​​Yeah, those are serious crimes.  NOT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Fucking moron, *there's nothing in that link about dangerous weapons.*
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ad Hominems don't change the fact it was neither armed nor an insurrection.
> The PGA tour fan breech was more armed with golf clubs then protestors were on Jan 6.
> View attachment 496032
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grow a pair and stop whing about ad hominem. Till then, you should contact the attorneys for the dozens charged with being in possession of dangerous weapons and tell them it's not fair because golfers play golf with clubs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A zip tie is not a dangerous weapon, moron.  It's also not illegal to posess.  Neither is pepper or bear spray, for that matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zip ties? What zip ties, fucking moron? You said they were cable ties.
> 
> Regardless of your insanity, no one with flex-cuffs was charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon. You've been told this but you still don't understand that because youa fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuse me for not using the exact correct term, asshole.   We know your attack is based solely on your desire to tell the truth.
Click to expand...

There's no excuse for your lies.


----------



## bripat9643

DrLove said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one.  So one guy was trying to overthrow the government?
> 
> 
> 
> And about 400 more with either lesser or greater charges pending against them.
> But what does it matter to a worthless piece of shit precocious teenage mutt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have one example of an actual deadly weapon.  Otherwise, you got bear spray and cable ties.  How do you overthrow the government with bear spray or cable ties?  How do you do it with a baseball bat, for that matter?
> 
> There are no "greater charges," retard.  All the others have lessor charges pending against them.  Carrying cable ties is not a felony, or even a crime, for that matter.  Neither is carrying bear spray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop lying, fucking moron. It wasn't just one guy with a dangerous weapon.  It was dozens, as the link I gave you to DoJ indictments to date shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police called cable ties a dangerous weapon.  It says so right in that report you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying again, fucking moron. There's no mention of "cable ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _During  the  course  of  the  violent  protests,  several  violent  protestors  were  armed  with  weapons including bats, pepper spray, sticks, *zip ties*, as well as bulletproof vests and anti-tear gas masks.  During the course of the violent protest, several law enforcement officers were assaulted by these violent protesters._​​They called them "zip ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking moron, YOU called them "cable ties."
> 
> This is a cable tie...
> 
> View attachment 495905​
> They didn't arrest Larry the Cable Guy. They arrested Larry Brock and Eric Munchel who were in possession of "flex-cuffs" according to their indictments.
> 
> And neither of them are charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon.
> 
> But I understand,  you're a rightwingnut so lying comes as natural to you as speaking and posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your "report" listed zip ties as dangerous weapons, asshole.
> 
> Two Men Charged in Connection with Events at U.S. Capitol​
> _Larry Rendell Brock, of Texas, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Brock was arrested today in Texas._​​_            It is alleged that Brock was identified as one of the individuals who unlawfully entered the U.S. Capitol wearing a green helmet, green tactical vest with patches, black and camo jacket, and beige pants holding a white flex cuff, which is used by law enforcement to restrain and/or detain subjects._​​_            Eric Gavelek Munchel, of Tennessee, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Munchel was arrested today in Tennessee._​​Yeah, those are serious crimes.  NOT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Fucking moron, *there's nothing in that link about dangerous weapons.*
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ad Hominems don't change the fact it was neither armed nor an insurrection.
> The PGA tour fan breech was more armed with golf clubs then protestors were on Jan 6.
> View attachment 496032
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey every club along with the guns that were there and the bombs is being armed. Do you actually think it only means guns. What a hoot. Ducks in a barrel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another fox raises his head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasn’t “exonerated” either loony bird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AP FACT CHECK: Trump falsely claims Mueller exonerated him
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) — President Donald Trump falsely claimed exoneration from Robert Mueller on Wednesday even as the former special counsel told Congress he offered no such vindication...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 496079
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you prove the Russian hoax was a truth and not a hoax ? Can anyone do so after million's of taxpayer's money to end up with nothing was spent, but your hollow words is truth somehow eh ? Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We ended up with plenty. 140+ Rump campaign meetings with Russian spies (ALL lied about) Manafort handing over classified documents to Kilimnik (Putin) Umpeen indictments, several convictions/ sentences, and ten very clear cases of obstruction of justice.
> 
> You read Billy Barf’s four page summarily (now thoroughly shamed for the history books). You are ignorant on this subject and should stop embarrassing yourself.
Click to expand...

They weren't meetings, dumbfuck.  They were "contacts."  So if some Russian guy sent Popodopolous an email, that counts as a contact. 

This claim is so nebulous that it's absolutely meaningless.

Poll results are not "classified," you fucking moron.  Kilimnik is not a Russian.  He's Ukrainian.  There were no obstructions of justice, and there were no convictions for anything involving the campaign.

To put it simply, you're totally full of shit.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one.  So one guy was trying to overthrow the government?
> 
> 
> 
> And about 400 more with either lesser or greater charges pending against them.
> But what does it matter to a worthless piece of shit precocious teenage mutt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have one example of an actual deadly weapon.  Otherwise, you got bear spray and cable ties.  How do you overthrow the government with bear spray or cable ties?  How do you do it with a baseball bat, for that matter?
> 
> There are no "greater charges," retard.  All the others have lessor charges pending against them.  Carrying cable ties is not a felony, or even a crime, for that matter.  Neither is carrying bear spray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop lying, fucking moron. It wasn't just one guy with a dangerous weapon.  It was dozens, as the link I gave you to DoJ indictments to date shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police called cable ties a dangerous weapon.  It says so right in that report you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying again, fucking moron. There's no mention of "cable ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _During  the  course  of  the  violent  protests,  several  violent  protestors  were  armed  with  weapons including bats, pepper spray, sticks, *zip ties*, as well as bulletproof vests and anti-tear gas masks.  During the course of the violent protest, several law enforcement officers were assaulted by these violent protesters._​​They called them "zip ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking moron, YOU called them "cable ties."
> 
> This is a cable tie...
> 
> View attachment 495905​
> They didn't arrest Larry the Cable Guy. They arrested Larry Brock and Eric Munchel who were in possession of "flex-cuffs" according to their indictments.
> 
> And neither of them are charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon.
> 
> But I understand,  you're a rightwingnut so lying comes as natural to you as speaking and posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your "report" listed zip ties as dangerous weapons, asshole.
> 
> Two Men Charged in Connection with Events at U.S. Capitol​
> _Larry Rendell Brock, of Texas, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Brock was arrested today in Texas._​​_            It is alleged that Brock was identified as one of the individuals who unlawfully entered the U.S. Capitol wearing a green helmet, green tactical vest with patches, black and camo jacket, and beige pants holding a white flex cuff, which is used by law enforcement to restrain and/or detain subjects._​​_            Eric Gavelek Munchel, of Tennessee, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Munchel was arrested today in Tennessee._​​Yeah, those are serious crimes.  NOT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Fucking moron, *there's nothing in that link about dangerous weapons.*
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ad Hominems don't change the fact it was neither armed nor an insurrection.
> The PGA tour fan breech was more armed with golf clubs then protestors were on Jan 6.
> View attachment 496032
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grow a pair and stop whing about ad hominem. Till then, you should contact the attorneys for the dozens charged with being in possession of dangerous weapons and tell them it's not fair because golfers play golf with clubs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You couldn't list 1 let alone a dozen.
> You must be a hoot ordering a dozen bagels and coming home with a bag of air.
> View attachment 496081
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck.... 4 dozen have been charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, zip ties and pepper spray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying again, fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOT.
Click to expand...

Your hollow denials don't help your lies. Want proof you're lying? Name the defendants with flex-cuffs who were charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon...

When you can't,  your lies are once again exposed.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one.  So one guy was trying to overthrow the government?
> 
> 
> 
> And about 400 more with either lesser or greater charges pending against them.
> But what does it matter to a worthless piece of shit precocious teenage mutt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have one example of an actual deadly weapon.  Otherwise, you got bear spray and cable ties.  How do you overthrow the government with bear spray or cable ties?  How do you do it with a baseball bat, for that matter?
> 
> There are no "greater charges," retard.  All the others have lessor charges pending against them.  Carrying cable ties is not a felony, or even a crime, for that matter.  Neither is carrying bear spray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop lying, fucking moron. It wasn't just one guy with a dangerous weapon.  It was dozens, as the link I gave you to DoJ indictments to date shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police called cable ties a dangerous weapon.  It says so right in that report you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying again, fucking moron. There's no mention of "cable ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _During  the  course  of  the  violent  protests,  several  violent  protestors  were  armed  with  weapons including bats, pepper spray, sticks, *zip ties*, as well as bulletproof vests and anti-tear gas masks.  During the course of the violent protest, several law enforcement officers were assaulted by these violent protesters._​​They called them "zip ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking moron, YOU called them "cable ties."
> 
> This is a cable tie...
> 
> View attachment 495905​
> They didn't arrest Larry the Cable Guy. They arrested Larry Brock and Eric Munchel who were in possession of "flex-cuffs" according to their indictments.
> 
> And neither of them are charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon.
> 
> But I understand,  you're a rightwingnut so lying comes as natural to you as speaking and posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your "report" listed zip ties as dangerous weapons, asshole.
> 
> Two Men Charged in Connection with Events at U.S. Capitol​
> _Larry Rendell Brock, of Texas, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Brock was arrested today in Texas._​​_            It is alleged that Brock was identified as one of the individuals who unlawfully entered the U.S. Capitol wearing a green helmet, green tactical vest with patches, black and camo jacket, and beige pants holding a white flex cuff, which is used by law enforcement to restrain and/or detain subjects._​​_            Eric Gavelek Munchel, of Tennessee, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Munchel was arrested today in Tennessee._​​Yeah, those are serious crimes.  NOT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Fucking moron, *there's nothing in that link about dangerous weapons.*
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ad Hominems don't change the fact it was neither armed nor an insurrection.
> The PGA tour fan breech was more armed with golf clubs then protestors were on Jan 6.
> View attachment 496032
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grow a pair and stop whing about ad hominem. Till then, you should contact the attorneys for the dozens charged with being in possession of dangerous weapons and tell them it's not fair because golfers play golf with clubs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A zip tie is not a dangerous weapon, moron.  It's also not illegal to posess.  Neither is pepper or bear spray, for that matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zip ties? What zip ties, fucking moron? You said they were cable ties.
> 
> Regardless of your insanity, no one with flex-cuffs was charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon. You've been told this but you still don't understand that because youa fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuse me for not using the exact correct term, asshole.   We know your attack is based solely on your desire to tell the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no excuse for your lies.
Click to expand...

You are so desperate it's comical.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one.  So one guy was trying to overthrow the government?
> 
> 
> 
> And about 400 more with either lesser or greater charges pending against them.
> But what does it matter to a worthless piece of shit precocious teenage mutt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have one example of an actual deadly weapon.  Otherwise, you got bear spray and cable ties.  How do you overthrow the government with bear spray or cable ties?  How do you do it with a baseball bat, for that matter?
> 
> There are no "greater charges," retard.  All the others have lessor charges pending against them.  Carrying cable ties is not a felony, or even a crime, for that matter.  Neither is carrying bear spray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop lying, fucking moron. It wasn't just one guy with a dangerous weapon.  It was dozens, as the link I gave you to DoJ indictments to date shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police called cable ties a dangerous weapon.  It says so right in that report you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying again, fucking moron. There's no mention of "cable ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _During  the  course  of  the  violent  protests,  several  violent  protestors  were  armed  with  weapons including bats, pepper spray, sticks, *zip ties*, as well as bulletproof vests and anti-tear gas masks.  During the course of the violent protest, several law enforcement officers were assaulted by these violent protesters._​​They called them "zip ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking moron, YOU called them "cable ties."
> 
> This is a cable tie...
> 
> View attachment 495905​
> They didn't arrest Larry the Cable Guy. They arrested Larry Brock and Eric Munchel who were in possession of "flex-cuffs" according to their indictments.
> 
> And neither of them are charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon.
> 
> But I understand,  you're a rightwingnut so lying comes as natural to you as speaking and posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your "report" listed zip ties as dangerous weapons, asshole.
> 
> Two Men Charged in Connection with Events at U.S. Capitol​
> _Larry Rendell Brock, of Texas, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Brock was arrested today in Texas._​​_            It is alleged that Brock was identified as one of the individuals who unlawfully entered the U.S. Capitol wearing a green helmet, green tactical vest with patches, black and camo jacket, and beige pants holding a white flex cuff, which is used by law enforcement to restrain and/or detain subjects._​​_            Eric Gavelek Munchel, of Tennessee, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Munchel was arrested today in Tennessee._​​Yeah, those are serious crimes.  NOT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Fucking moron, *there's nothing in that link about dangerous weapons.*
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ad Hominems don't change the fact it was neither armed nor an insurrection.
> The PGA tour fan breech was more armed with golf clubs then protestors were on Jan 6.
> View attachment 496032
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grow a pair and stop whing about ad hominem. Till then, you should contact the attorneys for the dozens charged with being in possession of dangerous weapons and tell them it's not fair because golfers play golf with clubs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You couldn't list 1 let alone a dozen.
> You must be a hoot ordering a dozen bagels and coming home with a bag of air.
> View attachment 496081
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck.... 4 dozen have been charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, zip ties and pepper spray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying again, fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your hollow denials don't help your lies. Want proof you're lying? Name the defendants with flex-cuffs who were charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon...
> 
> When you can't,  your lies are once again exposed.
Click to expand...

How would that prove anything?  Flex cuffs aren't dangerous weapons, turd.  They aren't even weapons, and they are perfectly legal.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one.  So one guy was trying to overthrow the government?
> 
> 
> 
> And about 400 more with either lesser or greater charges pending against them.
> But what does it matter to a worthless piece of shit precocious teenage mutt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have one example of an actual deadly weapon.  Otherwise, you got bear spray and cable ties.  How do you overthrow the government with bear spray or cable ties?  How do you do it with a baseball bat, for that matter?
> 
> There are no "greater charges," retard.  All the others have lessor charges pending against them.  Carrying cable ties is not a felony, or even a crime, for that matter.  Neither is carrying bear spray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop lying, fucking moron. It wasn't just one guy with a dangerous weapon.  It was dozens, as the link I gave you to DoJ indictments to date shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police called cable ties a dangerous weapon.  It says so right in that report you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying again, fucking moron. There's no mention of "cable ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _During  the  course  of  the  violent  protests,  several  violent  protestors  were  armed  with  weapons including bats, pepper spray, sticks, *zip ties*, as well as bulletproof vests and anti-tear gas masks.  During the course of the violent protest, several law enforcement officers were assaulted by these violent protesters._​​They called them "zip ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking moron, YOU called them "cable ties."
> 
> This is a cable tie...
> 
> View attachment 495905​
> They didn't arrest Larry the Cable Guy. They arrested Larry Brock and Eric Munchel who were in possession of "flex-cuffs" according to their indictments.
> 
> And neither of them are charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon.
> 
> But I understand,  you're a rightwingnut so lying comes as natural to you as speaking and posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your "report" listed zip ties as dangerous weapons, asshole.
> 
> Two Men Charged in Connection with Events at U.S. Capitol​
> _Larry Rendell Brock, of Texas, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Brock was arrested today in Texas._​​_            It is alleged that Brock was identified as one of the individuals who unlawfully entered the U.S. Capitol wearing a green helmet, green tactical vest with patches, black and camo jacket, and beige pants holding a white flex cuff, which is used by law enforcement to restrain and/or detain subjects._​​_            Eric Gavelek Munchel, of Tennessee, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Munchel was arrested today in Tennessee._​​Yeah, those are serious crimes.  NOT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Fucking moron, *there's nothing in that link about dangerous weapons.*
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ad Hominems don't change the fact it was neither armed nor an insurrection.
> The PGA tour fan breech was more armed with golf clubs then protestors were on Jan 6.
> View attachment 496032
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grow a pair and stop whing about ad hominem. Till then, you should contact the attorneys for the dozens charged with being in possession of dangerous weapons and tell them it's not fair because golfers play golf with clubs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A zip tie is not a dangerous weapon, moron.  It's also not illegal to posess.  Neither is pepper or bear spray, for that matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zip ties? What zip ties, fucking moron? You said they were cable ties.
> 
> Regardless of your insanity, no one with flex-cuffs was charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon. You've been told this but you still don't understand that because youa fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuse me for not using the exact correct term, asshole.   We know your attack is based solely on your desire to tell the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no excuse for your lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are so desperate it's comical.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dogmaphobe

I would love to see a commission on the Democrat party's collusion with domestic terrorists, as well as one on voting fraud, myself.

 Why don't we compromise and have a commission on those first and then the one on1/6 right afterwards?


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one.  So one guy was trying to overthrow the government?
> 
> 
> 
> And about 400 more with either lesser or greater charges pending against them.
> But what does it matter to a worthless piece of shit precocious teenage mutt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have one example of an actual deadly weapon.  Otherwise, you got bear spray and cable ties.  How do you overthrow the government with bear spray or cable ties?  How do you do it with a baseball bat, for that matter?
> 
> There are no "greater charges," retard.  All the others have lessor charges pending against them.  Carrying cable ties is not a felony, or even a crime, for that matter.  Neither is carrying bear spray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop lying, fucking moron. It wasn't just one guy with a dangerous weapon.  It was dozens, as the link I gave you to DoJ indictments to date shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police called cable ties a dangerous weapon.  It says so right in that report you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying again, fucking moron. There's no mention of "cable ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _During  the  course  of  the  violent  protests,  several  violent  protestors  were  armed  with  weapons including bats, pepper spray, sticks, *zip ties*, as well as bulletproof vests and anti-tear gas masks.  During the course of the violent protest, several law enforcement officers were assaulted by these violent protesters._​​They called them "zip ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking moron, YOU called them "cable ties."
> 
> This is a cable tie...
> 
> View attachment 495905​
> They didn't arrest Larry the Cable Guy. They arrested Larry Brock and Eric Munchel who were in possession of "flex-cuffs" according to their indictments.
> 
> And neither of them are charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon.
> 
> But I understand,  you're a rightwingnut so lying comes as natural to you as speaking and posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your "report" listed zip ties as dangerous weapons, asshole.
> 
> Two Men Charged in Connection with Events at U.S. Capitol​
> _Larry Rendell Brock, of Texas, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Brock was arrested today in Texas._​​_            It is alleged that Brock was identified as one of the individuals who unlawfully entered the U.S. Capitol wearing a green helmet, green tactical vest with patches, black and camo jacket, and beige pants holding a white flex cuff, which is used by law enforcement to restrain and/or detain subjects._​​_            Eric Gavelek Munchel, of Tennessee, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Munchel was arrested today in Tennessee._​​Yeah, those are serious crimes.  NOT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Fucking moron, *there's nothing in that link about dangerous weapons.*
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ad Hominems don't change the fact it was neither armed nor an insurrection.
> The PGA tour fan breech was more armed with golf clubs then protestors were on Jan 6.
> View attachment 496032
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grow a pair and stop whing about ad hominem. Till then, you should contact the attorneys for the dozens charged with being in possession of dangerous weapons and tell them it's not fair because golfers play golf with clubs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You couldn't list 1 let alone a dozen.
> You must be a hoot ordering a dozen bagels and coming home with a bag of air.
> View attachment 496081
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck.... 4 dozen have been charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, zip ties and pepper spray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying again, fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your hollow denials don't help your lies. Want proof you're lying? Name the defendants with flex-cuffs who were charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon...
> 
> When you can't,  your lies are once again exposed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How would that prove anything?  Flex cuffs aren't dangerous weapons, turd.  They aren't even weapons, and they are perfectly legal.
Click to expand...

Fucking moron, you claim that people charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon included flex cuffs... so name them...

Name the defendants charged with flex cuffs as a dangerous weapon...


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one.  So one guy was trying to overthrow the government?
> 
> 
> 
> And about 400 more with either lesser or greater charges pending against them.
> But what does it matter to a worthless piece of shit precocious teenage mutt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have one example of an actual deadly weapon.  Otherwise, you got bear spray and cable ties.  How do you overthrow the government with bear spray or cable ties?  How do you do it with a baseball bat, for that matter?
> 
> There are no "greater charges," retard.  All the others have lessor charges pending against them.  Carrying cable ties is not a felony, or even a crime, for that matter.  Neither is carrying bear spray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop lying, fucking moron. It wasn't just one guy with a dangerous weapon.  It was dozens, as the link I gave you to DoJ indictments to date shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police called cable ties a dangerous weapon.  It says so right in that report you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying again, fucking moron. There's no mention of "cable ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _During  the  course  of  the  violent  protests,  several  violent  protestors  were  armed  with  weapons including bats, pepper spray, sticks, *zip ties*, as well as bulletproof vests and anti-tear gas masks.  During the course of the violent protest, several law enforcement officers were assaulted by these violent protesters._​​They called them "zip ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking moron, YOU called them "cable ties."
> 
> This is a cable tie...
> 
> View attachment 495905​
> They didn't arrest Larry the Cable Guy. They arrested Larry Brock and Eric Munchel who were in possession of "flex-cuffs" according to their indictments.
> 
> And neither of them are charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon.
> 
> But I understand,  you're a rightwingnut so lying comes as natural to you as speaking and posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your "report" listed zip ties as dangerous weapons, asshole.
> 
> Two Men Charged in Connection with Events at U.S. Capitol​
> _Larry Rendell Brock, of Texas, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Brock was arrested today in Texas._​​_            It is alleged that Brock was identified as one of the individuals who unlawfully entered the U.S. Capitol wearing a green helmet, green tactical vest with patches, black and camo jacket, and beige pants holding a white flex cuff, which is used by law enforcement to restrain and/or detain subjects._​​_            Eric Gavelek Munchel, of Tennessee, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Munchel was arrested today in Tennessee._​​Yeah, those are serious crimes.  NOT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Fucking moron, *there's nothing in that link about dangerous weapons.*
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ad Hominems don't change the fact it was neither armed nor an insurrection.
> The PGA tour fan breech was more armed with golf clubs then protestors were on Jan 6.
> View attachment 496032
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grow a pair and stop whing about ad hominem. Till then, you should contact the attorneys for the dozens charged with being in possession of dangerous weapons and tell them it's not fair because golfers play golf with clubs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You couldn't list 1 let alone a dozen.
> You must be a hoot ordering a dozen bagels and coming home with a bag of air.
> View attachment 496081
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck.... 4 dozen have been charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, zip ties and pepper spray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying again, fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your hollow denials don't help your lies. Want proof you're lying? Name the defendants with flex-cuffs who were charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon...
> 
> When you can't,  your lies are once again exposed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How would that prove anything?  Flex cuffs aren't dangerous weapons, turd.  They aren't even weapons, and they are perfectly legal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking moron, you claim that people charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon included flex cuffs... so name them...
> 
> Name the defendants charged with flex cuffs as a dangerous weapon...
Click to expand...

They weren't charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon by the police.  It's only dumbfucks like you that are doing that.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one.  So one guy was trying to overthrow the government?
> 
> 
> 
> And about 400 more with either lesser or greater charges pending against them.
> But what does it matter to a worthless piece of shit precocious teenage mutt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have one example of an actual deadly weapon.  Otherwise, you got bear spray and cable ties.  How do you overthrow the government with bear spray or cable ties?  How do you do it with a baseball bat, for that matter?
> 
> There are no "greater charges," retard.  All the others have lessor charges pending against them.  Carrying cable ties is not a felony, or even a crime, for that matter.  Neither is carrying bear spray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop lying, fucking moron. It wasn't just one guy with a dangerous weapon.  It was dozens, as the link I gave you to DoJ indictments to date shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police called cable ties a dangerous weapon.  It says so right in that report you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying again, fucking moron. There's no mention of "cable ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _During  the  course  of  the  violent  protests,  several  violent  protestors  were  armed  with  weapons including bats, pepper spray, sticks, *zip ties*, as well as bulletproof vests and anti-tear gas masks.  During the course of the violent protest, several law enforcement officers were assaulted by these violent protesters._​​They called them "zip ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking moron, YOU called them "cable ties."
> 
> This is a cable tie...
> 
> View attachment 495905​
> They didn't arrest Larry the Cable Guy. They arrested Larry Brock and Eric Munchel who were in possession of "flex-cuffs" according to their indictments.
> 
> And neither of them are charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon.
> 
> But I understand,  you're a rightwingnut so lying comes as natural to you as speaking and posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your "report" listed zip ties as dangerous weapons, asshole.
> 
> Two Men Charged in Connection with Events at U.S. Capitol​
> _Larry Rendell Brock, of Texas, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Brock was arrested today in Texas._​​_            It is alleged that Brock was identified as one of the individuals who unlawfully entered the U.S. Capitol wearing a green helmet, green tactical vest with patches, black and camo jacket, and beige pants holding a white flex cuff, which is used by law enforcement to restrain and/or detain subjects._​​_            Eric Gavelek Munchel, of Tennessee, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Munchel was arrested today in Tennessee._​​Yeah, those are serious crimes.  NOT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Fucking moron, *there's nothing in that link about dangerous weapons.*
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ad Hominems don't change the fact it was neither armed nor an insurrection.
> The PGA tour fan breech was more armed with golf clubs then protestors were on Jan 6.
> View attachment 496032
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grow a pair and stop whing about ad hominem. Till then, you should contact the attorneys for the dozens charged with being in possession of dangerous weapons and tell them it's not fair because golfers play golf with clubs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You couldn't list 1 let alone a dozen.
> You must be a hoot ordering a dozen bagels and coming home with a bag of air.
> View attachment 496081
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck.... 4 dozen have been charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, zip ties and pepper spray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying again, fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your hollow denials don't help your lies. Want proof you're lying? Name the defendants with flex-cuffs who were charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon...
> 
> When you can't,  your lies are once again exposed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How would that prove anything?  Flex cuffs aren't dangerous weapons, turd.  They aren't even weapons, and they are perfectly legal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking moron, you claim that people charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon included flex cuffs... so name them...
> 
> Name the defendants charged with flex cuffs as a dangerous weapon...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They weren't charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon by the police.  It's only dumbfucks like you that are doing that.
Click to expand...

LOLOLOL

Fucking moron, it's you, not me, claiming flex-cuffs are dangerous weapons. I've not called them that and no one's been charged with that. Do you ever stop lying?


----------



## DrLove

bripat9643 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one.  So one guy was trying to overthrow the government?
> 
> 
> 
> And about 400 more with either lesser or greater charges pending against them.
> But what does it matter to a worthless piece of shit precocious teenage mutt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have one example of an actual deadly weapon.  Otherwise, you got bear spray and cable ties.  How do you overthrow the government with bear spray or cable ties?  How do you do it with a baseball bat, for that matter?
> 
> There are no "greater charges," retard.  All the others have lessor charges pending against them.  Carrying cable ties is not a felony, or even a crime, for that matter.  Neither is carrying bear spray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop lying, fucking moron. It wasn't just one guy with a dangerous weapon.  It was dozens, as the link I gave you to DoJ indictments to date shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police called cable ties a dangerous weapon.  It says so right in that report you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying again, fucking moron. There's no mention of "cable ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _During  the  course  of  the  violent  protests,  several  violent  protestors  were  armed  with  weapons including bats, pepper spray, sticks, *zip ties*, as well as bulletproof vests and anti-tear gas masks.  During the course of the violent protest, several law enforcement officers were assaulted by these violent protesters._​​They called them "zip ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking moron, YOU called them "cable ties."
> 
> This is a cable tie...
> 
> View attachment 495905​
> They didn't arrest Larry the Cable Guy. They arrested Larry Brock and Eric Munchel who were in possession of "flex-cuffs" according to their indictments.
> 
> And neither of them are charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon.
> 
> But I understand,  you're a rightwingnut so lying comes as natural to you as speaking and posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your "report" listed zip ties as dangerous weapons, asshole.
> 
> Two Men Charged in Connection with Events at U.S. Capitol​
> _Larry Rendell Brock, of Texas, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Brock was arrested today in Texas._​​_            It is alleged that Brock was identified as one of the individuals who unlawfully entered the U.S. Capitol wearing a green helmet, green tactical vest with patches, black and camo jacket, and beige pants holding a white flex cuff, which is used by law enforcement to restrain and/or detain subjects._​​_            Eric Gavelek Munchel, of Tennessee, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Munchel was arrested today in Tennessee._​​Yeah, those are serious crimes.  NOT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Fucking moron, *there's nothing in that link about dangerous weapons.*
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ad Hominems don't change the fact it was neither armed nor an insurrection.
> The PGA tour fan breech was more armed with golf clubs then protestors were on Jan 6.
> View attachment 496032
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey every club along with the guns that were there and the bombs is being armed. Do you actually think it only means guns. What a hoot. Ducks in a barrel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another fox raises his head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasn’t “exonerated” either loony bird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AP FACT CHECK: Trump falsely claims Mueller exonerated him
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) — President Donald Trump falsely claimed exoneration from Robert Mueller on Wednesday even as the former special counsel told Congress he offered no such vindication...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 496079
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you prove the Russian hoax was a truth and not a hoax ? Can anyone do so after million's of taxpayer's money to end up with nothing was spent, but your hollow words is truth somehow eh ? Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We ended up with plenty. 140+ Rump campaign meetings with Russian spies (ALL lied about) Manafort handing over classified documents to Kilimnik (Putin) Umpeen indictments, several convictions/ sentences, and ten very clear cases of obstruction of justice.
> 
> You read Billy Barf’s four page summarily (now thoroughly shamed for the history books). You are ignorant on this subject and should stop embarrassing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They weren't meetings, dumbfuck.  They were "contacts."  So if some Russian guy sent Popodopolous an email, that counts as a contact.
> 
> This claim is so nebulous that it's absolutely meaningless.
> 
> Poll results are not "classified," you fucking moron.  Kilimnik is not a Russian.  He's Ukrainian.  There were no obstructions of justice, and there were no convictions for anything involving the campaign.
> 
> To put it simply, you're totally full of shit.
Click to expand...


Whatever you say LoonBoy 
Catch the fuck up!








						US says Russia was given Trump campaign polling data in 2016
					

WASHINGTON (AP) — It was one of the more tantalizing, yet unresolved, questions of the investigation into possible connections between Russia and Donald Trump's 2016 presidential campaign: Why was a business associate of campaign chairman Paul Manafort given internal polling data — and what did...




					apnews.com


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one.  So one guy was trying to overthrow the government?
> 
> 
> 
> And about 400 more with either lesser or greater charges pending against them.
> But what does it matter to a worthless piece of shit precocious teenage mutt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have one example of an actual deadly weapon.  Otherwise, you got bear spray and cable ties.  How do you overthrow the government with bear spray or cable ties?  How do you do it with a baseball bat, for that matter?
> 
> There are no "greater charges," retard.  All the others have lessor charges pending against them.  Carrying cable ties is not a felony, or even a crime, for that matter.  Neither is carrying bear spray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop lying, fucking moron. It wasn't just one guy with a dangerous weapon.  It was dozens, as the link I gave you to DoJ indictments to date shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police called cable ties a dangerous weapon.  It says so right in that report you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying again, fucking moron. There's no mention of "cable ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _During  the  course  of  the  violent  protests,  several  violent  protestors  were  armed  with  weapons including bats, pepper spray, sticks, *zip ties*, as well as bulletproof vests and anti-tear gas masks.  During the course of the violent protest, several law enforcement officers were assaulted by these violent protesters._​​They called them "zip ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking moron, YOU called them "cable ties."
> 
> This is a cable tie...
> 
> View attachment 495905​
> They didn't arrest Larry the Cable Guy. They arrested Larry Brock and Eric Munchel who were in possession of "flex-cuffs" according to their indictments.
> 
> And neither of them are charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon.
> 
> But I understand,  you're a rightwingnut so lying comes as natural to you as speaking and posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your "report" listed zip ties as dangerous weapons, asshole.
> 
> Two Men Charged in Connection with Events at U.S. Capitol​
> _Larry Rendell Brock, of Texas, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Brock was arrested today in Texas._​​_            It is alleged that Brock was identified as one of the individuals who unlawfully entered the U.S. Capitol wearing a green helmet, green tactical vest with patches, black and camo jacket, and beige pants holding a white flex cuff, which is used by law enforcement to restrain and/or detain subjects._​​_            Eric Gavelek Munchel, of Tennessee, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Munchel was arrested today in Tennessee._​​Yeah, those are serious crimes.  NOT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Fucking moron, *there's nothing in that link about dangerous weapons.*
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ad Hominems don't change the fact it was neither armed nor an insurrection.
> The PGA tour fan breech was more armed with golf clubs then protestors were on Jan 6.
> View attachment 496032
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grow a pair and stop whing about ad hominem. Till then, you should contact the attorneys for the dozens charged with being in possession of dangerous weapons and tell them it's not fair because golfers play golf with clubs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You couldn't list 1 let alone a dozen.
> You must be a hoot ordering a dozen bagels and coming home with a bag of air.
> View attachment 496081
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck.... 4 dozen have been charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, zip ties and pepper spray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying again, fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your hollow denials don't help your lies. Want proof you're lying? Name the defendants with flex-cuffs who were charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon...
> 
> When you can't,  your lies are once again exposed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How would that prove anything?  Flex cuffs aren't dangerous weapons, turd.  They aren't even weapons, and they are perfectly legal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking moron, you claim that people charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon included flex cuffs... so name them...
> 
> Name the defendants charged with flex cuffs as a dangerous weapon...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They weren't charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon by the police.  It's only dumbfucks like you that are doing that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Fucking moron, it's you, not me, claiming flex-cuffs are dangerous weapons. I've not called them that and no one's been charged with that. Do you ever stop lying?
Click to expand...

Allow me to quote you:

_Stop lying, fucking moron. It wasn't just one guy with a dangerous weapon.  It was dozens, as the link I gave you to DoJ indictments to date shows.   _​


----------



## bravoactual

DrLove said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one.  So one guy was trying to overthrow the government?
> 
> 
> 
> And about 400 more with either lesser or greater charges pending against them.
> But what does it matter to a worthless piece of shit precocious teenage mutt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have one example of an actual deadly weapon.  Otherwise, you got bear spray and cable ties.  How do you overthrow the government with bear spray or cable ties?  How do you do it with a baseball bat, for that matter?
> 
> There are no "greater charges," retard.  All the others have lessor charges pending against them.  Carrying cable ties is not a felony, or even a crime, for that matter.  Neither is carrying bear spray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop lying, fucking moron. It wasn't just one guy with a dangerous weapon.  It was dozens, as the link I gave you to DoJ indictments to date shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police called cable ties a dangerous weapon.  It says so right in that report you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying again, fucking moron. There's no mention of "cable ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _During  the  course  of  the  violent  protests,  several  violent  protestors  were  armed  with  weapons including bats, pepper spray, sticks, *zip ties*, as well as bulletproof vests and anti-tear gas masks.  During the course of the violent protest, several law enforcement officers were assaulted by these violent protesters._​​They called them "zip ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking moron, YOU called them "cable ties."
> 
> This is a cable tie...
> 
> View attachment 495905​
> They didn't arrest Larry the Cable Guy. They arrested Larry Brock and Eric Munchel who were in possession of "flex-cuffs" according to their indictments.
> 
> And neither of them are charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon.
> 
> But I understand,  you're a rightwingnut so lying comes as natural to you as speaking and posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your "report" listed zip ties as dangerous weapons, asshole.
> 
> Two Men Charged in Connection with Events at U.S. Capitol​
> _Larry Rendell Brock, of Texas, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Brock was arrested today in Texas._​​_            It is alleged that Brock was identified as one of the individuals who unlawfully entered the U.S. Capitol wearing a green helmet, green tactical vest with patches, black and camo jacket, and beige pants holding a white flex cuff, which is used by law enforcement to restrain and/or detain subjects._​​_            Eric Gavelek Munchel, of Tennessee, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Munchel was arrested today in Tennessee._​​Yeah, those are serious crimes.  NOT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Fucking moron, *there's nothing in that link about dangerous weapons.*
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ad Hominems don't change the fact it was neither armed nor an insurrection.
> The PGA tour fan breech was more armed with golf clubs then protestors were on Jan 6.
> View attachment 496032
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey every club along with the guns that were there and the bombs is being armed. Do you actually think it only means guns. What a hoot. Ducks in a barrel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another fox raises his head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasn’t “exonerated” either loony bird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AP FACT CHECK: Trump falsely claims Mueller exonerated him
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) — President Donald Trump falsely claimed exoneration from Robert Mueller on Wednesday even as the former special counsel told Congress he offered no such vindication...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 496079
Click to expand...


I've that "*Fully Exonerated*" crap before.   It never happened, except in vacuous recesses of the unused brain fed a steady diet of lies and half-truths.

And as for the latest in the ever flowing river of outrageous and totally unbelievable lies and distortions being vomited out of the mouths of the supporters of the Traitor....no the
5-Deferment Draft Dodging, Russian Loving Orange piece of Shit was NOT be "*Reinstated*" to the White House in August.

First these dead from the neck up idiot believed the Traitor would somehow as if by magic return to the Oval Office on March 2 (original date of the Inauguration), which of course did not happen.

They keep kicking this magic mushroom induced belief of the Traitor will return to office down the road.

It ain't gonna happen.  The Traitor LOST.

Believing in conspiracy theories that have no basis in reality is fucked up way to exist.

But being fucked in the head Cons, these nonsensical bull shit ideas is all they have left.

The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.


----------



## HaShev

Hey FAUN,
I went into your bakery, and bought a dozen donuts, and when I opened the box at home there was only 1 round donut hole.
You need to learn to count.
And by the way, even 12 would not make the comment "Armed riot" (protest) legitimate or factual, so your argument is which is less severe a lie by the media.
It's like comparing Jeffrey Tobin and
Peewee Herman.
They're both just as embarassing.


----------



## bravoactual

Dogmaphobe said:


> I would love to see a commission on the Democrat party's collusion with domestic terrorists, as well as one on voting fraud, myself.
> 
> Why don't we compromise and have a commission on those first and then the one on1/6 right afterwards?



Post your fucking proof.


----------



## bravoactual

HaShev said:


> Hey FAUN,
> I went into your bakery, and bought a dozen donuts, and when I opened the box at home there was only 1 round donut hole.
> You need to learn to count.
> And by the way, even 12 would not make the comment "Armed riot" (protest) legitimate or factual, so your argument is which is less severe a lie by the media.
> It's like comparing Jeffrey Tobin and
> Peewee Herman.
> They're both just as embarassing.



When telling these little stories, be sure to have point.


----------



## HaShev

bravoactual said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see a commission on the Democrat party's collusion with domestic terrorists, as well as one on voting fraud, myself.
> 
> Why don't we compromise and have a commission on those first and then the one on1/6 right afterwards?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post your fucking proof.
Click to expand...

They have posted proof.  Watch your language please, there's obviously children posting in these forums.


----------



## bravoactual

HaShev said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see a commission on the Democrat party's collusion with domestic terrorists, as well as one on voting fraud, myself.
> 
> Why don't we compromise and have a commission on those first and then the one on1/6 right afterwards?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post your fucking proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have posted proof.  Watch your language please, there's obviously children posting in these forums.
Click to expand...


No, they posted outrageous and unbelievable lies and distortions. 

Fuck The Fucking Traitor.

Fuck The Fucking Supporters of The Fucking Traitor.

The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.

You have no problem the lies, out right racism and hate posted here, so fuck your advice as well.

Fuck The Fucking Traitor.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Fucking moron, it's you, not me, claiming flex-cuffs are dangerous weapons. I've not called them that and no one's been charged with that. Do you ever stop lying?
> 
> 
> 
> Allow me to quote you:
> 
> _Stop lying, fucking moron. It wasn't just one guy with a dangerous weapon.  It was dozens, as the link I gave you to DoJ indictments to date shows.   _​
Click to expand...

Fucking moron, to which you replied...

_"Yeah, zip ties and pepper spray."_​
... but no one with "zip ties" was charged with that as a "dangerous weapon." So you lied.


----------



## Faun

HaShev said:


> Hey FAUN,
> I went into your bakery, and bought a dozen donuts, and when I opened the box at home there was only 1 round donut hole.
> You need to learn to count.
> And by the way, even 12 would not make the comment "Armed riot" (protest) legitimate or factual, so your argument is which is less severe a lie by the media.
> It's like comparing Jeffrey Tobin and
> Peewee Herman.
> They're both just as embarassing.


Dumbfuck, *so far*, 46 individuals have been charged with being in possession of a "dangerous weapon."






						Capitol Breach Cases
					






					www.justice.gov
				




Deal with it or keep hallucinating. No skin off my back.


----------



## jbander

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one.  So one guy was trying to overthrow the government?
> 
> 
> 
> And about 400 more with either lesser or greater charges pending against them.
> But what does it matter to a worthless piece of shit precocious teenage mutt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have one example of an actual deadly weapon.  Otherwise, you got bear spray and cable ties.  How do you overthrow the government with bear spray or cable ties?  How do you do it with a baseball bat, for that matter?
> 
> There are no "greater charges," retard.  All the others have lessor charges pending against them.  Carrying cable ties is not a felony, or even a crime, for that matter.  Neither is carrying bear spray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop lying, fucking moron. It wasn't just one guy with a dangerous weapon.  It was dozens, as the link I gave you to DoJ indictments to date shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police called cable ties a dangerous weapon.  It says so right in that report you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying again, fucking moron. There's no mention of "cable ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _During  the  course  of  the  violent  protests,  several  violent  protestors  were  armed  with  weapons including bats, pepper spray, sticks, *zip ties*, as well as bulletproof vests and anti-tear gas masks.  During the course of the violent protest, several law enforcement officers were assaulted by these violent protesters._​​They called them "zip ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking moron, YOU called them "cable ties."
> 
> This is a cable tie...
> 
> View attachment 495905​
> They didn't arrest Larry the Cable Guy. They arrested Larry Brock and Eric Munchel who were in possession of "flex-cuffs" according to their indictments.
> 
> And neither of them are charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon.
> 
> But I understand,  you're a rightwingnut so lying comes as natural to you as speaking and posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your "report" listed zip ties as dangerous weapons, asshole.
> 
> Two Men Charged in Connection with Events at U.S. Capitol​
> _Larry Rendell Brock, of Texas, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Brock was arrested today in Texas._​​_            It is alleged that Brock was identified as one of the individuals who unlawfully entered the U.S. Capitol wearing a green helmet, green tactical vest with patches, black and camo jacket, and beige pants holding a white flex cuff, which is used by law enforcement to restrain and/or detain subjects._​​_            Eric Gavelek Munchel, of Tennessee, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Munchel was arrested today in Tennessee._​​Yeah, those are serious crimes.  NOT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Fucking moron, *there's nothing in that link about dangerous weapons.*
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ad Hominems don't change the fact it was neither armed nor an insurrection.
> The PGA tour fan breech was more armed with golf clubs then protestors were on Jan 6.
> View attachment 496032
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grow a pair and stop whing about ad hominem. Till then, you should contact the attorneys for the dozens charged with being in possession of dangerous weapons and tell them it's not fair because golfers play golf with clubs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A zip tie is not a dangerous weapon, moron.  It's also not illegal to posess.  Neither is pepper or bear spray, for that matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zip ties? What zip ties, fucking moron? You said they were cable ties.
> 
> Regardless of your insanity, no one with flex-cuffs was charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon. You've been told this but you still don't understand that because youa fucking moron.
Click to expand...




HaShev said:


> Hey FAUN,
> I went into your bakery, and bought a dozen donuts, and when I opened the box at home there was only 1 round donut hole.
> You need to learn to count.
> And by the way, even 12 would not make the comment "Armed riot" (protest) legitimate or factual, so your argument is which is less severe a lie by the media.
> It's like comparing Jeffrey Tobin and
> Peewee Herman.
> They're both just as embarassing.


What the hell is this?


----------



## Faun

jbander said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one.  So one guy was trying to overthrow the government?
> 
> 
> 
> And about 400 more with either lesser or greater charges pending against them.
> But what does it matter to a worthless piece of shit precocious teenage mutt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have one example of an actual deadly weapon.  Otherwise, you got bear spray and cable ties.  How do you overthrow the government with bear spray or cable ties?  How do you do it with a baseball bat, for that matter?
> 
> There are no "greater charges," retard.  All the others have lessor charges pending against them.  Carrying cable ties is not a felony, or even a crime, for that matter.  Neither is carrying bear spray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop lying, fucking moron. It wasn't just one guy with a dangerous weapon.  It was dozens, as the link I gave you to DoJ indictments to date shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police called cable ties a dangerous weapon.  It says so right in that report you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying again, fucking moron. There's no mention of "cable ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _During  the  course  of  the  violent  protests,  several  violent  protestors  were  armed  with  weapons including bats, pepper spray, sticks, *zip ties*, as well as bulletproof vests and anti-tear gas masks.  During the course of the violent protest, several law enforcement officers were assaulted by these violent protesters._​​They called them "zip ties."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking moron, YOU called them "cable ties."
> 
> This is a cable tie...
> 
> View attachment 495905​
> They didn't arrest Larry the Cable Guy. They arrested Larry Brock and Eric Munchel who were in possession of "flex-cuffs" according to their indictments.
> 
> And neither of them are charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon.
> 
> But I understand,  you're a rightwingnut so lying comes as natural to you as speaking and posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your "report" listed zip ties as dangerous weapons, asshole.
> 
> Two Men Charged in Connection with Events at U.S. Capitol​
> _Larry Rendell Brock, of Texas, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Brock was arrested today in Texas._​​_            It is alleged that Brock was identified as one of the individuals who unlawfully entered the U.S. Capitol wearing a green helmet, green tactical vest with patches, black and camo jacket, and beige pants holding a white flex cuff, which is used by law enforcement to restrain and/or detain subjects._​​_            Eric Gavelek Munchel, of Tennessee, was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds. Munchel was arrested today in Tennessee._​​Yeah, those are serious crimes.  NOT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Fucking moron, *there's nothing in that link about dangerous weapons.*
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ad Hominems don't change the fact it was neither armed nor an insurrection.
> The PGA tour fan breech was more armed with golf clubs then protestors were on Jan 6.
> View attachment 496032
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grow a pair and stop whing about ad hominem. Till then, you should contact the attorneys for the dozens charged with being in possession of dangerous weapons and tell them it's not fair because golfers play golf with clubs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A zip tie is not a dangerous weapon, moron.  It's also not illegal to posess.  Neither is pepper or bear spray, for that matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zip ties? What zip ties, fucking moron? You said they were cable ties.
> 
> Regardless of your insanity, no one with flex-cuffs was charged with being in possession of a dangerous weapon. You've been told this but you still don't understand that because youa fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey FAUN,
> I went into your bakery, and bought a dozen donuts, and when I opened the box at home there was only 1 round donut hole.
> You need to learn to count.
> And by the way, even 12 would not make the comment "Armed riot" (protest) legitimate or factual, so your argument is which is less severe a lie by the media.
> It's like comparing Jeffrey Tobin and
> Peewee Herman.
> They're both just as embarassing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the hell is this?
Click to expand...

Desperation.


----------



## HaShev

bravoactual said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see a commission on the Democrat party's collusion with domestic terrorists, as well as one on voting fraud, myself.
> 
> Why don't we compromise and have a commission on those first and then the one on1/6 right afterwards?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post your fucking proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have posted proof.  Watch your language please, there's obviously children posting in these forums.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they posted outrageous and unbelievable lies and distortions.
> 
> Fuck The Fucking Traitor.
> 
> Fuck The Fucking Supporters of The Fucking Traitor.
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> You have no problem the lies, out right racism and hate posted here, so fuck your advice as well.
> 
> Fuck The Fucking Traitor.
Click to expand...

Thats circular logic or a double negative, because you'd be admitting the illegitimate house majority obstruction and resistance coup were traitors, thus any revolt of the traitors=patriots -not traitors.-oops


----------



## HaShev

Faun said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey FAUN,
> I went into your bakery, and bought a dozen donuts, and when I opened the box at home there was only 1 round donut hole.
> You need to learn to count.
> And by the way, even 12 would not make the comment "Armed riot" (protest) legitimate or factual, so your argument is which is less severe a lie by the media.
> It's like comparing Jeffrey Tobin and
> Peewee Herman.
> They're both just as embarassing.
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck, *so far*, 46 individuals have been charged with being in possession of a "dangerous weapon."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capitol Breach Cases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.justice.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deal with it or keep hallucinating. No skin off my back.
Click to expand...

First you said 12 now it's 46 yet you have no credibility so no-one will click your link.
You are so stupid or deceptive to conveniently forget at the time of the statement that it was an "armed insurrection", there was only 1 object deemed a weapon=the fire extinguisher.
Imagine telling the Venezuelan people, "no need to come to our country, just use 1 fire extinguisher to revolt against Meduro".  *L*
A weapon at the Capitol sure would not be deemed a weapon in Portland.-oops!
And worse, your idea of what is a weapon discredits your gun removal arguments, proving that if they took away arms, people would use their office stapler and rubberband w/paper clips.


----------



## Faun

HaShev said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey FAUN,
> I went into your bakery, and bought a dozen donuts, and when I opened the box at home there was only 1 round donut hole.
> You need to learn to count.
> And by the way, even 12 would not make the comment "Armed riot" (protest) legitimate or factual, so your argument is which is less severe a lie by the media.
> It's like comparing Jeffrey Tobin and
> Peewee Herman.
> They're both just as embarassing.
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck, *so far*, 46 individuals have been charged with being in possession of a "dangerous weapon."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capitol Breach Cases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.justice.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deal with it or keep hallucinating. No skin off my back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First you said 12 now it's 46 yet you have no credibility so no-one will click your link.
> You are so stupid or deceptive to conveniently forget at the time of the statement that it was an "armed insurrection", there was only 1 object deemed a weapon=the fire extinguisher.
> Imagine telling the Venezuelan people, "no need to come to our country, just use 1 fire extinguisher to revolt against Meduro".  *L*
> A weapon at the Capitol sure would not be deemed a weapon in Portland.-oops!
> And worse, your idea of what is a weapon discredits your gun removal arguments, proving that if they took away arms, people would use their office stapler and rubberband w/paper clips.
> View attachment 496230
Click to expand...

LOLOL

You're fucking brain-dead -- I never said 12. Are you ever not stupid??


----------



## bravoactual

Faun said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey FAUN,
> I went into your bakery, and bought a dozen donuts, and when I opened the box at home there was only 1 round donut hole.
> You need to learn to count.
> And by the way, even 12 would not make the comment "Armed riot" (protest) legitimate or factual, so your argument is which is less severe a lie by the media.
> It's like comparing Jeffrey Tobin and
> Peewee Herman.
> They're both just as embarassing.
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck, *so far*, 46 individuals have been charged with being in possession of a "dangerous weapon."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capitol Breach Cases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.justice.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deal with it or keep hallucinating. No skin off my back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First you said 12 now it's 46 yet you have no credibility so no-one will click your link.
> You are so stupid or deceptive to conveniently forget at the time of the statement that it was an "armed insurrection", there was only 1 object deemed a weapon=the fire extinguisher.
> Imagine telling the Venezuelan people, "no need to come to our country, just use 1 fire extinguisher to revolt against Meduro".  *L*
> A weapon at the Capitol sure would not be deemed a weapon in Portland.-oops!
> And worse, your idea of what is a weapon discredits your gun removal arguments, proving that if they took away arms, people would use their office stapler and rubberband w/paper clips.
> View attachment 496230
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're fucking brain-dead -- I never said 12. Are you ever not stupid??
Click to expand...




Faun said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey FAUN,
> I went into your bakery, and bought a dozen donuts, and when I opened the box at home there was only 1 round donut hole.
> You need to learn to count.
> And by the way, even 12 would not make the comment "Armed riot" (protest) legitimate or factual, so your argument is which is less severe a lie by the media.
> It's like comparing Jeffrey Tobin and
> Peewee Herman.
> They're both just as embarassing.
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck, *so far*, 46 individuals have been charged with being in possession of a "dangerous weapon."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capitol Breach Cases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.justice.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deal with it or keep hallucinating. No skin off my back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First you said 12 now it's 46 yet you have no credibility so no-one will click your link.
> You are so stupid or deceptive to conveniently forget at the time of the statement that it was an "armed insurrection", there was only 1 object deemed a weapon=the fire extinguisher.
> Imagine telling the Venezuelan people, "no need to come to our country, just use 1 fire extinguisher to revolt against Meduro".  *L*
> A weapon at the Capitol sure would not be deemed a weapon in Portland.-oops!
> And worse, your idea of what is a weapon discredits your gun removal arguments, proving that if they took away arms, people would use their office stapler and rubberband w/paper clips.
> View attachment 496230
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're fucking brain-dead -- I never said 12. Are you ever not stupid??
Click to expand...


Consider the source.


----------



## HaShev

bravoactual said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey FAUN,
> I went into your bakery, and bought a dozen donuts, and when I opened the box at home there was only 1 round donut hole.
> You need to learn to count.
> And by the way, even 12 would not make the comment "Armed riot" (protest) legitimate or factual, so your argument is which is less severe a lie by the media.
> It's like comparing Jeffrey Tobin and
> Peewee Herman.
> They're both just as embarassing.
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck, *so far*, 46 individuals have been charged with being in possession of a "dangerous weapon."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capitol Breach Cases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.justice.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deal with it or keep hallucinating. No skin off my back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First you said 12 now it's 46 yet you have no credibility so no-one will click your link.
> You are so stupid or deceptive to conveniently forget at the time of the statement that it was an "armed insurrection", there was only 1 object deemed a weapon=the fire extinguisher.
> Imagine telling the Venezuelan people, "no need to come to our country, just use 1 fire extinguisher to revolt against Meduro".  *L*
> A weapon at the Capitol sure would not be deemed a weapon in Portland.-oops!
> And worse, your idea of what is a weapon discredits your gun removal arguments, proving that if they took away arms, people would use their office stapler and rubberband w/paper clips.
> View attachment 496230
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're fucking brain-dead -- I never said 12. Are you ever not stupid??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey FAUN,
> I went into your bakery, and bought a dozen donuts, and when I opened the box at home there was only 1 round donut hole.
> You need to learn to count.
> And by the way, even 12 would not make the comment "Armed riot" (protest) legitimate or factual, so your argument is which is less severe a lie by the media.
> It's like comparing Jeffrey Tobin and
> Peewee Herman.
> They're both just as embarassing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, *so far*, 46 individuals have been charged with being in possession of a "dangerous weapon."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capitol Breach Cases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.justice.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deal with it or keep hallucinating. No skin off my back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First you said 12 now it's 46 yet you have no credibility so no-one will click your link.
> You are so stupid or deceptive to conveniently forget at the time of the statement that it was an "armed insurrection", there was only 1 object deemed a weapon=the fire extinguisher.
> Imagine telling the Venezuelan people, "no need to come to our country, just use 1 fire extinguisher to revolt against Meduro".  *L*
> A weapon at the Capitol sure would not be deemed a weapon in Portland.-oops!
> And worse, your idea of what is a weapon discredits your gun removal arguments, proving that if they took away arms, people would use their office stapler and rubberband w/paper clips.
> View attachment 496230
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're fucking brain-dead -- I never said 12. Are you ever not stupid??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Consider the source.
Click to expand...

And your source was fired.


----------



## beagle9

schmidlap said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you prove the Russian hoax was a truth and not a hoax ?
> 
> 
> 
> Any rational, patriotic American who respects the verdict of the FBI, NSA, CIA, and two Republican-run Senate Committees on Intelligence rather than the self-serving denial of a KGB thug acknowledges the reality. Russia's pattern of interfering in democratic elections to further its agenda was undeniable in the U.S. presidential election of 2016.
> 
> _Back on topic:_
> 
> Complicit Republicans' attempt to sweep the attack by trumpgoons upon Congress is an egregious display of cowardice.
> 
> "I'm disgusted that the Republican senators, that decided to vote no. It's a spit in the face to Brian, it's a spit in the face to all the officers that were there that day," [Sandra] Garza said.​​She said the senators who did not even show up for the vote committed a "dereliction of duty."​​Asked if either of them blame Trump, [Brian's partner Sandra] Garza and [Brian's mother Gladys] Sicknick both answered "yes."​​_"And I was a person who supported Donald Trump,"_ Garza said. "_Brian was a supporter of his. I mean, even on Brian's Twitter page, he had Donald Trump's personal plane in the background, as his background picture."_​​And despite being president at the time, Garza said Mr. Trump never made an effort to speak with the fallen officer's loved ones.​​_"He knew that Brian was devoted to him, and he did not once reach out to me, to Gladys, he didn't even send a letter of condolences. He did absolutely nothing."_​​
> 
> 
> Fallen Capitol officer's partner reveals what she'd say to Trump now
> 
> 
> ​​​View attachment 496166​
> *FALLEN HERO*
> 
> View attachment 496168
> *COWARDLY CREEP*​
Click to expand...

Again, can you prove it by laying it all out with evidentiary Link's to back it all up (your accusations), bit by bit by bit ??

All we see is lip service constantly, but no hard proof ever, so that makes it political, therefore there will never be any direct proof beyond any shadow of a doubt.


----------



## jbander

HaShev said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey FAUN,
> I went into your bakery, and bought a dozen donuts, and when I opened the box at home there was only 1 round donut hole.
> You need to learn to count.
> And by the way, even 12 would not make the comment "Armed riot" (protest) legitimate or factual, so your argument is which is less severe a lie by the media.
> It's like comparing Jeffrey Tobin and
> Peewee Herman.
> They're both just as embarassing.
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck, *so far*, 46 individuals have been charged with being in possession of a "dangerous weapon."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capitol Breach Cases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.justice.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deal with it or keep hallucinating. No skin off my back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First you said 12 now it's 46 yet you have no credibility so no-one will click your link.
> You are so stupid or deceptive to conveniently forget at the time of the statement that it was an "armed insurrection", there was only 1 object deemed a weapon=the fire extinguisher.
> Imagine telling the Venezuelan people, "no need to come to our country, just use 1 fire extinguisher to revolt against Meduro".  *L*
> A weapon at the Capitol sure would not be deemed a weapon in Portland.-oops!
> And worse, your idea of what is a weapon discredits your gun removal arguments, proving that if they took away arms, people would use their office stapler and rubberband w/paper clips.
> View attachment 496230
Click to expand...

What you say isn't even considered , you don't let the traitors of your coutry have a voice or a vote or even consideration of what they say. You are a traitor , all you deserve is , what  the law prescribes  for all traitors in this country and I'm a law and order type guy so I support that sentence and that sentence alone. You have no voice. That is the only message a traitor should get from the patriots of this country. You are the enemy!


----------



## jbander

beagle9 said:


> schmidlap said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you prove the Russian hoax was a truth and not a hoax ?
> 
> 
> 
> Any rational, patriotic American who respects the verdict of the FBI, NSA, CIA, and two Republican-run Senate Committees on Intelligence rather than the self-serving denial of a KGB thug acknowledges the reality. Russia's pattern of interfering in democratic elections to further its agenda was undeniable in the U.S. presidential election of 2016.
> 
> _Back on topic:_
> 
> Complicit Republicans' attempt to sweep the attack by trumpgoons upon Congress is an egregious display of cowardice.
> 
> "I'm disgusted that the Republican senators, that decided to vote no. It's a spit in the face to Brian, it's a spit in the face to all the officers that were there that day," [Sandra] Garza said.​​She said the senators who did not even show up for the vote committed a "dereliction of duty."​​Asked if either of them blame Trump, [Brian's partner Sandra] Garza and [Brian's mother Gladys] Sicknick both answered "yes."​​_"And I was a person who supported Donald Trump,"_ Garza said. "_Brian was a supporter of his. I mean, even on Brian's Twitter page, he had Donald Trump's personal plane in the background, as his background picture."_​​And despite being president at the time, Garza said Mr. Trump never made an effort to speak with the fallen officer's loved ones.​​_"He knew that Brian was devoted to him, and he did not once reach out to me, to Gladys, he didn't even send a letter of condolences. He did absolutely nothing."_​​
> 
> 
> Fallen Capitol officer's partner reveals what she'd say to Trump now
> 
> 
> ​​​View attachment 496166​
> *FALLEN HERO*
> 
> View attachment 496168
> *COWARDLY CREEP*​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, can you prove it by laying it all out with evidentiary Link's to back it all up (your accusations), bit by bit by bit ??
> 
> All we see is lip service constantly, but no hard proof ever, so that makes it political, therefore there will never be any direct proof beyond any shadow of a doubt.
Click to expand...

No time for traitors, you have no voice in this country, that is the only message you deserve. That and the federal prescribed legal consequences for that charge,


----------



## beagle9

jbander said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> schmidlap said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you prove the Russian hoax was a truth and not a hoax ?
> 
> 
> 
> Any rational, patriotic American who respects the verdict of the FBI, NSA, CIA, and two Republican-run Senate Committees on Intelligence rather than the self-serving denial of a KGB thug acknowledges the reality. Russia's pattern of interfering in democratic elections to further its agenda was undeniable in the U.S. presidential election of 2016.
> 
> _Back on topic:_
> 
> Complicit Republicans' attempt to sweep the attack by trumpgoons upon Congress is an egregious display of cowardice.
> 
> "I'm disgusted that the Republican senators, that decided to vote no. It's a spit in the face to Brian, it's a spit in the face to all the officers that were there that day," [Sandra] Garza said.​​She said the senators who did not even show up for the vote committed a "dereliction of duty."​​Asked if either of them blame Trump, [Brian's partner Sandra] Garza and [Brian's mother Gladys] Sicknick both answered "yes."​​_"And I was a person who supported Donald Trump,"_ Garza said. "_Brian was a supporter of his. I mean, even on Brian's Twitter page, he had Donald Trump's personal plane in the background, as his background picture."_​​And despite being president at the time, Garza said Mr. Trump never made an effort to speak with the fallen officer's loved ones.​​_"He knew that Brian was devoted to him, and he did not once reach out to me, to Gladys, he didn't even send a letter of condolences. He did absolutely nothing."_​​
> 
> 
> Fallen Capitol officer's partner reveals what she'd say to Trump now
> 
> 
> ​​​View attachment 496166​
> *FALLEN HERO*
> 
> View attachment 496168
> *COWARDLY CREEP*​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, can you prove it by laying it all out with evidentiary Link's to back it all up (your accusations), bit by bit by bit ??
> 
> All we see is lip service constantly, but no hard proof ever, so that makes it political, therefore there will never be any direct proof beyond any shadow of a doubt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No time for traitors, you have no voice in this country, that is the only message you deserve. That and the federal prescribed legal consequences for that charge,
Click to expand...

Who you calling traitor, traitor ???? Rotflmbo.


----------



## schmidlap

beagle9 said:
			
		

> Again, can you prove it by laying it all out with evidentiary Link's to back it all up (your accusations), bit by bit by bit ??
> 
> All we see is lip service constantly, but no hard proof ever, so that makes it political, therefore there will never be any direct proof beyond any shadow of a doubt.


Anyone who refuses to accept the official finding of the FBI, NSA, CIA and affirmed by two Republican-led Senate Special Committees on Intelligence, who prefers to embrace the self-serving denial of a KGB thug, is free to embrace such an allegiance, of course.

Russian President Vladimir Putin “approved and directed aspects of this influence campaign.”​​The committee looked at different intelligence disciplines, open-source reporting on the Kremlin’s policy preferences, and the content of Russian state-run media, all of which “showed that Moscow sought to denigrate" then-candidate Hillary Clinton. The senators found the intelligence community assessment drew on Russian leadership commentary, Kremlin media reports, and “specific intelligence reporting” to support their conclusion that “Putin and the Russian Government demonstrated a preference for" then-candidate Donald Trump. ​​*WASHINGTON EXAMINER*​


----------



## schmidlap

jbander said:
			
		

> No time for traitors, you have no voice in this country, that is the only message you deserve. That and the federal prescribed legal consequences for that charge


The inane raving and mindless lashing out is the manifestation of a cult's fanatical adoration encountering rational, documented facts that do not comport with the demands of their blind faith.

Such truths drive them into _uber-hinky._


----------



## jbander

beagle9 said:


> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> schmidlap said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you prove the Russian hoax was a truth and not a hoax ?
> 
> 
> 
> Any rational, patriotic American who respects the verdict of the FBI, NSA, CIA, and two Republican-run Senate Committees on Intelligence rather than the self-serving denial of a KGB thug acknowledges the reality. Russia's pattern of interfering in democratic elections to further its agenda was undeniable in the U.S. presidential election of 2016.
> 
> _Back on topic:_
> 
> Complicit Republicans' attempt to sweep the attack by trumpgoons upon Congress is an egregious display of cowardice.
> 
> "I'm disgusted that the Republican senators, that decided to vote no. It's a spit in the face to Brian, it's a spit in the face to all the officers that were there that day," [Sandra] Garza said.​​She said the senators who did not even show up for the vote committed a "dereliction of duty."​​Asked if either of them blame Trump, [Brian's partner Sandra] Garza and [Brian's mother Gladys] Sicknick both answered "yes."​​_"And I was a person who supported Donald Trump,"_ Garza said. "_Brian was a supporter of his. I mean, even on Brian's Twitter page, he had Donald Trump's personal plane in the background, as his background picture."_​​And despite being president at the time, Garza said Mr. Trump never made an effort to speak with the fallen officer's loved ones.​​_"He knew that Brian was devoted to him, and he did not once reach out to me, to Gladys, he didn't even send a letter of condolences. He did absolutely nothing."_​​
> 
> 
> Fallen Capitol officer's partner reveals what she'd say to Trump now
> 
> 
> ​​​View attachment 496166​
> *FALLEN HERO*
> 
> View attachment 496168
> *COWARDLY CREEP*​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, can you prove it by laying it all out with evidentiary Link's to back it all up (your accusations), bit by bit by bit ??
> 
> All we see is lip service constantly, but no hard proof ever, so that makes it political, therefore there will never be any direct proof beyond any shadow of a doubt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No time for traitors, you have no voice in this country, that is the only message you deserve. That and the federal prescribed legal consequences for that charge,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who you calling traitor, traitor ???? Rotflmbo.
Click to expand...

The haters here on these forums are all the same. the only thing that really has to be said is that they are traitors and that they sold out our country, democracy and constitution. The ones that we deal with here are bottom rung people who are hateful, cruel, bigot's,who are ugly and totally anti American. They deserve nothing from the patriots here , they are this countries biggest threat and biggest enemy, We haven't seen this type of threat since the civil war. They are traitors and should be treated as traitor. They have no argument for their actions and their attempted destruction of this great country and its democracy. They are simple the enemy.


----------



## beagle9

schmidlap said:


> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No time for traitors, you have no voice in this country, that is the only message you deserve. That and the federal prescribed legal consequences for that charge
> 
> 
> 
> The inane raving and mindless lashing out is the manifestation of a cult's fanatical adoration encountering rational, documented facts that do not comport with the demands of their blind faith.
> 
> Such truths drive them into _uber-hinky._
Click to expand...

I can't wait till your stark raving mad leftist Democrat's make you feel like the biggest fool or nut job ever for following them. Infact if you don't already feel that way, then there might not be any hope for you at all.


----------



## beagle9

jbander said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> schmidlap said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you prove the Russian hoax was a truth and not a hoax ?
> 
> 
> 
> Any rational, patriotic American who respects the verdict of the FBI, NSA, CIA, and two Republican-run Senate Committees on Intelligence rather than the self-serving denial of a KGB thug acknowledges the reality. Russia's pattern of interfering in democratic elections to further its agenda was undeniable in the U.S. presidential election of 2016.
> 
> _Back on topic:_
> 
> Complicit Republicans' attempt to sweep the attack by trumpgoons upon Congress is an egregious display of cowardice.
> 
> "I'm disgusted that the Republican senators, that decided to vote no. It's a spit in the face to Brian, it's a spit in the face to all the officers that were there that day," [Sandra] Garza said.​​She said the senators who did not even show up for the vote committed a "dereliction of duty."​​Asked if either of them blame Trump, [Brian's partner Sandra] Garza and [Brian's mother Gladys] Sicknick both answered "yes."​​_"And I was a person who supported Donald Trump,"_ Garza said. "_Brian was a supporter of his. I mean, even on Brian's Twitter page, he had Donald Trump's personal plane in the background, as his background picture."_​​And despite being president at the time, Garza said Mr. Trump never made an effort to speak with the fallen officer's loved ones.​​_"He knew that Brian was devoted to him, and he did not once reach out to me, to Gladys, he didn't even send a letter of condolences. He did absolutely nothing."_​​
> 
> 
> Fallen Capitol officer's partner reveals what she'd say to Trump now
> 
> 
> ​​​View attachment 496166​
> *FALLEN HERO*
> 
> View attachment 496168
> *COWARDLY CREEP*​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, can you prove it by laying it all out with evidentiary Link's to back it all up (your accusations), bit by bit by bit ??
> 
> All we see is lip service constantly, but no hard proof ever, so that makes it political, therefore there will never be any direct proof beyond any shadow of a doubt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No time for traitors, you have no voice in this country, that is the only message you deserve. That and the federal prescribed legal consequences for that charge,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who you calling traitor, traitor ???? Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The haters here on these forums are all the same. the only thing that really has to be said is that they are traitors and that they sold out our country, democracy and constitution. The ones that we deal with here are bottom rung people who are hateful, cruel, bigot's,who are ugly and totally anti American. They deserve nothing from the patriots here , they are this countries biggest threat and biggest enemy, We haven't seen this type of threat since the civil war. They are traitors and should be treated as traitor. They have no argument for their actions and their attempted destruction of this great country and its democracy. They are simple the enemy.
Click to expand...

Hiding behind the things that you listed, and that you exploit for your platform to cast your hate from is a joke. No one is buying your bullcrap.


----------



## MadChemist

Dadoalex said:


> MadChemist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to Benghazi their asses!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come and get us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be patient.
> It's a long weekend.  You cells will wait.
Click to expand...


Soooooo.....

You are not coming.

Got it.


----------



## Dadoalex

MadChemist said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MadChemist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to Benghazi their asses!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come and get us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be patient.
> It's a long weekend.  You cells will wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Soooooo.....
> 
> You are not coming.
> 
> Got it.
Click to expand...

Not even close.
But
I'll let you know when it's time to play catch.


----------



## MadChemist

Dadoalex said:


> MadChemist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MadChemist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to Benghazi their asses!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come and get us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be patient.
> It's a long weekend.  You cells will wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Soooooo.....
> 
> You are not coming.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close.
> But
> I'll let you know when it's time to play catch.
Click to expand...


Wear kevlar.


----------



## Esdraelon

rddean said:


> Then they have all those emails showing Trump planned this for months.


Do you have a source for that?  I'd like to read it.  I have to point out that IF they had any evidence, no matter how slight that implicated anyone in actual INSURRECTION wouldn't we see at least ONE of these people charged with insurrection?  No one has been charged with being armed with guns, let alone discharging one.  No stabbings...no arson... and despite the lingering use of the lie about Sicknik being murdered with a fire extinguisher or suffering some fatal "seizure" from being sprayed with bear mace, the coroner AND HIS FAMILY say he died of neither of those causes.  They confirm he died of a stroke and that it was a natural cause.


----------



## Colin norris

toobfreak said:


> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do Leftists exploit children?
> 
> 
> 
> Where are they  exploiting children? Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously?  Have you been living in a cave?  For years and years, leftist-progressives have infiltrated and commandeered every aspect of the educational system;  there is a story in the news practically every week of either some prog brow-beating kids in grade school to be good commies, to get a sex-change operation, or they are indoctrinating/forcing them in college.
Click to expand...


What did trump and the other repig presidents do about it? 
Nothing.  Like you.  Nothing.  
It's no different to religion indoctrinating small children into believing there's a god and consequently destroying their lives when the whole thing is rubbish.  
There is no evidence to suggest education is creating commu ists because if was, by now they would be in government forever. 
So I suspect your stupidity stems from your hatred of democrats and spreading lies about the evil empire you say it represents. Throw in a bit if God and that cover your hatred of gays etc. 

Did I get it right comrade?


----------



## Esdraelon

jbander said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> 
> 
> By setting LIMITS (imposed by Democrats)  of what can be investigated and more importantly, what cant be investigated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Such stupidity deserve this , the hate party voted down a bipartisan investigation. These lame  fake Americans deserve anything they get, you don't get to try to bring down this government and demacracy for the sake of a piece of shit like Trump and think you can just walk away from it ,with nothing happening to you. Here's a fact, they give the death sentence for traitors in this country. and every person who was involved in the take over or supported the take over can't be defined any other way then being a traitor to this country.
Click to expand...

Yet... over 5-months later... NOT ONE CHARGE for INSURRECTION you crazy SJW freak.  I guess the Biden DoJ is corrupt and in the bag for Trump supporters?  YOU are firkin' ridiculously maladjusted.  Good luck with your delusions.


----------



## jbander

beagle9 said:


> schmidlap said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you prove the Russian hoax was a truth and not a hoax ?
> 
> 
> 
> Any rational, patriotic American who respects the verdict of the FBI, NSA, CIA, and two Republican-run Senate Committees on Intelligence rather than the self-serving denial of a KGB thug acknowledges the reality. Russia's pattern of interfering in democratic elections to further its agenda was undeniable in the U.S. presidential election of 2016.
> 
> _Back on topic:_
> 
> Complicit Republicans' attempt to sweep the attack by trumpgoons upon Congress is an egregious display of cowardice.
> 
> "I'm disgusted that the Republican senators, that decided to vote no. It's a spit in the face to Brian, it's a spit in the face to all the officers that were there that day," [Sandra] Garza said.​​She said the senators who did not even show up for the vote committed a "dereliction of duty."​​Asked if either of them blame Trump, [Brian's partner Sandra] Garza and [Brian's mother Gladys] Sicknick both answered "yes."​​_"And I was a person who supported Donald Trump,"_ Garza said. "_Brian was a supporter of his. I mean, even on Brian's Twitter page, he had Donald Trump's personal plane in the background, as his background picture."_​​And despite being president at the time, Garza said Mr. Trump never made an effort to speak with the fallen officer's loved ones.​​_"He knew that Brian was devoted to him, and he did not once reach out to me, to Gladys, he didn't even send a letter of condolences. He did absolutely nothing."_​​
> 
> 
> Fallen Capitol officer's partner reveals what she'd say to Trump now
> 
> 
> ​​​View attachment 496166​
> *FALLEN HERO*
> 
> View attachment 496168
> *COWARDLY CREEP*​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, can you prove it by laying it all out with evidentiary Link's to back it all up (your accusations), bit by bit by bit ??
> 
> All we see is lip service constantly, but no hard proof ever, so that makes it political, therefore there will never be any direct proof beyond any shadow of a doubt.
Click to expand...

FBI, NSA, CIA, and two Republican-run Senate Committees on Intelligence,  laid it out as clear as day. Hell Putin is one of the main leaders of the right in this country.


----------



## jbander

beagle9 said:


> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> schmidlap said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you prove the Russian hoax was a truth and not a hoax ?
> 
> 
> 
> Any rational, patriotic American who respects the verdict of the FBI, NSA, CIA, and two Republican-run Senate Committees on Intelligence rather than the self-serving denial of a KGB thug acknowledges the reality. Russia's pattern of interfering in democratic elections to further its agenda was undeniable in the U.S. presidential election of 2016.
> 
> _Back on topic:_
> 
> Complicit Republicans' attempt to sweep the attack by trumpgoons upon Congress is an egregious display of cowardice.
> 
> "I'm disgusted that the Republican senators, that decided to vote no. It's a spit in the face to Brian, it's a spit in the face to all the officers that were there that day," [Sandra] Garza said.​​She said the senators who did not even show up for the vote committed a "dereliction of duty."​​Asked if either of them blame Trump, [Brian's partner Sandra] Garza and [Brian's mother Gladys] Sicknick both answered "yes."​​_"And I was a person who supported Donald Trump,"_ Garza said. "_Brian was a supporter of his. I mean, even on Brian's Twitter page, he had Donald Trump's personal plane in the background, as his background picture."_​​And despite being president at the time, Garza said Mr. Trump never made an effort to speak with the fallen officer's loved ones.​​_"He knew that Brian was devoted to him, and he did not once reach out to me, to Gladys, he didn't even send a letter of condolences. He did absolutely nothing."_​​
> 
> 
> Fallen Capitol officer's partner reveals what she'd say to Trump now
> 
> 
> ​​​View attachment 496166​
> *FALLEN HERO*
> 
> View attachment 496168
> *COWARDLY CREEP*​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, can you prove it by laying it all out with evidentiary Link's to back it all up (your accusations), bit by bit by bit ??
> 
> All we see is lip service constantly, but no hard proof ever, so that makes it political, therefore there will never be any direct proof beyond any shadow of a doubt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No time for traitors, you have no voice in this country, that is the only message you deserve. That and the federal prescribed legal consequences for that charge,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who you calling traitor, traitor ???? Rotflmbo.
Click to expand...

That's easy, anyone who supports trump and anyone who supports the attempted destruction of our democracy to force in the piece of shit called Trump.  All patriots in this country are apposed to you people ,there are none that support you.


----------



## marvin martian

DrLove said:


> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com



Bad news for your fellow BlueAnons.  Maybe back to the Russia hoax?  How's the pee tape coming along?

LOL


----------



## jbander

ESDRAELON said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MadChemist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, Feinstein, Sinema and Manchin won't go along with your power grab.
> 
> You don't need them to run a house investigation.
> 
> You pricks just can't endure the fact that you won't get a blue-ribbon grandstand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have ya come to grips with the reality that you FUCKING LOST yet??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is one thing they can never do.  Acknowledge that their fucking 5-Deferment Draft Dodging, Russian Fucking Coward LOST!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You filth spent 4 full years trying to undo a legal election so fuck you, your friends, family AND Party.  Childish whining bitches, the lot of you...
Click to expand...

Thats nonsense , they showed hatred for a man that should be hated, big fricken difference.


----------



## jbander

ESDRAELON said:


> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> 
> 
> By setting LIMITS (imposed by Democrats)  of what can be investigated and more importantly, what cant be investigated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Such stupidity deserve this , the hate party voted down a bipartisan investigation. These lame  fake Americans deserve anything they get, you don't get to try to bring down this government and demacracy for the sake of a piece of shit like Trump and think you can just walk away from it ,with nothing happening to you. Here's a fact, they give the death sentence for traitors in this country. and every person who was involved in the take over or supported the take over can't be defined any other way then being a traitor to this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet... over 5-months later... NOT ONE CHARGE for INSURRECTION you crazy SJW freak.  I guess the Biden DoJ is corrupt and in the bag for Trump supporters?  YOU are firkin' ridiculously maladjusted.  Good luck with your delusions.
Click to expand...

This one is easy, they don't even have to charge sedition on what they said ,giving them the 1st amendment to try to use to defend themselves , they will charge them FOR their acts which there is no defense for. You know nothing about this. Will they charge sedition. I say over 50% chance.  Courts have already ADDED CHARGES TO THESE TRAITOR, WHEN THEY COME IN TO HEAR THEIR CHARGES. Some tripling the charges.


----------



## ClaireH

bravoactual said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cn.../january-6-com mission-vote-senate/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask what a Commission is supposed to find out?   Don't you spend your tax dollars on local, state and federal police?  Haven't they already investigated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans showed us with Benghazi, cost doesn't matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For Republicans *BEN-FUCKING-GHAZI WAS ABOUT RESULTS....THAT THEY NEVER FUCKING GOT*.
> 
> For over 30-Fucking Investigations they tried and they failed to prove single goddamn thing.  They got nothing.
> 
> Even Trey Gobber Gowdy would admit, "*Nothing new was learned*".
> 
> HRC has been under investigation on and off for over 25-Years.....she is the Great White Democratic Whale for them.
> 
> But when it comes to Violent Proud Punks invading  the United States Capitol Building, they don't want a damn thing to happen.  Brush it under the rug.
> 
> *FUCK THE REPUBLIAN TRAITORS.
> 
> FUCK THE SUPPORTERS OF REPUBLICAN TRAITORS.*
Click to expand...

Thanks BA for cluing me in about the perfect phrase for Hillary- the Great White Whale!  From now on, I will always refer to HRC as GWW! When I use those initials-GWW- in relevant discussions, I hope they’ll be a lot of questions about what that means lol It is way better than “crooked Hillary” and the “never ending calculating Hillary”…. I was getting tired of using those two anyway lol


----------



## Faun

ClaireH said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cn.../january-6-com mission-vote-senate/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask what a Commission is supposed to find out?   Don't you spend your tax dollars on local, state and federal police?  Haven't they already investigated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans showed us with Benghazi, cost doesn't matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For Republicans *BEN-FUCKING-GHAZI WAS ABOUT RESULTS....THAT THEY NEVER FUCKING GOT*.
> 
> For over 30-Fucking Investigations they tried and they failed to prove single goddamn thing.  They got nothing.
> 
> Even Trey Gobber Gowdy would admit, "*Nothing new was learned*".
> 
> HRC has been under investigation on and off for over 25-Years.....she is the Great White Democratic Whale for them.
> 
> But when it comes to Violent Proud Punks invading  the United States Capitol Building, they don't want a damn thing to happen.  Brush it under the rug.
> 
> *FUCK THE REPUBLIAN TRAITORS.
> 
> FUCK THE SUPPORTERS OF REPUBLICAN TRAITORS.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cn.../january-6-com mission-vote-senate/index.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can I ask what a Commission is supposed to find out?   Don't you spend your tax dollars on local, state and federal police?  Haven't they already investigated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans showed us with Benghazi, cost doesn't matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For Republicans *BEN-FUCKING-GHAZI WAS ABOUT RESULTS....THAT THEY NEVER FUCKING GOT*.
> 
> For over 30-Fucking Investigations they tried and they failed to prove single goddamn thing.  They got nothing.
> 
> Even Trey Gobber Gowdy would admit, "*Nothing new was learned*".
> 
> HRC has been under investigation on and off for over 25-Years.....she is the Great White Democratic Whale for them.
> 
> But when it comes to Violent Proud Punks invading  the United States Capitol Building, they don't want a damn thing to happen.  Brush it under the rug.
> 
> *FUCK THE REPUBLIAN TRAITORS.
> 
> FUCK THE SUPPORTERS OF REPUBLICAN TRAITORS.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks BA for cluing me in about the perfect phrase for Hillary- the Great White Whale!  From now on, I will always refer to HRC as GWW! When I use those initials-GWW- in relevant discussions, I hope they’ll be a lot of questions about what that means lol It is way better than “crooked Hillary” and the “never ending calculating Hillary”…. I was getting tired of using those two anyway lol
Click to expand...

Whatever you  need to get through your day.


----------



## ClaireH

Faun said:


> ClaireH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cn.../january-6-com mission-vote-senate/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask what a Commission is supposed to find out?   Don't you spend your tax dollars on local, state and federal police?  Haven't they already investigated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans showed us with Benghazi, cost doesn't matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For Republicans *BEN-FUCKING-GHAZI WAS ABOUT RESULTS....THAT THEY NEVER FUCKING GOT*.
> 
> For over 30-Fucking Investigations they tried and they failed to prove single goddamn thing.  They got nothing.
> 
> Even Trey Gobber Gowdy would admit, "*Nothing new was learned*".
> 
> HRC has been under investigation on and off for over 25-Years.....she is the Great White Democratic Whale for them.
> 
> But when it comes to Violent Proud Punks invading  the United States Capitol Building, they don't want a damn thing to happen.  Brush it under the rug.
> 
> *FUCK THE REPUBLIAN TRAITORS.
> 
> FUCK THE SUPPORTERS OF REPUBLICAN TRAITORS.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cn.../january-6-com mission-vote-senate/index.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can I ask what a Commission is supposed to find out?   Don't you spend your tax dollars on local, state and federal police?  Haven't they already investigated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans showed us with Benghazi, cost doesn't matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For Republicans *BEN-FUCKING-GHAZI WAS ABOUT RESULTS....THAT THEY NEVER FUCKING GOT*.
> 
> For over 30-Fucking Investigations they tried and they failed to prove single goddamn thing.  They got nothing.
> 
> Even Trey Gobber Gowdy would admit, "*Nothing new was learned*".
> 
> HRC has been under investigation on and off for over 25-Years.....she is the Great White Democratic Whale for them.
> 
> But when it comes to Violent Proud Punks invading  the United States Capitol Building, they don't want a damn thing to happen.  Brush it under the rug.
> 
> *FUCK THE REPUBLIAN TRAITORS.
> 
> FUCK THE SUPPORTERS OF REPUBLICAN TRAITORS.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks BA for cluing me in about the perfect phrase for Hillary- the Great White Whale!  From now on, I will always refer to HRC as GWW! When I use those initials-GWW- in relevant discussions, I hope they’ll be a lot of questions about what that means lol It is way better than “crooked Hillary” and the “never ending calculating Hillary”…. I was getting tired of using those two anyway lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever you  need to get through your day.
Click to expand...

Life is much more pleasurable with humor Faun, even middle-school level humor can increase endorphins which is the main purpose I use it. Considering humor gives me the result I want (endorphin surge), I guess I’m pretty self-centered since I enjoy laughing daily.


----------



## jbander

ClaireH said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClaireH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cn.../january-6-com mission-vote-senate/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask what a Commission is supposed to find out?   Don't you spend your tax dollars on local, state and federal police?  Haven't they already investigated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans showed us with Benghazi, cost doesn't matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For Republicans *BEN-FUCKING-GHAZI WAS ABOUT RESULTS....THAT THEY NEVER FUCKING GOT*.
> 
> For over 30-Fucking Investigations they tried and they failed to prove single goddamn thing.  They got nothing.
> 
> Even Trey Gobber Gowdy would admit, "*Nothing new was learned*".
> 
> HRC has been under investigation on and off for over 25-Years.....she is the Great White Democratic Whale for them.
> 
> But when it comes to Violent Proud Punks invading  the United States Capitol Building, they don't want a damn thing to happen.  Brush it under the rug.
> 
> *FUCK THE REPUBLIAN TRAITORS.
> 
> FUCK THE SUPPORTERS OF REPUBLICAN TRAITORS.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cn.../january-6-com mission-vote-senate/index.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can I ask what a Commission is supposed to find out?   Don't you spend your tax dollars on local, state and federal police?  Haven't they already investigated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans showed us with Benghazi, cost doesn't matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For Republicans *BEN-FUCKING-GHAZI WAS ABOUT RESULTS....THAT THEY NEVER FUCKING GOT*.
> 
> For over 30-Fucking Investigations they tried and they failed to prove single goddamn thing.  They got nothing.
> 
> Even Trey Gobber Gowdy would admit, "*Nothing new was learned*".
> 
> HRC has been under investigation on and off for over 25-Years.....she is the Great White Democratic Whale for them.
> 
> But when it comes to Violent Proud Punks invading  the United States Capitol Building, they don't want a damn thing to happen.  Brush it under the rug.
> 
> *FUCK THE REPUBLIAN TRAITORS.
> 
> FUCK THE SUPPORTERS OF REPUBLICAN TRAITORS.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks BA for cluing me in about the perfect phrase for Hillary- the Great White Whale!  From now on, I will always refer to HRC as GWW! When I use those initials-GWW- in relevant discussions, I hope they’ll be a lot of questions about what that means lol It is way better than “crooked Hillary” and the “never ending calculating Hillary”…. I was getting tired of using those two anyway lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever you  need to get through your day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Life is much more pleasurable with humor Faun, even middle-school level humor can increase endorphins which is the main purpose I use it. Considering humor gives me the result I want (endorphin surge), I guess I’m pretty self-centered since I enjoy laughing daily.
Click to expand...

lets do this then ,either contribute, quit trying to hijack this thread or I'll dump you.


----------



## ClaireH

jbander said:


> ClaireH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClaireH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cn.../january-6-com mission-vote-senate/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask what a Commission is supposed to find out?   Don't you spend your tax dollars on local, state and federal police?  Haven't they already investigated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans showed us with Benghazi, cost doesn't matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For Republicans *BEN-FUCKING-GHAZI WAS ABOUT RESULTS....THAT THEY NEVER FUCKING GOT*.
> 
> For over 30-Fucking Investigations they tried and they failed to prove single goddamn thing.  They got nothing.
> 
> Even Trey Gobber Gowdy would admit, "*Nothing new was learned*".
> 
> HRC has been under investigation on and off for over 25-Years.....she is the Great White Democratic Whale for them.
> 
> But when it comes to Violent Proud Punks invading  the United States Capitol Building, they don't want a damn thing to happen.  Brush it under the rug.
> 
> *FUCK THE REPUBLIAN TRAITORS.
> 
> FUCK THE SUPPORTERS OF REPUBLICAN TRAITORS.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cn.../january-6-com mission-vote-senate/index.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can I ask what a Commission is supposed to find out?   Don't you spend your tax dollars on local, state and federal police?  Haven't they already investigated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans showed us with Benghazi, cost doesn't matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For Republicans *BEN-FUCKING-GHAZI WAS ABOUT RESULTS....THAT THEY NEVER FUCKING GOT*.
> 
> For over 30-Fucking Investigations they tried and they failed to prove single goddamn thing.  They got nothing.
> 
> Even Trey Gobber Gowdy would admit, "*Nothing new was learned*".
> 
> HRC has been under investigation on and off for over 25-Years.....she is the Great White Democratic Whale for them.
> 
> But when it comes to Violent Proud Punks invading  the United States Capitol Building, they don't want a damn thing to happen.  Brush it under the rug.
> 
> *FUCK THE REPUBLIAN TRAITORS.
> 
> FUCK THE SUPPORTERS OF REPUBLICAN TRAITORS.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks BA for cluing me in about the perfect phrase for Hillary- the Great White Whale!  From now on, I will always refer to HRC as GWW! When I use those initials-GWW- in relevant discussions, I hope they’ll be a lot of questions about what that means lol It is way better than “crooked Hillary” and the “never ending calculating Hillary”…. I was getting tired of using those two anyway lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever you  need to get through your day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Life is much more pleasurable with humor Faun, even middle-school level humor can increase endorphins which is the main purpose I use it. Considering humor gives me the result I want (endorphin surge), I guess I’m pretty self-centered since I enjoy laughing daily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lets do this then ,either contribute, quit trying to hijack this thread or I'll dump you.
Click to expand...

Fair enough. My apologies to the OP Dr. Love for my attempt to lighten up the thread in response to a generalized assessment made about Republicans considering Hillary to be their Great White Whale. It was not my intention to hijack the thread. Sorry again Dr. Love for upsetting your fellow political associates


----------



## DrLove

ClaireH said:


> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClaireH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClaireH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cn.../january-6-com mission-vote-senate/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask what a Commission is supposed to find out?   Don't you spend your tax dollars on local, state and federal police?  Haven't they already investigated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans showed us with Benghazi, cost doesn't matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For Republicans *BEN-FUCKING-GHAZI WAS ABOUT RESULTS....THAT THEY NEVER FUCKING GOT*.
> 
> For over 30-Fucking Investigations they tried and they failed to prove single goddamn thing.  They got nothing.
> 
> Even Trey Gobber Gowdy would admit, "*Nothing new was learned*".
> 
> HRC has been under investigation on and off for over 25-Years.....she is the Great White Democratic Whale for them.
> 
> But when it comes to Violent Proud Punks invading  the United States Capitol Building, they don't want a damn thing to happen.  Brush it under the rug.
> 
> *FUCK THE REPUBLIAN TRAITORS.
> 
> FUCK THE SUPPORTERS OF REPUBLICAN TRAITORS.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cn.../january-6-com mission-vote-senate/index.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can I ask what a Commission is supposed to find out?   Don't you spend your tax dollars on local, state and federal police?  Haven't they already investigated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans showed us with Benghazi, cost doesn't matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For Republicans *BEN-FUCKING-GHAZI WAS ABOUT RESULTS....THAT THEY NEVER FUCKING GOT*.
> 
> For over 30-Fucking Investigations they tried and they failed to prove single goddamn thing.  They got nothing.
> 
> Even Trey Gobber Gowdy would admit, "*Nothing new was learned*".
> 
> HRC has been under investigation on and off for over 25-Years.....she is the Great White Democratic Whale for them.
> 
> But when it comes to Violent Proud Punks invading  the United States Capitol Building, they don't want a damn thing to happen.  Brush it under the rug.
> 
> *FUCK THE REPUBLIAN TRAITORS.
> 
> FUCK THE SUPPORTERS OF REPUBLICAN TRAITORS.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks BA for cluing me in about the perfect phrase for Hillary- the Great White Whale!  From now on, I will always refer to HRC as GWW! When I use those initials-GWW- in relevant discussions, I hope they’ll be a lot of questions about what that means lol It is way better than “crooked Hillary” and the “never ending calculating Hillary”…. I was getting tired of using those two anyway lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever you  need to get through your day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Life is much more pleasurable with humor Faun, even middle-school level humor can increase endorphins which is the main purpose I use it. Considering humor gives me the result I want (endorphin surge), I guess I’m pretty self-centered since I enjoy laughing daily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lets do this then ,either contribute, quit trying to hijack this thread or I'll dump you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fair enough. My apologies to the OP Dr. Love for my attempt to lighten up the thread in response to a generalized assessment made about Republicans considering Hillary to be their Great White Whale. It was not my intention to hijack the thread. Sorry again Dr. Love for upsetting your fellow political associates
Click to expand...

You are forgiven. Though I personally have NEVER hijacked a thread.


----------



## Donald H

Do any sane and normal Americans really want the rioters to go unpunished for their crimes?

If so then their politics are definitely leaning toward establishing a fascist state.

Is America's democracy worth saving? Be careful how far you go with your crazy politics! 

America is inching closer to a point at which there will be no turning back!


----------



## toobfreak

Colin norris said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do Leftists exploit children?
> 
> 
> 
> Where are they  exploiting children? Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously?  Have you been living in a cave?  For years and years, leftist-progressives have infiltrated and commandeered every aspect of the educational system;  there is a story in the news practically every week of either some prog brow-beating kids in grade school to be good commies, to get a sex-change operation, or they are indoctrinating/forcing them in college.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did trump and the other repig presidents do about it?
Click to expand...

Can someone take a guess what this idiot moonbat is trying to talk about?



Colin norris said:


> It's no different to religion indoctrinating small children into believing there's a god and consequently destroying their lives when the whole thing is rubbish.


Prove it.  Show us one life "destroyed" by being raised in a religious setting, ass wipe.  You talk like a communist.



Colin norris said:


> There is no evidence to suggest education is creating commuists


So I guess they are being imported???









						Why is communism supported and even promoted in college and in politics despite its evil and bloody past?
					

Answer (1 of 7): Communism is an ideological 'ideal' that in truth, has probably never been truly practised in the manner Marx or Engels conceived. Its interest, in an academic sense, arises because of its implications to social theory. It is based on a belief in innate human nature, that theoris...




					www.quora.com
				











						If Communism Is Dead, Why Do These American Universities Love It?
					

There is a link between political correctness and full-blown communism.




					tfpstudentaction.org
				











						Communist propaganda has infiltrated more than 100 US colleges, posing as Chinese language institute
					

Over the past few decades, colleges have acquired an unfortunate yet accurate reputation of promoting anti-American values. From squashing campus free speech rights to condemning America’s actions and policies, many college administrators and professors have painted an ugly portrait of Americanism…




					www.washingtonexaminer.com
				











						The Indoctrination of American Students in Socialism | Sonoran News
					

Since the 1960s Leftists, Progressives, Socialists, and Marxists have migrated to, and have taken positions in every level of public school and college education, including in the National Education Association (the national teachers union), public school teaching positions, public school...




					sonorannews.com
				











						Letter: Communism is at root of our nation’s decline
					

Editor:




					www.readingeagle.com
				











						How Cultural Marxism is Grinding Down America's Public Schools
					

How Cultural Marxism is Grinding Down America's Public Schools, Public-funded education is advancing communism in America one little Marxist at a time, Communism




					canadafreepress.com
				






Colin norris said:


> because if was, by now they would be in government forever.


Yes, they are.


----------



## Colin norris

toobfreak said:


> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do Leftists exploit children?
> 
> 
> 
> Where are they  exploiting children? Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously?  Have you been living in a cave?  For years and years, leftist-progressives have infiltrated and commandeered every aspect of the educational system;  there is a story in the news practically every week of either some prog brow-beating kids in grade school to be good commies, to get a sex-change operation, or they are indoctrinating/forcing them in college.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did trump and the other repig presidents do about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can someone take a guess what this idiot moonbat is trying to talk about?
> 
> 
> 
> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's no different to religion indoctrinating small children into believing there's a god and consequently destroying their lives when the whole thing is rubbish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it.  Show us one life "destroyed" by being raised in a religious setting, ass wipe.  You talk like a communist.
> 
> 
> 
> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no evidence to suggest education is creating commuists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I guess they are being imported???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is communism supported and even promoted in college and in politics despite its evil and bloody past?
> 
> 
> Answer (1 of 7): Communism is an ideological 'ideal' that in truth, has probably never been truly practised in the manner Marx or Engels conceived. Its interest, in an academic sense, arises because of its implications to social theory. It is based on a belief in innate human nature, that theoris...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.quora.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Communism Is Dead, Why Do These American Universities Love It?
> 
> 
> There is a link between political correctness and full-blown communism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tfpstudentaction.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Communist propaganda has infiltrated more than 100 US colleges, posing as Chinese language institute
> 
> 
> Over the past few decades, colleges have acquired an unfortunate yet accurate reputation of promoting anti-American values. From squashing campus free speech rights to condemning America’s actions and policies, many college administrators and professors have painted an ugly portrait of Americanism…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.washingtonexaminer.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Indoctrination of American Students in Socialism | Sonoran News
> 
> 
> Since the 1960s Leftists, Progressives, Socialists, and Marxists have migrated to, and have taken positions in every level of public school and college education, including in the National Education Association (the national teachers union), public school teaching positions, public school...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sonorannews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Letter: Communism is at root of our nation’s decline
> 
> 
> Editor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.readingeagle.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Cultural Marxism is Grinding Down America's Public Schools
> 
> 
> How Cultural Marxism is Grinding Down America's Public Schools, Public-funded education is advancing communism in America one little Marxist at a time, Communism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> canadafreepress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> 
> because if was, by now they would be in government forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they are.
Click to expand...


Your besotted by me and it's not.lokking healthy for your mental condition. 
You don't intimidate me with your rubbish.  Just the facts please and again, settle down son. I'm not going away because of your pressure.


----------



## toobfreak

Colin norris said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do Leftists exploit children?
> 
> 
> 
> Where are they  exploiting children? Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously?  Have you been living in a cave?  For years and years, leftist-progressives have infiltrated and commandeered every aspect of the educational system;  there is a story in the news practically every week of either some prog brow-beating kids in grade school to be good commies, to get a sex-change operation, or they are indoctrinating/forcing them in college.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did trump and the other repig presidents do about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can someone take a guess what this idiot moonbat is trying to talk about?
> 
> 
> 
> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's no different to religion indoctrinating small children into believing there's a god and consequently destroying their lives when the whole thing is rubbish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it.  Show us one life "destroyed" by being raised in a religious setting, ass wipe.  You talk like a communist.
> 
> 
> 
> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no evidence to suggest education is creating commuists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I guess they are being imported???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is communism supported and even promoted in college and in politics despite its evil and bloody past?
> 
> 
> Answer (1 of 7): Communism is an ideological 'ideal' that in truth, has probably never been truly practised in the manner Marx or Engels conceived. Its interest, in an academic sense, arises because of its implications to social theory. It is based on a belief in innate human nature, that theoris...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.quora.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Communism Is Dead, Why Do These American Universities Love It?
> 
> 
> There is a link between political correctness and full-blown communism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tfpstudentaction.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Communist propaganda has infiltrated more than 100 US colleges, posing as Chinese language institute
> 
> 
> Over the past few decades, colleges have acquired an unfortunate yet accurate reputation of promoting anti-American values. From squashing campus free speech rights to condemning America’s actions and policies, many college administrators and professors have painted an ugly portrait of Americanism…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.washingtonexaminer.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Indoctrination of American Students in Socialism | Sonoran News
> 
> 
> Since the 1960s Leftists, Progressives, Socialists, and Marxists have migrated to, and have taken positions in every level of public school and college education, including in the National Education Association (the national teachers union), public school teaching positions, public school...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sonorannews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Letter: Communism is at root of our nation’s decline
> 
> 
> Editor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.readingeagle.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Cultural Marxism is Grinding Down America's Public Schools
> 
> 
> How Cultural Marxism is Grinding Down America's Public Schools, Public-funded education is advancing communism in America one little Marxist at a time, Communism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> canadafreepress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> 
> because if was, by now they would be in government forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't intimidate me
Click to expand...


You've just proven otherwise.


----------



## bravoactual

Donald H said:


> Do any sane and normal Americans really want the rioters to go unpunished for their crimes?
> 
> If so then their politics are definitely leaning toward establishing a fascist state.
> 
> Is America's democracy worth saving? Be careful how far you go with your crazy politics!
> 
> America is inching closer to a point at which there will be no turning back!



Whoever said that supporters of the Traitor were sane?


----------



## EMH

DrLove said:


> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com




Perhaps certain GOP senators want to check who got arrested to see if any were homos in MAGAdrag....

You don't mind if we check the sixer sexuality, do you?


----------



## EMH

Faun said:


> ClaireH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cn.../january-6-com mission-vote-senate/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask what a Commission is supposed to find out?   Don't you spend your tax dollars on local, state and federal police?  Haven't they already investigated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans showed us with Benghazi, cost doesn't matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For Republicans *BEN-FUCKING-GHAZI WAS ABOUT RESULTS....THAT THEY NEVER FUCKING GOT*.
> 
> For over 30-Fucking Investigations they tried and they failed to prove single goddamn thing.  They got nothing.
> 
> Even Trey Gobber Gowdy would admit, "*Nothing new was learned*".
> 
> HRC has been under investigation on and off for over 25-Years.....she is the Great White Democratic Whale for them.
> 
> But when it comes to Violent Proud Punks invading  the United States Capitol Building, they don't want a damn thing to happen.  Brush it under the rug.
> 
> *FUCK THE REPUBLIAN TRAITORS.
> 
> FUCK THE SUPPORTERS OF REPUBLICAN TRAITORS.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cn.../january-6-com mission-vote-senate/index.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can I ask what a Commission is supposed to find out?   Don't you spend your tax dollars on local, state and federal police?  Haven't they already investigated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans showed us with Benghazi, cost doesn't matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For Republicans *BEN-FUCKING-GHAZI WAS ABOUT RESULTS....THAT THEY NEVER FUCKING GOT*.
> 
> For over 30-Fucking Investigations they tried and they failed to prove single goddamn thing.  They got nothing.
> 
> Even Trey Gobber Gowdy would admit, "*Nothing new was learned*".
> 
> HRC has been under investigation on and off for over 25-Years.....she is the Great White Democratic Whale for them.
> 
> But when it comes to Violent Proud Punks invading  the United States Capitol Building, they don't want a damn thing to happen.  Brush it under the rug.
> 
> *FUCK THE REPUBLIAN TRAITORS.
> 
> FUCK THE SUPPORTERS OF REPUBLICAN TRAITORS.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks BA for cluing me in about the perfect phrase for Hillary- the Great White Whale!  From now on, I will always refer to HRC as GWW! When I use those initials-GWW- in relevant discussions, I hope they’ll be a lot of questions about what that means lol It is way better than “crooked Hillary” and the “never ending calculating Hillary”…. I was getting tired of using those two anyway lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever you  need to get through your day.
Click to expand...




Faun, what is up!

You don't mind if we check the sixers for being homo, do you?

Your side has nothing hidden IN THE CLOSET regarding 1/6, does it?


----------



## beagle9

jbander said:


> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> 
> 
> By setting LIMITS (imposed by Democrats)  of what can be investigated and more importantly, what cant be investigated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Such stupidity deserve this , the hate party voted down a bipartisan investigation. These lame  fake Americans deserve anything they get, you don't get to try to bring down this government and demacracy for the sake of a piece of shit like Trump and think you can just walk away from it ,with nothing happening to you. Here's a fact, they give the death sentence for traitors in this country. and every person who was involved in the take over or supported the take over can't be defined any other way then being a traitor to this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet... over 5-months later... NOT ONE CHARGE for INSURRECTION you crazy SJW freak.  I guess the Biden DoJ is corrupt and in the bag for Trump supporters?  YOU are firkin' ridiculously maladjusted.  Good luck with your delusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This one is easy, they don't even have to charge sedition on what they said ,giving them the 1st amendment to try to use to defend themselves , they will charge them FOR their acts which there is no defense for. You know nothing about this. Will they charge sedition. I say over 50% chance.  Courts have already ADDED CHARGES TO THESE TRAITOR, WHEN THEY COME IN TO HEAR THEIR CHARGES. Some tripling the charges.
Click to expand...

Yeah, yeah, yeah, but when the Democrat's destroy themselves because they can't handle something that they alledgedly stole, then that's when the nation will turn back and see the real truth that is to be told in it all. At that point everyone on 1-6th who supported Trump and his administration (the one that the left successfully split into with it's lies and 4 year coup), will become heroes and patriot's with the highest honor's for standing up for their nation when the Chip's were down.


----------



## Faun

EMH said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClaireH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cn.../january-6-com mission-vote-senate/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask what a Commission is supposed to find out?   Don't you spend your tax dollars on local, state and federal police?  Haven't they already investigated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans showed us with Benghazi, cost doesn't matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For Republicans *BEN-FUCKING-GHAZI WAS ABOUT RESULTS....THAT THEY NEVER FUCKING GOT*.
> 
> For over 30-Fucking Investigations they tried and they failed to prove single goddamn thing.  They got nothing.
> 
> Even Trey Gobber Gowdy would admit, "*Nothing new was learned*".
> 
> HRC has been under investigation on and off for over 25-Years.....she is the Great White Democratic Whale for them.
> 
> But when it comes to Violent Proud Punks invading  the United States Capitol Building, they don't want a damn thing to happen.  Brush it under the rug.
> 
> *FUCK THE REPUBLIAN TRAITORS.
> 
> FUCK THE SUPPORTERS OF REPUBLICAN TRAITORS.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cn.../january-6-com mission-vote-senate/index.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can I ask what a Commission is supposed to find out?   Don't you spend your tax dollars on local, state and federal police?  Haven't they already investigated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans showed us with Benghazi, cost doesn't matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For Republicans *BEN-FUCKING-GHAZI WAS ABOUT RESULTS....THAT THEY NEVER FUCKING GOT*.
> 
> For over 30-Fucking Investigations they tried and they failed to prove single goddamn thing.  They got nothing.
> 
> Even Trey Gobber Gowdy would admit, "*Nothing new was learned*".
> 
> HRC has been under investigation on and off for over 25-Years.....she is the Great White Democratic Whale for them.
> 
> But when it comes to Violent Proud Punks invading  the United States Capitol Building, they don't want a damn thing to happen.  Brush it under the rug.
> 
> *FUCK THE REPUBLIAN TRAITORS.
> 
> FUCK THE SUPPORTERS OF REPUBLICAN TRAITORS.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks BA for cluing me in about the perfect phrase for Hillary- the Great White Whale!  From now on, I will always refer to HRC as GWW! When I use those initials-GWW- in relevant discussions, I hope they’ll be a lot of questions about what that means lol It is way better than “crooked Hillary” and the “never ending calculating Hillary”…. I was getting tired of using those two anyway lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever you  need to get through your day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun, what is up!
> 
> You don't mind if we check the sixers for being homo, do you?
> 
> Your side has nothing hidden IN THE CLOSET regarding 1/6, does it?
Click to expand...

I don't mind. G'head, git down on your knees and check away. There's a lot of them, ya know. Will keep you busy for quite a while. You might want to stock up on some chap stick first though.


----------



## Pellinore

Maybe it's just me, but I don't think using a _Moby Dick _nickname to make fun of someone who is constantly pursued is going to be the knockout punch you're hoping for.


----------



## EMH

Faun said:


> EMH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClaireH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cn.../january-6-com mission-vote-senate/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask what a Commission is supposed to find out?   Don't you spend your tax dollars on local, state and federal police?  Haven't they already investigated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans showed us with Benghazi, cost doesn't matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For Republicans *BEN-FUCKING-GHAZI WAS ABOUT RESULTS....THAT THEY NEVER FUCKING GOT*.
> 
> For over 30-Fucking Investigations they tried and they failed to prove single goddamn thing.  They got nothing.
> 
> Even Trey Gobber Gowdy would admit, "*Nothing new was learned*".
> 
> HRC has been under investigation on and off for over 25-Years.....she is the Great White Democratic Whale for them.
> 
> But when it comes to Violent Proud Punks invading  the United States Capitol Building, they don't want a damn thing to happen.  Brush it under the rug.
> 
> *FUCK THE REPUBLIAN TRAITORS.
> 
> FUCK THE SUPPORTERS OF REPUBLICAN TRAITORS.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cn.../january-6-com mission-vote-senate/index.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can I ask what a Commission is supposed to find out?   Don't you spend your tax dollars on local, state and federal police?  Haven't they already investigated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans showed us with Benghazi, cost doesn't matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For Republicans *BEN-FUCKING-GHAZI WAS ABOUT RESULTS....THAT THEY NEVER FUCKING GOT*.
> 
> For over 30-Fucking Investigations they tried and they failed to prove single goddamn thing.  They got nothing.
> 
> Even Trey Gobber Gowdy would admit, "*Nothing new was learned*".
> 
> HRC has been under investigation on and off for over 25-Years.....she is the Great White Democratic Whale for them.
> 
> But when it comes to Violent Proud Punks invading  the United States Capitol Building, they don't want a damn thing to happen.  Brush it under the rug.
> 
> *FUCK THE REPUBLIAN TRAITORS.
> 
> FUCK THE SUPPORTERS OF REPUBLICAN TRAITORS.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks BA for cluing me in about the perfect phrase for Hillary- the Great White Whale!  From now on, I will always refer to HRC as GWW! When I use those initials-GWW- in relevant discussions, I hope they’ll be a lot of questions about what that means lol It is way better than “crooked Hillary” and the “never ending calculating Hillary”…. I was getting tired of using those two anyway lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever you  need to get through your day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun, what is up!
> 
> You don't mind if we check the sixers for being homo, do you?
> 
> Your side has nothing hidden IN THE CLOSET regarding 1/6, does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't mind. G'head, git down on your knees and check away. There's a lot of them, ya know. Will keep you busy for quite a while. You might want to stock up on some chap stick first though.
Click to expand...


We got time.

Think the American people will believe a left wing homo who briefly joined "oath keepers" will qualify as a trump republican?

Homos in MAGAdrag, you understand that now....


----------



## Faun

EMH said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EMH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClaireH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cn.../january-6-com mission-vote-senate/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask what a Commission is supposed to find out?   Don't you spend your tax dollars on local, state and federal police?  Haven't they already investigated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans showed us with Benghazi, cost doesn't matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For Republicans *BEN-FUCKING-GHAZI WAS ABOUT RESULTS....THAT THEY NEVER FUCKING GOT*.
> 
> For over 30-Fucking Investigations they tried and they failed to prove single goddamn thing.  They got nothing.
> 
> Even Trey Gobber Gowdy would admit, "*Nothing new was learned*".
> 
> HRC has been under investigation on and off for over 25-Years.....she is the Great White Democratic Whale for them.
> 
> But when it comes to Violent Proud Punks invading  the United States Capitol Building, they don't want a damn thing to happen.  Brush it under the rug.
> 
> *FUCK THE REPUBLIAN TRAITORS.
> 
> FUCK THE SUPPORTERS OF REPUBLICAN TRAITORS.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cn.../january-6-com mission-vote-senate/index.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can I ask what a Commission is supposed to find out?   Don't you spend your tax dollars on local, state and federal police?  Haven't they already investigated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans showed us with Benghazi, cost doesn't matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For Republicans *BEN-FUCKING-GHAZI WAS ABOUT RESULTS....THAT THEY NEVER FUCKING GOT*.
> 
> For over 30-Fucking Investigations they tried and they failed to prove single goddamn thing.  They got nothing.
> 
> Even Trey Gobber Gowdy would admit, "*Nothing new was learned*".
> 
> HRC has been under investigation on and off for over 25-Years.....she is the Great White Democratic Whale for them.
> 
> But when it comes to Violent Proud Punks invading  the United States Capitol Building, they don't want a damn thing to happen.  Brush it under the rug.
> 
> *FUCK THE REPUBLIAN TRAITORS.
> 
> FUCK THE SUPPORTERS OF REPUBLICAN TRAITORS.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks BA for cluing me in about the perfect phrase for Hillary- the Great White Whale!  From now on, I will always refer to HRC as GWW! When I use those initials-GWW- in relevant discussions, I hope they’ll be a lot of questions about what that means lol It is way better than “crooked Hillary” and the “never ending calculating Hillary”…. I was getting tired of using those two anyway lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever you  need to get through your day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun, what is up!
> 
> You don't mind if we check the sixers for being homo, do you?
> 
> Your side has nothing hidden IN THE CLOSET regarding 1/6, does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't mind. G'head, git down on your knees and check away. There's a lot of them, ya know. Will keep you busy for quite a while. You might want to stock up on some chap stick first though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We got time.
> 
> Think the American people will believe a left wing homo who briefly joined "oath keepers" will qualify as a trump republican?
> 
> Homos in MAGAdrag, you understand that now....
Click to expand...

Of course I have no idea what or who you're talking about. I give it about an 80% chance neither do you.


----------



## DrLove

beagle9 said:


> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> 
> 
> By setting LIMITS (imposed by Democrats)  of what can be investigated and more importantly, what cant be investigated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Such stupidity deserve this , the hate party voted down a bipartisan investigation. These lame  fake Americans deserve anything they get, you don't get to try to bring down this government and demacracy for the sake of a piece of shit like Trump and think you can just walk away from it ,with nothing happening to you. Here's a fact, they give the death sentence for traitors in this country. and every person who was involved in the take over or supported the take over can't be defined any other way then being a traitor to this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet... over 5-months later... NOT ONE CHARGE for INSURRECTION you crazy SJW freak.  I guess the Biden DoJ is corrupt and in the bag for Trump supporters?  YOU are firkin' ridiculously maladjusted.  Good luck with your delusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This one is easy, they don't even have to charge sedition on what they said ,giving them the 1st amendment to try to use to defend themselves , they will charge them FOR their acts which there is no defense for. You know nothing about this. Will they charge sedition. I say over 50% chance.  Courts have already ADDED CHARGES TO THESE TRAITOR, WHEN THEY COME IN TO HEAR THEIR CHARGES. Some tripling the charges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, yeah, yeah, but when the Democrat's destroy themselves because they can't handle something that they alledgedly stole, then that's when the nation will turn back and see the real truth that is to be told in it all. At that point everyone on 1-6th who supported Trump and his administration (the one that the left successfully split into with it's lies and 4 year coup), will become heroes and patriot's with the highest honor's for standing up for their nation when the Chip's were down.
Click to expand...

“Allegedly stole”? Lol - I allege that you had group sex last night with circus midgets and a medley of farm animals. Prove me wrong!


----------



## jbander

beagle9 said:


> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> 
> 
> By setting LIMITS (imposed by Democrats)  of what can be investigated and more importantly, what cant be investigated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Such stupidity deserve this , the hate party voted down a bipartisan investigation. These lame  fake Americans deserve anything they get, you don't get to try to bring down this government and demacracy for the sake of a piece of shit like Trump and think you can just walk away from it ,with nothing happening to you. Here's a fact, they give the death sentence for traitors in this country. and every person who was involved in the take over or supported the take over can't be defined any other way then being a traitor to this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet... over 5-months later... NOT ONE CHARGE for INSURRECTION you crazy SJW freak.  I guess the Biden DoJ is corrupt and in the bag for Trump supporters?  YOU are firkin' ridiculously maladjusted.  Good luck with your delusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This one is easy, they don't even have to charge sedition on what they said ,giving them the 1st amendment to try to use to defend themselves , they will charge them FOR their acts which there is no defense for. You know nothing about this. Will they charge sedition. I say over 50% chance.  Courts have already ADDED CHARGES TO THESE TRAITOR, WHEN THEY COME IN TO HEAR THEIR CHARGES. Some tripling the charges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, yeah, yeah, but when the Democrat's destroy themselves because they can't handle something that they alledgedly stole, then that's when the nation will turn back and see the real truth that is to be told in it all. At that point everyone on 1-6th who supported Trump and his administration (the one that the left successfully split into with it's lies and 4 year coup), will become heroes and patriot's with the highest honor's for standing up for their nation when the Chip's were down.
Click to expand...

These traitors will never get past this , they are by far this countries biggest threat and enemy and have to be disposed of. simple as that. You can't expect to try to destroy this country and our democracy to force in a piece of shit for a dictator and walk away clean , this will never happen, the hate party  is the lowest form of humanity and have to be gotten rid of.


----------



## jbander

EMH said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EMH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClaireH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cn.../january-6-com mission-vote-senate/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask what a Commission is supposed to find out?   Don't you spend your tax dollars on local, state and federal police?  Haven't they already investigated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans showed us with Benghazi, cost doesn't matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For Republicans *BEN-FUCKING-GHAZI WAS ABOUT RESULTS....THAT THEY NEVER FUCKING GOT*.
> 
> For over 30-Fucking Investigations they tried and they failed to prove single goddamn thing.  They got nothing.
> 
> Even Trey Gobber Gowdy would admit, "*Nothing new was learned*".
> 
> HRC has been under investigation on and off for over 25-Years.....she is the Great White Democratic Whale for them.
> 
> But when it comes to Violent Proud Punks invading  the United States Capitol Building, they don't want a damn thing to happen.  Brush it under the rug.
> 
> *FUCK THE REPUBLIAN TRAITORS.
> 
> FUCK THE SUPPORTERS OF REPUBLICAN TRAITORS.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cn.../january-6-com mission-vote-senate/index.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can I ask what a Commission is supposed to find out?   Don't you spend your tax dollars on local, state and federal police?  Haven't they already investigated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans showed us with Benghazi, cost doesn't matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For Republicans *BEN-FUCKING-GHAZI WAS ABOUT RESULTS....THAT THEY NEVER FUCKING GOT*.
> 
> For over 30-Fucking Investigations they tried and they failed to prove single goddamn thing.  They got nothing.
> 
> Even Trey Gobber Gowdy would admit, "*Nothing new was learned*".
> 
> HRC has been under investigation on and off for over 25-Years.....she is the Great White Democratic Whale for them.
> 
> But when it comes to Violent Proud Punks invading  the United States Capitol Building, they don't want a damn thing to happen.  Brush it under the rug.
> 
> *FUCK THE REPUBLIAN TRAITORS.
> 
> FUCK THE SUPPORTERS OF REPUBLICAN TRAITORS.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks BA for cluing me in about the perfect phrase for Hillary- the Great White Whale!  From now on, I will always refer to HRC as GWW! When I use those initials-GWW- in relevant discussions, I hope they’ll be a lot of questions about what that means lol It is way better than “crooked Hillary” and the “never ending calculating Hillary”…. I was getting tired of using those two anyway lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever you  need to get through your day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun, what is up!
> 
> You don't mind if we check the sixers for being homo, do you?
> 
> Your side has nothing hidden IN THE CLOSET regarding 1/6, does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't mind. G'head, git down on your knees and check away. There's a lot of them, ya know. Will keep you busy for quite a while. You might want to stock up on some chap stick first though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We got time.
> 
> Think the American people will believe a left wing homo who briefly joined "oath keepers" will qualify as a trump republican?
> 
> Homos in MAGAdrag, you understand that now....
Click to expand...

Love those magat hats.


----------



## Colin norris

beagle9 said:


> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you "hide" under bipartisanship?
> 
> 
> 
> By setting LIMITS (imposed by Democrats)  of what can be investigated and more importantly, what cant be investigated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Such stupidity deserve this , the hate party voted down a bipartisan investigation. These lame  fake Americans deserve anything they get, you don't get to try to bring down this government and demacracy for the sake of a piece of shit like Trump and think you can just walk away from it ,with nothing happening to you. Here's a fact, they give the death sentence for traitors in this country. and every person who was involved in the take over or supported the take over can't be defined any other way then being a traitor to this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet... over 5-months later... NOT ONE CHARGE for INSURRECTION you crazy SJW freak.  I guess the Biden DoJ is corrupt and in the bag for Trump supporters?  YOU are firkin' ridiculously maladjusted.  Good luck with your delusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This one is easy, they don't even have to charge sedition on what they said ,giving them the 1st amendment to try to use to defend themselves , they will charge them FOR their acts which there is no defense for. You know nothing about this. Will they charge sedition. I say over 50% chance.  Courts have already ADDED CHARGES TO THESE TRAITOR, WHEN THEY COME IN TO HEAR THEIR CHARGES. Some tripling the charges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, yeah, yeah, but when the Democrat's destroy themselves because they can't handle something that they alledgedly stole, then that's when the nation will turn back and see the real truth that is to be told in it all. At that point everyone on 1-6th who supported Trump and his administration (the one that the left successfully split into with it's lies and 4 year coup), will become heroes and patriot's with the highest honor's for standing up for their nation when the Chip's were down.
Click to expand...


If you call an insurrection incited by a fascist brain dead power hungry idiot like trump a patriotic act, you've misunderstood democracy.  An attack by Republicans on the tabernacle of democracy because they could handle the fact they lost. Wanting to change the process to suit them. 
You have no evidence the election was stolen but your nor alone.  Neither have all the authorities and the SC. You're in good company boofhead. 
Trump wasn't a patriots boot lace.  He's a dickhead and so are you if you think otherwise. 

What are these "chips are down" crap.  You mean the republicans got upset because they lost and can't handle it so the smash the capitol as an act of patriotism??? 
Are you mad? They were cowards to the core. Raving ratbag redneck Republicans attempting to force their fascist rule.  

You should be ashamed of yourself for supporting it. 
The military should have taken the lot of them out. They were barbarians led by a true fascist power junkie and you got fooled into doing his dirty work.


----------



## EMH

jbander said:


> EMH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EMH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClaireH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cn.../january-6-com mission-vote-senate/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask what a Commission is supposed to find out?   Don't you spend your tax dollars on local, state and federal police?  Haven't they already investigated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans showed us with Benghazi, cost doesn't matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For Republicans *BEN-FUCKING-GHAZI WAS ABOUT RESULTS....THAT THEY NEVER FUCKING GOT*.
> 
> For over 30-Fucking Investigations they tried and they failed to prove single goddamn thing.  They got nothing.
> 
> Even Trey Gobber Gowdy would admit, "*Nothing new was learned*".
> 
> HRC has been under investigation on and off for over 25-Years.....she is the Great White Democratic Whale for them.
> 
> But when it comes to Violent Proud Punks invading  the United States Capitol Building, they don't want a damn thing to happen.  Brush it under the rug.
> 
> *FUCK THE REPUBLIAN TRAITORS.
> 
> FUCK THE SUPPORTERS OF REPUBLICAN TRAITORS.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cn.../january-6-com mission-vote-senate/index.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can I ask what a Commission is supposed to find out?   Don't you spend your tax dollars on local, state and federal police?  Haven't they already investigated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans showed us with Benghazi, cost doesn't matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For Republicans *BEN-FUCKING-GHAZI WAS ABOUT RESULTS....THAT THEY NEVER FUCKING GOT*.
> 
> For over 30-Fucking Investigations they tried and they failed to prove single goddamn thing.  They got nothing.
> 
> Even Trey Gobber Gowdy would admit, "*Nothing new was learned*".
> 
> HRC has been under investigation on and off for over 25-Years.....she is the Great White Democratic Whale for them.
> 
> But when it comes to Violent Proud Punks invading  the United States Capitol Building, they don't want a damn thing to happen.  Brush it under the rug.
> 
> *FUCK THE REPUBLIAN TRAITORS.
> 
> FUCK THE SUPPORTERS OF REPUBLICAN TRAITORS.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks BA for cluing me in about the perfect phrase for Hillary- the Great White Whale!  From now on, I will always refer to HRC as GWW! When I use those initials-GWW- in relevant discussions, I hope they’ll be a lot of questions about what that means lol It is way better than “crooked Hillary” and the “never ending calculating Hillary”…. I was getting tired of using those two anyway lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever you  need to get through your day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun, what is up!
> 
> You don't mind if we check the sixers for being homo, do you?
> 
> Your side has nothing hidden IN THE CLOSET regarding 1/6, does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't mind. G'head, git down on your knees and check away. There's a lot of them, ya know. Will keep you busy for quite a while. You might want to stock up on some chap stick first though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We got time.
> 
> Think the American people will believe a left wing homo who briefly joined "oath keepers" will qualify as a trump republican?
> 
> Homos in MAGAdrag, you understand that now....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love those magat hats.
Click to expand...


Homo hate hoaxers have a lifetime of playing dress up....

Wanna bet the taxpayer paid for the leftist homos' MAGAdrag outfits on 1/6?


----------



## Faun

EMH said:


> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EMH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EMH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClaireH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cn.../january-6-com mission-vote-senate/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask what a Commission is supposed to find out?   Don't you spend your tax dollars on local, state and federal police?  Haven't they already investigated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans showed us with Benghazi, cost doesn't matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For Republicans *BEN-FUCKING-GHAZI WAS ABOUT RESULTS....THAT THEY NEVER FUCKING GOT*.
> 
> For over 30-Fucking Investigations they tried and they failed to prove single goddamn thing.  They got nothing.
> 
> Even Trey Gobber Gowdy would admit, "*Nothing new was learned*".
> 
> HRC has been under investigation on and off for over 25-Years.....she is the Great White Democratic Whale for them.
> 
> But when it comes to Violent Proud Punks invading  the United States Capitol Building, they don't want a damn thing to happen.  Brush it under the rug.
> 
> *FUCK THE REPUBLIAN TRAITORS.
> 
> FUCK THE SUPPORTERS OF REPUBLICAN TRAITORS.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cn.../january-6-com mission-vote-senate/index.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can I ask what a Commission is supposed to find out?   Don't you spend your tax dollars on local, state and federal police?  Haven't they already investigated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans showed us with Benghazi, cost doesn't matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For Republicans *BEN-FUCKING-GHAZI WAS ABOUT RESULTS....THAT THEY NEVER FUCKING GOT*.
> 
> For over 30-Fucking Investigations they tried and they failed to prove single goddamn thing.  They got nothing.
> 
> Even Trey Gobber Gowdy would admit, "*Nothing new was learned*".
> 
> HRC has been under investigation on and off for over 25-Years.....she is the Great White Democratic Whale for them.
> 
> But when it comes to Violent Proud Punks invading  the United States Capitol Building, they don't want a damn thing to happen.  Brush it under the rug.
> 
> *FUCK THE REPUBLIAN TRAITORS.
> 
> FUCK THE SUPPORTERS OF REPUBLICAN TRAITORS.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks BA for cluing me in about the perfect phrase for Hillary- the Great White Whale!  From now on, I will always refer to HRC as GWW! When I use those initials-GWW- in relevant discussions, I hope they’ll be a lot of questions about what that means lol It is way better than “crooked Hillary” and the “never ending calculating Hillary”…. I was getting tired of using those two anyway lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever you  need to get through your day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun, what is up!
> 
> You don't mind if we check the sixers for being homo, do you?
> 
> Your side has nothing hidden IN THE CLOSET regarding 1/6, does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't mind. G'head, git down on your knees and check away. There's a lot of them, ya know. Will keep you busy for quite a while. You might want to stock up on some chap stick first though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We got time.
> 
> Think the American people will believe a left wing homo who briefly joined "oath keepers" will qualify as a trump republican?
> 
> Homos in MAGAdrag, you understand that now....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love those magat hats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homo hate hoaxers have a lifetime of playing dress up....
> 
> Wanna bet the taxpayer paid for the leftist homos' MAGAdrag outfits on 1/6?
Click to expand...

I'll bet you're insane.


----------



## jbander

EMH said:


> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EMH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EMH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClaireH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cn.../january-6-com mission-vote-senate/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask what a Commission is supposed to find out?   Don't you spend your tax dollars on local, state and federal police?  Haven't they already investigated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans showed us with Benghazi, cost doesn't matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For Republicans *BEN-FUCKING-GHAZI WAS ABOUT RESULTS....THAT THEY NEVER FUCKING GOT*.
> 
> For over 30-Fucking Investigations they tried and they failed to prove single goddamn thing.  They got nothing.
> 
> Even Trey Gobber Gowdy would admit, "*Nothing new was learned*".
> 
> HRC has been under investigation on and off for over 25-Years.....she is the Great White Democratic Whale for them.
> 
> But when it comes to Violent Proud Punks invading  the United States Capitol Building, they don't want a damn thing to happen.  Brush it under the rug.
> 
> *FUCK THE REPUBLIAN TRAITORS.
> 
> FUCK THE SUPPORTERS OF REPUBLICAN TRAITORS.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cn.../january-6-com mission-vote-senate/index.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can I ask what a Commission is supposed to find out?   Don't you spend your tax dollars on local, state and federal police?  Haven't they already investigated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans showed us with Benghazi, cost doesn't matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For Republicans *BEN-FUCKING-GHAZI WAS ABOUT RESULTS....THAT THEY NEVER FUCKING GOT*.
> 
> For over 30-Fucking Investigations they tried and they failed to prove single goddamn thing.  They got nothing.
> 
> Even Trey Gobber Gowdy would admit, "*Nothing new was learned*".
> 
> HRC has been under investigation on and off for over 25-Years.....she is the Great White Democratic Whale for them.
> 
> But when it comes to Violent Proud Punks invading  the United States Capitol Building, they don't want a damn thing to happen.  Brush it under the rug.
> 
> *FUCK THE REPUBLIAN TRAITORS.
> 
> FUCK THE SUPPORTERS OF REPUBLICAN TRAITORS.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks BA for cluing me in about the perfect phrase for Hillary- the Great White Whale!  From now on, I will always refer to HRC as GWW! When I use those initials-GWW- in relevant discussions, I hope they’ll be a lot of questions about what that means lol It is way better than “crooked Hillary” and the “never ending calculating Hillary”…. I was getting tired of using those two anyway lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever you  need to get through your day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun, what is up!
> 
> You don't mind if we check the sixers for being homo, do you?
> 
> Your side has nothing hidden IN THE CLOSET regarding 1/6, does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't mind. G'head, git down on your knees and check away. There's a lot of them, ya know. Will keep you busy for quite a while. You might want to stock up on some chap stick first though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We got time.
> 
> Think the American people will believe a left wing homo who briefly joined "oath keepers" will qualify as a trump republican?
> 
> Homos in MAGAdrag, you understand that now....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love those magat hats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homo hate hoaxers have a lifetime of playing dress up....
> 
> Wanna bet the taxpayer paid for the leftist homos' MAGAdrag outfits on 1/6?
Click to expand...

Oh good grief you are gone!


EMH said:


> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EMH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EMH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClaireH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cn.../january-6-com mission-vote-senate/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask what a Commission is supposed to find out?   Don't you spend your tax dollars on local, state and federal police?  Haven't they already investigated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans showed us with Benghazi, cost doesn't matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For Republicans *BEN-FUCKING-GHAZI WAS ABOUT RESULTS....THAT THEY NEVER FUCKING GOT*.
> 
> For over 30-Fucking Investigations they tried and they failed to prove single goddamn thing.  They got nothing.
> 
> Even Trey Gobber Gowdy would admit, "*Nothing new was learned*".
> 
> HRC has been under investigation on and off for over 25-Years.....she is the Great White Democratic Whale for them.
> 
> But when it comes to Violent Proud Punks invading  the United States Capitol Building, they don't want a damn thing to happen.  Brush it under the rug.
> 
> *FUCK THE REPUBLIAN TRAITORS.
> 
> FUCK THE SUPPORTERS OF REPUBLICAN TRAITORS.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cn.../january-6-com mission-vote-senate/index.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can I ask what a Commission is supposed to find out?   Don't you spend your tax dollars on local, state and federal police?  Haven't they already investigated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans showed us with Benghazi, cost doesn't matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For Republicans *BEN-FUCKING-GHAZI WAS ABOUT RESULTS....THAT THEY NEVER FUCKING GOT*.
> 
> For over 30-Fucking Investigations they tried and they failed to prove single goddamn thing.  They got nothing.
> 
> Even Trey Gobber Gowdy would admit, "*Nothing new was learned*".
> 
> HRC has been under investigation on and off for over 25-Years.....she is the Great White Democratic Whale for them.
> 
> But when it comes to Violent Proud Punks invading  the United States Capitol Building, they don't want a damn thing to happen.  Brush it under the rug.
> 
> *FUCK THE REPUBLIAN TRAITORS.
> 
> FUCK THE SUPPORTERS OF REPUBLICAN TRAITORS.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks BA for cluing me in about the perfect phrase for Hillary- the Great White Whale!  From now on, I will always refer to HRC as GWW! When I use those initials-GWW- in relevant discussions, I hope they’ll be a lot of questions about what that means lol It is way better than “crooked Hillary” and the “never ending calculating Hillary”…. I was getting tired of using those two anyway lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever you  need to get through your day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun, what is up!
> 
> You don't mind if we check the sixers for being homo, do you?
> 
> Your side has nothing hidden IN THE CLOSET regarding 1/6, does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't mind. G'head, git down on your knees and check away. There's a lot of them, ya know. Will keep you busy for quite a while. You might want to stock up on some chap stick first though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We got time.
> 
> Think the American people will believe a left wing homo who briefly joined "oath keepers" will qualify as a trump republican?
> 
> Homos in MAGAdrag, you understand that now....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love those magat hats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homo hate hoaxers have a lifetime of playing dress up....
> 
> Wanna bet the taxpayer paid for the leftist homos' MAGAdrag outfits on 1/6?
Click to expand...


----------



## MadChemist

jbander said:


> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MadChemist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, Feinstein, Sinema and Manchin won't go along with your power grab.
> 
> You don't need them to run a house investigation.
> 
> You pricks just can't endure the fact that you won't get a blue-ribbon grandstand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have ya come to grips with the reality that you FUCKING LOST yet??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is one thing they can never do.  Acknowledge that their fucking 5-Deferment Draft Dodging, Russian Fucking Coward LOST!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You filth spent 4 full years trying to undo a legal election so fuck you, your friends, family AND Party.  Childish whining bitches, the lot of you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats nonsense , they showed hatred for a man that should be hated, big fricken difference.
Click to expand...


On goody...another judgmental left wing moron.


----------



## Dadoalex

MadChemist said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MadChemist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MadChemist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to Benghazi their asses!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come and get us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be patient.
> It's a long weekend.  You cells will wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Soooooo.....
> 
> You are not coming.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close.
> But
> I'll let you know when it's time to play catch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wear kevlar.
Click to expand...

Please Sally.
When they come for you you'll be crying and pleading that you were just playing around and
blaming the whole thing on Trump and OANN.
BUT
They're not playing.
I want a completely partisan investigation with full subpoena power and referral powers.

So, be patient.  We haven't decided who will put you in prison much less when.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bravoactual said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> odanny said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fascists win again.
> 
> 
> 
> fascists won when they stole and was allowed to steal the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have not one single solitary shred of credible, verifiable, provable to support evidence that lie.   You lack the one thing you need.  Proof.  Nothing.
> 
> Over 60+Lawsuits tried and over 60+failed to prove Voter Fraud.  All you have is lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when you have the democrat controlled propagandist media in your hip pocket you have no credible sources that state I'm wrong
> fact is judges are afraid of correcting the theft of the election because you antirights fascists will go unhinged and riot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, and please very close attention to the facts presented.
> 
> You have no proof, which is defined as "*Evidence or argument establishing or helping to establish a fact or the truth of a statement*".
> 
> Evidence is defined as, "*The available body of facts or information indicating whether a belief or proposition is true or valid*."
> 
> Do not blame any media, blame the source of the lies you have been told.
> 
> Over 60+Lawsuits alleging "*Voter Fraud*" were filed.
> 
> Over 60+Lawsuitis alleging "*Vote Fraud*" were tossed.
> 
> There must verifiable, provable evidence of *Voter Fraud* to support a charge of *Voter Fraud*.
> 
> You have nothing.
> 
> Correction:  You have lies.
> 
> All you have are lies.
> 
> You want the lies.
> 
> You love the lies
> 
> You need the lies.
> 
> Without the lies, you have nothing.
> 
> There no, nor has there ever been any form conspiracy to deny the Traitor his reelection.  He has only himself to blame for lying and cheating and even that did not work.
> 
> It is the Traitor who is in fact facing charges of *Voter Fraud* in Fulton County.  In phone calls to both the Governor of Georgia and the Secretary of State for Georgia, the Traitor asked for them to "*Find Votes*" that would change the winner in Georgia Presidential Race.  That is *Voter Fraud*.
> 
> The Traitor wanted elected officials in the State of Georgia to alter vote totals in favor of him, a clear violation of Federal, State and Local Election Law.  That is the very definition of *Voter Fraud*.
> 
> When you haver proof, when you have evidence beyond a reasonable doubt (the legal standard) then talk.  Because right now you ain't got shit and you know you got shit.
> 
> All you have are lame ass excuses and excuses are like assholes.  Everybody has one.
> 
> Or as my Drill Sergeant Staff Sergeant Lando once said, "*You can't make chicken soup out of chicken shit*" and all you have is a whole fucking lot of chicken shit.
Click to expand...

You are a lying sack of shit it comes natural to you because you are a antirights fascist pig


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Faun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> odanny said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fascists win again.
> 
> 
> 
> fascists won when they stole and was allowed to steal the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you can't have a fascist without an Faun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor baby.
> 
> Tell me again how the election was stolen... I always enjoy a good laugh.
Click to expand...

yes dumbass it was stolen only a mouth breathing fascist can't see it


----------



## Faun

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> odanny said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fascists win again.
> 
> 
> 
> fascists won when they stole and was allowed to steal the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you can't have a fascist without an Faun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor baby.
> 
> Tell me again how the election was stolen... I always enjoy a good laugh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes dumbass it was stolen only a mouth breathing fascist can't see it
Click to expand...







That still doesn't get old.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Faun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> odanny said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fascists win again.
> 
> 
> 
> fascists won when they stole and was allowed to steal the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you can't have a fascist without an Faun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor baby.
> 
> Tell me again how the election was stolen... I always enjoy a good laugh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes dumbass it was stolen only a mouth breathing fascist can't see it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That still doesn't get old.
Click to expand...

life is wonderful when you can take an avatar and use it as targets


----------



## Faun

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> odanny said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fascists win again.
> 
> 
> 
> fascists won when they stole and was allowed to steal the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you can't have a fascist without an Faun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor baby.
> 
> Tell me again how the election was stolen... I always enjoy a good laugh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes dumbass it was stolen only a mouth breathing fascist can't see it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That still doesn't get old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> life is wonderful when you can take an avatar and use it as targets
Click to expand...

Oh? Target of what? And who's avatar are you using as a target?


----------



## MadChemist

Dadoalex said:


> MadChemist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MadChemist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MadChemist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to Benghazi their asses!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come and get us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be patient.
> It's a long weekend.  You cells will wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Soooooo.....
> 
> You are not coming.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close.
> But
> I'll let you know when it's time to play catch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wear kevlar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please Sally.
> When they come for you you'll be crying and pleading that you were just playing around and
> blaming the whole thing on Trump and OANN.
> BUT
> They're not playing.
> I want a completely partisan investigation with full subpoena power and referral powers.
> 
> So, be patient.  We haven't decided who will put you in prison much less when.
Click to expand...


You won't be deciding anything.

You just better hope the people who put you in front of a firing squad are merciful and pick good marksman to do the deed.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Faun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> odanny said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fascists win again.
> 
> 
> 
> fascists won when they stole and was allowed to steal the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you can't have a fascist without an Faun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor baby.
> 
> Tell me again how the election was stolen... I always enjoy a good laugh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes dumbass it was stolen only a mouth breathing fascist can't see it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That still doesn't get old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> life is wonderful when you can take an avatar and use it as targets
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? Target of what? And who's avatar are you using as a target?
Click to expand...

your avatar has many holes in it asshat


----------



## Faun

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> odanny said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fascists win again.
> 
> 
> 
> fascists won when they stole and was allowed to steal the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you can't have a fascist without an Faun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor baby.
> 
> Tell me again how the election was stolen... I always enjoy a good laugh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes dumbass it was stolen only a mouth breathing fascist can't see it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That still doesn't get old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> life is wonderful when you can take an avatar and use it as targets
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? Target of what? And who's avatar are you using as a target?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your avatar has many holes in it asshat
Click to expand...

Wow, that's the most flattering thing anyone on this forum has ever said to me. Thank you!! I had no idea how much I got under your skin.

Here's more you can use...

google: El Fauno from Pan's Labyrinth


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Faun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> odanny said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fascists win again.
> 
> 
> 
> fascists won when they stole and was allowed to steal the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you can't have a fascist without an Faun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor baby.
> 
> Tell me again how the election was stolen... I always enjoy a good laugh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes dumbass it was stolen only a mouth breathing fascist can't see it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That still doesn't get old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> life is wonderful when you can take an avatar and use it as targets
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? Target of what? And who's avatar are you using as a target?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your avatar has many holes in it asshat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, that's the most flattering thing anyone on this forum has ever said to me. Thank you!! I had no idea how much I got under your skin.
> 
> Here's more you can use...
> 
> google: El Fauno from Pan's Labyrinth
Click to expand...

Cry me a river snowflake


----------



## Faun

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> odanny said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fascists win again.
> 
> 
> 
> fascists won when they stole and was allowed to steal the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you can't have a fascist without an Faun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor baby.
> 
> Tell me again how the election was stolen... I always enjoy a good laugh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes dumbass it was stolen only a mouth breathing fascist can't see it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That still doesn't get old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> life is wonderful when you can take an avatar and use it as targets
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? Target of what? And who's avatar are you using as a target?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your avatar has many holes in it asshat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, that's the most flattering thing anyone on this forum has ever said to me. Thank you!! I had no idea how much I got under your skin.
> 
> Here's more you can use...
> 
> google: El Fauno from Pan's Labyrinth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cry me a river snowflake
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

You're demented, con. Who's crying? I'm honestly flattered and thus, supporting your cathartic drug. I've never been given such a big and authentic compliment here.


----------



## Dadoalex

MadChemist said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MadChemist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MadChemist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MadChemist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to Benghazi their asses!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come and get us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be patient.
> It's a long weekend.  You cells will wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Soooooo.....
> 
> You are not coming.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close.
> But
> I'll let you know when it's time to play catch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wear kevlar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please Sally.
> When they come for you you'll be crying and pleading that you were just playing around and
> blaming the whole thing on Trump and OANN.
> BUT
> They're not playing.
> I want a completely partisan investigation with full subpoena power and referral powers.
> 
> So, be patient.  We haven't decided who will put you in prison much less when.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You won't be deciding anything.
> 
> You just better hope the people who put you in front of a firing squad are merciful and pick good marksman to do the deed.
Click to expand...

I didn't say me, fool.
I said WE.
Save your threats for when your god and his priests are in prison.


----------



## Skylar

DrLove said:


> Time to nuke the 60 vote BS. Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans block January 6 commission
> 
> 
> A crucial Senate vote on a bill to create an independent inquiry to investigate the deadly January 6 Capitol Hill riot failed Friday, falling short of the 10 Republican votes needed to advance and illustrating GOP efforts to move on from the insurrection that left five people dead and injured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


Its not like its something serious like a blow job or something.


----------



## Pellinore

I clicked on this thread for the first time in a week and I honestly can't tell which side half of you are on.


----------

